# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  Sunnuntain yhteislenkit Oulussa

## EKH

Oulussa ajetaan pyöräilijöiden yhteislenkkiä ympäri vuoden aina sunnuntaisin klo 8.00. Lähtöpaikkana on Haapalehdon Shell. Ajetaan noin 4 tuntia rauhallisella vauhdilla. Lenkillä pidetään aina kahvitauko.

Nyt tulevana pyhänä on isänpäivä, joten lähtöaika on poikkeuksellisesti vasta klo 9.30.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Punainen Pilvi

> Originally posted by EKH:
> *  Ajetaan noin 4 tuntia rauhallisella vauhdilla. *



Mitäpä tarkoittaa "rauhallinen" vauhti?
(nimim. puolikuntoinen)

----------


## EKH

Rauhallinen vauhti tarkoittaa sitä, että kaikki pysyvät letkassa mukana. Kesällä maantiepyörillä noin 30 km/h ja talvella nastakumeilla noin 20 km/h. Nyt välikautena jotain siitä väliltä...

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Originally posted by htru:
> * Muuten mieli tekis näille lenkeille, mut miksi pitää olla näin aikaisin?*



No mutta seuraava lenkkihän on 09:30 ! Ja pitäähän sitä ehtiä sunnuntaina muutakin tehdä kuin olla lenkillä, eli aikainen lähtö on kyllä aivan Ok.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Vois lähteä cycloraaserilla kokeilemaan joku aamu. Ehkä tämä tapahtuu siinä vaiheessa, kun löydän sen syvälle piilotetun haluni herätä pyhäaamuna kuudelta, jotta ehdin hilpaista aamiaisen nokkaan ja ajella kahdeksaksi Haapalehtoon...

Olenhan minä jo tuota puolen vuotta suunnitellut, kai se kohta toteutuukin...    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Liraren

Kimmo: vaikutta siltä, että tuolla ajetaan PK:ta, eli kait joku folio pitää käärästä kypärän alle. Pitäskö lähtä koittaan Kuraharavalla... melekeen vois.

----------


## htru

Muuten mieli tekis näille lenkeille, mut miksi pitää olla näin aikaisin? Tähän aikaan vuodestahan saa lähteä valoilla liikenteeseen tuohon aikaan eikä tällaisen iltaihmisen kroppa kykene muuhun kuin kyljen kääntöön...

----------


## htru

Minä olen suunnitellut näille osallistumista jo yli vuoden eikä vielä ole sellaista sunnuntai aamu fiilistä saanut aikaan, että Haapalehdossa olis edes 0930, mutta joskopa se tässä vielä jonain päivänä...

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Hilataas tätä säiettä vähän ylöspäin... hiiop.

-p-

----------


## EKH

Taitaa tulla liukas keli aamulla. Äskeisellä koirankusetusreissulla tie oli jo kuin jäärata. Pitänee pähkäillä varikkopilttuussa rengasvalinnan kanssa... Viisainta on kait vääntää nastakumit pyörään kiinni.       :Leveä hymy:

----------


## EKH

Ensi sunnuntaina jatketaan lenkkeilyä taas kello 8.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

Yhteislenkin vauhdista pitää vähän keskustella. Tämä lenkki on ollut perinteisesti hidasvauhtinen pk-lenkki, jossa myös nastarenkailla ajavat pysyvät letkassa mukana. Tänä syksynä vauhdit ovat nousseet reilusti yli tuon rauhallisen pk-tason.     :Irvistys:  

Koska porukassa on monen tasoisia ajajia, niin ehdotan seuraavaa: Tehdään tästä lähtien jo lähtöpaikalla Shellin pihalla jako kahteen eri ryhmään.

Hitaampi ryhmä ajaa nyt talvella suoraan lyhintä tietä ABC:lle kahville ajovauhdin ollessa noin 20 km/h.

Nopeampi ryhmä ajaa kahville samaan paikkaan, mutta he kiertävät sinne esim. Ketolanperän koulun kautta, jolloin matkaa kertyy 5-10 km enemmän. Nopeamman ryhmän vauhti voisi noin 25-30 km/h.

Tällä tavalla kahvilla oltaisiin samaan aikaan ja vauhti olisi jokaiselle sopiva.     :Leveä hymy:  
Kahvin jälkeen ajettaisiin jonkin aikaa koko porukalla. Lopuksi nopea ryhmä voisi halutessaan ajaa taas omaa kovempaa vauhtiaan. 

Mitä sanotte tällaisesta ehdotuksesta? Kommentoikaa vaan reilusti.

----------


## Verbier

Minkäslaisia reittejä pitkin te ajelette näillä sunnuntain yhteislenkeillä? Pyöräteitä, polkuja, kivikkoisia polkuja, metsäteitä?? Yritän tässä selvittää, että uskaltaisko lähteä mukaan.. ei kovin hankaliin maastoihin tohdi lähteä. No ajovauhdistanne vois päätellä, että ei aivan kivikkoisempia polkuja..? Ois kiva ajella porukan mukana silloin tällöin, että sais uusia reittejä haaviin. Nyt varsinkin on intoa kuin pienessä siassa, kun sain kotiutettua viikko sitten uuden ajokin; Calderan. Niin, ja huolitaanko näille teidän yhteislenkeille edes tytöntylleröitä?

----------


## EKH

Kivikkoisilta poluilta yritetään pysyä poissa. 

Yleensä tähän aikaan vuodesta ajetaan pyöräteitä, metsäteitä ja välillä pakosta jonkin verran maantiesiirtymiä. Naiskuskit ovat aina tervetulleita!    :Leveä hymy:  

Seuraavan kerran ajetaan ensi sunnuntaina klo 8.00. Lähtö on Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## LTP

Kyllä EKH on ihan oikeassa, hyvin vähän ajellaan metsäteitä ja nyt talvisen pääasiassa pyöräteitä. Toivottavasti nyt saadaan vauhditkin pysymään kurissa. Pyöräteillä on turha ruveta kovaa vauhtia pitämään, ettei haavereita satu. Nastat vain ensi sunnuntaina alle ja eiku baanalle...

----------


## Crank

[QUOTE]Originally posted by EKH:

Yhteislenkin vauhdista

Samoilla linjoilla EKH:n ja LTP:n kanssa. Uskoisin, että monille letkassa mukana oleville tuo 4 tuntia on vähintäänkin puolet koko viikon kuntoilusta ja etenkin tähän aikaan vuodesta olis syytä ajaa pitkät lenkit rauhallisesti. Olis mukavaa jos löytyisi sopiva vauhti kaikille niin voitaisiin ajaa yhtenä letkana koko lenkki eikä porukkaa tarttis jakaa.

----------


## LTP

Kyllä se sopiva vauhti sieltä löytyy, tuskin ryhmiin jakoa on vielä tarvista tehdä. Ryhmä lenkkinä "kasinlenkki" on aloitettu ja sellaisena se myös pyritään pitämään. Kaikki ovat tervetulleita! Tulen ehdottomasti sunnuntain yhteislenkille 21.11, sen verran kylki on vielä kipeä, että minusta kyllä häntäpää saa seuraa. 
Syytä varata kunnon varustus sunnuntain lenkille, pakkasta voi aamulla olla jopa -20 astetta! 
Jalat ja kädet syytä suojata kunnolla ja ... kaippa jokainen tietää että kunnon päähineitä löytyy Pyörä...!
Jos kunnon jääppuikko keli tulee niin lupaan, että seuraavan kerran tavataan kuvan kera...

----------


## Verbier

Olipa aivan mukava lenkki  [img]smile.gif[/img]   , vaikka varpaita palelsi lÃ¤hes koko matkan. ABC:lla kÃ¤ydyn kahvittelun lomassa varpaiden lisÃ¤ksi taisivat "sulaa" myÃ¶s reidet  [img]redface.gif[/img]  . Sen verran tyÃ¶lÃ¤Ã¤ltÃ¤ loppumatka tuntui. Onneksi sain kÃ¤Ã¤ntyÃ¤ kotiinpÃ¤in KempeleestÃ¤ ja ajella omaa vauhtia kotio, eikÃ¤ hidastaa muiden menoa. Kaikesta huolimatta Ã¤nkÃ¤isin mielellÃ¤Ã¤n ensi sunnuntainakin vÃ¶ljyyn, jos se vauhti ei hidastu niin paljoa minun mukana olosta  :confused:  .

----------


## EKH

Lenkillä oli sopivan rauhallinen vauhti tänään. Mukava, että uutta porukkaa oli taas mukana.     :Leveä hymy:    Tervetulloa taas ensi sunnuntaina!  

Pakkanen näyttää muuten kiristyvän nyt illalla.     :Vihainen:    Pitänee penkoa villahousukaappia ihan tosisaan, jotta tarkenee polkea töihin huomenna.

----------


## LTP

Hyvä lenkki tosiaankin! Mukavasti pakkanen jo kirpaisi ja  varpaat taisivat vähän paleltua itse kullakin. Werbierille... et kyllä yhtään hidastanut meidän vauhtia, ilmanmuuta mukaan ensi kerralla. 
Reipas 4 tunnin lenkki pakkasessa, ihan makee juttu vai mitä?

----------


## mteppo

Samaa mieltä - hyvä lenkki ja hyvä porukka.
Vauhti oli sopivaa - tosin seuraavaksi kerraksi pitänee hommata vähän isompi takarissa jos vaan ehtii -- alkaa olla vähän alakantissa tuo kadenssi 42-16:lla polkiessa...

Ja Verbierkin mukaan vaan ensi sunnuntainakin.
Samoin kaikki hemmot jotka tuossa ylempänä on arponeet että herätäkkö. Se kummasti friskaa jos lauantaina nukkuu vähän pidempään niin sunnuntaina voi ottaa lenkin jälkeen vaikka nokkaunet - kummasti ramaisee lenkin, suihkun ja syönnin jälkeen.

----------


## Mika K

Paljonko oli keskari? Itsellä kun on myös vain maastosinkula niin pitää miettiä aina tuota välitystä hieman kelin mukaan, rissavaihtoehtoja itsellä löytyy kuitenkin aikalailla..

Nastarenkaista tosin ei ole elli pitänee kelejäkin hieman katsella eli onko reitillä kuinka paljon pätkää autojen liukastamilla teillä?

----------


## Jimmu

Keskari oli jotain 20 km/h paikkeilla. Maastokummeilla pystyi ihan hyvin ajamaan. Pääasiassa pyörä/sorateitä sutattiin...

----------


## Mika K

Ok, minäpäs liityn enis sunnuntaina matkaan jos olen paikkakunnalla enkä tunturissa laskemassa..

----------


## LTP

mteppo osuit heti oikeaan! Kummasti se yleensä ramasee sunnuntaina lenkin jälkeen, mutta ei passaa pahasti väsyneeltä näyttää, voi vaimo olla päästämättä seuraavalla kerralla...onhan se kyllä jo muutaman vuoden ollut itsestään selvyys, ettei meikäläistä sunnuntai aamuna kotona näy. Parempi siis pysyä lauantai iltana kotona.

----------


## mteppo

> Originally posted by LTP:
> *Kummasti se yleensä ramasee sunnuntaina lenkin jälkeen, mutta ei passaa pahasti väsyneeltä näyttää, voi vaimo olla päästämättä seuraavalla kerralla...*



Onhan siinä tää vaara tottakai olemassa. Pitää koettaa päästä   :Vink:  

Juu ja Mika K:lle - nyt mulla on 42-18 joka oli ok ainakin työmatkoille. "Tehokäyrän piikki" tuntuu olevan n 22-25 km/h. Isompaa ei uskalla taakse laittaa kun muuten minä en alamäessä pysty ajamaan porukan mukana kun toi tuntsa ei rullaa...

----------


## Mika K

Tänä viikonloppuna en kerkiä mukaan, meidän lauantain laskukeikka siirtyi sunnnuntaille eli rullailen lenkkini sitten lauantaina itsekseen..

Taidan kumminkin laittaa pyöräteille välityksen 32-17, on nääs 29er tuo otus. Maastossa käytössä on nyt 32-19 ja hyvin kulkee..

----------


## Verbier

Näyttää säätiedotusten mukaan, että sunnuntaina pakkasukko on kiusanhenkenä (n.16°C). Viime su oli n.8°C ja varpaita paleli ihan pirusti. En ole vielä saanut kehiteltyä mitään villasukkapatenttia ja saakokaan niistä tarpeeksi lämpimiä?   :No huh!:   Pitänee talveksi hankkia sellaiset turkissuojat? Jos keli näyttää kovin kylmältä niin täytyy suojella varpaita amputaatiolta ja jäädä kotiin.   :Irvistys:

----------


## Iisiraireri

> Originally posted by Mika K:
> * Tänä viikonloppuna en kerkiä mukaan, meidän lauantain laskukeikka siirtyi sunnnuntaille eli rullailen lenkkini sitten lauantaina itsekseen..
> *



Millaista lenkkiä olet suunnitellut lauantaiksi?

----------


## Jimmu

Varpaiden lämmitykseen on ehdoteltu seuraavia konsteja. Koska kylmä tulee kuitenkin klossin kautta, voisi laittaa ilmastointiteippiä/muuta hyvää eristettä kengän pohjaan klossin kohdalle ainakin. Villasukan voisi virittää myös kengän päälle (kengän ja kenkäsuojien väliin), mikäli ei ole kunnon karvasuojia. Kenkiä tuskin kannattaa vetää liiaan kireälle, jotta varpaat pääsee liikkumaan, vaikka se ajoa haittaakin. Pakastepussien laittamista jalkoihin sukkien päälle on myös ehdoteltu... Huopavuorelliset sukat ovat myös hyvät. Mikäli pakkanen liikkuu kovasti -10 alapuolella, taidan minäkin jättää reissun suosiolla väliin...

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

...tai vetää vaan suosiolla tuohon aikaan aamusta toisen viltin jalkojen päälle ja kääntää kylkeä.   :Leveä hymy:   Ei palellu jalat, eikä tarvitse amputoida...

----------


## Liraren

Pitäsköhän tulla avaan kausi Pösöllä ens su.

Varmistan vielä, että tällä lenkillä ilmeisesti Ajetaan?

----------


## trauma

> Pitäsköhän tulla avaan kausi Pösöllä ens su.
> 
> Varmistan vielä, että tällä lenkillä ilmeisesti Ajetaan?



KiiRin sivuilla sanotaan, että "Teema: pitkä lenkki, vapaa vauhti; tarkoittaa, että tiedosssa harjoituskilpailu sitä haluavalle"

Vauhti on reipasta mutta varsin tasaista kuitenkin. 

trauma

----------


## Kenttu

Joo vois kaivaa maantiepyörän varaston perukoilta esille ja lähtee föleihi kympin lenkille sukkistelee. Saa vaa nähä miten sitä on kunto repsahtanu talven aikana...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Liraren

Joo no ei nähä silti meikää ens sunnuntaina vielä ympyrässä. Kaks tuntia tuon mun edellisen viestin jälkeen mulle keksittiin paljon tärkeämpää tekemistä. No sitä seuraavana sitte.

----------


## EKH

Moro.

Ajellaan huominen lenkki maantielenkkinä, jos keli pysyy kuivana. (Jos aamulla on kuitenkin liukasta, niin mennään talvipyörillä).

Vaikka siis huomenna ajetaan maantiepyörillä, niin nyt kannattaa ajella rauhallisesti max. noin 25-28 km/h vauhteja. Keli on vielä aamulla kylmä, joten paljon vaatetta päälle.. 

Niin ja tietysti kahvilla pitää käydä jossain maakunnan kuppilassa...

----------


## EKH

08-lenkit ovat siirtyneet nyt kesäkauteen, sillä tänään ajettiin ensimmäinen lenkki maantiepyörillä. Oli oikein mukava ajella pitkästä aikaa isossa maantieletkassa maantiepyörällä. Mukana taisi olla noin 20 ajajaa. 
Kahvit juotiin Limingan Shellillä. 
Matkaa taisi kertyä vähän reilu satanen?

----------


## jaska

Tarkoitus olis suunnata täältä Savosta Ouluun Pääsiäisen viettoon ja fillarointia voisi harkita. Pyöriikö 8-lenkki normaalisti sunnuntaina vai onko jotain Pääsiäisen erikoisjärjestelyitä? Ekstralenkkiä kenties? Sää taitaa pakottaa siirtymään takaisin maasturiin?

----------


## jaska

Oulussa kun tuntuu olevan runsain määrin noita kuntoajajia ja kun tykkäävät omien kokemuksieni mukaan ryykiä mäkiä, niin mainostampa heillekin oivaa tapahtumaa. Kuopion Pyöräilyseura tarjoaisi leppoisaa Savolaista kuntoajoa Kesäkuun ensimmäisenä viikonloppuna. Kyseinen kuntoajo, Vehmersalmen kierros, järjestetään 3.6. Kuopiossa, tarkempaa tietoa:
www.kuopys.fi

----------


## EKH

> Tarkoitus olis suunnata täältä Savosta Ouluun Pääsiäisen viettoon ja fillarointia voisi harkita. Pyöriikö 8-lenkki normaalisti sunnuntaina vai onko jotain Pääsiäisen erikoisjärjestelyitä? Ekstralenkkiä kenties? Sää taitaa pakottaa siirtymään takaisin maasturiin?



Sunnuntaina on tarkoitus ajella normaaliin tapaan 08-yhteislenkki. Lähtöpaikka on Haapalehdon Shellillä sunnuntaina klo 08.00.

Nyt näyttää siltä, että talvi tuli takaisin tuon lyhyen kesän jälkeen. Jos sunnuntaina on yhtään liukkaan oloista, niin ajellaan paksurattaisilla pyörillä  pyöräteillä.  Ei varmaan kannata lähteä taiteilemaan 23 millisellä renkaalla jäätiköille...

----------


## EKH

Yleinen moro.

Maraton-pyöräilyn nettisivu on nyt näköjään päivitetty.
http://www.lapland.fi/marathon/su/main.html

Sivulta löytyy melkoinen kasa viimevuotisen tapahtuman kuvia. Paljon oli tuttuja naamoja näkyvissä noissa kuvissa...

Ilmoittautumismaksu näyttäisi olevan 190 €, kun maksaa 30.6. mennessä. Millainen mielenkiinto 08-lenkkiporukalla on pyöräillä tänä vuonna Kilpisjärveltä Tornioon?

----------


## Jimmu

Jahas, sunnuntai lähestyy. Mimmosilla pyörillä porukat meinaa huomen aamun lenkeillä veivata?  :Sekaisin:   Äsken ainakin näytti maanteitten reunustat kohtuullisen kuivilta...

----------


## EKH

Olisko parempi ajella huomenna vielä paksurattaisilla pyörillä 08-lenkkiä? Tien päällä on aika sulaa, mutta on siellä myös niitä liukkaita pääkallopaikkoja vaanimassa.

Ehtiihän tässä vielä istua maantiepyörän satulassa vielä tälle kesälle aivan riittävästi, vai mitä sanoo muut kaverit?

----------


## PetteriY

Löysin tänään pyöräilijään viittaavan sykemittarin eräältä parkkipaikalta Oulun seudulta.
Tuntomerkkejä vastaan ja oikean hukkauspaikan kertomalla saa noutaa rätinälinjan (eli nolla viis nolla) numerossa 5530425 sovittavasta paikasta.
Tai Oulun poliisiaseman löytötavaratoimistosta, kunhan saan sen sinne toimitettua.

----------


## PetteriY

> Ilmoittautumismaksu näyttäisi olevan 190 €, kun maksaa 30.6. mennessä. Millainen mielenkiinto 08-lenkkiporukalla on pyöräillä tänä vuonna Kilpisjärveltä Tornioon?



Eiköhän sinne taas lähdetä.  Parin kerran kokemuksella siihen tuntuu jääneen jotenkin koukkuun. Kalenterista on ko aika blokattu ja työnantajalle ilmoitettu, että turha odotella kustannuspaikalle... :Hymy:

----------


## mteppo

> Olisko parempi ajella huomenna vielä paksurattaisilla pyörillä 08-lenkkiä? Tien päällä on aika sulaa, mutta on siellä myös niitä liukkaita pääkallopaikkoja vaanimassa.
> 
> Ehtiihän tässä vielä istua maantiepyörän satulassa vielä tälle kesälle aivan riittävästi, vai mitä sanoo muut kaverit?



Pääsiäispyhät on lusittu ja sunnuntaina tuli käytyä pohjosessa - matkaa tais tulla shelliltä - shellille vähän reipas 60. Etelän miehillä oli pohjalla jo jonkunverran kilsoja ja osa muista tais käydä jonkun lisälenkin heittämässä. Meitä tais kaikenkaikkiaan olla kymmenkunta tai vähän päälle. Rattaitten paksuus vaihteli, mutta jäätä oli jossain senverran että jännittävää olis ollu kokonaan maantiekalustolla. Lenkki oli kiva mutta ens kerralla katon kyllä pohjospuolen lämpömittarista ennekun lähden lenkille. -7C pakkanen ja keväiset kamppeet oli mielenkiintonen yhdistelmä.

Taas mennään arkea armasta ja ens sunnuntaina jos vaan jaksasi niin taas vois 8:lta vääntäytyä shellille.

----------


## LTP

Sitä vaan että tämän kuun loppuun mennessä maksu tillle, ken lähtee mukaan 08-lenkin kanssa Tampereelle 9-10.6. Ohjeet löytyy 08-pyöräilytapahtumien sivuilta. Ilmoitan ajoon ne jotka ovat 30.4.mennessä maksaneet tilille koko matkan 210 euroa tai vain osallistumismaksun 42 euroa.

----------


## EKH

Ajokeli näyttää tosi hyvältä tälle sunnuntaille. Nyt voi jo varmaan kaventaa tuota renkaan leveyttä huomiselle lenkille. 

Olisko jo aika käväistä eka kertaa tälle keväälle Veijo Esson baarissa Ylikiimingissä?

----------


## trauma

Heips. 

Onko tietoa että minä päivänä tänä vuonna ajetaan Oulu-Kiiminkiajo?

trauma

----------


## Kenttu

> Heips. 
> 
> Onko tietoa että minä päivänä tänä vuonna ajetaan Oulu-Kiiminkiajo?
> 
> trauma



Eikös se yleensä ole ollut kesäkuun eka sunnuntai?

Huomiseks lupaileekin komiaa maantiekeliä. Pitääpä siis könytä 10 aikaan ympyrään. Kävin tänään polkuja ajamassa ja melko kostiaa oli...

----------


## Ekke

Jopa oli menoa 08-lenkilläki..  :No huh!: 

Keli oli kyllä mainio, mutta sen verran heikolla pohjalla kunto meikäläisellä ainaki, että meinas ihan huolella alkaa piiputtaan lopussa..  :Nolous:

----------


## EKH

Tänään oli maantiellä iso letka liikeellä aamun 08-lenkillä, taisi olla noin 30 pyöräilijää. Alkumatkalla taisi olla peräti 3 rengasrikkoa, mutta onneksi loppumatkalla renkaat kestivät kaikilla.

Vauhti oli aivan riittävää ainakin meikäläiselle. Nythän rasitusta saattoi säädellä hyvin valitsemalla ajaako ennen kahvia ja Alakylän tiellä siinä etu- vai takaryhmässä. 

Tuossa letkassa ajaessa oli hyvää ja rakentavaa puhetta siitä, miten lenkkiä voisi muokata sopivaksi eritasoisille ajajille. 
Olisiko hyvä konsepti sellainen, että esim. Ylikiimingin lenkillä ajettaisiin rauhassa (eli noin 28 km/h) Laukan sillan kulmille saakka. Kun käännyttäisiin kohti Ylikiiminkiä, jakaantuisi porukka nopeampaan kärkiryhmään ja hitaampaan takaryhmään. Sille nopeammalle kärkiryhmälle tulisi vähän pitempi kahvipaussi, mutta siitä ei liene mitään haittaa kenellekään?
Kahvin jälkeen ajettaisiin taas noin 28-30 km/h vauhtia koko porukalla Kiiminkijoen sillalle Alakylään, jossa pidettäisiin loppuparlamentti. Loppumatkalla Alakylän tiellä kohti Kuivasjärveä jakaannuttaisiin taas nopeampaan ja hitaampaan ryhmään. 
Tällä tavalla saataisiin sopiva rasitus eri tasoisille ajajille. Hyväkuntoiset voisivat ajaa reipaasti ilman nopeusrajoitusta ja hitaammat ajaisivat takana omaa tahtiaan. Silti noin puolet lenkistä ajettaisiin koko porukka yhdessä.

Onko tässä ideaa?

----------


## Panu K

Meni sitten maasturista kumi aamulla, vaikka itsekseni olin laskeskellut että mulle nyt ei ainakaan niin käy. Kiitos paikan pistäneelle ja pahoittelut muulle ajoporukalle ylimääräisestä tauosta!

----------


## BadRobot

Eilinen lenkki oli hyvä esimerkki siitä,että voidaan ihan hyvin ajaa välillä kahdessa porukassa, pitänee sopia vaan tanssiaskeleet etukäteen.Jokaiselle varmaan löytyi sopiva vauhti eilen. Kannatetaan tällaista ajatusta. Renkaitten lisäksi meni yksi satula paskaksi :Vihainen:  Nyt on perse jokseenkin kipeä. :No huh!:

----------


## EKH

> Renkaitten lisäksi meni yksi satula paskaksi Nyt on perse jokseenkin kipeä.



En millään malta tässä yhteydessä olla mainostamatta maailman parhaita satuloita, meinaan vaan, jos sulla on tarvetta päivittää pyörän jakkaraa...
Tuolta alta löytyy varmasti malli, joka kestää isältä pojalle. Vaatii tosin pari vuotta sitkeää sisäänajoa, mutta kovalla suomalaisella sisulla kyllä sen kestää... Eräs kaveri ajoi samalla tämän firman satulalla 45 vuotta, kun parempaakaan ei ilmaantunut mistään.  
http://www.brookssaddles.com/

----------


## JuhaH

[quote=EKH;801851]En millään malta tässä yhteydessä olla mainostamatta maailman parhaita satuloita


Lieneekö merkki "Lepper"?  - se kestävä penkki. Se jälki painui pariksi pariksi päiväksi takamukseeni armeijassa pyörämarssin jälkeen.

----------


## EKH

Tämänvuotiset 08-ajopaidat ovat nyt saapuneet Pyörä-Suvalan Höyhtyän myymälään. Paidat on tehty samalla hoikentavalla leikkauksella kuin viime vuonnakin, eli joka mies näyttää vuorikauriilta tämä päällä...

----------


## BadRobot

näyttää vuorikauriilta tämä päällä...tai kuorinauriilta,mutta kyllä uusi penkki hivelee mukavasti,kiitos oulun parhaalle fillarikaupalle!

----------


## LTP

Paidan kokoja on jäljellä vielä XL,XXL ja XXXL. Koot ovat pieniä joten XL vastaa L:ää jne... Taisi olla vielä pari L kokoakin jäljellä. Hae omasi pois hinta on edullinen...

----------


## Iisiraireri

> Paidan kokoja on jäljellä vielä XL,XXL ja XXXL. Koot ovat pieniä joten XL vastaa L:ää jne... Taisi olla vielä pari L kokoakin jäljellä. Hae omasi pois hinta on edullinen...



... niin paljonko köyhtyy? Minkä värinen kostyymi on kyseessä?
Kyllähän sitä kolmen äksän paidan vois laittaakkin, ihan kannatuksen vuoksi.

----------


## EKH

Moro.
Aamulla olis taas yhteislenkin aika. Ajellaan maantiepyörillä, jos keli ei heittäydy liukkaaksi. 
Olisiko nyt syytä suunnata eturenkaat kohti Oulujoen eteläpuolta (viime pyhänä oltiin joen pohjoispuolella).

Ehdotus reitiksi voisi olla esim: Haapalehto - Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tie - Leppiniemi - Muhoksen Neste - Tyrnävä - Tupos - Vanha nelostie - Kempele - Haapalehto. 

Tanssiaskeleet voitaisiin sopia taas viime sunnuntain tapaan:

-Ajetaan aivan rauhallisesti porukassa Laukan sillalle asti. Laukan sillalta Leppiniemen kautta alkaisi vapaavauhtinen taival, jossa jaettaisiin kahvijonon rankingjärjestys. Itse ajan porukan viimeisenä katsomassa ettei kukaan jää tien päälle.
- Kärkiryhmällä on pitempi kahvipaussi, mutta he ovat varmaan sen tarpeessa vapaataipaleen jälkeen...
- Kahvin jälkeen lähdetään taas ajamaan rauhallisesti yhtenä porukkana.
-Loppuparlamentti pidetään esim. Tupoksessa, josta ajetaan taas vapaalla vauhdilla haapalehdon kautta kotiin. Jokainen voi tietysti poiketa reitiltä sinne, minne itse haluaa.
-Itse ajan peräryhmässä katsomassa, ettei kukaan jää tien päälle.

Tällä tavalla voidaan säätää lenkin tehoa sopivaksi eri tasoisille ajajille. Jos haluaa ajaa rauhallisesti, se onnistuu peräporukassa. Jos taas haluaa irrotella, niin sekin onnistuu keulaporukassa.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Mainostetaas välillä 10-lenkkiä: Vapaata vauhtia ilman vaativia logistisia ratkaisuja. Jos vauhtia ei ole tarpeeksi, iskulla voi yrittää karkuun. Jos ei pääse, iskee uusiksi. Jos vauhtia on liikaa, ottaa lyhyempiä vetoja tai käy keulalla vain kääntymässä. 

Kahvia juodaan mutta pitkävetoa ei tiskillä ehdi jättää. Kovuus kasvaa. 

Ja niin, huomenna en pääse.

/p/

----------


## LTP

> ... niin paljonko köyhtyy? Minkä värinen kostyymi on kyseessä?



49 euroa paita on musta tekstit valkoisella. Hyvä paita!

----------


## EKH

Aamulla klo 08.00 kokoontui 16 pyöräilijää yhteislenkille Haapalehdon Shellille. Pakkasta taisi olla noin -3 asteen verran, mutta kirkas aamuaurinko lämmitti aika kivasti.
Matkaa taitettiin alkamatkalla rauhallisesti (eli noin 30 km/h) Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tiellä. Tänään ei ihme kyllä tarvinnut edes pysähtyä renkaita paikkaamaan. 
Laukan sillan kulmilta lyötiin vauhti vapaalle, eli jokainen sai ajaa haluamaansa vauhtia kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Porukka jakaantui kahteen ryhmään: kärkiryhmässä taisi olla neljä kaveria ja takaporukassa reilut 10 kaveria. Porukka taisi vaikuttaa suht tyytyväiseltä tällaiseen järjestelyyn. Kärkiryhmä sai mitata päivän kuntoaan ja takaporukka sai nautiskella vähän rauhallisemmasta kyydistä. Kun me hitaat tulimme kahville, oli nopeimmilla onneksi vasta puoli munkkia syötynä.

Kahvin jälkeen nautiskeltiin Tyrnävän tuulisesta lakeudesta. Ilma oli hieno ja lintubongareitakin oli liikkeellä. Porukka pysyi hyvin kasassa loppuparlamenttiin asti, joka pidettiin lähellä Haarasillan risteystä. Loppumatkalla ajeltiin taas kahdessa porukassa, itse tulin siinä hitaammassa.

Kempeleessä oli liikeellä isolla V8-jenkkiautollaan varsinainen Teuvo maanteiden kuningas. Kaverilla paloi kaikki releet päässään, kun hän näki muutaman pyöräilijän tien päällä. Onneksi kukaan ei jäänyt aivan alle, kun hän opetti vahvemman oikeudella porukalle, missä pyöräilijän tulee ajaa. 

Matkamittariin kertyi minulla 112 km ja keskari oli noin 29 km/h. Oikein mukava lenkki komeassa aurinkokelissä. Kiitoksia kaikille kavereille!

----------


## LTP

Oispa ollu kiva olla mukana, iske vaan armoton flunssa päälle. Yhteislenkillä voidaan näemmä ajaa fiksusti vähän lujempaakin ainakin osa matkaa. EKH on oivaltanut asian nyt ihan oikein. Peräryhmä toivottavasti pysyy kasassa.
Tuun ens sunnuntaina pesaan sinne ihan perälle...

----------


## EKH

Olisko huomenna taas aika ajella sunnuntaiaamun 08-lenkillä Tour de Ylikiiminki? Siis Laukan sillan kautta Ylikiiminkiin ja Puron tien kautta takaisin. Kuukostaako hyvältä.

Suunnitelmana ajella rauhassa porukassa Laukan sillalle asti. Ylikiiminkiin käännyttäessä halukkaat voivat aukaista hanat täysille auki ja kääntää ison rievän päälle. Pääjoukkio ajelee rauhassa perässä max. 30 km/h vauhdilla kahville Ylikiiminkiin.

Paluumatkalla sama homma: Rauhassa porukalla Ylikiimingistä Alakylään, jossa loppuparlamentti. Alakylästä Kuivasjärvelle vapaalla vauhdilla, eli jokainen saa revitellä varmasti aivan riittävästi. Oma kunto sanelee sen, että viihdyn mielelläni jälkipään valvojana...

----------


## EKH

Ajeltaiskos huominen 08-lenkki Oulujoen eteläpuolella?

Reitti voisi olla esim. seuraavanlainen: Haapalehto - Lentokentän risteys - Kempele - Liminka - Limingan Shell - Lännen tie - Tyrnävä - Muhos - Laukan silta - Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tie - Haapalehto. Matkaa taitaa kertyä tuossa vähän reilu satanen.

Kahvikuppeja voitaisiin nostella esim. Limingan Shellillä. Viimeksihän siellä oli hyvä ja tiivis tunnelma, kun paikalla oli normaalin Limingan ukkojen pyhäkoulun lisäksi myös Tyrnävän miesten letka.

----------


## EKH

Tänään ajeltiin 08-lenkki komeassa aurinkokelissä. Aamulla oli taas aika kylmä, mutta loppulenkistä oli melkein kesäinen ajokeli. Mukana oli 20 pyöräilijää, joten tuulensuojaa oli letkassa tarjolla todella hyvin. Tuuli puhalteli taas sillä normaalilla tavalla, eli kaikki kissaa pienemmät elukat lentelivät ilmassa Päivärinteen suoralla. 

Tyrnävän pojatkin olivat taas liikkeellä omalla letkallaan Limingan Shellillä. Tyrnävällä näyttää virinneen melkoinen pyöräilyinnostus, sillä tänäänkin mukana näytti olevan noin 10 kaveria. 

Porukka pysyi hyvin kasassa kovasta tuulesta huolimatta ainakin Saarelaan saakka. Itse jouduin siinä vaiheessa lähtemään samantien pesispeliin Muhokselle.   

Ensi sunnuntaina on äitienpäivä. On yleisen perhesovun kannalta lienee parasta, että 08-lenkki ajetaan vasta illalla. Näin ehditään hyvin aamulla keittelemään äidille kakkukahvit. 

Eli äitienpäivän lenkki lähtee Haapalehdon Shelliltä ensi sunnuntaina klo 17.00. Ajetaan noin 3 tunnin lenkki. Reitti voisi olla esim. Haapalehto - Ylikiimingin tie - Koiteli - Alakylä - Haukipudas - vanha nelostie - Kuivasjärvi - Haapalehto. Tai tuo sama reitti toiseen suuntaan. Katsotaan sitten tarkemmin ensi viikonloppuna.  Kahvit voisi silloin juoda esim. Martinniemen ABC:lla.

----------


## VPT

Oikein harmittaa, kun ei porukkalenkki lähekkään Olkiluodon laitoksien parkkipaikalta... :Irvistys:   No, jospa sitä jo kesäkuussa selviäis sellille sunnuntaisin. 

Tosiaan, pyöräily on täällä mukavaa, kun on todella hienoja pienehköjä päällysteteitä, joilla riittää mutkia ja mäkiä ja maisemia. Kelitkin on suosineet ajelua (paitsi tuuli)  :Hymy:   Suosittelen lämpimästi seutua pyöräilyyn, jos on mahdollisuus tutustua. Lisäksi tämä on ainoa paikka jossa minullakin saattaa säteillä...

Mutta pitäkäähän lippu korkealla, miekin tosiaan (toivottavasti) selviän völjyyn myöhemmin kesällä  :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

Huomenna on äitienpäivä. Innokkainkin pyöräilijä on silloin aamulla kotona muonavääpelinä kokkaamassa äidille aamupurtavaa. Lienee parasta, että 08-lenkki ajetaan vasta illalla. Näin ehditään hyvin aamulla pitämään äitiä hyvänä. 

Eli äitienpäivän lenkki lähtee Haapalehdon Shelliltä ensi sunnuntaina klo 17.00. Ajetaan noin 3 tunnin kahvitauolla terästetty lenkki. 

Reitti voisi olla esim. Haapalehto - Ylikiimingin tie - Koiteli - Alakylä - Haukipudas - vanha nelostie - Kuivasjärvi - Haapalehto. Tai tuo sama reitti toiseen suuntaan. Tai sitten joku muu kierros. Hyviä reittiehdotuksia otetaan ilolla vastaan.

----------


## BadRobot

Aika monella varmaan muuttui suunnitelmat lenkin suhteen, kun Leijonat ottaa voiton Kanadasta. Mää voisin ajaa pari tuntia vähän reippaammin, tuollaista 30-32 ilman kahavia.

----------


## LTP

Ensi sunnuntaina 20.5. Rokuan yhteislenkille on lähdössä Pyörä-Suvalan pakettiauto mukaan koko matkan ajaksi. Osallistujat voivat siis ottaa mukaan henkilökohtaisia tavaroita kohtuullisen määrän.
Huoltoautosta löytyy varaosia, avaimia, jalkapumppu ja työkaluja.  Mekaanikkoa ei ole mukana joten rikkoutuneen renkaan tai pyörän osan vaihdat itse. Varaa rahaa mukaan 20 euroa mikäli aiot juoda Muhoksella pulla kahvit ja ruokailla Rokualla. Montan taukopaikallla tarjolla urheilujuomaa, vettä ja energiapatukkaa.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## EKH

Huomenna aamulla olisi tarjolla vähän normaalia pidempi 08-lenkki. Tarkoituksena on ajaa Muhoksen ja Kylmälänkylän kautta Rokuan kuntokeskukselle. Pienen ruokatauon jälkeen ajellaan Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin takaisin Ouluun. Lenkille kertynee pituutta noin 180 km. Tämä on hyvä valmistava pitkä lenkki kolme viikkoa ennen Pirkan pyöräilyä.

Tarkoitus on ajaa huomenna rauhallisesti yhtenä porukkana. Matkavauhdiksi riittänee noin 28 km/h. Hörhöt saavat iskeä irti vasta Rokualle käännyttäessä... Muistakaa, että tämä on retkiajo,jonka tarkoituksena on totutella taas pitkiin loppet-matkoihin. 

Tervetuloa mukaan! Ota mukaan vähän ruokarahaa, jos haluat ruokailla Rokualla.

----------


## BadRobot

Olipahan mukava reissu Rokualle!Aurinko paistoi ja matka taittui sopuisasti huoltoauton saattelemana. Kiitokset Pyörä-Suvalaan,huoltoauton kuljettajalle ja tietenkin kanssapyöräilijöille! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LTP

Olipahan totta tosiaan hyvä reissu. Hyvä ja tasainen porukka saatiin kasaan tänäkin vuonna. Hyvä että paremmatkin jaksoivat ajaa porukassa. Kulki kyllä hyvin tota vauhtia eikä sipistä ollut tietoakaan...jäi hyvät fiilikset kesän koitoksia varten.
Kiitos kaikille osallistujille ja erityiset kiitokset autonkuljettajalle!

----------


## EKH

Pitkien lenkkien kesäkausi on taas avattu mukavissa tunnelmissa. Rokuan lenkillä oli mukana 25 pyöräilijää ja porukka jaksoi ajaa mukavasti yhdessä porukassa. Tuuli teki taas Rokuan lenkistä vähän raskaamman, mutta ison parijonon vuoroveto auttoi varmasti kaikkia.

Minun matkamittariin kertyi noin 184 km. Shelliltä Shellille taisi olla 173 km. Keskari oli mulla noin 29 km/h.  Kiitoksia kaikille pyöräilijöille sekä huoltaja/autonkuljettaja Karille mukavasta päivästä. Myös Pyörä-Suvalalle isot kiitokset meidän pyöräilijöiden puolesta. Vihreät lippikset ovat nyt vissiin tämänkesän muotia...

----------


## Jimmu

Kiitokset omastakin puolesta hyvän reissun Järjestäjille, sponsseille ja kanssapyöräilijöille. Porukan revetessä muhoksen nyppylöissä Kärkiporukka ei jaksanut ootella. Huhu kertoo, että ajettiin kiltisti parijonossa kolmeakymppiä  NOT  ...

----------


## LTP

08-lenkit ja pyöräilytapahtumat ilmeisesti toimivat hyvin, tavoittaako tämä foorumi kaikki halukkaat sillä aika hiljaista on... vaikeneminen on myöntymisen merkki? 
Oisin vain halunnut kuulla oisko jollain ollut jotain parannusehdotuksia esim. sunnuntaisen Rokuan lenkin suhteen. Niitä risujakin saa antaa...

----------


## BadRobot

Jos kaikki ajaisivat....N :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> 08-lenkit ja pyöräilytapahtumat ilmeisesti toimivat hyvin, tavoittaako tämä foorumi kaikki halukkaat sillä aika hiljaista on... vaikeneminen on myöntymisen merkki? 
> Oisin vain halunnut kuulla oisko jollain ollut jotain parannusehdotuksia esim. sunnuntaisen Rokuan lenkin suhteen. Niitä risujakin saa antaa...



Lähtöaika? Onko tällaisille spesiaalikeikoillekin pakko lähteä silloin, kun kukotkin vielä kääntävät kylkeä tyytyväisinä? Tottahan sen ymmärtää, että joka viikkoiset Tupoksen pellon kierrot voi hoitaa vaikka Kalevan jakajan kanssa samaa matkaa, mutta pidemmille keikoille saattaisi joku vakiporukasta poikkeava hullu lähteäkin mukaan, vai halutaanko porukka pitääkin mahdollisimman pitkälti samana, kuin ympäri vuoden?

----------


## EKH

> Lähtöaika? Onko tällaisille spesiaalikeikoillekin pakko lähteä silloin, kun kukotkin vielä kääntävät kylkeä tyytyväisinä? Tottahan sen ymmärtää, että joka viikkoiset Tupoksen pellon kierrot voi hoitaa vaikka Kalevan jakajan kanssa samaa matkaa, mutta pidemmille keikoille saattaisi joku vakiporukasta poikkeava hullu lähteäkin mukaan, vai halutaanko porukka pitääkin mahdollisimman pitkälti samana, kuin ympäri vuoden?




Nythän on ainakin valoa näkyvissä, sillä yöpyöräilyssä lähtöaika on vasta klo 20.00. Luulisi siihen mennessä kasvavan nuorisonkin heräävän yöuniltaan...

----------


## Iisiraireri

> ... Luulisi siihen mennessä kasvavan nuorisonkin heräävän yöuniltaan...



Nuoriso???? Mullakin seuraava merkittävämpi tapahtuma on 50v juhlat, mutta
en mää vieläkään saa tätä "läs...........täni" hilattua sunnuntaiaamuksi Shellille
kahdeksaan mennessä. Toisaalta suurperheellisenä ymmärrän myös aikaisen
aloitusajankohdan; ehtiihän vielä lenkin jälkeenkin viettää laatuaikaa perheen kanssa. Voisiko vakaasta kaavasta poiketa useammin kuin kerran vuodessa?

Ja kun kerrankin palautetta pyydetään, niin annetaan tajunnavirran juosta;
Yksi asia mikä mua on aina porukkalenkillä vaivannut, on vetovuoron vaihto.
Porukka ajaa parijonossa, jonka pohjoissuomalainen autoilija vielä vaivoin suvaitsee. Mutta mutta, miksi vetovuoroa vaihdetaan aina pareittain, niin että
keulapari levittäytyy koko kaistan vaatien parijonon rinnalle ja siitä tiputtaa
letkan hännille. Tuo perinteinen parijonohan olisi ihanteellinen muoto pyörittää
nk "Italialaista telaketjua" eli oikeanpuolisen jonon vetäjä väsyttyään siirtyy vasemman puoleiseen jonoon keulalle, josta alkaa hiljakseen jättäytyä oikean jonon vauhdista laskeutuen jonon hännille. Hännällä ollessaan siirtyy taas oikean puoleiseen jonoon, jossa taas vuorollaan nousee jonon keulille. (Tuo
termi "telaketju" oikeastaan kuvaa ton äskeisen hyvin) Parijono pysyisi koko ajan kasassa, mutta yllättäviä ajokaistalle levittäytymisiä ei olisi ollenkaan.

Toki seurustelu on "kasilenkin" yksi teema, mutta onko se härmäläiselle ylivoimainen este, että juttukaveri vaihtuukin tasaiseen tahtiin. 

Ajatuksia muilta??

----------


## Jimmu

Eikös tätä 'telaketjua' kokeiltu toissa vuonna Rokuan lenkillä. Pelttarin Tuomo koitti kovasti saada telaketjua toimimaan, mutta letka oli sen verran pitkä, ettei se silloin tuntunut onnistuvan. Muutama ajaja ei hidastanut tarpeeksi, jolloin toiseen jonoon jäi pitkiä välejä, eikä siten kierto ollut sujuvaa. Tuota olisi kyllä mukava harjoitella pienemmässä ryhmässä. 

Mainostettakoon, että yöpyöräilyssähän ajetaan tänä vuonna myös maastossa PK Teamin toimesta. Lähtö ja lopetuspaikka maantiehemmojen kanssa on sama. Päästään tutkailemaan Oulun metsien öistä tunnelmaa...

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Mainostettakoon, että yöpyöräilyssähän ajetaan tänä vuonna myös maastossa PK Teamin toimesta. Lähtö ja lopetuspaikka maantiehemmojen kanssa on sama. Päästään tutkailemaan Oulun metsien öistä tunnelmaa...



Oulussa lienee liikaa ajajia, kun täytyy jakaa kahteen ryhmään? Vai järjestetäänkö täällä fillaristeille tosiaan niin paljon tapahtumia, ettei päällekkäisyyksiä vaan voi välttää?  :No huh!:  

Mikä on ollut ideana siinä, että maasto- ja maantieasiat on pitänyt ympätä samalle päivälle? Tai siis oikeastaan yölle...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jimmu

> Mikä on ollut ideana siinä, että maasto- ja maantieasiat on pitänyt ympätä samalle päivälle? Tai siis oikeastaan yölle...



Oisko vaikka se, että koitettaisiin saada sekä maantie- että maastoharrastajat saman tapahtuman ympärille. Ajankohta on kuitenkin ainoa oikea yötapahtumalle. Tapahtumakehyskin on valmiina ja yhteistyö 08-lenkin kanssa sujuu. Miksi siis ei?   Valitsee kulkineen sen mukaan, missä porukassa haluaa ajella.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Eli lähtö- ja maalipaikoilla voidaan vähän aikaa katsella toisiamme kieroon, kuten tähänkin asti ja sitten hajaannutaan eri suuntiin omine kuppikuntinemme. Valitse pyöräsi, valitse puolesi. Joko tai, täällä ei tuollaisia lajihyppelyjä sallita...

Sitä minä juurikin tarkoitin, että miksi pitää valita fillari näinkin vähälukuisen porukan keskuudessa? Valoisien öiden vähyys ei ainakaan pitäisi näillä leveyksillä olla mikään syy...

----------


## Jimmu

Vähälukuinen porukka oli viime vuonna yöpyöräilyssä ainoastaan 43 osallistujaa. Porukka piti jakaa kahteen letkaan ja vetovuoroja tuli koko yön aikana ehkä kaks. Tunnelma oli kyllä mitä mainioin. En minä maastoon odotakaan suurta ryntäystä. Uskon kuitenkin että moni näkee asiat hieman positiivisemmassa valossa. Kuppikuntaisuutta ainakin minun mielestä saadaan enemmän sillä, että järjestetään samanlainen tapahtuma eri aikaan.     :Sekaisin:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Vähälukuinen porukka oli viime vuonna yöpyöräilyssä ainoastaan 43 osallistujaa. Porukka piti jakaa kahteen letkaan ja vetovuoroja tuli koko yön aikana ehkä kaks. Tunnelma oli kyllä mitä mainioin. En minä maastoon odotakaan suurta ryntäystä. Uskon kuitenkin että moni näkee asiat hieman positiivisemmassa valossa. Kuppikuntaisuutta ainakin minun mielestä saadaan enemmän sillä, että järjestetään samanlainen tapahtuma eri aikaan.



Jimmula on pointti ! 

Onko mettärytyytyksen reittiä tiedossa tahi nähtävillä ? Eli toihan tarkoittaa selväkielellä että pärjääkö cx:llä ? Jos ei niin ei tehdä tästä kynnyskysymystä; pistämmä grillin tulille ja juon ja syön kotona aaabeeeceeen sijaan.

----------


## Jimmu

Suunnitelmissa on semmonen tasainen kattaus Oulun maastoreittejä. Kivikoita ja juurakoita kaihtamatta. Kovakuntoinen CX mies pysyy varmasti matkassa, kunhan varautuu pieneen ryskeeseen.

----------


## EKH

Miten on? 
Järjestetäänkö Oulujokiajo/Oulu-Kiiminkipyöräily tänä vuonna? 
Milloin ja mistä on lähtö? Uimahalliltako?
Onko ajo entisen tapainen tiukka alkukesän kisarypistys? 
Onko kellään tarkempaa tapahtumatietoa?

Olisi kiva olla kannatuksen vuoksi mukana, kun joku viitsii järjestää jotain toimintaa meille kaksirattaisille.

----------


## buhvalo

Melko hyvin on ollut piilossa tieto Oulujokiajon ajankohdasta. 

Tämä löytyi kuitenkin. 3.6 siis on tuo ajo.

http://www.ouluntarmo.fi/lupy/uutise.../u070515_1.htm

----------


## LTP

Iisiraireri heittää ihan hyvää kommenttia:-)..Vuosien varrella lähtöajasta on keskusteltu useaan otteeseen, enemmistö on ollut "kasin" kanalla. Etuja mm. hiljainen liikenne ja lenkki heitetty 12 mennessä, mutta kyllä sinne tosiaan mahtuisi jokunen iltalenkkikin.
Vetovuoroista sen verran että kyllä muakin välillä hirvittää kun jengi käy niin lähellä keskiviivaa, jotain parannusta tuolla saralla pitäis kyllä tehdä.
Muuten iltavirkuille KiiRi tuntuu edelleen sivujensa mukaan järjestävän kevyen huoltavan lenkin torstaisin klo 18.00 ympyrästä...?

----------


## LTP

Yöpyöräilystä sen verran, että kyseessä periaatteessa on yhteislenkki sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä seuratoiminnan kanssa eikä toivottavasti koskaan tule olemaankaan. Idea alunperin taisi olla erään vanhan "kasilennkiläisen" ajatus viettää vuoden valoisinta yötä satulan selässä.
Nyt se kyllä toisaltaan kantaa nimenään 08-lenkin pyöräilytapahtumaa, mutta sen kai sallinnette...
Musta toi nimi 08-lenkki on aivan loistava se muuten taisi olla Petteri Ellilä joka ekaksi kutsui ennen EKH lenkkinä tunnetua maantiepyöräilijöiden yhteislenkkiä "kasilenkiksi" vähän niin kuin vastineena "kymppilenkille"
Tervetuloa kaikki pyöräilemään 21.06. klo 20.00 niin maasto- kuin maantiepyöräilijätkin. Vastakkain asettelun aika on ohi...

----------


## pakuri

Tervehdys.
Jos oon käsittänyt oikein reissu lähtee Haapalehon shelliltä kaheksalta aamulta onko siellä kypärä pakkoa? Tai jotain muuta mihin pitää varautua jos uskaltautuu mukaan.

----------


## LTP

http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...vall/index.htm
Ei oo kypärä pakkoa, mutta suojaahan se pääkoppaa jos mälli tulee...siis jos se sattuu mukaan tulemaan. Varaa muutama euro taskunpohjalle jos mielesi tekee juoda kaffetta ja syödä pullaa. Tauko jollain huoltoasemalla lenkin puolessa välissä.

----------


## EKH

Tänään saatiin ajaa hienossa kesäisessä auringonpaisteessa. Aamun 08-lenkille kokoontui 16 pyöräilijää. Aamulla oli vielä aika kylmää, lämpömittari näytti vain +8 C astetta. Auringonpaiste lämmitti kuitenkin ilmaa aika rivakasti ja Muhoksen Nesteellä piti vaatetusta jo vähentää. Tuuliliivi, irtohihat ja irtolahkeet ovat loistavia ajokamppeita näin kesäaikaan.

Alkumatka ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä. Ajovauhti pysyi rauhallisena ja parijono siistinä. Laukan sillan kulmilta alkoi vapaavauhtinen taival kohti kahvipöytää. Tällainen pieni vauhtipätkä piristää kummasti pitkän ja rauhallisen lenkin keskellä. 

Kahvit ryypättiin Muhoksen Nesteellä. Suuret kiitokset Janille, joka maksoi koko letkan kahvit. Kahvipöydän jutut suuntautuivat jo ensi sunnuntain Oulujokiajooon. 

Ensi sunnuntaina klo 10.00 alkaen ajetaan Oulujokiajo/Oulu-Kiiminkipyöräily. Toivottavasti mahdollisimman moni pyöräilijä innostuu lähtemään mukaan. Kun joku viitsii järjestää Oulun seudulla pyöräilytapahtuman, niin on vähintään kohtuulista tulla mukaan vaikka vain kannatuksen vuoksi. Samalla voi tietysti testata omaa kuntoaan kisakuskien seurassa... 
Itse ajattelin lähteä mukaan ajelemaan tuota 120 km:n matkaa vähän rauhallisemmalla tahdilla. Tarkoituksena olisi ajaa tuo 120 km vuorovedolla ja tasaisella (noin 30-33 km/h) keskivauhdilla. Tällä tavalla voitaisiin testata Oulun 08-junan ajovauhtia Pirkan pyöräilyä varten. Saisimmeko kerättyä tallaisen letkan ensi sunnuntaille?

Kahvin jälkeen tänään ajeltiin Tyrnävän pelloilla. Tyrnävän omakin letka oli taas tien päällä. Pojat taitavat ajella joka sunnuntai omaa lenkkiään, hieno homma! Loppumatka ajeltiin mukavassa myötätuulessa ihan reippaalla vauhdilla. Oli mahtava ajaa lämpimässä kelissä! 

Matkamittariin kertyi noin 110 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 31 km/h. Kiitoksia mukavasta seurasta kaikille mukana ajaneille!

----------


## mjy

Onko siis huominen aamulenkki tarkoitus ajaa Oulujokiajona, mutta samalla periaatteella kuin kasilenkki?

----------


## EKH

Moro.

Huomenna on tarkoitus ajella 08-lenkki Oulu-Kiiminkiajon yhteydessä. Mitään erillistä 08-lähtöä Haapalehdon Shelliltä ei siis huomenna ole.

Huomisessa Oulu-Kiiminkipyöräilyn 120 km:n ajossa vauhti on vapaa. Jos haluttaa, niin voit kokeilla ajaa lenkin läpi kärkiporukassa. Itse tyydyn kuitenkin vähän rauhallisempaan vauhtiin. Jos tuollainen tasaisen vauhdin (noin 30-33 km/h) vuoroveto sopii sinulle, niin tervetuloa vaan porukkaan. Matkan varrella syntyy varmasti eri vauhtisia porukoita, joissa on hyvä ajaa.

Kahvitauko pidetään vasta sitten maaliintulon jälkeen esim. Maikkulan Nesteellä.

Lähtölaukaus kajahtaa klo 10.00 Raksilan uimahallilta. Perivät kuulemma 10 euroa osallistumismaksua.

----------


## LTP

Onnea ekana maaliintulleille Oulu-Kiiminkiajossa ja Oulujokiajossa sekä kaikille maaliinsaapuneille. Itselle tuo lyhyempi matka oli juuri sopiva valinta sen verran on tullu tuolla töissä riehuttua ettei maantiefillarin kyytiin ole kovin usein ehtinyt... ja se näkyy.

----------


## EKH

Sää suosi tänään hienoa tapahtumaa. Pyöräkansaa oli aika paljon liikkeellä, taisi olla kaikkiaan yli sata polkijaa tien päällä. Loppumatkalla meinasi vaan tuo vastatuuli vähän vaivata, taisi olla sama ongelma kaikilla?

Onnittelut Jarille paalupaikasta! Kärki tuntui ajavan aika kovaa... 

Oma 08-letka ajoi tasaisesti vuorovedolla kärjen takana. Taidettiin tehdä tänään hakuliset, kun aika oli 3.33, ja keskari oli tietysti 33,3 ja sijoituskin oli varmaan 33.

----------


## BadRobot

Kiitoksia. Jos puhutaan asiaa, niin ilman kasilenkkiä,sen hyvää fiilistä ja mukavia kavereita,en varmaan olisi palannut harrastuksen pariin.Taitaa olla niin,jotta kasilenkki on vienyt jo kaksi voittoa Oulujokiajossa,aika hyvin kuntopyöräilijöiltä.Siis iso KLAP KLAP porukalle! :Leveä hymy:  Tampereella tavataan!

----------


## EKH

Oulun Tarmon sivulla näyttää olevan tulokset nähtävillä:

http://www.ouluntarmo.fi/lupy/

----------


## Esa S

> Kiitoksia. Jos puhutaan asiaa, niin ilman kasilenkkiä,sen hyvää fiilistä ja mukavia kavereita,en varmaan olisi palannut harrastuksen pariin.Taitaa olla niin,jotta kasilenkki on vienyt jo kaksi voittoa Oulujokiajossa,aika hyvin kuntopyöräilijöiltä.Siis iso KLAP KLAP porukalle! Tampereella tavataan!



Kyselit opastusta Tampereella, tällaista ehdottelin "maantielenkit tampereelta" palstalla: (Tampereellahan ei voi ajaa maantielenkkejä, liian urbaania, vaan pitää lähteä naapurikuntiin  :Hymy: )
Miltä kuulostaisi tällainen aikataulu perjantain lenkille:

Startti klo 16.00 Härmälän leirialueen risteyksestä, lähdetään siitä kohti Pirkkalaa, arvioitu saapumisaika Savupoikien risteykseen klo 16.20, odotellaan ainakin tuohon asti risteyksen (eli siis ohikulkutien) länsipuolella, johon on kätevä tulla Rajasalmen yli Länsi-Tampereelta. Ajellaan kevyesti pari tuntia, eli ns. palauttava lenkki. Ehtii sitten sopivasti vaikka kesäteatteriin vielä samana iltana  :Hymy:

----------


## LTP

08-Lenkki pyöräili upeasti Tampereella!
Otin reissulta muutamia kuvia...
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...kuvaalbumi.htm

----------


## EKH

Viime sunnuntaina ajetun Pirkan pyöräilyn jälkeen palattiin tänään normaaleihin 4 tunnin 08-lenkkeihin. Haapalehdon Shellille kokoontui aamukahdeksalta 14 pyöräilijää. Tänään saatiin ajaa hienossa auringonpaisteessa, joskin lämpömittari näytti aamulla vain +10 C asteen lukemia. Lyhyillä ajohousuilla tarkeni kuitenkin ihan hyvin jopa aamulla.

Päivän reitti suuntautui Leppiniemen ja Muhoksen kautta Tyrnävän loputtomille pottupelloille. Kahvit ryypättiin Muhoksen Nesteellä, jolle tultiin taas vapaata vauhtia. Vapaataival taisi olla noin 10 km:n mittainen. 

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin tuulisella lakeudella sopuisasti parijonossa. Tyrnävän ja Tupoksen kautta ajeltiin Kempeleeseen, josta sitten Kaakkurin kautta Ouluun.

Matkamittariin kertyi noin 110 km. Keskari taisi olla karvan verran alle 30 km/h. Oli oikein mukava aurinkolenkki, kiitoksia kavereille!

Ensi torstaina klo 20.00 alkaen ajetaankin sitten illalla perinteinen oululainen yöttömän yön pyöräily. Lähtöpaikka on Haapalehdon Shellillä. Tänä vuonna tuossakin ajossa on valinnan varaa, sillä mukana ovat maantiepyöräilijöiden lisäksi myös maastopyöräilijät. Lähtö- ja maalipaikka on molemmilla ryhmillä sama, mutta reitti on tietysti eri. Ajo päättyy Maikkulan Nesteelle noin klo 24.00. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Pirkka

> Kiitoksia. Jos puhutaan asiaa, niin ilman kasilenkkiä,sen hyvää fiilistä ja mukavia kavereita,en varmaan olisi palannut harrastuksen pariin.Taitaa olla niin,jotta kasilenkki on vienyt jo kaksi voittoa Oulujokiajossa,aika hyvin kuntopyöräilijöiltä.Siis iso KLAP KLAP porukalle! Tampereella tavataan!



Tampereella tavattiin, ajeltiin Pirkan 220 km lenkkiä samaa tahtia.

Kaipa se on määrittelystä kysymys, mikä on kuntopyöräilijä. No ainakin itseni tunnen kuntopyöräilijäksi. Olisi ollut mukava olla mukana tuossa Oulujokiajossa, kun sinne otetaan ilmeisesti mukaan seuroihin kuulumattomat kuntopyöräilijät.

----------


## BadRobot

Niinhän me tavattiin,tule mukaan Syötepyöräilyyn,mukava reissu tiedossa,porukassa johon kaikki ovat tervetulleita. Mietin juuri,että olenko kilpapyöräilijä,kun tuli otettua lisenssi ja viikonloppuna oli eka kisat 23 vuoden jälkeen? Kunnon vuoksi sitä ajetaan,eli kuntopyöräilijä,kisat ovat mukava mauste,tasavauhtiset porukkalenkit kyllä maistuvat vaikka jotkut kisat tulee ajettua kesän aikana.

----------


## EKH

Oli hienoa ajella kesäyön aurinpaisteessa oululaista yöpyöräilyä eilen illalla! Mukana taisi olla laskujeni mukaan 32 ajajaa maatiepyörillä ja 9 maastopyörillä, siis yhteensä yli 40 polkijaa!

Ajo sujui hienosti ja siitä kiitos kaikille mukana olleille. Kiitoksia myös Suvalan väelle kahveista ja huollosta!

Hyvää jussia kaikille! 

08-yhteislenkit jatkuvat ylihuomenna sunnuntaina klo 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Tänään ajeltiin 08-lenkillä pohjoisen kierros. Mukana oli 18 ajajaa, jotka saivat nauttia kauniista kesäisestä auringonpaisteesta. 

Aluksi matkaa tehtiin vanhalla nelostiellä kohti pohjoista. Haukiputaalla oli tien varrella muutama täysin alaston mies, jotka kannustivat pullo kädessä myös meitä  pyöräilijöitä. Ukot olivat selvästi odottamassa linja-autoa, mutta tuskin pääsivät kyytiin. Olivat varmaakin nauttineet muutakin kuin mehukattia...

Kahvilla käväistiin Iin Shellillä, jotka matkaa jatkettiin Maalismaan tietä pitkin Yli-Iihin. Tämä on tosi hieno pyöräilytie, jossa nenä saa haistella niitä alkuperäisiä maaseudun hajuja. Yli-Iistä Kiiminkiin vievällä tiellä saatiin nauttia mukavasta myötätuulesta ja reippaasta vauhdista.

Takalon tien kautta tultiin Alakylään, josta sitten lopuksi sitten Kuivasjärvelle. Pojat kiskaisivat reippaan loppukirin Auran majan kulmilta Kuivasjärven ympyrään, jossa pidettiin loppuparlamentti. Matkamittariin kertyi noin 122 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 32 km/h. Oikein mukava ja värikäs lenkki, kiitoksia kavereille hyvistä jutuista ja peesistä!

08-ajelut jatkuvat taas ensi sunnuntaina klo 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Juide

Kymppilenkillä käytiin just sama reitti, pari tuntia teidän perässä. Harmi vaan että yksin joutui ajamaan. Oli kyllä hieno keli jne...ja niitä käärmeitäkin näkyi, itse näin kolme littanaa ja yhden oikein virkeän.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Ja meikä starttasi samalle lenkille paremman puoliskon kera yhdentoista aikoihin, käväistiin vielä Kierikissä kivikautisia luita ihmettelemässä. Ja käärmeitä.

----------


## BadRobot

Mukava lenkki oli,taitaa kymppilenkki olla pahasti jäässä.Eikö kannata herätä aikaisemmin ja tulla shellille? Voipihan sitä raapaista vetoja ym kesken lenkin, miltä tuntuu. :Vink:

----------


## LTP

kuinka pyöräiltiin yöpyöräilyä 2007
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...kuvaalbumi.htm
lue myös ajankohtaista
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...teystiedot.htm
Kiitos yöpyöräilyn osallistujille hienosta illasta. Komia oli keli...

----------


## EIN

> Matkamittariin kertyi noin 122 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 32 km/h. Oikein mukava ja värikäs lenkki, kiitoksia kavereille hyvistä jutuista ja peesistä!



Millainen kuntopohja pitäis olla jotta uskaltautuisi mukaan lenkille eikä toimisi raahattavana ankkurina pohjois-pohjanmaan raiteilla? Kiinnostais kovastikin tulla mukaan mutta kun olen vasta aloittanut pyöräilyn aktiiviharrastuksena eikä kunto aloittaessa ollut erinomaisen hyvä. Nyt vajaa 400 km alla ja pisimmät lenkit parituntisia n. 24-25 km/h keskinopeudella.

----------


## Klossi

> Millainen kuntopohja pitäis olla jotta uskaltautuisi mukaan lenkille eikä toimisi raahattavana ankkurina pohjois-pohjanmaan raiteilla? Kiinnostais kovastikin tulla mukaan mutta kun olen vasta aloittanut pyöräilyn aktiiviharrastuksena eikä kunto aloittaessa ollut erinomaisen hyvä. Nyt vajaa 400 km alla ja pisimmät lenkit parituntisia n. 24-25 km/h keskinopeudella.



Minä tulin mukaan 08-lenkille viime kesän loppupuolella suurin piirtein samoista lähtökohdista kuin sinäkin. Lenkille lähtö mietitytti kovasti, mutta sen toteuduttua mukava porukka ja uskomattoman paljon matkan tekoa helpottanut "peesi" auttoivat minut perille suhteellisen hyvävoimaisena. Loppu onkin sitten historiaa. Pyöräily (ja 08-lenkki) vei sydämeni... :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

Tänään saatiin nauttia hienosta ajokelistä aamun 08-lenkillä. Lämpimässä auringonpaisteessa Haapalehdon Shellille kokoontui 17 pyöräilijää. Hienoa, kun mukana oli myös yksi nainen ajelemassa meidän ukkojen seassa. 

Renkaita kulutettiin aluksi Oulujoen pohjoispuolella kulkevalla tiellä. Ajo sujui hyvin ja letka pysyi hyvin kasassa. Kahvikiri (tai vapaataival) alkoi Laukan sillan jälkeen. Leppiniemen nousuissa saivat taas halukkaat hyvin kehitettyä tehoa ja kovuutta omaan ajamiseen, kun lähtivät Jarin peesiin kärkiporukkaan. 

Kahvit ryypättiin Muhoksella Nesteen baarissa. On hienoa istua hetkeksi alas kahvikupin ja pullalautasen taakse kun samalla voi porista pyöräjuttuja. Vuosi on nyt muuten tasan puolivälissä. Puolen vuoden kuluttua ajellaan varmasti vähän erilaisessa kelissä vuoden ensimmäinen lenkki.

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa taitettiin Tyrnävän peltomaisemissa. Aavalla lakeudella oli tänään lähes tyyni ajokeli, joten se kuuluisa Tyrnävän 20 km:n ylämäki jäi nyt ajamatta...

Vanhan nelostien ja Kaakkurin kautta ajeltiin takaisin Haapalehtoon, jossa poristiin lopputurinat. Matkamittariin kertyi noin 112 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 30,5 km/h. Oli mahtavaa ajella isossa letkassa tällaisella kelillä.

----------


## EKH

Yleinen moro.

Ajateltiin, että huomisella 08-lenkillä ajeltaisiin kahville Lumijoen Varjakkaan. Sinne on ankkuroitu entinen Hailuoto-laiva, joka toimii nykyjään kahvilana. Kahvilan emäntä on luvannut keitellä kahvia ja leipoa tuoretta purtavaa. Asfalttitietä riittää aivan perille saakka. Matkaa Haapalehdosta kertyy tuonne noin 55 km, eli koko kierros olisi 110 km. 

Niin ja lähtö on Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamulla klo 08.00.

----------


## EKH

Tämänpäiväinen Tour de Lakeus polkaistiin 14 pyöräilijän voimin armottomassa perämeren tuulessa. Lämpömittarin elohopea lymyili aamulla sen verran alhaalla, että pitkät trikoot piti vetää päälle. Haapalehdosta kokka suunnattiin kohti myötätuulta, etelää ja Lumijoen Varjakkaa, jonne on hallitusti kuivalle maalle haaksirikkoutunut perinteikäs Hailuoto-laiva (vuosimallia 1920). 

Menomatkalla vauhtia riitti, kun tuuli viskeli ajajia eteenpäin. Reittinä oli Oulu-Tupos-Liminka-Lumijoki-Varjakka. Vastatuulesta saatiin esimakua Varjakan tiellä, jossa pojat kiskaisivat kahvikirin. Hailuoto-laiva liikennöi ennen Oulun torin ja Hailuodon välillä, mutta nykyjään se toimii hienona kahvilana aivan meren rannalla. Kahvi oli kuumaa ja munkki vielä lämmintä. Kannattaa joskus käväistä tässä vähän erikoisemmassa kahvipaikassa. 

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin omia jälkiä pitkin takaisin lähtöpaikkaan. Vastatuuli teki paluumatkasta noin 50 km:n mittaisen ylämäen. Tuuli on hyvä harjoitusvastus kenelle tahansa tehoja kaipaavalle, todettiin yhteen ääneen loppuparlamentissa Haapalehdon Shellin pihamaalla.
Mukavalle lenkille kertyi pituutta noin 112 km.

----------


## EKH

Tänään kurvailtiin mukavassa auringonpaisteessa 08-lenkki Ylikiimingin mäkisissä maisemissa. Aamulla Shellille kokoontui 26 pyöräilijää ja parijono nytkähti liikkeelle noin klo 8.00. Perinteinen Ylikiimingin kierros ajettiin tänään ns. väärään suuntaan, eli toisinpäin kuin tavallisesti 08-lenkillä.

Matka taittui leppoisasti noin 30 km/h vauhtia Vesalankylään, josta poijat ja tytöt kiskaisivat kahvikirin Esson pullatiskille. Patioilla tarkeni tänään istuskella leppoisasti auringonpaisteessa. 

Kahvittelun jälkeen suunnattiin kohti Laukan siltaa, jonka kulminta jatkettiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä kohti Haapalehtoa. Loppumatka Päivärinteeltä Haapalehtoon ajettiin vastatuuleen vapaata vauhtia muutamassa pikku porukassa. Itse ajelin siellä peräporukassa. Pohjoispuolen tiellä vastaan tuli muuten monia lenkillä olevia pyöräilijöitä, hieno homma!

Matkamittariin taisi kertyä noin 110 km. Keskari kieppui siinä kolmenkympin hujakoilla. Jatketaan harjoituksia taas ensi sunnuntaina!

----------


## BadRobot

Morjens
Viikonloppu meni Närpiössä lauantain 20km aika-ajolla,aika 29.03,sija viides. Sunnuntain 105km maantieajon voitto lipui viime metreillä maalikameran turvin kotiseuran ajajalle. Lähdössä oli 26 kuskia,joten tyytyväinen olen,vaikka kyllähän se kirpaisee hävitä noin vähän. Ensi viikonloppuna Sipooseen jahtaamaan mitalia. Tulipahan todettua Cannondalen hienot ominaisuudet tositoimissa. Hyvä notta ootta reenanneet!!

----------


## LTP

...mutta viikon ja pari päivää jätin elokuulle jotta se syöteajo saadaan tänä vuonna kunnialla ajettua maaliin asti. Niin ja kiitos tän päiväsestä lenkistä...on siellä vaan pirusti porukkaa ja uusia naamoja näkee tuon tuosta. Kovakuntoisia naisiakin näyttää rantautuneen 08-lenkille. Lopppumatkasta kyllä porukat hajos ku ne kuuluisat JOKISEN eväät, mutta hyvät fiilikset lenkistä jäi!
08-Lenkin Pyöräilytapahtumat 2007
Syöteajon osalta sivu päivitetty 15.07.
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...syotesyksy.htm
odotan ilmoittautumisia...

----------


## EKH

Yleinen moro.

Tämän päivän 08-lenkillä ulkoilutettiin pyöriä mukavassa auringonpaisteessa. Shellille kokoontui aamulla 20 ajajaa. Pienen kuutioimisen jälkeen päätettiin suunnata kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Menomatkalla ajeltiin leppoisasti porukassa Laukan sillalle asti, josta jokainen sai mennä vapaata vauhtia kahvipöytään. Pari pyöräilijää jatkoi Muhokselta omaa lenkkiään kohti Kainuun nälkämaata.

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin Tyrnävän ja Tupoksen kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Matka taittui vihreiden pottupeltojen välissä parijonossa noin 30 km/h vauhtia.

Matkamittari raksutti 110 km:n edestä noin 31 km/h vauhdilla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Jatketaan näitä 08-ajeluja taas ensi sunnuntaina.

----------


## LTP

Hyvä ekat rahalla ilmoittautuneet listalla...mukaan mahtuu reilusti lisää!
Suunnuntaina ilmeisesti viimeistellään kuntoa Maratonpyöräilyyn?

----------


## LTP

...Syöteajo osalta nettisivulla oli virhe ei iso, mutta onneksi sen oli eräs pyöräilijä huomannut. Niin että lähtö tosiaankin on Syötteelle lauantaina 18.08. klo 09.00. Oulun Eedenistä ja paluu samaan paikkaan sunnuntaina 19.08. n. klo 18.00. Sivulla oli päivämäärä sekoilua, toisella rivillä oli oikein ja toisella mulla oli jäänyt viime vuoden päivämäärät mieleen ja tuli virhe... ANTEEKSI. Sivu päivitetty 29.07. NYT on OK! 
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...syotesyksy.htm
sitten kuvia yhteislenkiltä 22.07.
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...teystiedot.htm
Joo ja kiitos taas tämän päivän lenkistä...Maurille vaan, satoi se sittenkin...

----------


## EKH

Maratonpyöräily polkaistiin nyt perjantaina ja eilen lauantaina Kilpisjärjeltä Tornioon. Kaikkiaan tuon reitin ajoi läpi kuulemma 103 pyöräilijää. Meitä 08-lenkillä ajaneita taisi olla mukana 14 ajajaa.  Matkamittariin kertyi perjantaina 254 km ja eilen 242 km. Taas tuo tapahtuma oli oikein hyvin järjestetty jokainen sai varmaankin ajaa aivan riittävästi pyörällä. Huolto pelasi loistavasti ja ruokapöydät notkuivat taukopaikoilla kaikenlaisesta eväästä. 

Eka päivän lopussa oli se perinteinen vapaataival Muoniosta Äkäslompoloon. Oli mukava ajaa tuo pätkä omalla tutulla lenkkiporukalla läpi. Mukana tuossa letkassa taisi olla vahvistuksena noin 10 muuta pyöräilijää.

Toisen päivän aamuna saatiin pieni vesisuihku taivaalta, joka onneksi loppui jo kohta Kolarin jälkeen. Loppumatkalla saatiinkiin jo ajella lyhyillä kamppeilla auringonpaisteessa. 

Sen verran tuo reissu vielä painaa jäsenissä, että tämän päivän 08-lenkki jää nyt väliin. Toivottavasti Shellin pihalla on kuitenkin pyöräporukkaa liikkeellä.

----------


## Jimmu

> Sen verran tuo reissu vielä painaa jäsenissä, että tämän päivän 08-lenkki jää nyt väliin. Toivottavasti Shellin pihalla on kuitenkin pyöräporukkaa liikkeellä.



6 pyöräilijää oli 08-lenkillä tänään. Vapaavauhtiosuudetkin ajettiin alkaen Haapalehdon shelliltä ja päättyen Kuivasjärven ympyrään. Taisi tulla 08-lenkin pohjakeskari, melkein ~33km/h. Parhaita 08-lenkkejä tälle kesälle.  :Vink:

----------


## LTP

Vielä ehdit ilmoittautua Syöteajoon 18-19.08. Ilmoittauneita on tähän mennessä n.15. eli saadaan jo tälläkin porukalla hyvä letka Syötteelle! Kysy lisää 041-446 2930 Pekka Lindvall

----------


## LTP

...vielä mahdut mukaan Syöteajoon 18-19.08. Mukaan on ilmoittautunut ihan mukavasti porukkaa tilanne 10.08. 22 ilmoittautunutta eli viime vuoden osallistuja määrä tullaan ylittämään sillä ilmoittauneita on joiden suoritus ei vielä näkynyt tilillä...
Hienoooaaaa!!!!

----------


## EKH

Moro.

Passaisko nyt sunnuntaina 08-lenkillä ajella se perinteinen Ylikiimingin lenkki. Ensin Laukan sillan kulmille ja siitä sitten Veijo Esson baariin kahveille. Mun pitäis olla Kiimingissä noin klo 11, joten jäisin siinä kohtaa letkasta pois.

----------


## EKH

Tänään ajeltiin hienossa kesäkelissä Ylikiimingin lenkki. Haapalehdon Shellille kokoontui aamulla klo 08.00 yhteensä 24 polkijaa. Keli oli niin hyvä, että heti aamusta tarkeni ihan hyvin lyhyillä kamppeilla. 

Porukka pysyi hyvin kasassa, paitsi tietysti kahvikirissä. Kahden miehen kärkipartio irtosi niin vauhdikkaasti kahvikiriin, ettei voinut muuta kuin ihailla menoa. Pääjoukko ajeli kahville noin 30 km/h vauhtia.

Esson patiolla oli vielä kesä parhaimmillaan. Tästä päivästä ja ensi viikosta näyttää tulevan vielä helteinen. KAhvin jälkeen ajeltiin Puron tien kautta Kiiminkiin. Jäin itse pois letkasta Kiimingissä ja siirryin pesiskatsomon puolelle. Lenkki sujui ilmeisesti hyvin perille saakka?

Ensi lauantaina alkaa siis Syöte-ajo, joten reipasta pitkän matkan pyöräilyä on siis luvassa vielä tälle kesälle.

Onnea Antille ensi viikon Pariisi-Brestin ajoon! Pidähän Suomen lippu korkealla!

----------


## vivlevelo

> ...ensi viikon Pariisi-Brestin ajoon! Pidähän Suomen lippu korkealla!



PBP-2007 lähtölinjan webcam:
http://www.parisbrestparis.tv/paris_...igne_de_depart

----------


## LTP

Kiitos kaikille osallistujille jotka olitte mukana tekemässä hienoa maantiepyöräilyn peeärrää 18-19.08. Syöteajossa...ja vuoden päästä toivottavasti uudestaan.
Kuvia tulee 08-Lenkin sivulle tässä tämän viikon aikana ja on kuulemma luvassa vähän juttuakin.

----------


## EKH

Viikonloppuna ajeltiin Syöteajo Oulusta Syötteelle ja takaisin. Mukana oli tällä kertaa 21 pyöräilijää ja yhden hengen autoileva huoltojoukkue. Kahden päivän reissu oli rankka, mutta antoisa. 

Lauantain urakkana oli  noin 173 km:n vahvasti ylämäkivoittoinen taival Perämeren rannalta Suomen eteläisimmän tunturin huipulle. Ajamista rytmittivät noin 40 km:n välein pidetyt tauot, joilla sai tankata itseään. 

Lauantain kohokohta oli loppumatkan vapaavauhtinen tunturitaival, pituudeltaan 18 km.  Raskaaksi tuon lopun teki maasto, jossa eturengas oli paljolti ylempänä kuin takakumi. Viimeiset 2-3 km olivat silkkaa nousua. Tunturin huipulla oleva maali oli todellinen helpotus! Lauantain keskari taisi olla noin 31 km/h.

Lauantai-ilta kului saunomisen, syömisen ja Pyörä-Suvalan järjestämän iltatilaisuuden merkeissä. Hotellissa oli varsin eksoottinen tunnelma, sillä paikalle oli kokoontunut ufotutkijoita omaan seminaariviikonloppuunsa.  Mitä eroa on muuten pyöräilijöiden ja ufotutkijoiden illanvietolla? Ei mitään, sillä olimme baarijonossa samaan aikaan sopivasti vuorotellen. Tietysti meillä pyöräilijöillä oli jalat vähän enemmän jumissa. Yhteistä oli myös huolestunut taivaalle tähyileminen: Tuleeko huomiseksi sadetta? Näkyykö siellä VIERAAN vallan ilmavoimia?

Iltakymmenen jälkeen sänky veti kummasti puoleensa. Mielessä pyörä ajatus, että mitenkähän tästä palautuu aamuksi? 

Sunnuntai valkeni Syötteellä sumuisasti, sillä näkyvyyttä oli vain parikymmentä metriä. Herätessä en ollut aivan varma, onko tuo sumu omissa silmissä, vaan hotellihuoneen ikkunan ulkopuolella? Ei hätää, sillä tunturin huippu oli vain kietoutunut pilveen.  

Sunnuntain ajokeli oli hyvä, sillä ilma parani koko ajan. Puolimatkasta eteenpäin saatiin ajaa auringonpaisteessa.  Vastatuuli lisäsi rasitusta melkoisesti, mutta ison porukan peesi auttoi taas valtavasti. 

Kierikkikeskuksessa pysähdyttiin ruokatauolle. Jauhelihakeitto maistui mahtavalta Suomen suurimmassa hirsirakennuksessa. Matka jatkui keiton voimin vielä Yli-Iin ja Iin kautta Oulun Eedeniin, jossa oli maali. 
Sunnuntaina matkamittariin kertyi noin 197 km keskarin ollessa noin 29,5 km/h.

Kiitoksia kaikille mukana ajaneille! Hyvät jutut ja leveiden selkien antama peesipaikka auttoivat jaksamaan koko tuon pitkän matkan. Kiitoksia myös Pekalle, joka oli nähnyt suuren vaivan ajon järjestämisessä. Karille kiitokset hyvästä huollosta!

08-lenkin pitkät ajoreissut vuodelle 2007 on nyt ajettu. 
Ensi sunnuntaina ajetaan normaali 4 tunnin maantielenkki. Sitten syyskuun ensimmäisenä sunnuntaina siirrytään ajamaan paksumpirattaisilla pyörillä soratielenkkejä. 

08-lenkin syksyn saunailta pidetään sunnuntaina 14. päivä lokakuuta klo 16.00 alkaen liikuntakeskus Hukassa. Ohjelmassa on tutustumista liikuntakeskus Hukkaan, ohjattu spinningtunti sekä tietysti saunomista normaaliin tapaan. Kiitoksia Jarille ja Ritvalle saunaillan järkkäämisestä. Tästä tulee lisää tietoa sitten myöhemmin.

----------


## BadRobot

Oli kyllä mukava reissu,kiitos järjestelyistä ja varsinkin Pekalle munkeista!Huolto toimi kiitos Pyörä-Suvalan ja Karin mainiosti, ja merkillepantavaa on kuinka hienosti miehet ja Seija osaavat ajaa isona ryhmänä vaikka vähän väsyttääkin. Bueno!

----------


## LTP

Noin 30 hyvää kuvaa Syöteajosta 2007
Kuvia katsomaan tästä.
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...kuvaalbumi.htm

----------


## kronk

mikä lie tämän vuoden tilanne, kuinka pitkään noita sunnuntain 08 lenkkejä ajellaan. parin viikon kuumeilu ja flunssa on vienyt voimat niin hyvin, että ei seuraavaan pariin viikkoon liene vielä asiaa pidemmille lenkeille. syöteajo oli haaveena, mutta alkoi flunssa viikkoa ennen, eikä hommaan ollut mitäöän toivoakaan. tarkoitus oli lähteä syyskuussa helsingin tourille, mutta sekin taitaa jäädä, sillä tuntuu että kunto putosi niin radikaalisti, ettei tuonne jaksa kyllä lähteä, liikaa matkaa ja sitten vielä pitäis jaksaa perillä pyöräilläkkin.

----------


## EKH

Tänään ajeltiin tämänvuotisen maantiekauden viimeinen 08-lenkki 8 pyöräilijän voimin. Aamulla taivas oli musta, mutta koko lenkki saatiin ajaa kuitenkin kuivalla kelillä. Päivän reitti suuntautui Kaakkurin ja Kempeleen kautta Limingan Shellille, jossa tankit täytettiin pullakahveilla. 

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin lännen tien kautta Tyrnävälle tarkistamaan paikallista potunnostotilannetta. Kahvitauon jälkeen aurinko alkoi lämmittämään ilmaa ja polkijoiden mieltä. Korivaaran päältä käännyttiin vasemmalle ja Oulujoki ylittettiin Laukan sillan kohdalta. Päivärinteen suoralla oli taas se perinteinen vastatuuli...

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille loppuparlamenttiin. Matkamittarin kertyi noin 107 km, keskarin ollessa vähän yli 30 km/h. Porukan kovaluontoisin mies ajoi muuten eilen Myllyn pyöräilyn Turussa ja ehti vielä täksi aamuksi 08-lenkille. Aikamoinen urakka yhdelle viikonlopulle.

Ensi sunnuntaina jatketaan 08-lenkkejä paksurattaisilla pyörillä. Aloitamme siis syksyn soratiekauden. Pyöräksi kelpaa mikä tahansa pyörä, jolla voi ajaa normaaleja sorateitä. Emme aja vaikeita maastoreittejä, joten normaaleilla maastopyörillä, hybrideillä, cyclocrossareilla ja retkipyörillä voi aivan hyvin tulla lenkille. Ajetaan rauhallisella vauhdilla (noin 20-25 km/h), joten jokainen uskaltaa varmasti vauhdin puolesta tulla mukaan. Ajoaika on noin 4 tuntia, eli noin keskipäivään mennessä lenkki olisi ohi. Pidetään kahvitauko jossain kuppilassa. 
Muutamalla lenkillä syksyn aikana voitaisiin tauko pitää esim. jollakin laavulla, jonne jokainen sitten kuskaa tietysti omat taukoeväänsä mukanaan.

----------


## EKH

Moro.

Aloitellaan soratiekautta tämän syksyn 08-lenkeillä huomenna aamulla. Ajattelin, että ajeltais Valkeisjärven, Murtoselän ja Lylyjärven kautta Pilpasuon kulmille. Hiekkatietä pitkin Vaalantielle, josta sillan yli Madekoskelle. Kahvit voitaisiin ryypätä vaikka Maikkulan Nesteellä. Laskeskelin, että ennen kahvia renkaat olisivat pyörineet noin 40 km.

Kahvin jälkeen voitasiin ajella vaikka pikku kierros Juurussuon ja Kaakkurin kieppeillä.

Reitti on aivan ajettavissa normaalilla cyclocrossarilla, retkipyörällä tai tavallisella takavetoisella citymaasturilla. 

Niin ja lähtö on Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 08.00.

----------


## EKH

Tänään ajeltiin 11 pyöräilijän voimin syksyn ensimmäinen 08-soratielenkki. Aamulla lähdettiin liikkeelle auringonpaisteessa ja -1 C asteen pakkasessa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Valkeisjärven kautta Murtoselkään, josta Sanginjoen tielle. Lylyjärven tien kautta mentiin kohti Pilpasuon metsätietä, joka olikin nyt aika pehmeässä kunnossa. Oulujoki ylitetiin Madekosken sillan kohdalta ja samalla suunnattiin Maikkulan Nesteelle kahville.

Kahvin jälkeen äänestettiin loppulenkin suunnasta. Nyt renkaat suunnattiin kohti Niittyaroa ja kuntorataa, jota ajettiin pitkä huikonen aina Haapalehtoon saakka.

Matkamittariin kertyi noin 84 km. Oli oikein mukava pitkästä aikaa ajella pikkuteillä. Ohjaustankoon pitää muuten muistaa viritellä pirrinkello tai joku soittotorvi, jotta sauvakävelymummot eivät saa sydäriä ohiajavien pyöräilijöiden vuoksi...

Jatketaan soratielenkkejä ensi sunnuntaina. Silloin voitaisiin ajella ensin vaikka Sanginjoen Isokankaalla ja käydä kahvilla esim. Hiukkavaaran kirpputorilla. Loppulenkillä voisi käväistä vaikka joen eteläpuolella.

----------


## mteppo

> Tänään ajeltiin 11 pyöräilijän voimin syksyn ensimmäinen 08-soratielenkki. Aamulla lähdettiin liikkeelle auringonpaisteessa ja -1 C asteen pakkasessa. 
> ...
> Jatketaan soratielenkkejä ensi sunnuntaina. Silloin voitaisiin ajella ensin vaikka Sanginjoen Isokankaalla ja käydä kahvilla esim. Hiukkavaaran kirpputorilla. Loppulenkillä voisi käväistä vaikka joen eteläpuolella.



Oli ihan mukavaa vaihtelua toi. Pitää varmaan seuraavalla kerralla varustautua leveemmillä renkailla. 28mm upposi paikkapaikoin kohtuullisen rajusti. Mutta siitä huolimatta oikein hyvä lenkki.

----------


## EKH

Tänään ajeltiin 15 pyöräilijän voimin syksyinen tutustuminen Sanginjoen maastoihin. Aamulla lähdettiin lShelliltä liikkeelle kauniissa auringonpaisteessa lämpömittarin näyttäessä pyöreätä nollaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Valkeisjärven kautta Kalimenvaaraan, josta suoraan Ylikiimingin tielle. Muutaman kilometrin asfalttisiirtymän jälkeen palattiin soralle, kun käännyttiin kohti Kalimenlampea.  Lammen rannalla pidettiinkin pieni tauko samalla ihaillen alkavaa syksyn ruskaa.
Matka jatkui Isokankaan komeissa kangasmaisemissa. Tämä seutu taitaa olla parhaita Oulun ulkoiluseutuja luonnonsuojelualueineen. Tänään koluttiin lähes kaikki tuon kankaan tiet, vain Makkaraharjun tie jäi odottamaan jotain muuta sunnuntaita. 
Murtoselän kautta jatkettiin Hiukkavaaran kirpputorin kahvilaan  maistelemaan tuoreita munkkeja. Kun kahvin + tuoreen munkin saa hintaan 1,80€, ei viitsi enää valittaa kahvipyöräilyn kalleutta...

Tauon jälkeen siirryttiin joen eteläpuolelle Sanginsuun sillasta. Sanginsaaren tiellä oli melkoinen kuhina, kun Turkansaaressa oli syysmarkkinat. Juuruksen tien kautta ajeltiin Heikkilänkankaalle ja takaisin Haapalehtoon. 

Matkamittari raksutti noin 83 km. Oli oikein mukava lenkki komeassa syyskelissä. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana ajaneille!

Ensi sunnuntaina voitasiin ajella aluksi taas noin 40-50 km:n kierros Sanginjoen suunnalla ja katsella niitä loppuja katsomatta jääneitä metsäteitä. Kahvit voitasiin ryypätä taas Hiukkavaaran kirppiksellä. Tauon jälkeen voitaisiin käväistä taas vähän pienempi noin tunnin mittainen kierros jollain muulla suunnalla. Kun kahvipaikka on näin lähellä, on lenkillä mahdollista ja kätevää ajaa halutessaan vain puolikas 08-lenkki.

----------


## BadRobot

Samoissa maisemissa rymyttiin päivällä,rämmittiin suossa,pitkospuilla ja kivipoluilla.Mahtava juttu että noin isolla porukalla olitte liikkeellä.Itellä ei taho silmä aueta noin aikaisin.

----------


## LTP

Kuvia yhteislenkiltä 9.9. 
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...teystiedot.htm

----------


## EKH

Tämän päivän 08-lenkki ajeltiin hyvissä olosuhteissa soratielenkkinä. Aamulla tihuutteli hiljakseen vettä, kun 9 pyöräilijää kokoontui lenkille Haapalehdon Shellin pihalle. Lämpömittari näytti melkein +10 C astetta jo aamulla.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin asfalttia pitkin Sanginsuuhun. Soralle päästiin Pilpaselän tiellä. Tiellä oli sopivasti rapakoita ja röykkyä sateiden jäljiltä. Ajaminen tällaisella tiellä on sellaista maantieajon ja maastoajon välimuotoa, jossa pitää koko ajan hakea sopivaa ajolinjaa. Kovin lähellä edellä ajavaa ei voi ajaa, jos edessä lymyilevät kivet ja montut aikoo ehtiä kiertää. Vaikka joka miestä koristi sellainen ruskea pintaväri, olivat kuraiset suupielet kuitenkin reilusti ylöspäin.  

Pari kilsaa Sanginjoen tietä eteenpäin ja matka jatkui Isokankaalla. Nyt käväistiin myös Makkaraharjun tiellä, josta pääsi kiertämään Isokankaan ympäri. Pari mukavan näköistä tietä jäi vieläkin ajamatta. Isokangas on muuten Oulun korkein kohta, eli noin 90 metriä meren yläpuolella. 

Asfaltille palattiin Ylikiimingin tiellä, jota ajeltiin Kalimenvaaralle saakka. Kustinkujan ja Sukasen linjan kautta palailtiin takaisin ihmisten pariin Hiukkavaaraan kahville. Toivottavasti kahvilan penkit eivät kovin paljon sotkeentuneet kuraisista takapuolista. Pyöräilijät eivät ole aina kovin sisäsiistiä porukkaa ainakaan sadesäällä...

Kahvittelun jalkeen matkaa jatkettiin Sarvikankaan ja Aalikkokankaan hiekkateiden kautta. Sanginjoen tieltä poikettiin Vähäsuon tielle, josta pääsikin sopivasti Kiekon majalle. 

Tämän päivän reitillä oli vaihtelevaa tietä ja jonkin verran polkujakin, joilla maastopyörämiehet valtasivat letkan kärkipaikat. Pojat odottelivat kuitenkin aina jossain sopivassa paikassa. 

Lopuksi käväistiin joen eteläpuolella Madekoskella, josta etelän miehet jatkoivat kotiinsa. Rossanon matkamittariin kertyi tänään 85 km. Aikaa tuohon kului 3.55 tuntia. Tosi kiva lenkki! Kiitoksia kavereille.

Ajattelin, että ensi sunnuntaina voitaisiin ajella etupäässä joen eteläpuolella. Jos vaikka ajeltaisiin Madekosken sillan ja Länsisuon mukavan soratien kautta Pikkaralan rautatieasemalle, josta sitten kahville esim. Kampeleen Zeppelinin Shellin suuntaan. Onko eteläsuomen miehillä hyviä sorateiden reittiehdotuksia välillä: Pikkarala-Murto-Kempele. Pääsikö Pikkarala-Murto väliltä jotenkin poikkeamaan pikkutietä Kempeleen suuntaan?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Ajattelin, että ensi sunnuntaina voitaisiin ajella etupäässä joen eteläpuolella. Jos vaikka ajeltaisiin Madekosken sillan ja Länsisuon mukavan soratien kautta Pikkaralan rautatieasemalle, josta sitten kahville esim. Kampeleen Zeppelinin Shellin suuntaan. Onko eteläsuomen miehillä hyviä sorateiden reittiehdotuksia välillä: Pikkarala-Murto-Kempele. Pääsikö Pikkarala-Murto väliltä jotenkin poikkeamaan pikkutietä Kempeleen suuntaan?



Pääsee. Mourunkijärven tie on yksi vaihtoehto, mutta siellä tulee hiekan takia pari juoksupätkää, ja sitten on muutama vähän monttuisempi ja kuraisempi versiokin. Voisin käydä vielä viikolla tutkailemassa paikkoja tuolla suunnalla, mikä on tilanne.

----------


## EKH

Lähinnä mulla oli kait mielessä se kuraisempi ja monttuisempi tie, joka lähtee Pikkarala-Murto tiestä kohti Kempelettä jostain kohdin sen ison voimalinjan kohdalta. Laita vaan viestiä tänne palstalle, jos käväiset kattelemassa paikkoja. 
Nyt satelee taas vettä siihen tahtiin, että uimamaisterin tutkinto on aiheellista suorittaa alta pois ennen mettätielle menoa...

----------


## BadRobot

Oli kyllä mukava ja vaihteleva lenkki,paita kastui hiestä ja suovedestä selällään maaten....Ensi viikonloppuna Lahteen Finlandiaa kiertämään,paita kastuu takuulla.Tuli tänään käytyä maastomiesten kanssa rymyämässä eteläpuolen polkuja.Ei uskoisi,kuinka hankalia polkuja löytyy ihan lähistöltä,eikä usko sitäkään,kuinka kovaa kaverit voi aja kivikossa,ei mitään jakoa mukaan,onneksi jaksoivat odotella polun päässä.Eipä voi kuin ihastella moista menoa. :No huh!:  Niin,ja latupohjilla ajaminen ei ole maastopyöräilyä...

----------


## tumpelo

Miten tuo sunnuntaiksi suunnitteilla oleva reitti on ajettavissa kapearenkaisella? Pitääkö suosiolla lähteä maasturilla?

----------


## EKH

> Miten tuo sunnuntaiksi suunnitteilla oleva reitti on ajettavissa kapearenkaisella? Pitääkö suosiolla lähteä maasturilla?



Kyllä kapealla cc-kumillakin pärjää. Itse ajelen 37 milliä leveällä Schwalbe Marathonilla. Kyllä tuollaisella rengasleveydelläkin on tarkoitus huomenna pysyä pinnalla... 

Pilpasuon tie pari viikkoa sitten oli muuten tälle syksylle tähän mennessä se pahin reitti, jossa rengas kynti aika rankasti...

----------


## Mika K

Perskutarallaa. Ajattelin huomenna tulla 08-lenkille matkaan, mutta huomasin ettei ole passeleita kumeksia olemassa tuommoisella lenkille olleskaan. Vain slickit ja kapoisat nappulat, jotka ei pyylevää poikaa pehmoisemmassa kanna. Antaisi siis vielä crossarissa olla nuo slicksit jonkin aikaa ja lähtisi huomenna vain maastolenkille..

----------


## EKH

Tänään ajeltiin 4 tunnin soratielenkki 17 pyöräilijän voimin. Sää suosi lenkkiä, sillä koko reissun ajan saatiin ihailla syksyisiä ruskan värejä kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin asfalttia pitkin Sanginsuuhun, josta siirryttiinkin soralle. Sanginsaarentien kautta ajeltiin Länsisuon tielle, josta edelleen Hangaskankaan kuntoradalle.  Metsäteillä oli ihan kiitettävän kokoisia rapakoita, joissa vesi roiskui kaaressa kun porukka paineli vauhdilla yli.

Juuruksen tien kautta ajeltiin Mourungin tielle, joka veikin suoraan järven rannalle. Tämän aamun uimarantaelämä koostui tänään vain parista ihmisestä ja koirasta, jotka ulkoilivat "Ei koirille"-kyltin alla.

Mourungissa on paljon mukavia polkuja, joita ajeltiin pitkän matkaa. Vähitellen matka jatkui hiekkatiellä kohti Köykkyrin hiihtokeskusta. Kahvit juotiin Zeppelinin Shellillä.

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin vähän pienemällä porukalla. Köykkyristä meni kapea metsätie tai polku kahden suon välistä kohti Tahkoselän tietä. Siltä siirryttiin Liimatan tien kautta kärrypoluille, joita päästiin aina Sääskensuon tielle asti. Loppumatka ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Haapalehdon Shellille. 

Matkamittariin kertyi noin 78 km. Tänään oli oikein mukava ja vaihteleva lenkki teillä ja poluilla.

Ensi viikolla voitaisiin ajella esim. joen pohjoispuolella metsätielenkki. Suuntana voisi olla esim. Pilpajärventie, Karttiontie, Sanginjoentie. Tuo reitti on kovapohjaista soratietä. Tuolla kierroksella on mittaa noin 60 km. Kahvit voitaisiin juoda tuon kierroksen lopuksi vaikkapa Hiukkavaarassa.

----------


## LTP

Kovasti siellä oli tänään pehmeää, mutta ihan mukavaa. Siitä kyydistä kun sain muutaman kuvan napattua niin voin pitää itseä ihan hyvänä kuvaajana...:-) ja vielä että jotkut kyllä painaa cc-pyörillä uskomattoman siististi ja vielä lujaa!
Kuvat lenkiltä:
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...teystiedot.htm

----------


## EKH

> Kovasti siellä oli tänään pehmeää, mutta ihan mukavaa. Siitä kyydistä kun sain muutaman kuvan napattua niin voin pitää itseä ihan hyvänä kuvaajana...:-) ja vielä että jotkut kyllä painaa cc-pyörillä uskomattoman siististi ja vielä lujaa!
> Kuvat lenkiltä:
> http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...teystiedot.htm



Komeita kuvia! Syksyn väriloisto on nyt tosiaan parhaimmillaan. Aika hyvin, kun sait otettua kuvan takaa tulevasta letkasta tuolla kapealla maastopolulla. Ei ole nimittäin aivan helppoa ajella kapealla polulla yhdellä kädellä tangosta kiinni pitäen samalla kun katselee kameran läpi polkua taaksepäin...

----------


## BadRobot

Olipa hienoja kuvia!Finlandia meni poskelleen selän välilevyn kipeytyessä tunnin ajon jälkeen,pääsin kierroksen loppuun,eli lyhemmän Finlandian.Aika n 2.05. On se vaan rankkaa puuhaa,sykkeet on lähes tapissa ison osaa matkaa.Tuossa hommassa pitää olla paljon kokemusta,raju kunto,mielellään nuori ja pelkäämätön.Lisäksi punnitus neuvolan vaaalla,eli 65-70 kg kuski.
Siis kiitos riittää,ikämiehen parempi pysyä maantiellä.
Kiitos Pyörä-Suvalalle avusta,KONA toimi kyllä hienosti.

----------


## LTP

Tässä voitas nyt jo ottaa esille ihan oikeaa kunnon asiaa...perinteinen 08-lenkin päättjäispäivän ohjelma (14.10.)? Mitä, missä ja milloin. Varmaan osa porukasta ei välttämättä käy syyslenkeillä ennen kyseistä sunnuntaita, mutta mm. vierailee täällä. 
Joten OLE HYVÄ BadRobot:-)

----------


## BadRobot

Nonni,eilen sitten ilmeni ettei Hukassa saunakabinettia olekaan,tarjolla spinning ja yleinen hirsisauna.Jossain joku ei ymmärtänyt käsitettä saunailta.
Eli saunaillanviettopaikka ja aika mennee uusiksi?Onko 14 pvä spinningiin tulijoita,voidaan kartoittaa tilannetta täällä ja sunnuntain lenkillä.

----------


## LTP

...mulle ainakin käy se Hukan hirsisauna ja sen jälkeenhän sitä voi mennä porukalla vaikka johonkin kaupungille syömään. Ei siellä nyt varmaan mitään hirveetä ryysistä sunnuntaina oo siis saunassa. Varmaan aika moni jo on varannut sen päivän, joten en lähtis muuttelemaan päivää...
Ja laittkkaa nyt ihmeessä tästä aiheesta kommentteja.

----------


## BadRobot

Sauna on ihan uusi ja hieno,mulle kelpaa kans,idea syömään menosta sen jälkeen tosi hyvä.Ehkä aamulenkkiä voisi lyhentää,spinning ei ole ihan kevyt...

----------


## EIN

> Sauna on ihan uusi ja hieno,mulle kelpaa kans,idea syömään menosta sen jälkeen tosi hyvä.Ehkä aamulenkkiä voisi lyhentää,spinning ei ole ihan kevyt...



Yhdyn edellisiin kommentteihin ja heitän ilmaan villin (ja ehkä uhkarohkean  :No huh!:  ) ehdotuksen. Mitä jos aamulenkin jättää kokonaan polkematta ja Hukassa spinnataan + pidetään esim. ohjattu kuntopiiri tms. joko ennen tai jälkeen spinningin? Olis täysin toisenlainen 08-lenkki.

----------


## LTP

Mullekin sopisi mainiosti lyhyempi lenkki aamulla jos porukat lähtee kasilta niin kapteeni vois suunnitella lenkin niin että voi jäädä puolessa välissä pois, mutta kyllä aamulenkki pitää ajaa.

----------


## EKH

Kannatan myös pysymistä alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa. Mulla itellä on vähän hankala tuo sunnuntai 14.10. kun samaan aikaan pitäisi olla myös eräässä toisessa kauden päättäjäistilaisuudessa. Ehdotanpa kuitenkin seuraavaa:

- ajetaan sunnuntaina 14.10. selvästi lyhyempi 08-lenkki. Lenkki alkaisi normaaliin aikaan ja voisi loppua jo noin klo 10.30.

- illan spinning ja sauna voisivat olla Hukassa jo aikaisemmin ilmoitetun aikataulun mukaan, sillä tuo aika ja paikka on ilmoitettu jo monelle. Uuden ajan ja paikan löytäminen voi olla vaikeaa.

- saunomisen jälkeen ohjelmassa voisi olla yhteinen syönti esim. Rossossa tms paikassa.

-itse ehdin käväistä Hukassa alkajaisiksi, mutta poistun kuvioista pariksi tunniksi, jolloin käväisen niissä toisissa päättäjäisissä. Tulen sitten mukaan sinne ruokailuun heti kun vapaudun toisesta paikasta.

----------


## BadRobot

Juurikin niin.Varmistan tulomme Hukkaan maanantaina,ehditään sunnuntain lenkillä vielä jutella aiheesta. Saa JAKEtheSNAKE neitsytlenkin :Vink:  Jaa,minnepäin sitä..

----------


## EKH

Viime sunnuntaina ajattelin, että ajeltais lenkki Pilpajärven, Karttion ja Sanginjoen suunnalla. Reitti on alkumatkaa lukuun ottamatta lähes kokonaan metsäautotietä. Alussa voitaisiin kurvata pieni polkuosuus Kiekonmajan suunnalla. Kahvipaikkaa ei tuolta väliltä oikein löydy, mutta noin 60 km:n ajon jälkeen oltaisiin takaisin Hiukkavaarassa. Koskaan aikaisemmin ei 08-lenkin historiassa ole ajettu tätä reittiä.

TOISENA VAIHTOEHTONA voisi olla alkumatkaltaan sama, mutta Karttion tie ajaettais toiseen suuntaan, jolloin tultaisiin asfaltille lähellä Päivärinnettä. Tässä kohdin joutuisi ajamaan noin 10 km asfalttia. Laukan sillasta yli eteläpuolelle ja siitä kohti Pikkaralaa. Joen eteläpuolella ei tarvitsisi käväistä ollenkaan asfaltilla. Tuolloin kahvit voisi juoda vaikkapa Pikkaralan Shelillä. 

Kommentteja?

----------


## LTP

Taas tuli oltua mukana metsälenkillä kameran kanssa...
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...teystiedot.htm

----------


## EKH

Tämän päivän 08-lenkillä ajeltiin pohjoisten metsäteiden kierros. Mukana oli 15 pyöräilijää. Alkumatkalla ajeltiin asfaltilla, mutta Kiekonmajan kohdalla tehtiin muutaman kilometrin lenkki hiekalla ja soralla.

Pohjoispuolen tietä ajeltiin muutama kilometri eteenpäin, jolloin päästiin Pilpajärven pitkälle soratielle. Mäkistä ja kumpuilevaa tietä riitti noin 20 km kunnes päästiin hetkeksi asfaltille Laukan sillan ja Ylikiimingin välille tielle. 
Paluumatkalla ajeltiin mukavan mutkaista ja mäkistä Sanginjoen tietä. Tämä tie on todella loistava myös maantiepyöräilyyn, jos joskus saavat vedettyä asfaltin myös Loppulasta eteenpäin.

Murtoselän kautta palailtiin Valkeisjärvelle ja siitä Sukasen linjaa pitkin Hiukkavaaraan kahville. Metsätiekierros oli sen verran pitkä, että kahvin jälkeen jokainen suuntasi kohti kotimökkiä. 

Matkamittariin kertyi noin 77 km.

Ensi sunnuntaina on ohjelmassa 08-lenkin ja Paksukumi-Teamin yhteinen soratieajo. Lähtö on poikkeuksellisesti vasta klo 10.00 Kuivasjärven liikenneympyrästä. Eli saadaan nukkua pari tuntia tavallista sunnuntaita pitempään. Soratieajon reitti suuntautuu Virpiniemen hiekkateille ja poluille. Kahvit juodaan sisätiloissa luultavimmin Virpiniemessä.

----------


## Jimmu

> Soratieajon reitti suuntautuu Virpiniemen hiekkateille ja poluille. Kahvit juodaan sisätiloissa luultavimmin Virpiniemessä.



Eipäs välttämättä juodakkaan. Eilisellä reitin speksaus lenkillä selvisi, että Virpihovi avaa ovensa vasta 14.10. vaihtoehtona olisi tietty golfclubin kahvila siinä vieressä, mutta kuinkahan hikinen pyöräilyporukka uskaltautuu fiiniin golffaajien valtakuntaan astua... ? Reitistä sen verran, että mukavaa kangaspolkua löyty aika paljon. Muutenkin reitti on hieman ennakoitua maastoisempi. Suosittelen maasturia kulkuvälineeksi, jos semmoinen löytyy. CC-pyörälläkin varmasti pääsee.

----------


## LTP

Kellossa on pieni Shell huoltoasema, eikä siellä ole katto korkealla...
Miten ois?
Sinne ollaan varmaan tervetulleita, mutta hyvä sopia etukäteen sillä istumapaikat voivat loppua jos 08- lenkin normaali oasillistuja määrä on mukana+ PK-teamin pyöräilijät.

----------


## EKH

Harmi, että se Virpiniemen hikiliikkujien kahvila on vielä kiinni. 

Kyllä se Kellon Shelli varmaankin sen gölfklubin päihittää. Ajatelkaas golffareitten ilmeitä, kun parikymmentä tiukkahousuista kurapersettä astelee golfklubin ovesta sisään. Rikotaan aika rankasti pukeutumisen etikettiä...

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

http://www.virpiniemigolf.fi/?a=klubitalo&s=&i=31

Kyllä minä ainakin tuolla istuin jo perjantaina kaffilla. Ja vieläpä ikityylikkäässä tuulitakissa ja Tarpin ajohousuissa. Ja viereisessä pöydässä veteli kahviaan isolla äksee-Volvolla paikalle tullut kauluspaitamies aivan irvistelemättä.

Ettei vaan toisesta suunnasta painaisi ennakkoluulot liikaa...?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tumpelo

Vielä tuosta reitistä, cyclolla siis pääsee työntämättä jos on renkaissa leveyttä x milliä? Vähän muistelen Virpparissa olevan tarjolla hyvinkin pehmoisia hiekkateitä, uria ja polkuja, eikä tartte erityisemmin hakea.

----------


## EKH

Golfkahvila olisi kyllä selvästi paremmalla paikalla, ihan siinä hiekkateiden ja polkujen vieressä. Jos siellä on jo paikalliset maastokuskit juoneet testikahvit, niin kyllä kait sinne voidaan sitten mennä. Ainahan sitä voi laittaa muovipussin takapuolen alle, niin ei mee plyyssituolit väärän värisiksi...

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Vielä tuosta reitistä, cyclolla siis pääsee työntämättä jos on renkaissa leveyttä x milliä? Vähän muistelen Virpparissa olevan tarjolla hyvinkin pehmoisia hiekkateitä, uria ja polkuja, eikä tartte erityisemmin hakea.



Ite olen tullut Virpparissa toimeen 32mm cx-renkailla.

Tietämättä ratamestarin valintoja, kyllä ne hiekkapoterot pääsee yleensä kiertämään joko vierestä tai vähän kauempaa, alueen polkuverkosto on kuitenkin aika laaja.

----------


## Jimmu

Hiekkaahan Virpparin suunnalta varmasti löytyy, mutta aika hyvin ne pahimmat lentohiekkapätkät tosiaan saa kierrettyä. Toki lyhyitä pätkiä hiekkaa on luvassa, sen voin taata, mutta eikös maailmallakin CX-kisoissa filoja kanneta lentohiekassa? Aika mukavasti löytyi uutta polkua, missä pinta ei ole VIELÄ kulunut puhki...

Taukopaikasta sen verran, että reitti kiertää Kellon ST1:n aika kaukaa. Sen sijaan Haukiputaan SEO:n vierestä ajetaan, joten pidetään tauko joko siellä tai sitten Golfclubilla.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> ...mutta eikös maailmallakin CX-kisoissa filoja kanneta lentohiekassa?



Numerolappu saa ihmisen tekemään muitakin ihmeellisiä asioita, joita ei välttämättä sunnuntailenkillään suvaitsisi...  :Vink:

----------


## konaworld

Kyllä klubille voi tulla kuka vaan kahville. Itse täällä töissä olevana ja maastopyöräilyä Virpiniemen alueella aktiivisesti harrastavana olen totuttanut pelaajat myös pyöräilijöihin. Sekaan vaan, kaikki mahtuu sisälle. Polkuja ja tienpätkiä täältä löytyy runsaasti. Lähes kaikki on joko hiihtolatupohjia (kuorikkeella pinnoitettu, hyvin ajettavia) tai kovapohjaisia polkuja. Hiekkapolkuja löytyy, mutta ne voi helposti kiertää. Omassa pyörässä parin tuuman Michelinit ja hyvin pärjää.

----------


## BadRobot

kun parikymmentä tiukkahousuista kurapersettä astelee golfklubin ovesta sisään....

Ei hyvää päivää,nyt tippui kahvikuppi.....hheeeheeheheheheheh..... :Kieli pitkällä:   :Kieli pitkällä: ,

..pyyhitääs silmät,joo cyklolla kyllä tulen. :Cool:

----------


## LTP

Jos se Virpparin klubi on auki ja tarjoilu pelaa niin mennään sinne?
...joo ja jos on sovittavissa niin käsketään leipurin leipoa isot munkit...ja saahan sen tason kahvilassa varmaan presidenttiä?

----------


## BadRobot

Asiaa:

Saunailta siis 14.10 Liikuntakeskus Hukassa,Isokatu 99.Paikalle kello 16,00.
Varustus:Ajohousut,kengät maastoklossilla,jos ei ole voi ajaa lenkkareilla.
Paitana punainen Suvalan paita,mikä saatiin Syötteellä,jos ei ole,vastaava musta käy,tai 08-ajopaita jos edellisiä ei ole.Vesipullo ja pieni pyyhe hikeä varten(varmasti tarviit)plus normi saunakamppeet.
Saunotaan Hukassa,minkä jälkeen siirrytään Rossoon syömään,n 19.30.
Tanskasen Ritva ottaa meidät vastaan ja esittelee talon,aikoi tulla tunnillekin mukaan.Saunasta en tiedä.
Jos kysyttävää,kysy. -jari-

----------


## LTP

Olipa raskasta tai sitten en oo kunossa tai en oo koskaan ollutkaan...
siitä huolimatta mukavaa oli ja onneksi järki voitti ajaa pikitietä kotiin.
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...teystiedot.htm

----------


## EKH

Olipa mukavan vaihteleva lenkki tänään, kun 24 pyöräilijää kokoontui soratieajoon. Mukana oli sekä maasto- että myös maantiepyörien päältä tuttua porukkaa. Reitti oli hieno ja vaihteleva ja ainakin meikäläiselle aivan uusi. Erityisesti mieleen jäivät ne hienot polut siellä jossain Isoniemen, Runtelinharjun ja Virpiniemen lähistöllä. Täytyy sanoa, että aivan kartalla en ollut... Joskus myöhemminkin tuolla suunnalla voisi kurvailla.

Kahvit juotiin siellä Virpiniemen golfravintolassa. Paikkahan oli uusi ja komea. En nähnyt kenenkään nyrpistävän nenäänsä, kun me kuraiset metsien miehet astelimme sisään.

Kahvin jälkeen osa porukasta ajeli asfalttia pitkin kotiin päin. Itse jäin ajamaan myös loppumatkan polku- ja hiekkateitä pitkin. Taaskaan en ollut aivan kartalla, mutta sen verran huomasin, että lähes koko ajan oltiin aivan meren rannassa. Tulipahan nähtyä myös se vanhan sahan alue. Asfaltille tultiin lopullisesti jossain Toppilan kulmilla, jossa myös pidettiin loppuparlamentti.

Matkamitari näytti kotomökin kulmilla noin 85 km. Aikaa tuohon kului noin 4.30 tuntia. Kyllä siellä melkoinen nälkä tuli. Taisi eteläsuomen miehille kertyä matkaa yli satanen? Ratamestari osaa varmaankin kertoa reitistä tarkemmin.
Pekka oli ottanut jälleen hienoja kuvia!

Tässä on muuten yksi hyvä nettikarttalinkki. Ei tarvi kirjautua käyttäjäksi, vaan se on ainakin vielä vapaasti käytettävissä.
http://www.retkikartta.fi/

Ensi sunnuntaina on sitten se spinning/sauna klo 16 alkaen liikuntakeskus Hukassa. Sen jälkeen yhteinen ruokailu klo 19.30 Rossossa. Tervetuloa kaikki pyöräilijät mukaan! 
Ajetaan ensi sunnuntaina vähän lyhennetty 08-lenkki. Lähtö on klo 8.00.  Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Lopetetaan lenkki heti kahvin jälkeen noin klo 10.30. Kahvit voitaisiin juoda vaikka Hiukkavaaran kirpparilla.

----------


## BadRobot

Oujee,oli kyllä mukava reissu,rasittavuutta ja mielenkiintoisia osuuksia ja polkuja riitti. Ehdottomasti hieno asia koota kerran kesässä alueen pyöräilijät yhteislenkille. reitti oli varmaan tarkoin suunniteltu,päätellen Virpparin tarkoista polkuvalinnoista :Sarkastinen:  Juide vois tarkistaa rungon,se mutkitteli välillä kovin :Sekaisin:  Jaa,yhdellä kaverilla oli taas löysä keula..heh..
Pekka,hyviä kuvia!Kiitos seurasta! Viikon päästä taas tapahtuu!

----------


## tumpelo

Reitti kehiin jossain muodossa!

----------


## Jimmu

Kiitoksia kaikille osallistujille PK Teamin puolesta. 

Soratieajo yllätti positiivisesti niin osallistujien paljoudellaan kuin ajomenttaliteetillaan. Mukana oli väkeä puhtaista maantiemiehistä maastokisakuskeihin. Pitkä letka pysyi silti yllättävän hyvin läjässä, eikä kukaan valitellut reitistä tai vauhdista. Ajatus oli vähän shokeerata maantieorientoituneita kuskeja vaihtelevilla maastopätkillä ja samalla tarjota Haukiputaan suunnan parhaita kangaspolkuja. Toivottavasti jollakin heräsi kipinä maastopyöräilyä kohtaan.  

Reitti oli tosiaan ennakolta aika tarkkaan suunniteltu ja mukaili aiempien vuosien Ajokoira MTB reittiä. Letkan kärjessä ei vain havainnut missä kohtaa Virpan jälkeen porukka erkani pääjoukosta. Kun väki vähenee, niin tauot lyhenee ja sykkeet nousee. Lopussa ajettiin jo aika reipasta vauhtia merenrantapolkuja kohti Toppilaa. Toivottavasti vastaanlaisia ajoja saadaan järjestettyä myös jatkossa. 

Minulta löytyy sähköisessä muodossa viime vuoden retkiajon kartta. En voi sitä laittaa yleiseen jakoon, joten kiinnostuneet voivat tiedustella sitä sähköpostistse (osoite löytyy PK Teamin sivuilta)...

----------


## jaska

Ensi kerralla yritän saapua paikalle oikein varustautuneena. Phittu että oli hienoa hinkata yksin perse jäässä maantietä, kun tarjolla olisi ollut leppoisaa maastoajelua oikein kunnon laumassa. Hienolta näytti setti kuvien perusteella.

----------


## EKH

Moro,

ajellaan huomenna vähän lyhennetty 08-lenkki, koska illalla on liikuntakeskus Hukassa spinning+sauna.
Aamun reitti voisi olla esim. 40 km:n kierros Sankivaaran, Pehkolanlammen, Loppulan ja Sanginjoen suunnalla. Reitillä on enimmäkseen hiekkatietä. Muutama kilometri olisi myös helppoja polkujakin.
Kahvitauko voisi olla esim. Hiukkavaaran kirpputorilla? Lenkki olisi ohi noin klo 10.30 mennessä.

Illalla olisi sitten klo 16 alkaen toimintaa liikuntakeskus Hukassa. Ja siiten noin klo 19.30 syömään Rossoon.

----------


## LTP

Ken tämän nyt lukeekin niin mietippä illaksi yksi asia valmiiksi. Nimittäin tuossa loppukaudesta tuli muutamilta toiveita ajoasujen hankinnoista.
Kyselin parilta toimittajalta kunnon ajovaatesettiä ja nyt sellainen sitten ois tarjolla. Eli Löffler tesivoittaja pyöräilytakki ja lyhyet kesäajohousut ja pyöräilypaita. Vaatteet ovat varmasti kunnon kamaa ja hinta setille julkaistaan illalla Rossossa. Muutama kunnon sponsori on mukana joten hinnasta tulet yllättymään!
Ennakkoon mun ois saatava vähintään 20-25 enakkotilausta muuten homman edullisella hinnalla voi unohtaa.
Vaatteet nähtävänä illalla Rossossa.

----------


## EIN

Eilinen 08-spinning oli mielestäni tosi kiva kokemus ja jos tulkitsin muitten kommentteja oikein oli suurin osaa kanssani samaa mieltä. Ja on pakko myöntää, että puitteet Hukassa ovat mahtavat  :No huh!:  ja ainakin eilinen ohjaaja oli sopivan hellä sadisti joka rennolla otteella piskasi porukkaa eteenpäin  :Vink:  Muistelen noin 10v takaisia spinningkokemuksiani jolloin pyörät olivat kauheat, salit pienet ja ilman ilmastointia (eli O2 loppui heti) ja tunnit samaa täysillä menoa. Pitää oikein vakavasti pohtia tuota jäsenyytä. Ainoa mikä spinnigistä puuttuu on tuulen tuoma tunne kasvoilla sekä linnunlaulu. Mutta sehän on 08-lenkki se!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## EIN

> ... Eli Löffler tesivoittaja pyöräilytakki ja lyhyet kesäajohousut ja pyöräilypaita. Vaatteet ovat varmasti kunnon kamaa ja hinta setille julkaistaan illalla Rossossa. Muutama kunnon sponsori on mukana joten hinnasta tulet yllättymään!
> Ennakkoon mun ois saatava vähintään 20-25 enakkotilausta muuten homman edullisella hinnalla voi unohtaa.
> Vaatteet nähtävänä illalla Rossossa.



Olisiko mahdollista laittaa Löfflerin tuotenumerot tänne jotta me joilla ei valitettavasti ollut mahdollista olla Rossossa eilen voimme virtuaalisesti tutustua settiin? Koskeeko tarjous pelkästään kokonaista settiä? Mulla on hyvä ajotakki (Löfflerin Windstopper kuoritakki) mutta ajopaita ja hyvät -housut kiinnostais.

----------


## LTP

Vain koko setti tilataan aina yks per pyöräilijä. Mallit nähtävänä Pyörä-Suvalan Höyhtyän myymälässä. Tilaukset viim. 31.10. Mikäli tilauksia tulee väh. 20 niin tilaus lähtee eteenpäin...

----------


## BadRobot

Sunnuntain lenkki suuntautuu Hönttämäki-Auranmaja-Hämeenjärvi-Jäälin Shell,missä kahvit.Edelleen Koiteliin-sieltä isokankaan ja Sanginjoen kautta kotiin.Reitille käy hyvin cyclo,ajellaan sorateitä.Kaikki mukaan!

----------


## EKH

> Sunnuntain lenkki suuntautuu Hönttämäki-Auranmaja-Hämeenjärvi-Jäälin Shell,missä kahvit.Edelleen Koiteliin-sieltä isokankaan ja Sanginjoen kautta kotiin.Reitille käy hyvin cyclo,ajellaan sorateitä.Kaikki mukaan!




Mittailin tuolla retkikartta.fi sivustolla, että lenkin pituus olisi noin 75 km, eli ihan se normaali 4 tunnin lenkkisysteemi. Jäälin Shelli on aivan uusi kahvipaikka, joten homma kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta.

----------


## LTP

Kiitettävästi tuli tilauksia eli reilusti yli 20 palokunnan punaista settiä lähtee tilaukseen ensi viikolla. Setti toimitetaan keväällä 2008. Soittelen kaikille tilauksen antaneille henk. koht. kun kaikki on valmista.
...ja mattimyöhäsille sen verran tiedoksi että muutama setti ja useampi paita tilataan yli ennakko määrän. SUURET KIITOKSET toimitte tosi ripeästi!
Sunnuntain lenkki kuulostaa ihan hyvältä.

----------


## EKH

Tänään ajeltiin syksyn kuraisin 08-lenkki. Eilen illalla satanut lumi ja räntä tekivät tämän aamun kelistä aika eksoottisen. Tarjolla oli lunta, räntää ja vettä. Lämpömittari pysyi kuitenkin koko ajan niukasti plussa puolella.
Shellin pihalle kokoontui 13 pyöräilijää, jotka suuntasivat ensin kuntorataa pitkin Haapalehdosta  Auran majalle. Alakylän tietä ajeltiin muutama kilometri, jonka jälkeen käännös vasempaan. Metsätie kiersi Hämeenjärven ympäri ja tuli takaisin asfaltille aika lähellä Alakylää. Ihmetystä herätti metsätien verralla ollut iso ravirata. Miksi tänne on rakennettu noin iso ja hieno rata?
Alakylän tien ylityksen jälkeen ajeltiin metsätietä pitkin Kuusamontielle ihan suoraan Jäälin Shellin kohdalle. 
Kodikkaassa Shellin baarissa oli 16 istumapaikkaa, jotka täyttyivät lähes kokonaan KURAISISTA pyöräilijöistä. Vähän säälitti istua hienolle tuolille näillä ajohousuilla. Pulla oli hyvää ja tuoretta, joten matka jatkui uusin voimin metsätiellä kohti Koitelia.
Koitelinkoski kuohui hienosti syyssateiden jälkeen. Matka jatkui asfaltilla kohti Ylikiimingin tietä.
Soralle päästiin taas Kalimenlammelle menevällä tiellä. Koko Isokankaan alue kierrettiin ympäri ja siitä tultiin läpi Sanginjoen tielle. Loppumatkalle ajeltiin Valkeisjärven ja Sukasen linjan kautta takaisin ihmisten ilmoille. 
Matkamittari näytti noin 83 km ja kaloreitakin kului noin 3000 sinne jonnekin matkan varrelle. Lenkin jälkeen mies ja pyörä joutuivat pesulle ennen kuin kotiin sisalle oli asiaa...

Ensi sunnuntaina on tarkoitus ajella Oulunsalon suunnalla. Ajetaan ensin Sanginsuun sillan ja Sääskensuon tien kautta Kokkokankaalle päin, josta sitten kahville Oulunsalon Shellille. Tehdään kahvin jälkeen ympärän muotoinen kierros Oulunsalossa, eli Papinjärven kautta Salonpään suuntaan. Oulunsalosta palaillaan sitten takaisin kohti kaupunkia. Reitin varrella on asfalttia, soratietä ja jonkin verran polkuakin.

----------


## BadRobot

Tour de Four Lakes
Olihan sitä kuraa ja velliä,eilen juuri ajattelin,kuinka hienosti kelit on suosineet sunnuntain lenkkejä.Kovat äijät...korjaan henkilöt eivät kavahda huonoja kelejä,maistuupahan aurinko sitten kesällä,kiitos vaan seurasta.

----------


## LTP

Toimittaja vahvisti mulle tänään ajosetin toimitus ajankohdaksi huhtikuu -08, mahdollisesti jo maaliskuu. Tilasin siis setit tänään...

----------


## PetteriY

Pezin toolboxissa taas täyttä asiaa:

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5392

-Petteri

----------


## EKH

> Pezin toolboxissa taas täyttä asiaa:
> 
> http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5392
> 
> -Petteri



Kyllähän tuo lehtijuttu järkipuheelta kuulosti, eli nyt off-season aikana pitäisi ajella rauhallisesti. Jos oikein tuota juttua ymmärsin, niin ajovauhtia on sitten myöhemmin helpompi kiristää kuin palautua ylikuntotilasta. 

Eli palataampa yhteislenkkeilyn ytimeen. Lenkkivauhdista yms. lenkin rasituksesta on puhuttu aikaisemminkin tälläkin foorumilla, viimeksi muistaakseni keväällä otin asian itse esille. Kun liian kovasta lenkkivauhdista oikein kovasti valitetaan, niin samalla siinä tietysti syytetään joitain ajokavereita. Mielipiteet voivat kärjistyä ja tämän seurauksena lenkiltä jää pois porukkaa. 

Huomasin viime keväisen keskustelun seurauksena, että jotkut henkilöt joutuivat ns. silmätikuiksi ja ilmoittivat sitten jäävänsä lenkeiltä pois. Tämä poisjääminen on harmittanut meikäläistä siitä lähtien. Oululainen 08-lenkki on tarkoitettu kaikille polkijoille, myös niille kovakuntoisimmille.

Kesän yhteislenkeillä ohjelmaan otettiin ne 5-10 km:n vapaataipaleet ja kahvikirit. Mielestäni ne toivat lenkeille riittävästi haastetta myös kovimmille kavereille. Samalla me muut saimme ajella rauhassa siellä takana. Kesän aikana ainakin minulle tuli sellainen vaikutelma, että tämä järjestely toimi ihan hyvin. 

Samaa pikataival-ajattelua voisi noudattaa nyt myös syksyn ja talven lenkeillä. Syksyn lenkeillä on porukka kerätty kasaan aina, kun edessä on ollut joku tien risteys, jossa on se harhaan ajamisen mahdollisuus. Syksyn lenkit ovat olleet muutenkin ainakin mulle suuri nautinto, sillä lähes joka lenkillä on ollut joku uusi ja ennen ajamaton tien tai polun pätkä.

Jos lenkkivauhti ei tunnu sopivalta, niin silloin systeemiä kannattaa kehittää keskustelemalla. Muualla maailmassa lenkit tuntuvat menevän suurinpiirtein niin, että alkumatkalla kaikki ajavat yhdessä. Lenkin edetessä porukka jakaantuu sitten erikuntoisten ajajien ryhmiin. Voisiko tämä sama systeemi toimia täälläkin?

Esittäkää vaan kommentteja ja ajatuksia lenkistä ja vauhdeista. Toivottavasti ei kuitenkaan syytellä ketään, vaan esitetään pelkästään rakentavia kommentteja.

----------


## LTP

Miksei nuo vapaat pätkät eli ns. kahvikirit sopisi hyvin myös talvilenkeille. Syytä kuitenkin talvella on ennenkaikkea ottaa huomioon sääolosuhteet jos pk-lenkki on kyseessä. Ja minusta kyllä on mukava vielä loppuparlamentissakin keskustella muunkin kuin jäätyneen juomapullon kanssa, että eiköhän pidetä porukka kassassa mahdollisimman pitkälle...myös tauon jälkeen?

----------


## BadRobot

Jaahas,oisko noin jotta talvilenkit palvelevat kyllä ihan hyvin yhdessä ajaen,mitään kahvi/teekirejä tuskin tarvitaan,keskustelu on muuten kyllä paikallaan,jokainen voi sanoa reilusti oman mielipiteensä,ja muut voi tarkistaa mielipiteitään esitetyn suuntaan :Vink: 
Eikäkö kiihytellään kevväämmällä,nautitaan peruskuntokaudesta,vai :Sekaisin:

----------


## EKH

Moro,

ensi yönä siirrytään talviaikaan. Eli lähdetään aamulla liikkeelle Haapalehdon Shelliltä kello 08.00 uutta talviaikaa. Saadaan siis nukkua tunti tavallista pidempään! (Tai vaihtoehtoisesti verrytellä se ylimääräinen tunti).

Huominen reitti kulkee ensin Haapalehdosta Kiekon majalle. Sanginsuun epotehtaan takaa sillalle. Sääskensuon tien kautta polulle, joka vie Ouluntulliin. Soratietä pitkin Polarin nurkille Oulunsaloon. Kahvit Oulunsalon Shellillä. 
Jos eteläsuomen polkijat tulevat mukaan vasta Oulunsalossa, niin kahvipaikkaan kannattaisi tulla noin klo 9.30.
Kahvittelun jälkeen ajetaan noin 25 km:n kierros Oulunsalon sorateillä ja poluilla. Lopuksi palaillaan suurin piirtein suorinta tietä takasin kaupunkiin.

Koko ringillä on mittaa noin 70-75 km. Mukaan mahtuu asfalttia, soraa ja polkua.
Ajellaan sillä tavalla rauhallisesti, että jokainen halukas varmasti uskaltaa tulla mukaan. Kahvikirille on sopiva noin 3 km:n soratie Kempeleestä Oulunsaloon.

----------


## LTP

Kuvia Oulunsalon kierrokselta
http://personal.inet.fi/urheilu/pekk...teystiedot.htm

----------


## EKH

Tänään ajeltiin 14 pyöräilijän voimin 08-lenkki. Lämpömittari oli noussut peräti +9C asteen lukemiin, joten palella ei onneksi tarvinnut.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin joen pohjoispuolen reittejä pitkin Madekosken sillalle. Polkuihin otettiin tuntumaa jo Myllyojan ja Kiekonmajan metsissä.

Oulujoen ylityksen jälkeen ajeltiin Sääskensuon tien kautta polulle, joka vei Ouluntulliin. Oulu laajenee näköjään melkoista vauhtia kohti Kempelettä. Uusia tien pohjia oli linjattu alueelle kilometrikaupalla. 

Kahvit juotiin Oulunsalon Shellillä. Muutama kaveri jäi kahvin jälkeen letkasta pois, mutta samalla pari uutta polkijaa tuli tilalle. Teron nuotittama reitti vei porukan lentokentän ympäri ja samalla otettiin tuntumaa Papinjärven lähistön polkuihin. Välillä käväistiin lähellä Varjakkaa, josta sitten palailtiin takaisin Papinjärven lähelle. Varsinaista shokkihoitoa tasapaino-ongelmiin saatiin ojanvarsipolulla, joka vei kohti Pitkäkangasta.

Oulunsalon kierros tarjosi uusia hienoja reittejä ainakin minulle ja myös monelle muulle kaverille. Tämän syksyn aikana Oulun lähimaastot ovat tulleet jo aika hyvin tutuksi, mutta moni uusi reitti on tietysti vielä ajamatta. Kiitoksia Terolle oppaan hommista!

Matkamittariin kertyi 79 km. Aikaa tuohon kului noin 3.45 tuntia. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana ajaneille! 

Ajattelin, että ensi sunnuntaina ajeltais Oulujoen pohjoispuolella. Esimerkiksi akselilla Toppila-Rajahauta-Patelan saha- Kello-Kalimenkylä-Kuivasjärvi. Hyviä reittivinkkejä saa antaa!

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Me myöhemmin heränneet ja kympiltä liikkeelle lähteneet kävimme raapaisemassa Oulun ympäristössä sekalaista hiekkatie- ja polkuajelua 107 km. Taukoakin pidettiin useita minuutteja Patelan Siwan kohdalla, että sai lisää lakua ja banaania...

Reitti

----------


## teppa

Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille mukavasta lenkkiseurasta! sekä LTP:lle hienoista kuvista.
Oli kivaa ajella lähipolkuja suuremmalla sakilla. Paikallisten aamuvirkkujen ilmeistä päätellen ei noin suurta ja reipasta pyöräporukkaa ole usein tavattu oulunsalon maastossa...

Ja eiku innolla odottamaan ensi sunnuntaita...

----------


## murmur

Terve vaan

EKH kyseli ensi sunnuntain reittiehdotuksia. Minulla olisi valmis reitti tänne Pikkaralan suunalle. Lähtee Madekoskelata ja päättyy Madekoskelle. Sumppitauko Pikkaralan Shellillä klo 10.00(aukeaa klo 10).
Ensimmäisen osion pituus pikkuisen vajaa 20km ja toisen osion pituus pikkuisen yli 20km.
Voin taata, että reitti on teille uusi ja mielenkiintoinen. Löytyy reisiä polttava nousu, taitoa vaativa polku ja leppoisaa metsäautotie ajelua.

Päivän kokonaispituudeksi tulee noin 65km (Haapalehto-Viskaali-Haapalehto). Reitti on sen verran hitaampi ajella, että 4h taitaa mennä kevyesti. Mene ja tiedä.

Miltä kuullostaa.

t HMU

----------


## murmur

Toheissani en oiklukenut, joten näyttää jäneen paljon kijoitus vikrheitä.

t HMU

----------


## EKH

> Terve vaan
> 
> EKH kyseli ensi sunnuntain reittiehdotuksia. Minulla olisi valmis reitti tänne Pikkaralan suunalle. Lähtee Madekoskelata ja päättyy Madekoskelle. Sumppitauko Pikkaralan Shellillä klo 10.00(aukeaa klo 10).
> Ensimmäisen osion pituus pikkuisen vajaa 20km ja toisen osion pituus pikkuisen yli 20km.
> Voin taata, että reitti on teille uusi ja mielenkiintoinen. Löytyy reisiä polttava nousu, taitoa vaativa polku ja leppoisaa metsäautotie ajelua.
> 
> Päivän kokonaispituudeksi tulee noin 65km (Haapalehto-Viskaali-Haapalehto). Reitti on sen verran hitaampi ajella, että 4h taitaa mennä kevyesti. Mene ja tiedä.
> 
> Miltä kuullostaa.
> ...



Pääsetkö itse mukaan oppaaksi ensi sunnuntaina? Jos pääset, niin mennään ilman muuta Pikkaralaan! Pikkaralan Shelli olisi taas uusi taukopaikka 08-lenkille.

Tänä syksynä on 08-lenkeillä ollut mahtavia lenkkejä, sillä uusia teitä ja polkuja on etsitty aivan urakalla. Kun jokainen tietää jotain uusia reittejä, niin 08-lenkeillä niitä voi esitellä muillekin.

----------


## murmur

Pääsen mukaan. Muistin vain väärin työvuorot.

t HMU

----------


## EKH

OK. Siis ensi sunnuntaina ajellaan Pikkaralassa. Ja kahvit Pikkaralan Shellillä. Hieno homma!

----------


## BadRobot

Näin se homma menee,jokainen voi suunnitella reitin, ja olla oppaana,se antaa mielekkyyttä lenkkeihin ja lenkkeilijöille. Hyvä Mur

----------


## EIN

Arvon 08-lenkkiläiset!

Voisitteko auttaa mieltäni nyt askarruttavan asian selvittämisessä? Aloitin pyöräilyn aktiiviharrastuksena nyt kesällä ja aloittaessani kunto oli heikko. Kesäkuun alusta olen kuluttanut maanteitä noin 1600 km ja harjoituskertoja on kertynyt 2-3 viikossa (reilu 3 h/vko). Keskisyke on lenkeillä ollut 125-145 välillä. Alkukesästä kävin yhden "08 goes to Yli-kiiminki" -lenkillä ja silloin jalat meni totaalisesti hapoille ja pääsin hädin tuskin kotiin. Nyt sunnuntaina uskaltauduin uudestaan lenkille ja nyt jaksoin jo paljon paremmin. Mutta mutta, Oulunsaloon tultaessamme keskisyke oli 1,5 h ajon aikana 160  :No huh!:  Tästä on pk-lenkki kaukana. Jätin lenkin loppuosan ajamatta ja poljin omaa hiljaista vauhtia kotiin ja hyvin jaksoin.

Kysymykseni teille kovakuntoisimmille ja kokeneimmille ajajille on, että onko kesän harjoitteluni mennyt mönkään? Omasta mielestä ei ole voinut mennä ihan mönkään kun jaksoin tuolla sykkeellä ajaa noinkin kauan ilman jalkojen sippaamista  :Kieli pitkällä:  Olenko tehnyt joitain tosi aloittelijamaisia virheitä? Vai onko yksinkertaisesti kyse siitä, että mulla vaan on niiiiiin pitkä matka vielä "huippukuntoon"? Miten mun kannattaa jatkaa harjoittelua jotta viimeistään ensi kesänä jaksan 08-lenkit sippaamatta ja pk-tasolla? Ainakin tuo Petterin lähettämä artikkeli antaa joitakin vinkkejä mutta mitä muuta?

-Erik

----------


## EKH

> Arvon 08-lenkkiläiset!
> 
> Voisitteko auttaa mieltäni nyt askarruttavan asian selvittämisessä? Aloitin pyöräilyn aktiiviharrastuksena nyt kesällä ja aloittaessani kunto oli heikko. Kesäkuun alusta olen kuluttanut maanteitä noin 1600 km ja harjoituskertoja on kertynyt 2-3 viikossa (reilu 3 h/vko). Keskisyke on lenkeillä ollut 125-145 välillä. Alkukesästä kävin yhden "08 goes to Yli-kiiminki" -lenkillä ja silloin jalat meni totaalisesti hapoille ja pääsin hädin tuskin kotiin. Nyt sunnuntaina uskaltauduin uudestaan lenkille ja nyt jaksoin jo paljon paremmin. Mutta mutta, Oulunsaloon tultaessamme keskisyke oli 1,5 h ajon aikana 160  Tästä on pk-lenkki kaukana. Jätin lenkin loppuosan ajamatta ja poljin omaa hiljaista vauhtia kotiin ja hyvin jaksoin.
> 
> Kysymykseni teille kovakuntoisimmille ja kokeneimmille ajajille on, että onko kesän harjoitteluni mennyt mönkään? Omasta mielestä ei ole voinut mennä ihan mönkään kun jaksoin tuolla sykkeellä ajaa noinkin kauan ilman jalkojen sippaamista  Olenko tehnyt joitain tosi aloittelijamaisia virheitä? Vai onko yksinkertaisesti kyse siitä, että mulla vaan on niiiiiin pitkä matka vielä "huippukuntoon"? Miten mun kannattaa jatkaa harjoittelua jotta viimeistään ensi kesänä jaksan 08-lenkit sippaamatta ja pk-tasolla? Ainakin tuo Petterin lähettämä artikkeli antaa joitakin vinkkejä mutta mitä muuta?
> 
> -Erik



Kyllähän nuo lenkkisykkeesi (160) viime sunnuntain 08-lenkillä kuulostavat aika korkeilta. Pk-taso on tietysti eri ihmisillä vähän erilainen, mutta ei nyt sentään aivan noin korkea. 

Eli, jos tavoitteena on kehittää peruskuntoa, niin silloin vauhti on lenkillä ollut liian kova. Mikään ei ole ehtinyt sinulla mennä mönkään, mutta kohta menee, jos jatkat noilla sykkeillä neljän tunnin sunnuntailenkkejä. Keho ei yksinkertaisesti ehdi palautua rasituksesta ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä. Siitä seuraa krooninen väsymys ja ylikunto. 

Ehdotan sinulle pitkiä rauhallisia lenkkejä, jos tähtäimessä on ensi kesänä Vätternin ajaminen. Sellainen leppoisa porinavauhti sopii parhaiten tähän tarkoitukseen. Noin 3 lenkkiä viikossa on varmasti riittävä määrä kohottamaan kuntoa. Viikonloppuna ne pitemmät lenkit ja arki-iltoina ne lyhemmät lenkit.

Se, miten peruskuntosi kohottaminen onnistuu 08-lenkillä, on keskustelemisen arvoinen asia. Veikkaan, että moni muukin lenkkikaveri ajaa liian kovaa omaan kuntotasoonsa nähden. Yksin ajaisi hiljempaa, mutta porukassa ei kehtaa jäädä muista jälkeen. Siinä vain kinnaa väkisin välin kiinni.
Ehdotin joskus aiemmin rauhallista alkuvauhtia 08-lenkille. Vauhdin kiihtymisen jälkeen porukka voisi jakaantua kahteen ryhmään. Tämä ryhmäjako saattaisi olla joskus kokeilemisen arvoinen asia. 

Toisaalta mieleen tulee esim. ne belgialaiset kisakuskit, jotka ajelivat meidän mukana toissa talvena. Pojat vähensivät ilmat minimiin omista renkaistaan, jotta saivat lisää tehoa omaan ajamiseen. Tälläkin tavalla voi säädellä rasitusta... 

Hienoa, että otit asian esille. Nyt on hyvä keskustella asiasta.

----------


## BadRobot

Pyöräilyn kaltaiselle kestävyyslajille kolme tuntia viikossa on auttamattomasti liian vähän.Kunnottomuuteen on monia syitä,kokemattomuus,harjoittelemattomuus,heikko lihaskunto.Harjoittele matalilla sykkeillä pitkälle talveen,lisää vauhtilenkkejä pikkuhiljaa,ja muista levätä!
Jos viime lenkillä sykkeesi oli noin korkea,peruskunto ei ole kunnossa. Vätterniin ei kannata lähteä toivotaan toivotaan linjalla,ehdit varmasti kuntoutua,ulkoilua se vaan vaatii..Tänään ajeltiin Kiovan Dynamiitin kanssa umpipimeässä pari tuntia,ja mukavaa oli.

----------


## PetriK

Sunnuntaina ajetaan taas pk-lenkkiä. Lähdetään klo 10.00 Ouluhallin edestä. Ajateltiin että siinä on hyvä keskeinen paikka kokoontua ja teitäkin lähtee moneen suuntaan. Alustana on helppoa maastoa ja metsätietä. Kovin pitkiä taukoja ei pidetä, mutta tarvittaessa voidaan poiketa esim. huoltoasemalle.

----------


## trauma

> Arvon 08-lenkkiläiset!
> 
> Voisitteko auttaa mieltäni nyt askarruttavan asian selvittämisessä? Aloitin pyöräilyn aktiiviharrastuksena nyt kesällä ja aloittaessani kunto oli heikko. Kesäkuun alusta olen kuluttanut maanteitä noin 1600 km ja harjoituskertoja on kertynyt 2-3 viikossa (reilu 3 h/vko). Keskisyke on lenkeillä ollut 125-145 välillä. Alkukesästä kävin yhden "08 goes to Yli-kiiminki" -lenkillä ja silloin jalat meni totaalisesti hapoille ja pääsin hädin tuskin kotiin. Nyt sunnuntaina uskaltauduin uudestaan lenkille ja nyt jaksoin jo paljon paremmin. Mutta mutta, Oulunsaloon tultaessamme keskisyke oli 1,5 h ajon aikana 160  Tästä on pk-lenkki kaukana. Jätin lenkin loppuosan ajamatta ja poljin omaa hiljaista vauhtia kotiin ja hyvin jaksoin.
> 
> Kysymykseni teille kovakuntoisimmille ja kokeneimmille ajajille on, että onko kesän harjoitteluni mennyt mönkään? Omasta mielestä ei ole voinut mennä ihan mönkään kun jaksoin tuolla sykkeellä ajaa noinkin kauan ilman jalkojen sippaamista  Olenko tehnyt joitain tosi aloittelijamaisia virheitä? Vai onko yksinkertaisesti kyse siitä, että mulla vaan on niiiiiin pitkä matka vielä "huippukuntoon"? Miten mun kannattaa jatkaa harjoittelua jotta viimeistään ensi kesänä jaksan 08-lenkit sippaamatta ja pk-tasolla? Ainakin tuo Petterin lähettämä artikkeli antaa joitakin vinkkejä mutta mitä muuta?
> 
> -Erik



Hei. 

Minulla oli samankaltainen alku tähän harrastukseen kuin sinulla. Siksi vastaan tähän hieman pidemmänlaisen viestin. 

Aloitin pyöräilyharrastuksen heikolta kuntotasolta jotain 5-6 vuotta sitten (34 vuotiaana) ajamalla ensimmäisenä kesänä heinä-syyskuu välillä noin 1600 km. Olin tuohon aikaa välillä niin puhki, että en työpaikalla meinannut jaksaa kahvinkeittimelle asti kävellä; välillä piti nojailla seinään ja levähdellä... jalat kramppaili ja nälkäkin oli aivan kauhia.

Pontimena pyöräilyn aloittamiseen oli tupakanpolton onnistunut lopettaminen ja sen seurauksena huomattavasti kohonnut paino (6kk:ssa 10+ kiloa lisää).  Ei muuten puhettakaan, että ensimmäisenä kesänä olisin pysynyt millään porukkalenkillä mukana. Ekat lenkit olivat noin 20km mittaisia.

Toisena kesänä kilometrejä noin 5500. Vasta kolmantena kesänä pystyin ajaa jotenkuten inhimillisesti ns. torstailenkin, eli porukassa 2.5 tuntia noin 30km/h vauhdilla (siis maantiepyörällä). Ja muistaakseni vasta kolmantena vuonna ajoin ensimmäisen 100km lenkkini. Yksi kokenut kuntourheilija minua hyvin valisti jo "urani" alkupuolella, että vaikka tekisi mitä, niin kunto ei vuodessa kasva kuin vakiomäärän kerrallaan. Eli lyhyessä ajassa ei vaikutusta saa aikaan.

Olen jaksanut sinnikkäästi puurtaa asian parissa, ja tulosta on tullut. Tänä vuonna taitaa tulla ensimmäistä kertaa 10 tkm täyteen. Olen viimeiset kolme kesää uskaltautunut ajamaan kilpaakin, käytin vieläpä viime kesänä ensimmäisen (ja luultavasti viimeisen) tilaisuuteni ja olin lähtöviivalla yleisen sarjan SM-lähdössä. Tulokset on kyllä laihoja mutta niillä ei ole yhtään väliä, enemmän merkitsee se että huomaa kehittyneensä ja pysyvänsä porukassa mukana. Tietysti onnistunut elämäntapamuutos on tällä hetkellä se mistä olen eniten tyytyväinen.

Arvelen viestisi perusteella, että kyllä se lienee nimenomaan aika joka ei vielä ole ehtinyt tehdä tehtäväänsä. Ulkoile säännöllisesti ja nousujohteisesti niin tulosta alkaa tulla. Ensin pitää pystyä ajamaan pitkästi ennenkuin saman matkan pystyy ajamaan kovaa.

Pyöräilyterveisin trauma

----------


## murmur

Terve.

Tulen oppaaksi sunnuntain lenkille, mutta vasta Madekoskelta.
Eli odottelen teitä aamulla  Madekosken hiekkakentän luona ja lähdetään siitä eteenpäin.
Huolehdin Pikkaralan Shellin informoinnin, että osaavat varautua meidän tuloon.
Nähdään sunnuntaina.

t HMU :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

> Terve.
> 
> Tulen oppaaksi sunnuntain lenkille, mutta vasta Madekoskelta.
> Eli odottelen teitä aamulla  Madekosken hiekkakentän luona ja lähdetään siitä eteenpäin.
> Huolehdin Pikkaralan Shellin informoinnin, että osaavat varautua meidän tuloon.
> Nähdään sunnuntaina.
> 
> t HMU



Sopisko niin, että oltais valtatien varressa olevan Madekosken hiekkakentän reunalla suurinpiirtein puoli yhdeksän tienoilla. Tullaan sinne pienen hiekkatiemutkittelun kautta.

----------


## murmur

sopii mainiosti

HMU

----------


## EKH

Moro,

Tänään ajeltiin talven ensimmäinen todellinen pakkaslenkki komeassa auringonpaisteessa. Aamun Pikkaralan -12 C asteen pakkasesta huomimatta mukana oli 10 pyöräilijää. Jälleen saatiin ajella hyvän oppaan vetamänä kotiseututuntemusta lisäävä lenkki. Reitillä oli jokaiselle jotain hyvää, eli hiekkatietä, polkua ja tietysti myös asfalttiakin.

Pikkaralassa on yllättävän paljon hyviä reittejä, jotka eivät varmasti ole kovin tuttuja kovinkaan monelle kaverille. Onneksi maa oli jäässä, joten cc-miehetkin pysyivät hyvin pinnalla Hangaskankaan hiekassa. Uimamontun lähellä oli melkoinen nousu, joka oli jyrkkyydestä huolimatta juuri ja juuri ajettavissa. Tuon jos vetäisi muutaman kerran peräjälkeen, niin ei varmasti palelisi vähään aikaan... Otetetaan tuo mäki joskus uusiksi.

Pikkaralan Shell oli oikein hyvä ja edullinen kahvipaikka. Tärkein lenkin tilastotieto on tietysti se, että pullakahvit irtosivat 2,50 euron hintaan.

Tänään ajettiin mukavan rauhallisella vauhdilla, joten voimia jäi iltapäivällä myös mökkilaiturin nostoonkin. Aika kova pakkanen on tänään ollut, sillä järvessä oli jo 2-3 sentin paksuinen jää. 

Ensi sunnuntaina on isänpäivä, joten aamu vietetään tietysti siellä kahvikupin ja täytekakkulautasen äärellä. 

Ajetaan ensi sunnuntaina noin 2,5 tunnin iltalenkki, joka suuntautuu pyöräteitä pitkin Oulunsaloon. Juodaat kahvit Kapteenissa. Jos Kapteeni on kiinni, niin pidetään varalaskupaikkana Oulunsalon Shelliä. Lähtö on klo 17.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## a-o

Ensikertalainenkin kiittää lenkkiseurasta. Oli mielenkiintoinen ja haastava reitti!

Tallensin ajetun reitin frwd:llä. Reitti (kiviharjusta lähtö ja lopetus) on jonkin aikaa nähtävissä seuraavasta linkistä:

http://lyhytlinkki.net/?gnl420l4

Antti-Olli

----------


## EKH

> Ensikertalainenkin kiittää lenkkiseurasta. Oli mielenkiintoinen ja haastava reitti!
> 
> Tallensin ajetun reitin frwd:llä. Reitti (kiviharjusta lähtö ja lopetus) on jonkin aikaa nähtävissä seuraavasta linkistä:
> 
> http://lyhytlinkki.net/?gnl420l4
> 
> Antti-Olli



Tervetuloa vaan 08-lenkille uudestaankin! Hienot on sulla nuo reitin tallennusvehkeet. Reitti tallentuu tosiaan karttapohjalle. 
Reitistä näkyy, että melkoista mutkittelua ajeltiin, saatiin pitkä lenkki aika pienelle alueelle. Nyt tuonne uskaltaa lähteä ajelemaan yksinkin, kun ei eksy ne ensimmäisessä risteyksessä.

----------


## PetriK

Huomenna ajetaan taas yhteislenkkiä, lähdetään Ouluhallin edestä klo. 10.00.

----------


## BadRobot

Taitaa jäädä lenkit huomiselta väliin,tuli ajettua kolme tuntia spinningiä tänään,ajattelin nauttia isänpäivästä,kun on noita urotekoja kolmin kappalein :Vink:

----------


## EKH

Tänään ajeltiin 08-lenkki vasta iltahämärissä, sillä isänpäivän aamu pyhitettiin kahvitteluun ja kakkulusikan heiluttamiseen. 

Lenkille lähdettiin Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 17.00. Mukana oli yhteensä 11 ajajaa, joista kaksi tuli letkaan mukaan Kaakkurista. Ilma oli ensimmäistä kertaa tälle talvelle todella luminen. Pakkaseen otettiin tuntumaa jo viime sunnuntaina, mutta nyt maisema näytti todellakin talviselta. Pyöräteitä oli kuitenkin aurattu jo aika hyvin, vaikka päivän mittaan lunta oli kertynyt noin 10 cm.

Matka suuntautui Kaakkurin ja Kempeleen kautta Oulunsaloon. Porukka oli varustautunut kelin mukaisesti oikein, eli nastarenkaat ja kunnon ajovalot oli ruuvattu kiinni pyöriin. Kannattaa muuten ihan suosiolla ajella nastarenkailla heti talven alusta alkaen. Sovitetaan ajovauhti talvilenkeillä nastarenkaiden mukaan, eli noin 20 km/h tienoille. Tänään yritettiin ensin kahville Kapteeniin, mutta paikka oli suljettu. Onneksi läheltä löytyi hyvä Oulunsalon Shell, jossa  kahvi ja tuore tissipulla irtosi tänään 3,40 euron hintaan. 

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppuparlamentti pidettiin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmilla. Shellin remontti näyttää nyt muuten olevan ohi, joten siinäkin suhteessa on palattu normaaliaikaan. Matkamittarin mukaan matkaa kertyi noin 50 km. Kiitoksia kaikille kavereille mukavasta lenkistä!

Talvi näyttää nyt tulleen tosissaan tänne Oulunkin kulmille. Nyt lienee parasta suunnata lenkkejä auratuille pyöräteille. Eli ensi sunnuntaina ajellaan normaali talvinen pyöräteilenkki. Kahvipaikka voidaan sopia sitten loppuviikolla.

----------


## BadRobot

Nyt kun metsään ei pääse,voitaisiin viritellä keskustelua lenkin lähtöajan muuttamista.Ehdotukseni on,että lähdetään yhdeksältä liikkeelle,ajetaan kolmen tunnin lenkki lyhyellä paussilla,koska talvella kostuneiden kamppeiden kanssa tauon jälkeen liikeelle lähtö on enemmän kuin kylmää.Ilman taukoa pärjää parhaiten,mutta kahvitauon pois jättäminen lienee liian uskalias ehdotus....
tai varaudutaan termarilla,mistä voi nauttia lämmintä juotavaa.Todennäköisesti useampi tulisi lenkille, kuin nyt ja lenkki olisi tehokkaampi.Kelien lämmettyä palattaisiin normaaliin rytmiin. Ugh!

          -badrobot racing-

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Ihan kuin olisin joskus ennenkin kuullut samanoloisia ehdotuksia. Todennäköisesti Neuvostoliitto perustetaan kuitenkin uudelleen ennen, kuin tässä asiassa tapahtuu muutosta...

----------


## EKH

> Nyt kun metsään ei pääse,voitaisiin viritellä keskustelua lenkin lähtöajan muuttamista.Ehdotukseni on,että lähdetään yhdeksältä liikkeelle,ajetaan kolmen tunnin lenkki lyhyellä paussilla,koska talvella kostuneiden kamppeiden kanssa tauon jälkeen liikeelle lähtö on enemmän kuin kylmää.Ilman taukoa pärjää parhaiten,mutta kahvitauon pois jättäminen lienee liian uskalias ehdotus....
> tai varaudutaan termarilla,mistä voi nauttia lämmintä juotavaa.Todennäköisesti useampi tulisi lenkille, kuin nyt ja lenkki olisi tehokkaampi.Kelien lämmettyä palattaisiin normaaliin rytmiin. Ugh!
> 
>           -badrobot racing-




KAhvitauko on lenkillä se paras ja sosiaalisin osuus, jota ei parane mennä muuttelemaan. On varmasti pyhäinhäväistystä jättää se väliin. Lähtöajasta voisi tietysti neuvotella. Ei ole kuitenkaan järkevää yrittää ajaa kolmessa tunnissa sitä samaa matkaa, mikä ennen on ajettu neljässä tunnissa. Idea on siis ajaa pitkään ja hitaasti. Esim. 8.30 voisi olla järkevää pahimpana kaamosaikana. Talvella kova pakkanen tietysti rajoittaa lenkkiä automaattisesti.

Ehdotuksia vaan kehiin talvilenkeistä!

----------


## BadRobot

Mää kyllä tykkään enempi pyörällä ajamisesta kuin sellillä istumisesta....tietenkin kovemmalla kelillä on mukava lämmitellä,tosin kovilla pakkasilla ei taida rasittua muu kuin eturauhanen :Sekaisin: No,täältä flunssan keskeltä on hyvä puntaroida.Ottakaa kantaa,olen antanut itseni kuulla muiltakin samansuuntaisia toiveita.

----------


## Jimmu

Täytyy kasata alkulenkin aikana varjoporukka, joka jatkaa lenkkiä kun muu porukka kaartaa pullakahville. En ole kovin aktiivisesti 08-lenkillä viime aikoina ajellut, mutta aiemmin talvikeleillä olen kahvipaussin jättänyt väliin ja ajellut omin päin kotiin. Tuolla tavoin pääsee tunnin ennakoitua aiemmin kotiin ja silti saa aivan riittävän lenkin...

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Tai sitten jättää lähdön suosiolla kymmeneen ja kruisailee Ouluhallille. Ei tarvitse istua huoltamolla, eikä lähteä pimeän aikaan liikenteeseen.

----------


## EKH

> Tai sitten jättää lähdön suosiolla kymmeneen ja kruisailee Ouluhallille. Ei tarvitse istua huoltamolla, eikä lähteä pimeän aikaan liikenteeseen.



Tuo on ihan hyvä idea. 
Siis tiukempaa kisatreeniä tarvitsevat kokoontuvat klo 10 Ouluhallille. 
Rauhallisempaa lenkkivauhtia tarvitsevat kokoontuvat puolestaan klo 08.00 Haapalehdon Shellille. Jokainen tekee itse oman valintansa tavoitteidensa mukaan. Onneksi maailmassa on vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## LTP

En todennäköisesti osallistu talvisin niin paljon lenkeille kuin kesällä. Talvella kun on kiva myös hiihtää...parhaat näyttävät myös pyöräilevän ladulla talvisin :-)
Kaikkea voi aina kehittää, mutta tuskin koskaan saadaan aikaan sitä parasta ja valmista yhteislenkkiä, joka palvelisi kaikkien tarpeita.
Mun mielestä kuitenkin 08-lenkkn idea on nimenomaan olla sellainen kevyt ja rauhallinen yhteislenkki johon ilman muuta kuuluu kunnon tauko. Ja ei tauon jälkeen tarvi palella, sillä esim. kuiva paita kulkee kätevästi takin taskussa ja sen voi hyvin vaihtaa tauolla. Se miten 08-lenkkiä tulisi kehittää on selkeästi tiputtaa vauhtia talvilenkeillä toistan SELKEÄSTI n. 17-18 km/h keskari näille lenkeille on täysin riittävä vauhti. 10 lenkille kokoontukoon ne, jotka sitten haluavat ajaa lujempaa ja ilman taukoja. Jonossa oottaa porukkaa, jotka haluaisivat tulla 08-lenkille, mutta kun vauhti on liian kova.
Hyvä kun on tarjontaa...kehittää voi aina...mutta myös järjen käyttö on sallittua.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Ei herttinen tässä olla ehdotettukaan vauhdin nostoa että saadaan kilometrit täyteen. Päinvastoin, jos lenkki halutaan pitää kevyenä ja jokaiselle sopivana, ei tunti tehokkaasta peliajasta pois ja tuntia myöhäisemmän startin talvella luulisi karkoittavan uusia harrastajia. Semminkään kun ottaa huomioon että monelle taitaa tulla tunti jo pelkistä siirtymätaipaleista. 

Eikö se ole luonnollista että jos fasiliteetit  :Hymy:  on mitä on ja meno pöperökelillä raskasta, pitäis asioista pystyä vähän joustamaan puoolin ja toisin, eli sovitellaan ei pelkästään vauhtia mutta myös matkaa. Tämän ajattelisin jo pelkästään omaltta mikkihiiri-kuntopohjalta.

Tässäpä minun 50snt. Nämä jutut ei onneksi ole minulta poies.

----------


## TPP

> Onkohan teillä siellä oulussa ihan kaikki komerot lämpimänä (Pulkkinen imitaatio) ? Ikinä kuullut missään, että kukaan muu lähtisi kello 08.00 yhteislenkille sunnuntaiaamuna.Normaali ihmiset heräilee vasta siihen aikaan talvella sunnuntai aamuisin

----------


## LTP

Totta tosiaan siirtymätaipaleet vievät aikaa ja lähtöaika "kasilenkillä" on talvella aikainen. Mitä sitten matkaan tulee niin sitä kukanenkin voi lyhentää oman maun mukaan, tauolta voi jäädä pois tai tulla mukaan tauollla. Näiltä osin tauko siis palvelee meitä kaikkia. 
Korostan kuitenkin vauhdin merkitystä yhteislenkillä. Käsittääkseni yhteislenkki oli se sitten juoksu-, hiihto tai pyörälenkki yms...toteutetaan yhdessä mahdollisimman monelle soveltuvan rasitusasteen pohjalta. Mielestäni yhteislenkin tavoite ei välttämätta ole saada juuri sitä "OIKEAA TREENIÄ" oikeaan aikaan, vaan yhteislenkille tullaan tapamaan toisia samanharrastuksen parissa pyöriviä ihmisiä.
Näyttää lunta tulevan tupaan vaikkei vielä kunolla ole talvikaan  :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

> Ei herttinen tässä olla ehdotettukaan vauhdin nostoa että saadaan kilometrit täyteen. Päinvastoin, jos lenkki halutaan pitää kevyenä ja jokaiselle sopivana, ei tunti tehokkaasta peliajasta pois ja tuntia myöhäisemmän startin talvella luulisi karkoittavan uusia harrastajia. Semminkään kun ottaa huomioon että monelle taitaa tulla tunti jo pelkistä siirtymätaipaleista.



On totta, että keskitalvella lumikelillä 4 tunnin lenkki on vähän ylipitkä. Varsinkin niille pitkämatkalaisille, jotka tulee Haukipudas-Kempele-Jääli-Oulunsalo etäisyydeltä. Siinähän lenkki venyy helposti 5 tunnin mittaiseksi siirtymien kanssa. Pieni lähtöajan säätö myöhäisemmäimäksi voisi olla siis aiheellista pahimpana kaamosaikana.

Lähtöaikaa tärkeämpi asia on vauhti. Mielestäni on järkevää tehdä selkeä ero vauhdissa 08-lenkin ja 10-lenkin välillä. 08-lenkin suurin ongelma tällä hetkellä on kuntoilijalle liian kova ajovauhti. Kun kyselee 08-lenkiltä pois jääneitä kavereilta poisjäännin syytä, niin 90% on jäänyt pois liian kovan vauhdin takia. 10% on jäänyt pois liian hiljaisen vauhdin vuoksi. 

Ainoa järkevä johtopäätös tästä on 08-lenkin ajovauhdin selkeä hiljentäminen. Kun syke hakkaa tavallisella harrastajalla noin 120 lukemissa, ollaan tähän vuodenaikaan järkevällä tasolla. Kovakuntoiset voivat hakea halutessaan lisähaastetta 10-lenkiltä. Jokainen tekee valinnan itse eikä siitä pidä kenenkään pahastua, jos välillä käy myös sillä toisella lenkillä ajelemassa.

Heikompikuntoisetkin haluaisivat mielellään ajella yhteislenkkejä, sillä tuollainen sunnuntaiaamun lenkki on parhaimmillaan hieno sosiaalinen tapahtuma. Kahvitauko sopii hyvin harrastajien lenkeille. Mikäpä on sen hienompaa, kun kurvata yhdessä huoltoasemalle porisemaan pyöräilystä. 

On hienoa, että 10-lenkki on virinnyt uudestaan pienen hiljaiselon jälkeen. Nämä lenkit täydentävät loistavasti toisiaan. Nyt on tarjolla jokaiselle sopivantasoinen lenkki.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Näyttää lunta tulevan tupaan vaikkei vielä kunolla ole talvikaan



Ei tule. Siis lunta tupaan. Aiheellista läppää.

----------


## LTP

No hyvä kun ei mulla oo oikeesti tupaa vaan ihan oikea puutalo ja siellä moderni kööki... "viel on viitonen taskus kahviin ja pullaan"  :Hymy:

----------


## BadRobot

Olen samaa mieltä,että toisen lenkkiporukan tulo ei ole haitta,vaan etu,koska kuntotaso vaihtelee porukassa aika paljon.Jos toisen sykkeet on 120, niin jollakin se voi olla 90 samalla vauhdilla.Toinen palelee.Toista kehittää,toista ei.Hyvä että keskustelua syntyy,minä koen tauot ajan haaskuuksi,ainakin nykyisessä muodossa,eli liian pitkinä.Perheellisellä kun tuo aika on jossain määrin rajattua.Mutta voihan sitä ajella yksinkin,mikä estää.

----------


## LTP

Onko aivan totta että koet n. 20 min tauon yhteislenkillä ajan haaskaukseksi?

----------


## Klossi

Aionpa heittää minäkin 08-lenkin rivijäsenenä palstalle muutaman ajatuksen...Taitaa olla eniten keskustelua aiheuttava puheenaihe tuo vauhti :Sarkastinen: . Mielestäni 08-lenkin osallistujamäärä on paras mittari lenkin onnistumisesta. Olen houkutellut kuntoilevia tuttujani mukaan sunnuntaiaamun lenkille. Mielestäni oletus liian kovasta lenkkivauhdista nostaa kynnystä tulla mukaan.
Suurin osa meistä 08-lenkkiläisistä on aivan tavallisia kuntoilijoita, jotka ovat uskollisesti mukana sunnuntaiaamuisin nimenomaan leppoisan vauhdin (pk), sekä mukavan yhdessäolon vuoksi. Perinteisiin kuuluu sokerina pohjalla myös kahvitauko!
Niin kuin EKH on aivan oikein todennut tällä palstalla, on jokaisella mahdollisuus osallistua joko 08- tai 10-lenkille oman mieltymyksensä mukaan. Tietääkseni tämä on lähes ainutlaatuista Suomessa...

08-lenkillä kannattaisi mielestäni ainakin kokeilla hieman myöhäisempää aloitusaikaa (esim. klo 9) pimeimpään vuodenaikaan (joulu-tammi-helmikuu?), koska nyt päivänvaloa riittää loppulenkillä, mutta ensi tunnit ajetaan pimeydessä. Lenkin myöhäistäminen voisi houkutella mukaan useampia pyöräilijöitä. Itse aloitan (mikäli sää sen sallii) lenkin Haukiputaalta, ja olisi tietenkin mukavaa, ettei tarvitsisi nousta sydäntalvella aivan näin aikaisin valmistautumaan :Nolous: ...

----------


## BadRobot

> Onko aivan totta että koet n. 20 min tauon yhteislenkillä ajan haaskaukseksi?



Niinkuin alunperin sanoin,liian pitkä tauko. Useinkaan se 20min ei riitä. Enemmän mua kiinnostaa tuo 8-9 väli.
Ja loppujen lopuksi sama,en kyllä ole se ahkerin talvilenkkeilijä. Tärkintä on liike.

----------


## LTP

Itse kuulun kanssa niihin laiskoihin talvilenkkeilijöhin enkä tule olemaan läheskään aina mukana. Tuosta lähtöajasta on keskusteltu ja tullaan varmasti vielä keskustelemaan, mutta... aika hyvä se kasi kuitenkin on varsinkin perheellisen kannalta.

----------


## JTL

Heh, pakko se on meikäläisenkin antaa oma mielipide asiasta vaikka en ole kovin kauaa vielä ryhmälenkkejä harrastanutkaan. Omaa kuntoilua on avittanut hirveästi kasilenkillä käynti, kun se viikon pisin harjoitus onkin ollut kaikista helpoin, kun matka taittuu mukavasti juoruja kuunnellen. Vauhti on ollut ok ja hiljempaakin voidaan mennä, omaa rasitusta voi kyllä lisätä esim. paineilla pelaamalla tai lisäämällä oman lenkin pituutta. Ja kun lähtee BadRobot:in kyytiin kahvikireissä niin saa tutustua noutajaan hyvinkin nopeasti :Hymy: .

Mutta ainoa pieni miinusmerkki on aikainen lenkin aloitus, pyhäaamuna pitää tehdä viikon aikaisin herätys. Tosin se nouseminen on vain tahdosta kiinni, mutta esim. yhdeksältä lähteminen olis paljon helpompaa. Ja tämä varmaan korostuu näin vuoden pimeimpinä aikoina.

----------


## EKH

Jo vuosikausia 08-lenkillä roikkuneena ajajana ehdotan muutamia ajatuksia talven lenkeistä.

Ajovauhti. 
Rauhoitetaan nyt 08-lenkin ajovauhtia sen verran, että lenkille uskaltaa tulla mukaan myös ne heikompikuntoiset tai muuten lajin harrastusta aloittelevat. Suosittelen myös, että kaikki lenkille tulevat laittavat alle ne pitävimmät nastarenkaat mitä omalta varikolta löytyy. Jos jotkut kokevat 08-lenkin vauhdin itselleen liian hiljaiseksi, niin he voivat halutessaan testata omaa kuntoaan 10-lenkillä.

Lenkin pituus. 
Lenkkiä voidaan lyhentää jonkin verran nyt sydäntalven aikana. Se perinteinen 4 tunnin lenkki voidaan lyhentää noin 3 tunnin lenkiksi. Tämän lisäksi tulee tietysti ne jokaisen omat siirtymätaipaleet.

Lenkin alkamisaika. 
Tästä voidaan sopia vaikka ensi sunnuntaina kahvipöydässä tarkemmin. Ehdotan kuitenkin, että lenkki alkaisi Haapalehdon Shelliltä joko 08.00 tai viimeistään klo 8.30. Tämän myöhäisemmäksi ei alkamisaikaa kannata venyttää, jotta lenkiltä ehtii ajoissa takaisin kotiin. Eli lenkki loppuisi loppuparlamenttiin noin klo 11.30 kieppeillä.

Kahvitauko
Jokaisella 08-lenkillä pidetään se perinteinen kahvitauko. Ihan niin kuin ennenkin. Kahvin ja pullan kera. Samalla voi sulatella varpaita nyt talvipakkasilla.

Näitä ajatuksia saa kommentoida. Ihan vapaasti. Lenkkiä yritetään muovata ns. tavallisen keskivertokuntoilijan toiveiden mukaan.


Niin ja ainakin vielä ensi sunnuntaina lähdetään perinteiseen aikaan liikkeelle, eli klo 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Kahvit voidaan juoda vaikkapa Zeppelinin Shellillä tai Ouluntullissa. Ajetaan kuitenkin Kaakkurin ja Kokkokankaan tien kautta Kempeleeseen. JA sitten jotain vähän eri reittiä takaisin kaupunkiin.

----------


## vivlevelo

> Jo vuosikausia 08-lenkillä roikkuneena ajajana ehdotan muutamia ajatuksia talven lenkeistä.
> Ajovauhti. 
> Lenkin pituus. 
> Lenkin alkamisaika. 
> Kahvitauko



Kuten en valmistele kilpailua ja kuitenkin innokas pyöräilija, kyllä sopii 
lähtö 08.30 esim joulukuussa ja tammikuussa,
kahvitauko tietenkin ainakin 15 minuuttia   :Kieli pitkällä:  :Kieli pitkällä: ,
lenkinpituus noin kaksi kertaa 25 tai 30 kms, ja ajovauhti 20km/h.
Mutta joka kerta pitä myös katsoa mitä se lampömittari sanoo...ahglaglakylmä :No huh!:  :No huh!:

----------


## LTP

Keskustelu on käynyt kuumana myös tiskin takana paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä. On mm. toivottu, että älkää missään tapauksessa luopuko kahvitauoista koskaan "kasilenkillä" niinpä tässä talven aikana on joulu- ja tammikuun aikan tarjolla pullakahvetta tauoilla ihan ilmatteeksi ei nyt ihan joka sunnuntai, mutta kun satun lenkille niin tarjottavaa löytyy.
Se lähtöaika on sitten ihan eri juttu, mutta kesällähän se tietty ei ole ongelma. Lenkin lähtöaika on ja ilmeisesti pysyy kello kahdeksassa?
...lämpömittariin on todella syytä vilkaista talvella  :Hymy:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Keskustelu on käynyt kuumana myös tiskin takana paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä. On mm. toivottu, että älkää missään tapauksessa luopuko kahvitauoista koskaan "kasilenkillä" niinpä tässä talven aikana on joulu- ja tammikuun aikan tarjolla pullakahvetta tauoilla ihan ilmatteeksi ei nyt ihan joka sunnuntai, mutta kun satun lenkille niin tarjottavaa löytyy.
> Se lähtöaika on sitten ihan eri juttu, mutta kesällähän se tietty ei ole ongelma. Lenkin lähtöaika on ja ilmeisesti pysyy kello kahdeksassa?
> ...lämpömittariin on todella syytä vilkaista talvella



Eli jos kotona ei lohkea viikonloppuna piparia, niin nyt on hyvät tsäännsit.  Pojat taitaa olla aivan pullaosastolla.  :Vink: 

Sori, tais olla liian rankka spinning-sessio.

----------


## BadRobot

Ilman taukoa pärjää parhaiten,mutta kahvitauon pois jättäminen lienee liian uskalias ehdotus....

Näin kirjoitin ensimmäisessä viestissäni,kyllä tauon voi pitää,mielestäni sen pituutta kannattaa lyhentää,mikäli mahdollista. Ei taida älteepeetä näkyä lenkillä ihan heti.. :Sarkastinen:  ethän tarkoittanut hiihtolenkkejä? Mukava saada porukka aktivoitumaan noinkin helposti,jos vielä ehdottaisi lenkin siirtämistä...hmmm...miten hullua pidetään jännityksessä? Mää kerron huomenna. Täällä Aarne Tanninen,Washington.

----------


## TPP

> Eli jos kotona ei lohkea viikonloppuna piparia, niin nyt on hyvät tsäännsit. Pojat taitaa olla aivan pullaosastolla. 
> 
> Sori, tais olla liian rankka spinning-sessio.



 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LTP

> Oulussa ajetaan pyöräilijöiden yhteislenkkiä ympäri vuoden aina sunnuntaisin klo 8.00. Lähtöpaikkana on Haapalehdon Shell. Ajetaan noin 4 tuntia rauhallisella vauhdilla. Lenkillä pidetään aina kahvitauko.



Hyvä muistaa kuinka tämä topikki on alkanut v.2004 samoihin aikoihin. Tässä EKH kiteyttää hyvin muutamalla lauseella mitä 08-lenkki on. Mun osalta kiitos tästä keskustelusta ja hieno homma että 10 lenkki taas toimii. Hyvä että on vaihtoehtoja! 
Älkää palelko... :Hymy:

----------


## BadRobot



----------


## LTP

Tuo oli aika hyvä...
(Huom! otsikko päällä muuttunut)
Ehdotat mullekin varmaan kohta sitä spinnaamista, mutten taida osata kuin pinnata mistä milloinkin.

----------


## BadRobot

Kaverilla taitaa olla schwalbe etukiekossa lumen määrästä arvioiden :Sarkastinen: 
Juu,eiku spinnaamaan vaan,ja venyttelyyn,kuntosalille,sulkikseen jajajaja..
oujee :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

Yhteislenkki sunnuntaina klo 10:00 Ouluhallilta. PK-lenkkiä kaikille!

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Yhteislenkki sunnuntaina klo 10:00 Ouluhallilta. PK-lenkkiä kaikille!



Hiihtämään hiihtämään joka aamu sännätään, ja kun lenkki on ohi niin lisää plännätään. Tahdon olla hiihtämässä aina sekä lauantaina, sunnuntaina, maanantaina ja tiistaina.

----------


## buhvalo

Siellähän on  miehellä virtaa. :Hymy:  Pitää kai sitä itekkin kohta suksia kokeilla,  tosin alkuviikosta on nuoskaa ja sitten pinta on jäässä ja sitten...

----------


## EKH

Moro.

Tänään ajeltiin 08-lenkki pikku pakkasessa 11 pyöräilijän voimin. Aamulla turputteli vähän lunta, kun haeskelin Kalevaa postilaatikosta. Onneksi sade hellitti kuitenkin jo aamukahdeksalta. Shelliltä lähdettiin liikkeelle sitä perinteistä talvilenkkireittiä kohti Tupoksen ABC:tä. Aamuiset pyörätiet olivat tosi hiljaisia, vain muutama vastaantulija jossain Maikkulan nurkilla. 

Zeppelinin jälkeen paineltiin Rajakorven tietä kohti Tupoksen ABC:tä. Oli mukava tulla mittaamaan ABC:n loppetmunkin pituutta pitkän tauon jälkeen. Päivän munkkikahvi-indeksi oli muuten 3,30 euroa. Viimeksi 08-lenkki vieraili täällä joskus viime kevättalvella. Viime viikon vilkas nettikeskustelu jatkui myös kahvipöydässä. 08-lenkin lähtöajasta oli puhetta netissä ja nyt asiasta järjestettiin oikein juhlallinen äänestys. Vastakkain olivat ajat 08.00 ja 08.30. Tiukasti äänin 6-5 äänestyksen voitti se entinen aika, eli tästä edespäinkin 08-lenkki lähtee liikkeelle Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 08.00. 

Toinen keskustelun aihe oli ajovauhti. Talvi- ja kesälenkkien rasituksen vertaileminen on tullut ainakin mulle helpommaksi sen jälkeen, kun olen käyttänyt Polarin wattimittaria pyörässä. 
Tämän päivän lenkin keskiwatit olivat 196W. Keskari oli 20,3 km/h. (Renkaina oli edessä Nokian 240 nastainen ja takana saman firman 106 nastainen.)

Vertasin piruuttani näitä tämän päivän lukemia kesän maantieletkalenkkien watteihin. 
Kun watit olivat kesällä samoissa 195-205W lukemissa, oli sellaisen lenkin keskari noin 29,5-30,5 km/h. 
Eli aika kovaa mentiin vielä tänäänkin noin kuntoilijan vauhdiksi, vaikka kuitenkin selvästi hitaampaa kuin muuten tänä syksynä. Viime talvena lenkkien keskiwatit olivat yleensä noin 180W luokkaa. Eli pikkuisen pitää vielä vauhtia hinata alaspäin, niin homma alkaa näyttää tosi hyvältä. Kun keskari pysyy vähän alle 20km/h lukemissa, niin vauhti on varmasti aika hyvä. Rasituksen hienosäätöä voi jokainen tehdä helposti rengasvalinnalla, ilmanpaineiden laskemisella, yms. säätöhommilla. 

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Kempeleen ja Oulunsalon Shellin kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppuparlamentti pidettiin Merijalin rannassa katsellen kalan perässä soutajia. 

Shelliltä Shellille pituutta tuli aikan tasan 60 km. Aikaa tuohon meni aika tasan 3 tuntia. Siihen sitten ne omat siirtymät kaupan päälle. Kiitoksia lenkkikavereille mukavasta lenkistä! Lenkit jatkuvat ensi sunnuntaina klo 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## wiljami

> Moro.
> - Tänään ajeltiin 08-lenkki pikku pakkasessa 11 pyöräilijän voimin. 
> - 08-lenkin lähtöajasta oli puhetta netissä ja nyt asiasta järjestettiin oikein juhlallinen äänestys. 
> - Toinen keskustelun aihe oli ajovauhti.



Yleinen Moro kaikille tasapuolisesti 

Tätä 08 -ketjua edestakaisin kelatessa ei voi muuta kuin ihmetellä. Kutakuinkin ketjun alusta saakka 08 -lenkin: 
- aloitusaika on ollut väärä
- vauhti riittämätön
- kahvitauot liian pitkiä 
- extrana yöpyöräilyssä liian monta osallistujaa. 

Näistä puutteista huolimatta, tai juuri niiden takia, 08-lenkki lienee varmin kimppalenkki Oulussa ja lenkillä riittää ajokavereita kelillä kuin kelillä.  :Hymy:  

Toivottavasti 08 -lenkin niukka enemmistö onnistuu pitämään lenkin suorituksen jatkossakin "vääränä" ja keräämään yksinäisiä pyöräilynharrastajia kimppalenkkien pariin. Tuolta 08 -lenkeiltä kuntoaan ja ajotekniikkaansa hioneet voivat sitten helposti siirtyä esim. 10 -lenkille.

----------


## BadRobot

Raati on äänestänyt,jopa ne paikalta puuttuneet :Sekaisin: Tämä meni ihan kuin Kekkosen aikana,kuka jätti äänestämättä... :Sekaisin:  No,tulos on virallinen,joten pulinat pois! Paitsi jos saa narista,niin vauhti meinasi taas karata Oulunsalon suuunalla...tule apuun anja!Eikö mukavaa oli,kiitosta kavereille!!

_Hiihtämään hiihtämään joka aamu sännätään, ja kun lenkki on ohi niin lisää plännätään. Tahdon olla hiihtämässä aina sekä lauantaina, sunnuntaina, maanantaina ja tiistaina_

_Mikäs puttaan oma mikkoalatalo täällä laulelee???_

----------


## JTL

Nyt nopeasti ulos sanomaan jäähyväiset ensilumille. Huomenna se on jo liian myöhäistä :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Nyt nopeasti ulos sanomaan jäähyväiset ensilumille. Huomenna se on jo liian myöhäistä.



No, niinpä näyttää. On jo seuraavaa erää tarjolla.

----------


## JTL

Jeah, onneksi käänsi hieman pakkasen puolelle. Jos tuommoset satsit tuppaa  tulemaan vetenä alas niin ruohonleikkurilla on tänäkin jouluna hommia.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Virpiniemen tykkilumilatu vastusti vesisadetta kiitettävästi. Tosin maasto on lievästi "haastava" näin ensilenkeille.

----------


## EKH

Lähtee klo 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

Ajellaan pyöräteitä pitkin rauhallinen 3 tunnin lenkki, jonka keskari on alle 20 km/h. Voitaisiin tänä viikonloppuna pyöriskellä enimmäkseen joen pohjoispuolella. Kahvit jossain huoltoasemalla tai Hiukkavaarassa. 

Tietääkö muuten kukaan, että onkohan muuten Auran majan kahvio jo auki? Siellä on perinteisesti hienot ja tuoreet munkit.

----------


## BadRobot

Jos ajelee pyöräteitä Kiiminkiin ja palaa Jääliin kahville,siitä mettän läpi Alakylän tielle,Kuivasjärvelle,Patelaan,Tuiraan loppuporinat :Sekaisin:

----------


## LTP

Auranmaja ei oo auki vasta kun Tapaninpäivän jälkeen.

----------


## EKH

Pitäisköhän tuo huominen reitti katella kuitenkin niin, ettei tarvi ajella Alakylän tietä. Pyörätiet ovat noin aamupäivällä aika rauhallisia ja hyviä paikkoja ajella. Pistetään kaikki hyvät reittiehdotukset kehiin aamulla Shellin pihalla. 

Oleellista on hidas vauhti. Pistäkää nyt hyvät ihimiset runsaasti vaatetta päälle, ettei tarvi palella. Ohuet kortonkihousut voi suosiolla jättää sinne vaatekaappiin odottamaan plussakelejä.

----------


## EKH

Moro,

tänään ajeltiin 08-lenkki 9 pyöräilijän voimin pikku pakkasessa. Tuuli tuiversi melkoisella voimalla viskellen samalla lunta päin näköä. Onneksi ajolasit on keksitty, joten näkyvyys säilyi hyvänä koko lenkin ajan.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulun pohjoisten lähiöiden kierros Kuivasjärven, Patelan ja Hietasaaren kautta torille kahville. Torimakasiini on vanha tunnelmallinen hirsinen kahvila, jossa on hyvä pysähtyä talvilenkeillä. Munkkikahvit irtosivat 3,00 eurolla.

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin kurvailemassa Oulun eteläisissä lähiöissä Oritkarin (mahtava tuuli!), Oulunlahden ja Kaakkurin suunnalla. Lopuksi palailtiin Maikkulan ja Oulunsuun kautta takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Loppumatkalla alkoi olla jo jonkun verran irtolunta rattaiden alla, joten vastus lisääntyi pikkuhiljaa.

Lopputurinat poristiin Haapalehdossa. Matkamittariin kertyi kotipihassa noin 63 km. Aikaa vietettiin satulassa 3.04h. Keskari taisi olla noin 20,8 km/h. Ei ihan päästy alle 20 km/h tasolle, mutta ensi sunnuntaina voidaan taas harjoitella hitaasti ajamista. Tämänpäivän keskiwatit olivat Schwalben nastoilla varustetulla pyörällä 208W, eli ihan reipasta menoa.

Mukava lenkki, kiitoksia kavereille jutuista ja tuulensuojasta! Ensi sunnuntaina taas lenkille klo 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## BadRobot

Sepä oli virkistävä ulkoiluhetki mukavassa seurassa. Tuulesta huolimatta matka taittui mukavasti,huolimatta veikkausvihjeiden unohtumisen matkalle.  Luulen vauhdin kelevanneen kaikille,älteepeen kahavit oli aikas kuivat.... :Vink:

----------


## BadRobot

Minne sitä aamulla?Vai ollaanko kotona piparihommissa?

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaille startataan ti 29.10 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Koetetaan löytää reittejä, joita viime päivien sateet eivät ole aivan surkeiksi pehmentäneet. Tervetuloa mukaan parin tunnin lenkille!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaille startattiin kuuden ajajan voimin. Lähtö venyi muutaman minuutin, kun piti tehdä rengastöitä heti alkusiirtymän päätteeksi. Suunnattiin Kelloa kohti aikomuksena tarkistaa siellä vähän polkujen kuntoa. Pikkuisen oli vesi noussut joihinkin kohtiin, mutta taluttamalla päästiin läpi - rohkeimmat ajamallakin. Kellosta palailtiin asfalttireittejä, mutta Holstinmäen pohjoispuolelta käännyttiin vielä Asemakylän suuntaan ja ajettiin sieltä Kalimenkylän suuntaan, mistä viime viikolla testattua polkua pitkin Ritaharjuun/Aaltokankaalle ja siitä edelleen Prismalle. Yritin opetella tekniikkaakin, joten tästä saattaa avautua kartta...

Prismalle palattiin takaisin melko tarkalleen 20.00 aikaan eli kahdessa tunnissa homma hoitui. Kilometrejä kertyi vähän yli 35.

Kiitos mukanaolleille! Hitaita ajetaan jälleen ensi tiistaina, jos kelit suovat!

Ja sitä ennen olisi tarjolla sunnuntainen saunalenkki, josta infoa löytyy tästä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...73#post2118173

----------


## jmakkone

Joutsensillan Intersport tarjoaa meille virvoitusjuomat ja makkarat sunnuntain saunalenkille. Minä käyn lauantaina hakemassa limpparia, vichyä, mehua ja makkaroita sunnuntaita varten. Eli omia juomia ei tarvitse ellei sitten halua kolmannen luokan palautusjuomia tai muita erikoisia.

T. Jussi

----------


## EKH

> Joutsensillan Intersport tarjoaa meille virvoitusjuomat ja makkarat sunnuntain saunalenkille. Minä käyn lauantaina hakemassa limpparia, vichyä, mehua ja makkaroita sunnuntaita varten. Eli omia juomia ei tarvitse ellei sitten halua kolmannen luokan palautusjuomia tai muita erikoisia.
> 
> T. Jussi




Kuulostaa hienolta! Kiitoksia koko porukan puolesta.

----------


## EKH

Huomenna on vuorossa kaikelle kansalle avoin 08-saunalenkki. 

Letka lähtee liikkeelle Haapalehdon Shelliltä kello 08.00. Ajetaan ensin Hietasaareen Villa Kaljaasiin (osoite on Kaljaasintie 8), jonne jätetään reput ja saunakamppeet. 
Aamulla voi tulla myös suoraan Villa Kaljaasiin. Veikkaan, että ehdimme sinne Haapalehdosta noin kello 8.20 jälkeen. Heben nuotittama lenkki jatkuu Kaljaasin pihalta kohti pohjoisia sorateitä. 

Lenkiltä palataan suurin piirtein puolenpäivän maissa takaisin Villa Kaljaasille. Siellä saunotaan, kahvitellaan sekä paistetaan makkaraa porukalla. Joutsensillan Intersport tarjoaa makkara- ja limpparikattauksen. Lisäksi Hannu hakee pikkusen pizzaa vielä kyytipojaksi.  Pyyhkeet ja kolmannen luokan palautusjuomat pitää jokaisen tuoda itse.

----------


## Ride

Muutama kuva muistoksi saunalenkiltä, kiitos vaan järjestäjille 
https://picasaweb.google.com/1070560...A&noredirect=1

----------


## arimk

Tällainen sauna-lenkki. Kiitos lenkkiseurasta ja saunasta.

----------


## EKH

08-saunalenkillä

08-lenkkien syksyn soratiekausi jatkui tänään sumuisessa kelissä.  Ensimmäinen startti otettiin  Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta. Suunnaksi otettiin Hietasaari ja Villa Kaljaasi. Reput ja muut raskaammat tavarat jätettiin saunalle ja matka jatkui Heben nuotittamana kohti pohjoista. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 16 ajajaa.

Hebe oli nuotittanut meille merenrantoja mukailevan polku- ja soratiereitin kohti Haukipudasta. Matkaa taitettiin sumuisessa kelissä lämpömittarien näyttäessä -1 C lukemia. Reitti oli taas monipuolinen sekoitus kaikenlaista pintaa. Kiviniemen rantapolulla oli pikkusen märkää, mutta muuten saatiin ajella melko kuivia polkuja. Uutta reittiä ainakin näille jaloille löytyi Kiviniemen kalasataman lähistöltä. Pojat laittavat varmaankin reittikartan näkösälle, joten siitä näkyy hyvin tämän päivän kierros.

Kahvit juotiin tänään Haukiputaan Seolla. Täällä on tarjolla maakunnan parhaat paikan päällä leivotut korvapuustit ja pannarit.

Kahvin jälkeen palailtiin radan itäpuolta pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin päin. Ritaharjussa minäkin pääsin kartalle sijainnista. Eikohän nuo Haukiputtaan soratiet ala kohta oppia, kun useampaan kertaan siellä ajelee. Lopuksi palailtiin Koskelan ja Toppilan kautta takaisin Hietasaareen ja Villa Kaljaasiin. Shelliltä Kaljaasille kertyi matkaa noin 67 km. Kiitoksia ratamestari Hebelle mukavasta kierroksesta.

Lenkin jälkeen päästiin saunomaan ja paistamaan kodassa makkaraa. Puoli kahden tienoilla Hannu toi koko porukalle kolme jättipizzaa. Niiden laatikot olivat niin suuria, etteivät mahtuneet kodan ovesta sisälle. Siispä porukka siirtyi päärakennuksen puolelle jatkamaan ruokailua.

08-lenkillä on tullut perinteeksi palkita vuoden pyöräilijä. Perinne alkoi jo vuonna 2003 ja sen jälkeen on pokaali annettu aina vuodeksi hoitoon hyvään kotiin. Tällainen palkitseminen on aina vaikeaa, sillä mukavassa porukassa palkinto pitäisi antaa kaikille. Tänä palkinnon sai Junnu Kangas. 
Tiistain hitaiden ja Oulujärven ympäriajon käynnistäminen sekä muutenkin aktiivinen toimiminen oululaisten brevettien järjestelyissä ovat hieno osoitus Junnun aktiivisuudesta. Onnittelut Junnulle koko porukan puolesta!

Vuosi 2013 on ollut taas oikein aktiivinen pyöräilyvuosi täällä Oulun suunnalla. Harrastepyöräily on taas lisääntynyt ja letkoja ajelee jo useita tässäkin kaupungissa. Kovakuntoisimmat harrastajat ovat innostuneet entistä enemmän myös numerolapun kanssa ajamisesta. On hyvä, että Oulun kaltaisesta pyöräilykaupungista löytyy tarjontaa joka lähtöön. Vielä kun joku järjestäisi vanhojen pyörien ajot kaupunkiin, niin homma kuulostaisi hienolta.

Kiitoksia vielä koko porukalle mukavasta pyöräilypäivästä. Kiitokset myös Hebelle, että pääsimme Villa Kaljaasiin. Kiitokset myös päivän tila- ja ruokasponsoreille eli Intersport Joutsensillalle sekä OTC:lle. Ruoka oli hyvää ja sitä oli riittävästi.

Ensi pyhänä on isänpäivä, jolloin 08-lenkkiä ei ajeta. Koitetaan juhlia isänpäivää vanhoja perinteitä kunnioittaen, eli ollaan nukkuvinaan sängyssä on odotetaan aamukahvikattausta saapuvaksi. Lenkille voi livahtaa pikaisesti jossain sopivassa raossa. Jos silloin haluaa yhteislenkille, niin kymmeneltä lähtee Lekatien lenkki Suvalan pihasta.

08-lenkki palaa takaisin satulaan kahden viikon päästä. Tuomas lupasi katsoa meille pohjoisten sorateiden kierroksen. Tarjolla on ainakin vierailu Runtelin harjulla merenrantamaisemissa sekä kahvit Martinniemen ABC:llä.

----------


## Korhonen

Kiitoksia kovasti yllätyspokaalista! Kyllähän tuollainen huomionosoitus mieltä lämmittää. Täytyy tosin tunnustaa, että oma lehmähän se on ollut ojassa noissa järjestelytouhuissa - ajoseuraa olen hakenut. Ja aktiiviset ajajathan lopulta tekevät niin tapahtumat kuin yhteislenkitkin. Kiitos kuuluu siis kaikille niille, jotka touhuihin osallistuvat.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen ti 5.11 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prismalta. Sääennusteet näyttävät tiistai-illan osalta vähän kurjilta ainakin sateen osalta, mutta ajetaan se, mitä siellä kohtuudella viitsii ajella. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## lammas kolari

näillä näkymin saattaa tulla työ esteitä ja sen takia voi olla että en pääsekään oppaksi kahden viikon päästä

Tuomas .R

Tuomas lupasi katsoa meille pohjoisten sorateiden kierroksen. Tarjolla on ainakin vierailu Runtelin harjulla merenrantamaisemissa sekä kahvit Martinniemen ABC:llä.[/QUOTE]

----------


## EKH

Ok. Jos Tuomas ei pääse 08-lenkin ratamestariksi kahden viikon päästä, niin ajellaan silloin vaikkapa Kassisen kierros. Ilmoittele Tuomas sitten lähempänä, että pääsetkö mukaan kasilenkille.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajettiin tänään kolmen ajajan voimin. Räntä-/vesisade alkoi aavistuksen myöhässä, joten alkusiirtymän sai ajella ilman sadetakkia. Vähän ennen klo 18 alkoi kuitenkin sade tihentyä, joten sateeseen lähdettiin liikkeelle ajatuksena kokeilla kuntoradan pehmeyttä. Kun rata tuntui olevan kohtuullisen hyvässä kunnossa, niin jatkoimme Saaran talleilta Auranmajalle. Auranmajalta otettiin suunta kohti Kalimeenkylää. Tämä väli Kalimeenojan eteläpuolella oli vähän pehmeässä kunnossa, mutta ajamalla läpi mentiin. Maasturilla ei olisi ollut työlästäkään, mutta crossarin kapeammat renkaat vähän hakivat muitakin ajolinjoja kuin kuskin ajattelemia. Kalimeenkylästä ajoimme Navettakankaantielle ja sieltä Kellon Asemakylän suuntaan, mistä moottoritien länsipuolelta käännyimme kohti etelää ja jatkoimme Herukan kautta Kuivasrantaan ja takaisin Prismalle.

Vähän on hankala valita ajoreittejä just nyt, kun monet päällystämättömät reitit ovat sateiden vuoksi aika pehmeitä ja raskaita ajaa. Pyörätiet taas on kylvetty täyteen hiekkaa ja vaikka se näyttäisi olevan todellakin hiekkaa eikä mursketta, niin silti sinne sekaan tuntuu osuvan teräviä kiviä niin paljon, että rengastöitä on joutunut tekemään tuon tuostakin. 

Loppupalaverissa kävi ilmi, että kilometrejä oli lenkillä kertynyt 27 ja aikaa kului kaikkiaan vähän alle 1h 50min. Kiitokset mukanaolleille! Tiistain hitaat jälleen ensi viikon tiistaina!

----------


## arimk

Tässä tiistain hitaitten räntäsadereitti graafisessa muodossa.

----------


## maantienässä

mmitähän järkeä tuossa hiekan ja sorankylvämisessä oli. Lunta oli silloin joka aika sitten noin viikon maassa ja sillä hetkellä nuo väylät holvattiin täyteen soraa. Sitten lumi suli kerralla yhden vesisateen aikana pois ja nyt lunta ei ole ollut . Ei ollut jääkeliä lainkaan ja nyt sorat tiellä ja jatkuvasti renkaat puhki. Ei mitään järkeä, eihän sitä pelkkää lumipintaa olisi tarvinnut hiekottaa kun ei sellainen liukas ole. No kunnan miehillä oli kai liikaa musrketta varastossa, joka pitää tämän vuoden puolella käyttää kun niin on budjetoitu :Vihainen:

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaille startataan jälleen ti 12.11 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prismalta. Parisen tuntia leppoisaa ajelua ohjelmassa taas. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tällainen lenkki tänään pyrähdettiin pimeässä metsässä.

----------


## Korhonen

Hitaita tanhuttiin tänään kuuden ajajan voimin. Reitiksi mietittiin ajaminen ensin suht' suoraan pohjoiseen Lintumaansuontielle, sieltä käännös Hämeenjärven suuntaan ja sitten Hämeenjärven länsipuolitse Nurmeslehdontielle ja Navettakankaantielle, mistä sitten Kalimenkylään ja edelleen Ritaharjuun ja edelleen etelää kohti. Arimk ehtikin jo laittaa tarkan reitin, kiitos!

Syyssateiden pehmittämät tiet vievät melkoisesti ajovauhtia ja on etukäteen näemmä vaikea arvioida, kuinka suuri vaikutus on milläkin kelillä. Suurin piirtein samanlainen lenkki ajettiin aiemmin syksyllä vähän alle kahteen tuntiin, mutta nyt mentiin reilusti yliajalle - ajoaika oli 2h 13min ja pari juomataukoa ja yksi kartantarkastelutauko toi vielä jonkin lisäminuutin. Ja tämä siitä huolimatta, että etenkin Hämeenjärventiellä mentiin paikoin turhan kovilla tehoillakin - katson peiliin, itse olin kärjessä. 

Loppupalaveri pidettíin Kasvitieteellisen puutarhan kupeessa ja siinä todettiin kokonaisaikaa kuluneeksi 2h20min, kilometrejä kertyneeksi n. 38 sekä pyörät ja ajajat riittävän kuraisiksi pesuun. 

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille! Hitaita ajetaan jälleen ensi tiistaina, jos säät suinkin sallivat!

----------


## lammas kolari

En pääse oppaaksi kasilenkille, Joudun olemaan lauantain ja sunnuntai  välisen yön töissä/talkoissa, mutta onhan tässä jotain kivaa  itsellenikin kun saa kuunnella vanhaa kunnon scorpionia livenä  talkoiden/töiden parissa.

Vähän yli viikon päästä voin lähteä  oppaaksi, silloin ei pitäisi olla mitään esteitä. Lumen tuleminen voi  olla sitten  este ettei päästä ajamaan haukiputaan lenkkiä.

Tuomas.R

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle. Aluksi Haapalehdosta Murtoselän kautta Loppulaan, josta Isokankaan kautta Huttukylään. Kahvit ABC:llä, jonka jälkeen pikku kiekeröiden kautta takaisin lähtöpisteeseen.

Ajellaan ihan rauhallisesti sen suurempia hosumatta.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Makkaraharjulla

08-lenkkien syksyn soratiekausi jatkui tänään todella vaihtelevassa kelissä.  Aamulla saatiin nauttia kuutamosta ja vähän myöhemmin myös jonkin verran räntäsateesta. Lämpömittari pyöriskeli nollan molemmilla puolilla.  Letkassa oli tänään mukana kolme ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin sateen pehmittämää kuntorataa Valkeisen tielle, josta jatkettiin Murtoselkään. Sangilla saatiin ajella muutama kilometri asfaltilla. Soratielle palattiin Isokankaalla, jossa ajeltiin niin kauas itään päin kuin tietä riitti. Makkaraharjulla todettiin, että nyt ollaan vissiin päätepysäkillä. Parissa kohdassa oli melko pehmeää hiekkaa, mutta muuten oli oikein hyvä ajella. Muutamasta kohdasta lähti mukavan näköisiä polkuja ja tien pohjia etelän ja pohjoisen puolelle, mutta ne jätettiin nyt tutkimatta.

Tuuli oli todella kova, mutta metsän siimeksessä sai kuitenkin ajella kohtuullisen hyvissä oloissa. Pikkuhljaa palailtiin omia jälkiä pitkin takaisin päin. Takaharju pyöräytettiin ympäri vastapäivään. Kalimenlammen lähellä nähtiin jopa kaksi ihmistä. Siiten saakka saatiin ajella ihan omalla porukalla. 

Kalimenojan ylityksen jälkeen noustiin Ylikiimingin tielle. Pikkusen kuutioitiin, että mennäänkö kahville Kiiminkiin vai Hiukkavaaraan. Sen verran oli vilu ja nälkä päällä, että Hiukkavaara veti voiton. Muutama kilometri ajeltiin ihan sileällä asfaltilla ennen kuin kurvattiin Kalimenvaaran tielle. Yhdestä pyörästä hävisivät levyjarruista tehot matkan aikana, joten varovasti piti Kalimenvaaran mäki lasketella alas. 

Valkeiselta tultiin takaisin pehmeälle kuntoradalle, josta sitten ajeltiin kahville Hiukkavaaran kirppikselle. Tässä vaiheessa munkkikahvit kelpasivat kaikille. Nälkäisin mies söi samalla myös lounaan. 

Loppuparlamentti pidettiin kirppiksen kahvilassa, joten jokainen lähti sieltä kohti omaa lounaskattausta. Itse kävin vielä ajelemassa Kivikkokankaalla jonkin aikaa. Uusia taloja on taas noussut sitten viime näkemän.

Hopeanuoli taivalsi tänä aamuna noin 65 km. Pyörän väri muuttui lenkin aikana melko paljon, joten pieni pesu lienee paikallaan.

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä. Toiveissa olisi pikku pakkasta, jolloin metsätiet kovettuisivat mukavaan ajokuntoon. Jos Tuomaksen ohjelmaan vaan sopii, niin ensi pyhänä voitaisiin ajella Tuomaksen suunnittelema reitti pohjoisen suunnalla.

----------


## Korhonen

Huomenna 19.11 on jälleen tiistai ja tiistain hitaat klo 18 Linnanmaan Prismalta. Ohjelmassa pari tuntia ajelua pääosin hiekkateillä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Kaiken todennäköisyyden mukaan ehdin itsekin Prismalle starttiaikaan mennessä, mutta jos oikein huono tuuri käy työjuttujen kanssa, niin joudun jättämään hitaat väliin. Eiköhän ajajia kuitenkin löydy ilman minuakin sen verran, että lenkki saadaan tehtyä.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitailla tänään oli yksimielinen/-miehinen ajoporukka. Iltapäivällä alkanut ja edelleen jatkuva kohtuullinen vesisade ei tainnut olla muiden polkijoiden mielisää.
Minulla ei ollut suunnistusapuria mukana, joten lenkistä tuli aika mielikuvitukseton Prisma-Prisma. Kuntoradat ovat aika pehmeässä kunnossa, paitsi Iinatin lenkki. Iinatin lenkin pohja on tehty karkeammasta aineksesta, eikä se liety kuten muut tuollakin ajetulla reitillä olevat kuntopolut. Ajoaika oli hieman reilu parituntia, kun nautin leppoisasta syyssattesta ja maisemista :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Talvikelit tulevat vääjäämättä tänne Ouluunkin. Poluilla ja metsäteillä on juuri nyt aika raskas keli, kun tuota märkää lunta on ihan riittämiin. Tuomaksen suunnitelema reitti Haukiputaan poluille pitää jättää nyt väliin odottamaan parempia ajokelejä.

Ajellaan huomisella 08-lenkillä pääasiassa aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin. Käväistään kahvilla Tupoksen ABC:lla. Koitetaan ajella jonkinlainen rengaslenkki, eli menomatka pikkusen eri paikasta kuin tulo.

Vauhti on rauhallista ja lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tämän päiväinen 08-lenkki hienossa alkutalven säässä.

----------


## EKH

08-aurinkolenkillä

08-lenkit siirtyivät tänään talvikauteen. Viimeöisen lumipyryn jäljiltä sumuisen kostea marraskuu oli vaihtunut huikaisevan kirkkaaksi talveksi. Lumiselle Shellin pihalle kokoontui yhdeksän ajajaa.

Tarkoituksena oli etsiä aurattuja pyöräteitä ja suunnata kohti Tupoksen Abc:tä. Taktiikka onnistui hyvin, sillä auramiehet olivat olleet aika hyvin liikkeellä. Vain muutamassa kohdassa ajeltiin umpihangessa. 

Onkin parempi, että lunta sataa kerralla noin 10-15 cm. Tällöin auraus toimii paremmin kuin normaalilla 5-6 cm:n lumisateella. Muistaako muuten kukaan, mistä kohti Oulun kaupungin nettisivulta löytyy se palautelomake, jolla valitetaan huonosta aurauksesta? Viimeksi toissatalvena, kun valitin sen lomakkeen avulla, olivat lumet tosin jo sulaneet ennen kuin asiani oli otettu käsittelyyn.

Auringon noustessa ilma alkoi kylmetä. Lähtiessä kotona oli -5 C ja Tupoksessa mittari näytti jo -10 C lukemia. Oli kyllä mahtavan näköisiä maisemia, kun punainen auringonvalo loisti kuuraisissa puissa.

Kahvit juotiin Tupoksen ABC:llä. Sen verran jäsenet olivat kohmeessa, että tauko oli paikallaan. 

Matka jatkui auraamattomalla Leton tiellä kohti Oulunsalon lentokenttää. Oritkarin rannassa kevennettiin pilssivettä perinteikkäässä paikassa. Hietasaaren kierros pyöräytettiin lopuksi ympäri. Komea ilma oli houkutellut paljon lenkkeilijöitä saarikierrokselle.

Loppuparlamentti pidettiin Haapalehdon Shellillä. Olipa mukava ajaa pitkästä aikaa ihan selkeä talvilenkki. Hopeanuoli taivalsi tänä aamuna noin 75 km ajassa 3,56 tuntia. 

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## a-o

> Muistaako muuten kukaan, mistä kohti Oulun kaupungin nettisivulta löytyy se palautelomake, jolla valitetaan huonosta aurauksesta? Viimeksi toissatalvena, kun valitin sen lomakkeen avulla, olivat lumet tosin jo sulaneet ennen kuin asiani oli otettu käsittelyyn.
> .



Tämä tuntuu toimivan:

http://pk.oulunliikenne.fi/fi/feedback/

Ainakin omiin palautteisiin on tullut kuittaus nopeasti.



Sent from my GT-S7710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen ti 26.11 alkaen klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Korhonen

Hitaita tanhuttiin tänä tiistaina kolmen ajajan voimin. Räntäsade alkoi tilauksesta juuri 5-10 minuuttia ennen liikkeellelähtöä ja räntä oli ihan mittatilaustavaraa: sellaista, joka on riittävän löysää ja vetistä kastelemaan vaatteet, mutta kuitenkin riittävän kiinteää kinostuakseen ja kertyäkseen tien pinnalle renkaan rullausta hidastamaan. Tuulikaan ei ollut ystävä tänään.

Ajettiin etelän kierros kelin vuoksi lyhennettynä eli Hietasaaren ja Pikisaaren kautta Hollihakaan, mistä sitten Nokelan, Höyhtyän, Kaukovainion, Kontinkankaan ja Erkkolansillan kautta Haapalehdon Shellille ja sieltä edelleen Raitotietä Alakyläntielle ja pienten mutkittelujen kautta siitä Prismalle.

Prisman pihalla katsottiin mittareita ja todettiin kilometrejä kertyneen n. 31 kpl ja aikaa kuluneen 1h 50min. Ihan mukava määrä tuohon keliin. Toivottavasti ensi tiistaina on vähän parempi sää. 

Kiitos mukanaolleille! Ajot jatkuvat ensi tiistaina.

----------


## arimk

Tässä tiistain mutkittelut.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla taas ajellaan 08-lenkkiä. Lupailee perinteiseen tapaan lumipyryä, joten reitin määräävät jälleen auramiehet. Tavoite on se entinen, eli löytää aurattuja pyöräteitä maailman parhaasta talvipyöräilykaupungista. 

Kannattaa muuten laittaa viimeistään nyt nastakumit alle. Siellä on lumen alla liukasta röpöläjäätä. Tämän päivän pyörälenkillä näin, kun yksi satakilonen kävelijäukko kaatui Puokkarilla suoraan selälleen. Siinä oli lumen alla pelkkää jäätä. Piti jäädä vähäksi aikaa katsomaan, että nouseeko ukko kanveesista ylös. Onneksi ei tarvinnut soittaa sairasautoa paikalle.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Vauhti on varmasti rauhallinen.

----------


## EKH

08 pelaamassa pyörätielottoa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin räväkässä lumipyryssä. Shellin pihalla ei ollut sen suurempaa ruuhkaa, sillä tänään ajeltiin Ericin kanssa kahdestaan. 

Taktiikka on se perinteinen, eli pyritään etsimään aurattuja pyöräteitä. Ensimmäisen tunnin etsintä ei tuottanut tulosta. Lunta oli reilut 10 cm ja lisää tuli niskaan koko ajan. Oli sellainen vanhanajan työmiehen keli, jossa ajellaan vuoristovälityksellä hitaasti eteenpäin.  Homma käy hyvästä voimaharjoituksesta jaloille ja alaselälle.

Jukolankujan Tokmannin kohdalta löytyi aamun ensimmäinen pyörätie. Ajaminen helpottui selvästi hetkeksi. Vähän ajan päästä pyörätie muuttui tavalliseksi kaduksi, jolloin auramies oli nostanut auran ylös. Todennäköisesti pyörätien jatkeena oleva katualue ei kuulu hänen reviiriinsä. Sama katu muuttui vajaan kilometrin päästä Oulunsaloon meneväksi pyörätieksi, jolloin auraaja oli taas laskenut kauhan alas. Tälläinen aurattu, ei aurattu, aurattu, ei aurattu –vuorottelu on Oulussa tavallista. Eikö kaupungista ulospäin menevät pääpyörätiet voisi ensin aurata koko matkalta päästä päähän?  

Oulunsalossa juututtiin taas lumeen, jolloin paineltiin voimalla läpi kinoksen. Cännäristä katkesi ketju, eli voimaa on näköjään riittävästi. Kenttäkorjaamo perustettiin vieressä olevan Shellin patiolle. Onneksi oli ketjutyökalu mukana, joten ketjua pikkusen lyhentämällä matka saattoi taas jatkua. Samalla mentiin sisälle kahville lämmittelemään.
Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui mukavasti auratuilla Kempeleen pyöräteillä. Aikansa siellä kierreltiin ja kohta palailtiin takaisin Ouluun. 

Taas alettiin pelata pyörätielottoa. Arvonta on aina seuraavassa risteyksessä: 
Nolla oikein tarkoittaa, että ajetaan umpihangessa.  
Yksi oikein tarkoittaa yhtä aurattua reittiä (jossa aura on ehkä nostettu hetken päästä ylös). 
Kaksi oikein tarkoittaa, että tarjolla on kaksi aurattua reittiä. Tätä peliä kun pelaa pari tuntia, niin aika kuluu kuin siivillä. 

Reitistä ei kannata kertoa mitään, sillä se mutkitteli sinne tänne ilman päämäärää. Jos risteyksessä oli tarjolla aurattu vaihtoehto, niin ajeltiin sinne. Mutta hauskaa kuitenkin oli ja se on pääasia.

Hopeanuoli taivalsi tänä aamuna noin 56 km ajassa 3,31 tuntia. Kiitoksia Ericille matkaseurasta!
08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## maantienässä

siis Kempele vei voitoin, kuten yleensä Oulunseudulla :Cool:

----------


## mhelander

Kävin ennen saunaa, kasin jälkeen, Kiimingissä kääntymässä. Erittäin hyvin oli pyörätiet ja niiden välissä olevat autotiet aurattu. Pakkanen vaan kiristy aamusta, oli -11.5 ... -14. Onneksi ei pahemmin tuullut. 

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen tiistaina 3.12. Lähtö normaaliin tapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä klo 18. Sääennuste näyttää tällä hetkellä tiistaille plussakeliä ja iltapäivälle ennen lenkillelähtöä pitäisi vielä sateen hiukan pehmentää lumisia tienpintoja ja kiillottaa jäiset kohdat. Kannattanee siis ajella hyvin, hyvin rauhallisesti. Varmaan joku pyörätielenkura on kaikkein järkevin reitti. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Korhonen

Äh, tuli sellainen työjuttu, että en pääse tänä iltana hitaille. Tympeitä nämä yllärit. Ajakaa te muut hyvä lenkki!

----------


## EKH

Moro,

Aamulla taas 08-lenkille. Lupailee vanhanajan talvikeliä, eli rapa ei roisku. Ajellaan aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin sellainen kasin mallinen kierros. Ensin ajellaan etelän puolella ja sitten lopuksi pohjoisissa lähiöissä. Vauhti on hidasta, eli kuumaa juotavaa pulloon ja käpälien päälle isot kinttaat.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shellin pihalta.

----------


## rullailija

> 08 pelaamassa pyörätielottoa
> 
> Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin räväkässä lumipyryssä. Shellin pihalla ei ollut sen suurempaa ruuhkaa, sillä tänään ajeltiin Ericin kanssa kahdestaan. 
> 
> Taktiikka on se perinteinen, eli pyritään etsimään aurattuja pyöräteitä. Ensimmäisen tunnin etsintä ei tuottanut tulosta. Lunta oli reilut 10 cm ja lisää tuli niskaan koko ajan. Oli sellainen vanhanajan työmiehen keli, jossa ajellaan vuoristovälityksellä hitaasti eteenpäin.  Homma käy hyvästä voimaharjoituksesta jaloille ja alaselälle.
> 
> Jukolankujan Tokmannin kohdalta löytyi aamun ensimmäinen pyörätie. Ajaminen helpottui selvästi hetkeksi. Vähän ajan päästä pyörätie muuttui tavalliseksi kaduksi, jolloin auramies oli nostanut auran ylös. Todennäköisesti pyörätien jatkeena oleva katualue ei kuulu hänen reviiriinsä. Sama katu muuttui vajaan kilometrin päästä Oulunsaloon meneväksi pyörätieksi, jolloin auraaja oli taas laskenut kauhan alas. Tälläinen aurattu, ei aurattu, aurattu, ei aurattu –vuorottelu on Oulussa tavallista. Eikö kaupungista ulospäin menevät pääpyörätiet voisi ensin aurata koko matkalta päästä päähän?  
> 
> Oulunsalossa juututtiin taas lumeen, jolloin paineltiin voimalla läpi kinoksen. Cännäristä katkesi ketju, eli voimaa on näköjään riittävästi. Kenttäkorjaamo perustettiin vieressä olevan Shellin patiolle. Onneksi oli ketjutyökalu mukana, joten ketjua pikkusen lyhentämällä matka saattoi taas jatkua. Samalla mentiin sisälle kahville lämmittelemään.
> ...



Sehän on todellakin niin, että noita pyöräteitä ja autoteitä tuntuu auraavan yksi jos toinenkin urakoitsija. Kempele-Oulu välilläkin on kirjavaa tuo pyöräteiden kunnossapito talvisin. Huvittavinta on se, että kun autotie puhdistetaan, niin sitten ne autotien vieressä kulkevat pyörätiet jätetään hoitamatta. Nimittäin siitä autotieltä aura heittää loskat pyörätielle ja ne jäävät sitten siihen odottamaan seuraavaa urakoitsijaa. Tuppaa vaan olemaan niin, että se pyörätie jää sitten vastuu-urakoitsijalta puhdistamatta. Pahin väli on Palokankaantien risteyksestä Ouluun päin, elikkä Limingantulliin päin. Siinä on monesti jätetty pyörätielle nuo "pärsteet" , jotka on aurattu ajotieltä pyörätielle. Olen tästä asiasta soittanut tielinjan numeroon. Tuntuu vaan niin vaikealta hoitaa tuota asiaa kuntoon ajoissa. Jos nuo autotiet puhdistettaisiin noin huonosti, niin siitähän nousisi kauhea haloo!

----------


## EKH

08-pakkaslenkillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin rapsakassa pakkaskelissä. Lämpömittarin viisari pyöriskeli lenkin aikana -15 ja -19C välillä. Ensimmäistä kertaa tänä talvena oli isojen kinttaiden keli.  Shellin pihalla oli selkeästi enemmän ajajia kuin viime pyhänä, eli kolme ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla kateltiin ensin Kivikkokankaan uudisasutusalue läpi. Kovasti on mökkejä noussut tällekin perälle. Vaalantietä ajeltiin seuraavaksi Sanginsuuhun, jossa pyöräytettiin kyläkierros läpi. Sillasta Oulujoen eteläpuolelle ja Sanginsaaren tielle. Parhaat ajokelit tänä aamuna olivat tällaisilla rauhallisilla sivuteillä, jossa autot ovat tallanneet tien pinnan kovaksi. Pyörätiet olivat varsin pehmeässä kunnossa ja ajaminen siellä oli selvästi raskaampaa.

Sääskensuon tiellä oli selkeä jääratakeli. Nastakumeilla oli hyvä ajaa, mutta suvikumeilla saattaisi olla aika lipsakka keli. Vanhan Iinatintien kautta ajeltiin Kaakkurin Teboilille aamukahville. Vanhat parrat olivat kuurassa ja kassaneiti valitteli kolikkojen olevan liian kylmiä.

Jäsenet sulivat taas ajokuntoon kahvin aikana ja matka saattoi jatkua kohti pohjoista. Eeron kanssa pyörähdettiin lopuksi Hietasaaren ympäri ja jatkettiin sitten kohti Ruskoa. 
Kiitoksia pojille matkaseurasta! Tänään sai ajella pyöräteillä ihan kaikessa rauhassa, kun muita kulkijoita ei ollut juurikaan liikkeellä. Hopeanuoli taivalsi tänä aamuna noin 73 km ajassa 4,01 tuntia. 

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaiden aika on jälleen huomenna 10.12 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prismalta. Itse en tälläkään kerralla valitettavasti pääse mukaan. Toivottavasti ajajia löytyy!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla taas ajellaan. Lupailee taas aamuksi perinteiseen tapaan lumisadetta. Testaillaan nyt vaihteeksi pohjoisia pyöräteitä. Koitetaan ajella Haukiputtaan Seolle kahville. 

Aamukasilta lähdetään Shelliltä ja hittaasti mennään.

----------


## Ride

Mukava lenkki jälleen kerran https://picasaweb.google.com/1070560...NOjmsDg0NCu-AE .

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Puttaalla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa talvikelissä. Pimeää oli, mutta muuten ajokeli oli mainio. Pakkasta oli vain -4 C astetta ja reippaan oloinen tuuli puhalteli etelän puolelta. Shellin pihalla oli tänä aamuna yhdeksän ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Ruskon läpi Kuivasjärvelle. Patelasta jatkettiin pohjoiseen. Kellon viisariympyrän kohdalta käännyttiin Virpiniemen suuntaan. Pyörätiet olivat tänään hyvässä kunnossa. Haukiputaan keskustan liepeillä oli kuitenkin röpöläjäätä lumen alla. Yksi kaatui siinä, muttei kuitenkaan en suurempia vaurioita tapahtunut. Kahvipaikka Seo oli vielä kiinni, joten ennen kahvia käväistiin pyörähtämässä Martinniemen kierros.

Kymmeneltä päästiin sisään kahville. Tarjolla oli itse tehtyjä korvapuusteja, joilla jaksaa kyllä ajella vielä pari tuntia lisää. 

Kahvin jälkeen palailtiin takaisin etelään. Hietasaari pyöräytettiin ympäri ja samalla ihmeteltiin meren jäälle uskaltautuneita pilkkijöitä. Lopuksi ajeltiin Pikisaaren läpi Torin rantaan ja Ainolan puiston kautta Värtönrannan loppuparlamenttiin.

Kiitoksia pojille matkaseurasta! Aamupäivä kului taas kuin siivillä hyvässä porukassa ajaessa. Hopeanuoli taivalsi tänä aamuna 82 km ajassa 4,09 tuntia. 
08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä. Silloin onkin jo vuorossa vuoden pimein lenkki.

----------


## arimk

Esalla on kilometreissä myös kotimatka, tai lyhemmät kilometrit :Hymy: 
Tässä päivän kurvailut.

- Ari K.

----------


## murmur

täsä reitti talletettuna toisella laitteella

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...8m8gqfbg43j5a7

hamu

----------


## Korhonen

Huomenna on jälleen tiistai ja pitkän tauon jälkeen yritän viimein päästä itsekin Prismalle klo 18 hitaita tanhuamaan. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Korhonen

> Huomenna on jälleen tiistai ja pitkän tauon jälkeen yritän viimein päästä itsekin Prismalle klo 18 hitaita tanhuamaan. Tervetuloa mukaan!



Onpa nyt huonoa onnea mukana, kun taas ilmaantui este illan lenkille osallistumiselle ties monentenako tiistaina peräkkäin. Harmillinen juttu. Toivottavasti sentään jokunen ajaja menee lenkille.

----------


## KilledByDeath

Prismalla ei tänään muita ajajia näkynyt, joten sain nauttia täysikuun valossa kimmeltävistä poluista hyvässä seurassa itseni kanssa.
Vuoden viimeiset(?)  hitaat suuntautuivat Toppilan ja Hietasaaren poluille ja pyöräteille. Kilometrejä kertyi n. 22 ja aikaa kului 1½ tuntia.

----------


## EKH

Huomenna vuoden pimein 08-lenkki

Aamulla ajellaan taas 08-lenkkiä. Nyt saadaan nauttia pimeydestä, kun tänään on talvipäivän seisaus. Lupailee tavalliseen tapaan jonkinlaista pientä räntäsadetta, mutta koitetaan etsiä jostain aurattuakin reittiä. Keskitetään etsinnät etelän puolelle.

Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Vauhti on varmasti hidasta, kun minä oon jarruna.

----------


## Ride

Perinteinen potretti näin vuoden pimeimmän 08-lenkin kunniaksi https://picasaweb.google.com/1070560...77137478939682 .

----------


## arimk

Sunnuntaipyöräilyreitti. Jäätikön päälle satanut nuoskalumi teki seissusta pitemmän tuntoisen, kuin kilometreillä mitattuna.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden pimein 08-lenkki 

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin pimeässä ja lauhassa kelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +1 C asteen lämpöä. Yöllä oli satanut noin 3-5 cm märkää lunta, joka teki ajokelistä työmiehen kelin. 

Aamupimeässä Shellin pihalle kokoontui yhdeksän pyöräilijää. Hebe oli jo ajanut pohjiksi yli 200 km:n alkuverryttelyn raskaassa nuoskakelissä. Mies oli tosiaan ajanut pyörällä läpi yön ja jatkoi meidän mukana vielä jonkun matkaa. Hurjaa hommaa kerta kaikkiaan.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin lumisia pyöräteitä pitkin Madekoskelle. Juuruksen tiellä päästiin paremmin tallatulle autotielle. Pimeällä metsätiellä vastaan tullut autoilija ihmetteli varmaankin meitä enemmän kuin me häntä. Kirkkailla ledivaloilla ajava letka on aika hieno näky pimeässä metsässä.

Ennen kahvia käväistiin kiertelemässä Kempeleessä ja Oulunsalossa. Kahville pysähdyttiin Kaakkurin Teboilille, jossa normaalin pullakahvien lisäksi nautittiin Pyörä-Suvalan tarjoamista suklaakonvehdeista. Kiitoksia Suvalan väelle koko letkan puolesta. 

Kahvilla juteltiin myös Markuksen kirjoittamasta hienosta LEL-blogista, joka on toiminut tänä vuonna kaikkein parhaimpana joulukalenterina. Tässä linkki, mikäli ette ole vielä lukeneet tuota hienoa matkakertomusta:
http://randomatteus.blogspot.fi/

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin pohjoista kohti. Sattuipa reitin varrelle yksi mukava polkukin Nokelassa junaradan lähellä. Matka jatkui rantoja pitkin Hietasaaren kierrokselle. Eipä ollut saaren perälenkkiä aurattu tänäänkään, mutta meneehän se umpihangessakin. Eivät ole vielä täällä Oulussa hoksanneet umpihankipyöräilyn mahdollisuutta turistimarkkinoinnissa. Meillä olisi täällä hyvät olosuhteet tuohon lajiin.

Loppumatka ajeltiin Toppilan ja Ruskon kautta Haapalehdon loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä mittari kertoi Hopeanuolen taivaltaneen  tänä aamuna 72 km ajassa 4,05 tuntia. 

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä. Silloin onkin jo vuorossa vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki.
Oikein hyvää Joulua kaikille!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistaina 24.12 ja 31.12 en ole ainakaan itse tulossa ajamaan tiistain hitaita, vaan vietän jouluaattoa ja sitten uudenvuodenaattoa. Hyvää joulua kaikille kuluvan vuoden aikana hitaita tanhunneille! Palataan asiaan jälleen ensi vuonna!

----------


## EKH

Vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki

Huomenna taas ajellaan aamupäivän mittainen kierros. Nyt kannattaa pysyä pyöräteillä, sillä hiekoitus on siellä ainakin teoriassa hoidettu kuntoon. Sivutiet ovat niin jääratakunnossa, joten sinne ei nyt kannata mennä. Ajellaan aluksi etelän suunnalle vastatuuleen. Kahvit voidaan juoda vaikkapa Tupoksen ABC:llä. 
Paluumatkalla voidaan kierrellä rantojen kautta Oulun pohjoisiin lähiöihin.

Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena. Lupailee märkää ajokeliä, mutta siihenhän on jo totuttu tänä talvena. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## StantheMan

8-lenkki koettu. Hieno homma taas. Kiitos! Vauhti ja seura sopuisa  :Vink:

----------


## maratoonari

> 8-lenkki koettu. Hieno homma taas. Kiitos! Vauhti ja seura sopuisa



Viiden tunnin hyvävauhtinen lenkki takana. Tupos-Tyrnävä 14km välillä oli railakas vastatuuli, minkä jälkeen pyöräilin myötäisissä Muhokselle ja Päivärinteen kautta Maikkulaan. Sain koko ajan ajaa asfaltilla cc -pyörän nastarenkaiden lisätessä vastusta.

Kiitoksia Esalle ja muille 08 -lenkin vetäjille, sekä kaikille pyöräilijöille mukavista vuoden 2013 viidestäkymmenestä sunnuntaiaamulenkistä. Näin joulun jälkeen herkistellessä vuoden viimeinen 08 -lenkki teki yksinäiselle joulun viettäjälle mannaa! T. Pekka H.

----------


## arimk

08-lenkki, piikkirenkailla lähes kesäkelissä.

----------


## Ride

Vuoden viimeisen lenkin kuvasatoa https://plus.google.com/photos/10705...79924465621857 .

----------


## EKH

Vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki 

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin pimeässä ja lämpimässä kelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +3 C asteen lämpöä. Nyt ei satanut, joten oli kaikin puolin mainio ajokeli.

Lenkillä oli mukana 12 ajajaa. Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Kaakkuriin. Pyörätiet olivat jo suurimmaksi osin sulia, mutta jossain paikoissa oli tarjolla jäätä. Hiekoittajat ovat olleet todella hyvin liikkeellä. Sivukadut ovat sen sijaan melko heikossa kunnossa huonon aurauksen takia. 

Kaakkurista ajeltiin Ouluntullin kautta Kokkokankaantielle, josta jatkettiin Zeppelinin kautta vanhalle nelostielle. Aroilla oli tänään kova tuuli, jota vastaan puskettiin kohti Tuposta. Poijat eivät vielä malttaneet mennä kahville, joten matkaa jatkettiin vähän eteenpäin Liminganporttiin.

Tyttömunkkikahvien hinta oli vielä sama kuin viime kesänä, eli 2,50 euroa. Hyvin maistui eväs vastatuulitaipaleen jälkeen.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin pohjoista kohti. Aluksi suunnattiin Limingan kylälle, josta jatkettiin yöpyöräilystä tuttua reittiä kohti Tuposta. Myötätuuli työnsi mukavasti selän takaa ja vauhtikin nousi maantieletkassa hetkeksi kesäisiin lukemiin. Pellot olivat täysin vihreitä eikä lunta näkynyt missään. Ei millään uskoisi, että nyt on keskitalvi ja vuoden viimeinen yhteislenkki.

Kempeleestä suunnattiin Oulunsaloon. Pissitauko pidettiin meren rannassa Vihiluodossa. Ihme, ettei jäällä ollut yhtään retkiluistelijaa. Liukkaan näköistä jäälakeutta riitti niin pitkälle kuin silmä kantaa. Mekään ei viitsitty kokeilla onnea, että pysyttäiskö jään päällä. Matkaa jatkettiin turvallisesti maita pitkin kohti pohjoista.

Loppumatkalla ajettiin Oritkarin ja Hietasaaren kautta mutkitellen kohti Haapalehdon loppuparlamenttia.  Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Hienoa, että lenkillä oli tänään mukana vahvistuksia Kuopion ja Espoon suunnalta. Kotimökillä mittari kertoi Veli Hopean taivaltaneen tänä aamuna 90 km ajassa  4,28 tuntia. 

Niin se on tämänkin vuoden ajot kohta paketissa. Kiitoksia niille kaikille ajajille, joiden peesistä on saatu nauttia tänä vuonna. Olette olleet hyviä tuulenhalkojia ja muutenkin oikein mukavaa juttuseuraa. 08-lenkit jatkuvat vasta ensi vuonna. Oikein hyvää Uutta Vuotta kaikille!

----------


## mhelander

^ taitaa olla galleria jakamattomassa tilassa.

Itse myöhästyin lähdöstä varmaan minuutin pari kun ketään en nähnyt. Lähdin sitten itään, madekosken sillan yli, sitten liimatan märällä peilijäällä olevaa tietä kempeleeseen. Käväsin ihmettelemässä köykkyrissä kun pari äijää siellä hiihteli, sitten zeppeliinin ohi tuloksen aakkosasemalle.

Kun sinne ei ketään tullu niin jatkoin matkaa rantareittiä pitkin, letontie oli kans märkää peilijäätä. Oulunsalosta käännyin vielä kempeleeseen ja puolessa välissä tuli 08-juna vastaan niin käännyin perään.

Lenkille mittaa tuli 81 kilsaa.

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## jarkempp

Tässäpä oma lenkkini oikein komeasti esitettynä, nurmikin vihersi melkein samaan malliin kuin Polarin visualisoinnissa  :Hymy:  https://flow.polar.com/relive/6009058 

Esa kyselit siitä minun kypärästä, se on tuollainen Laser Helium jossa on sitten lisänä Aeroshell ja Winter Padding. Oikein mainio talviyhdistelmä.

Ja muutaman kanssa oli uudesta fillaristani juttua, tuolta niitä vielä saa ja halvalla lähtee jos vannejarrut kelpaa: http://www.larunpyora.com/product_in...oducts_id=1044

Ja Riden galleriaan ei tosiaan pääse..

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Kiiminkiin päin. Tässä olisi alustava reittisuunnitelma: Aluksi Haapalehdosta Talvikankaalle ja Korvenkylään. Jäälin kierroksen jälkeen Koiteliin katsomaan tulvia. Kierros Huttukylässä ja kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle. Kahvin jälkeen kierros Takalon tiellä ja Tirinkylässä. Alakylästä Putkosen kautta Jääliin. Jos keritään, niin Oulussa jotain pikku kiekkaa lopuksi.

Vauhti on hidasta ja kahvitauko pidetään. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## BadRobot

> Huominen 08-lenkki
> 
> Ajellaan aamulla Kiiminkiin päin. Tässä olisi alustava reittisuunnitelma: Aluksi Haapalehdosta Talvikankaalle ja Korvenkylään. Jäälin kierroksen jälkeen Koiteliin katsomaan tulvia. Kierros Huttukylässä ja kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle. Kahvin jälkeen kierros Takalon tiellä ja Tirinkylässä. Alakylästä Putkosen kautta Jääliin. Jos keritään, niin Oulussa jotain pikku kiekkaa lopuksi.
> 
> Vauhti on hidasta ja kahvitauko pidetään. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.



Minä hyppäisin mukaan vaikka Jäälin grilliltä, mihin aikaan letka siinä?

----------


## EKH

08-tulvalenkillä Kiiminkijoella

Uusi vuosi ja vanhat kujeet. Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa kelissä. Aamulla oli pimeää ja lämmintä mittarin näyttäessä +0 C asteen lukemia. Taivaalta ei satanut mitään, joten oli kaikin puolin mainio ajokeli.

Letkassa oli mukana 12 ajajaa. Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Talvikankaalle ja Korvenkylään. Vanhalta Ylikiimingin tieltä mentiin metsätietä Jäälinojan yli Nuorisoseuran talolle. Jari liittyi letkaan mukaan Jäälin lähellä. Pimeää ja hyväkuntoista metsätietä pitkin ajeltiin Jäälinmeren reunalta kohti Kiiminkijokea ja Koitelia.

Koitelin koski kuohui ihan samalla tavalla kuin kevättulvien aikaan. Kolmen sillan kautta ylitettiin joki ja matka jatkui Puron tiellä kohti Huttukylää. Taas ylitettiin Kiiminkijoki ja matka jatkui Huttukylän pikkuteitä pitkin takaisin Koiteliin ja Kiimingin ABC:n kahvipöytään.

Pullakahviruokinnan jälkeen matka jatkui taas joen toiselle puolen Takalon tielle. Hebe tiesi taas uuden mukavan sivutiekierroksen. Paljon on taloja noussut Takalon tienvarren metsiin. Maantiepyörällä ei ole koskaan tullut käytyä katsomassa näitä sivureittejä.

Alakylässä ylitettiin jo neljännen kerran samalla lenkillä Kiiminkijoki. Rannalla kulkevaa seurantietä pitkin noustiin pari kilometriä ylävirtaan päin. Onneksi letkassa oli tänään mukana paikallinen opas, joka pystyi kertomaan mukavia juttuja Kiimingin kuppiloiden ja seurojentalojen historiasta. 

Tirinkylässä etsittiin paikalliset mäet ja jatkettiin suoraan Putkosen mutkaiselle pikataipaleelle. Tien virallinen nimi lienee Haipuskylän tie. Miksihän tuo Putkonen on juurtunut mieleen tien nimeksi?

Lopuksi kierreltiin Jäälin ympäri ja ajeltiin Ruskon kautta loppuparlamenttiin Raitotien varteen. Porukka jaettiin eteläiseen ja pohjoiseen jaokseen, jotka lähtivät kohti lounaskattausta. Itse ajelin lopun matkaa pikku porukassa kotiin päin. Pojat lähtivät vielä jatkamaan Madekosken kierrokselle.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä mittari kertoi hopeanuolen taivaltaneen tänä aamuna 84 km ajassa 4,05 tuntia. 
08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## Korhonen

Huomenna 7.1 on tiistai ja jospa sitä nyt vuoden ensimmäisille tiistain hitaille startattaisiin normitapaan klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Ajellaan pari tuntia rauhallisesti. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## LTP

Hei kaiklle!
Syöteajo info:
http://otc.kompassi.com/pages/08-lenkki/syoeteajo.php
Sorasyöte info:
http://otc.kompassi.com/pages/08-lenkki/sorasyoete.php
ilmoittautuminen alkaa kohta...

----------


## Korhonen

Vuoden 2014 ensimmäisiä tiistain hitaita ajettiin kolmen pyöräilijän voimin leppeän mukavassa ajokelissä, jota pikkuisen pyöräteiden liukkaus häiritsi, mutta ei annettu sen latistaa tunnelmaa.

Tällä kertaa suunnattiin simppelisti kohti Haukipudasta vanhan nelostien vartta kohti hakeutuen. Säästökuopan kohdalta otettiin suunta Virpiniemeen ja sieltä kohti etelää. Letka pysäytettiin kesätapaan Ratamotien eteläpäätyyn ja tarkistettiin mittareista ja kelloista, että aikaa oli kulunut muutama minuutti yli kahden tunnin ja kilometrikertymään oli 36 ajetun kilometrin myötä tullut tässä vaiheessa vuotta ja näillä kertymillä melkoinen prosentuaalinen kasvu.

Nyt tuli opittua sekin, että Virpiniemestä Kelloon menevä pyörätie, jota kesällä on mukava ajaa leveytensä ja hyvän päällysteensä ansiosta, ei ole talvikunnossapidon prioriteettilistalla ilmeisesti lainkaan. Pyöränjälkiäkään siellä ei kyllä näkynyt. Suksilla joku oli edennyt ja kävelijöitä oli ollut. Itse enimmäkseen kaivattiin lumiauran jälkiä, mutta niitä ei kyseisellä pätkällä näkynyt.

Kiitos mukanaolleille! Hitaita ajetaan jälleen ensi tiistaina, mikäli ei nyt hirvittävästi pakastu.

----------


## arimk

> Tällä kertaa suunnattiin simppelisti kohti Haukipudasta vanhan nelostien vartta kohti hakeutuen. Säästökuopan kohdalta otettiin suunta Virpiniemeen ja sieltä kohti etelää. Letka pysäytettiin kesätapaan Ratamotien eteläpäätyyn ja tarkistettiin mittareista ja kelloista, että aikaa oli kulunut muutama minuutti yli kahden tunnin ja kilometrikertymään oli 36 ajetun kilometrin myötä tullut tässä vaiheessa vuotta ja näillä kertymillä melkoinen prosentuaalinen kasvu.



Tässä sama kuvana.

----------


## murmur

Hai

Täsä pakkaspäivän ratoksi päätin koota yhteen muutaman maantiepyöräilytahtuman. On vara valita ensikesän ja tulevien kesien tavoitteeksi. Nämä ajot ovat pääosin vapaavauhtisia kaikille avoimia tapahtumia. Olen päässyt itse kokemaan suurimman osan näistä ajoista ja voin suositella jokaista. Kaikkilla ajoilla on omat erityspiirteensä. Eli aloitetaampa.....

1)  Syöteajo Oulu:  Kaksipäiväinen laadukas ryhmäajo. Hulto ja majoitus parasta luokkaa.  http://otc.kompassi.com/pages/08-lenkki/syoeteajo.php
2) Pirkanpyöräily Tampere: Suomen suurin maantiepyöräilytapahtuma. Hyvät järjestelyt ja vaihteleva maasto: http://www.pirkankierros.fi/pirkan/i...&id=5&Itemid=9
3) Marathon pyöräily Kilpisjärvi: Hyvin järjestetty kolme päiväinen(kaksi päivää ajoa) ryhmäajo. Maisemat viimeisenpäälle, mukavaa seuraa. http://www.maratonpyoraily.fi/
4) Myllyn Pyöräily Turku:Vapaa vauhtinen jokaiselle jotain, mukavaa rannikkomaisemaa. Tämänvuoden sivuja ei ole vielä avattu, mutta tässä linkki vuodelle 2012: Pisin matka nykyään 300km. http://www.paavonurmisports.fi/fi/my...aily/yleisinfo
5)Tout de Helsinki Helsinki: Kauden viimeisimpiä ajoja. Saanut suuren suosion. Vapaavauhtinen ajo. Oltava tarkkana sillä mukana paljon kokemattomia kuskeja: http://www.tourdehelsinki.fi/
6) Royal-Pyöräöily Lahti: Laadukas vapaavauhtinen ajo, itsellä ei vielä kokemusta: http://www.rctlahti.fi/royal-pyorail...pyoraily-2014/

Toki kotimaasta löytyy tukku muitakin ajoja. Sitten hieman kansainvälisyyttä:

1) Skandinavialoppet sarja pohjoismaissa: Suomi, Ruotsi, Tanska ja Norja. Kussakin kaksi sarjaan kuuluvaa ajoa. Suurimpana ja kauneimpana VÄTTERNRUNDAN. Tämän vuoden ilmoittautuminen jo täynnä(täyttyi muutamassa hetkessä). Mukana noin 20 tuhatta pyöräilijää. Jokaisen on jossain vaiheessa käytävä kokemassa tämä ajo. Itse olen käynyt Tanskassa, Ruotsissa ja Norjassa. Ajoin vaadittavat 5 ajoa kolmeen vuoteen. Tanskassa voi varautua koviin tuuliin, Norjassa mäkiin ja Ruotsissa runsaisiin osallistuja määriin: http://vatternrundan.se/en/partners/partnerlopp/
2) Randonneurs: Oma lukunsa ajojen joukkoon. Omatoimisia vapaavauhtisia aikarajojen ja määrättyjen kilometrien mukaan ajettavia pitkiä matkoja. Suomessa pieni alle sadan henkilön harastaja joukko. Maailmalla suuressa suosiossa.  Suosio suomessa on kuitenkin kasvussa, kiitos aktiivisten harrastajien: Näiden ajojen syvimpään ytimeen pääset lukemalla seuraavan linkin takaan hyvin kirjoitetun blogin: http://randomatteus.blogspot.fi/2013/12/lel-2013.html  ja tässä linkki suomen osaston sivuille: http://www.randonneurs.fi/

Siinäpä muutama tavoite. Kannattaa kokeilla jos olet kyllästynyt yksin puurtamiseen. Aina tarjolla mukavaa seuraa, asiantuntevaa opastusta ja upeita maisemia.

Katsotaan mitä kesä/tulevat kesät tuovat tullessaan. Ei muuta kuin mukavia ajoja kaikille.

HaMu

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna ensin vastatuuleen pohjoiseen kohti Haukipudasta. Kahvit voitaisiin juoda vaihteeksi Martinniemen tienhaaran ABC:llä. Lupailee pitkästä aikaa sellaista vanhanajan talvikeliä, eli isot kinttaat pitää kaivaa kaapista esiin. Nyt on hyvä tilaisuus testata miehen ja kamppeiden pakkaskestävyyttä.

Vauhti on aina hidas, jos minä olen letkassa mukana. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Korhonen

Kiitos HaMu:lle listauksesta! 

Lisään sen verran, että Myllyn Pyöräily on parina viime kesänä ollut oikea pyöräilyviikonloppu. Perinteinen Myllyn Pyöräily eri matkoineen on sunnuntaina, mutta jo lauantaina on päässyt pyöräilyn makuun Route 300:lla. Eli kun  sinne Suomen laidalle Oulusta asti matkustaa, niin saa sitten halutessaan pyöräillä molempina päivinä.

Kotimaan breveteistä Oulujärven kierros (400km) sai viime vuonna brevetiksi mukavasti osanottajia ja ajo järjestetään tänä vuonnakin ACP:n kalenterin mukaisella aikataululla. Lähtö tulee olemaan la 17.5 aamulla ja sitten on 27h aikaa ajaa. Lähtöpäivä on varma, mutta lähdön kellonaika ei ole vielä täysin varma, joten en ole vielä laittanut ilmoituksia mihinkään. Lähtöaika varmistuu heti, kun n. 300km:n kohdalla olevan kontrollipaikan kanssa saadaan järjestelyt varmistettua. Reitti tulee todennäköisesti olemaan jonkin verran viimevuotisesta poikkeava, mutta edelleen lähtö ja maali ovat Oulussa ja Oulujärvi kierretään myötäpäivään.

----------


## J T K

Laittakaapas soratiepyöräilytkin korvan taakse. Siis muutkin kuin mainio Sorasyöte. Nimittäin Kuusamossa tullaan ajamaan hyvässä lykyssä kaksi soratieajoa loppukesästä/syksystä. 

Yhtä uutta ajoa kaavaillaan jo ajatustasolla viimesyksynä paikallisena porukkalenkkinä ajetulle Vesan Spesiaalin reitille. Siinä matka oli n.75km ja erikoisuutena Kuusamon pisin maantienousujakso, n.8km kaikenkaikkiaan. Oulangan kanjonin montusta alkaen. Tässä järjestäjänä olisi Cyclos ja lähtö/maali olisi Rukalla ja sapuskat yms. järjestyisivät mahdollisesti Rukan Kuksasta. 

Sitten suunnitteilla on järjestää toisen kerran viimevuonna koeponnistettu Gravel Grinding Kuusamo, jonka järjestävänä tahona olisi Krossikommuuni. Sikälimikäli suunnitelmat eivät muutu, pitopaikkana toimisi edelleen Isokenkäisten Klubi. 

Näistä ajoista löytyy taatusti nautinnollisia pyöräilyelämyksiä hienoissa maisemissa, mahtavilla reiteillä ja oheispalvelutkin pelaa. Ja kohtahan sitä pääsee ajamaan talvisissa olosuhteissa maantielle. Nimittäin Kuusamo GT järjestetään la 8.3.2014. Yksityiskohdat selviävät ensiviikon aikana.

----------


## BadRobot

Royal-pyöräily on Lahdessa ajettava kuntotapahtuma. Se kokoaa yleensä kisamiehet mukaan ja vauhti on sen mukainen. Reitti on alussa tylsää isoa tietä, mutta suurin osa erittäin hienoa maastoa. Teräviä nousuja riittää ja tie on hyväpintaista ja mutkittelee pitkin Hämeen harjuja. Loppuun muutama kilsa ennen maalia Tiirismaan tiukka nousu ja maalipaikka seinänousuun hyppyrimäen taakse. Voin suositella vaikka multa podiumipaikka vietiiinkin oikaisemalla liikenteenjakajasta, prkl!! :Vihainen:

----------


## murmur

Tämän sunnuntain kierros taltioituna

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...v4pdkvnsi8r097

HaMu

----------


## EKH

08-pakkaslenkillä Haukiputtaalla

Vuoden toinen 08-lenkki ajeltiin tänään mukavassa pakkaskelissä.  Aamukasilta pakkasmittari näytti -12 C lukemia, joten isot ruskeat kinttaat saivat pitkästä aikaa lähteä mukaan lenkille.  Letkassa oli tänään mukana 7 ajajaa, jotka saivat nauttia menomatkalla raikkaasta koillistuulesta. Kevyttä pakkasluntakin tuprutteli kevyesti taivaalta.

 Alkumatkalla ajeltiin hyvin aurattua pyöräteitä pitkin Kuivasjärvelle. Patelan suunnan auramies oli unohtanut vesisateiden aikana, että talvi jatkuu vielä. Auralle olisi töitä tuolla suunnalla.  Matka jatkui vanhan nelostien vierellä kulkevaa pyörätietä ylös pohjoiseen. Kiiminkijoen ylityksen jälkeen käväistiin kierros Keiskan ja Martinniemen suunnalla ennen kahville menoa.

ABC:n kahvitauolla sulateltiin jäseniä kuuman kahvin ja kierrepullan avulla. Haukiputtaalla kun ollaan, niin mieleen tulee väkisinkin Laulu koti-ikävästä. Yle Areenassa näkyy vielä huomiseen saakka tuo hieno dokumentti.
http://areena.yle.fi/tv/2099490

Matka jatkui Kiiminkijoen eteläpuolelle Santaholman kierrokselle. Annalankankaalta jatkettiin Virpiniemeen mukavassa myötätuulessa todella hyvin aurattua pyörätietä pitkin. Hiihtomajan seutukin oli jo saanut valkoisen lumivaipan, mutta varsinaista ruuhkaa ei hiihtomajalla vielä näkynyt. 

Virpiniemestä lähdettiin ajelemaan kohti Kiviniemeä. Heti kohta golfkahvilan jälkeen hyvin aurattu pyörätie muuttui täysin auraamattomaksi reitiksi. Pyörätiellä oli yli 10 cm lunta, joten siinä ajaminen oli raskasta vääntämistä. Yhdessä tuumin päätettiin tehdä letka vieressä kulkevan maantien laitaan. Tietääkö muuten kukaan, että kenen vastuulla on välin Kellon Kiviniemi - Virpiniemi auraaminen? Nyt olisi syytä laittaa käyttäjän palautetta aurauslaskun maksajalle. Virpiniemi on hienoa ulkoilualuetta ja sinne on rakennettu uusi hieno pyörätie. Jos sinne paikan päälle halutaan ulkoilijoita, luulisi auraamisen olevan jo ihan kunnia-asia.

Kaupunkiin palailtiin Piimäperän ja Patelan kautta. Toppilasta jatkettiin Merijalin rannan kautta Tuiran rantaan. Avantouintikopin ohi ajettaessa rantaan asteli avantouimareita uikkarit päällä. Jotkut näköjään tarkenevat.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa paikassa Haapalehdon Shellin nurkilla. Pekka lähti vielä lopuksi jatkamaan Madekosken kierrokselle. Kiitoksia pojille taas oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä mittari kertoi rautahepon  taivaltaneen tänä aamuna 80 km ajassa 4,15 tuntia. 
08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## eilolma

Nopeasti katselin karttoja enkä saanut tuolta alueelta. Valitettavasti kartta puuttuu verkosta, eikä voi sanoa mihin kunnossapitoluokkaan tuo pätkä kuuluu. Urakoitsijana näyttää olevan tekli. Nopeasti vain soittoa perään huonosti hoidetuista pätkistä. Tehokas konsti on laittaa palaute alueesta riippumatta suoraan ouka.fi sivustolle jolloin tieto kunnossapidon puutteista menee tietoon myös tilaajalle. 

HAUKIPUDAS Kiiminkijoen eteläpuoli 
Katualueet Oulun tekninen liikelaitos 
Talvipäivystysnumero 050 383 8230 
(etunimi.sukunimi@ouka.fi)

----------


## IncBuff

Mä olen aina silloin tällöin ajellut tuolla talviaikaan lenkkejä ja tuo Virpiniemi - Kello pätkä on aina huonossa kunnossa. Jos se ei ole kokonaan auraamatta niin silti se on hirveän epätasainen möykkelikkö ja hankala ajaa. Kävin tuolla viimeksi joskus marraskuussa kun vähän aikaa kävi lumet maassa ja vaikka muualla oli hyvin hoidetut kelvit niin tuo oli tosi huono silloinkin.

----------


## Talisker

> Laittakaapas soratiepyöräilytkin korvan taakse. Siis muutkin kuin mainio Sorasyöte...



Muistakaa myös Tour de Tampere, 1.6.2014: sen yhteydessä ajetaan kaksi eritasoista syklolenkkiä, toinen reilu satanen ja toinen reilusti alle.
Pirkanmaan parhaat soratiet ja vähän hyväkuntoisia polkujakin.

----------


## px

Virpiniementie on valtion tie (8484), ja tällöin sen varrella kulkevan klv:n kunnossapito voi hyvin todennäköisesti kuulua valtion kunnossapitourakoihin, eikä välttämättä kaupungille. Oulun alueella valtion urakkaa hoitaa YIT. Valtion teillä puutteet voi ilmoittaa mm. tienkäyttäjän linjalle, p. 0200 2100, 24h.

----------


## EKH

Laitoin tänään palautetta Virpiniemen pyörätien huonosta aurauksesta kokeeksi tuonne:
http://pk.oulunliikenne.fi/fi/feedback/

Saapa nähdä, onko tällaisella käyttäjän palautteella mitään vaikutusta.

----------


## LTP

Ensi kesän Syöteajot järjestää OTC! Nyt voit ilmoittautua hienoihin ajoihin uudella tavalla ja ilmoittatuminen on jo nyt auki! Linkeistä pääset ilmoittautumaan!
Syöteajo 9-10.8.2014
http://otc.kompassi.com/pages/08-lenkki/syoeteajo.php 
SoraSyöte 14.9.2014
http://otc.kompassi.com/pages/08-lenkki/sorasyoete.php

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## maratoonari

Kiitoksia päivän pelastuksesta...mikä tosiaan päättyi sankolenkkiini polvi perhanan kipeänä. Tuli mieleen, kuinka tyttäreni soitti ja kertoi amputoineensa päivystyshukinsa aikana kolme jalkaa muiden kirurgisten operaatioiden lisäksi. Jalkoja kuulemma poistetaan lähinnä pahan diabeteksen seurauksena. No...08 -lenkillä ei liene sen ansiosta sitä (diabetes) vaaraa.

----------


## Korhonen

Huomiselle tiistaille 14.1 näyttää sääennuste lähes 20 pakkasastetta. Itse en lähde noin kylmässä kelissä tiistain hitaille rasittamaan hengityskoneistoani, mutta jos joku urhea haluaa hitaita ajaa, niin baana on vapaa. Katsotaan viikon kuluttua, mikä silloin on säätila.

----------


## mhelander

> Laitoin tänään palautetta Virpiniemen pyörätien huonosta aurauksesta kokeeksi tuonne:
> http://pk.oulunliikenne.fi/fi/feedback/
> 
> Saapa nähdä, onko tällaisella käyttäjän palautteella mitään vaikutusta.




Hyvä homma !

Aika raskas siitä oli ajaa, yritin kyllä mutta loppukolmannes maantietä pitkin.

Jonkun kerran olen tuosta lumilla ajanut ja on se ollu aurattukin mutta yleensä huonommin kuin Kempeleeseen menevä tai muut alueen pyörätiet.

Mulla meni lenkki ilman kahvitaukoa Virpiniemeen, sitten Toppilan nurkalta Linnanmaalle, Syynimaan meluvallin yli Alppilaan ja korvensuoran kautta kotio.
Heitin fillarin vanin perään ja tyttären kaupungille, kärry parkkiin ja Oulunsalo-Kempele lenkki perään. Virhe oli jättää vaihtamatta kinttaat kuiviin, meinas sormet kylmistellä ennen kuin sain lämmöt takasin päälle... aivan eri lailla otti tuuli etenkin paluumatkalla, lenkille mittaa tilkan päälle 100.


Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## EKH

> Virpiniementie on valtion tie (8484), ja tällöin sen varrella kulkevan klv:n kunnossapito voi hyvin todennäköisesti kuulua valtion kunnossapitourakoihin, eikä välttämättä kaupungille. Oulun alueella valtion urakkaa hoitaa YIT. Valtion teillä puutteet voi ilmoittaa mm. tienkäyttäjän linjalle, p. 0200 2100, 24h.




Tänään tuli Oulun kaupungilta palautetta koskien Kellon Kiviniemi - Virpiniemi välisen pyörätien aurausta:

Kyseisen väylän ylläpito vastuu kuuluu ELY-keskukselle. ELY:n omistamien teiden kunnossapidosta voi ottaa
 yhteyttä tienkäyttäjän linjaan p. 0200 2100


Eli nyt vaan kaikki Virpiniemen suunnalla ajelevat vaan soittamaan tuohon numeroon.

----------


## J T K

> Tuli mieleen, kuinka tyttäreni soitti ja kertoi amputoineensa päivystyshukinsa aikana kolme jalkaa muiden kirurgisten operaatioiden lisäksi. Jalkoja kuulemma poistetaan lähinnä pahan diabeteksen seurauksena. No...08 -lenkillä ei liene sen ansiosta sitä (diabetes) vaaraa.



Tähän, että diabetes ei välttämättä suoraan näitä amputaatioita aiheuta. Diabetes huonosti hoidettuna sekä siitä ja muista syistä kehittyvät liitännäissairaudet voivat johtaa pahimmillaan siihen. Esim. hermovauriot ja suonitukkeumat yhdessä ihan yksinkertaisen jalkahaavan tulehtumisen kautta. 

Se että käy kasilenkillä tai millä tahansa lenkillä on hyvä asia ja taatusti parantaa edellytyksiä säästyä esim. aikuisiän diabetekselta. Mutta kannattaa kiinnittää oikeasti huomiota myös siihen, mitä sielä lenkkien ja treenien välisellä palautusajalla syö ja juo. Geeniperimässä kun voi olla altistavia tekijöitä ja ne verenpaineet, kolesterolit sun muut arvot on hyvä pitää kontrollissa. Sitten on vielä asia erikseen nuoruusiän diabetes, jossa kohde voi olla sen lapsen lisäksi vaikkapa sinänsä lapsenmielinen 35-vuotias. Kuten oli laita itselläni kahdeksan vuotta sitten, kun viikon infektiotaudin jälkeen, 10 kiloa siinä ajassa kuihtuneena, OYS:n katakombeissa sain  kuulla olevani nuoruusiän diabeetikko. Tai oikeammin jonkinlainen muunnos varsinaisesta nuoruusiän diabeetikosta, muunnelmia kun on vielä kuulemma todennäköisesti lukuisia erilaisia. Tai kuten se osastokaverinani ollut 96-vuotias veteraani, joka oli sillä kertaa flimmerin takia pötköllään, mutta oli diagnosoitu 92-vuotiaana nuoruusiän diabeetikoksi. Sanoi todenneensa, että on se hyvä että edes jossain sarjassa luokitellaan nuoreksi. 

Kaikesta huolimatta pidetään pyörät pyörimässä ja happi virtaamassa!

----------


## Korhonen

Kuten ehdin jo mainita tässä säikeessä, myös tänä keväänä kierretään Oulujärveä brevettitunnelmissa. Oulujärven kierrokselle (400km) startataan lauantaina 17.5.2014 klo 9.00 Haapalehdon Shellin pihalta. Ajo löytyy Randonneurs.fi-sivuston kalenterista: http://www.randonneurs.fi/ai1ec_even...kierros-400km/

Normaalista kuntoajosta brevetti eroaa siinä, että matkan varrella tulee kerätä jokaiselta ns. kontrollipaikalta leima brevettikorttiin. Kortteja saa lähtöpaikalla järjestäjältä. Mitään järjestettyä huoltoa ei matkan varrella ole, vaan ajajien oletetaan huolehtivan itse ajonaikaisesta ruoka- ja juomahuollostaan hyödyntäen reitin varrelle osuvia kauppoja, huoltoasemia, ravintoloita jne. Kontrollit on valittu niin, että useimmilla niistä on ruokaa saatavilla.

Ajo tulee suorittaa alle 27 tunnissa, mikä on ACP:n 400km brevetille määrittelemä maksimiaika. Järjestettyjä nopeusryhmiä ei ole, mutta ajajat voivat halutessaan keskenään sopia ryhmässä ajamisesta. Ryhmässä ajamiseen ei ole mitään pakkoa, vaan omaa tahtiaan voi myös edetä. Brevetti ei ole kilpailu, vaan tarkoitus on vain ajaa tietty matka määräajassa siten, että etenemisnopeus taukoineen asettuu 15-30km/h välille. Matkanteosta nauttiminen on sallittua ja jopa suositeltavaa.  :Hymy:  Viime vuonna (2013) ajo sujui kahdessa ryhmässä: nopeammalla ryhmällä ajonaikainen keskari oli n. 30km/h ja hitaammalla 26km/h. Kokonaisaikaa kului nopeammalta ryhmältä n. 16,5h ja hitaammalta vähän yli 20h.

Oulujärven kierroksella noudatetaan ACP:n brevettisääntöjä. Lähinnä tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että kun tuohon aikaan vuodesta yöllä on muutama tunti pimeää, niin pyörässä pitää olla etu- ja takavalo ja ajajalla heijastinliivi mukanaan. Samoin säännöt määrittävät, että peesata saa vain sellaisia ajajia, jotka ovat ajamassa samaa brevettiä eli ulkopuoliset jänikset ovat kiellettyjä.

Brevettikortti kustantaa kokonaiset 1e/kpl. Lisäksi pitää maksaa kausimaksu 10e. Yhdellä kausimaksulla saa sitten osallistua kaikille vuoden 2014 kotimaisille breveteille. Molemmat maksut hoituvat lähtöpaikalla. Halutessaan ajosta voi tilata mitalin rastittamalla ao. kohdan brevettikortissa. Mitali maksaa 5e ja se toimitetaan & laskutetaan brevettikauden päätyttyä. 

Jos brevetit eivät ole tuttuja, niin kannattaa vilkaista myös sivusto http://www.randonneurs.fi/ mistä löytyy perustietoa breveteistä yleensä sekä säännöt.

Step-by-step-ohje Oulujärven kierrokselle osallistumiseen:

1) Ilmoittaudu 13.5.2014 mennessä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen junnu.kangas@iki.fi
2) Tule Haapalehdon Shellin pihalle 20-30 minuuttia ennen lähtöaikaa, joka on 17.5.2014 klo 9 ja varaa mukaasi 1e tai 11e käteistä sen mukaan oletko jo ehtinyt maksaa kausimaksun jonkin muun brevetin yhteydessä vai et.
3) Nauti ajosta ja palauta täytetty & allekirjoitettu brevettikortti Shell Haapalehdon kassalle ajon jälkeen. 

Jos siis pitkänmatkanpyöräily vähänkin kiinnostaa, niin kannattaa jo nyt laittaa kalenteriin 17.5-18.5.2014 viikonloppu varatuksi tälle ajolle.

Ai niin, Oulujärven kierroksella on myös Facebook-ryhmä: https://www.facebook.com/groups/291901030933406/

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla olis taas tarjolla raitista ilmaa ja hidasta lenkkiseuraa. 

Reittisuunnitelma on 8-mallinen lenkura vanhan Oulun alueella. Pakkasella ei lähdetä kovin kauas maakuntaan, vaan pyöriskellään lämpimien kahvipaikkojen läheisyydessä. 
Koitetaan mennä kahville Kaakkurin Teboilille pienen eteläisen kierroksen jälkeen. Periaatteena on, että ajetaan se mitä taretaan ja sitten sulatellaan jäsenet notkeiksi kahvikuppien avulla.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkuu joen pohjoispuolelle. 

Letka nytkähtää liikkeelle aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki pakkasessa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin tänään reippaassa pakkaskelissä.  Aamulla lämpömittari näytti Saarelan ruokahuoltoalueella -26 C lukemia, joten päälle laitettiin paljon vaatetta ja sitten vielä vähän lisää vaatetta.  Letkassa oli tänään mukana 6 ajajaa. Yksi kaveri jäi uimaan Tuiran rannalle. Uintikelit ovat nyt kuulemma niin hyvät, ettei avannosta malta pysyä poissa. Varmasti siellä ainakin kroppa virkistyy.

Alkumatkalla kierreltiin Toppilan kautta Hietasaaren kierrokselle. Oritkarissa ajeltiin merenrannassa  tuimaan vastatuuleen. Tuulen ei tarvitse olla kummoinen tuossa pakkasessa, kun se alkaa tuntua poskipäissä. Puolentoista tunnin ajamisen jälkeen rullailtiin Kaakkurin Teboilille kahville. 

Reilun mittaisella kahvitauolla sulateltiin jäsenet taas notkeiksi. Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui Kokkokankaan tien kautta Ouluntulliin ja Metsokankaan kierrokselle. 
Pikkuhiljaa palailtiin kohti pohjoista. Pyöräteillä oli hiljaista, vain muutama koira ulkoilutti isäntäänsä. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Ruskon kaatopaikan ympyrässä. Miehet olivat saaneet mukavan kuurakuorrutuksen, joka pikkusen nauratti muutamia harvoja vastaantulijoita. 

Kiitoksia pojille taas oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Lounaskattaukselle kurvatessa mittari kertoi Veli Hopean taivaltaneen tänä aamuna 62 km ajassa 3,16 tuntia. 
08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä. Jospa ne kelitkin vähän lämpenevät siihen mennessä.

----------


## Korhonen

Kovaa touhua on 08-lenkin ajaminen näillä pakkasilla... avantouinnista puhumattakaan.

Tiistai-illalle ennustetaan n. 15 pakkasastetta, mikä sekin on itselleni liikaa eli en ole tulossa tiistain hitaita ajamaan. Jos muilla intoa löytyy, niin ajaa tietysti saa. 

Itse joudun jatkossakin pitämään pakkasrajoja melko tiukasti niin, että jos alkaa olla alle -10 astetta, niin on fillarilenkki korvattava sisäliikunnalla. Toivottavasti nämä pakkaset jossain vaiheessa hellittävät ja vieläpä niin, että tilalle ei tule vesikeliä.

----------


## Ride

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pub05iskd24ar5i/GqsuDiUU1B Tässä kuvia joulukuun lopun 08:lta. Aukeeko dropbox:sta?

----------


## StantheMan

Aukeaa ainakin IPadissa. Ja onpa komea jätkä kuvissa!

----------


## Ride

Jo vain on, ja hieno lumisade.

----------


## Ride

Kuvapläjäys Gran Canarialta tammikuun parilta ensimmäiseltä viikolta. Osin samaan aikaan paikalla oli Tomppa ja Seppo ja ajettiin pari yhteislenkkiä. Paikalla oli myös Saxo:n porukkaa, ei ajettu yhteislenkkiä heidän kanssaan. 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gr9h3lfuot8uuwn/YQoLW0fE61

----------


## Ride

Gran Canarialla pyöräillessä usein pyöräilijöiden kesken on syntynyt keskustelua välityksistä. Nytkin asia tuli esiin ainakin suomalaisten, norjalaisten ja saksalaisten kanssa jutellessa. Yleensä jos oma pyörä mukana niin siinä liian harvat välitykset Gran Canarian vuoristoon. Myös vuokraamoista löytyy monenlaista, mutta on myös vuoristokäyttöön erityisesti tarkoitettuja kun osaa valita.
  Asia kiinnosti sen verran, että päätin laskea koulufysiikalla mistä kysymys ja mitä edellyttää että voisi ajaa PK-lenkkejä. Parhaimmat tiet on saaren sisäosissa vuoristossa ja ihan tyypillisesti noustaan n.1000m-2000m:iin. Vastamäkiosuus voi tyypillisesti kestää 1-4h riippuen minkä lenkin ajaa.
  PK-tason ajo edellyttää ymmärtääkseni n.150W-200W tehoa. Jos 70kg painoinen kuski (+pyörä 10kg) nousee 10km:n matkan 8% nousua nopeudella 10km/h niin tarvitaan teho P=mgh/t =80x9.8x800/3600=174W. Ilmanvastuksen ja kitkan voittamiseksi tarvitaan suunnilleen vain n. 20W eli kokonaistehontarve n.194W. Varmaan ainakin harrastelijalle jo vähän yläkanttiin. 
  Minun vuokrapyörässä oli edessä 34 ja takana peräti 32. 10km/h nopeudella kadenssiksi tulee tällä välityksellä 71. 1:1 välityksellä kadenssi olisi 76, sekin vähän harvahko.  
  Siis jos ei prokuski joka polkee paljon putkelta ja jolla paljon tehoja niin pitkät vuoristolenkit edellyttävät yllättävän tiheitä välityksiä?
  Taustatietoa:
https://jyx.jyu.fi/dspace/bitstream/...pdf?sequence=1

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Metsokankaan ja uuden Linnakankaan tien kautta Kempeleeseen. Vanhan hirsikesoilin kohdalta siirrytään vanhalle nelostielle. 
Kahvit voidaan juoda Liminganportissa. Kahvin jälkeen Limingan kylän kautta Selkämaantielle ja Letontielle. Lentokentän kautta sitten takaisin kaupunkiin päin.

Pidetään vauhti rauhalllisena ja nautitaan lauhasta kelistä. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## mhelander

Keli oli viikon takaista mukavampi vaikkakin aika reippaasti tuuleskeli. Onneksi myötäsellä joten kolmistaan ajettin Kempeelenlahden jään poikki Oritkariin:

.

Heitin Jäälin ympäri vähän mutkitellen joten sain mittariin 104.4 kilsaa, about saman verran yli tavoitteesta kuin viikko sitten jäi vaille kun pakkasen kohmettamin käsin sähläsin Edge 500:n ajanoton stopille ja sekosin ajomäärässä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisilla aroilla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin lauhassa talvikelissä.  Aamulla lämpömittari näytti -4 C lukemia, mutta kova tuuli kylmensi keliä. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 12 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Maikkulan Nesteen kautta Metsokankaan kierrokselle. Uutta sorapintaista tietä pitkin siirryttiin Linnakankaalle Kempeleen puolelle. Hirsikesoilin kulmilta siirryttiin vanhan nelosen varteen aavalle arolle. Limingassa ei ole mäkiä, mutta kyllä tuuli huolehti  samasta rasituksesta. Ihan kuin olisi ajanut loivaan ylämäkeen kahville Liminganporttiin.

Tyttömunkkikahvit santsikupin kera palautti voimat jäseniin ja matka saattoi taas jatkua. Limingan keskustan kautta ajeltiin Tupoksen tielle, jossa kovassa myötätuulessa lasketeltiin kolmeakymppiä leppoisasti.

Selkämaantiellä testattiin nastojen pitoa ja tavaroiden kiinni pysymistä. Tie oli ihan jäässä ja koloja oli ihan riittävästi tarjolla. Lentokentän kautta ajeltiin Oulunsaloon.

Vihiluodon rannassa kevennettiin pilssivesilastia. Hannu kävi testaamassa jäällä ajamista ja hyvin näytti pyörä liikkuvan. Rannalla tehtiin jako, eli muutama kaveri ajeli Oulunlahden yli jäätä pitkin Oritkariin ja me loput rullailtiin maita pitkin samaan paikkaan. Hyvin oli jää kestänyt poikia ja miehet olivat jo rannalla odottelemassa meitä maakrapuja.

Lopuksi kierreltiin Hietasaari ja loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmilla. Kiitoksia pojille taas oikein mukavasta lenkistä!  Veli Hopea rullaili tänä aamuna 90 km ajassa 4,23 tuntia. 

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## Ride

Kuvia päivän tosi mukavalta lenkiltä. Inglesissä oli muuten vuokralla myös sähköavusteisia maastopyöriä.


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dmlg6u41adzog3s/mfJ4OfiCsn

----------


## arimk

Tässä ajettu reitti kuvana, vaikka Esa jo sen ansiokkaasti selosti.

- Ari K.

----------


## Klossi

Insinööri teki laskelman, joka todistaa, että vuoristossa ajamisessa täytyy olla tosi tarkkana ja hötkyilemättä, mikäli haluaa ajaa Pk-vauhdeilla. Riden kirjoitus on siis tosi hyödyllinen meille, jotka käymme ajelemassa etelän lämmössä. 
Ps. Hiihtäville pyöräilijöille tiedoksi, että Oulun ladut ovat vähäisen lumen vuoksi paikotellen "tappajasepelillä". Tänäänkin sain kivestä toiseen sukseen  sellaisen "kanjonin", joka ei lähde pois edes "viimeisessä" hionnassa. :Vihainen: 





> Gran Canarialla pyöräillessä usein pyöräilijöiden kesken on syntynyt keskustelua välityksistä. Nytkin asia tuli esiin ainakin suomalaisten, norjalaisten ja saksalaisten kanssa jutellessa. Yleensä jos oma pyörä mukana niin siinä liian harvat välitykset Gran Canarian vuoristoon. Myös vuokraamoista löytyy monenlaista, mutta on myös vuoristokäyttöön erityisesti tarkoitettuja kun osaa valita.
>   Asia kiinnosti sen verran, että päätin laskea koulufysiikalla mistä kysymys ja mitä edellyttää että voisi ajaa PK-lenkkejä. Parhaimmat tiet on saaren sisäosissa vuoristossa ja ihan tyypillisesti noustaan n.1000m-2000m:iin. Vastamäkiosuus voi tyypillisesti kestää 1-4h riippuen minkä lenkin ajaa.
>   PK-tason ajo edellyttää ymmärtääkseni n.150W-200W tehoa. Jos 70kg painoinen kuski (+pyörä 10kg) nousee 10km:n matkan 8% nousua nopeudella 10km/h niin tarvitaan teho P=mgh/t =80x9.8x800/3600=174W. Ilmanvastuksen ja kitkan voittamiseksi tarvitaan suunnilleen vain n. 20W eli kokonaistehontarve n.194W. Varmaan ainakin harrastelijalle jo vähän yläkanttiin. 
>   Minun vuokrapyörässä oli edessä 34 ja takana peräti 32. 10km/h nopeudella kadenssiksi tulee tällä välityksellä 71. 1:1 välityksellä kadenssi olisi 76, sekin vähän harvahko.  
>   Siis jos ei prokuski joka polkee paljon putkelta ja jolla paljon tehoja niin pitkät vuoristolenkit edellyttävät yllättävän tiheitä välityksiä?
>   Taustatietoa:
> https://jyx.jyu.fi/dspace/bitstream/...pdf?sequence=1

----------


## Korhonen

Huomenna olisi jälleen tiistai, mutta viikonlopun "lämpöaallon" jälkeen näyttää taas keli olevan kylmenevään suuntaan ja huomisillaksi pakastuu kohti -15 astetta, mikä on itselleni tällä hetkellä liian kylmä ajokeli. Pakko saada astman kohdalla ensin hoito tasapainoon ennen kuin pystyy miettimään kaksinumeroisissa pakkasasteissa ajamista. En siis ole tämänkään viikon tiistaina tulossa hitaita ajamaan. Toivottavasti terveempiä kuskeja löytyy lenkkeilemään. Lähtöpaikkahan on Linnanmaan Prisma ja klo 18 aikaan on tavattu startata.

----------


## Ride

Klossille kommenttina ja täydennyksenä noihin laskelmiin: jos ajetaan kovaa vaikkapa anaerobisella kynnyksellä ja jos tämän kynnyksen teho kuskilla on esimerkiksi 310W niin vauhti 8% nousussa on n. 16km/h. 80:n kadenssilla välityksenä tällöin siis voisi olla esim 34/23 tai 39/26.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Tupoksen ABC:lle kahville. Menomatkalla Kastellin rannan, Maikkulan Nesteen ja Metsokankaan kautta Ouluntulliin, josta Kokkokankaantielle. Peltojen läpi ABC:n kahville.

Paluumatkalla vaikkapa Leton tien kautta Oulunsaloon, josta sitten kaupunkiin. Kaupungissa sitten jonkinlaisia ketunlenkkejä lopuksi.

Ajetaan rauhallisesti sitten, että keskari alkaa ykkösellä. Niin ja lähtö taas aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Tupoksen kierroksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin lauhassa ja pilvisessä talvikelissä.  Aamulla mittarin elohopea oli asettunut   -5 C tienoille. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 13 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Kastellin rannan kautta Maikkulaan ja Metsokankaalle. Ouluntullin kautta pyöräytettiin Kokkokankaan tielle ja samalla myös Kempeleen puolelle. Zeppelinin takaa kurvattiin peltomaisemaan Rajakorven tielle. Täällä otettiin mittaa räväkästä vastatuulesta, joka kylmensi ilmaa ihan kunnolla. Arolla ei ole muuten lunta juuri lainkaan, kun tuuli on vienyt lähes kaiken pois. 

Tyrnävän tien myötätuulessa laitettiin iso rievä päälle ja tultiin vauhdilla ABC:n kahvipöytään Tupokseen. Pikkusen tuli pojilta moitetta reitinvalinnasta, kun ABC:llä ei saa samalla rahalla santsikuppia. Liminganportissahan on jo totuttu juomaan tuplakupit kahvia.

Matka jatkui Leton tielle meren rantaan. Hyvin oli tämäkin tie aurattu ja letka karautti mukavassa myötätuulessa lentokentälle Oulunsaloon. Vihiluodossa pidettiin pieni merimaiseman ihailutauko ja samalla tähyiltiin kohti valkoista horisonttia. Sen verran tupruttelee lunta, ettei horisonttia näy lainkaan. Nyt on näköjään muotia ajaa autolla jäälle pilkille. Pari autoa oli parkkeerattu meren jäälle pilkkireiän viereen. 

Lopuksi kierreltiin Oritkarin ja Nuottasaaren kautta Hietasaareen. Toppilan ja Välivainion kautta ajeltiin lopuksi loppuparlamenttini Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia pojille taas oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Reilu nelituntinen hurahti kuin hetkessä kun sai porista kavereiden kanssa.  Veli Hopea kiidätti kuskia 85 km ajassa 4,15 tuntia.

----------


## Ride

Kuvia päivän kierrokselta https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ws8xrqo0ft8uxwn/Vjw7gpWNcC

----------


## arimk

nollakasi toinentoistaneljätoista

----------


## Korhonen

Viimein näyttää keli lauhtuneen, joten pääsee ajelemaan ilman extreme-tunnelmaa ja eivätköhän urakoitsijat ehdi huomisiltaan mennessä aurata enimmät lumetkin pois. Tiistain hitaille startataan lähes kuukauden pakkastauon jälkeen ti 4.2 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Ajellaan parisen tuntia rauhalliseen tahtiin. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajettiin kolmen pyöräilijän voimin tänään erinomaisessa ajokelissä. Reitti suunnattiin Puolivälinkankaan kautta nelostien varteen, edelleen Peltolaan ja sieltä Kaakkuriin. Kaakkurista palailtiin takaisin vanhan nelostien vartta ja torinrannasta tehtiin vielä kierros Pikisaaren kautta Nallikariin, mistä palailtiin takaisin Linnanmaan suuntaan. Loppupalaveri pidettiin Teknologiakylän kulmalla. GPS-jälki seurannee.

Loppupalaverissa todettiin vielä kerran ajokelin olleen mitä mainioin. Pyörätiet olivat myös pääsääntöisesti hyvässä kunnossa. Pikkuisen näytti vähän joka puolella käyneen kyllä niin, että viimeisimmän aurauksen jälkeen oli vähän satanut lunta, mutta niin vähän, että aura-autot eivät olleet liikkeelle lähteneet. Ohut lumikerros ei kuitenkaan etenemistä haitannut ja reittivalintakin (kiitos kuuluu muille kuin minulle) osui nappiin niin, että eka puolikkaan vastatuuliosuus päästiin metsiköiden suojissa ja paluumatkan avoimemmilla väylillä saimme nauttia sivumyötäisestä tuulesta. Kilometrejä kertyi 34-35 kpl ja aikaa kului melko tarkalleen se kaksi tuntia.

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille! Ensi tiistaina ajetaan taas, jos keli sallii.

----------


## arimk

> ...Reitti suunnattiin Puolivälinkankaan kautta nelostien varteen, edelleen Peltolaan ja sieltä Kaakkuriin. Kaakkurista palailtiin takaisin vanhan nelostien vartta ja torinrannasta tehtiin vielä kierros Pikisaaren kautta Nallikariin, mistä palailtiin takaisin Linnanmaan suuntaan. Loppupalaveri pidettiin Teknologiakylän kulmalla. GPS-jälki seurannee…



Tässäpä tämä Prismalle saakka.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla olis taas 08-lenkin aika. Ajellaan ensin etelään päin etsimään alkumatkalle vastatuulta ja aurattuja pyöräteitä. Jos ajokeli on hyvä, niin ajellaan Liminganporttiin kahville. Jos taas vastassa on umpihankea, niin kahvitellaan jossakin Kempeleen suunnalla. Alkumatka samoja reittejä kuin viime pyhänä, eli Kastellin ranta, Knuutilanranta, Maikkulan Neste, Ouluntulli, Kokkokankaan tie.

Vauhti rauhallinen alusta loppuun. Lähtö taas Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## arimk

08-reitti tältä päivältä, Esa kertoo lisää  :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Limingan munkkikahveilla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin lauhassa ja keväisen kosteassa kelissä. Lämpötila oli noussut peräti +2 C lukemiin. Eilinen lumisade pikkusen haittasi menoa, sillä auraus ei ollut joka paikassa ihan priimaa. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 12 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin viime pyhän tapaan Kastellin rannan kautta Maikkulaan ja Metsokankaalle. Kempeleeseen tultiin uutta ja kuoppaista Linnakankaan tietä pitkin. Tuntui, että koko tie oli täynnä nimismiehen kiharaa.

Zeppelinin takaa kurvattiin vanhan nelostien varteen, jossa päästiin todella hyvin auratulle pyörätielle. Nokkavastainen tuuli puhalteli aika reippaasti pitkin aroja. Ei ole lunta vieläkään näillä pelloilla kuin väriksi. Tupoksen kohdalla pyörätie loppui ja matka jatkui vanhalla ja märällä nelostiellä kohti Liminkaa. Onneksi omassa kulkuvälineessä on pitkät lokarit, sillä vesi lensi ihan kuin kevätlenkillä.

Alkumatkalla saatiin nauttia kohteliaiden autoilijoiden seurasta. Mukavaa, kun Maikkulan Mersumies odotti kaikessa rauhassa, että mekin pääsemme kaikessa rauhassa tien yli. Loppumatkalla oli kyllä liikkeellä myös toisenlaisia ratinvääntäjiä.  Kempeleen Renu meinasi tulla pysähtymättä pihasta tielle keskelle letkaa. Ei kuitenkaan ihan osunut, joten matka saattoi jatkua. 

Liminganportissa istahdettiin kahville. Tyttömunkkikahvit irtosivat 2,50 euron sijoituksella. Samaan hintaan sai hakea santsikupin. Kahvittelun jälkeen matkan jatkui Limingan keskustan kautta Tupoksen tielle. Tupoksesta rullailtiin hyvässä myötätuulessa vanhan nelostien vartta Kempeleeseen ja Oulunsaloon.

Vihiluodossa tiirailtiin merelle ja etsittiin toiveikkaasti luistelurataa. Eipä siellä mitään jäärataa ollut eikä taida tänä vuonna tullakaan. Kaupunki ei kuulemma halua tuhlata määrärahoja aurattuihin jääreitteihin. Harmi homma.

Lopuksi kierreltiin Oritkarin rannan ja Nuottasaaren kautta Hietasaaren kierrokselle. Siltakohdat olivat ihan pehmenneet ja muutenkin torin lähistön pyörätiet olivat jo muuttumassa vesisohjoksi. Toppilan ja Välivainion kautta ajeltiin vielä loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia pojille jälleen kerran mukavasta lenkistä!  
Veli Hopea rullaili tänä aamuna 90 km ajassa 4,34 tuntia. 
08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## Korhonen

Kumma on tämä talvi, kun minkäänlaista ulkolämpötilan termostaattia ei ole, vaan ainoastaan on/off-kytkin. On siis joko -20 astetta tai plussakeliä. No, kun kerta lämmintä keliä on, niin ajetaan tiistain hitaita ti 11.2 klo 18 alkaen se normaali parisen tuntia. Starttipaikka Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispääty. 

Tiistaipäivälle on ennusteessa hiutaleiden kuvia, joten kelvit voivat olla illalla loskaisia, mutta eiköhän jotain ajokelpoista reittiä onnistuta löytämään. Ja jos ei onnistuta, niin ajetaan sitten ajokelvottomilla reiteillä.  :Hymy:  Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## toripolliisi

Oishan se pitänyt arvata, että jätkäthän ne sunnuntaisin vihiksen suunnalla ajelevat. Kellon tarkasti nähdään vihiluodon risteyksessä kun tulen uimasta. Pitäisi varmaan kesää varten liittyä joukkoon, ainakin rennon ja hilpeän näköistä on meno.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita taiteiltiin tänään neljän ajajan voimin. Prismalta ajettiin Kuivasrannan läpi Raitotielle ja suunnattiin Ruskoa kohti. Konetien kautta kierrettiin hevosenkenkä ja päädyttiin Hönttämäen, Talvikankaan ja Haapalehdon kautta Laanilaan ja siitä edelleen Välivainion kautta palailtiin Prismalle. Matkaa kertyi 27km ja aikaa kului 1h 45min. 

Keli oli, no, hieman raskas. Sohjoa riitti yli oman tarpeen ja lisää tuli taivaalta. Itse asiassa pyörän sijaan monin paikoin parempi kuluväline olisi ollut auraustraktori. Ruskon tienoilla auraustraktorin jälkiä nähtiinkin. Siellä oli kelvit vastikään aurattu. Sen sijaan Alakyläntien risteyksestä lännen suuntaan oli varsin surkeaa. En tiedä, millaiset kriteerit aurauskaluston liikkeellelähdölle on olemassa, mutta jäljestä päätellen niissä on huomattavaa eroa eri urakoitsijoiden vastuualueilla - olettaen tietysti, että palvelun tilaaja hoitaa asianmukaisesti tilaajan tehtävät valvoen palveluntuotantoa ja palveluiden laatua.

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille! Tiistain hitaita ajetaan taas ensi viikolla, mikäli sää suinkin vain sallii!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla ajellaan taas. Lupailee jonkinlaista lumisadetta, joten mitään varmaa reittisuunnitelmaa ei kannata kiveen kirjoittaa. Etsitään aurattuja reittejä aluksi joen eteläpuolelta ja lopuksi pohjoispuolelta.

Kahvitauko on varma, mutta paikka epävarma. Hidasta lenkkiseuraa on tarjolla aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Ride

Kuvia aamun lenkiltä https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rua370cdtb2gux2/ZY0rCwAPMn

----------


## arimk

Päivän 08-reitti

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lumipyryssä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin reippaassa lumipyryssä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -1 C lukemia, mutta kova tuuli viilensi keliä. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 14 ajajaa. 
Shellin pihalla mietiskeltiin aamun reittiä. Toiveissa oli tietysti ajella aurattuja reittejä, mutta niitä ei ollut tarjolla millään suunnalla.  

Vanhasta tottumuksesta lumiauroja lähdettiin etsimään Oulun eteläpuolelta. Etsintä ei kuitenkaan tuottanut tulosta, vaan matkaa taitettiin aidossa työmiehen kelissä umpihankea pitkin ajaen. Oulun seudun pyöräteiden ja katujen aurauksen tasosta kertoo jotain se, että puolet letkassa ajaneista kavereista kaatui pyörällä tämän aamun lenkin aikana. Kyseessä on kuitenkin aktiivipyöräilijöiden ryhmä, joilla on paljon kokemusta lumella ajamisesta. Ihmetellä täytyy, miten noin vähällä lumimäärällä Oulun seudun reitit on saatu noin huonoon kuntoon.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Kastellin rannan kautta Maikkulaan ja Metsokankaalle. Kempeleen hirsikesoilin kohdalta siirryttiin tuulisille aroille ajamaan vastatuulipätkää Tupoksen ABC:lle. Paikalle oli saapunut Tyrnävän ukkoköörin lisäksi muitakin matkailijoita, sillä etelän hiihtolomaviikko on alkamassa. 

Paluumatkalla lasketeltiin vanhan nelostien vartta Kempeleeseen ja Oulunsaloon. Vihiluodossa pidettiin tyhjennys ja tankkaustauko tuulisella rannalla. Oritkarin kautta jatkettiin Hietasaaren kierrokselle. Tänä aamuna piti ajaa vähän yli 60 km ennen kuin vastaan auramies Pikisaaressa. Nallikarissa oli porukkaa kovasti liikkeellä. Näkyipä jäällä porojakin vetämässä muksuja.

Toppilan ja Välivainion kautta ajeltiin vielä tihenevässä lumisateessa loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!  Veli Hopea hoiperteli lumessa tänä aamuna 76 km ajassa 4,13 tuntia. 

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä. Toivottavasti auramiehet heräävät silloin ennen meitä.

----------


## EKH

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin reippaassa lumipyryssä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -1 C lukemia, mutta kova tuuli viilensi keliä. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 14 ajajaa. 
Shellin pihalla mietiskeltiin aamun reittiä. Toiveissa oli tietysti ajella aurattuja reittejä, mutta niitä ei ollut tarjolla millään suunnalla.  

Vanhasta tottumuksesta lumiauroja lähdettiin etsimään Oulun eteläpuolelta. Etsintä ei kuitenkaan tuottanut tulosta, vaan matkaa taitettiin aidossa työmiehen kelissä umpihankea pitkin ajaen. Oulun seudun pyöräteiden ja katujen aurauksen tasosta kertoo jotain se, että puolet letkassa ajaneista kavereista kaatui pyörällä tämän aamun lenkin aikana. Kyseessä on kuitenkin aktiivipyöräilijöiden ryhmä, joilla on paljon kokemusta lumella ajamisesta. Ihmetellä täytyy, miten noin vähällä lumimäärällä Oulun seudun reitit on saatu noin huonoon kuntoon.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Kastellin rannan kautta Maikkulaan ja Metsokankaalle. Kempeleen hirsikesoilin kohdalta siirryttiin tuulisille aroille ajamaan vastatuulipätkää Tupoksen ABC:lle. Paikalle oli saapunut Tyrnävän ukkoköörin lisäksi muitakin matkailijoita, sillä etelän hiihtolomaviikko on alkamassa. 

Paluumatkalla lasketeltiin vanhan nelostien vartta Kempeleeseen ja Oulunsaloon. Vihiluodossa pidettiin tyhjennys ja tankkaustauko tuulisella rannalla. Oritkarin kautta jatkettiin Hietasaaren kierrokselle. Tänä aamuna piti ajaa vähän yli 60 km ennen kuin vastaan auramies Pikisaaressa. Nallikarissa oli porukkaa kovasti liikkeellä. Näkyipä jäällä porojakin vetämässä muksuja.

Toppilan ja Välivainion kautta ajeltiin vielä tihenevässä lumisateessa loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!  Veli Hopea hoiperteli lumessa tänä aamuna 76 km ajassa 4,13 tuntia. 

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä. Toivottavasti auramiehet heräävät silloin ennen meitä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lumipyryssä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin reippaassa lumipyryssä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -1 C lukemia, mutta kova tuuli viilensi keliä. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 14 ajajaa. 

Shellin pihalla mietiskeltiin aamun reittiä. Toiveissa oli tietysti ajella aurattuja reittejä, mutta niitä ei ollut tarjolla millään suunnalla.  Vanhasta tottumuksesta lumiauroja lähdettiin etsimään Oulun eteläpuolelta. Etsintä ei kuitenkaan tuottanut tulosta, vaan matkaa taitettiin aidossa työmiehen kelissä umpihankea pitkin ajaen. Oulun seudun pyöräteiden ja katujen aurauksen tasosta kertoo jotain se, että puolet letkassa ajaneista kavereista kaatui pyörällä tämän aamun lenkin aikana. Kyseessä on kuitenkin aktiivipyöräilijöiden ryhmä, joilla on paljon kokemusta lumella ajamisesta. Ihmetellä täytyy, miten noin vähällä lumimäärällä Oulun seudun reitit on saatu noin huonoon kuntoon.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Kastellin rannan kautta Maikkulaan ja Metsokankaalle. Kempeleen hirsikesoilin kohdalta siirryttiin tuulisille aroille ajamaan vastatuulipätkää Tupoksen ABC:lle. Paikalle oli saapunut Tyrnävän ukkoköörin lisäksi muitakin matkailijoita, sillä etelän hiihtolomaviikko on alkamassa. 

Paluumatkalla lasketeltiin vanhan nelostien vartta Kempeleeseen ja Oulunsaloon. Vihiluodossa pidettiin tyhjennys ja tankkaustauko tuulisella rannalla. Oritkarin kautta jatkettiin Hietasaaren kierrokselle. Tänä aamuna piti ajaa vähän yli 60 km ennen kuin vastaan auramies Pikisaaressa. Nallikarissa oli porukkaa kovasti liikkeellä. Näkyipä jäällä porojakin vetämässä muksuja.

Toppilan ja Välivainion kautta ajeltiin vielä tihenevässä lumisateessa loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!  Veli Hopea hoiperteli lumessa tänä aamuna 76 km ajassa 4,13 tuntia. 

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä. Toivottavasti auramiehet heräävät silloin ennen meitä.

----------


## EKH

Tulipa näköjään meikäläisen lenkkiraportti oikein kolmeen kertaan. No, kertaus on aina paikallaan ;-)

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen ti 18.2. Startti klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Näyttäisi ennusteessa olevan hiutaleenkuvia pitkin päivää ja asteet nollan tietämillä. Jos siis varautuu loskaisiin kelveihin, niin ei tule pettymystä ja aurattu pätkä tuntuu mukavalta yllätykseltä.  :Hymy:  Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!

----------


## rullailija

Todellakin on nuo pyörätiet huonommassa kunnossa ja talvihoito niiden osalta tuntuu menevän huonompaan suuntaan koko ajan. Tämän mielipiteen voin antaa väliltä Kempele- Oulu, jota väliä olen ajanut talvella jo useamman vuoden. Käsittääkseni tuo alue / pätkä kuuluu tällä hetkellä YIT:n hoidettavaksi, joka taas sitten ilmeisesti käyttää aliurakoitsijoita."Ongelmalliseksi" väylien hoidon kuulemma tekee nämä
" haastavat " olosuhteet tänä talvena.Näin minulle perusteltiin kun olin yhteydessä ELY-keskukseen, joka valvoo urakoitsijoita ( YIT:TÄ) ja niiden tekemisIÄ. Mutta niinhän se on, että kun haetaan halvin mahdollinen, niin se näkyy sitten työn/hoidon laadussa.

----------


## maantienässä

aivan ala-arvoisessa kunnossa ovat olleet viime viikkoina. Ja sitten vielä kun ensin aurataan pyörätie ja sen jälkeen ajorata jolloin pyörätie on taas ummessa, eivät taida älyn jättiläisiä nämä auraajat olla

----------


## fyah

En tiedä miten täällä Oulun seudulla on ennen aurattu tiet kun olen itse syksyllä tänne muuttanut mutta itselleni on jäänyt selllainen mielikuva että kun lunta sataa niin odotetaan ensin että sade loppuu ja sitten lähdetään liikkeelle. Lunta siis kertyy aika reilusti ennen kuin minkäälaista aurauskalustoa näkee liikkeellä. Viikonloppuisin aurataan jokunen käytetympi väylä mutta ei läheskään kaikkia ja pyörätiet sitten kun ehditään. 

Asun itse Metsokankaalla ja näinkin itse asiassa su kun juna meni melkein takapihan poikki  :Hymy: . Vuoluraudantie, joka ei ole mikään pääväylä mutta taloja on kuitenkin reilusti, on aurattu tänä talvena laskujeni mukaan 3 kertaa ja tästä syystä on erittäin sohjoinen kun auraamaton lumi tamppaantuu ja sulaa/pehmenee näillä keleillä. Sekä ajoväylien että kelvien "hoito" on aivan käsittämättömän surkeaa tasoa mutta sopii hyvin luonnolliseksi jatkumoksi kaupungin autoilukulttuuriin jollaista ei meinaa löytää edes itä-euroopasta.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaiden starttiin kokoontui tänään viisi ajajaa. Reittiä vähän pohdittiin aluksi. Ehdin alkusiirtymällä vähän kartoittaa Linnanmaan ympäristön suuntia ja näytti, että Haukiputaan suuntaan on turha lähteä, koska siellä ei oltu tehty sohjonpoistoa kelveille. Sen sijaan etelän ja lännen suunnat vaikuttivat paremmilta ja päätettiin suunnata etelään, mikä myöhemmin osoittautui onnistuneeksi ratkaisuksi. Kaikkialta ei toki sielläkään oltu sohjoa aurattu pois, mutta paljon oli hyvää kovapintaista pyörätietä ja paikoin jopa ihan paljasta asfalttiakin. Huonot kohdat olivat sitten tosi huonoja. Jos ei pehmeä sohjo ole mukavaa ajettavaa, niin ei se ole sitä myöskään siinä vaiheessa, kun se pakastuvassa illassa jäätyy epätasaiseksi ryhmyksi. Liukkaita kohtia riitti myös runsaasti.

Aluksi suunnattiin Toppilan kautta Möljänsillan yli Toppilansaareen ja Nallikarin kautta Pikisaareen, mistä tavanomaisia reittejä Oritkariin. Oritkarin jälkeen ajettiin Äimärautiolle, missä alkoi varsinainen siltojen lenkki - junarata ylitettiin ensin Äimärautiolla lännestä itään, sitten Nokelassa idästä länteen kevyen liikenteen siltaa pitkin ja vielä kerran Joutsensiltaa pitkin lännestä itään, mistä tehtiin kierros Karjasillan ympäri. Karjasillan jälkeen palailtiin Linnanmaalle ensin Pohjantien vierustaa Oulujoen pohjoispuolelle ja sitten jatkettiiin Hintan, Välivainion ja Alppilan kautta. Karjasillan jälkeiselle osuudellekin osui useampi silta ylitettäväksi ja alitettavaksi.

Prismalle kurvattiin muutamaa minuuttia ennen klo 20 ja mittareihin oli siinä vaiheessa ehtinyt kertyä reilu 32 kilometriä.

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille! Hitaat jälleen ensi tiistaina, jos on ajokeliä!

Edit: Eli tällainen reitti

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki 

Ajellaan huomenna 08-lenkillä vaihteeksi kohti pohjoista. Kahvinjuontia olisi tarkoitus harrastaa Haukiputtaalla ABC:llä. Menomatkalla Raitotien vartta Patelaan, josta siten pohjoiseen.

Pidetään vauhti aisoissa ja tarkistetaan pohjoisten auramiesten työn jälki.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tämän päiväinen pohjoispuolen lenkki.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaalla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa kevättalven kelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +2 C lukemia. Taivaalta tuli jonkinlaista ohutta tihkusadetta. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 9 ajajaa. 

Eilisen lumipyryn jälkeen oli pieni pelko, että onko pyörätiet aurattu täksi aamuksi? Onneksi eilen satoi kerralla reilusti, joten kaikki reitit oli aurattu hyvään kuntoon. Jopa paljon parjattu Virpiniemen pyörätie oli oikein priimakunnossa. Kyllä nyt taas kelpaa kehua Oulua talvipyöräilykaupunkina. Nyt kun on lämpöasteita, niin loputkin sohjot lähtisivät helposti auraamalla pois. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin postikeskuksen takaa Ruskon kaatopaikan ympyrään. Teron baarin kulmilta mukaan tulivat Juha ja Mika. Raitotien vartta rullailtiin myötätuulessa Patelaan, josta sitten Virpiniemeen. Uutta tietä ajeltiin Haukiputtaalle ja Santaholman kierrokselle. Kahville kurvattiin Martinniemen tienhaaran ABC:lle. Eric olikin jo ehtinyt paikalle ennen meitä.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui Ericin testaamalla Martinniemen kierroksella. Taatantien ja Ukkolantien kautta tupsahdettiin Asemakylälle. Tuo reitti oli minulle aivan uusi ja ennen ajamaton. Sattuipa reitin varrelle Oulun seudun erikoisin talokin, jossa arkkitehti oli saanut vapaat kädet toteuttaa itseään.

Kiiminkijoki ylitettiin rautatiesillasta. Metrin levyinen väylä oli sillan reunaan jätetty pyöräilijöiden tarpeisiin. Palolaitoksen kautta ajeltiin jonkinlaisen metsätien kautta Takkurannan tielle. Itse olin jo tippunut kartalta, mutta onneksi muut tiesivät minne mennä.

Loppumatka ajeltiin Toppilan kautta Tuiran rantaan. Pyörätiet olivat sulaneet jo kovasti lenkin aikana ja viimeiset kilometrit ajeltiin vetisiä väyliä pitkin. 
Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellillä. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!  Veli Hopea taivalsi tänä aamuna 85 km ajassa 4,20 tuntia. 

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistaina 25.2 ajetaan jälleen tiistain hitaita. Startti normaaliin tapaan klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä ja pari tuntia ajellaan rauhalliseen tahtiin. Säätilasssa näyttää olevan lämpökausi, joka ennusteiden mukaan ti-iltaan mennessä taittuu nollakeliksi. Ajokeli riippuu pitkälle siitä, ehtivätkö pyöräteiden nyt kiiltävällä jäällä olevat pinnat sohjoutua ti-iltaan mennessä ja jos ehtivät, niin ehtivätkö auraajat aloittaa sohjonpoiston. Pisaroita ei ennusteessa näy, mikä on hyvä juttu. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!

----------


## Korhonen

Hitaita ajettiin tänään viiden ajajan voimin lauhassa, mutta tuulisessa kelissä. Reitiksi valikoitui Välikylän suunta kun ei ole hitailla siellä käytykään kuin viime talvena joskus. Paluumatkalla ajettiin Toppilassa radanvarren pyörätietä, joka taisi olla osalle mukanaolleista eka kerta. Kyseinen pätkä on kesäaikaan todella kiva, vaikka siinä on pari hankalaa risteyskohtaa.

Kova tuuli ei päässyt meitä missään vaiheessa haittaamaan ja suurin osa kelvien pinnoista oli jäättömiä pelkällä hiekoitushiekkakerroksella. Mutta siellä, missä jäätä oli, sai olla todella varovainen, että pystyi säilyttämään tasapainon ja näitäkin kohtia oli aivan riittävästi - jopa liikaakin.

Prismalle palattiin ajassa 1h 50min ja kilometrejä kertyi reilu 32 kpl. 

Kiitos mukanaolleille! Hitaita ajetaan jälleen ensi tiistaina, mikäli kelit antavat myöten!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Limingan suuntaan. Hebe on miettinyt meille reittiä aamuksi. Rauhallisia kilometrejä on luvassa noin 80 kappaletta.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

08 Vanhaan Liminkaan. Melkein kesäkelin kunniaksi lenkin lopuksi yhdellä sakkokierroksella pohjoisen suuntaan.
Reissusta ei liene parempaa ryhmäkuvaa, kuin tämä, jossa Hebe pyllistää minulle.

----------


## EKH

Hyvä lenkki oli tänään. Mukavan keväinen keli oli ajella. Veli hopea rullasi 99 km ajassa 4,23 tuntia. Ensi pyhänä ajellaan uudestaan.

Sent from my RM-941_eu_finland_208 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hebe

Lenkillä oli puhetta brevettien ajamisesta. Tänä vuona takarajapäivät on seuraavat:
200 km: 21.4., 13.7., 14.9
300 km: 4.5., 27.7.
400 km: 17-18.5., 9-10.8.
600 km: 7-8.6., 23-24.8.
1000 km: 28.8.-1.9.
Fleche 24-25.5.

Oulussa ajetaan melko varmasti ainakin kevään takarajapäivinä. 17-18.5 on järjestetty 400km ajo eli Oulujärven kierros. 7-8.6 on Helsinki-Satakunta-Helsinki ajo, mihin olen itse harkinnut (taas) osallistumista. Järjestetty 1000km ajokin on kaavailuissa. Fleche on 24h:n joukkueajo (3-5 kuskia/joukkue) Tampereelle pitkän matkan pyöräilijöiden kokoontumiseen.

Osallistuminen Oulun pienimuotoisiin, joista ilmoitetaan täällä, ja Oulujärven kierrokseen on helppoa, ilmoita paikalliselle yhdyshenkilölle (Oulussa Korhonen) tai muulle järjestäjälle. Kerran kesässä pitää hoitaa kausimaksu yhdyshenkilölle (tai ACP Suomen yhdyshenkilölle). Brevetti-kortti kustantaa 1€/kpl ja niitä saa yhdyshenkilöltä tai järjestäjältä.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen huomenna klo 18 alkaen. Lähtöpaikka Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispääty ja parisen tuntiahan on ollut tapana ajaa rauhalliseen tahtiin. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Tuomo

Vinkkinä Limingan kahvittelupaikaksi Liminganlahden luontokeskus (auki joka päivä 10-18). Reittinä Liminka-Luntokeskus: Värminkoskentie-Ylipääntie-Monttutie-Jurvalankuja-Seikkulankuja-Mattilankuja. Tie sorapohjainen jäinen tie, joka ainakin vielä hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Toinen kahvipaikkoja koskeva vinkki: Muhoksen Neste on lyönyt ovet kiinni, joten sen kylän kahvitarjonta on heikentynyt oleellisesti...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hebe

Nesteellä on ilmeisesti omistajamuutoksia, toivottavasti asema aukeaa taas. Montan leirintäalue aukeaa 1.5, jolloin sieltä alkaa saamaan kahvia ja pullaa ensin viikonloppuisin ja myöhemmin kesällä arkenakin (näin ainakin www:n mukaan, viimekesänä kahvi ja pulla oli maukasta). 

Yli-Vuotossa on Vuoton Joutsen, missä kannattaa pysähtyä kahville, jos silla suunnalla ajelee.

----------


## ikuri

Vuoton joutsenen ilmoitettuihin aukioloaikoihin kannattaa suhtautua varauksella. Pari kertaa sinne yrittäny ja paikalta on ilmoitettu että tule parin tunnin päästä uudestaan niin voit saada juomapulloon täydennystä.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajettiin tänään kolmen pyöräilijän voimin. Tuulen suunnan perusteella valittiin etelän reitti ja lähtiessä päätettiin yrittää osuttaa itsemme Limingantullin Prismalle klo 18.30 aikaan, koska siellä oli luvassa ilotulitus. Ja niin olikin - juuri pyöräiltyämme paikalle täyttyi taivas räiskeestä ja paukkeesta. Reilu viitisen minuuttia sitä kesti, minkä jälkeen haihduimme paikalta niin kuin ruudinkäry. Jatkettiin Kaakkuriin ja Kaakkurista poljettiin sitten Maikkulaan ja Oulujoen etelärantaa Rautasillalle, mistä pohjoispuolelle ja Alppilan takaa kohti Linnanmaata.

Ajokeli oli tänään loistava. Mitä nyt vähän räntää tai lunta yritti sadella, mutta ei haitaksi asti. Pyörätiet olivat jäättömät tai ainakin kovapintaiset ja ilmeisesti siitä syystä kierroksen pituus nousi muutaman kilometrin pitemmäksi kuin normaalisti on tiistaisin ehditty ajaa näin talvikaudella. Linnanmaan Prismalle palattiin viittä minuuttia ennen iltakahdeksaa ja mittareihin ehti pyörähtää reilu 36km. 

Kiitos mukanaolleille! Hitaat jälleen ensi tiistaina, jos kelit antavat myöten!

----------


## ikuri

Vaalantie on muuten varsin mukavassa ajokunnossa maantiepyörälläkin. Ainakin paremmassa kunnossa kuin tervahiihdon ladut hiihtoa ajatellen. Joku on vain talven aikana käynyt kaivamassa muutaman uuden kuopan.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Muhokselle kahville. Muhoksen Neste taitaa olla kiinni, mutta onhan siellä pari muutakin asemaa. Ajetaan Haapalehdosta pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen ja sieltä sitten Muhokselle kahville. Minä ajelen vielä nastarenkailla. Sovitetaan vauhti vielä nastarengastasolle. 

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## TPe

Forecan mukaan menee yöllä pakkaselle, Vaalantiellä tänään oli kosteita paikkoja siten että nastat on hyvä idea. Itse odottelen päivemmälle, jolloin maantiepyörällä päässee talven trainerharjoittelun lomassa jo näin aikaisessa vaiheessa baanalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ride

Muutama kuva lenkiltä https://www.dropbox.com/sc/9fwp9wz844zlmpe/PRdZGpJz5j#/

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Muhoksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin sulalla maantiellä kevätkelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +3 C lukemia. Taivas oli pilvessä ja melkoinen tuuli puhalteli etelän puolelta. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 18 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Kivikkokankaan ympyrään. Siinä kohdassa siirryttiin sulalle maantielle normaaliin letkamuodostelmaan. Tiet olivat sulia ja kuivia eikä lunta ollut maastossa lainkaan. Pakkohan se on uskoa kevään tuloon, vaikka kalenteri näyttää vielä hiihtolomaviikkoa.

Menomatkalla ajeltiin vastatuuleen kohti Leppiniemeä. Voimalaitoksen juurella pidettiin pieni jaloittelu ja pilssiveden tyhjennystauko. Kahvia lähdettiin etsimään Muhoksen kylältä. Paikallinen Neste on laittanut pillit pussiin ja lapun luukulle. Seuraavana oli vuorossa pikkuinen ABC, josta löytyikin kahvia ja pullaruokintaa. Paikka oli pieni ja lisäksi täynnä kylän ukkoja. Tilaa kuitenkin löytyi, kun hikiset miehet astuivat sisään. 

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Montan voimalaitokselle, josta sitten joen pohjoispuolelle. Nyt saatiin ajaa mukavassa myötätuulessa takaisin kaupunkiin. Tämä taisi olla se maantiekauden avaus 08-lenkillä tänä keväänä. Saattaahan se talvikin vielä tulla takaisin, kun nyt eletään vasta maaliskuun alkupuolta. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Lidlillä. Yhteislenkin pituudeksi taisi tulla pikkusen yli 80 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!  Itse rullailin vielä vähän matkaa loppuverryttelyä, jotta satanen tuli täyteen. Jakkaralla tuli istuskeltua noin 4,20 tuntia. 

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä. Toivottavasti saadaan ajaa maantiellä ja sulalla kelillä.

----------


## mhelander

Mun satasen lenkki vaati pistäytymistä sangin tiellä. Ajoin sen entisen kympin tempon maaliin saakka eli mihin asti asfalttia riittää, kalimen lammen risteykseen.
Nykyisen kympin pätkän kääntöön asti tie on lähes kokonaan sula, muutama mutka on osin jäässä, maantie slikseillä ei kannata vielä lähteä ainakaan tempoa kokeilemaan. Siitä eteenpäin lähes jäässä oli tie, ISP-kelpoinen toki.

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajellaan jälleen ti 11.3 klo 18 alkaen rauhalliseen tahtiin parisen tuntia. Lähtöpaikka Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispääty. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## murmur

sunnuntain kierros tallennettuna

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...svgsd2lhkrlu8k

HaMu

----------


## arimk

> sunnuntain kierros tallennettuna
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...svgsd2lhkrlu8k
> 
> HaMu



Aukeaako linkitetty reitti muilla, minulla näkyy yleisdata, muttei karttaa.

Itsellä Sport-Trackeri tallensi lenkin normaalisti, mutta se ei ollut siirtynyt serverille ja lenkki oli häipynyt puhelimestakin. Garmin-kauppako on ainoa vaihtoehto?

----------


## EKH

Ei näy karttaa tuossa HaMun reittitallenteessa. Jotain häikkää taitaa olla siellä serverissä.

----------


## murmur

Jokin asia näyttää olevan pielessä. Pistän uudestaan reitin jos asia selviää.

HaMu

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaiden starttiin kerääntyi tänään neljä ajajaa. Rengasvalinnat tarkistettiin ennen lähtöä ja se meni tasan 2-2 eli kahdet nastarenkaat, kahdet suvikumit. Molemmilla pärjäsi valitsemallamme reitillä, joka suuntautui Jääliin, missä ei ole taidettu ennen hitailla käydäkään. Kesärenkailla tietysti joutui paikoin ajamaan melko varovasti, kun oli jäisiä kohtia, mutta suhteellisen vähän niitä kyllä oli ja letkan keulalla koetettiin mahdollisimman hyvin jo etukäteen varoitella jäätikkökohdista, että eivät tulleet yllätyksenä taaempana ajavillekaan. Tärkein renkaan ominaisuus taisi tänään olla se, että se kesti puhkeamatta asfaltin päällä olevaa hiekkaa.

Letka pysäytettiin ajassa 1h 50min Kaijonharjuntien ja Kaitoväylän risteykseen. Prismalle asti ei ajettu, kun kaikilla kotisiirtymä puolsi tuota loppuparlamenttipaikkaa. Kilometrejä reissussa kertyi 38,5 eli kohti kesäisempiä lukemia ollaan menossa.

Kiitos mukanaolleille! Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen ensi viikolla!

----------


## Jakke81

tiistain hitaiden porukka näky vastaan vääntävän ruskossa kellon seitentä käydessä ison sähkölinjan kohdilla , kun olin pyöräilevän muksun kanssa juoksu lenkillä.

----------


## litku

Minä kans bongasin tiistain hitailijat kuusamontien varresta. Oikein vaimolle tokasin "Kato, varmaan voorumilaisia"  :Hymy:

----------


## rjrm

Pohjoispuolen tietä ajeli muhoksen suuntaan hämärtyvässä illassa tänää  kaksikin maantiepyöräilijää. Toisella oli tummat housut ja musta takki... kipeätä puuhaa.

----------


## Hebe

Sepäse. Miksi suositaan tummia vaatteita (OTC:n kisapaita)? Vaikken muuten halua näkyä niin kyllä tien laitaan lähtiessä tulee laitettua (paidaksi) muuta kuin mustaa (housuiksikin jos sopivia vaan löytys).

terv. nimim.Muutaman kerran olen meinannut ajaa mustiin pukeutuneen pyöräilijän päälle kesäolosuhteissa.

edit: autolla, pyörällä ajaessa ne mustat ninjat ohittaa minut.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Musta toimii aina. Tai valkoinen.

terv. Man in Black.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Tottakai mustat kamppeet, tai punaiset. Siirryn huomioliiveihin samaan aikaan rollaattorin kanssa. Ne eivät vain kuulu lajiin nimeltä pyöräily. Ulkoilu on sitten erikseen.

----------


## a-o

> Tottakai mustat kamppeet, tai punaiset. Siirryn huomioliiveihin samaan aikaan rollaattorin kanssa. Ne eivät vain kuulu lajiin nimeltä pyöräily. Ulkoilu on sitten erikseen.



Itse pidän "tolloliiviä" valoisallakin. Tulee hyvin tilaa!

----------


## Korhonen

Omasta mielestäni "tolloliivi" ei ole lainkaan naurettavimmasta päästä vaatekappaleita, joita olen pyöräilyyn liittyen päälleni pukenut.  :Hymy:

----------


## mhelander

^ no ei ole. Mulla on heti syksystä näin kevääseen mokoma päällä. Näkyy, on heijastinnauhoja ja edestä 100% tuulen ja veden pitävä. Helpottaa muuta pukemista oleellisesti...

Muuten mennään sukkia linjalla, lepattavat vaatteet ei oikein innosta, paremmin näissä pysyy lämpimänäkin ja jos kastuvat välillä niin saattavat jopa kuivua päällä pitkällä lenkillä.

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Tottakai mustat kamppeet, tai punaiset. Siirryn huomioliiveihin samaan aikaan rollaattorin kanssa. Ne eivät vain kuulu lajiin nimeltä pyöräily. Ulkoilu on sitten erikseen.



Erittäin hyvin sanottu siellä takarivissä!

----------


## TPe

> Pohjoispuolen tietä ajeli muhoksen suuntaan hämärtyvässä illassa tänää kaksikin maantiepyöräilijää. Toisella oli tummat housut ja musta takki... kipeätä puuhaa.



No, myönnän että lenkillä oli käytävä. OTC:n paita peittyy mustan ajotakin alle. Ja kyllä, mustat ajotrikoot. Välillä täytyy käydä maantiellä, jotta trainerilla jaksaa huhkia oikeaa kevättä odotellessa. ens su näyttää olevan pakkasta (celsiusasteikolla).

(Ja mä jatkan ketjua edelleen: paluumatkalla kohti Haapalehdon Shelliä ajoin sellasta vastaan, jolla oli Donnien ajopaita. Ja RASKAS kadenssi...  :Hymy:   )

----------


## arimk

Autobaanojen laidat ovat talven jälkeen sellaisessa kunnossa, että tilasin cännäriin tuollaiset kiekot. Tollopaita päälle ja menoksi.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille kahville. Alkumatkalla Haapalehdosta Raitotien varren pyörätietä Patelaan ja sitten vanhan nelostien piennarta ylöspäin pohjoiseen. Paluumatkalla omia jälkiä pitkin takaisin Haapalehtoon. 

Nyt on illaksi luvannut jonkinlaista lumisadetta ja aamuksi paria pakkasastetta. Varminta on lähteä liikkeellä nastarenkaalla. Koitetaan ajella ihan rauhallista vauhtia.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## a-o

Vähän aiheen ohi, mutta täällä on paljon pyörätielläkulkijoita, niin koitetaanpa:

jospa näkkyy Blackburn Mars 1.0 takavaloa välillä Ainolanpuisto - Torinranta - Limingantulli - Oritkari - Oulunlahti - Hakamaa - Ouluntulli niin minulta olisi semmoinen hukassa! Tippui lauantaina illalla 19.30 - 20.30 aikoihin.

----------


## arimk

Sport-Tracker oli tänään suosiollinen ja 08-reitti tallentui. Reitti ei ollut kylläkään sanoin kuvaamaton :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iissä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkillä palattiin takaisin talvisiin olosuhteisiin. Aamulla lämpömittari näytti -9 C lämpötilaa ja kova koillistuuli kylmensi keliä entisestään. Eilen illalla oli satanut pari senttiä lunta, joten maa oli valkoinen kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessa. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 11 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Patelan ympyrään. Vanhan nelostien reunaa taitettiin välillä pyörätietä ja välillä piennarta pitkin ylös pohjoiseen. Kovassa vastatuulessa ajeltiin Iin Shellille kahville.

Kahvin jälkeen palailtiin hyvässä myötätuulessa takaisin kohti etelää. Martinniemessä tehtiin pieni kierros, jonka varrella saatiin nauttia Putaan pullan leipomon herkullisista tuoksuista. Kaupunkiin tultiin Piimäperän kautta. Merijalin rannassa oli melkoinen kansainvaellus menossa. Aurinkoinen kevätkeli oli houkutellut ihmiset koloistaan ulos kävelylenkille.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellillä. Oma matkamittari lopetti toiminnan palatessa Haukiputtaalla, joten matkaa piti kysellä pojilta. Yhteislenkin osuus Shelliltä Shellille taisi olla noin 80 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!  08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistaina 18.3 starttaavat jälleen tiistain hitaat normaaliin tapaan klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Ajellaan se parisen tuntia rauhallista vauhtia. Säätila näyttää nyt muuttuneen normaalin maaliskuun tapaiseksi eli öisin kirpeää pakkasta ja päivällä lauhempaa. Hitaita tahkotaan siis lenkin loppua kohti kiristyvään pakkaseen, mikä kannattaa huomioida vaatetuksessa. Viime viikolla päästiin jo kokeilemaan nastatonta rengasta, mutta nyt näyttäisi kelveillä olevan vähän enemmän lunta/jäätä. Hiekkaa ja sepeliä on kelveillä julmasti eli pistosuojaus on eduksi. Itselläni sunnuntain rauhallinen ajelu päättyi evakuointiin, kun yksi varasisuri ja yksi pikapaikka eivät riittäneet turvaamaan kotiinpääsyä. Huomenna toivottavasti parempi onni matkassa. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## murmur

no nyt se toimii???  eli reitti su 10.03.2014

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...svgsd2lhkrlu8k

HaMu

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaiden lähtöpaikalle kerääntyi peräti kuusi ajajaa. Osalla tosin ei ollut pyörää eikä ajovaatteita ja osa oli jo lenkkinsä ajanut, joten matkaan lähdettiin kolmen ajajan voimin. Päätettiin suunnata Haukiputaalle ja sieltä sitten Virpiniemen kautta takaisin. Reitillä ajeltiin hieman mutkitellen ja löytyi yksi uusikin alikulku, vaikka vierestä onkin tullut monesti ajettua. 

Tiet ja kelvit olivat joko paljaana tai hiekan peitossa ja joissain kohdissa oli myös pikkuisen jäätäkin. Pakkasen ansiosta sohjon kanssa ei tarvinnut taistella ja tuulikin tuntui suosiolliselta siinä mielessä, että myötätuuli auttoi tuntuvasti siellä, missä sitä oli eikä vastatuuli haitannut missään kohtuutomasti. Muutamissa paikoissa tosin oli päässyt sohjo jäätymään vähän epätasaiseksi, mutta tärinästä huolimatta edelleen kaikki paikat tuntuvat olevan vielä hampaissa tallella. 

Prismalta Prismalle kilometrejä kertyi vajaa 44 ja viitisen minuuttia mentiin yliajalle eli loppuparlamenttiin pysähdyttiin kahden ajajan joukolla klo 20.05. Yksi ajaja hyppäsi letkasta jo Kellon liepeillä. 

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille! Hitaat jälleen ensi tiistaina!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Liminganlahden luontokeskukseen. 
Menomatkalla pyöräteitä pitkin Maikkulaan ja Kaakkuriin. Kokkokankaantien kautta Zeppelinin kulmille, josta vanhan nelostien varteen. Ajellaan mennessä pikku mutka Haarasillan kautta, jotta ei olla kahvipaikalla ennen aamukymmentä. 

Veli Hopeassa on vieläkin nastakumit alla. Aamuksi taitaa nuo märät tiet jäätyä, joten nastat taitaa olla ihan hyvä valinta. Vauhti on taas rauhallista.

----------


## EKH

Unohtui äsken sanoa, että lähtö on perinteiseen tapaan Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## rjrm

Ken tietäisi, millaista keskinopeutta noilla 200km breveteillä pidetään? Kaijonharjusta on lähdössä parin viikon päästä yksi brevetti. Oletetaan sääksi tyyntä ja lämpötils 10 astetta.

----------


## Korhonen

> Ken tietäisi, millaista keskinopeutta noilla 200km  breveteillä pidetään? Kaijonharjusta on lähdössä parin viikon päästä  yksi brevetti. Oletetaan sääksi tyyntä ja lämpötils 10 astetta.



Brevettisääntöjen  mukaan  jokainen saa ajaa omaa tahtiaan minimi- ja maksimiaikojen puitteissa eli  ei ole mitään pakkoa ajaa jotain tiettyä nopeutta tai ryhmässä.  Käytännössä kuitenkin Oulun seudulla on ajettu ryhmässä, kun  osanottajamäärät eivät ole olleet mitään valtavia ja ryhmässä ajaminen  usein on mukavampaa. Mitään ennätysaikoja tms. ei ole tavoiteltu, vaan pyritty vain ajamaan matka niin, että maksimiaika on alittunut. Minimiajan alittumisen kanssa ei olekaan koskaan ollut mitään ongelmaa.  :Hymy: 

Niillä Oulun seudun breveteillä, joilla olen  ollut mukana, on yleensä menty suurin piirtein samaa tahtia kuin  tiistain hitailla eli ajonaikainen keskari on pyörinyt 24-27km/h  välillä. Pieniä taukoja on pidetty tarpeen mukaan, ehkä tyypillisesti  60-90min välein ja rengasrikoissa tms. teknisissä ongelmissa on koko  porukka pysähtynyt. Kontrolleilla on pidetty sitten vähän pitempää  taukoa, että ehtii syödä, vessailla jne. ilman hirvittävää  kiirehtimistä. Matkan varrella on ajamista sovitettu kulloisenkin  tilanteen mukaaan eikä vetovuoroista ole pidetty kirjaa eli huonoilla  hetkillä on voinut kerätä voimia aurinkokannella ja paremmalla jalalla  sitten olla enemmän keulilla.

----------


## Korhonen

Tsekkasin vielä viime vuoden kaksisatasista, että minulla näyttivät ajonaikaiset keskarit olleen 25,5km/h ja 25,1km/h. Jälkimmäisessä luvussa on muutaman kilometrin siirtymäajo mukana, mutta eipä se varmaan kovin paljon lukua heilauta. Kaksisatasten kokonaisajat olivat 11,5h ja 11h eli 2,5-3h on käytetty taukoiluihin. Jälkimmäinen noista oli samalla reitillä kuin nyt 12.4.2014 on tarkoitus ajaa ja silloin pidettiin Iin Shellillä kahvitauko, Niemitalon Juustolassa lounastauko, Ylikiimingin Seolla kahvitauko ja lisäksi Kiimingin ABC:lta vielä haettiin leima ja jotain karkkia tms.

----------


## Ride

Päivän nollakasi Limingan lintutornilla https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uxl63upafrbrp8z/AoYxrGHJ2K.

----------


## arimk

08 Liminganlahden lintutornille ja takaisin.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lintutornilla

Tänään ajeltiin etelän suunnalla lenkki hyvässä kelissä. Aamulla oli pikku pakkanen, joten nastarenkaat pyörivät vielä alla. Letkassa oli mukana 13 ajajaa.

Menomatkalla ajeltiin vastatuuleen Haarasillalle. Limingan kylän läpi ajeltiin Rantakylän kierrokselle. 

Kahvit juotiin komeassa luontokeskuksessa. Jalkakäytävää pitkin saattoi ajaa rantaan asti lintutornille. Kahvin jälkeen tutustuttiin myös hienosti rakennettuun lintunäyttelyyn. Tämä on hyvä kohde vaikkapa perheen kanssa pikku retkelle.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin omia jälkiä pitkin hyvässä,myötätuulessa takaisin kaupunkiin. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellillä. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta matkaseurasta. Lopuksi rullailin vielä jonkin aikaa, että satanen tuli täyteen. Aikaa kului 4,31 tuntia.

Sent from my RM-941_eu_finland_208 using Tapatalk

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaat starttaavat ti 25.3 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Parisen tuntia ajetaan rauhalliseen tahtiin. Sääennuste näyttää keväiseltä eli päivällä on suhteellisen lämmintä, mutta pakkanen kiristyy yöksi eli todennäköisesti hitaiden aikana lämpötila laskee useita asteita, mikä kannattaa huomioida vaatetuksessa. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaille startattiin tänään neljän ajajan voimin. Suunniteltiin suunnaksi Madekoskea. Omalta osaltani kävi niin, että muutama sata metriä lähtöpaikan jälkeen katosivat ilmat takarenkaasta just sieltä alapuolelta, missä sitä eniten tarvitsee. Renkaanvaihto-operaation jälkeen näytti hyvältä ja rengas tuntui ajettavan kovalta, kun sain hyvää pumppuakin lainaksi (omani osoittauduttua sekundakappaleeksi). Ei muuta kuin kintaat käteen ja... no taas oli takarengas tyhjä. Päätin luovuttaa. Onneksi kotijoukoista löytyi hyvää tahtoa ja sain autokyydin kotiin. Kolmen ajajan porukka jatkoi matkaa ja toivottavasti laittavat pienen raportin palattuaan.

Niin, ja erikseen kiitoksia sillle ystävälliselle fillaristille, joka odottaessani kyytiä kävi kysymässä, tarvitsenko apua.

----------


## arimk

Meidän kolmen orpopojan matka jatkui ilman kapteenia, mutta onneksi myös ilman rengasrikkoja. Matkaa kertyi 39 km ja takaisin Prismalla oltiin muutaman minuutin yli kahdeksan. Pohjoispuolista tietä ajettiin Sanginsuuhun, josta joenyli Madekoskelle ja eteläpuoleista joenvartta takaisin. Tässä sama kuvana.

----------


## fyah

Minkäslaista kattausta huomenna olisi tarjolla? Maantietä vai kelviä kun tän hetkiset gummit ei kestä oikein jälkimmäistä?

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla vastatuuleen ylös pohjoiseen. Alkumatkalla Haapalehdosta pyöräteitä pitkin Patelaan, josta sitten siirtyminen vanhan nelostien varteen. Kahvit juodaan Iin Kärkkäisellä. Kahvien jälkeen maisemakierros Iissä Asemakylän suunnalla.

Paluumatkalla ajellaan vanhan nelostien vartta Patelaan, jossa siirtyminen pyörätielle.

Mulla on alla 32 milliset Schwalbe Maratonit. Jonkinlaista pistosuojausta kannattaa suosia renkaissa ettei tarvi alkaa kuminvaihtohommiin. 

Vauhti on rauhallista ja tasaista. Lähtö aamukasilta uutta kesäaikaa Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Kesäaika ja kesävauhti nastarenkailla. Tällainen Iin kierros tänään.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iitä ihmettelemässä

Se on nyt kesäaika, joten 08-lenkille piti herätä tuntia tavallista aikaisemmin.  Sää suosi hienoa harrastusta, sillä tänään ajeltiin hienossa auringonpaisteessa. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -2 C lukemia, mutta tie oli onneksi kuiva. Muutama jäätikkökohta oli reitin varrella, mutta niistä selvittiin ehjin nahoin.  Letkassa oli mukana 11 ajajaa. Suurin osa oli liikkeellä leveillä kesärenkailla. Parissa pyörässä rapisivat vielä nastarenkaat.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Patelan ympyrään. Vanhalla nelostiellä siirryttiin pientareelle normaaliin letkamuodostelmaan. Menomatkalla puskettiin vastatuuleen kohti pohjoista. Sen verran oli kylmä, että vesikin jäätyi tavallisessa pullossa. Termari olisi ollut vielä tänään parempi valinta.

Iissä pysähdyttiin Kärkkäiselle kahville. Aurinkoseinustalla oli jo lämmin, mutta vielä kuitenkin mentiin sisäruokintapaikalle. 

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui Sorosen tien kautta Asemakylälle ja vanhalle rautasillalle. Raasakan voimalaitoksen ja Virkkulan kautta tultiin takaisin nelostien varteen. Maisemakierros jatkui Iin Haminassa, jossa ajeltiin hiljalleen kylän läpi kapeaa tietä pitkin. Pikkuhiljaa suunnaksi otettiin aurinkoinen etelä. Nyt tuuli puhalteli mukavasti selän takaa, joten vetomiehetkin pääsivät helpommalla.

Kyllä nyt taas suomalaista autoilijaa koetellaan, kun tien pientareelle on ilmestynyt pyöräilijöiden letka. Patelan liikenneympyrään ryhmittäydyttäessä takaa tuleva Nissan yritti väkisin murtaa tiensä letkan läpi. Pyöräilijän punainen takki näyttää olevan joillekin autoilijoille se punainen vaate, jota kohti pitää härän lailla hyökätä. 

Loppumatka Patelasta ajeltiin Kuivasjärven kautta Haapalehtoon. Pyöräteillä pitää nyt muistaa ajaa sievästi ja risteyksiin pitää rullailla sen verran hiljaa, että ehditään rauhassa väistää muita kulkijoita. Kauniit ilmat ovat houkutelleet ihmisiä ulos koloistaan, joten siellä on liikkeellä paljon kengänkuluttajia. Talvella pyöräteillä sai ajella ihan rauhassa kylmässä pakkaskelissä.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellin aurinkoisella patiolla. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!  Veli Hopea taivalsi tänä aamuna 102 km ajassa 4,12 tuntia. 
08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen aprillipäivänä 1.4 klo 18 alkaen. Lähtö normaaliin tapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä ja pari tuntia ajellaan rauhallisesti. 

Sääennusteessa näyttäisi olevan jälleen iltaa kohti kiristyvää pakkasta, joten vaatetus sen mukaan. Nastattomilla renkailla pärjännee, kun noudattaa ajaessa varovaisuutta, mutta kelvit ovat edelleen täynnä hiekkaa ja pikkukiviä, joten renkaan tärkein ominaisuus taitaa olla pistosuojaus. Itselläni "rullaavat" alla Marathon Plussat ja toivottavasti ovat sisuritkin ojennuksessa niin, että ei käy kuten viime tiistaina, jolloin lenkki omalta osaltani päättyi keskeytykseen ja evakuointiin.

Kesäaikaan siirtymisestä huolimatta hämärä tulee vieläkin sen verran varhain, että pyörän keventämistä ei kannata aloitaa valokalustosta.

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajettiin aprillipäivän iltana kolmen ajajan voimin. Tuuli oli henkäili kevättä eli oli melko kovaa ja lännestä. Koska itsellä jäi viime tiistaina Madekosken lenkki ajamatta rengasongelmien mukana ja muut ajajat eivät olleet viime tiistaina lainkaan mukana, valittiin ajaa jälleen Madekosken suuntaan tällainen kiekura. Menomatka oli myötäistä. Itselleni sattui osumaan vetovuoro just tuulisimmalle maantieosuudelle, minkä jälkeen pidettiin pientä taukoa ennen siirtymistä Oulujoen eteläpuolelle. Sieltä jatkettiin vastatuuleen ensin Rautasillalle ja siitä tuttuja reittejä kohti Linnanmaata.

Loppupalaveria pidettiin lennosta Välivainiolta alkaen letkan lyhentyessä. Prismalle tullessa letka oli kutistunut yhteen ajajaan. Prismalta Prismalle ajomatkaa kertyi reilu 37km ja aikaa siihen kului 1h 50min. 

Kiitos mukanaolleille mukavasta lenkistä! Tiistain hitaat jälleen ensi viikolla!

----------


## Hebe

Em. reitin Oulujoen eteläpuolella on tiet paikoin jäässä, kuten myös Puolangantiellä oli ainakin perjantaina ja luultavammin vielläkin. Tälläinen tieliikennetiedote.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla olis tarkoitus ajella maantien reunaa. 
Yöllä näyttää kuitenkin satavan jotakin, eli aamun ajokeli on jonkinlainen arvoitus. Jos tiet ovat sulana, niin ajetaan pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmille, josta Ylikiimingin Seolle kahville. Paluumatkalla joudutaan jättämään Huttukylän ja Puron tiet väliin, sillä ne tiet taitavat vieläkin olla jäässä. 

Jos aamulla on puolestaan liukas ajokeli, niin silloin joudutaan vielä ajelemaan pyöräteitä pitkin. 

Kesärenkailla on tarkoitus ajella. Vauhti pidetään rauhallisena.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tänään 08:lla satanen tuli täyteen Shelliltä-Shellille ilman omaa sakkolenkkiä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingissä

Kesäajasta huolimatta maa oli aamulla valkoinen. Maantiepyörä sai jäädä vielä pilttuuseen odottamaan yöllä sataneen lumen sulamista. Lenkille piti lähteä raskaalla talvikalustolla.

Tänäänkin saatiin ajaa hienossa auringonpaisteessa. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -1 C lukemia, ja pohjoispuolen tie oli paikoitellen jäässä. Letkassa oli mukana 10 ajajaa. 
Alkumatkalla ajeltiin lumen ja jään koristamaa pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille, josta käännyttiin Ylikiiminkiin. Vastaan puhaltanut koillistuuli teetti töitä vetomiehille. 

Tänään ajeltiin hidastettua telaketjua, joka toimi oikein hyvin. Oikeanpuoleisen jonon ensimmäinen siirtyy muutaman minuutin vetotyön jälkeen vasemman jonon ensimmäiseksi. Porukka kiertää hitaasti letkassa vastapäivään, eikä koskaan ole kolmea pyöräilijää ajamassa rinnakkain.  Koitetaan ajaa tänä kesänä tällä tavalla koko maantiekauden ajan. Vilkkaasti liikennöidyissä paikoissa ajetaan aina yhdessä jonossa.

Kahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla.  Aurinkoseinustalla oli kyllä paikallisia ukkoja tupakalla, mutta patiopöydät olivat vielä pinossa.  Asema oli talvehtinut ihan hyvin ja pullat löytyivät entisistä paikoista. Jaskalle tiedoksi, että eiliset munkit on edelleen paketoitu valmiiksi pussiin tiskille.  Loppumatkalla niillä tekee taas hyvää kauppaa letkassa… 

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui Ouluun päin. Vesalan, Huttukylän ja Puron tiellä on vielä jääpolannetta, joten nuo reitit jätettiin tänään suosiolla väliin. Lamun risteyksestä ajeltiin Koitelin kautta Kiiminkiin ja Alakylään. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuivasjärven ympyrässä. Meidän kannattaa siirtää loppuparlamentin paikka pikkuisen aikaisemmaksi Kuovintorin pihalle ihan turvallisuuden takia. Silloin ei kenenkään tarvitse ylittää vilkasta Alakylän tietä.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!  Veli Hopea taivalsi tänä aamuna 110 km. 
08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä. Silloin pyritään ajamaan jo maantiepyörillä. Jos keli on edelleen talvinen, niin silloin mennään raskaalla talvikalustolla.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaille polkaistaan ti 8.4 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. 

Talven hiekat ovat vielä levällään kelveillä eikä niiden siivouksesta ole tietoa. Kohtuullisen pienellä kelviosuudella voisi kuitenkin päästä vanhan nelostien laitaan ja siitä vaikka Haukiväylän kautta Alakylään ja edelleen Alakyläntielle, joten eiköhän korkata maantiekausi käyntiin huomenissa. 

Ajetaan ensimmäinen maantielenkki normaaliakin rauhallisemmin vähän niin kuin totuttelumielessä siten, että myös leveämmällä ja raskaammallakin renkaalla pysyy mukavasti mukana, jos esim. siirtymäreitit ovat jollain ajajalla sellaisia, että ei voi vielä ajatellakaan maantierengastusta. Tämä "kelirikkoaika" on vähän kompromissien tekemistä suuntaan ja toiseen.

Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!

PS: Keliennusteet lauantaille 12.4 kaavaillun Juustolan kierroksen suhteen näyttävät ajon toteutumisen puolesta ja lisääkin ajajia mahtuu mukaan. Tällä hetkellä minulle ilmoittautuneita kortintarvitsijoita on seitsemän ja sitten mahdolliset omatoimisesti korttiasiansa hoitaneet päälle. Tervetuloa mukaan myös Juustolan reissulle!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaiden maantiekausi 2014 polkaistiin tänään käyntiin seitsemän pyöräilijän voimin. Prismalla haisteltiin tuulia ja päätettiin ajella Alakylään. Sieltä jatkettiin Takalontietä Tirinkylään, mistä sitten taas Alakylään. Alakylästä matka jatkui Haukiväylän kautta Haukiputaalle ja sitten Haukiputaantien reunaa Rajakylän pohjoislaidalle ja sitten Ratamotien eteläpäätyyn, missä pidettiin loppupalaveri. Kuvana reitti oli siis tällainen.

Sää oli vuodenaikaan nähden erinomainen. Aurinko paistoi kirkkaalta taivaalta, mutta lämpötilasta ja jäidenlähtöä odottavasta Kiiminkijoesta tietysti huomasi, että vielä ei kesässä olla. Oikein mukava oli kuitenkin vaihteeksi ajaa maantienlaitaakin, kun vielä Tirinkylän jälkeen tuulikin suosi niin, että koko loppumatka oli enemmän tai vähemmän myötäistä. Koska maasto tuolta Kiimingin suunnasta Haukiputaalle on vielä alamäkivoittoista, niin oli oikein mukava lasketella menemään ja pitkän myötätuulisen osuuden ansiosta vauhtikin nousi kuin itsestään. 

Loppupalaverissa päästiin yksimielisyyteen, että kilometrejä kertyi jokunen sata metriä yli 54 ja aikaa kului viitisen minuuttia yli kahden tunnin.

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille! Hitaat jälleen ensi tiistaina!

----------


## litku

Korkkasin tänään 23millisillä Vesala-Huttukylä-Purontie. Vesala-Huttukylä välillä parissa kohtaa oli asfalttia näkyvissä 1-2m kaistale, muuten oli koko väylä sula. Purontie täysin sula. Sinne vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Korhonen

> Korkkasin tänään 23millisillä Vesala-Huttukylä-Purontie. Vesala-Huttukylä välillä parissa kohtaa oli asfalttia näkyvissä 1-2m kaistale, muuten oli koko väylä sula. Purontie täysin sula. Sinne vaan



Mainiota! Kiitos infosta!

Lauantain keliennustekin näyttää hyvältä, joten Juustolan kierros päästään ajamaan suunnitellulla aikataululla. Tällä hetkellä ilmoittautuneita on täysi tusina, joista suurin osa taitaa olla brevettien ensikertalaisia, mikä on hieno juttu. Ja mukaan mahtuu kyllä vielä lisääkin eli tervetuloa!

----------


## arimk

> Lauantain keliennustekin näyttää hyvältä, joten Juustolan kierros päästään ajamaan suunnitellulla aikataululla.



Pitääkö mankeli varustaa valoilla?

----------


## Korhonen

> Pitääkö mankeli varustaa valoilla?



Tjaa-a, jos kaikki menee ok eikä tule teknisiä ongelmia tms. viivytyksiä, niin kaiken järjen mukaan koko reissu tulisi ajettua päivänvalossa. Viivytyksiä voi tietysti tulla. Maksimiajan mukaan laskettuna ajoaikaa on 21.30 asti ja se on kolmisen varttia auringonlaskun jälkeen ja voihan se mennä vieläkin myöhempään. Brevetti- ja liikennesäännöt määräävät valot käyttöön pimeällä/hämärällä. Eli oma harkinta peliin. Mitään diskauksia tms. ei minusta tarvitse miettiä tuon valoasian tiimoilta, jos se oli kysymyksen tarkoitus, kun kuitenkin on pidettävä erittäin todennäköisenä, että perille ehditään päivänvalon aikaan. Itselläni on talven jäljiltä vielä lamppu kypärässä kiinni ja ledivalot edessä ja takana eivät paljon paina, joten sellaisilla ajattelin lähteä liikenteeseen tarvittiinpa niitä tai ei.

----------


## TPe

> Tjaa-a, jos kaikki menee ok eikä tule teknisiä ongelmia tms. viivytyksiä, niin kaiken järjen mukaan koko reissu tulisi ajettua päivänvalossa. Viivytyksiä voi tietysti tulla. Maksimiajan mukaan laskettuna ajoaikaa on 21.30 asti ja se on kolmisen varttia auringonlaskun jälkeen ja voihan se mennä vieläkin myöhempään. Brevetti- ja liikennesäännöt määräävät valot käyttöön pimeällä/hämärällä. Eli oma harkinta peliin. Mitään diskauksia tms. ei minusta tarvitse miettiä tuon valoasian tiimoilta, jos se oli kysymyksen tarkoitus, kun kuitenkin on pidettävä erittäin todennäköisenä, että perille ehditään päivänvalon aikaan. Itselläni on talven jäljiltä vielä lamppu kypärässä kiinni ja ledivalot edessä ja takana eivät paljon paina, joten sellaisilla ajattelin lähteä liikenteeseen tarvittiinpa niitä tai ei.



Kiitos koko lenkkiporukalle mahtavasta lenkistä ja hyvistä keskusteluista!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla maantielenkki Yöpyöräilystä tutulla reitillä. Menomatka Haapalehdosta Vaalantietä Monttaan, josta joen eteläpuolelle. Muhoksen läpi ajellaan kuivin suin, koska Neste lienee edelleen kiinni. Tyrnävän läpi Alatemmekselle, josta lännen tietä kahville Liminganporttiin.

Loppumatka vanhaa nelostietä Kaakkurin kulmille, josta Cittarin edestä kohti Maikkulaa. 

Vauhti on rauhallista. Keskari lienee jossakin 27 km/h tienoilla. 

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Korhonen

Perinteisen Juustolan kierroksen starttiin ilmaantuivat kaikki 12 etukäteen ilmoittautunutta ajajaa. Hyvässä myötäisessä saatiin ajella Kaijonharjusta Iin Shellille ja siitä vielä Yli-Iin takamaille asti jatkettiin varsin reipasvauhtisesti, kunnes tie alkoi kääntyä enemmän kaakkoon ja sivuvastainen alkoi antaa maistiaisia siitä, mitä tuleman pitää. Yli-Iin ja Kipinän välillä piti jonkin verran myös varoa polannekohtia, vaikka tie pääosin sula olikin. Kipinää lähestyttäessä alkoi aurinkokin pilkistellä pilvien takaa. Juustolan lounastauolla monet kevensivätkin vaatetusta lämpöjen noustessa.

Lounaan jälkeen jatkettiin Hetekyläntietä kohti Ylikiiminkiä ja siellä puhaltelikin sitten puuskittainen vastatuuli. Onneksi tuuli tuli melko suoraan edestä, joten keulaparin nääntyessä muut saivat palautella hyvässä peesissä. Jo ennen Juustolaa tuulen alettua osumaan rosvosektoriin rupesimme lyhentämään vetovuorojen kestoa ja lyhyehköillä vetovuoroilla saatiin vastainen tuuli taltutettua ja päästiin hyvissä ajoin Ylikiimingin Seolle. Yksi ajaja ei pysynyt porukan kyydissä mukana, joten vähän Juustolan jälkeen hän lähti menemään omaa tahtiaan reilusti meidän muiden edellä.  :Hymy:  Vesalasta käännyttiin kohti Huttukylää ja saatiin taas tuuli selän taakse. Huttukylässä siirryttiin Kiiminkijoen toiselle puolelle ja Koitelista jatkettiin rantareittiä Kiimingin ABC:lle leimaamaan korttia ja pitämään viimeistä lyhyttä tankkaustaukoa. Myötätuulessa jatkettiin Alakylään asti, mistä käännyttiin Alakyläntiellä suunta taas vastaiseen tuuleen. Siinä vaiheessa ei tuuli kuitenkaan enää paljon haitannut, kun tiedettiin, että kohta ollaan maalissa.

Kaijonharjun keskukseen rullailtiin vähän yli 9h lähtöhetken jälkeen ja kilometrejä kertyi mittariin 201 kappaletta. Ajoaika näytti olleen 7h 12min. Brevettien ensikertalaisia taisi olla yli puolet porukasta, mikä oli varsin ilahduttava juttu. Reissu oli kaikin puolin mukava, joten kiitoksia vielä kanssa-ajajille!

Kaijonharjussa oli alustavaa keskustelua 300km brevetistä. Tällä hetkellä mitään lukkoonlyötyä suunnitelmaa kolmisatasesta ei ole, mutta jos ajajia olisi moiselle retkelle lähdössä, niin totta kai silloin ajetaan. Brevettiaikataulussa kevään takaraja 300km ajolle on tänä vuonna 4.5, mutta aiemminkin voi ajaa. Tuolta ylävalikosta kun painaa Yhteisöt ja sieltä Ryhmät, niin löytää ryhmän nimeltä Randonneurs Oulu, mikä on varsin hyvä paikka keskustelulle mm. kolmisatasesta.

----------


## arimk

Tässä tämän päivän Brevetti kartalla.

----------


## Hebe

Tekstiä ja kuva rollaattorikansan kauden avauksesta http://randonneur-hebe.blogspot.fi/2...klassikko.html. Oli siellä pari pyöräilijääkin.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki sateisella maantiellä

Monen viikon mittainen auringonpaiste loppui tänään ja aamulla saatiin ajaa maantielenkkiä sateisessa kelissä.  Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +3 C lukemia. Taivaalta sateli hiljalleen vettä. Oli oikein hyvä keli testata sadekamppeita.  Letkassa oli mukana 5 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin märkää pohjoispuolen tietä Monttaan. Vastatuulta oli, mutta hidastetulla telaketjulla ajettaessa pääsi aina hyvin peesiin lepäilemään.
Muhoksella ajettiin Nesteen kulmille. Koska sisällä näytti palavan valo, päätettiin käväistä katsomassa tilannetta. Ovessa oli lappu, että kahvio avataan uudestaan vappuna. Eli nyt näyttää Muhoksen kahvilatilannekin taas paljon paremmalta. 

Kahvit juotiin seuraavassa baarissa, eli Muhoksen ABC:lla. Viisi miestä mahtui hyvin paikallisten ukkojen seuraksi pieneen kahvilaan.  
Pullakahviruokinnan jälkeen matka jatkui vastatuulessa Tyrnävän läpi Alatemmekselle. Lännen tiellä saatiin tuuli selän taakse ja vauhtikin parani selvästi. Vanhaa nelostietä pudoteltiin takaisin kaupunkiin. 

Autoilijat kohtelivat meitä 99 prosenttisesti hyvin, mutta tietysti sekaan mahtuu myös yksi kuumakalle. Sama valkoinen voorti kiilasi meitä Maikkulassa peräti kaksi kertaa. Jos pyöräilijät ajavat yhdessä jonossa valkoisen viivan reunapuolella, niin homman pitäisi olla kunnossa. Miksi autoilijan pitää ohittaa noin 10 cm päästä vasenta ajokahvaa hipomalla? Ketä se hyödyttää?

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Shellin pihalla. Naamat olivat mustia, mutta hauskaa oli. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!  
Pyörään kertyi tänä aamuna 111 km ajassa 4,20 tuntia. Ensi pyhänä homma jatkuu.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen ti 15.4 klo 18 alkaen parisen tuntia. Lähtöpaikka Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispääty. Suunnataan maantielle pitäen vauhti korostetun rauhallisena. Osalla porukasta on varmaan vielä leveämpää rengastakin alla eikä hitailla nyt muutenkaan ole tarkoitus kovaa ajaa. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Oma osallistumiseni on vähän vielä epävarma. Pari reissupäivää osuu tähän ma-ti ja normiaikataululla pitäisi hitaille ehtiä, mutta vasta sitten ti-illansuussa näkee, ehtiikö vai eikö ehdi mukaan.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaiden maantiekausi jatkui tänään seitsemän ajajan voimin. Itsekin ehdin hyvin mukaan lähtöpaikalle reilusti ennen klo 18, vaikka päivällä vähän näytti, että en ehtisi ajoissa Ouluun. Aurinko paistoi pilvettömältä taivaalta kesäisen näköisesti, mutta jostain lännenpuolelta puhalsi melkoisen kylmästi ja kovaa. 

Kun viime viikolla ajettiin Haukiputaan suunnassa, päätettiin nyt ajaa toista hitaiden perusreittiä eli Alakylään, Takalontien kautta Purontielle, Huttukylästä toispuoljokke ja sitten Korpi-Ylikiimingintien kautta Hönttämäkeen ja Ruskoon - kuvana tällainen.Tuo kiertosuunta oli oiken hyvä valinta tänään vallinneisiin tuuliin, kun suurin osa matkasta saatiin lasketella jonkinlaisissa myötäisissä ilmavirtauksia ja lopun vastatuulipätkälle ehdittyämme tuuli oli ehtinyt jo vähän vaimentua. 

Myötätuuleen letka rullasi kevyesti. Ajamisessa huomaa vielä talven vaikutuksen ainakin siinä, että parijonossa jonojen väli jää helposti aika suureksi. Kesää kohti se kapenee. Osaltaan myös tien kunto vaikutti parijonoon. Kiiminkijoen etelä-/länsipuolelle siirtymisen jälkeisellä osuudella Huttukylästä etelään oli ilmestynyt aika paljon reikiä päällysteeseen. Korpi-Ylikiimingintiellä reikiä oli jo viime vuonna melkoisen paljon eikä talvi ollut tien kuntoa ainakaan parantanut. Porukalla ajaessa etenkin tuolla Korpi-Ylikiimingintiellä saa olla tarkkana. Merkit näytettiin kyllä hyvin eikä tullut käärmeenpuremia renkaisiin tai muita ongelmia.

Loppupalaverissa Ruskon liepeillä todettiin kilometrejä kertyneen 58 ja aikaa kului 2h 10min. 

Kiitos mukanaolleille mukavasta lenkistä! Hitaita pyöritellään jälleen ensi viikolla.

----------


## Korhonen

> Kaijonharjussa oli alustavaa keskustelua 300km brevetistä. Tällä hetkellä mitään lukkoonlyötyä suunnitelmaa kolmisatasesta ei ole, mutta jos ajajia olisi moiselle retkelle lähdössä, niin totta kai silloin ajetaan.



Nyt löytyy kalenterista 300km brevettikin. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiimingin Seolle kahville. Alkumatka pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukalle, josta käännös vasempaan kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Ajetaan rauhallista vauhtia, eli keskari noin 27 km/h. 
Ajetaan hitaasti (noin 2-3 minuutin välein) vaihtuvaa telaketjua, jossa oikean jonon kärkimies siirtyy aina vasemman jonon kärkeen. Tällä tavalla tiellä ei ole koskaan kolmea rinnakkain.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tämän päivän 08 Ylikiiminkiin Alakylän sakkolenkillä. Esa kertoo lisää :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisella patiolla

Talvinen pyöräilijän sisäruokintakausi loppui viimeinkin ja 08-kahvit juotiin tänään ulkona aurinkoisella patiolla Ylikiimingin Seolla.

Jo aamukuudelta herätessä lämpömittarit olivat plussan puolella. Siniseltä taivaalta paistava aurinko huolehti lämmityksestä. Oli hieno keli ajella pyörällä ympäri maakuntaa. Letkassa oli mukana 18 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin myötätuulessa lasketellen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukalle. Ylikiimingin tiellä ajeltiin sivutuuleen, mutta hyvässä peesissä matka taittui mukavasti. Hidas telaketju pyöri hyvin ja vetovuoro vaihtui noin 1-2 kilometrin välein. Samalla juttukaveri vierellä vaihtui tasaiseen tahtiin. Tällä tavalla ajettaessa autoilijoiden on helpompi ohittaa meidät.

Kahvit juotiin ulkopatiolla. Pöydät oli eilen kannettu ulos pihalle aurinkoseinälle. Tästä se patiokausi taas alkaa! Kahvia, munkkia ja dallaspullaa oli tarjolla polttoaineeksi loppumatkaa varten.  Eiliset pullat jäivät taas pussiin odottamaan ostajaa, kun kauppamies Jaska ei ollut mukana.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Vesalan, Huttukylän, Purontien ja Takalontien kautta Alakylään. Ennen rautasillan ylitystä käväistiin kuitenkin edestakainen mutka Honkasessa. Monelta tämä hieno tie on jäänyt huomaamatta. Kapeaa ja mutkaista asfalttitietä riittää noin 2,5 kilometrin verran. Maisemat olivat kohdallaan, kun vieressä virtaavassa Kiiminkijoessa jäät tekivät lähtöään. 

Alakylästä ajeltiin lopuksi Kuivasjärvelle. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorin pihalla. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta pääsiäislenkistä!
Pyörään kertyi tänä aamuna 118 km ajassa 4,17 tuntia. Ensi pyhänä ajellaan taas.

----------


## mhelander

Ajelin maantienojakilla oman lenkin h-pudas suuntaan. Taisi pari lenkkiläistä tulla vastaan ja yhdestä Trekistä ajoin ohi yli-iin tiellä. Hieno keli !

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## Korhonen

Menee päänsisäinen kalenteri sekaisin, kun on useampia pyhäpäiviä  nipussa, mutta paperikalenteri vahvistaa, että huomenna 22.4 on tiistai,  joten silloin on myös tiistain hitaat. Lähtö klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman  pohjoispäädystä.  

Lenkki on avoin kaikille. Uudet ajajat ovat  tervetulleita. Aiempaa ryhmäajokokemusta ei edellytetä, vaan tiistain  hitaat on hyvä paikka hankkia sitä. Normioloissa hitaiden keskari osuu  25-27km/h haarukkaan. Teho yritetään pitää suht' tasaisena eli  ylämäet/vastatuuliosuudet ajetaan keskaritavoitetta hitaammin ja  alamäessä/myötätuulessa vauhti saattaa nousta hetkellisesti em.  nopeushaarukan yläpuolelle. Ryhmä pidetään koossa eli tarvittaessa  vauhtia pudotetaan ja rengasrikoissa koko porukka pysähtyy odottamaan,  kunnes rengas on vaihdettu. Lenkin kesto on n. 2h. Kesäkauden  vakioreitit näyttävät vievän 5-10 minuuttia yli kahden tunnin ja  mahdolliset rengasrikot voivat viivyttää matkantekoa eli vähän kannattaa  varata joustoa omaan aikatauluun.

Tervetuloa niin uudet ajajat kuin konkaritkin!

----------


## murmur

Täsäpä olisi muutama linkki reitteistä Espanjan viikolta

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...brmdste79s76g2
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...e0je03n63j45fu
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...7kgdp85hekkffg
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...t7mjnvppq331nm
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...nshm29grbmbm97
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...5u2oouqf8l89jo

Tiet hienoja, keli kohdillaan tarviiko sitä muuta?

HaMu

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajettiin tänään 11 pyöräilijän joukolla, mikä taitaa olla tämän vuoden suurin osallistujamäärä. Aurinko paistoi kesäisen näköisesti, mutta lämpötila viileni nopeasti iltaa kohti ja jostain meren suunnalta puhalteli vilpoinen tuuli melko kovasti. Tuulen perusteella valittiin reitiksi Linnanmaa-Haukipudas-Alakylä-Kuovitie. Virpiniemen suunta päätettiin kuitenkin jättää väliin ja sen sijaan kierrettiin Holstinmäen ja Takkurannan kautta. 

Alkumatka ajeltiin rauhallisesti vastaisissa ilmavirtauksissa, mutta Jokelantiellä saatiin tuuli selän taakse ja ajonopeuteen tuli 6-7 pykälää lisää ihan itsestään ilman, että sykkeet nousivat. Matka Alakylään taittui kevyesti, mutta rivakasti. Alankyläntielle tultaessa kovin tuuli oli jo hellittänyt, mutta edelleen letka eteni reippaasti. Kuovitielle kurvattiin loppupalaveriin ajassa 1h 52min ja lenkin pituudeksi oli tullut aika tasan 47km.

Loppusiirtymällä sai todeta, että Raitotien pohjoispuoliselta kevyen liikenteen väylältä oli saatu hiekat lakaistua pois. Eteläpuolisella pätkällä hiekkaa vielä oli. Toivottavasti saisivat nyt nopeasti siivottua. Täällä pohjoispuolella on käytetty renkaille ystävällistä "oikeaa hiekkaa", mutta näin keväällä se sitten pölyää enemmän kuin sepeli.

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille! Hitaita ajetaan jälleen ensi tiistaina!

----------


## jcool

Moikka, voisitteko Oululaiset kertoa pääseekö ko. kartan mukaan http://www.ouka.fi/c/document_librar...&groupId=64417 esim. Pilpasuon tai Sanginjoen ympäristöön maastopyöräileen? Jos joku tietää, niin voisko saada polunpään koordinaatit? Kyllä mä sitten pärjaan, kun vaan löytyis se alkupiste mistä lähtiä kelaan :-)

----------


## px

Pilpasuolle vaikkapa tuosta: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...440763&lang=fi
ja toiselle setille vaikka: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...442503&lang=fi
Tuolta kansalaisen karttapaikasta tai retkikartta.fi :stä näkee kyllä hyvin mistä muutkin yhteydet poluille löytyvät.

----------


## jcool

> Pilpasuolle vaikkapa tuosta: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...440763&lang=fi
> ja toiselle setille vaikka: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...442503&lang=fi
> Tuolta kansalaisen karttapaikasta tai retkikartta.fi :stä näkee kyllä hyvin mistä muutkin yhteydet poluille löytyvät.



Hienoa, pitääpä lähteä etsiin. Auton perään pyörä, ei ole niin kova kunto, että kehtais pyörällä lähteä etsiin :-)

----------


## arimk

> Hienoa, pitääpä lähteä etsiin. Auton perään pyörä, ei ole niin kova kunto, että kehtais pyörällä lähteä etsiin :-)



Tuo pätkä oli muutama päivä sitten aikamoisella kuralla, ainakin kapeahkot nappularenkaat upposivat syvälle.
Golfkentältä Pilpasuon eteläpuoleiselle laavulle menevällä tiellä oli paljon vettä ja jäätä. Piti ajella metsiä pitkin. Maastopyörällä ja kumisaappailla ei olisi ongelmia ajella tieuraa pitkin.

… ja mitäkö tuolla seikkailin, no ihailin voimapylväitä :Hymy:

----------


## MiHe

Huomenna la 26.4 klo 11 näyttäis olevan Special Biken perinteinen kevätlenkki. Liikkeelle lähdetään SB:n edestä Saaristonkadulta.
Matka n. 80 km n. 28 km/h. Alakyläntietä Kiimingin ABC:lle jossa SB tarjoaa kahvit, Haukiputaan kautta kohti lähtöpistettä.

----------


## KimmoS66

Mahtaiskohan loytya Kempeleesta / Oulunsalosta porukkaa joka olis kiinnostunut 08-lenkin tyyliin lahtemaan liikkeelle sunnuntaisin kello 10 Zeppeliinista? Aamu 8 on vahan liian aikaisin itselle viikonloppuisin. 2-4h lenkit ois sopivan mittaisia.

----------


## jaksu

> Mahtaiskohan loytya Kempeleesta / Oulunsalosta porukkaa joka olis kiinnostunut 08-lenkin tyyliin lahtemaan liikkeelle sunnuntaisin kello 10 Zeppeliinista? Aamu 8 on vahan liian aikaisin itselle viikonloppuisin. 2-4h lenkit ois sopivan mittaisia.



Kyllä kiinnostaa. 

Lähetetty minun C6903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Kiinnostaa, ellei satu olemaan maasto/kisapäivä. Zeppelinin Shelliltä voisi olla aika hyvä startti?

----------


## humina

Kysynpä täältä hömpän kysymyksen aktiivisemmilta  :Leveä hymy:  Millä mallilla mielestänne on pyöräteiden siivous Oulussa? Onko vielä paljon sepeliä vai voiko jo lähteä maantiepyörällä ulkoilemaan ilman että renkaat menee puhki?

----------


## litku

> Kysynpä täältä hömpän kysymyksen aktiivisemmilta  Millä mallilla mielestänne on pyöräteiden siivous Oulussa? Onko vielä paljon sepeliä vai voiko jo lähteä maantiepyörällä ulkoilemaan ilman että renkaat menee puhki?



Osittain ja osittain ei. Ex.kalakaverin kohdalta kiimingin suuntaan on siivottu hiekka pois. Sieltä sun täältä näyttäis olevan oulun päässä mitä olen pistänyt merkille jääli-toppila-jääli työmatkaa kun olen ajanut.

Olikohan Spessun lenkkiläisiä jotka tuli vastaan ylikiimingin risteyksen lähettyvillä, terve terve vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki 

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille kahville. Haapalehdosta Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan, josta vanhaa nelostietä ylös pohjoiseen. Kahvin jälkeen Iijoen pohjoispuolta Yli-Iihin ja Kiiminkiin. Lopuksi Takalon tien kautta Alakylään ja Kuivasjärvelle.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Vauhti rauhallinen, eli noin 28 km/h.

Sent from my RM-941_eu_finland_208 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

Herukka-Patelan Shell meren puoli putsaamatta välillä Kello-Linnanmaa. Oliko joku tänään tulossa Yli-Iistä kohti Kiiminkiä. Moikattiin siinä matkalla. Komia Merida oli

----------


## Ride

Kuvia Yli-Iin lenkiltä https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bpbd4iyqgqq5hhx/6KA9txb-uN

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iijokivarressa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajettiin hienossa auringonpaisteessa. Aamulla lämpömittarit näyttivät +0 C lukemia, mutta keli oli kovasti lämpenemään päin. Ajokeli oli vuodenaikaan nähden loistava. 

Alkusiirtymällä mietin, että onkohan lenkille tulossa montakaan ajajaa, sillä Kärpät voitti eilen Suomen mestaruuden ja koko kaupunki oli illalla juhlatuulella.  Juhlista oli kuitenkin toivuttu, sillä letkassa oli mukana 33 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä Patelaan, josta sitten vanhaa nelosta ylös pohjoiseen. Kiiminkijoen silta on näköjään laitettu remonttiin. Sillan kulmalle oli laitettu liikennevalot ja liikenne kulki joen yli vain yhteen suuntaan kerrallaan. Matkaa taitettiin kahdessa ryhmässä, jotka ajelivat näköetäisyydellä toisistaan.

Kahvit juotiin Iin Shellillä. Tarjolla oli vappumunkkeja kahvin särpimeksi. Aamupalakattauskin olisi ollut tarjolla, mutta se jäi muiden kulkijoiden syötäväksi. 
Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin asemakylälle. Rautasillasta muljautettiin letka joen pohjoispuolelle. Jakkukylän jälkeen tie kulkee hienoissa jokivarsimaisemissa. Yli-Iissä palattiin takaisin joen eteläpuolelle. 

Kiimingin ja Yli-Iin välinen tie on aika huonossa kunnossa. Kuoppia on vieläkin paljon, vaikka osa montuista on jo paikattu. Käsimerkkejä sai näyttää tiuhaan tahtiin.
Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Takalontien kautta Alakylään. Kiiminkijoesta oli jäät jo lähteneet. Mitään tulvia ei näyttänyt olevan ainakaan rautasillan kohdalla. 
Lopuksi ajeltiin Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin pihalle. Kiitoksia kaikille hienosta lenkistä! 

Pyörään kertyi tänä aamuna 126 km. Keskari taisi olla vähän vajaa 29 km/h.

----------


## maantienässä

kiinnostaa Zeppelinistä lähtö, jos vauhti alle 30 ja voisko lenkki olla la , koska su on klo 10 Lekatien lenkki.

----------


## lepper

oulun pohjoispuolelta infoa,,,Virpiväylän kevyenliikenteentie on harjattu puhtaaksi. :Cool:

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan ti 29.4 klo 18. Lähtöpaikka Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispääty. Lenkki on avoin kaikille. Uudet ajajat ovat  tervetulleita. Aiempaa  ryhmäajokokemusta ei edellytetä, vaan tiistain  hitaat on hyvä paikka  hankkia sitä. 

Normioloissa hitaiden keskari osuu  25-27km/h haarukkaan.  Teho yritetään pitää suht' tasaisena eli  ylämäet/vastatuuliosuudet  ajetaan keskaritavoitetta hitaammin ja  alamäessä/myötätuulessa vauhti  saattaa nousta hetkellisesti em.  nopeushaarukan yläpuolelle. Ryhmä  pidetään koossa eli tarvittaessa  vauhtia pudotetaan ja rengasrikoissa  koko porukka pysähtyy odottamaan,  kunnes rengas on vaihdettu. 

Lenkin  kesto on n. 2h. Kesäkauden  vakioreitit näyttävät vievän 5-10 minuuttia  yli kahden tunnin ja  mahdolliset rengasrikot voivat viivyttää  matkantekoa eli vähän kannattaa  varata joustoa omaan aikatauluun.

Tervetuloa niin uudet ajajat kuin konkaritkin!

Edit: itsellä näyttävät aikataulut menevän niin, että en ehdi ajoissa Ouluun, mutta ajakaa te muut mukava lenkki.

----------


## Korhonen

> Nyt löytyy kalenterista 300km brevettikin. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!



Laittakahan mukaan aikovat ajajat (myös ne, joilla on omia kortteja) sähköpostilla ilmoittautumisia, jotta Kestilän kontrollille saadaan tiedotettua osanottajamäärä ajoissa.

----------


## Tumbelo

> Mahtaiskohan loytya Kempeleesta / Oulunsalosta porukkaa joka olis kiinnostunut 08-lenkin tyyliin lahtemaan liikkeelle sunnuntaisin kello 10 Zeppeliinista? Aamu 8 on vahan liian aikaisin itselle viikonloppuisin. 2-4h lenkit ois sopivan mittaisia.



Taidettiin tästä jutella yhden kerran työmatkalla, kiitos vain ajoseurasta. Kiinnostaa edelleen.

----------


## vail

> Osittain ja osittain ei. Ex.kalakaverin kohdalta kiimingin suuntaan on siivottu hiekka pois. Sieltä sun täältä näyttäis olevan oulun päässä mitä olen pistänyt merkille jääli-toppila-jääli työmatkaa kun olen ajanut.
> 
> Olikohan Spessun lenkkiläisiä jotka tuli vastaan ylikiimingin risteyksen lähettyvillä, terve terve vaan



Nyt on siivottu vanhasta kalakaverin risteyksestä kaupunkiinkin päin. Puutarhan kohdalla tosin oli jätetty hiekkaa väylän reunamille.

----------


## litku

> Nyt on siivottu vanhasta kalakaverin risteyksestä kaupunkiinkin päin. Puutarhan kohdalla tosin oli jätetty hiekkaa väylän reunamille.



Ok, hieno homma. Kiitos inffosta!  :Hymy:

----------


## arimk

Kahdeksan karskia karpaasia ei antanut pienen räntäkuuron säikäyttää itseään vaan saapuivat Prisman päätyyn iltakuudeksi. Pienen pähkäilyn jälkeen lähdimme Haukipudasta kohti kohtuulliseen vastatuuleen. Vastatuuleen menimme rauhallisesti Virpiniemen kautta Haukiputaalle, mutta Lidlin nurkalta kurvasimme Haukiväylälle. Myötätuuleen etenimme reippaasti Alakylään josta palasimme Ouluun. Vastatuulikaan ei enää häirinnyt ja loppuporinat pidettiin Oinaansuolla. Kokonaismatka oli 52 km ja keskinopeus 27 kmph, reissuun kului tasan kaksi tuntia. Aurinko paistoi lähes koko reissun ajan, mutta mereltä puhaltava tuuli jäähdytti ilman ja lämpötila oli noin 2°C.
Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki ja Lekatien lenkki

Huomenna olisi vuorossa 08-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin yhteinen kokoontumisajo aamukahveille Liminganporttiin. 

08-lenkki lähtee normaaliin tapaan kello 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Ajetaan pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen saakka. Muhoksen läpi ajellaan Korivaaraan, josta suunta vasemmalle Tyrnävän läpi Alatemmekselle. Lännen tietä pitkin kahveille Liminganporttiin. Kannattaa varata pientä purtavaa takataskuun, sillä ennen kahvia matkaa kertyy noin 77 km. Ajovauhti on noin 28 km/h tienoilla.

Koitetaan osua Liminganporttiin suurin piirtein samaan aikaan Lekatien lenkin kanssa. Arvioitu laskeutumisaika kahvipöytään on noin kello 11.00. Pyörä-Suvala tarjoaa munkkikahvit koko porukalle. 

Lekatien lenkki lähtee kello 10.00 Suvalan pihalta Lekatieltä. 

Kahvin jälkeen ajellaan takaisin kaupunkiin päin. Vanhaa nelostietä Kaakkurin kulmille, josta sitten vanhalle Iinatin tielle. Kaakkurin Cittarin edestä kohti Maikkulan Nestettä, jossa loppuparlamentti.

----------


## Korhonen

Tänään lauantaina ajettiin Pohojammaan kolomisatanen brevetti voimalla seitsemän miehen. Matkan varrella saatiin nauttia normaaliin tapaan vastatuulesta. Toki ajoittain myös myötäisistä ilmavirtauksistakin. Räntäsade loisti poissaolollaan, mutta sen sijaan lunta sateli kolmeen otteeseen. Ei paljoa, mutta satoi kuitenkin.

Hebe oli löytänyt reitille hienoja pätkiä, joita en itse eikä ilmeisesti moni muukaan retkueesta ollut aiemmin ajanut. Esim. Pattijoelta Tuomiojan kautta Paavolan eteläpuolelle vienyt tie oli rauhallinen ja hyväkuntoinen. Samoin mukava oli muutaman kilometrin pätkä Uljuantietä, joka kulkee tien 821 suuntaisesti, mutta joen eteläpuolella. Toki mukana oli paljon myös tuttuja reittejä. Limingan ja Pattijoen välillä tuuli vastaan, kuten siellä aina tuulee vastaan. Viime vuonna kaksisatasella brevetillä koetettiin ajaa toiseen suuntaan, mutta ei auttanut - vastaan tuuli silloinkin. Kylmälänkyläntie myös tuntui loputtoman pitkältä, kuten aina ennenkin.  :Hymy:  

Muhoksella kävimme testaamassa uudelleenavatun Nesteen. Munkkeja oli tarjolla ja vapun jäljiltä myös simaa. Lettuja kuulemma paistavat edelleen ja avaavat sunnuntaisin klo 9 eli kasilenkin kahvipaikka lienee pelastunut tällä erää. Istumapaikkoja oli tosin vähennetty ja korvattu tarjoilutilan reunoja kiertävillä pystytiskeillä. 

Kiitos ajoseurasta kaikille mukanaolleille! 

Seuraavaksi on sitten brevettiohjelmassa Oulujärven kierros 17-18.5. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## murmur

Täsäpä on linkki B300:n reitille

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...v3e4au4s1e5jb2

HaMu

----------


## EKH

08-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin kokoontumisajo Liminganporttiin

Tänä aamuna ajeltiin raittiissa kevätkelissä. Aamulla lämpömittarit näyttivät -1C lukemia. Onneksi keli lämpeni muutamalla asteella aamupäivä aikana. 08-letkassa oli mukana 28 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla 08-letka ajeli pohjoispuolen tietä Montan taakse Leppiniemeen. Voimalaitoksen kulmilla pidettiin pieni jaloittelutauko ja samalla kasteltiin rantaniittyjä.

Hidas telaketju pyöri taas hyvin ja vetovuoro vaihtui noin 1-2 kilometrin välein. Vetomiehen vaihtokin alkoi sujua koko ajan paremmin, kun oikean jonon ensimmäinen vaan muisti ottaa 3-4 rivakkaa polkaisua ennen siirtymistä vasemman jonon kärkeen. Tällöin vasen jono saattoi jatkaa ajamista tasaisella vauhdilla ilman turhia jarrutteluja.

Korivaaran jälkeen Tyrnävän suorilla saatiin ajaa mukavaan myötätuuleen. Korivaaran ja Alatemmeksen välinen tie on päässyt luvattoman heikkoon kuntoon. Kuoppia on jatkuvasti eikä letkassa aina näe jokaista monttua.  Tällaisille sivuteille pitäisi kiireesti tehdä jotain. Taas on eurovaalit tulossa. Löytyisikö jostakin ehdokasta, joka lupaisi myötätuulta sekä myös korjaisi kaikki pyöräilijää vaanivat kolot. Monesti tuntuu, että nuo kuopat ovat suojelukohteita.

Lännen tien kautta kurvattiin kahville Liminganporttiin. Hetken päästä Lekatien lenkin 28 ajajaa saapuivat yhteiskahveille samaan paikkaan. Tänä aamuna Liminganportissa oli aamukahvilla peräti 56 pyöräilijää. Suuret kiitokset Pekalle ja Pyörä-Suvalalle munkkikahvitarjoilusta!

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin vanhaa nelostietä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin. Sattuipa kohdalle yksi reipas raekuurokin. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteen pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Mustaan pyörään kertyi tänä aamuna 117 km ajassa 4,11 tuntia. 

Ensi pyhänä on äitienpäivä. Vanhaa perinnettä noudattaen 08-lenkkiä ei ajeta äitienpäivänä lainkaan. Yhteislenkkiseuraa on kuitenkin tarjolla myös ensi sunnuntaina. Lekatien lenkki starttaa kello 10.00 Pyörä-Suvalan pihalta Lekatieltä.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaat starttaavat normitapaan ti 6.5 klo 18. Lähtöpaikka Linnanmaan Prisman  pohjoispääty ja ohjelmassa on noin 2h leppoisaa ajelua maantienlaidassa.

Tervetuloa niin uudet ajajat kuin konkaritkin!

----------


## EKH

Uusia 08-lenkin ajotakkeja tulossa kohtapuolin

Kuuman ajokesän jälkeen ilmat kylmenee ja lämpimille ajokamppeille on taas tarvetta. Syksyllä on mahdollisuus hankkia uusia 08-lenkin ajotakkeja. Väri on perinteiseen tapaan punainen. Pekan luona Suvalassa voi jo nyt käydä sovittamassa itselle sopivaa kokoa. Pekalta voi kysyä asiasta tarkempia tietoja.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaiden starttiin ilmaantui tänään yhdeksän polkijaa. Alkusiirtymän ajelin sadetakki päällä, koska kotoa lähtiessä satoi lunta. Prismalle tullessa sade onneksi oli jo ehtinyt tauota. Pilviä tiirasimme vähän ja lumisateita vältelläksemme päätimme pysyä rannikon lähistöllä, joten mietittiin ajaa Martinniemeen ja takaisin. Menomatka reititettiin Virpiniemen kautta ja paluumatkalla ajettiin mahdollisimman suoraan. No, yksi kuva kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa. Taisi viimeinen kilometri jäädä gpx-tiedostosta kyllä pois....

Alkumatka ajeltiin rauhallisella tahdilla navakasti puhaltaneeseen vastatuuleen. Kellon ja Virpiniemen puolivälissä meitä tuli vastaan huomattavasti meidän letkaamme pitempi Donnien letka. Virpiniemen jälkeen Annalankankaan suuntaan jatkettaessa taivaalta putoili vähän lunta. Hetkeä ennen ja hetki sen jälkeen paistoi aurinko kirkkaalta taivaalta. Oli sellainen kolmen vuodenajan lenkki, kun syksyisiä vesisateita ei sentään niskaan tullut.

Haukiputaalla ajettiin keskustan läpi mennen ja tullen pyöräteitä. Ei ole helppoa touhua letkassa varsinkin, kun vuosia vanhat routakuopat ja -kummut ja -railot pysyvät sitkeästi korjaamattomina. Kiiminkijoen ylittävä silta näkyi olevan remontissa. Toivottavasti siihen kelviosuudelle tulee parempi pinnoite kuin pitkittäissuuntaan oleva puupinta. Kuoppaisilla pyöräteillä taiteilimme kuitenkin Martinniemen suuntaan. Kylälle ei menty, vaan jatkettiin suoraan Parkumäkeen. Sinne tultaessa kello alkoi olla jo sen verran paljon, että mietin, että menee rutkasti yliajalle, mutta paluumatka oli lyhyempi ja sen saimme lasketella myötätuulessa niin, että Ratamotien eteläpäässä oltiin 10 minuuttia yli kahdeksan.

Reittisuunnittelu oli tänään vähän huono. Pitäisi minunkin jo uskoa, että ne perusreitit, joita hitailla yleensä ajetaan, ovat valikoituneet perusreiteiksi juuri siksi, että ne ovat ne ajokelpoiset parin tunnin reitit täällä Oulujoen pohjoispuolella.

Loppupalaverissa todettiin kilometrejä kertyneen vähään vaille 54 ja aikaa kuluneen tosiaan tuo 2h 10min. 

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille! Hitaat jälleen ensi tiistaina!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen tiistaina 13.5. Startti klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Pari tuntia ajetaan leppoisasti 25-27km/h maantiellä ja sitten kotiin. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Korhonen

Linnanmaan Prismalle kokoontui tänään 14 polkijaa tiistain hitaiden starttiin. Reitiksi päätettiin Alakylän-Haukiputaan suunta.  Kovaan, puuskaiseen rosvosektorin tuuleen ajettiin rauhallisesti ja  lyhyehköillä vetovuoroilla Alakylään. Tuuli oli todella hankala ja  puuskat tuntuivat välillä heilauttavan sivusuunnassakin metrin verran  noin vain. Alakylässä ajettiin Huruntien kautta "maisemareittiä" ihan  Kiiminkijoen rantatöyräillä. Reitti alkoi kääntyä niin, että tuuli  siirtyi enemmän ja enemmän selän taakse, jolloin vauhti rupesi nousemaan  samalla, kun syke laski. Jokelantiellä pidettiin perinteisesti pieni  paussi radanylityksen jälkeen. Annalankankaalta Virpiniemen suuntaan  saatiin lasketella täydessä myötätuulessa vauhdin ollessa 35:n molemmin  puolin silloin tällöin polkaisten. Virpiniementieltä Kellon ympyrään  maistettiin jälleen vastatuulta pieni pätkä, mutta loppumatkakin oli  myötätuulivoittoista.

Käännösten ja hidastusten jälkeen pitäisi  keulalla muistaa ajaa ensimmäiset 200-300 metriä rauhallisesti, jotta  letkan perä ehtii käännöksen/hidastuksen läpi ja vasta sitten voi  kiihdyttää normaaliin matkanopeuteen. Erityisesti tämä korostuu, kun  lähdetään käännöksen jälkeen myötätuuleen ja vauhti kiihtyy muutamalla  polkaisulla kolmeenkymppiin, jolloin perän vielä jarruttaessa letka  venyy pitkäksi. Ja kun perä ajaa keulaa kiinni, syntyy helposti  vaaratilanteita, kun perä tulee kovempaa vauhtia kuin keula.

Muutenkin  myötätuulen tuoma lisävauhti lisää myös tarkkaavaisuuden merkitystä ja  merkkien näyttämisen & toistamisen tärkeys korostuu. Tästä saimme  ikävän muistutuksen ihan lenkin lopussa Ratamotiellä, kun letkan perällä  ilmeisesti takana ajaneen eturengas ja edempänä ajaneen takarengas  ottivat kontaktia sillä seurauksella, että taaempi ajaja kaatui. Vauhtia  oli tuossa kohdassa n. 30km/h. Toivottavasti ajaja selviää tällistä  uuden kypärän hankinnalla ja mustelmien parantelulla. Lenkillä sattui  olemaan mukana lääkärikoulutuksen saanut henkilö, joka antoi hyvät  ohjeet tilanteen seurannan suhteen.

Kaatumistilanne sai alkunsa  siitä, että takaa tuli auto, josta huudettiin, jotta parijonoja  tiivistettäisiin. On paikkoja, joissa tien kunto on niin huono (esim.  Alakylästä Haukiputaan suuntaan), että kovin kapealla jonojen välillä on  hankala ellei mahdoton ajaa, mutta jatkossa täytynee erityisesti  kiinnittää huomiota siihen, että jonojen välit pidetään kapeina silloin,  kun se vain suinkin on mahdollista tien kunnon puolesta. Silloin ei  nimittäin ole tarvetta erikseen tiivistää parijonoa auton tullessa  takaa. Toisekseen kapealla jonojen välillä ajettaessa peesi on parempi.  Nyt monesti menee niin, että lenkin alussa ajetaan tiiviillä jonojen  välillä, mutta huonoilla tieosuuksilla jonojen väli levenee ja kun tie  paranee, pysyy jonojen väli edelleen leveänä.

Loppupalaveri  pidettiin noin puolivälissä Ratamotietä, missä kaatumistilanne tapahtui.  Koska mielessä ei siinä tilanteessa ensimmäisenä eikä toisenakaan ollut  lenkkistatistiikka, niin jäi kokonaan käymättä se osio läpi.  Kilometrejä näytti kertyneen vähän vajaa 54 ja aikaa kului muutaman  minuutin yli 2h. 

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille! Hitaita ajetaan jälleen ensi viikolla! Sitä ennen käydään kuitenkin ajamassa Oulujärven kierros.

----------


## KimmoS66

> Kiinnostaa, ellei satu olemaan maasto/kisapäivä. Zeppelinin Shelliltä voisi olla aika hyvä startti?



Kiovan Dynamo ja Jaksu: sunnuntaina 18.5 kello 10:00 ajattelin lahtea zeppelin shellilta parin tunnin lenkille. Tulukeehan mukkaan :-)

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiimingin Seolle kahville. Alkumatkalla Haapalehdon Shelliltä pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukan sillan nurkille, josta käännös vasempaan kohti Ylikiimingin vuoristoa. 

Kahvin ja kuumalla patiolla nautitun munkkikattauksen jälkeen matka jatkuu Vesalan ja Huttukylän kautta Puron ja Takalon tielle. Lopuksi Alakyläntietä Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin pihalle loppuparlamenttiin.

Vauhti on rauhallinen (en lujaa pääsekään), eli noin 28-29 km/h tienoilla. Ajetaan taas sitä tuttua hitaasti vaihtuvaa telaketjua.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin aurinkokahveilla

Tänä aamuna ajeltiin oikein mukavassa kevätkelissä.  Aamulla lämpömittarit näyttivät jo selkeästi lämpöasteita. 08-letkan muonavahvuus oli 22 ajajaa. Uusiakin kuskeja oli ilahduttavasti paikalla. Alussa pidettiin Shellin pihalla pienet sulkeiset telaketjumarssiosaston ajotavasta ja muutenkin muistutettiin kuoppien näyttämisen tärkeydestä. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille. Vasemmalta löytyi Ylikiimingin vuoristoon johtava tie. Ensimmäisen mäen huiputuksen kunniaksi pidettiin pieni pilssiveden laskutauko. Tuuli työnteli letkan Ylikiiminkiin. Seon ovenkahvaan ehdittiin tarttua ennen virallista avaamisaikaa. Paikallinen muonavääpeli oli vielä lakisääteisellä tupakkatauolla, mutta innostui kuitenkin piakkoin jakamaan aamukahvia.

Kahvia ja pullaa riitti onneksi kaikille. Letka söi koko pullavitriinin tyhjäksi, joten leipurille olis nyt hommia Ylikiimingin suunnalla. Aurinkopatiolla tarkeni ihan hyvin kahvitella. Muutama kuski kevensi varustusta ihan minimiin. Kuulemma lyhyilläkin kamppeilla tarkeni ajella. Itse taisin olla aivan ylipukeutunut näihin kemuihin.

Huttukylän tiellä testattiin pyörän osien kiinnitysten kestävyys. Huttukylän tien kuopat ovat käsittääkseni suojelukohteita, joita ei saa korjata. Jaskalla tippui pumppu, mutta se löytyi ja haettiin takaisin kyytiin. Letka näytti kyllä hyvin suurimman osan kuopista ja muutenkin ajo sujui oikein mallikkaasti.

Puron ja Takalon tien kautta tultiin Alakylään. Ennen rautasillalle menoa käväistiin mutka Honkasessa. Tämä tie on lyhyt, mutta maisemiltaan parasta mitä Kiiminki-jokivarsi voi tarjota. Lopuksi ajeltiin Alakylästä Kuivasjärvelle loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorin pihalle.

Kiitoksia kaikille tytöille ja pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kyyti oli tasaista ja peesipaikkoja löytyi mukavasti sieltä selkien takaa. Noin pitkällä lenkillä ehtii hyvin jutella kaikkien kanssa. Pyörään kertyi tänä aamuna 116 km. Matkavauhti oli tasan 30 km/h, eli kesäaika on näköjään taas alkanut. Ensi pyhänä sama homma uudestaan.

----------


## Korhonen

Oulujärven kierros ajettiin lauantain ja sunnuntain aikana. Kaikkiaan 16 ajajaa  pääsi maaliin. Nopeimmat kiersivät järven vähän alle 17 tunnissa ja  matkasta pitempään nauttineetkin alle 22 tunnissa. 


 Reittiin  tehdyt muutokset tuntuivat olevan ajajien mieleen. Tämänvuotinen reitti  seuraili tiukemmin Oulujärven rantoja ja järveä oikeasti näkikin siellä  ja täällä. Reittimuutosten myötä saatiin suurempi osuus matkasta hiljaisemmille  teille ja Kajaanin keskustan läpiajo vältettiin. Samoin huonokuntoisia  oudompia tieosuuksia oli vähemmän, mutta toki ne korvautuivat  huonokuntoisilla tutummilla tieosuuksilla Kylmälänkyläntien  pohjoispäässä ja Oulujoen pohjoispuolella Muhoksen ja Haapalehdon  välillä.

Säidenhaltijat suosivat ajoa tänäkin vuonna. Osa matkasta taitettiin varsin kesäisesti lyhyillä lahkeilla ja hihoilla. Suuri oli muutos, kun vielä reissua edeltävän lenkin ajoin talviajokengillä... Pitkällä reissulla yleensä joutuu tekemisiin myös huonompien sääolojen kanssa. Nopeammat ajajat ilmeisesti kastuivat vähän pahemmin paluumatkalla Muhoksen tietämillä olleiden sadealueiden ansiosta. Itse olin hitaampien ajajien joukossa ja siinä ryhmässä saatiin vain vähän vettä taivaalta ja tietkin olivat ehtineet sen verran kuivua, että roiskevedestäkään ei harmia aiheutunut. 

Isot kiitokset vielä kaikille Oulujärven kierroksella mukana olleille! Ensi keväänä ajetaan taas! 


Seuraavaksi kalenterissa on kuussatanen brevetti. Oulusta  todennäköisesti on lähdössä jonkinkokoinen ajajaryhmä liikkeelle. Tarkka ajankohta ja reitti varmistunevat piakkoin. Ja Helsingissä on tarjolla myös Helsinki-Satakunta-Helsinki-ajo, jos välillä tekee mieli ajella vähemmän tutuilla reiteillä.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaat lähtevät jälleen ti 20.5 klo 18 parin tunnin rauhalliselle maantielenkille Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Sääennustetta vilkaisin ja olisiko nyt sitten kyseessä termisen kesäkauden avaus, koska ennusteessa on koko lenkin ajaksi kaksinumeroinen lämpötila eikä sen edessä ole miinusmerkkiä.  :Hymy:  Tervetuloa mukaan niin uudet ajajat kuin aiemminkin mukana olleet!

----------


## a-o

Löytynyt tuuliliivi tänään klo 19. Kyseleppä jos on hukassa.

#fatbikesfi

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaiden lähtöpaikalle kokoontui tänään tämän kauden  lukumääräisesti suurin ajajajoukko. Mielestäni ajajia oli kaikkiaan  kuusitoista. 

Ennen lähtöä kerrattiin edellistiistain opettamana  sitä, että koetetaan pitää parijonossa ajaessa jonojen väli kapeana,  jolloin väli on valmiiksi tiivis eikä esim. auton tullessa takaa  tarvitse erikseen tiivistää jonojen väliä. Sillä vältetään riskialtista  sivuttaisliikettä. Ja kun lisäksi vielä muistaa pitää oman eturenkaansa  edelläajavan takarenkaan takana, niin pieni sivuttaisliikekään ei  pyyhkäise takanana ajavan eturengasta pois alta kaataen pyörän ja  pyöräilijän. Parijonossa tulee myös pyrkiä ajamaan jonossa - ei jonojen  välissä. Yhden poikkeama ajolinjasta helposti kertautuu jonossa taakse  päin ja se vaikeuttaa ajamista.

Samoin käännösten ja muiden  hidastusten jälkeisten kiihdytysten maltillisuudesta oli puhetta. Kesää  kohti mentäessä letkan pituus todennäköisesti kasvaa ja mitä pitempi on  letka, sitä tärkeämpää on, että keula lähtee liikkeelle rauhallisesti.  Vaaratilanteita syntyy, kun keula kiihdyttää nopeasti ja sitten hidastaa  odottaakseen perää ja samaan aikaan perä kiihdyttää normaalia  marssivauhtia kovempaan nopeuteen saadakseen keulan kiinni. 

Hyvin  nämä käsitellyt asiat pysyivät mielessä ajossakin. Jossain alamäessä  Alakylään mennessä näkyi jonkin verran jonojen leviämistä, mutta muuten  mentiin kyllä varsin hyvin ainakin niillä kohdin kuin itse olin letkan  takaosassa näkemässä. Myöskin liikkeellelähdöt ja kiihdytykset tuntuivat  menevän varsin hyvin. Jos jossain kohtaa ensimmäisellä parilla  meinasikin kampi lähteä pyörimään liian kiivaasti, niin letkan toinen  pari sitten piti maltin mukana. 

Hienossa auringonpaisteessa saatiin ajaa tällainen lenkki.  Haukiputaalta Alakylään tuuli puhalteli reippaasti myötäisenä.  Alakyläntiellä sitten maksettiin vähän hintaa aiemmasta helppoudesta,  kun jouduttiin vastaiseen tuuleen. Kun hitaiden ideaan kuuluu  tasaisehkon tehon hakeminen, niin tuulen vaihtelu näkyi tietysti  nopeuden vaihteluna eli myötätuuleen ajeltiin kovempaa, vastatuuleen  rauhallisemmin. Niinhän se kuuluu mennä.

Kuovitielle kaarrettiin hyvissä ajoin. Lenkin  kesto jäi 10 minuuttia alle kahden tunnin. Kilometrejä kertyi hitusta  vaille 47 kpl. 

Kotisiirtymän aikana huomasi, että illan  kauneudesta huolimatta ilma viileni varsin nopeasti. Ihan ei vielä ole  kesä, vaikka pieniä maistiaisia ollaan siitä saatukin.

Kiitos mukanaolleille ajoseurasta! Ensi tiistaina ajetaan jälleen!

----------


## Mika K

^Tulin vastaan siin Alakyläntiellä krossarilla, hyvä oli kyllä letka. Oma suunta oli pienen asfalttisiirtymän kautta taas sorateille ja poluille. Ja kyllä muuten kylmeni ilma sinne iltakymmeneen mennessä aikalailla!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla aluksi tuulta päin pohjoiseen. Alkumatkalla Haapalehdon Shelliltä Kuivasjärven ympyrään, josta Alakylään. Käännös vasempaan Kiiminkijokivartta alaspäin. Martinniemen risteyksestä vanhalle nelostielle, jota pitkin kahville Iin Shellille.

Kahvin jälkeen pikku kierros Iissä ja sitten Martin- ja Virpiniemen kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.

Lupailee viilenevää keliä, mutta eiköhän siellä tarkene hyvin ajella huomennakin. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Vauhti rauhallinen eli noin 28-30 km/h.

----------


## KimmoS66

Su 25.5 kello 10 zeppeliinin shellilta. Ajattelin etta jos vetaisis lenkin liminka-temmes-tyrnava-kempele ja siita sitten viela oulunsalon lenkki paalle. Talla kertaa ei oo enempaa aikaa kun pitaa pinkasta lennolle iltapaivalla. Jari mukaan? Entas Tuomas? Muitakin ois mukava saada kyytiin. Jonossa mennaan vauhdikkaasti. Vedan jonoa mielellaan ja peesissa paase helpolla jos ei halua vetaa hapoille.

PAIVITYS SU AAMUNA: Kurja keli. Salille siis.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki koiranilmalla

Tänä aamuna ajeltiin märässä kelissä.  Lämpömittarin elohopea oli tippunut yön aikana monta piirua alaspäin. Viime päivien +25 C asteen lämpötilat vaihtuivat +8 C asteeseen. Märkääkin oli sen verran, että oli oikein hyvä keli testata omien ajokamppeiden vedenpitävyyttä. 

Tämän aamun muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa. Kaksi kuskia totesivat olevansa alipukeutuneita ja he suuntaisivat Alakylästä takaisin kodin lämpöön. Voimalla kuuden miehen ajeltiin reippaassa sateessa pitkin Kiiminkijokivartta Martinniemeen.  

Vanhalla nelostiellä puskettiin vastatuuleen kohti pohjoista. Iin Shellille kurvasi märkä porukka. Olipa hienoa mennä vessaan ja lämmitellä käsiä lämpimässä vedessä. Goretex-kinttaat ja -housut jäivät tietysti aamulla kotiin… Kahvi ja pulla lämmittivät kuitenkin mukavasti. Muistona letkan vierailusta, lattialle jäi märkä rapakko.

Vanha Kansan Tahto sujahti ensin ajopaidan alle antamaan lämpöä ja sitten takaisin ulos. Kymmenen minuuttia piti ensin palella ennen kuin kone lämpeni kunnolla. Paluumatka olikin yhtä juhlaa myötätuulessa. Kun vaan malttaa ajaa tarpeeksi kauan, niin kyllä se sadekin loppuu jossakin vaiheessa. Näin kävi tänäänkin.

Paluumatkalla kierreltiin Martin- ja Virpiniemet ennen kuin tultiin takaisin kaupunkiin. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Keli ei ollut ihan priimaa, mutta hyvinhän siellä kuitenkin pärjättiin. Matkan aikana vertailtiin eri lokareiden toimivuutta letka-ajossa. Jokaisen naama oli lopussa sen verran kurainen, että pitempää rapakaarta olisi toivonut edessä ajavalle.

Hyvää ajotakkia kaipaavalle tiedoksi, että Pekan luona Suvalassa voi nyt käydä sovittamassa uutta punaista 08-ajotakkia. Kannattaa käväistä ennen juhannusta, jotta ehtii yhteistilaukseen mukaan.

Pyörään kertyi tänä aamuna 104 km. Matkavauhti taisi olla noin 27 km/h.

Minulla jää nyt lomareissun vuoksi kaksi seuraavaa viikonloppua väliin 08-lenkeiltä.  Ensi pyhänä onkin perinteikäs Oulujoki-ajo, johon kannattaa mennä mukaan ajelemaan.  Minäkin palaan takaisin 08-lenkeille sitten kolmen viikon päästä.

----------


## Korhonen

Huomenna ti 27.5 klo 18 on jälleen tiistain hitaiden aika lähteä liikkeelle Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä ja ajaa rauhalliseen tahtiin parisen tuntia. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!

Edelleen kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota parijonojen välin pitämiseen tiiviinä ja hidastustan/pysähdysten jälkeisten lähtöjen rauhallisuuteen. Samoin nyt kesää kohti mennessä ja letkan pidentyessä on hyvä ihan tietoisesti pitää vaihtojen väli kohtuullisen tiheänä. Monilla hitaiden kävijöillähän kuntoa riittää vetää hitaiden vauhtia vaikka koko kaksi tuntia putkeen, mutta olisi hyvä jokaisen päästä käymään lenkin aikana keulassa useampaan kertaan ja on ihan hyvä myös harjoitella vaihtoja. Siksikin kannattaa vaihtoja pyörittää ihan vaikka kellosta/mittarista katsomalla: puoli kilsaa/reilu minuutti oikean jonon kärjessä, sen jälkeen toinen puoli kilsaa/reilu minuutti vasemman jonon kärjessä on ihan hyvä vetovuoro. Sen pitempää ei kerralla tarvitse keulassa olla.

Itselläni tilanne on se, että joudun olemaan reissussa ti-ke, joten en tällä viikolla pääse mukaan hitaille. Oikein nautinnollista lenkkiä kuitenkin teille, jotka mukaan pääsette!

----------


## arimk

Prisman pohjoispäähän kerääntyi iltakuuteen mennessä viisi kypäräpäätä. Illan reitti suuntautui perinteistä Alakylä-Takalo-Puro-Ylikiimingintielle ja loppuporinat Raitotien varressa pyörätiellä tasan kahdeksalta (träkissä muutama kilometri kotimatkaa mukana). Alkupuolikas reissusta oli vastatuulta, josta yritimme selvitä mahdollisimman nopeasti. Loppu olikin reipasta myötätuulta ja pyörät kulkivat melkein itsestään huimaa vauhtia. Ajokilometrejä kertyi 58 ja ajoaikainen keskinopeus oli hieman yli 30.
Tämän tiistain ajon voisi nimetä vaikka tiistain nopeaksi, mutta se sopi kaikille mukanaolleille. Kiitos retkiseurasta!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaat starttaavat normitapaan ti 3.6 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Pidetään keskari 25-27km/h haarukassa ja ajetaan n. 2h. Sääennusteessa näyttäisi olevan varsin kesäistä keliä. No, niin pitääkin kalenterin mukaan olla. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan niin uudet osallistujat kuin vanhat konkaritkin! Ja kaikki siltä väliltä!

----------


## Korhonen

Kesäisen lämmin ja aurinkoinen sää houkutteli tiistain hitaiden starttiin tämän kauden ennätysmäärän ajajia. Laskuni ylsivät 23 asti. Matkan varrella joukkoon liittyi vielä pari ajajaa, joten Alakylään kohti taivallettaessa letkassa polki 25 kuskia - ilahduttavasti mukaan oli rohjennut myös muutamia hitaiden ensikertalaisia.  

Alalylästä jatkettiin Takalontielle ja Tirinkylän kautta käännettiin letkan keula kohti Haukipudasta. Tässä vaiheessa letka alkoi vähän lyhentyä muutamien ajajien irtauduttua omille reiteilleen - kuka meni Koiteliin, kuka Kiiminkiin jne. Pitkä letka jatkoi kuitenkin kohti Haukipudasta. Vähän Alakylän jälkeen saimme erään auton matkustajanpuolen ikkunasta suusanallista opetusta liikennesäännöistä. Opettajalla varmasti oli kompetenssi kohdallaan ja varaa sanoa, kun kyseinen auto oli tukevasti keltaisen viivan väärällä puolella juuri opetustuokion aikana. Jatkoimme rauhallisesti matkaamme sen kummempia reagoimatta.   

Jokelantielle koukattiin, pidettiin pieni tauko radanylityksen jälkeen ja urheilukentän kohdalta käännyttiin vasempaan kohti Haukiväylää ja paloaseman luota jatkettiin vanhalle nelostielle, jota pitkin ajettiin sitten etelän suuntaan kotia kohti. Matkan varrella letka lyheni edelleen, kun Kellon suunnalla asuvat hyppäsivät letkasta Kellon kohdalla jne. Raitotieltä Ratamotien suuntaan oikaistessa karkasi vielä yhden ajajan taka(?)renkaasta ilmatkin. Hän kehoitti meitä muita kuitenkin jatkamaan ne muutamat viimeiset kilometrit Ratamotien eteläpäätyyn, missä pidettiin loppupalaveri tuttuun tapaan puupinon vieressä.  

Loppupalaverissa letkasta oli jäljellä 15 tai 16 ajajaa. Todettiin ajamisen menneen mukavasti ja kelin olleen loistava. Joidenkin käännösten/hidastusten jälkeen keula kiihdytti vähän turhan ripeästi matkanoupeuteen, mutta yleisesti ottaen ajaminen sujui ottaen huomioon ajajamäärä. Isossa joukossa väistämättä tulee jonkin verran haitariliikettä letkan perällä. Kilometrejä kertyi 57 ja aikaa kului 2h5min ajamiseen ja lisäksi muutama minuutti pysähdykseen.  

Kiitos mukana olleille! Tiistain hitaat jälleen ensi tiistaina!  

Ai niin, tässä vielä reitti kuvanakin.

----------


## EKH

Huomenna on taas 08-lenkin aika. Oon itse vielä reissussa, joten en pääse lenkille mukaan. Eiköhän siellä Shellillä ole kuitenkin muutama kaveri paikalla. Käykäähän ajamassa sellainen rauhallinen lenkki. 
Lekatien lenkki on toinen hyvä vaihtoehto huomis aamulle.
Sent from my RM-941_eu_finland_208 using Tapatalk

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen ti 10.6 klo18 alkaen. Lähtö normaaliin tapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä ja ajetaan rauhallisesti ja aloittelijaystävällisesti noin 2h lenkki. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Itsellä mukaan ehtiminen on vähän epävarmaa, mutta sehän ei muiden ajamista estä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna kahville Liminkaan Katrinporttiin. 
Menomatkalla ajellaan Haapalehdosta Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Monttaan, josta siirrytään joen eteläpuolelle. Muhoksen läpi körötellään Tyrnävälle ja Alatemmekselle. Lännen tietä pitkin kahville Katrinporttiiin.

Lekatien lenkki tähtää samaan kahvipaikkaan samoihin aikoihin. 
Ajellaan kahvin jälkeen kaikki yhdessä loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle.

Vauhti on varmasti rauhallista, sillä en lujaa pääsekään. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tälläinen 08 tänään.

----------


## Ride

Kahvitaukopotretti https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vvzpskm78...s0nnQwwtyQwqua

----------


## EKH

Reissukuulumisia Italiasta sekä 08-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin kokoontumisajo Katrinporttiin

Minulla oli takana parin viikon tauko 08-lenkeiltä. Syy taukoon oli pyöräilyreissu Italiaan Emilia-Romagnan maakuntaan. Maantiepyöräily on iso laji Italiassa ja erityisesti Rimini-Riccionen alueella liikkuu paikallisten polkijoiden lisäksi myös paljon pyöräilyturisteja. Pyöräilijälle räätälöidystä majoituksesta vastaavat Riccione Bike-hotels ketjuun kuuluvat hotellit. 
http://www.riccionebikehotels.it/en/

Oma majapaikka viikon ajan oli pyöräilyhotelli Adlon. Kaikki toimi hienosti ja viikko hurahti liiankin nopeasti.
http://adlon.it/sport/eng/

Jos ajelette tuolla seudulla, niin kannattaa käväistä tutustumassa ainakin San Marinoon, Urbinon keskiaikaiseen kaupunkiin sekä San Leon linnoitukseen. Lisäksi tarjolla on paljon mukavia pieniä kahviloita jokaisessa kylässä. Omaa mäennousukykyä voi testata Garpegnan kylästä lähtevästä Cippo-nousussa. Kyseessä on Marco Pantanin harjoitusmäki. Reittiennätys taitaa olla noin 20 min. Minulla tuohon nousuun meni 48 min, eli ei ainesta mäkimieheksi… 
Satasen lenkillä kertyy nousumetrejä noin 1000-2000 m, jos lenkki suuntautuu rannikolta sisämaahan päin. 

Ja sitten tämän aamun lenkkiin. 08-lenkillä saatiin ajella kuivassa ja raittiissa kesäkelissä. Aamulla lämpömittarit näyttivät noin +10 C lukemia. Onneksi keli oli kuiva ja ilma lämpeni muutamalla asteella aamupäivän aikana. 08-letkassa oli mukana 29 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla 08-letka ajeli pohjoispuolen tietä Montan voimalaitokselle. Joen ylityksen jälkeen pidettiin pieni jaloittelutauko ja samalla kasteltiin rantakiviä. Muhoksen läpi ajeltiin pysähtymättä ja suunnaksi otettiin Tyrnävä.

Korivaaran jälkeen Tyrnävän suorilla ajeltiin sivuvastaiseen tuuleen. Tällä tiellä on valtavasti kuoppia, joten edessä ajavaan kannattaa jättää tavallista pidempi väli. Tyrnävän läpi huristeltiin Alatemmekselle ja Lännentielle. Kasitien ylityksen jälkeen pysähdyttiin kahville Liminkaan Katrinporttiin. 

Ensimmäisen kupposen ollessa santsausvaiheessa, tulivat Lekatien lenkin 11 ajajaa yhteiskahveille samaan paikkaan. Tänä aamuna Katrinportin munkkikahveilla oli peräti 40 pyöräilijää. 

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin kahdessa peräkkäisessä ryhmässä vanhaa nelostietä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteen pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Pyörän mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 116 km ajassa 4,06 tuntia. 

Ensi torstaina on vuorossa keskikesän perinteinen yöpyöräily. Lähtöpaikka on Raksilan pesäpallostadion, jonka portit avataan kello 19.00. Itse ajo lähtee liikkeelle kello 20.00. 
Kannattaa tulla paikalle hyvissä ajoin. Paikan päällä on mahdollisuus ostaa arpoja, jossa on hyvät palkinnot. Arpajaisten tuotto menee hyvään tarkoitukseen Pohjois-Suomen syöpäyhdistyksen hyväksi. Yöpyöräilyn järjestäjät osaavat kertoa tarkempia tietoja tästä hienosta tapahtumasta.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistaina 17.6 kutsuvat jälleen tiistain hitaat. Lähtö on normaaliin tapaan klo 18 Linnanmaan Prismalta ja ajetaan pari tuntia rauhallisesti. Tervetuloa mukaan lenkille!

Ja kuten EKH tuossa edellä muistuttaa: torstaina klo 20 on perinteinen yöpyöräily ja se kannattaa laittaa kalenteriin, jos se vain suinkin sinne mahtuu. Starttipaikka on Raksilan pesäpallostadion. Parina viime kesänä ajajia on ollut n. 100 eli ajoseuraa on siis luvassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## murmur

Hei vaan

Tulkaa tosiaan mukaan yöpyöräilytapahtumaan, tehdään uusi osallistuja ennätys. Lähtö pesäpallostadion to 19.06.2014 klo 20.00 ja paluu sama paikka klo 24.00. Reitti Muhos-Tyrnävä-Liminka-Kempele-Oulu. 1 tauko(lyhyt) Montan leirintäalue(WC ja juomista). 2tauko Limingan Neste(kahvit ja sokerista). Stadionilla pukukopit käytössä jonne voi jättää kasseja. Varautukaa kylmään yöhön.

Tapahtuma maksuton. Ottakaa mukaan kuitenkin muutama euroja kahveja ja arpoja varten. Hyvät palkinnot. Arpojen tuotto kokonaan Pohjois-Suomen syöpäyhdistyksen hyväksi.

Tevetuloa 

tv  järjestäjä poppoo

ps. Tervaetapit su 13.07.2014 tarvitsee talkoolasia liikenteenohjaukseen. Kiinnostuneet yhteys Hannu Muranen (0407453771)

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaille polkaistiin tänään kymmenen ajajan voimin. Liekö aamun lumisateet verottaneet osanottajamäärää... Keli oli illansuussakin edelleen kylmä ja tuuli oli kova, vaikka aurinko paistoi oikein nätisti.

Tuulen suhteen taktiikaksi mietittiin kärsimys alkuun ja keveys loppuun ja se onnistuikin varsin hyvin, kun kierrettiin myötäpäivään tällainen reitti eli Virpiniemen suuntaan, Annalankankaalle, Jokelantielle, Alakylään ja loppupalaveriin Kuovitielle. Itse asiassa tuuli ei kovuudestaan huolimatta haitannut kohtuuttomasti Linnanmaan ja Jokelantien alun välillä ja sen jälkeenhän ei tarvinnut polkea kuin malliksi, koska tuuli toi perille. 

Kuovitielle saavuttiin tasan klo 20 ja ajoaikaa meni kymmenisen minuttia alle kahden tunnin. Matkan varrelle osui yksi rengasrikko, josta suoriuduttiin varsin nopeasti ja lisäksi pidettiin normaali lyhyt pissatauko Jokelantiellä. Kilometrejä kertyi 51. Keskinopeus oli pikkuisen speksiä korkeampi, mutta se menee kyllä myötätuulen eikä rankan polkemisen piikkiin. 

Kiitoksia mukanaolleille! Hitaat jälleen ensi viikon tiistaina (jos ei ole lumi maassa silloin)!

----------


## EKH

Yöpyöräilemässä

Eilen ajettiin perinteinen oululainen yöpyöräilylenkki isolla porukalla. Kelikin suosi tapahtumaa, sillä iltapäivän lopulla ohi mennyt sadealue ehti muuttua auringonpaisteeksi. Keli oli kuitenkin kylmä, joten vaatetta piti olla paljon päällä.

Yöpyöräilyssä tehtiin taas uusi osallistujaennätys. Hannu laski kahvitauon aikana Limingassa, että Katrinportin seinustalla lepäsi noin 140 pyörää. Oli taas hienoa olla mukana ajamassa tuollaisessa porukassa.

Reissu alkoi kokoontumisella Raksilan pesäpallostadionille, jossa oli myynnissä arpoja Pohjois-Suomen syöpäyhdistyksen toiminnan tukemiseksi. Samalla osallistujat saivat mukaansa energiapatukoita ja geeliä reissuevääksi. Hannu piti koko porukalle alkupuheen, jossa saatiin ohjeet turvallista ajoa varten. Matkaa taitettiin viidessä ryhmässä, joissa kussakin oli vähän vajaa 30 ajajaa. Ajovauhti ryhmillä vaihteli 27-30 km/h välillä.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin poliisin moottoripyörän johdolla pyöräteitä pitkin Madekoskelle, jossa siirryttiin ajoradalle. Samalla siirryttiin joen pohjoispuolelle. Menomatkalla pohjoispuolen tiellä ajajille sattui muutamia rengasrikkoja, joten letkojen takana Suvalan pakettiautoa ajaneelle Hiltusen Karille riitti huoltotöitä.

Montan leirintäalueella pidettiin pieni nesteen tyhjennys- ja täyttötauko. Paussin jälkeen matka jatkui Leppiniemen kautta Muhokselle ja Tyrnävälle. Ilahduttavasti reitin varrella oli paljon katsojia, jotka vilkuttelivat ja kannustivat. Pieniä lapsiakin oli katsomassa varsinkin Tyrnävän suunnalla. Lapselle on varmasti unohtumaton kokemus nähdä viisi isoa peräkkäistä letkaa ajamassa lakeudella keskiyön auringon paistaessa taustalla pohjoisella taivaalla. Siinä saattaa moni lapsi saada elinikäisen pyöräilykipinän. 

Lännen tiellä ajettiin suoraan kohti punaista aurinkoa. Kannattaa kokeilla joskus ajamista Suomen kesäyössä. Valoa riittää ja yön kosteus nostaa tuoksut esille ihan eri tavalla kuin päivällä. Pelloilta nousi eilenkin usvaa komistamaan maisemaa. Kylmä tietysti on, mutta sekin kuuluu Suomen suveen.

Kahvit juotiin Limingassa Katrinportissa. Paikka on riittävän iso tällaisellekin porukalle. Kahvia ja munkkia riitti koko porukalle. Samalla oli mukava lämmitellä jäseniä, sillä ulkona alkoi olla raitis keli. Päivän arvonnat suoritettiin Katrinportissa kahvitauon päätteeksi. Pyörä-Suvala oli lahjoittanut useita palkintoja. Etuauton katolla koko reissun kulkenut Nishiki-pyöräkin sai yöllä uuden omistajan.

Kahvin jälkeen suunnattiin Limingan kylän läpi kohti Tuposta. Keskiyö ohitettiin auringonpaisteessa. Liikenne oli hiljaista, mutta ne harvat vastaantulijat olivat aika hämmästyneen näköisiä. Ei ole ihan jokaöinen näky vanhalla nelostiellä, kun vastaan tulee 140 pyöräilijää. Autoilijat noteerasivat letkat mukavalla kannustuksella. 

Lopuksi ajeltiin Maikkulan kautta takaisin pesisstadionille. Kierrokselle kertyi pituutta noin 112 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 30 km/h. Reissu sujui hyvin eikä vaaratilanteita ollut. Kuopat ja muutkin merkin näytettiin oikein hyvin.

Kiitoksia mukavasta lenkistä kaikille mukana ajaneille. Samoin isot kiitokset järjestelytiimille! Oli hienoa olla mukana tällaisella lenkillä! Tästä sitä saa taas voimaa ja virtaa talven kaamoksen varalle.

08-lenkit jatkuvat nyt sunnuntaina klo 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä. 
Oikein mukavaa Jussia kaikille!

----------


## toripolliisi

Ensimmäinen ryhmäajo ja olipahan hienosti hoidettu tapahtuma! Noviisin matka meni ihmetellessä ja uusien tuttavuuksien kanssa jutustelussa. Iso kiitos 2 ryhmälle ja järjestäjille!! Seuraavaksi sit 8.Lenkeille pyörittämään.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla olis tarjolla juhannuslenkkiä. Liikkeelle lähdetään Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta. Menomatkalla ajellaan Kuivasjärven ympyrän kautta Alakylään. Sillan yli Takalon tielle, josta Kuusamontielle. Joloksen tien kautta kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle.

Kahvin jälkeen Laukan sillan kulmille, josta pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Vauhti on rauhallista, eli noin 29-30 km/h. Hitaamminkin saa toki letkaa vetää.

----------


## arimk

Kalenterin mukaan keskikesän 08, vaikka ei se siltä tuntunut ainakaan aluksi. Esa kertoo enemmän reissusta, tässä reitti.

----------


## EKH

08-juhannusmakkaroita sulattelemassa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkillä saatiin ajella onnekkaasti kuivassa kelissä. Tuurilla pujoteltiin aurinkoista käytävää pitkin sadealueiden välistä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +8 C lukemia, joten meikäläisen vaatetus näytti samalta kuin maaliskuun lenkeillä. Olisihan se hienoa lähteä joskus lenkille lyhyet päällä. 08-letkan muonavahvuus oli 21 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Haapalehdosta Kuivasjärven ympyrään. Alakyläntiellä puskettiin nokkavastaiseen tuuleen. Vetorinki pyöri hyvin ja peesipaikkoja löytyi mukavasti selkien takaa. Takalon tien kautta ajeltiin Kiimingin kulmille, jossa pysähdyttiin kastelemaan tienvarren Koiranputkia.

Kuusamontiellä ajeltiin yhdessä jonossa Joloksen tiehaaraan saakka. Harvoin on Kuusamontie niin hiljainen kuin tänä aamuna. Joloksen tiellä päästiin viimein ajamaan takatuuleen. Vauhti oli välillä kovassa myötätuulessa sellaista, että iso rievä piti ottaa ensi kertaa tänä kesänä käyttöön.

Ylikiimingin Seolle kurvattiin kahville juuri sopivasti avaamisaikaan. Munkkikahvikattaus odotti, mutta pöydät oli miehitetty jo paikallisilla isännillä. Pienellä tiivistämisellä mahduttiin hyvin aurinkopatiolle. Munkkia ja kahvia riitti hyvin koko marssiosastolle. Ylikiimingin Seo edustaa sellaista mukavaa pysyvyyttä tässä muuttuvassa maailmassa. Olen käynyt tällä asemalla pyörälenkeillä jo 1980-luvulta lähtien eikä mikään ole muuttunut. Samat isännät ovat aina uskollisesti paikalla omassa aamuparlamentissaan. 

Kahvin jälkeen laukattiin myötätuulessa kohti Laukan siltaa. Päivärinteen suoralla tuuli kääntyi sivuvastaiseksi ja vauhtikin hiljeni tavallisiin pikkurievän lukemiin. Ajoitus oli loistava, sillä Ylikiimingin suunnan taivas oli pikimusta. Tuurilla pysyttiin kuivana ihan perille asti.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Sanginsuussa Madekoskelle vievän tien risteyksessä. Osa porukasta kääntyi tästä kohti eteläsuomea. Me pohjoisen miehet jatkettiin lopuksi takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Mustan pyörän mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 121 km ajassa 4,00 tuntia. Ensi pyhänä ajellaan taas.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaat ovat vuorossa jälleen ti 24.6 klo 18 alkaen. Lähtöpaikka normitapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispääty. Ajetaan noin kahden tunnin lenkki rauhalliseen ja aloittelijaystävälliseen tahtiin.

Keliennusteessa näytti tällä hetkellä olevan "+11 astetta, tuntuu kuin +7" ja reipasta tuulta pohjois-koillisesta, joten saadaan varmaan ajaa niin vasta- kuin myötätuuleenkin. Sadepisaroiden kuvia ei ennusteessa kuitenkaan näkynyt.

Tervetuloa mukaan!

Edit: Joku kesäflunssa yrittää näemmä pukata päälle, joten oma osallistumiseni ratkeaa sen mukaan, mihin päin kunto tästä kääntyy. Eli jos ei minua lähtöpaikalla näy, niin silloin olen jäänyt kotiin potemaan.

----------


## arimk

Ei ollut lunta maassa, eikä katolla. Prisman päätyyn kerääntyi 15 vuodenaikaan nähden ylipukeutunutta pyöräilijää. Kiersimme suunnilleen saman lenkin kuin viime viikolla, vain Haukipudasta lähestyessä joku ehti huutamaan vasemmalle, joten teimme lenkuran toiseen suuntaan, mutta pilssivesitauko oli kuitenkin perinteisessä paikassa radan varressa. Alakylään asti riitti vastatuulta tai sivuvastaista, jossakin kohtaa kuin vahingossa tuntui pientä sivumyötäistä. Vastatuuliosiolla etenimme maltillista vauhtia ja telaketjussa juttukaveri vaihtui ripeää tahtia. Alakylässä saatiin tuuli selän taakse ja etenimme rivakasti Alakyläntietä. Yksivaihdevapaarattaattoman pyöräilijän kadenssi oli pitkälti toisella sadalla, toiset laskettelivat peesissä lähes polkematta. Vauhti pysähtyi Kuovitien levennykselle, jossa todettiin kilometrejä kertyneen 52 ja sovittua aikaa jäi muutama minuutti käyttämättä. Kävin pienellä sakkolenkillä ja kiersin Prisman kautta kotiin, joten reitissä on muutama bonuskilometri.
Kiitos kanssapolkijoille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiiminkiin kahville. Ajosuunta on nyt se tavallisempi, eli ensin Haapalehdosta pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille, josta sitten kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle.

Kahvin jälkeen ajellaan Vesalan, Huttukylän, Puron ja Takalon tien kautta Alakylään ja Kuivasjärvelle loppuparlamenttiin.

Koitetaan pitää keskari alle 30 km/h lukemissa. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## StantheMan

Tulen huomenna starttiin, jos aamulla herään. Ja kai sitä munkkikahveille asti jaksaa mukana sinnitellä ja eiköhän sitten vaimo nouda matkalta minut pois, kuten edelliseltäkin reissulta  :Vink:

----------


## StantheMan

Kesän paras lenkki minulle tänään. Aika hyvin jaksoin. Kummasti on taito olla munkkikahvijonon ensimmäinen, vaikka muuten tuli roikuttua peräjoukoissa  :Vink:  Kiitos saattomiehelle " kotiinkuljetuksesta " lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## Ride

Kesän paras lenkki minullekin  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kieqfup7p...YTD33JOLXOtN6a

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin patiokahveilla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkillä saatiin viimeinkin ajella lyhyen lahkeen kelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät jo aamulla noin +12 C lukemia ja aurinko paistoi mukavasti. 08-letkan muonavahvuus oli 24 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmille. Menomatkalla oli jonkinlainen vastatuuli kiusana, mutta vauhti pysyi kuitenkin kohtuullisen maltillisena. Lapinkankaan kohdalla letkan ohi ajaneella motoristilla meno ei ollut maltillista, vaan mittari taisi näyttää lähemmäs 200 km/h.

Ylikiimingin tiellä pysähdyttiin tutussa paikassa kastelemaan Koiranputkia. Samalla piti keventää vaatetusta entisestään. 

Ylikiimingin Seolle kurvattiin kahville taas juuri sopivasti avaamisaikaan. Munkkikahvikattaus oli jo odottamassa letkaa. Aurinkopatiolla tarkeni hienosti juoda kahvit. Nyt saatiin vallattua kaikki patiopöydät pyöräilijöiden käyttöön. 

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin myötätuulessa Huttukylään ja Puron tielle. Yksi rengasrikko sattui Puron tien päässä. Rengastöitä tehtäessä lähitalon väkikin tuli jutustelemaan ja ihmettelemään pyöräilijöitä. Ohi ajaa kuulemma päivittäin kymmeniä pyöräilijöitä, mutta me oltiin ensimmäiset, jotka pysähtyivät kohdalle.

Takalon tien ja Alakylän kautta palailtiin takaisin ruutukaava-alueelle. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorin pihalla Kuivasjärvellä. Olipa hienoa ajaa lämpimässä kelissä. Vauhtikin pysyi rauhallisena ja tasaisena koko reissun ajan. Keskarikin saatiin jäämään alle 30km/h lukemiin. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!
Mustan pyörän mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 116 km. Ensi pyhänä ajellaan taas.

Kahden viikon päästä on Terva-etapit, jolloin 08-lenkkiä ei ajeta. Silloin olisi tarjolla mukavaa talkoohommaa, joka on pääasiassa liikenteenohjausta. Hannulta saa tarkempaa tietoa asiasta.

Kolmen viikon päästä on vuorossa Rokuan lenkki. Lähtö on Pyörä-Suvalan pihalta su 20.7. klo 8.00.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita pyöritellään jälleen ti 1.7. Startti klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä ja ohjelmassa pari tuntia ajoa rauhalliseen tahtiin. Vaikka monella kunto alkaa olla nousussa, niin pyritään hitailla pitämään tehot kurissa ja tähdätään keskari siihen 25-27km/h haarukaan. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaille polkaistiin tänään 18 ajajan voimin. Mukana oli niin vakiokävijöitä, uusia kasvoja kuin pitkään hitailta taukoa pitäneitä. Pitää tosin miettiä, onko tässä itsekään vakiokävijä, kun viime aikoina joka toinen kerta on jäänyt erilaisten esteiden vuoksi väliin.  :Hymy:  Ajokeli oli varmaan tämän kauden tiistaista parhain mitä nyt pikkuisen tuuleskeli. Lämpöä kuitenkin riitti niin, että lyhyillä kamppeilla tarkeni ajaa oikein mainiosti.

Reitti mietittiin taas tuulen suunnan perusteella - mieluusti hankalat pätkät alkuun ja myötäisiä virtauksia loppuun. Päädyttiin siis Alakylä-Haukipudas-Virpiniemi-suunnalle. Letka pysyi mielestäni mallikkaasti koossa niissä kohdin kuin se tien kunnon puolesta oli mahdollista. Valitettavasti tiestö monin paikoin kuitenkin on niin reikäistä ja routavaurioista, että kuoppien väistäminen hajottaa letkaa. Virpiniemen kautta ajaessa muistui mieleen, miksi on ehkä kuitenkin parempi jättää kiertämättä urheiluopiston kautta ja ajaa suoraan Annalankankaalta Virpiväylää Virpiniementiehen: muu liikenne. Mitä kauniimpi ilma, sitä enemmän on rullaluistelijoita ja -hiihtäjiä, ratsastajia, juoksijoita ja golffareita. Ei tietenkään ole heidän vikansa, että he harrastavat harrastuksiaan suotuisalla ilmalla - niin mekin teemme. Välillä pyörätietä ajaessa tuntui kuitenkin siltä, että me jatkoimme siitä, mihin Tanja Poutiainen ja Kalle Palander lopettivat eli ajaminen oli melkoista pujottelua joissain paikoissa.

Loppupalaveri pidettiin normaaliin tapaan Ratamotien eteläpäässä puupinon vierustalla. Mittarit näyttivät, että vähän vajaa 57km ajettiin ja aikaa kului 2h8min. Kiitoksia kanssapolkijoille! Hitaita tahkotaan jälleen ensi tiistaina!

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Aika roisisti vedetty Alakylän risteyksessä kolmion takaa rekan eteen. Kärkimiehet menee yli... Ehtiihän tuosta, ehtiihän... Ehti. Ei uskaltanut katsoa taakse, montako liiskautui rekan nokkaan, vai jarruttiko se kääntyäkseen. Toivottavasti jälkimmäistä. En ehtinyt katsoa. Eikä ihme että letka katkeaa ja häntä jää. 

Sen sijaan telaketju toimi mukavasti ja vetovuorot pysyi järjellisen lyhyinä.

----------


## arimk

> ... Eikä ihme että letka katkeaa ja häntä jää.



Ongelmaan löytyy halpa ratkaisu :Hymy:

----------


## Korhonen

Pitkä letka ja risteys on aina riskitilanne mentiipä risteyksestä mihin  suuntaan tahansa. Letkan kärjessä ajavien tulisi osata huomioida letkan  pituus näissä tilanteissa ja osata pysäyttää letka tarvittaessa  odottamaan, että risteyksen ajo onnistuu turvallisesti myös letkan  peräpään osalta. Kärjessä ei riitä "kyllä minä tuosta vielä ehdin",  kuten yksin ajaessa, vaan pitää ajatella olevansa liikkeellä  kaksimetrisen pyörän sijaan monikymmenmetrisellä yhdistelmällä ja  miettiä ehtimiset sen mukaan. 

Kuitenkin myös muiden kuin  kärkiajajien tulisi kohdallaan varmistaa, että risteyksen ajo onnistuu  turvallisesti ja pysäyttää itsensä ja letkan loppupää tarvittaessa  odottamaan. Vaikka kauniissa teoriassa  kärkipari on letkan aivot ja muut ajavat sokeana perässä, niin ihan niin  sokeana ei tule ajaa, että ei risteyksessä katso ympärilleen. Ajoipa siis missä kohdassa letkaa tahansa ja huomaa, että  risteyksessä marginaalit menevät tiukoiksi tai edelläajavat tekivät virhearvion tai on muuten vaaran paikka niin käsi ylös ja loppuletka  seis. Letkan koossapitäminen ja nätti ryhmäajo ei ole niin tärkeää, että  sen vuoksi kannattaisi auton alle ajaa.

Itse  en tiistaina Alakylän risteykseen tullessa nähnyt, mitä letkan  etupäässä tapahtui enkä nähnyt, mitä rekka teki siinä vaiheessa, kun kärki lähti ylittämään risteystä. Siinä vaiheessa, kun viimeisessä parissa tulimme risteykseen ja  näimme rekan, en ainakaan itse ehtinyt sen ajovauhtia arvioida. Vilkku  sillä ei ollut ainakaan sillä hetkellä päällä, joten se näytti menevän  suoraan ja pysähdyimme. Lähes välittömästi sen jälkeen rekka alkoi  vilkuttaa Oulun suuntaan, minne se myös kääntyi ja pääsimme risteyksen  yli.

----------


## ikuri

Jos sunnuntaina haluaa nukkua vähän pitempään niin 09 lenkkikin on taas heräilemässä horroksesta. Eli 09 Haapalehdon shelliltä noin 3h lenkki n.33-35 keskarilla.

----------


## TPe

> Jos sunnuntaina haluaa nukkua vähän pitempään niin 09 lenkkikin on taas heräilemässä horroksesta. Eli 09 Haapalehdon shelliltä noin 3h lenkki n.33-35 keskarilla.



Tämä erinomainen lenkkivaihtoehto jää multa väliin; su perhemeno ja siksi tänään Tornion - Ylitornio - Tornio -lenkille.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna laivakahveille Lumijoen Varjakkaan. 
Menomatkalla Haapalehdosta Erkkolan sillan ja Kastellin kautta Maikkulaan, josta Kaakkurin Cittarin kautta vanhalle nelostielle. Kempeleen läpi Haarasillalle, josta Liminganportin edestä Liminkaan. Lumijoen läpi sitten laivakahveille.

Vauhti pidetään samalla tavalla rauhallisena kuin viime pyhänäkin. Eli keskaritavoite on päästä alle 30 km/h lukemiin.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## arimk

08-Pyöräristeily Hailuoto-laivalle ja takaisin.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki laivakahveilla Varjakassa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kesän parhaassa kelissä. Tuuliliivit ja irtohihat jäivät kotiin odottamaan kylmempiä kelejä. 08-letkan muonavahvuus oli laskujeni mukaan 27 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Erkkolan sillan kautta Kastelliin ja Maikkulaan. Kaakkurin kauppojen edestä kurvattiin vanhalle nelostielle ja keula käännettiin kohti Etelä-Suomea. Limingassa pysähdyttiin kastelemaan horsmia.

Limingasta paineltiin kohti Lumijokea mukavassa myötätuulessa. Letka ajeli tasaista vauhtia ja hidas telaketju pyöri mukavasti. Varjakan tiellä alkoikin jo meri tuoksua ja kohta oltiinkin jo rannassa. Oli aika astua laivaan.

Kunnianarvoisa Hailuoto-laiva on rakennettu vuonna 1920. Alus liikennoi vuosikymmenien ajan Oulun torin ja Hailuodon väliä. 1970-luvulla laiva nostettiin kahvilaksi Oulun torille. Vuosituhannen vaihteen tienoilla laiva siirrettiin Lumijoelle Varjakan rantaan, jossa se on toiminut kahvilana. Nyt tarjolla on myös majoitusta laivahytissä.

Laivakattaus koostui kahvista, pannarista, piirakasta ja voileivistä. Patiolla tarkeni oikein hyvin istuskella kahvikupin ääressä. Kahvilan pitäjä otti koko porukasta kuvan ennen lähtöä takaisin. 

Kahvin jälkeen palailtiin omia jälkiä pitkin takaisin Lumijoen tielle. Limingan puolella tuli Lekatien letkakin vastaan. He olivat menossa luontokeskukseen kahville. On mukava huomata, että porukkaa riittää runsaasti jokaiselle yhteislenkille. 

Rantakylässä käväistiin katsomassa uimarantaa, jossa olikin jo kovasti porukkaa pulikoimassa. Lopuksi ajeltiin Limingan ja Tupoksen läpi takaisin vanhalle nelostielle. Kempeleen ja Kaakkurin kautta ajeltiin loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle.

Keskari taisi olla tänään noin 30km/h lukemissa. Mustan pyörän mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 120 km. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Ensi pyhänä on Oulussa Terva-etapit, jolloin 08-lenkkiä ei ajeta. Tulkaa kuitenkin katsomaan hyviä kisoja lauantaina Monttaan ja sunnuntaina Raatin ja Toivoniemen suunnalle. Talkooporukkaankin ovat kaikki halukkaat lämpimästi tervetulleita. 

Kahden viikon päästä on vuorossa Rokuan lenkki, noin 180 km. Lähtö on Pyörä-Suvalan pihalta su 20.7. klo 8.00. Ajetaan vähän tavallista rauhallisemmin, eli keskari on noin 27-29 km/h. Jos porukkaa on runsaasti, voidaan jakautua kahteen tai kolmeen ryhmään. 
Menomatkalla ajellaan Karjasillalta pyöräteitä pitkin Madekoskelle, josta siirtyminen sillan yli Sanginsuun puolelle. Montan voimalaitoksen kohdalta takaisin joen eteläpuolelle ja kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Kahvin jälkeen Kylmälänkylän kautta Rokuan kuntokeskukselle lounastauolle. Loppumatkalla joen pohjoispuolta pitkin Montan leirintäalueelle, jossa Pyörä-Suvala tarjoaa koko porukalle munkkikahvit. Loppumatka Montasta Ouluun on vapaavauhtinen taipale.

----------


## ikuri

Ennakkotiedoista poiketen 09 oli paikalla vain 3 innokasta + joukko maastopyöräilijöitä. Käytiin sitten kolmestaan normi Ylikiimingin lenkki lähes täydellisessä kelissä. Porukka oli pieni ja keli hyvä niin keskari vähän karkas 37 seutuun.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaat starttaavat ti 8.7 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prismalta. Rauhallisesti ajellaan parisen tuntia. Näyttäisi lyhyiden ajokeliltä, kun ennusteessa ti-illaksi on "24 astetta, tuntuu kuin 26 astetta". 

Nyt siis on vastaus saatu viime tiistaina pohdittaneeseen kysymykseen, onko koskaan niin päin, että sää tuntuu Ilmatieteen laitoksen mielestä lämpimämmältä kuin se on. Yleisin säätyyppi tänä kesänähän on ollut "11 astetta, tuntuu kuin 6 astetta".

Itse olen pienellä lomareissulla enkä pääse hitaille mukaan tällä kertaa, mutta se ei varmaankaan starttia estä.

----------


## MiHe

Joskus voi pyöräillessä tulla ahdasta kuten Tourin kuvassa..ihan näin paljoa ei vielä ole yleisöä ollut Päivärinteen nousussa.

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2014070818472230_ur.shtml

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaita kokoontui ajamaan 14 polkijaa. Tällä kertaa ennen lenkkiä haettiin varjopaikkoja, mitä ei aikaisemmin ole tänä kesänä tapahtunut. Lenkki suuntautui yhdelle perinteiselle reitille; Alakylä-Takalontie-Purontie-Huttukyläntie-Koitelinkoskentie-Ylikiimingintie-vakiokierrokset Hönttämäki-Rusko loppuporinat Kiilletiellä. Lämpötila oli kesäinen 28-26°C ja se tuntui myös siltä. Kilometrejä kertyi ennakkoon tiedetyt 58 ja aikaa kului yhden kevennyspaussin kera muutama minuutti yli kahden tunnin.

Lenkin osanottajien ajossa ei tälläkään kertaa ollut palautteen aihetta, mitä ei voi sanoa kaikista muista tienkäyttäjistä. Muutama autoilija oli liikkeellä ilmastoimattomalla autolla tai muuten vain huonoilla hermoilla varustettuna. Alakylän tielläkin yksi bemarikuski ohitti letkan keltaisen sulkuviivan kohdalla kauhealla kiihdytyksellä kääntyäkseen sadan metrin päästä kotipihaan. Nyt kaikki kynnelle kykenevät pyöräilemään ja antamaan autoilijoille siedätyshoitoa.

Kiitos kanssapolkijoille, mahtava kesäinen lenkki.

----------


## EKH

Linnakankaantie on asfaltoitu

Nyt pääsee maantiepyörälläkin ajamaan Kaakkurin Metsokankaalta Kempeleen Linnakankaalle. Tuo uusi tie on nyt asfaltoitu koko matkalta. Tien vieressä kulkevalla pyörätiellä ja linja-autopysäkeillä näyttivät päällystystyöt olevan vielä vähän kesken.

----------


## EKH

Linnakankaantie on asfaltoitu

Nyt pääsee maantiepyörälläkin ajamaan Kaakkurin Metsokankaalta Kempeleen Linnakankaalle. Tuo uusi tie on nyt asfaltoitu koko matkalta. Tien vieressä kulkevalla pyörätiellä ja linja-autopysäkeillä näyttivät päällystystyöt olevan vielä vähän kesken.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaat starttaavat ti 15.7 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Rauhallinen parin tunnin ajelu olisi ohjelmassa. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Itse joudun jättämään tänäkin tiistaina lenkin väliin. En sano "valitettavasti", koska syy poisjäännille on se, että olen toisella paikkakunnalla, mutta kuitenkin pyöräilemässä.

----------


## Mika K

Ellei vielä täällä mainittu, niin tiellä 827 on tietyöt meneillään siinä Tyrnävän molemmin puolin 17km matkalla. Tänään aamulla oli siinä 4-tien puolella jokunen km auki ennen Tyrnävän keskustaa ja taas Murrontien risteyksestä tietyö jatkui Muhoksen suunnalle. Näyttivät rouhivan pinnoitteen kokonaan poies ja tekevän uutta tilalle. Fillarilla kyllä pääsi mukavasti molempiin suuntiin, mutta kannattanee välttää ruuhka-aikoina, tai kovavauhtisella treenilenkillä..  :Hymy:

----------


## arimk

Tänään 14 pyöräilijää kokoontui Prisman pohjoispäätyyn, pääosa jo hyvissä ajoin ennen sovittua lähtöaikaa klo 18. Hitaiden lenkki suuntautui Virpiniemen kautta Haukiputaalle, siitä Kiiminkijokivartta pitkin Alakylään ja lenkin lopetus Kuovitien bussipysäkille. Alkutaipaleella koukkasimme Ritaharjun kautta, kun Ratamotien alkupäässä on tietöitä. Tämä aiheutti ongelmia, kun Ritaharjuntieltä Raitotielle tultaessa liikenneohjatut liikennevalot eivät noteeranneet pyöriämme liikennevälineiksi ja saimme odotella melko tovin, ennen kuin valot vaihtuivat vihreäksi. Teräsrunkoisia pyöriä pitäisi saada nykyistä enemmän letkaan, jos se korjaisi ongelman. Tuossa kohtaa voisi käyttää Ratamotielle kulkevaa pyörätietä. 
Pääosan matkaa etenimme parijonossa ja vaihdot hitaalla telaketjulla. Liikenteen vuoksi osa matkaa ajettiin yhdessä jonossa.
Koko lenkin ajan oli sateenuhka, sitä oli ennustettu ja taivaalla oli synkkiä pilviä. Onnistuimme kuitenkin väistelemään sadekuurot ja koko lenkki saatiin ajaan ihanteellisessa säässä. Lämpötilakin taisi olla helteen puolella koko lenkin ajan. Tuulikaan ei pahemmin haitannut ja se oli pääosin myötäistä.
Tänään käytettiin tarkkaan aiottu aika, perillä Kuovitiellä oltiin tasan 20. Kilometerejä kertyi 55 ja ajoaikainen keskinopeus hieman rauhallista suurempi :Hymy:  Vähäisiin reitillä oleviin ylämäkiin vauhtia pudotettiin ja kaikki pysyivät hyvin mukana. Muutamasta risteyksestä lähtiessä kärki meinasi karata, joten siinä olisi vielä vähän hiomista kun nopea lähtö aiheuttaa jonon perälle voimakkaan haitariliikkeen. Pääosin liikkeellelähdöt ja vetovuoron vaihdot kuitenkin sujuivat ongelmitta, harjoittelu on tuottanut tulosta.
Kiitos osanottajille lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Rokuan lenkki

Huomenna on vuorossa Rokuan lenkki, vähän vajaa 200 km. Lähtö on Pyörä-Suvalan pihalta aamulla kello 8.00. Ajetaan vähän tavallista rauhallisemmin, eli keskari on noin 27-29 km/h. 
Jos porukkaa on runsaasti, voidaan jakautua kahteen tai kolmeen ryhmään. Ajetaan tavalliseen tapaan hidastettua telaketjua. Huoltoautoa ei tietääkseni ole tulossa mukaan, joten kannetaan itse tavarat mukana.

Tässä vähän tarinaa reitistä:
Menomatkalla ajellaan Karjasillalta pyöräteitä pitkin Madekoskelle, josta siirtyminen sillan yli Sanginsuun puolelle. Joen pohjoispuolta pitkin Montan voimalaitokselle, josta paluu takaisin joen eteläpuolelle ja aamukahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. 

Kahvin jälkeen palataan Pyhäkosken voimalaitoksen kohdalta Leppiniemestä takaisin joen pohjoispuolelle. Ajetaan pohjoispuolen tie ihan päähän asti ja käännytään oikealle Kainuuntielle. Palailla pari kilometriä Ouluun päin ja käännytään vasemmalle Rokualle.

Rokuan kuntokeskuksella pidetään lounastauko. Tarjolla on kahdentasoista lounaspuffettia. Täysi kattaus maksaa 18 e, jolloin saa syödä aivan kaikkea, mitä on tarjolla. Keittolounaspuffet maksaa 13 e, johon sisältyy alkusalaatit, leivät, keitto, jälkiruuat ja kahvit. Lisäksi eteisessä on kahvila, josta saa pienempää purtavaa.

Paluumatkalla ajellaan Kylmälänkylän kautta Muhokselle ja Leppiniemen kautta Montan leirintäalueelle, jossa Pyörä-Suvala tarjoaa koko porukalle munkkikahvit. 
Suvalan pihalta Montan leirintäalueelle kertyy matkaa noin 160 km. Varsinainen yhteislenkki päättyy Monttaan.
Loppumatka Montasta Ouluun on vapaavauhtinen taipale, jonka jokainen saa ajaa itselleen sopivaa vauhtia.

----------


## arimk

Tänään Rokualla syömässä ja munkkikahveet juotiin välietapeilla mennen tullen. Virallisen lenkin päätöksen, 161 kilometrin kohdan, jälkeen sakkolenkki Haapalehdon Shellille. Tässä reitti.

----------


## EKH

Rokuan lenkki

Tänään ajeltiin Lekatien lenkin ja 08-lenkin yhteinen Rokuan lenkki. Matkaa saatiin taittaa hienossa hellekelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät noin +27 C astetta.

Pyörä-Suvalan pihalta Lekatieltä startattiin aamulla kello 8.00. Mukana oli 45 ajajaa, jotka jaettiin kahteen peräkkäiseen ryhmään. Hidastettu telaketju pyöri hienosti koko reissun ajan. Ajaminen sujui muutenkin hyvin eikä mitään kommelluksia sattunut. Menomatkalla yksi autoilija menetti hermonsa Lapinkankaan kohdalla, mutta muuten suomalaisilla autoilijoilla tuntui olevan ihan leppoisa asenne meitä kohtaan.

Menomatkalla ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Madekoskelle, josta siirryttiin sillan yli Sanginsuun puolelle. Joen pohjoispuolta pitkin Montan voimalaitokselle, josta palattiin takaisin joen eteläpuolelle ja aamukahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. 

Kahvin jälkeen palattiin takaisin joen pohjoispuolelle. Lämpimässä kelissä ajeltiin pohjoispuolen tie päähän asti. Kainuuntien kautta palailtiin pari kilometriä Ouluun päin ja käännytiin kohti Rokuaa. Taivaanrantaan kertyi pikkuhiljaa ukkospilviä, mutta onneksi keli pysyi aurinkoisena ja poutaisena loppuun asti.

Rokuan kuntokeskuksella pidettiin reilun mittainen lounastauko. Paikalle sattui myös Rokuan raketti, joka saapui paikalle tällä kertaa hiihtosuksien sijasta traktorilla.
Keittolounaspuffetin avulla jaksoi hyvin ajella Monttaan Pyörä-Suvalan tarjoamille munkkikahveille. Loppumatkalla saatiin nauttia mukavasta myötätuulesta. Varsinaiselle yhteislenkille kertyi matkaa noin 161 km. 

Montasta Ouluun oli vapaavauhtinen taipale, jossa syntyi useita letkoja. Vuorovedolla matka taittui nopeasti ja Haapalehdon Shellillä pysähdyttiin vielä hetkeksi loppuparlamenttiin. 

Mustaan pyörään kertyi tänään 209 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 29,4 km/h tienoilla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta päivästä!
Ensi pyhänä olisi vuorossa tavallinen nelituntinen 08-lenkki. Ennen sitä käväistään kuitenkin lapissa Maratonpyöräilyssä.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Taisi olla vapaataipaleen ajajia, jotka tulivat meitä vastaan Vaalantiellä. Tiukkaa rypistystä, enää numerolaput puuttui...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaat starttaavat normitapaan ti 22.7 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Parin tunnin lenkura ajetaan rauhallisella ajovauhdilla ja tasaisella teholla. Lyhyen ajoasun kelit näyttäisivät jatkuvan. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

Itselläni akilles otti vähän kipeää viime viikon brevettitouhuissa. Perjantaiaamusta lähtien on mennyt sitä lepuuttaessa enkä välttämättä kykene/uskalla vielä tiistaina useamman tunnin lenkkiä ajaa. Sen verran testilenkkiä kuitenkin on ajatus tehdä, että tulen ainakin lähtöpaikalle hengailemaan.

----------


## Korhonen

Kävin saattelemassa tiistain hitaiden 18 ajajan letkan kohti Alakylää. Letkan oli tarkoitus jatkaa sieltä Takalontien kautta Purontielle ja edelleen Huttukylän ja Ylikiimingintien kautta Ruskoon. 

Itselläni tarkoitus oli vain tehdä lyhyt koelenkki ja katsoa, miten viime viikolla vaivannut akilles reagoi polkemiseen. Ei ainakaan heti tullut mitään ikäviä tuntemuksia. Varovaisuuden vuoksi hyppäsin kuitenkin pois letkasta Auranmajan kohdalla ja ajelin kuntoradan kautta kotiin. Mieli olisi tehnyt kyllä ajaa koko lenkki, kun ajokelikin oli mainio. No, saa riittää tuo 30 kilsaa näin alkuun.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla perinteinen Ylikiimingin kierros. Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta. 
Vauhti rauhallinen, eli noin 30 km/h.

Sent from my RM-941_eu_finland_208 using Tapatalk

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki helteisessä Ylikiimingissä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin jälleen kerran kesän parhaassa kelissä. Jo aamulla lämpömittarit näyttivät lähes hellelukemia. 08-letkan muonavahvuus oli tänään 17 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmalle. Sattuipa taas kohdalle yksi kiivaampi autoilija, joka ohitti meidät tuplakeltaisten viivojen kohdalla. Kun näkyvyys eteenpäin on mäen ja mutkan takia vaan noin 30 metriä, ei kannattaisi lähteä testaamaan tuuriaan. Onneksi ketään ei kuitenkaan tullut vastaan tällä kertaa. Tööttäys ja keskisormen näyttäminen paljasti aika paljon autoilijan aivotoiminnasta. Jos hän olisi malttanut odottaa noin 200m, olisi eteen auennut kilometrin pituinen suora.

Laukan sillan kulmilta renkaat käännettiin kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Vauhti oli rauhallista, mutta Ylikiimingin Seon kahvipaikalle saavuttiin kuitenkin ennen avaamisaikaa.
Kokki oli keitellyt hyvät kahvit ja paistanut lämpimiä tyttömunkkeja. Pari edellistä päivää menikin Maratonpyöräilyn taukopaikoilla suolakukkuja syödessä. Ylikiimingin patiolla virtasi hiki ja varjopaikat olivat kysyttyjä. Harvoin on pyörälenkin tauolla ollut näin kuumaa. Nautitaan nyt lämmöstä ennen syyssateita.

Kahvin jälkeen letka rullaili Huttukylän ja Puron tiellä. Kuuma tuuli puhalteli selän takaa ja työnteli letkan Alakylään. loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorin pihalla Kuivasjärvellä.

Keskari taisi olla tänään noin 30km/h lukemissa. Mustan pyörän mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 111 km. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!
Ensi pyhänä ajellaan taas. Nyt uimaan.

----------


## arimk

Tässä tämän päivän nollakasireitti kuvana, Esalla on mustan pyörän kilometreissä mukana siirtymät.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaat starttaavat totuttuun tapaan ti 29.7 klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Ohjelmassa on pari tuntia rauhallista ajoa. Toivottavasti Ilmatietaan laitoksen ennnuste, joka ennustaa sateiden menneen ohi klo 18 mennessä, on oikeassa. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaille polkaistiin tänään 14 ajajan voimin. Mikäpä nyt oli ajellessa, kun aurinko paistoi eikä ollut kylmä eikä kuuma, vaan just sopiva. Tuulta oli vähän yli oman tarpeen, mutta letka tuo siinä asiassa paljon helpotusta. Oikeiin mainio ajokeli siis.

Suunnattiin tavanomaiseen tapaan Alakylää kohti. Alakylässä ajeltiin Huruntien läpi Kiiminkijoen rantatörmällä. Muutamille ajajille tuo lyhyt, nätti tienpätkä taisi olla aiemmin ajamaton. Haukiputaan suuntaan jatkettiin Jokelantien kautta. Radanylityksen kohdalla pidettiin vakiintuneen tavan mukaan muutaman minuutin kevennystauko. Haukiputaan keskustasta ajeltiin Virpiniemen suuntaan. Ihan urheiluopistolle asti ei ruuhkien välttämisen vuoksi menty. Hyvällä säällä kun siinä parkkipaikalla, minkä läpi pitää ajaa, tapaa olla paljon muutakin liikennettä. Kellosta ajettiin normaalit kuviot Haukiputaantietä etelään ja Raitotien ympyrästä Ratamotien eteläpäätyyn loppupalaveriin. Kuva kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa.

Matka taittui mukavasti ja tasaisehkolla teholla. Vauhti meni speksin ylärajoille, kun kilometrejä kertyi 55 kappaletta ja matkalla viivyttiin pari minuuttia yli kahden tunnin. 

Kiitoksia mukana olleille! Oli mukava päästä itsekin pitkästä aikaa ajamaan hitaita. Ensi viikolla ajetaan jälleen.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla perinteinen yöpyöräilyn reitti. Menomatkalla Haapalehdosta Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Leppiniemeen, josta siirrytään joen eteläpuolelle. 
Muhoksen läpi ajellaan Korivaaran päälle, josta käännytään kohti Tyrnävää. Testataan uusi asfaltti, sillä tuolla suunnalla on tietyöt saatu valmiiksi. Alatemmeksen kautta Lännen tielle, josta sitten Katrinporttiin kahville.

Kahvin jälkeen Limingan kylän läpi Tupokseen ja vanhaa nelostietä Kempeleen läpi Kaakkuriin. Loppuparlamentti Maikkulan Nesteen pihalla.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Vauhti on se perinteinen, eli keskaritavoite on piirun verran alle 30 km/h.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Liminganportin aurinkopatiolla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin taas kerran kesän parhaassa kelissä. Jo aamulla oli lyhyen lahkeen keli ja keli lämpeni pikkuhiljaa hellelukemiin. 08-letkan muonavahvuus oli 30 ajajaa. Porukka jaettiin lähtiessä kahteen ryhmään, jotka ajelivat näköetäisyydellä toisistaan.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pienessä vastatuulessa pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Muhokselle Leppiniemeen voimalaitokselle. Ennen joen ylitystä pidettiin pieni jaloittelu- ja niittykukkien kastelutauko. Muhoksen läpi ajeltiin pysähtymättä Kainuuntietä pitkin yhdessä jonossa.

Korivaarasta käännyttiin kohti Tyrnävää. Muutaman kilometrin päästä alkoi uusi ja sileä asfalttipinnoite. Muutamaan kohtaan oli kuitenkin harmillisesti jätetty kuoppaisia kohtia ikään kuin suojelukohteiksi. Sileää pintaa oli vedetty aina Alatemmekselle saakka. Nyt on taas mukava ajella lakeudella pottupeltojen välissä.

Lännen tiellä saatiin tuuli selän taakse ja matka taittui reippaasti kahvitauolle Katrinporttiin Liminkaan. Tarjolla oli hyvää kahvia ja lämpimiä tyttömunkkeja. Patiolla tarkeni hienosti istuskella auringonpaisteessa.

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin Limingan kylällä, josta jatkettiin uudella asfaltilla kohti Tuposta. Lämmin myötätuuli  työnteli letkan Kempeleen läpi Kaakkuriin. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteellä.  

Keskari taisi olla tänään noin 31km/h lukemissa. Syynä pieneen 08-ylinopeuteen lienee uusi ja sileä asfaltti lakeudella. Mustan pyörän mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 122 km. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Ensi pyhänä ajellaan taas. Nyt pitää lähteä jokeen uimaan.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen ti 5.8 ja starttikin normaaliin tapaan Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Lämpimät ajokelit näyttäisivät jatkuvan ja sillon on mukava ajella rauhallista lenkkiä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Itse en taaskaan pääse mukaan enkä pääse koko elokuussa, kun lauantaina onnistuin lenkillä pysähtyessä töpeksimään lukkopolkimen kanssa aloittelijatyyliin sillä seurauksella, että kämmenluu murtui ja käsi on lähiviikot paketissa. Arimk lupasi sijaistaa hitaiden vetämisessä sairaslomani ajan. Ei siis kannata ihmetellä, jos lenkkikutsut ja loppuraportit tulevat eri nimimerkiltä kuin normaalisti.

----------


## Hebe

Oikea yöpyöräily

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaita poljettiin tänään 13 ajajan voimin ja ajosää oli parasta, mitä suomalainen suvi voi tarjota. Ajoreitti suuntautui Alakylään siitä Takalon- ja Purontien kautta Huttukylään, josta Ylikiimingintietä vakioreittiä Ruskoon. Tarkoitus oli ajaa ensin vastatuuleen ja lopuksi lasketella myötätuuleen takaisin Oulun keskustan liepeille. Suunnitelma epäonnistui, kun vastatuulta ei ollut nimeksikään ja myötätuulikin jäi vähäiseksi tuulen tyynnyttyä. Ajonopeus oli rauhallinen, nautimme 57 km:n matkasta kymmenisen minuuttia yli kahden tunnin.
Ainoa ihmettelyn aihe oli jälleen muutaman autoilijan käyttäytyminen. Muutaman sekunnin ajansäästöllä vaarannetaan oma ja muiden henki, melkoista harakirihommaa. Kypäräkameralla saisi samanlaisia kauhuvideoita, kuin itäisestä naapurimaasta tulee jatkuvasti julkiseen levitykseen.
Kiitokset osanottajille!
Ensi tiistaina kierrellään jälleen rauhallisesti pari tuntia Oulun lähialueita, Linnanmaan Prismalla tavataan.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Joloksen kautta Ylikiiminkiin kahville. Menomatkalla Kuivasjärven ja Alakylän kautta Takalon tielle ja Kiiminkiin. Kuusamontien vartta Joloksen tielle, josta sitten Ylikiimingin Seolle kahville.

Paluumatkalla Ylikiimingistä Laukan sillan kulmille, josta sitten pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin takaisin Haapalehtoon. 
Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena, eli noin 30 km/h.

----------


## arimk

Tänään 08-lenkki muodostui tällaiseksi ihanteellisessa säässä ja hyvässä seurassa :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Joloksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kosteassa kelissä. Hellekelit menivät jonnekin muualle ja käpäliin piti laittaa irtohihat. Lyhyellä lahkeella tarkeni kuitenkin vielä ajella. 08-letkan muonavahvuus oli tänä aamuna 8 ajajaa. Varsinaisesti ei satanut kovinkaan paljoa, mutta tie ja takapuoli olivat kuitenkin märkiä lähes koko lenkin ajan.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Kuivasjärven kautta Alakylään, jossa siirryttiin Kiiminkijoen taakse Takalontielle. Lähes autiolla Kuusamontiellä ajeltiin Joloksen tiehaaraan saakka yhdessä jonossa. 

Joloksen tiellä nautittiin mäkimaisemista. Tämän aamun reitti on varmaankin se kaikkein mäkisin kierros Oulun seudulla. Letka rullasi Ylikiimingin Seon pihaan täsmällisesti avaamisaikaan, eli kello 10.00. Patiolla tarkeni oikein hienosti istuskella munkkikahvilla. Aurinkokin teki jo muutamia tiedustelukurkistuksia pilviverhon raosta.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui kohti etelää. Vetomiehet lämpenivät taas laukkaamaan reippaasti kohti Laukan siltaa. Pekka jatkoi vielä yksin kohti Tyrnävää, mutta me muut käänsimme oikealle kohti Päivärinnettä. 

Loppumatkalla Lapinkankaalla suomalaista autoilijaa taas koeteltiin, sillä liikkeellä oli pyöräilijöitä ajamassa tien reunassa. Ensimmäinen voorti ohitti letkan tuurilla mäennyppylän kohdalla Pikkaran lossin kohdalla. Näkyvyyttä oli 20 m ja vauhtia reilu 100 km/h. Jos ohitus olisi tehty noin 10 sek. myöhemmin, olisi vastaan tullut auto ja väistämistila loppunut ohittajalta. Joskus tuntuu, että suomalainen autoilija etenee pelkästään tuurilla. 

Pilpakankaan kohdalla Teuvo maanteiden kuningas ohitti letkan tuurilla tuplakeltaisten viivojen kohdalla näkyvyyden ollessa taas noin 20 m. Tyytti ja käsimerkit näyttivät toimivan siellä ohjaamossa. Onneksi vastaan ei tullut ketään. Mikähän suomalaista autoilijaa vaivaa? Kiire ja piittaamattomuus pyöräilijöitä kohtaan ovat lisääntyneet tänä kesänä. Tylyimmät autoilijat ovat sattuneet kohdalle Haukiputaalla, jossa eilenkin yksi suhari ohitti minut noin 15 cm etäisyydeltä. Tuurilla mennään.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tänään Haapalehdon Shellillä. Aurinkokin tuli sopivasti esiin lämmittämään märkiä miehiä. Keskari taisi olla noin 30,3 km/h lukemissa. Mustan pyörän mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 122 km. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Ensi pyhän lenkille voi lämmitellä Heben kanssa Oulu by night -yöpyöräilyllä. http://www.randonneurs.fi/kalenteri/ 
Sieltä ehtii vielä aamukasiksi Shellille ja 08-lenkille. 

Suomalaisen Mikko Mäkipään ja monen muun nonstop-ajoa Lontoosta Istanbuliin voi seurata täältä:
http://www.transcontinentalrace.com/

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaiden porukka starttaa Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä jälleen 12.8. klo 18. Säätiedoituksen mukaan luvassa on kuiva ajokeli hieman totuttua viileämmässä ilmassa.
Reitti päätetään lähtöpaikalla ja ajellaan rauhalliseen tahtiin kaksi tuntia maantiellä. Mukana toki pysyy leveämmälläkin renkailla.
Tervetuloa ajamaan, kesäkelit eivät enää kauaa kestä.

----------


## Eemeli

Tervehdys 08-lenkille, tiistain ajoporukoille ja kaikille muillekin. 

Perinteinen Sangin mestaruustempo ajetaan huomenna keskiviikkona 13.8.2014 klo 18.00 alkaen. Kyseessä kuntotapahtuma, kaikille avoin eikä maksa mitään. Hieno tilaisuus kokeilla omia rajoja, mitä menee 10 km matkan ajamiseen. Tässä linkissä on kaikki oleellinen tieto tapahtumaan liittyen. Huomaa, että linkkini vuodelta 2013, joten päivämäärä on* nyt ke 13.8. ja aloitus tänä vuonna klo 18.00*. Junnut aloittaa. Nyt siis keuhkoista karstat auki ja omien rajojen hakuun. 
Tervetuloa joukolla mukaan.
Järjestäjänä OTC

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaille osallistui tänään seitsemän ajajaa. Tuuli puhalsi lounaasta aika navakasti ja suunnattiin reitti pääosin myötätuulessa Virpiniemen kautta Haukiputaalle, sieltä Alakylään ja loppusuora Alakylästä Ouluun olikin vastatuulta. Tällä kertaa tuuli ei hellittänyt reitin loppuosalla kuten muutaman edeltävänä tiistaina, niinpä vetovuorot vaihtuivat loppuosuudella tiuhaan tahtiin. Tuuli oli kuivattanut tiet, eikä iltapäivän vesisateesta ollut montakaan rapakkoa muistona. Aurinkokin näyttäytyi, mutta hellelukemiin ei päästy. Lyhyillä ajovaatteilla kuitenkin selvisi reissusta palelematta. Kilometrejä kertyi 54 ja kaksituntia saatiin käytettyä reissuun. Pitkästä aikaa saatiin harjoitella kertalleen sisärenkaan vaihtoa ja horsmat kasteltiin Puttaalla junaradan varressa, jotka verottimat muutamia minuutteja ajoajasta. 
Jälleen pari autoilijaa kannusti matkantekoon torvea toitottaen ja muutamien autokuskien ohituksia tapahtui jälleen keltaista viivaa kunnioittamatta.
Yritetään itse olla parempihermoisia autoilijoita, silloin harvoin kun ehdimme pyöräilyltä ratin taakse. Kiitokset mukana olleille!

Muistutuksena, tulevana lauantai-iltana on tarjolla yöpyöräilyä.

----------


## mhelander

> Tässä linkissä on kaikki oleellinen tieto tapahtumaan liittyen. Huomaa, että linkkini vuodelta 2013, joten päivämäärä on* nyt ke 13.8. ja aloitus tänä vuonna klo 18.00*.



Oliskohan oikea linkki  tässä...

Mihin pistän hakaneulalla numerolapun jos tulen (itseäni) kiusaamaan nojapyörällä ?

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla yöpyöräilystä tuttu Muhos, Tyrnävä, Alatemmes, Liminka kierros. Vauhti rauhallinen ja kahvit Liminganportissa.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## TERU

Katrinportti on suljettu! Yrittäjän vaihdos menossa.

----------


## Ride

Lekatien lenkillä yritettiin Liminganporttiin mutta olikin yllättäen kiinni. Matka jatkui Liminganlahden luontokeskukseen https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x3r3yxuqf...fIqydQTQkFFI6a

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lakeudella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin taas kosteassa kelissä. Marssivarustukseen kuului tuuliliivit, pitkät housut ja irtohihat. 08-letkan muonavahvuus oli tänä aamuna 6 ajajaa. Aamun sadealue ehti mennä ohitse, mutta tie oli kuitenkin märkä lähes koko lenkin ajan. Shellillä oli aamulla myös yöpyöräilijöitä aamupalalla. 5 miehen partio oli ajellut urhoollisesti läpi yön ja mittariin oli kertynyt yli 200 km. Yritettiin houkutella poikia jatkoille mukaan 08-lenkille, mutta suunta oli kuulemma jo kotiinpäin.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin märkää tietä Leppiniemeen Muhokselle. Ponkilan kautta kurvattiin kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Alun perin oli tarkoitus ajella Liminkaan Katrinporttiin, mutta paikka on kuulemma kokonaan suljettu.

Kahvin jälkeen suunnattiin lakeudelle. Aurinkokin tuli esiin lämmittämään ja kuivattamaan tietä. Uutta sileää asfalttia pitkin ajeltiin Tyrnävän läpi Alatemmekselle. Lännen tiellä pysähdyttiin kastelemaan horsmia. Liminganportin pihalla käväistiin katsomassa tilannetta. Ovessa oli lappu, että paikka on suljettu. Uusi omistaja avaa paikan lähiaikoina. Toivottavasti munkkikahvikattaus on tarjolla myös uudella yrittäjällä.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Limingan kylän ja Tupoksen kautta Kempeleeseen. Kaakkurin kautta palailtiin takaisin Haapalehtoon. Loppumatkalla oli jo hieno kesäinen lyhyen lahkeen keli.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tänään Haapalehdon Shellin kulmilla. Keskari taisi olla noin 29 km/h lukemissa. Musta pyörä rullasi tänä aamuna 116 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Harjoitukset jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat lähtevät jälleen Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä 19.8. klo 18. Sadetta ei ole luvattu, mutta viileään iltaan on syytä varautua.
Noin kaksi tuntia ajellaan pikiteitä rauhalliseen tahtiin.
Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaita lähti tänään polkemaan seitsemän pyöräilijää. Sääennusteiden mukaan oli luvassa sadekuuroja, joten ennen lähtöä tähysteltiin tiukasti taivaalle. Lähtöpaikalla oli pilvipoutainen keli ja osa oli lyhyillä lahkeilla liikenteessä. Reittivalinnaksi tuli ensin Alakylään ja siellä katsellaan jälleen taivaalle. Auran majan kohdalla saavutimme sadekuuron kasteleman tien ja sadekuuro tuntui etenevän meidän edellä. Alakylässä läntinen taivas näytti kirkkaammalta ja lokasuojattomien pyörien ajajien housun pehmusteet olivat märät takarenkaan heittämästä vedestä. Enemmistön päätöksellä suuntasimme Huruntien maisemareittiä Haukipudasta kohti. Tenttutietä Haukiputaan keskustaan ja sieltä Virpiniemen kautta Rajakylään. Lenkin lopetus Ratamotien päässä pöllipinon kupeessa. Reitin valinta oli onnistunut, Alakylästä lähdettäessä tienpinta kuiva muutaman kilometrin jälkeen ja koko pysyi kuivana koko loppu lenkin. Lämpötila oli noin 17 astetta, joten kevyemmälläkin vaatetuksella tarkeni. Itse olin varautunut sadesäähän, joten tarkenin oikein hyvin :Hymy: 
Kilometrejä kertyi lenkille 56 ja keskinopeus oli noin 27 km/h, joten muutamia minuutteja meni yliajalle.

Kiitokset mukana olleille hyvästä ajoseurasta!

----------


## ikuri

Sunnuntaina 09 tarjolla vähän reippaampi vauhtinen lenkki haapalehdon Shelliltä lähtien. Alustava suunnitelma ajella Yli-Ii:n kautta kautta Ii:hin kahaville ja sieltä Haukiputtaan kautta takaisin tai sitten ajetaan johonkin ihan muualle. Joka tapauksessa keskari 35-37 ja ajoaika n. 3h.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Jos sunnuntai-aamuna ei ole mitään tekemistä, olisi tässä ajankulua aamupäiväksi: Ajellaan klassikkolenkki, eli suuntana on Ylikiimingin patiokahvit. Menomatka Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukalle, josta vasempaan Ylikiiminkiin.

Kahvin jälkeen Vesala, Huttukylä, Puro, Takalo, Alakylä, Kuovintori tournee.

Vauhti rauhallinen vajaa kolmekymppiä, sillä en lujaa pääsekään. 

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Ride

Leppoisa tosi mukava lenkki https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zzbctytfx...s5hq-IqEa?dl=0

----------


## ikuri

9:ltä lähti 6 kaveria Shelliltä. Haukiputtaan kautta ajeltiin Ii:hin tauolle ja sieltä Maalismaan kautta Kiiminkiä kohti. Toinen pikku tauko Alakylän kaupan edessä, joka ei näköjään ole enää sunnuntaisin auki. Matkaa n.120km ja keskari n.37km/h. Ensi viikolla uudestaan.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin patiokahveilla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa loppukesän kelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +12 C lukemia. 08-letkan muonavahvuus oli lähtöpaikalla 13 ajajaa, mutta kahveille malttoi jäädä 10 kaveria. Muutama kaveri jatkoi matkaa Ylikiimingissä kuivin suin ilman munkkikahveja. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin jonkinlaisessa vastatuulen poikasessa Muhokselle. Laukalta ruoria käännettiin vasempaan ja matka jatkui kohti Ylikiimingin vuoristoa.Vielä oli patiokeliä jäljellä ainakin tälle sunnuntaille. Sen verran lämmintä oli, että pitkät housut joutivat jaloista takataskua lämmittämään. 

Munkkikahvien jälkeen matka jatkui Vesalan kautta Huttukylään. Puron tiellä vastaan tuli jo paljon paikallisia alkuasukkaitakin. Vetomiehet malttoivat pitää vauhdin rauhallisena koko kierroksen ajan.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Takalon tien kautta Alakylään ja Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorille. Yksi rengasrikko sattui matkan varrelle, mutta muuten matka taittui mukavan leppoisasti.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tänään Kuovintorin pihalla. Keskari oli mukavan leppoisa, eli noin 29 km/h. Musta pyörä rullasi tänä aamuna 115 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Harjoitukset jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

Ajetaan vielä muutamana sunnuntaina 08-maantielenkki. Syyskuun lopulla siirrytään sitten syksyisten soratielenkkien pariin.

----------


## arimk

Tässä tämänpäiväinen 08 kartalla. Kävin polkemassa sakkolenkin, jotta 200 km tuli täyteen.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat lähtevät jälleen Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä 26.8. klo 18. Syyssäistä ei tiedä montaa tuntia eteenpäin, mitä tuleman pitää, mutta sateen sattuessa ajamme sateessa.
Noin kaksi tuntia ajellaan pikiteitä rauhalliseen tahtiin ja jos sattuu kaiken kasteleva rankka sadekuuro kohdalle, lenkkiä voidaan lyhentää.
Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään tiistain hitaita kerääntyi polkemaan kolme henkilöä. Kastumisen varmistamiseksi puimme jo lähdössä sadetakit päälle. Lenkki suuntautui Virpiniemen ja Haukiputaan kautta Tenttutielle. Tässä välillä taivaalta tuli jonkin verran vettä, mutta eniten vettä tuli päin pläsiä edellä ajavan takarenkaasta. Perinteisen radan varren pysähdyspaikan jälkeen tie muuttui kuivemmaksi ja sadekin lakkasi. Alkumatkan vastatuuli muuttui sivu-myötäiseksi ja Alakylän tiellä reiluksi myötätuuleksi. Ajoimme yhdessä jonossa, jotta vastatuuliosuuksilla olisi hieman peesiapua. Saimme kulutettua lenkkiin kaksi tuntia ja kilometrejä kertyi 54. Sadetakit olivat tosiaan liiottelua, mutta ei niitä voinut enää kesken lenkin poiskaan riisua.

Kiitokset ajoseurasta! 
Maantiekausi jatkuu ensiviikon tiistaina, mikäli ei lunta sada :Hymy: 

Karkeammalle tielle sopivilla varusteilla voi tulevana lauantaina suunnata tuonne.

----------


## litku

Varoitus!

Jäälissä, Vanhatien Kiimingin puoleisessa päädyssä on käytöstä poistunut koulu/päiväkoti rakennus jonka piha-alueen paikalliset jonnet(=huligaanit) on ottaneet illanvietto paikakseen kuluvana kesänä. Aluksi riitti että alue sotkettiin roskittamalla,sylkemällä ja tupakan natsoilla, mutta syyspuolen tullen on alettu särkemään ikkunoita. Ja tästähän se riemu vasta repesi kun jonnelauma iski viisaat päät yhteen ja päätti levittää särkyneistä ikkunoista lasin sirpaleet pitkin ohimenevää auto/pyörätietä.

Kuljen paikan ohi päivittäin niin pyörällä kuin koiran kanssa ja eliminoidakseni niin aineelliset kuin viattoman eläimen vahingot, kävin katuharjalla huiskimassa lasinsirpaleet pois kulkuväylältä. Mutta välttäkää ko.paikalla koukkaamasta "pihan poikki". Ajakoon jonnet mopoillaan omaan miinaansa kele.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Iin Shellille. Ensin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan, josta vanhaa nelostietä pitkin ylös pohjoiseen. Kahvin jälkeen Maalismaan tien kautta Kiiminkiin. Takalon tien kautta Alakylään ja loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille.

Vauhti on rauhallista, eli noin 29 km/h tienoilla. Lähtö perinteiseen tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## ikuri

09 lähti 5 polkijaa lämpenevään syyskeliin Shelliltä. Joloksen kautta Yli-Kiiminkiin kahville. 115km 35km/h. Laukan sillalta kotiin oli myötätuulta, muuten vastaista. Miten voi ympyrälenkillä olla 75% matkasta vastatuuli?

----------


## Hebe

Ympyrälenkillä voi olla 100% matkasta vastatuuli.

Muutama räpsy 08-lenkiltä

----------


## arimk

Tällaisen ympyrän nollakasilaiset tekivät tänään.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Maalismaalla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kipakan kylmässä loppukesän kelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +2 C lukemia. 08-letkan muonavahvuus oli 20 ajajaa, mutta kahvikuppeja pysähtyi nostelemaan 17 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin todella raittiissa kelissä Raitotien kautta vanhalle nelostielle. Tähän asti aamulenkeillä on selvinnyt irtohiha/tuuliliivi –kombinaatiolla, mutta nyt piti kaivaa ihan oikea talvitakki esille. Pipot ja hanskat olivat myös tiukasti päällä. Onneksi aurinko paistoi ja keli alkoi lämpenemään mukavasti. Haukiputtaalla vastaan tuli yksi pyöräilijä lyhyet housut jalassa. Jotkut näköjään tarkenevat.

Ajovauhti oli tänään rauhallista. Matkaa taitettiin Maalismaalle saakka umpityvenessä kelissä, mutta loppumatkalla puskettiin vastatuuleen. 

Iin Shellillä oli hiljaista. Kahvia ja munkkeja riitti koko komppanialle, joten matka saattoi jatkua täysin tankein kohti Maalismaata. Tänä aamuna autoilijat olivat harvinaisen hyvällä tuulella ja liikenne oli muutenkin todella rauhallista. Eläinkunta aiheutti kuitenkin pientä vipinää letkassa. Maalismaan lehmät ja lampaat tyytyivät ihailemaan letkan komeaa menoa aidan takaa. Yksi irrallaan ollut räksyttävä pystykorvainen koira iski kuitenkin letkan peesiin Maalismaalla. Hetkeä myöhemmin porotokka tolvasi tiellä edestakaisin. Menivät kuitenkin lopulta pois asfaltilta. 

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Takalon tien kautta Alakylään ja Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorille. Tämän aamun rengasrikko sattui Yli-Iin ja Kiimingin välillä. Alakylässä Kiiminkijoen törmällä pysähdyttiin keventämään vaatetusta ja pilssivettä.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tänäänkin Kuovintorin pihalla. Keskari taisi olla jotain luokkaa 29 km/h. Musta pyörä rullasi tänä aamuna 126 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Harjoitukset jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

Ajetaan vielä maantielenkkejä syyskuun ajan. Syyskuun viimeiselle sunnuntaille on suunniteltu 08-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin yhteistä saunalenkkiä, josta tulee tarkempaa tietoa vähän myöhemmin. Lokakuun alussa siirrytään sitten syksyisten soratielenkkien pariin.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat starttaavat jälleen Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä 2.9. klo 18. Sääennuste lupaa ajankohtaan nähden hyvää ajokeliä.
Maantie kalustolle sopivia reittejä ajellaan pari tuntia rauhalliseen tahtiin.
Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Aurinkoinenkaan sää ei houkutellut seitsemää ajajaa enempää lähtemään tiistain lenkille. Kohtalaisen navakka tuuli puhalteli Alakylän suuntaan, joten suuntasimme sinne. Myötätuulessa jatkoimme Takalon ja Purontien kautta Huttukylään. Ylikiimingintielle päätyämme tuuli olikin jo tyyntynyt, joten kunnollinen vastatuuliosuus jäi tänään saamatta. Kukaan ei ainakaan ääneen kuitenkaan harmitellut tapahtunutta. Kilometrejä kertyi tutut 58 ja aikaa meni yhdellä vedenheittotauolla tasan kaksi tuntia.

Kiitokset mukana olleille! Ensi viikolla palataan normaaliin järjestykseen kun "Korhonen" palaa jonon keulaan.

----------


## EKH

Lukekaapa tavallisen arkipolkijan mielipide uudesta Forum 24 -lehdestä:
http://www.forum24.fi/vieraskolumnit...a-oikea-asenne


Kukahan siellä on ajanut tempoa Raksilassa ja torinrannassa? Sangilla olisi parempi ajaa kelloa vastaan.

----------


## rjrm

Jaakonsaari haluaisi myös kieltää pyöräilyn jalkakäytävillä... voi voi. Europarlamentin jäsen sentään on.

----------


## maantienässä

onpas Liisalla murheet. Kyllähän Oulun keskustassa niin kävelijän kuin autoilijan kannalta suurin ongelma on "tavalliset" pyöräilijät , ei pyöräilyä harrastavat pyöräilijät.
Tavallisilla pyörällä liikujilla ei kyylä mitään käsitystä liikennesäännöistä, siitä missä pyörällä saa tai pitää ajaa, eikä heillä kyllä kovin hyvä värinäkökään liikennevaloissa ole. Kyllä sieltä aika usein kiellettyä ajosuuntaa tai jalkakäytävää pitkin tultasiin auton kylkeen, jos ei autolla varoisi ja ennakoisi.

----------


## humina

@ *litku* Kiitos paljon kun kävit harjaamassa. Huomasin saman ja kyllä jonkin aikaa pulssi pomppas, kun pelkäsin että joko meni rengas puhki. Onneksi pääsin ohi ilman haavereita. Lasia tosiaan oli ihan koko tien leveydeltä ja kun seuraavan kerran ajoin ihmettelin että oliko silmät tehneet tepposet kun lasia ei enää näkynyt missään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## humina

Kertokaas millä sykkeillä ajelette näitä yhteislenkkejä (su 08 & 09 ja ti) ja onko teillä keskimääräistä arviota mikä on ryhmässä ajamisen tuoma nopeusetu vs yksin mankeloimiseen? Mietityttää jahka kunto itselläni alkaisi riittämään yhteislenkille. Eli jos ajelee muutama sata km viikossa keskarilla 25.5 niin pysyykö mukana porukassa joka ajelee 29km/h reilun sata km?

----------


## EKH

Kyllä tuolla kunnolla pysyy mukana 29 km/h letkassa. Itsekin ajelen omia lenkkejä 25-27 km/h nopeuksilla. Rasitus on sama kuin peesissä 08-letkassa.

----------


## humina

Kiitos tiedosta tästä rohkaistuneena täytynee osallistua lenkille parin viikon päästä  :Leveä hymy:  Toivottavasti vielä silloin ajellaan maanteitä pitkin...

----------


## zander

Tiistain lenkillähän keskaritavoite on noin 27km/h. Siinä ei paljon polkea tarvi muuta kuin keulassa.

----------


## TERU

Liminganportin kahvila on avattu jälleen. Sunnuntaina avaavat vasta klo 11.00.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiiminkiin kahville. Menomatka Oulujoen pohjoispuolta Laukan sillan kulmalle, josta katse suunnataan kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Katsotaan, että onko Seolla vielä patio pystyssä. 

Kahvin jälkeen Vesalan, Huttukylän ja Puron kautta Takaloon ja Kuivasjärvelle loppuparlamenttiin.

Vauhti taas se rauhallinen 29 km/h. Sillä kyydillä ehtii hyvin aamukymmeneksi Seon ovenkahvaan.
Liikkeelle lähdetään aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## ikuri

09 porukka nukkuu aamulla vähän pitempää lähtee shelliltä Oulujokiajon reittiä. Tavoite keskari on 40, saapa nähä... Siitä muuten Ylikiimingistä kun lähtee Vesalaa kohti niin on alkumatkasta vähän soraa luvassa, mutta varmaan alle puoli km.

----------


## Ride

Muutama kuva päivän nollakasilta https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vl5lvkw3t...X0FpeT3xa?dl=0

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingissä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavan lämpimässä loppukesän kelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +10 C lukemia. Seon aamukahvikattaukselle osallistui 19 ajajaa ja muutama paikallinen isäntä.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin rauhallista vauhtia Muhoksen suuntaan. Jonkinlainen vastatuulen henkäys puhalteli menomatkalla.  Laukan ja Ylikiimingin tiellä oli tänä aamuna rauhallista, vain muutama auto. Hieno homma, että syyskuulle riittää näin hienoja ajokelejä. Tänäänkin loppumatkalla pojat ajelivat lyhyillä housuilla.

Seolla oli vielä patiopöydät paikallaan, joten ulkokahvit maistuivat. Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin kohti Vesalaa. Kilometri Ylikiimingistä Ouluun päin oli lyhyt tietyöpätkä, josta pääsi hyvin ajamalla yli. Vesalankylän kohdalle oli laitettu uutta ja sileää asfalttia. Asfalttikoneille olisi ollut käyttöä myös Vesalan ja Huttukylän välilläkin. Vaan eipä taida tuo tie kuulua minkään valtakunnan päällystysohjelmaan.

Puron kautta ajeltiin Kiiminkijokivartta alavirtaan päin. Alakylässä rautasillan kupeessa pysähdyttiin pienelle tyhjennystauolle. Muutamat rohkenivat lyhentää lahkeen pituutta. Itse jatkoin pienessä hiessä pitkillä kamppeilla.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa paikassa Kuovintorin pihalla. Musta pyörä rullasi tänä aamuna 114 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 29 km/h tienoilla. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Maantielenkit pyörivät vielä syyskuun ajan.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen 9.9, joka sattumoisin on tiistai. Lähtö on normaaliin tapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä klo 18 ja tavoitteena on n. 2h rauhallinen lenkki 25-27km/h keskarilla. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Viimein on itselläkin kädessä ajolupa kipsin sijaan. Arille isot kiitokset lenkkien vetämisestä sinä aikana, kun olen ollut ajokiellossa!

----------


## murmur

Se on hei

Ensi viikonloppuna ajetaan taas SORASYÖTE. Tervetuola mukaan kaverin kanssa tai ilman. Kotiin jääville normaali 08-lenkki.

täsä linki:   http://otc.kompassi.com/pages/08-lenkki/sorasyoete.php

tv HaMu ja järjestäjät

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaille polkaistiin kahdeksan ajajan voimin lähes tyyneen ja suhteellisen lämpimään keliin, mutta iltapäivän rankan sadekuuron kastelemille teille. Suunnaksi otettiin Haukipudas. Välillä tehtiin reittiepäselvyyksien vuoksi pieni sivupisto Kellon kylätielle, mutta löytyi se Haukipudas kuitenkin lopulta. Sieltä jatkettiin tuttuja reittejä Jokelantien kautta Alakylään. Alakylässä alkoi viiletä niin, että vähimmillä vaatteilla ajaneet lisäilivät vähän vaatetta, jotta tarkenivat rullailla Kuovitielle loppupalaveriin ja kotisiirtymän. Kuvana reitti näyttää tältä. 

Kilometrejä lenkillä kertyi 46 kappaletta ja aikaa jäi reilu kymmenen minuuttia käyttämättäkin, kun lenkkiin kului 1h 47min. Se oli ainakin minulle oikein sopiva ensimmäinen lenkki 5,5 viikkoon. Yleensä lisäpainot lisäävät voimaa, mutta nyt 4,5 viikkoa kädessä lisäpainona kuljettamani kipsi tuntui heikentäneen rannetta niin, että se väsyi parin tunnin ajelussa melkoisesti. No, kaipa se siitä voimistuu ajan myötä.

Loppupalaverissa mietiskeltiin vähän sitä, kuinka pitkään jatketaan maantiellä. Valo loppuu aikaisemmin ja aikaisemmin. Ensi viikolle kannattaa jo varmasti varata lamppua mukaan näkymisen varmistamiseksi eikä tolloliivistäkään haittaa ole. Katsotaan vähän myös kelejä, koska sateinen/pilvinen ilma on pimeämpi kuin aurinkoisen päivän ilta. Joka tapauksessa kovin montaa maantielenkkiä ei enää tälle vuodelle ajeta. Viime vuonna muistaakseni ajettiin syyskuun viimeiselle viikolle asti. Ensi tiistaina kuitenkin mennään maantiellä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Toinen loppupalaverissa käsitelty asia oli ruskaretki, joka on perinteisesti hitailla ajettu jonain syyskuun lopun lauantaina ja silloin on ajettu aina vähän pitempään kuin arki-iltana ehtii. Tänä vuonna ruskaretki yhdistyy kätevästi Heben järjestämään kaudenpäätöslenkkiin. Ajopäivä siis 27.9 ja lähtö klo 8 Kaijonharjun ostarilta ja ajomatka on aika tarkkaan 200km eli koko päivän reissu on kyseessä. Matkalla pidetään ainakin lounastauko Niemitalon Juustolassa ja varmastikin pari kahvitaukoa (Ylikiiminki, Yli-Ii/Ii) ja lyhyempiä taukoja aina rakon pakottaessa. Vaikka lenkkikutsu onkin randonneurs.fi-sivustolla, kyse ei ole brevetistä, ei tarvita mitään kortinleimauksia tms., vaan ajo ajetaan tavallisena yhteislenkkinä. Tervetuloa tännekin mukaan!

----------


## murmur

Kattokaapa tätä, on pojat tehny hienon jutun. Mahtavaa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDWu8urtBhw

HaMu

----------


## arimk

> Kattokaapa tätä, on pojat tehny hienon jutun. Mahtavaa
> 
> HaMu



Katsoin tämän jo aikaisemmin. Ainoa mikä pisti silmään oli perhe, jossa vain natiaisella oli potta päässä. He olivat kutenkin selvästi edustamassa oululaisia pyöräilijöitä. Muuten aivan mainio tekele.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla yöpyöräilyn reitti. Kahvit juodaan uudistuneessa Liminganportissa.
Vauhti taas hidastuu syksyä kohti, eli rauhassa ajellaan.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## TPe

09-lenkille lähti Haapalehdon Shelliltä kuulaaseen syyskesäiseen keliin 5 ajajaa. Herrasmiesmäisesti toistensa ajotaitoja kehuen sulavassa jonossa muodotelma kiersi myötäpäivään Alakyläntietä Ylikiimingin Seolle Kahville. Allekirjoittaneen kokemana ensimmäistä kertaa pation nurkkapöytä oli pyöräilijöiden kahvittelupaikkana. Veljeys ja tasa-arvo oli vain kipeiden lihasten hierontaa vailla... jota päästiin toteuttamaan paluumatkalla Laukan sillan käännöksen jälkeen iskeneen takareiden krampin takia. Kamerat välkkyivät ja lehmänlanta haisi. Hyvälle lenkille kertyi mittaa 110km keskinopeudella 36,7 km/h. Allekirjoittaneen keskisyke 155.

PS: Hyvä lenkki on kuin krapula: ensin pelkää että kuolee. Sitten tietää että kuolee. Ja lopulta pelkää ettei kuolekaan.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki linturetkellä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavan aurinkoisessa kelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +11C lukemia. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 14 ajajaa.  
Alkumatkalla ajeltiin tyvenessä kelissä Leppiniemen suuntaan. Metelinmäen päällä piti pysähtyä kiinnittelemään meikäläisen menopelistä irronnutta vasenta kampea takaisin paikalleen. Pienen paussin jälkeen matka jatkui.

Muhoksen läpi ajeltiin kuivin suin. Tyrnävän pelloilla pysähdyttiin katselemaan tienvarren pelloilla majailevia kurkia. Samalla silmäyksellä näkyi satoja kurkia molemmin puolin tietä. Olipa kerrassaan komea näky. Muutama autoilijakin oli pysähtynyt tien poskeen ihailemaan isoja lintuja.

Tyrnävän suorilla puskettiin vastatuuleen. Minkäänlaista tuulensuojaa ei ollut tarjolla, joten vetomiesten selkien takana koitettiin lymyillä peesissä. Alatemmekseltä suunnattiin Lännen tielle ja edelleen vastatuuleen. 

Kahvit juotiin uudelleen avatussa Liminganportissa. Munkkikahvien hinta oli laskenut kahteen euroon, joten energia oli tänä aamuna halpaa. Täällä taitaa olla ne kaikkein halvimmat munkkikahvit tässä Oulun lähistöllä.

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin Limingan kylällä ja ympyrästä suunnaksi otettiin Tupos. Peltoaukeilla tuuli oli raivoisa, mutta onneksi välillä saatiin ajaa myös metsän suojassa. Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Kempeleen ja Kaakkurin kautta loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. 

Kotimökillä vilkaisu lopuksi matkamittariin, joka näytti 120 km. Vauhti hidastui taas jonkin verran viime pyhästä, mutta kiirettä ei olekaan tarkoitus pitää. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Maantielenkit pyörivät vielä syyskuun ajan.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita ajetaan jälleen ti 16.9 klo 18 alkaen ja lähtöpaikkana Linnanmaan Prisma. Mennään vielä ainakin tällä viikolla maantiellä. Koska illat pimenevät ja on mahdollista, että rengasrikon tms. myötä lenkki venyy aiottua pitempään, on syytä varata mukaan valokalustoa oman henkikultansa turvaamiseksi ja tolloliivi on hyvä idea. Pimenemisen lisäksi illat tuntuvat myös viileämmiltä ja enää ei ehkä ihan lyhyen lahkeen keliä ole tarjolla hitaille, joten ottakaahan sekin huomioon. 

Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!

----------


## Korhonen

Prismalle kerääntyi iltakuuteen mennessä 9 polkijaa tiistain hitaille.  Kymmeneskin oli paikalla, mutta oli ehtinyt jo lenkkinsä ajaa ja kävi  vain varmistamassa, että me muut myös lähdemme lenkille. Viimeisille  kymmenille minuuteille odotetun hämärän vuoksi mietittiin reitti  sellaiseksi, että loppuosa pystytään tarvittaessa ajamaan pyöräteillä.  Ajettiin siis Alakylän kautta Jokelantielle ja sieltä Haukiputaan  keskustan läpi ja edelleen Virpiniemen suuntaan, mistä sitten etelään  tuttuja reittejä vanhaa nelostietä ja edelleen Ratamotien eteläpäätyyn  loppupalaveriin, kts. kuva.

Ajokeli  oli niin hieno kuin tähän aikaan vuodesta voi olla. Aurinko paistoi  pilvettömältä taivaalta aina siihen asti, että se jossain Haukiputaan ja  Virpiniemen välillä ollessamme putosi taivaanrannan taakse. Samalla,  kun aurinko putosi alemmaksi, putosi myös ilman lämpötila. Parin tunnin  aikana lämpötila viileni ehkä viitisen astetta. Loppumatka oli  aavistuksen jopa valoisampi kuin etukäteen odottelin eikä pyöräteille  pelastautumisesta olisi mitään hyötyä ollutkaan, kun katuvalot  räpsähtivät päälle vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun olin jo kotisiirtymänkin  ajanut ja suihkussa käynyt ja iltauutiset olivat menossa. Siinä  vaiheessa kyllä oli jo pimeys laskeutunut.

Loppupalaverissa  katseltiin mittareita ja todettiin, että vähän reilu 54 kilometriä  ajettiin ja aikaa kului tasan kaksi tuntia. Mietittiin myös ensi  tiistaita ja tultiin siihen tulokseen, että jatketaan ainakin vielä ensi  viikolla maantiellä. 

Kuten loppupalaverissa myös kerroin,  omalla kohdallani ensi viikon lenkki tulee olemaan viimeiset tiistain  hitaat lenkin koollekutsujana. Jo viime syksystä asti työrintamalla on  ollut pientä virettä reissutöiden suuntaan. Tämän viikon alussa sitten  varmistui, että lokakuun alusta lähtien tulen olemaan arkipäivät tai  ainakin neljä arkipäivää viidestä poissa Oulusta, joten omiin  lenkkikuvioihini tulee hitaiden poisjäännin lisäksi kosolti myös uusia  reittejä. Eiköhän porukasta kuitenkin löydy koollekutsuja/-kutsujia  siten, että tämä lenkkitoiminta jatkuu edelleen. Ajajia on viikosta  toiseen sen verran, että tilausta lenkille tuntuu olevan.

Ensi  viikolla siis vielä maantietä. Valokalusto on silloin tarpeen lenkin  loppuosasta ja kotisiirtymällä. Kiitoksia tänään mukanaolleille ja  tervetuloa mukaan kaikki myös ensi viikolla!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Tjänare. Pikkusen meni myöhään lenkkimainos, kun olin tänään koko päivän reissussa. Laitetaanpa silti jos vaikka joku yökyöpeli sattuisi lukemaan.
Ajellaan aamulla kesän viimeinen Ylikiimingin klassikkolenkki. Eli ensin Laukalle, josta Ylikiimingin vuoristoon jututtamaan Seon ukkoja.

Pullaruokinnan jälkeen Vesalan, Puron, Takalon ja Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorille toriparlamenttiin.
Vauhti hidastuu taas entisestään, eli kiirettä ei tarvitse pitää meikäläisen seurassa. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki ruskalenkillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavan lämpimissä olosuhteissa. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +10C lukemia. Letkassa oli mukana 17 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin hyvässä kelissä kohti Laukan siltaa. Suunta otettiin kohti Ylikiiminkiä ja ensimmäisen mäen päällä merkattiin tienvarren pusikot ja maisteltiin puolukoita. Myötätuuli työnteli letkan Ylikiiminkiin liiankin nopeasti, sillä kahvion ovet eivät auenneet meille. Poikien kanssa päätettiin odotellessa käväistä kyläkierroksella katsomassa maisemia. 

Tasan kello 10.00 ovet aukenivat ja letka pääsi kahville. Kahvia ja pullaa riitti kaikille. Kahvion tyttö kyseli, että milloinka sitä tullaan munkkikahveille seuraavan kerran? Luvattiin tulla viimeistään ensi keväänä.  

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui kohti Vesalaa. Vieressä rakenteilla oleva pyörätie oli saman näköinen kuin pari viikkoa takaperin. Eivät pilaa kiireellä hyvää työmaata. Kiiminkijoessa näytti olevan vesi tosi matalalla. Ero oli melkoinen viime vuodenvaihteen jättitulviin verrattuna.

Huttukylän, Puron ja Takalon kautta ajeltiin Alakylään. Uusi pyörätie Alakylästä kohti Kiiminkiä oli näköjään jo päällystetty ainakin alkumatkasta.
Alakylän tiellä puskettiin vastatuuleen. Yksi takaa tullut maastoauto ohitti letkan oikea sivupeili ajajien kyynerpäitä hipoen. Ketään ei tullut vastaan, eli tilaa oli varmasti. Iso kolari oli taas ihan hiuskarvan varassa.

Tänäkin kesänä on ollut jokaisella 08-lenkillä ainakin yksi autoilijoiden aiheuttama vaaratilanne. Ongelma voi mielestäni johtua neljästä eri syystä. 
1. Liikkeellä on sellaisia autoilijoita, jotka haluavat antaa ns. opetuksen pyöräilijöille. Eli hyvin säikäyttämällä he toivovat pääsevän eroon pyöräilijöistä.
2. Liikkeellä on humalaisia autoilijoita, jotka eivät osaa arvioida oikein turvaväliä.
3. Liikkeellä on lähes sokeita autoilijoita, jotka eivät näe.
4. Me ajamme liian leveästi, joka ärsyttää autoilijoita.

Tänä kesänä 08-lenkki on siirtynyt ajamaan ns. hidasta telaketjua, eli nyt ajamme nyt parijonossa kapeammin kuin aikaisempina vuosina. Vilkkaammin liikennettä olevissa paikoissa ajetaan peräkkäin yhdessä jonossa. Aikaisemmin ajettiin parijonossa siten, että vetäjät peruuttelivat hännille letkan sivussa. Silloin oli rinnakkain kolme ajajaa, joka on mielestäni liikaa. 
Nyt olisi hyvä kuulla pyöräilijöiden kommentteja tästä meidän ajotavasta. Onko tänä kesänä noudatettu ajotapa parantanut liikenneturvallisuutta? Mitä kehittämisideoita olisi tarjolla? Kertokaa vaan ihan vapaasti.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tänään Kuovintorin pihalla auringonpaisteessa. Veli hopea rullasi tänään 116 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Ensi viikonloppuna on tarjolla paljon ajelua. Lauantaina klo 8.00 alkaen on Heben nuotittama Juustolan kierros (200 km). Lähtö Kaijonharjun ostarilta.

Sunnuntaina 08-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin yhteinen maantiekauden päätöslenkki klo 9.00 alkaen Hietasaaresta Villa Kaljaasilta (Kaljaasitie 1). Jos paikka on hukassa, niin klo 8.30 lähtee Haapalehdon Shelliltä liikkeelle porukka, jonka mukana löytää perille. Reput voi jättää Kaljaasiin säilytykseen.
Ajetaan noin 3 tunnin lenkki pohjoisen suuntaan. Lopuksi palataan saunomaan Kaljaasiin. Luvassa on myös makkaranpaistoa yms. perinteistä suomalaista ajanvietettä. Rahaa ei tarvitse ottaa mukaan, mutta omat kolmannen luokan palautusjuomat joutuu ottamaan mukaan jos janottaa.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Toi tänään harrastettu hidastettu telaketju toimii paremmin kuin se "kaksi vaihtoon samanaikaisesti" tyyli;  Letka pysyy kapeampana eikä autoilijan otsasuoni ala tykyttää niin kovin ylimääräisten ratinkääntelyiden ja kaasupolkimen hetken hellittämisen vuoksi. Plus se että nyt vetovuorot tuntuu jakaantuvan vähän tasaisemmin. 

Se oli sitten vuoden toinen yhteislenkki tälle vuodelle, eli suhteuttakaa mielipide siihen.....

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> 1. Liikkeellä on sellaisia autoilijoita, jotka haluavat antaa ns. opetuksen pyöräilijöille. Eli hyvin säikäyttämällä he toivovat pääsevän eroon pyöräilijöistä.
> 2. Liikkeellä on humalaisia autoilijoita, jotka eivät osaa arvioida oikein turvaväliä.
> 3. Liikkeellä on lähes sokeita autoilijoita, jotka eivät näe.
> 4. Me ajamme liian leveästi, joka ärsyttää autoilijoita.



5. Satumme vain olemaan Pohjanmaalla. Aivan järkyttävä ero siihen aikaan verrattuna, kun opettelin tätä lajia Hämeen ja Uudenmaan rajaseuduilla.

----------


## IncBuff

Liekkö se tuo kun tuntuu, että joka maantielenkillä joku yrittää ajaa tahallaan yli. No enpä ole montaa lenkkiä maantielle viihtynyt ja tuskin viihdyn. Muutenkin voi hakea jännitystä elämään.

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaita  ajetaan jälleen ti 23.9. Lähtö klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäädystä. Kuten viime tiistaina mukana olleiden kesken sovimme, mennään vielä tämä kerta maantiellä. Pimeäntulo on kuitenkin aikaistunut sen verran, että valokalusto on ehdottomasti tarpeen jo lenkin aikana saati sitten kotisiirtymällä. Sää alkaa myös muuttua syksyisen viileäksi. Ilmatieteenlaitoksen ennuste ti-illaksi klo 21 näytti olevan "+3 astetta, tuntuu kuin -1 aste". Vaatetta kannattaa siis pukea päälle. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!

----------


## Korhonen

Tiistain hitaiden lähtöpaikalle kertyi tänään viisi polkijaa. Syyspäivän tasauksen kylmä ja tuulinen keli taisi vähän verottaa osallistujamäärää. Huomiseksi ennusteessa vilautellaan jo lumihiutaleita eli talvea kohti mennään vauhdilla. 

Tuttuun tapaan suunnistettiin aluksi Alakylään, mutta nyt otettiin risteyksestä Takalontien/Haukiputaan sijaan suunta kohti Kiimingin keskustaa. Toiveissa oli, että oltaisiin päästy kokeilemaan uutta pyörätietä, mutta se oli vielä puomitettu eikä ihan koko matkaltaa edes päällystetty. Tietä pitkin siis ajettiin. Kiimingistä jatkettiin maisemareitin kautta Koiteliin, missä parkkipaikalla pilssiveden kevennystauon lomassa päätettiin ajaa loppureitti Ylikiimingintielle ja sieltä Hönttämäen kautta normaalit kurvailut Raitotien varteen. Kartalla reitti näytti tältä. 

Koitelista lähtiessä sytyteltiin valoja. Ehkä pikkuisen pitempäänkin olisi ilman valoa pärjännyt, mutta eipä valoista haittaakaan ollut ja turvallisuuttahan ne lisäävät. Alkumatkan vastatuuli muuttui jossain kohtaa myötätuuleksi ja loppumatka tultiin kohtuullisen vauhdikkaasti. Loppuparlamentissa jäi kilometrimäärä katsomatta, mutta noin 54 niitä tuli. Aikaa kului jokunen minuutti alle kahden tunnin eli pikkuisen speksin yläreunan yli mentiin, mutta tuuli auttoi kyllä.

Kiitoksia mukana olleille! Ja kiitoksia kaikille vuosien varrella tiistain hitaita polkeneille! Omalta osaltani tämänpäiväiset hitaat olivat viimeiset lenkinvetäjän ominaisuudessa. Ensi viikosta lähtien arkipäivät kuluvat muutaman sata kilometriä eteläisemmissä lenkkimaastoissa. Viikonloppuisin ja loma-aikoina tietysti olen Oulussa ja yritän paikallisille yhteislenkeille ehtiä mahdollisuuksien mukaan.

----------


## EKH

Junnulle iso kiitos tiistain hitaiden vetämisestä! Välillä on varmasti mukava tutustua myös etelän lenkkimaastoihin. Ja viikonloppuina mukaan Oulun yhteislenkeille ettei vaan Oulun murre pääse unohtumaan.

Tuollaisia hitaita lenkkejä tarvitaan varmasti tästä eteenpäinkin. Meitä hitaita on kaupunki pullollaan, joten ajajia varmasti riittäisi. Vaan löytyisikö Junnulle manttelinperijää, eli kuka jatkaisi tiistain hitaiden vetämistä? Olisi sääli, jos hyvä yhteislenkki loppuisi.

----------


## EKH

Moro.

Huomenna sunnuntaina olisi vuorossa 08-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin yhteinen maantiekauden päätöslenkki. Liikkeelle lähdetään klo 9.00 alkaen Hietasaaresta Villa Kaljaasilta (Kaljaasitie 1). Jos paikka on hukassa, niin klo 8.30 lähtee Haapalehdon Shelliltä liikkeelle porukka, jonka mukana löytää perille. Reput voi jättää Kaljaasiin säilytykseen.

Ajetaan noin 3 tunnin rauhallinen lenkki pohjoisen suuntaan. Kahvit juodaan Iin Shellillä. Lopuksi palataan saunomaan Kaljaasiin. Luvassa on myös makkaranpaistoa yms. perinteistä suomalaista ajanvietettä. Rahaa tarvitsee lenkin varrella kahvipaikassa. OTC on maksanut saunan vuokran ja Suvala tarjoaa makkarat. Kolmannen luokan palautusjuomat joutuu jokainen tuomaan itse. Jos jotain kuluja kertyy, niin laitetaan johonkin ajolakki roikkumaan kolehdiksi, johon voi tiputtaa omantunnon mukaiset pari kolikkoa.

Pekka pyysi kertomaan, että 08-lenkin uudet punaiset ajotakit ovat tulossa Suvalaan parin viikon kuluessa.

----------


## EKH

Maantiekauden päätöslenkki

Tänään ajeltiin 08-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin yhteinen maantiekauden päätöslenkki. Liikkeelle lähdettiin klo 9.00 alkaen Hietasaaresta Villa Kaljaasilta. Ajokeli oli vuodenaikaan nähden mainio, sillä aurinko paistoi täydeltä terältään. Keli oli varsin lämmin mittarien näyttäessä noin +7C lukemia. Letkan muonavahvuus taisi olla 21 ajajaa.

Reitti suuntautui pohjoiseen kohti Iin Shelliä. Aamu oli varsin tuulinen, mutta peesissä oli taas helppo lymyillä isojen selkien takana. Nyt oli rauhallinen lenkki ajovauhtien sekä myöskin autoilijoiden suhteen, sillä molemmat pysyivät hyvin kurissa. Suomalaisella autoilijallakin on onneksi joskus herrasmiespäiviä.

Kahvit juotiin Iin Shellillä. Syötävää ja juotavaa riitti kaikille ja matka kohti etelää saattoi jatkua täysin tankein. Paluumatkalle sattui yksi rengasrikko Rajakylän kohdalla. Muuten lenkki meni oikein sujuvasti ja leppoisasti.

Lopuksi palattiin saunomaan Kaljaasiin. Ennen saunaa paisteltiin Pyörä-Suvalan tarjoamat makkarat. Kaljaasin kota on mukavan tunnelmallinen ja lämmin paikka. Makkaranpaiston ohessa suoritettiin perinteinen 08-lenkin vuoden pyöräilijän palkitseminen. Tänä vuonna tuo kiertopalkinto annettiin Ari Kakolle. Ari on ollut vuoden mittaan monessa mukana: tutuksi ovat tulleet yhteislenkit, brevetit ja lenkinvetämiset. Ari tuurasi Junnua tiistain hitaiden vetäjänä silloin kun Junnulla oli käsi paketissa. Onnea Arille ja mukavia kilometrejä myös tästä eteenpäin. 

Kaljaasilla oli mukava muistella kulunutta vuotta ja samalla suunnitella myös tulevaa. Taas on ollut ilo ajaa mukavassa porukassa ympäri maakuntaa. Lenkeillä on ollut mukana entisten ajajien lisäksi myös paljon uusia kuskeja. 

Tiistain hitaille kuuluu hyvää. Pojat sopivat oman vetäjätiimin tiistain hitaille, joten nekin lenkit jatkuvat. Muutenkin oli puhetta lenkkien tiedottamisesta. Yhdessä tuumin päätettiin perustaa Facebookiin sivu, jossa tiedotetaan Oulun hidasvauhtisista (08-lenkit, Lekatien lenkit, Tiistain hitaat yms.) pyörälenkeistä. Eräluodon Hannu perustaa tuon sivun jo tämän päivän aikana. 

Kiitoksia koko porukalle mukavasta pyöräilypäivästä. Erityiskiitos Pekalle, Hebelle, Eräluodon Hannulle ja Hiltusen Karille tämän päivän käytännön järjestetyistä. OTC maksoi ystävällisesti saunan vuokran, josta suuri kiitos seuran suuntaan. 

Pyörän mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 96 km. Ensi sunnuntaina 08-lenkit siirtyvät soratiekauteen. Murasen Hannu on suunnitellut meille reittiä.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jatkuu 30.9. ja entiseen tapaan kokoonnutaan lähtöön Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoisnurkalle klo 18. Korhosen jättämä suuri aukko vaatii useamman henkilön työpanosta ja vuorottelua vetovastuussa, joten koollekutsujana/muistuttajana lenkistä on jatkossa muitakin, tuttuja nimiä.
Seuraava lenkki suuntautuu maastoon ja sopiva ajokki on esim. cyclocross- tai maastopyörä. Maastossa ajetaan pari tuntia helppoja reittejä rauhallista vautia ketään joukosta jättämättä. Lenkin lopulla ajokeissa tarvitaan valaistusta ja oman turvallisuuden kannalta on hyvä, jos valaisin myös valaisee kunnolla. Reittisuunnitelma tehdään lähtöpaikalla ja hyvät reittiehdotukset ovat tervetulleita.

Kiitokset Korhoselle pyyteettömästä työstä oululaisen pyöräilyn eteen ryhmäajoon kouluttajan ja retkien vetäjänä. Tiistain hitailla tuntuu olevan kysyntää, joten yritämme parhaamme mukaan jatkaa samalla linjalla.

----------


## arimk

Omalta osalta tiistain hitaat päättyivät nolosti, ennen kuin alkoivatkaan. Talvipyörä oli pahasti kesäterässä ja pääsin paikalle, mutta maastoon ei ollut asiaa. Lenkin tehneiltä varmaan saamme tilannekatsauksen.

----------


## turtsi

Hitaitten lähtöpaikalla oli tosiaan kuhinaa, mutta neljän polkijan voimin käytiin lenkki pohjoisen poluilla ja metsäautoteillä. Matkaa kertyi n. 35km verran ja vauhti pidettiin lepposassa 19km/h. Reitin voi käydä vilkaiseen vaikka tuolta

----------


## murmur

Terve

Huomenna su. alkaa sitten sorakausi 08-lenkillä. Ensin ajellaan Hiukkavaaran takamaiden kautta Polvikankaalle. Sitten kävästään Isokankaalla, vaihdetaan Sanginjoen eteläpuolelle ja ajetaan Pilpaselän kautta Sankivaaraan kahaville. Glubi aukiaa klo 10 joten kiirettä ei ole. Ekapuolisko rapiat 40km. Tokapuolisko vajaa 30km. Pyörähdetään Sankivaarassa pienen lauttamatkan kera. Kävästään Pilpakankaalla ja suunistellaan kirjaimellisesti mutkitellen takaisin Haapalehtoon.
On pikkasen polkua, kaikenlaisia sorapintoja ja vähän asfalttia.
Tulukaa mukkaan luppailevat hyvvää keliä.

HaMu

----------


## EKH

Hyvältä kuulostaa! Ja liikkeelle lähdetään normaaliin tapaan Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## VilleW

Terve! Tekeekö tuolla cyclolla mitään onko ihan mtb hommia?

----------


## EKH

Cyclo on aivan oikea kulkuväline tuolle reitille. Suurin osa on cycloja, mutta kaikki paksurattaiset toimivat ihan hyvin. Vauhti on rauhallista, jos minäkin pysyn mukana.

----------


## VilleW

Hieno homma. Pitääpä tulla aamulla kokeileen.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki sorateillä

Tänään ajeltiin syyskauden ensimmäinen 08-soratielenkki. Ajokeli oli loistava, sillä syysaurinko paistoi mukavasti. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +3C lukemia. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 13 ajajaa.

Hannu oli suunnitellut monipuolisen reitin Sanginjoen suunnalle. Ennen kahvia käväistiin Kalimenvaarassa, Myllykoskella ja Isokankaalla. Pilpaselän tiellä tänä aamuna ruuhkaa, sillä hirvimiesten lisäksi metsiä miehittivät tavalliset marjanpoimijat. 

Kahvit juotiin Sankivaaran golfkahvilassa. Täällä käväistään tasaiseen tahtiin kerran vuodessa. Maisemat ikkunapöydästä olivat loistavat. Tänne olisi voinut jäädä pitemmäksikin aikaa, mutta matka jatkui kohti Pilpakankaan kierrosta. 

Mielestäni Oulun komein polku löytyy Pilpasuon reunalta. Cyclollakin pääsee ihan hyvin tuollaisia polkuja. Hiekkatiellä olikin sitten vaikeampaa, sillä kapea rengas ja iso mies ovat uppoava yhdistelmä. Lämmin tuli hiekassa jumpatessa.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Sankivaaran ja Lylyjärven kautta Kivikkokankaan kierrokselle. Hannu oli löytänyt pieneltä alueelta paljon sorateitä. Kiitoksia ratamestari Hannulle ja koko marssiosastolle mukavasta lenkistä.

Pyörän mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 85 km. Ensi sunnuntaina jatketaan taas soratielenkkejä. Minä voin katsoa meille reitin ensi pyhälle.

----------


## VilleW

Olipas se kyllä mukava reissu. Kiitos vaan kaikille! Entinen "ennätys" oli vain n.40km että nyt mentiin heittämällä yli, Oulunsalosta menopaluun kans tuli sellaiset 102km yhteensä ja hyvin jaksoi. Kyllä pitää toistekin tulla.

oisko kellään kartalla tämän päivän reittiä? Oli itselle ihan uusia maastoja kaikki.

----------


## Hebe

Sankivaaran mutkat

----------


## Hebe

Huomenna taas 2h:n hidas lenkki sorateillä Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## BadRobot

Fitteekki Wattbike-kisainfo ja pyörääntutustumisilta on torstaina 16.10. klo 18-20. Paikka Jäälin ostoskeskus. Voit käydä 18-20 välillä itsellesi sopivaan aikaan. Ilmoittaudu iltaan tekstiviestillä numeroon 0400285931, niin osaan varata kahvia ja pullaa riittävästi. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Hebe

6 kuskia kiersi 39km lenkuran määräajassa

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratiekierros Sanginjoen ja Kiimingin suunnalla. Kahvit juodaan Kiimingin ABC:llä parin tunnin ajamisen jälkeen.

Pidetään vauhti oikein rauhallisena, eli ajetaan viimepyhän lenkkiä hitaammin.
Luvassa on soraa, pari polunpätkää ja jonkin verran myös asfalttisiirtymiä.
Lähtö perinteiseen tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## VilleW

Onko nuo soratiet vastaavia kuin viimeksi? Ihan vain ajattelin että millä sitä tulis, Uuden karhealla Läskillä vaiko cyclolla.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki sorateillä

Tänään ajeltiin Sanginjoen ja Huttukylän sorateillä. Ajokeli oli kostean sumuinen ja lämpöasteita oli vain yksi kappale. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 15 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin mutkitellen Myllyojan, Saarelan ja Kivikkokankaan kautta Valkeisjärvelle. Sanginjoen tiellä ajeltiin muutama kilometri asfaltillakin. Lemmenpolulla käväistiin katsastamassa paikkoja mahdollista naisväen ulkoilutusta silmällä pitäen. Nuotiopaikkoja riittää tuolla Sanginjokivarressa runsaasti. 

Loppulasta jatkettiin hiljaiseen Asmonkorpeen. Kalimenlammella käväistiin taas laavulla, mutta yhtään ihmistä ei meidän lisäksi liikkunut noilla kankailla. Vanhan Ylikiimingintien kautta jatkettiin Huttukylään. Koulun nurkalta kurvaten ajeltiin varsin pehmeää soratietä Koitelin suuntaan.

Koitelissa käväistiin katsomassa siltatyömaata. Eipä olis kannattanut ajaa vanhalle sillalle, sillä lahonneiden lautojen raot olivat levenneet 32 millisiksi. Schwalben kumi mahtui todistettavasti juuri sopivasti lautojen väliin. Irti saaminen olikin sitten tiukemmassa. Kiitoksia Rikulle pinna-avaimen lainasta. Vanne kesti rihtauksen jälkeen kotiin saakka.

Kahvit juotiin Kiimingin ABC:llä. Kello oli jo sen verran paljon, että kurssi käännettiin kahvin jälkeen kohti Oulua. Loppumatkalla kurvailtiin kuntorataa pitkin Kiulukankaalle ja loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehtoon.

Kiitoksia pojille tapahtumarikkaasta ja muutenkin mukavasta lenkistä.
Pyörän mittariin kertyi kotimökille ajettaessa 76 km. Ensi sunnuntaina jatketaan taas soratielenkkejä. Hannu aikoi katsoa meille reitin ensi pyhälle.

----------


## Ride

Olipa monipuolinen reitti https://www.dropbox.com/sh/03v363d21...y21XFQUHa?dl=0

----------


## Hebe

Tänäänkin ajellaan 2h mehtäteillä alkaen klo 18 Linnanmaan Prismalta.

----------


## Hebe

Kuusi kuskia ilmaantui Prismalle ja poljeskeli 36km lenkin alta 2hn.

----------


## murmur

Heps

Tulevana sunnuntaina 19.10  klo 08.00 startataan kohti Sanginjoenkylää. Kääntöpiste siellä ja palaillaan Kassisenkautta kohti Oulua. Tällä suunnalla ei ole huoltoasemia kahvittelupaikoiksi joten järjestin kahvit ja pullat Pilpajärven laavulle. Rahaa ei tarvitse varata mutta  varautukaa tuoreeseen kotipullaan. Saa syödä enemmän kuin yhden. Nuotiokin on, mutta jos se ei riitä ottakaa mukaan kuiva alupaita (minä ainakin otan). Laavulta ajellaan isonjoen eteläpuolelle ja sulatellaan pullaa Sääskensuon lenkillä ja Iinatin kuntoradalla ennen Haapalehtoon paluuta. Kilometrejä luvassa reilu 70km.
Toivotaan, että saderintama ei ehdi aamuksi tänne asti.

HaMu

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki kastumassa ja liukastelemassa

Tänään ajeltiin Hannun nuotittama lenkki Sanginjoen sunnalla. Ajokeli oli se kaikista surkein, eli vesisade ja lämpöä vaatimattomat +1 C. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa.

Jo alkumatkalla Haapalehdossa tuli ensimmäinen kaatuminen. Jäisen asfaltin päälle satoi vettä ja musta jää liukasti monia kohtia. Kuntoradat olivat tänään se paras paikka ajella. Siellä pinta oli sula eikä rengas vielä uponnut kovinkaan syvälle. Vettä satoi välillä reippaasti ja miehet olivat yltä päältä kurassa.

Sanginjoen tiellä testattiin asfaltin pitoa. Paikoitellen tie oli jäätymässä, mutta suurin osa oli kuitenkin sulana. Loppulassa asfaltilta siirryttiin soratielle. Ajatuksena oli ajaa tien päähän asti, mutta jo 400 metrin jälkeen porukkaa kaatui. Kun pysähdyttiin, selvisi soratien liukkaus kaikille. Kävellen ei meinannut pysyä ollenkaan pystyssä. Maa oli jäässä ja siihen satoi vettä päälle, jolloin pinnalle tuli ihan ohut ja lähes näkymätön jääkuorrutus. Meidän oli pakko tehdä reittisuunnitelma uusiksi ja palata takaisin sulalle asfaltille. Toivottavasti autoilijat osaavat hiljentää Loppulassa siirtyessään asfaltilta soralle. Muussa tapauksessa Sangilla on tänään paljon autoja ojassa.

Loppulasta palailtiin Sangin tempojen lähtöpaikalle, josta P-paikan läpi hirsisen kahvilan patiolle nauttimaan pullakahveja. Hannu oli järjestänyt pullakahvitarjoilun koko porukalle. Kiitos isännälle ja emännälle lämpimästä kahvista ja korvapuusteista!

Kahvin jälkeen palailtiin omia jälkiä pitkin kuntoradalle Kivikkokankaan kierrokselle. Tässä vaiheessa luonto opetti meille oikeaa pukeutumista. Meikäläisen sormet olivat jo tunnottomat ja kylmä vesi loiskui kinttaan sisällä.  Tällaisella kelillä vaatetta ei ole koskaan liikaa päällä. Jonkinlainen ”alla villaa, päällä Goretexia” –systeemi taitaa toimia parhaiten. Kuivat ajokinttaat olisi saanut olla mukana. Nyt lenkki piti lopettaa vähän ennen puoltapäivää sormien palelemisen takia. Onneksi kenelläkään ei mennyt renkaita puhki, koska sormet olivat toimintakyvyttömät.

Sää otti miehistä nyt selkävoiton, mutta matkamittariin kertyi kuitenkin noin 55 km. Kiitoksia pojille mieleenpainuvasta ja muutenkin mukavasta lenkistä. Jospa se ilmakin olisi ensi kerralla parempi. 

Ensi sunnuntaina taas jatketaan soratielenkkejä. Pekka aikoi katsoa meille reitin ensi pyhälle.

----------


## mhelander

Hyvät oli kahvit ja pullat, kiitos HaMu:lle ja rouvalle ! Onneksi lähdettiin pikaseen liikenteeseen kun hampaat kalisi tauolla...

Kinttaat oli selkeä ongelma vaatetuksessa. Loppuparlamentin jälkeen ajoin kivituhkalla viikottaisen satasen täyteen niin myöhemmin oli jo vettä pitävät kengät ja sukat märkänä.

Lumisadekin lopulta tuli kiekon korvilla mutta juuri ennen kotia vaihtui sateeseen. Kaluston sai pestä ja kaikki kamppeet, onneksi oli lämmin sauna odottamassa.

----------


## Hebe

Haltin Stormwall-pinnotteiset hanskat toimivat mukavasti märillä keleillä. Itellä on kahdet, ohuehkot kesälle ja paksummat näille keleille. Ei eilettäin palellut käsiä (tosin aamulla oli alushanskat apuna).

----------


## turtsi

Tiistain hitaat huomenna perinteiseen tyyliin Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.00. Käydään vielä ajeleen tuolla pohjoisen metsäautoteillä pari tuntia.

----------


## turtsi

Ja tämän viikon hitaat ajeltiin sulassa sovussa kuuden kuskin voimin. Polut oli mukavasti kovettuneet jo pakkasista. Sen sijaan pimeys ja jäätyneet rapakot antoi sopivasti haastetta tieosuuksilla, ettei tankoon päässyt kukaan nukahtaan. Reitti saatiin kuitenkin ajettua ilman suurempia kommelluksia.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Viime pyhänä oli puhetta, että Pekka katsoo meille soratiereitin huomiselle. Reitti olisi nyt Pekalla valmiina, mutta ajokeli polulla ja sorateillä meni ihan mahdottomaksi. Eli säästetään tuo Pekan reitti myöhempään ajankohtaan, kun kelit ovat sorateillä paremmat. 

Huomenna ajellaan aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin. Ajetaan sellainen 08-lenkin klassikko, eli kahvit Tupoksen ABC:llä. Kahvin jälkeen käväistään Oulun pohjoisissa lähiöissä pyörätiekierroksella. Vauhti on rauhallista nastarengasvauhtia.

Tänään pyörätiet olivat aurattuja, mutta liukasta ja märkää siellä on. Eli nastakumit ja lokarit ovat kova sana. 
Muistakaapa, että ensi yönä siirretään kelloja talviaikaan. Eli lähtö on aamulla Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 08.00 uutta talviaikaa.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Limingassa

Tänään ajeltiin pyörätiepainotteinen nastarengaslenkki Limingan suunnalla. Ajokeli oli kaksi päivää kestäneen talven jälkeen taas varsin syksyinen. Tänään saatiin ajaa kuivassa kelissä, joskin maa oli vielä märkä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla lähellä Haapalehtoa olivat lenkin ainoat liukkaat kohdat. Muutamissa kohdissa pyörätie oli todella jäinen, mutta kaikki pysyivät hyvin pystyssä. Suunta oli vastatuuleen kohti etelää. Kempeleen eteläpuolella oli täysin lumetonta ja pyörätiet aivan sulana. 

Ennen kahvia käväistiin mutka Limingassa. Menomatkalla ajeltiin uutta pyörätietä pitkin kylän läpi Liminganporttiin. Ovi oli lukossa, joten kahvit juotiin tutussa paikassa Tupoksen ABC:lla.

Kahvin jälkeen lasketeltiin mukavassa myötätuulessa Kempeleen läpi Oulunsaloon, jossa tehtiin pieni kyläkierros Pitkäkankaan ja Niemenrannan suunnalla. 
Lopuksi palailtiin takaisin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä. Kotona vilkaisu matkamittariin, johon oli kertynyt 88 km ajassa 4,08 tuntia. 

Ensi sunnuntaina pysähdytään kahvitauolle Jäälin ostoskeskukseen. Fitteekin puuhamies Lämsän Jari lupasi tarjota munkkikahvit koko porukalle. Reitti selviää sitten viikon loppupuolella, kun nähdään millainen on ajokeli. Jos soratiet sulavat hyvään ajokuntoon, ajetaan Jääliin sorateiden kautta. Jos rospuuttokelit jatkuvat, pysytään pyöräteillä.

----------


## Hebe

Tänään taas pari tuntinen tutulta paikalta Linnanmaan Prismalta. Eiköhän sitä mettäteillä pärjää ilman nastojakin taas.

----------


## Hebe

5 läks lenkille. Mettätiet ja kuntoradat oli melkosen raskaita ajettavia ja jäätäkin löytyi vielä. Ensiviikolla ajellaan taas

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pyörätiepainotteinen lenkki, sillä sääennusteet lupailevat jonkinlaista lumipyryä aamuksi. Toivottavasti auramiehet ovat liikkeellä ennen meitä. 
Kahvit juodaan Jäälin ostoskeskuksessa, jossa Fitteekin isäntä Jari tarjoaa pullakahvit koko marssiosastolle. Koitetaan ajoittaa ajelut siten, että kahvilla ollaan noin aamukymmenen tienoilla.

Vauhti on varmasti teille muille rauhallista, kun minäkin ajelen mukana. Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Fitteekissä Wattbikeä testaamassa

Tämän päivän lenkki ajettiin varsinaisessa työmiehen kelissä. Yöllä oli alkanut kova lumipyry, joka jatkui vielä lähes koko lenkin ajan. Sen verran ranttuja oltiin, että reitiksi kelpaisivat vain auratut pyörätiet. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa. 

Alkusiirtymällä kohti Haapalehtoa sai ajaa umpihangessa, jossa minun optimivauhti näytti olevan 13 km/h. Auratuilla pyörteillä päästiin kuitenkin selvästi nopeampaa. Lunta tuli kuitenkin koko ajan lisää tehden ajamisen taas raskaammaksi.

Reitti mutkitteli edestakaisin Oulun ja Kiimingin välillä. Muutaman kerran piti tehdä U-käännös, kun aurattu reitti loppui umpihankeen.

Kahvitauolle pysähdyttiin tyylikkäästi sisustettuun Fitteekkiin Jäälin ostoskeskukseen. Isäntänä toimi Lämsän Jari, joka tarjosi hyvät piirakkakahvit koko porukalle. Samalla otettiin tyypit wattbikesta. Pojat saivat näyttöön melkoisia wattilukemia.  Suuri kiitos isännälle ja emännälle mukavasta esittelystä ja runsaista tarjoiluista.

Lopuksi palailtiin takaisin kaupunkiin. Lunta oli välillä satanut niin paljon, että omia menomatkan jälkiä ei enää näkynyt. Kuivasjärven ja Toppilan kautta palaitiin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä. 

Matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna vain 65 km, mutta lumikertoimen kanssa lenkki oli ihan riittävän raskas.

Ensi sunnuntaina on isänpäivä, jolloin 08-lenkkiä ei perinteisesti ajeta. Silloin syödään kakkua ja ajetaan salaa pikku kakunsulatuslenkki jossain välissä. 08-lenkki palaa takaisin tien päälle kahden viikon päästä sunnuntaina.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat starttaa jälleen tänään klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Katsotaan iltasella sopivan kovapohjaista reittiä parituntiselle ajelulle. Liukkautta ei pitäisi olla ja luonnon valoa ei taatusti ole.

----------


## arimk

Prisman kulmalle kertyi iltakuudeksi seitsemän ajajaa, jotka kaikki säntäsivät metsään samaan suuntaan. Viisi polkijaa kiersi koko lenkin, pari suuntasi omille teille. Mainittavimmat tapahtumat oli yhden sukellus rapakkoon ja toisen Kalimenojaan, rapokkoon sukellus onnistui mallikkaammin.

----------


## px

Pieni viilaus, kahdeksan lähti ja toinen melkeinsukelluksen kohde oli Kuivasoja ^_^ Mutta tuo Kuivasojan tapaus oli kyllä loistava, onneksi siitä selvittiin säikähdyksellä molskahduksen sijaan!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## arimk

> Pieni viilaus, kahdeksan lähti ja toinen melkeinsukelluksen kohde oli Kuivasoja ^_^ Mutta tuo Kuivasojan tapaus oli kyllä loistava, onneksi siitä selvittiin säikähdyksellä molskahduksen sijaan!



Hyvä, että saadaan mukaan faktaakin. Sukellusyritys oli todella hyvä, vauhdin puuteen vuoksi jäi vain muutamia senttejä vajaaksi :Hymy: 
Reissusta muutenkin, paikoin oli yllätävän jäisiä osuuksia ja heti lähdön jälkeen alkanut lumisade ei parantanut polkujen ajettavuutta. Omassa ajokissa oli nastat alla, eikä se tuntunut olevan yhtään liiottelua. Yritetään viikon päästä malttaa jättää uintiosuudet väliin.

----------


## turtsi

Huomenna taas tiistain hitaitten vuoro klo 18:00 Linnanmaan Prismalta. Jonkinmoista toivoakin on ettei taivaalta tulisi kaatamalla vettä. Käydään ajeleen vaikka etelään päin pyöräteitä, kun taitaa polut ja metsäautotiet olla kuraa ja jäätä.

----------


## turtsi

Tiistain hitaille kokoontui neljän ajajan ryhmä. Hieman tuumailtiin että kestäisikö latupohjat ajella. Lähdön jälkeen pienenellä sorapätkällä huomattiin että turhan pehmyttä on. Päädyttiin siis ajelemaan kovilla pyöräteillä. Etukäteen suunnittelematon reitti lähti menemään kohti Toppilansaarta. Sieltä torirannan kautta ajeltiin Oritkariin. Kaakkurissa huomattiin kellon olevan tasan 19:00 ja käännyttiin takaisin päin. Matka jatkui maikkulaan ja jokivartta Erkkolansillalle. Kellon katsomisen jälkeen ajettiin vielä Ruskoon ja Raitotien reunoja kierrettiin Kuivasjärvi. Prisman pihalla ei ihan tarkkaa kilometrimäärää saatu, mutta reilu 40km ajettiin kuitenkin aika hyvin siihen kahden tunnin aikaan. Tarkemmasta reitistä tuli hieman lupailuja niiltä joilla mittari oli mukana. Mukava reissu ja vaikka hieman kuraa olikin kaikkien kasvoilla. Tuli hyväksyvää nyökyttelyä vastaukseksi kysymykseen “Ensi viikolla uudestaan?”

----------


## blinkljus

Mainio lenkki oli, kiitos! Tässä luvattu jälki http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/631208489

----------


## murmur

Tere

tulevalle sunnuntaille mulla olis reitti valmiina? kahvit Pikkaralan Shell
passaako ?

HaMu

----------


## EKH

Hyvin passaa HaMun reitti huomiselle. 
Ajetaan siis Pikkaralaan kahville.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Mourunkijärvellä

Tämän päivän lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa kelissä. Yöllä oli sen verran lunta, että maa oli juuri ja juuri valkoinen. Lumi ei kuitenkaan haitannut matkatekoa. Metsätiet olivat tänään oikein hyvässä ajokunnossa. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 16 ajajaa. 

Tänään ajeltiin HaMun nuotittama reitti. Alkumatkalla poljettiin Kaukovainion ja Kaakkurin kautta pyöräteitä pitkin Kempeleen Linnakankaalle. Köykkyrissä siirryttiin poluille ja metsätielle kohti Mourunkia. Tie oli muuten hyvä, mutta isot rapakot olivat jäätyneet rosojääksi. Pari kertaa oli tilanne päällä jäälouhikoissa.

Kalustovaurioitakin tuli, sillä punaisen Konan takavaihtaja vääntyi yllättäen takarenkaan pinnojen väliin. Yhdestä ajajasta tuli siis jalkamies. Onneksi mies oli päässyt turvallisesti kotiin saakka. 

Reitti jatkui Juuruksen tielle ja sitä myöten kahville Pikkaralan Shellille. Paikalla olikin jo kaksi tuttua ajajaa istumassa kahvilla. Pieni Shelli täyttyi ääriään myöten, mutta kaikki mahtuivat sisäkahveille.

Pullan ja kahvin voimin matka jatkui Länsisuon tien kautta Madekosken rautatieasemalle, jossa eivät junat enää pysähdy. Mekin jatkoimme omalla 08-junalla pysähtymättä suoraan kohti Sääskensuon kierrosta. Iinatin kuntoradalla pidettiin pieni miehistön huoltotauko. Sattuipa paikalle pari tuttua ajajaa, jotka taisivat ajella kuvarastien perässä.

Lopuksi palailtiin Iinatin kuntorataa pitkin takaisin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. Mukava reissu oli. Kiitoksia Hamulle nuotituksesta ja pojille mukavasta matkaseurasta. 
Valkoisen pyörän matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 73 km. 

Ensi pyhänä on tarkoitus ajella Heben nuotittama reitti Haukiputaan suuntaan. Metsätiereitillä on pieni säävaraus. Jos sataa niin paljon lunta, että kulku lumessa heikkenee, siirrytään suosiolla auratuille reiteille.

----------


## arimk

Tässä tämän päivän reitti.

----------


## Hebe

Huomenna taas poljeskellaan hitaasti.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla taas ajellaan hitaasti eteenpäin. Tämän päivän lenkillä kaikki mahdolliset renkaat vetivät sutia, eli liukasta oli. Sepelin levitys oli menossa pyöräteillä, mutta kyllä siellä liukkaita paikkoja on vieläkin. Ehdotan, että huomenna ajetaan suosiolla hiekoitetuilla pyöräteillä. 
Hebellä taisi olla Haukiputaan kierros mietittynä huomiselle? Voisko tehdä siten, että ajetaan sinnepäin, mutta pyöräteitä pitkin.

----------


## MCA

Ajelin illalla Kiekonmaja-Pilpakangas poluilla ja hiekkateillä ja liukasta oli ainoastaan pyöräteillä. Niillä lumi oli tamppautunut ja kiillottunut lähes jäiseksi. mutta vain ajourilla. Reunoilla ei ollut liukasta. 
Pyöräteitä kannattaa välttää ja ajella hiekkateitä ja polkuja.

----------


## arimk

Haukiputtaalle mettiä pitkin ja poikin.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Hämeenjärveä kiertämässä

Tämän päivän lenkki ajeltiin lauhassa talvikelissä. Maa oli valkoinen ja ilmassa pari astetta pakkasta. Hebe oli katsellut meille melkoisen kattauksen metsäteitä ajettavaksi. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 15 ajajaa. 

Heben nuotittama reitti meni aluksi Kiimingin puolelle Välikylään. Metsätiet olivat hyvässä kunnossa. Kuitenkin monessa kohdassa oli autojen renkaiden jättämiä painaumia, jotka olivat nyt jäätyneet jäisiksi railoiksi. Muutaman kerran letkassa oli piruetteja ja kaatumisia, mutta kukaan ei onneksi loukannut itseään. 

Alakylän tien ylityksen jälkeen matka jatkui Hämeenjärven kulmilta kohti Takkurantaa ja Haukipudasta. Kahvit juotiin paikallisella Seolla. Sen verran hikisiä oltiin, että Seon ikkunat menivät kahvittelun aikana ihan huuruun.

Korvapuustin ja kahvin voimin matka jatkui takaisin Hämeenjärvelle. Nyt järvi kierrettiin itäpuolelta raviradan vierestä. Alakylän tien ylityksen jälkeen lähdettiin metsätietä pitkin kohti Jääliä. Lopuksi ajeltiin Jäälistä takaisin Haapalehtoon.

Kiitoksia Hebelle mielenkiintoisen nuotituksesta ja pojille värikkään lenkin matkaseurasta. 
Valkoinen pyörä rullasi tänään 84 km ajassa 4,21 tuntia. 

08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi sunnuntaina. Katsotaan, että millainen on ajokeli silloin. Jos keliä riittää, ajellaan taas metsäteitä pitkin.

----------


## jjcale

Täällä yksi puujalka on hengessä mukana, en onneksi lähtenyt teidän mukaan uraisille teille kaatuilemaan. 
Kävin yksikseni vähän tasaisempia teitä ajelemassa muhokselta joen eteläpuolta pälliin ja pohjoispuolta takaisin yhdellä jalalla pääasiassa pyöritellen n. 40km pari tuntia. Kelit ja tiet oli mainiot.🚲

----------


## turtsi

Huomenna olisi tiistain hitaitten vuoro. Ilmat taitaa taas olla mitä ne on. Mutta jos ei ihan peilijää kelit tule, niin ajellaan asfaltteja pitkin Valkiaisjärvelle. Siitä pieni pätkä metsäautotietä Ylikiimingintielle jne. Mutta katsotaan tilanne vielä lähtiessä uudelleen, että pysytäänkö turvallisesti pyöräteillä. Jokatapauksessa jos alla ei vielä nastarenkaita, niin nyt on hyvä aika tehdä varikkostoppi.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Parempihan se on ajaa joko kuntopolkua Valkeisen tielle, tai peräti poiketa Talvikankaalta metsäautoteitä Valkeiselle. välttyy asfalttisiirtymästä. Ei tarvi edes nastoja tuolla etapilla.

----------


## turtsi

> Parempihan se on ajaa joko kuntopolkua Valkeisen tielle, tai peräti poiketa Talvikankaalta metsäautoteitä Valkeiselle. välttyy asfalttisiirtymästä. Ei tarvi edes nastoja tuolla etapilla.



Joo, reittejä tuonne valkeiselle löytyy useampikin, mutta kelien ja kaluston mukaan mennään. Eli, katellaan mitä päivän vesisateet saa aikaan.

----------


## turtsi

Hitaat starttasi hieman epävarmoissa olosuhteissa, vettä sateli ja pyöräteillä lumi alkoi pehmeneen. Silti kaikki viisi lähtijää päätti että kokeillaan ajella alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan valkeisjärven mutka. Muutama lenkki käytiin ensin lähistön kuntoreiteillä ja päätimme kokeilla ajaa myös kuntopolkua valkeisjärven tiellekkin. Raskasta puurtamistahan se oli, mutta hitaasti mutta varmasti matka eteni. Tieosuudet oli vielä kovia ja niillä saimme huilia ennen viimeistä korvenkylä-Auranmaja kuntopolkuosuutta. Auranmajalla kaikki päätti että nyt riittää ja oikaisimme alakyläntietä Jylkynkankaalle ja raitotien alituksen jälkeen pidimme loppupalaverin. Matkaa taidettiin taittaa 34km ja 6minuuttia mentiin yliajalle. Lenkki oli raskas, mutta palkitseva. Itsellä jäi ainakin hyvä fiilis vaikka reidet oli hapoilla ja kamppeet märkinä. Jos vaan jollakin on reittiä laittaa, niin olisi hauska vauhteja katsella…

----------


## arimk

Tuossa tiistain hitaitten reitti.
Vai että vielä vauhteja, eihän niitä ollut.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Metsäteillä meni ajokelit niin hankalaksi, että ajellaan huomenna ihan sovinnolla pyöräteitä pitkin. 

Alkumatkalla Haapalehdosta Erkkolan sillalle, josta käännös uudelle pyörätielle joen rantaan. Jokivartta ylös ja vanhaa Iinatin tietä Metsokankaalle. Linnakankaan kautta Zeppelinin ohi. Limingan kylän kautta paikalliselle ABC:lle kahville kasitien varteen.

Vauhti on tasaisen tappavan hidasta hidasta.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shellin pihalta.

----------


## arimk

Tämän päiväisen nollakasin kiemurat

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Liminkaa kiertämässä

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin kuivassa kelissä. Lunta ei ole missään, mutta muutamissa paikoissa oli jäätä lymyilemässä. Lämpömittari näytti -1 C lukemia, joten ajokeli oli loistava. Muonavahvuus kahvipöydässä oli 13 ajajaa. 

Aamupimeässä ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin vanhalle Iinatin tielle, josta jatkettiin Metsokankaalle. Uutta pyörätietä jatkettiin Linnakankaalle. Kempeleen läpi kurvailtiin vanhalle nelostielle. Tupoksesta jatkettiin kohti Liminkaa uutta pyörätietä pitkin.

Limingan kestustassa tuumattiin, että vielä ei ole tehty riittävästi töitä kahvipaussin edestä. Siispä matka jatkui Rantakylän kierrokselle, jota jatkettiin vielä Värminkosken kiepautuksella. Vanhan Limingan läpi rullailtiin kasitien varteen paikalliselle ABC:lle.

Munkkikahvit tekivät kauppansa ja matka jatkui uusin voimin takaisin Limingan keskustaan. Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Selkämaantien kautta Leton tielle ja Oulunsalon lentokentälle. 
Vihiluodossa käväistiin katsomassa meren jäätä. Oulunlahti oli jäätynyt kauttaaltaan, mutta tämän tietoiskun nähtyään ei kenelläkään ollut mitään hinkua heikoille jäille:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN_IUlbQWBY

Ouluun palailtiin kiltisti maita pitkin. Kaakkurissa tehtiin vielä yhdet rengastyöt. Lopuksi palailtiin takaisin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin.

Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta matkaseurasta. Aamupäivä kului taas kuin siivillä. Valkoinen pyörä rullasi tänään 91 km ajassa 4,08 tuntia. 

Ensi sunnuntaina taas jatketaan tätä jaloa harrastusta. Päivän ajokeli määrää taas reitin. Ajellaan kuitenkin jonnekin ja takaisin.

----------


## TERU

Olis mukava kuulla mikä rikkoi renkaan, vaikka arvaahan tuon, terävä kivenmurikka. Omaa rengasta paikkasin samasta syystä eilen ennen liikkeelle lähtöä.

----------


## VilleW

Kiitos! Oli taas hyvä lenkki vaikka laiskuus iskikin kesken matkan. Ajettiin niin läheltä kotia että houkutus "keskeyttämiselle" kasvoi liian suureksi. Kilometrejä kertyi kuitenkin se reilut 80 että ihan jees.

Olisko niitä kuvia lenkistä jossain nähtävänä?

----------


## arimk

Huomenna tiistain hitaat taas Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä klo 18. Reitti katsotaan lähtöpaikalla kelien mukaan. Kypärä ja valot pakollisia, nastarenkaat suosituksena. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

> Olis mukava kuulla mikä rikkoi renkaan, vaikka arvaahan tuon, terävä kivenmurikka. Omaa rengasta paikkasin samasta syystä eilen ennen liikkeelle lähtöä.



Schwalben Marathon Winterin ominaisuus, nastat tulevat päällysrenkaan läpi ja rikkovat renkaan sisäpinnan. Sitten nasta irtoaa ja kivi asettuu asumaan nastan reikään, niin se jossakin vaiheessa iskee sisärenkaaseen pienen reiän.
Voin ottaa selventävän kuvan, kun ehdin.

----------


## TERU

> Schwalben  Marathon Winterin ominaisuus, nastat tulevat päällysrenkaan läpi ja  rikkovat renkaan sisäpinnan. Sitten nasta irtoaa ja kivi asettuu asumaan  nastan reikään, niin se jossakin vaiheessa iskee sisärenkaaseen pienen  reiän.
> Voin ottaa selventävän kuvan, kun ehdin.



/arimk

Kiitos tuo oli selvää tekstiä. MW:n kanssa ei vielä tuota kokemusta, mutta W 106 käyttäytyy myös noin. Samoin joskus kivi tunkeutuu nastan kanssa samaan reikään aiheuttaen renkaan sisäpuolelle sen verran kuprua että rikkoo sisurin. Paljaalla asfaltilla on ollut runsaasti tarjolla teräviä kiviä tämän syksyn mittaan.

----------


## arimk

Viis polkijaa kokoontui Prisman päätyyn, tosin yksi vain esitelläkseen uutta pyörää. Keli oli hieman haastava, kun iltasella tuli muutamassa tunnissa yli viis senttiä märkää lunta ja sade jatkui koko lenkuran ajan. Alkumatkasta yksi lipesi porukasta vedoten märkiin housuihin. Kolmistaan ajoimme mutkan Jääliin mennessä pääosin auraamatonta pyörätietä, mutta paluumatkalla auratraktori oli ehtinyt parantaa uran ajettavuutta. Matkaa kertyi 34 km ja muutaman minuutin alle kahden tunnin reissusta selvittiin.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla olis taas 08-lenkin aika, mikäli linnanjuhlilta ehditte mukaan ajamaan. 
Keli on taas sellainen, että sorateille ei ole mitään asiaa. Pyörätiet ovat paremmassa kunnossa, joskin röpöläjäätä on sielläkin jonkin verran tarjolla. Eli nastakumit kannattaa viimeistään nyt vääntää alle.

Ajetaan aamulla ensin vastatuuleen etelän suuntaan. Kahvipaikaksi näyttää taas muodostuvan Limingan ABC, eli Kasitupa. 
Vauhti on rauhallista kaamosmaisemien katselua.
Lähtö taas Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän reissulla

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin hienossa kelissä. Lunta ei olut lainkaan, mutta jonkin verran jäistä polannetta sieltä löytyi. Etelän puolelta tuuleskeli melkoisesti, mutta lämpömittari näytti vain -1 C lukemia, joten ajokeli oli paras mahdollinen. Marssiosastossa oli 14 polkijaa.

08-lenkki päätti lähteä etelän reissulle. Pyöräteitä pitkin ajeltiin Metsokankaalle ja sieltä Linnakankaalle. Ketään muita ei ollut juurikaan liikkeellä, joten hartiat leveänä saatiin ajella. Vanhan nelostien varressa otettiin sitten mittaa vastatuulesta. Kallispalkkaiset vetomiehet heivauttivat letkan Limingan ympyrään, jossa uudeksi kohteeksi otettiin Rantakylän uimamonttu. Pienen pissitauon jälkeen ajeltiin matkan ainoa metsätien pätkä Limingan hautausmaan takaa läpi Värminkosken tielle. Mukava ja ainakin minulle uusi oli tuo tie, mutta melko liukasta siellä oli.

Värminkoskelta tultiin radanvarren peltotietä pitkin vanhaan Liminkaan. Kahville kurvattiin Kasitupaan paikalliselle ABC:lle. Paikalliset ukkokööri piti tunnelmaa yllä muuten hiljaisessa paikassa.

Letka tyhjensi ensin munkkitiskin ja joi sitten lopuksi kahvipannut tyhjiksi. Ruokaakin olisi ollut tarjolla, mutta vielä ei ollut tehty riittävästi hommia ruuan eteen.  Matka jatkui munkkien voimin kohti Haarasillan ympyrää. Paluumatkalla ajeltiin myötätuulessa vanhaa nelostietä Tupokseen.  Tie oli suolattu, joten kura lensi kuin kesän lenkillä. Ennen en ole ollutkaan 60-luvun Monarkin peesissä.

Päivän teema oli maisemien katselu. Limingassa käväistiin katsomassa 1800-luvun lopun kivikoulua. Kempeleessä letka ihaili saman ikäistä navettaa. Lopuksi käväistiin katsomassa yksi kuvarasti salaisessa paikassa. Kaikki tiet vievät tietysti lopulta Haapalehdon Shellille, joten loppuparlamentti poristiin siellä.

Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta matkaseurasta. Valkoinen pyörä rullasi tänään 90 km. Nälkä tuli ja lanttulaatikko maistui reissun jälkeen. 
Ensi sunnuntaina ajetaan taas. Ajellaan jonnekin kahville ja takaisin.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaita lähdetään jälleen polkemaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä klo 18. Ajoreitti suunnitellaan lähtöpaikalla kelien mukaan, mutta nastarenkailla on syytä varustautua.
Tervetuloa polkemaan pari tuntia rauhallista tahtia!

----------


## arimk

Viisi polkijaa kokoontui lähtöpaikalle iltakuuten mennessä. Lähdettiin Haukiputaan suuntaan suuremmin reittiä suunnittelematta. Matkaa kertyi vajaa 34 km ja ajoaikaa säästyi seuraavaan kertaan n. 10 min. Tällaiset kiemurat.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pohjoisen suuntaan. Pikkusen mutkitellen kohti Haukipudasta, jossa kahvit paikallisella Seolla.
Kahvin jälkeen taas mutkitellen takaisin kohti kaupunkia. Tarkoitus olisi pysyä auratuilla reiteillä. Metsätiet ovat vieläkin melko liukkaassa kunnossa.
Vauhti hitaampi kuin viime pyhänä.

Lähtö perinteiseen tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tämmöinen jälki saatiin tänään aikaiseksi. Puttaan lenkki kierrellen ja kaarrellen.

----------


## Ride

105km tuli Snaken mittariin sakkolenkkeineen. Kiva lenkki hyvässä seurassa https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tyzkvufn4...jgqIsOgNa?dl=0 .

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki pohjoisen reissulla

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin mainiossa talvikelissä. Lunta oli juuri sen verran, että maa oli valkoinen. Lämpömittari näytti noin -1 C lukemia, joten ajokeli oli aivan paras mahdollinen. Muonavahvuus oli 18 ajajaa.

Suunnaksi valittiin pohjoinen. Sopivasti mutkitellen saatiin kulutettua pari tuntia aikaa ennen kuin kurvattiin kahville Haukiputaan Seolle. Pirtti tuli ihan täyteen letkan astuessa sisään. Nälkäinen letka söi ja joi kaiken mitä oli asetettu tarjolle. Korvapuustikahvit maistuvat mahtavilta parin tunnin ajamisen jälkeen.

Kahvin jälkeen lähdettiin pyörimään kylille. Martinniemi käväistiin kiertämässä ympäri. Täällä oli ennen paljon elämää, kun saha oli vielä toiminnassa. Kylän keskellä oli jäljellä vanha ostoskeskus, jossa oli nyt vapaana paljon liiketilaa. Kaljabaari lähtee kylältä viimeisenä, todettiin ohi ajaessa. Häyrysenniemen kautta palailtiin takaisin Puttaalle. 

Vanhan nelostien vartta pitkin palailtiin hiljalleen kohti Oulua. Vetomiehiä piti pari kertaa vähän toppuutella, kun nälissään vähän kiirehtivät kohti lounaslautasta. 

Puolenpäivän jälkeen palailtiin Haapalehdon Shellille loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia taas pojille mukavasta reissusta. Valko rullasi tänään 93 km. Nälkä siellä tuli ja kaalilaatikkoa kului pari lautasellista. 

Ensi viikonloppuna on vuoden pimeimmät päivät ja pisimmät yöt. Silloin on tarjolla tällaista kaamosajelua:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1r-...ature=youtu.be
Lähtö Kaijonharjun ostarilta auringon laskiessa lauantaina klo 14.02. Maali Kaakkurin Teboililla sunnuntaina auringon noustessa klo 10.30. Siinä välissä ehtii innokkaimmat ajella noin 20 tuntia. Hebeltä saa lisätietoja aiheesta.

08-lenkki ajelee myös kahville Kaakkurin Teboilille ensi sunnuntaina.

----------


## arimk

Tiistai ja hitaat lähtevät kahden tunnin rauhalliselle pyörälenkille klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Pyöräteitä pitkin on tarkoitus edetä metsäpolkujen niljakkuuden vuoksi.
Tervetuloa mukaan reissulle!

----------


## arimk

Neljä polkijaa lähti reissuun ja kolme tuli takaisin. Yhdellä oli ongelmia renkaan kanssa ja hän luovutti kesken reissun. Kilometrejä kertyi reilut neljäkymmentä ja nyt käytettiin edellisellä kertaa käyttämättä jääneet minuutit. Tarkkaa etukäteissuunnitelmaa ei ollut ja tällainen jälki saatiin aikaiseksi. Kiitos ajoseurasta!
Lauantaina on mahdollisuus pitempään reippailuun.

----------


## Ride

Tänään 08-lenkin starttiin tuli Esa ja muutama muu koko yön yli ajanut hurjapää hyvin lämmitelleenä: liki umpihangessa olivat ajelleet jo yli 200km. Matkan rasitukset ei paljon naamasta näkynyt.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ngubcs4jxd...0Copy.JPG?dl=0 . Ajeltiin Oulunsalon - Kempeleen suunnalla mutkitellen Kaakkurin Teboilille kahville. Sieltä 08-lenkkiläiset jatkoivat vielä perinteistä reittiä Oritkarin ja Kauppatorin kautta Hietasaaren kierrokselle missä hajaannuttiin pohjoiseen ja etelään menijöiden porukoihin.

----------


## EKH

Talvipäivän seisausta juhlimassa ja aamun 08-lenkki

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavan lauhassa kelissä. Lähes koko edellisen vuorokauden oli satanut hiljalleen lunta. Pyöräteillä oli vaihtelevasti lunta noin 0-10 cm paksuudelta. Lämpömittari näytti muutamaa pakkasastetta. 08-letkassa oli mukana 11 polkijaa.

Letkassa oli mukana muutama pyöräilijä, jotka aloittivat ajamisen jo eilen iltapäivällä auringon laskiessa klo 14.02. Kyseessä on Talvipäivän seisauspyöräily, joka toteutettiin kokoontumisajona Tampereella ja Oulussa. 
Tuolla on tarkempaa tietoa aiheesta:
http://www.randonneurs.fi/

Vuoden pisintä yötä juhlistettiin siis ajamalla läpi yön. Oulun ajo lopetettiin Kaakkurin Teboilille ennen auringonnousua (Oulussa klo 10.30). Olin itsekin mukana tuossa yökyöpeleiden porukassa, joskin ajoin suuren osan matkasta yksin omaa hidasta ja tasaisen tappavaa vauhtiani.

08-lenkki päätti tehdä pienen etelän kierroksen ennen Kaakkurin Teboilin kahvitaukoa, joka toimi samalla meidän yökyöpeleiden maalina. Pojat malttoivat ajaa hiljaa ja odottaa perällä olevaa yökyöpeleiden partiota. Itse ajoin viimeiset kuusi tuntia tauotta aamuneljästä kymmeneen. Lopussa minulla vauhti hiipui entisestään ja tössyttelin maaliin hitaasti. Pojat eivät kehdanneet jättää, vaikka koitin yllyttää heitä ajamaan normaalia vauhtiaan.

Teboilin lounaspöydän ohi ei tänä aamuna päässyt syömättä. Nälkä oli kuin työhevosella.
Pojat lähtivät kahvin jälkeen jatkamaan 08-lenkin loppuun. Me yökyöpelit jäimme vielä kertaamaan viime yön tapahtumia. Lopuksi edessä oli vielä 12 km siirtymä kotiin täydellä mahalla. En ohittanut ketään loppusiirtymällä.

Kiitoksia Hebelle Oulun tapahtuman organisoinnista. Lisäksi pojille kiitokset kärsivällisyydestä ja matkaseurasta. Valkoinen pyörä rullasi yön pimeydessä 270 km. Lisäksi alku- ja loppusiirtymiä 24 km. Kotona join ensin kahvit ja sanoin, että oikasen hetkeksi pitkälleni. Heräsin tokkurassa 4 tuntia myöhemmin. Kesti hetken ennen kuin tajusin, että onko yö vai päivä.  

Ensi sunnuntaina ajetaan taas 08-lenkkiä. Ajellaan jonnekin kahville ja takaisin. 
Sitä ennen vietetään Joulua. Toivotan kaikille oikein mukavaa ja rauhallista Joulun aikaa.

----------


## mhelander

Kävin sakkolenkin rajakylästä kellossa josta Ruskon kautta pois. Yllättäen aurattua pyörätietä tuli vastaan Kuivasjärven kuntopolun kohdalta josta oli kiva ajaa myötäsessä kotio.

Ei kevein viikkosatanen tämä...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## VilleW

Etelään menijät kurvas vielä Erkkolansillan kautta että saatiin lenkki maaliin. Sieltä sitten knuutilankankaan ja hiirosen kautta Oulunsaloon. Läskin mittariin tuli aika tarkkaan 85km. Hyvin kulki ja kiitos aurauskaluston tai sen puutteen niin sai vähän elvistellä

----------


## mhelander

Taisi VilleW olla ensimmäinen läskipyöräilijä 08-lenkillä vai ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## turtsi

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna klo 18:00 perinteiseltä paikaltaan. Tällä kertaa ei vettä/räntää satele, vaan päästään ajeleen jo suht talvisissa keleissä. Joten lämmintä päälle! Ajellaan alkuun vaikka Jääliä kohti uudelle Ylikiimingintielle asti. Ja jos ei ketään ala paleleen pahasti, niin käydään ajan salliessa sakkolenkki Saarelassa päin.

----------


## turtsi

Hitaat ajettiin kahden miehen voimin. Käytiin sitten ajeen urbaanimpi mutka kuin alunperin suunniteltiin. Yllättävän hiljainen oli kaupunki, vain tuomiokirkon kohdalla oli ihmistungosta. Mutta näihin tunnelmiin hyvät joulut kaikille!

----------


## EKH

08-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin loppuvuodet ajot

Starttaavat aamulla. Kello 08.00 lähdetään liikkeelle Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Ajellaan ensin vajaan tunnin pituinen kierros ennen aamun toista starttia. 
Kello 09.00 lähdetään liikkeelle Pyörä-Suvalan pihalta Lekatieltä. Otetaan suunnaksi Tupoksen ABC, jossa pidetään kahvipaussi.
Pyörä-Suvala lupasi tarjota pullakahvit koko letkalle.
Paluumatkalla ajellaan Pyörä-Suvalan kautta takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille, jossa loppuparlamentti.

Siellä on melko kylmä ja vauhti on rauhallista, joten kovakuntoiset ravurit pukekoot kaikki loimet päälle. Käpäliin vielä joulupukin suosittelemat isot ruskeat kinttaat, niin hyvin tarkenee.

----------


## arimk

Tällainen lenkki pienessä pakkaskelissä. Tuosta puuttuu alun tunnin lämmittely Hietasaaren ympäri, tosi pyöräteitä pitkin.

----------


## Ride

Tässä jokunen kuva lenkiltä https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pba1pxa8p...QapNN1p-a?dl=0 .

----------


## VilleW

Tällainen reissu tarttui Farleyn mittariin... http://connect.garmin.com/modern/act...H5Dmnio.mailto

Loppuun ajettiin vielä muutamat pikataipaleet Nokelan, Lintulan ja Mäntylän poluilla sekä vesistön ylitys Kempeleenlahdella.

Kiitos kaikille, hyvä lenkki oli taas.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin vuoden viimeinen taivallus

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin kylmässä kelissä. Tuuli kääntyi puhaltamaan Siperian suunnalta ja sieltähän tuli taas raitista ilmaa. Aamukuudelta pakkasmittari näytti -23 C lukemia. Ensin puuroa nokkaan ja sitten oli vuorossa aamun vaatesulkeiset. Kehon äärialueet piti saada vuorattua villalla. Pää, kaula, haaraväli, sormet ja varpaat vaatteiden alle suojaan ja ulos. Termariin kuumaa juotavaa.

Haapalehdon Shellin pihalla oli jo koolla kuurapartaisia lajikumppaneita. Ensin ajeltiin tunnin pituinen Hietasaaren kierros ja sitten suunnattiin Lekatielle Suvalan pihalle. 10 ajajan voimin lähdettiin ajelemaan etelän auringon suuntaan. Reitti meni kolmea huoltoasemaa hipoen kohti Tupoksen ABC:tä, jonne kurvattiin kahveille.

Pyörä-Suvala tarjosi koko porukalle munkkikahvit. Kiitoksia kovasti koko letkan puolesta! Pidettiin sen verran pitkä tauko, että miehet ehtivät sulaa ennen uutta kylmäkäsittelyä. 
Paluumatkalla kurvattiin Oulunsalon kautta takaisin Höyhtyälle. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Suvalan pihalla vähän puolenpäivän jälkeen. Porukka jakaantui eri suuntiin meneviin osastoihin, suuntana lounaskattaus jossain lähiössä. 

Oma pyörä pysähtyi Saarelassa. Valkon mittariin kertyi 75 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. 

Taas alkaa olla vuosi paketissa. On aika kiittää teitä kaikkia, joiden peesissä olen saanut lymyillä tänä vuonna. Välillä on ollut kuuma ja välillä on taas palellut, mutta mukavaa on ollut joka kerta. Hyvää Uutta Vuotta! Pidetään rattaat pyörimässä myös ensi vuonna.

----------


## Hebe

Tiistain hitaiden pyöräilykauden 2014 päätöslenkki huomenna tiistaina. Ajellaan kauden päätteeksi hieman pidempi lenkki Koittelinkosken valoja ihasteleen/kauhisteleen (http://goo.gl/maps/Pzz3A). Matkaa tulee reilu 50km aikaa palanee kelistä riippuen 2,5-3h. Omakustanteinen kahvimahdollisuus Kiimingissä. Jos klvt on pahasti tukossa, ajellaan normi Välikylän lenkki.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna rauhallinen nelituntinen. Auraustilanne on taas sitä surkeampaa sorttia, joten mitään järkevää reittisuunnitelmaa ei kannata tehdä. Tavoitteena on yksinkertaisesti löytää aurattuja pyöräteitä. 
Kahvit siellä jossain.
Lumentulossa on se hyvä puoli, että jos myöhästyy lähdöstä, voi yksinkertaisesti seurata jälkiä ja ajaa porukan kiinni.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tällainen nollakasi tällä kertaa.

----------


## EKH

Uusi vuosi ja vanhat kujeet

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki oli ensimmäinen kalenterivuodelle 2015. Vuosi uudistui mutta me emme. Samat kuviot käväistiin aamusella pyörähtämässä kuin viime vuonnakin. Aamupimeälle Shellin pihalle kokoontui kahdeksan ajajaa. Pakkasta oli noin -10 C tienoilla. 

Tavoitteena oli etsiä aurattuja pyöräteitä jostakin. Etsintä keskitettiin joen eteläpuolelle, koska tilastollisesti on todistettu lumen määrän lisääntyvän pohjoista päin kuljettaessa. Alkumatka kohti Kempelettä oli kuin intervalliajamista. Auratulla pätkällä syke laski ja umpihangessa kävi päinvastoin. Hirsikesoilin kohdalla siirryttiin ajoradalle ihan suosiolla. Haarasillan ympyrään asti paineltiin hyvin aurattua vanhaa nelostietä.

Kahvit juotiin Limingassa kasitien varressa olevassa ABC Kasituvassa. Paikalla oli tietysti Limingan ukkojen aamuparlamentti. Täältä saa pitkiä loppet-munkkeja, joilla jaksaa ajaa vähän pidemmällekin. 

Jossain vaiheessa oli puhetta kaamoksesta ja talven pimeydestä. Onneksi ei kuitenkaan olla tämän pohjoisemmassa. Selailin tässä mennäviikolla Huippuvuorten webbikameroita. Siellä näyttää olevan ajovaloille tarvetta ihan keskipäivälläkin:
http://www.spitsbergen-svalbard.com/...n-webcams.html

Paluumatkalla kurvailtiin Oulunsalon kautta takaisin kaupunniin. Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa paikassa Haapalehdon Shellin vieressä. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta vuoden avauksesta. Valko rullasi tänään 80 km ajassa 4,20 tuntia.

Ensi sunnuntaina ajetaan taas 08-lenkkiä. Ajellaan jonnekin kahville ja takaisin.

----------


## Ride

Päivän potretti https://www.dropbox.com/s/03pq0lg9zy...4_001.jpg?dl=0

----------


## Hebe

Huomiselle tiistaille ennusteet luppailee pikkusta kovempaa pakkasta. Minä pidän sisäliikuntapäivän, mutta kovempi kuski vetää lenkin Linnanmaan prisman pohjoispäädystä klo 18 etiäpäin.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat starttaa klo 18 entisestä paikasta, Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Pakkasta on luvattu noin 20 astetta, joten nyt on hyvä tilaisuus testata talvipyöräilyvarusteita ennen kunnon pakkasia. Vauhti pidetään rauhallisena ja lenkin pituus 1-2 h tuntemuksista riippuen. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

Edit: Hebe olikin jo kutsun kirjoitellut, en huomannut päivittää ketjua. Kovuudesta tiedä, mutta eikö tämä ole aika tavallinen talvisää :Hymy:

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat poljettiin tänään kahden henkilön voimin. Pakkanen lauhtui, lähtöhetkellä sitä oli n. 16 astetta ja lenkin aikana sää lämpeni vielä parilla asteella. Ajokeli oli oikein mukava ja kiersimme aiotun reilun kolmikymppisen sellaista haipakkaa, että oltiin Aapistien S-Kaupan pihassa vartti etuajassa.
Kiitos ajoseurasta!
Ensiviikolla ajetaan jälleen, jos ei mitään ennätyspakkasia tule.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla ensin vastatuuleen Kiiminkiin ABC:lle kahville. Sen verran raitista ilmaa lupailee, että todennäköisesti mennään melko suoraan ilman suurempia mutkitteluja. Katsotaan keliä tarkemmin sitten aamulla. Palatessa voidaan sitten vähän mutkitellakin enemmän.
Vauhti on rauhallista. Termariin kannattaa ottaa vähän lämmikettä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shellin pihalta.

----------


## EKH

Talvipyöräilyä harrastamassa

Tämän vuoden toinen 08-lenkki raittiissa talvikelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittari näytti noin -19C lukemia. Lipputangossa viirit sojottivat suorana koillistuulessa. Ensimmäistä kertaa tälle talvelle piti kaapista hakea jotain tuulensuojarättiä naamalle poskipäiden suojaksi. Shellin pihalle kokoontui 10 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla suunnattiin vastatuuleen kohti Kiiminkiä. Pyörätie oli aurattu, mutta kuitenkin varsin pehmeä. Jäälin jälkeen tuli onneksi auraustraktori vastaan. Aavoilla aukeilla tuuli puhalsi tosissaan suoraan naamalle, mutta metsän suojassa oli paljon lämpimämpää. Tunnin ajamisen jälkeen kurvattiin Kiimingin ABC:lle kahville. 

Kahvinjuonnin ohessa vertailtiin kinttaita, kengänsuojia ja sähköpohjallisia. Ihminen on lopulta aika kekseliäs ja kylmää vastaan pyritään suojautumaan monella tavalla. Nämä talvilenkit ovat välillä varsin eksoottisia kokemuksia. Näitä on taas mukava muistella kesähelteillä.

Kahvin jälkeen lähdettiin testaamaan uutta pyörätietä, joka menee Kiimingistä kohti Alakylää. Tämä reitti oli oikein hyvin aurattu ja kulki muutenkin mukavan vaihtelevassa maastossa. Alakylässä tuumattiin hetki, että minne mentäis. Maantie kohti Kuivasjärveä näytti oikein hyväkuntoiselta. Siis sinne.

Myötätuulessa ja maantieletkassa matka joutui keveästi ja nopeasti. Jylkynkankaalla palattiin taas takaisin huonosti auratuille pyöräteille, joilla oli selvästi raskaampaa ajella. Raitotien varren pyörätietä ajeltiin Patelaan, josta sitten lopuksi Hietasaaren kierrokselle. Välillä vastassa oli korkeita lumidyynejä, joiden läpi oli mukava pöllyytellä.
Loppumatka Nallikarista Haapalehtoon ajeltiin kylmässä vastatuulessa. Naamat olivat kaikilla tässä vaiheessa jo ihan punaisia. Hartaanselällä näkyivät taas pilkkimiehet olevan omalla paikallaan jään reunalla kovassa tuiskussa.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellillä. Oulunsalon pojilla taisi tulla tämän aamun suurimmat kilometrit. Toivottavasti pojat tarkenivat ajaa perille saakka. Valkon mittariin kertyi 69 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta matkaseurasta.

----------


## Matteus

Aamulla neljän tunnin yöunien jälkeen mietin turhan pitkään ja hartaasti lähtöä ulos pakkaseen, mutta varustekasaa lattialla katsoessa vatsa peitti näkökentän niin reilusti, että pitihän se lähteä polttamaan ylimääräistä rasvaa pois ja treenaamaan ensi kesän haasteita varten.
Sports Tracker tallensi reitin vähän sinnepäin: http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b0c8e2f279207a
Yhteislenkin osuus loppui minun osaltani Tuiraan, josta oikaisin kotiin puurolle ja päikkärille. Tuli myös todettua, että Nevercold Dakota -lämpöpohjalliset eivät ole yhtä tehokkaat kuin edelliset Therm-IC:t.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Pakkanen on lauhtunut hieman, mutta tuuli tehostaa pakkasvaikutusta. Aion ajella iltasella jonkinmoisen lenkin, tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Prisman päätyyn kokoontui kolme ajajaa. Ehdotin ajelua Kiimingin suuntaan ja se sopi kaikille. Niinhän siinä kävi, että ABC:n hyrrä nykäisi porukan Kiiminkiin saakka. Ajokeli oli mainio talvisää, pakkasta oli noin 15 astetta ja menomatkalla kasvoilla tuntui pienoista viimaa. Yhteisreissu lopetettiin Nokian nurkille, kilometrejä kertyi n. 36 ja rauhallisella ajolla aikaa tärvääntyi kaksi tuntia ja vartti.
Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pohjoisen kierros mikäli auramiehet ovat tehneet työnsä sillä suunnalla. Kahvit alustavasti Haukiputtaalla Seolla tai ABC:llä. Jos pyörätiet ovat edelleen ummessa, niin etsitään aurattuja reittejä jostain muualta.

Tänään oli taas melkoinen työmiehen keli tuolla pyöräteillä. Entinen käytäntö toimi tänäänkin, eli Oulun lähiöissä ei aurata pyöräteitä, mutta Kempele auraa omat alueensa. Ajaminen parani, kunhan ensin väänsi itsensä Kempeleen puolelle. Mielestäni Oulun on ihan turhaa mainostaa itseään parhaana talvipyöräilykaupunkina, jos auraus on tällaista. Viime talvena luonto teki auramiesten hommat, kun taivaalta satoi vettä koko talven sulattaen samalla lumet. Ihmetellä pitää, miten tänä talvena on noin vähällä lumimäärällä saatu pyörätiet saatu huonoon kuntoon. Parasta olisi tietysti laittaa asiallista ja suoraa palautetta sille taholle, joka maksaa auraajien palkkoja. Tietäisi vaan, että kenelle kannattaa purnata.

----------


## izmo

Tosta kelvien kunnosta voi tehdä täällä etelässä saman päätelmän että Tampereen puolella on kelvit hölmöläisten hoidossa ja oli muuten  aika perunapeltoo tänäänki mutta kunnan rajan toisella puolen Birkalassa kelvi kolmen metrin leveydeltä asvaltti pinnalla  ja penkat pukattu ojaan asti

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Säätä ei voi valita, mutta onneksi voi valita millä reenaa ja mihin vuorokaudenaikaan.

----------


## px

> ...Parasta olisi tietysti laittaa asiallista ja suoraa palautetta sille taholle, joka maksaa auraajien palkkoja. Tietäisi vaan, että kenelle kannattaa purnata.



Oulun kaupungin väylien osalta:
Kunnossapitopäällikkö Kai Mäenpää
Ylläpitovalvoja Minna Komulainen
Sähköposti etunimi.sukunimi@ouka.fi , laittakaa kuvia mukaan niin urakoitsijan on hankalampi purnata vastaan.

----------


## arimk

Tänään tällainen nollakasilenkki. Kalusto ja miehet 50-luvulta alkaen.

----------


## EKH

Haukiputtaan kierroksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa kelissä pikkupakkasessa. Eilinen pehmeä sohjokeli oli vaihtunut pakkasen ansiosta hyväksi ajokeliksi. Shellin pihalle kokoontui 16 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla suunnattiin Kuivasjärven kautta pohjoiseen. Pyörätiet oli aurattu lähes koko matkalta, joten ajaminen sujui tänään ihan normaaliin tahtiin. Jäistä röpölää oli kyllä tarjolla, mutta sen kanssa pärjätään kuitenkin ihan kohtuudella. 

Ennen kahvipaussia käväistiin Virpiniemen kierroksella. Hiihtomajan parkkipaikalla oli aamulla vain yksi auto, vaikka keli oli oikein hieno. Taisivat hiihtäjät olla vielä peiton alla muissa hommissa.

Kahville kurvattiin Santaholman kierroksen jälkeen Haukiputtaan Seolle. Tupa tuli täyteen, mutta hyvin kuitenkin mahduttiin kaikki sisälle. Pihalla otettiin potretti koko porukasta. Ajokalustoa oli paikalla laidasta laitaan. Letkan vanhin pyörä oli 1940-luvulta ja paksurenkaisin 2010-luvulta. Muilla oli sitten kaikenlaista menopeliä siitä väliltä. 

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin Martinniemen kierroksella. Putaan Pullan kohdalla ilmassa leijaili vastapaistetun leivän ja pullan tuoksu. Samalla alkoi tietysti nälkä vaivata polkijaa.
Puttaalta palailtiin myötätuulessa takaisin kaupunkiin. Patelasta kurvattiin vasemmalle Kuivasjärvelle ja lopulta takaisin Haapalehtoon. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa paikassa Haapalehdon Shellillä. Jano ja nälkä siellä tuli, mutta muuten oli oikein mukava reissu. Kiitoksia pojille matkaseurasta. Valko rullasi 85 km ajassa 4,27 tuntia. Potut maistuivat reissun jälkeen.

----------


## Ride

Päivän potretti https://www.dropbox.com/sh/varbfrene...Ciui3f58a?dl=0 .

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen tänään klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Kirpeässä pakkassäässä ajan jonkinmoisen lenkin. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Sain yhden pakkastapelkäämättömän ajokaverin. Ajoaikaa kertyi tasan kaksi tuntia ja matkaa taitettiin 32 kilometriä. Pakkasta oli 21 astetta, mutta paikoin viima lisäsi pakkasen purevuutta.
Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## anki

Kiitos lenkistä arimk!  :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän suuntaan. Taas satelee lunta, mutta koitetaan löytää jostakin aurattu jotos. Hyvä kahvipaikkakandidaatti olisi Limingan kasitupa, mutta katsotaan sitten aamulla, että minne renkaat vievät. 

Vauhti rauhallinen ja lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-taivaltaa lumessa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin lumikelissä lämpömittarin näyttäessä pyöreätä nollaa. Eiliset lumet oli osittain aurattu pois, joskin perinteistä umpihankitaivallustakin päästiin tietysti matkan varrella kokeilemaan. Shellin pihalle kokoontui 7 veljestä.

Alkumatkalla suunnattiin etelään. Lumihankivauhti näytti olevan noin 14 km/h ja auratulla pätkällä päästiin noin kahtakymppiä. Pyörätiet oli monessa paikassa ns. nimellisesti aurattu, mutta usein aura ei ollut osunut ihan maahan saakka. Ajan myötä reitit tietysti polkeentuvat, kunhan ensin muutama sata kulkijaa ajelee samaa jotosta. 

Kahvipaussille istahdettiin Tupoksen ABC:lle. Karvalakkimiehet olivat miehittäneet lähipöydät, mutta tilaa riitti vielä meillekin. Munkkikahvien voimin matkaa jatkettiin takaisin kohti pohjoista.  

Kempeleen ja Oulunsalon kautta ajeltiin Vihiluotoon, jossa saatiin olla moottorikelkkamiehen pujottelukeppeinä. Merellä oli usvaista, sillä horisontin rajaa ei näkynyt lainkaan. Rantajäät olivat veden vallassa, koska merivesi oli taas nousemassa. Ainakaan vielä ei ole asiaa Hailuodon jäätielle.

Kaupunkiin palailtiin mutkitellen rantoja pitkin.  Lauha keli oli houkutellut ihmiset ulos koloistaan. Loppuparlamentti poristiin taas tutussa paikassa Haapalehdon Shellillä. Nälkä siellä tuli vaikka tänään ajeltiin lyhyt mutta hidas lenkki. Kiitoksia pojille matkaseurasta. Valko sai komean lumikuorrutuksen taivallettuaan 71 km.

Ensi pyhänä samat kujeet.

----------


## Shinryuu

Kävin polkemassa Kempeleen alueella ja törmäsin matkallani pyöräilijään Tupokseen suuntaavalla pyörätiellä. Jos etsivätaitoni eivät petä, niin kyseessä oli käyttäjä nimeltä arimk. Kiitos pienimuotoisesta ajoseurasta!

----------


## Ride

Kuvia päivän hitaalta mutta lyhyeltä lenkiltä

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## arimk

> Kävin polkemassa Kempeleen alueella ja törmäsin matkallani pyöräilijään Tupokseen suuntaavalla pyörätiellä. Jos etsivätaitoni eivät petä, niin kyseessä oli käyttäjä nimeltä arimk. Kiitos pienimuotoisesta ajoseurasta!



Oikein tunnistettu. Aamusella oli esteitä lähteä 08-lenkille, piti tehdä oma Limingan lenkki iltapäivällä. Kiitos vauhdikkaasta ajoseurasta.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaan aloittaa lenkin klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Tänään on luvassa muutama pakkasaste ja pyörätietkin on ehditty aurata iltaan mennessä. Pari tuntia rauhallista pyöräilyä johonkin suuntaan, tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään lähtöpaikalle saapui neljä pyöräilijää ja matka suuntautui Haukiputaan suuntaan. Pyörätiet oli pääosin hyvin aurattuja, muutamassa kohtaa ykköskansalaisten tieltä oli heitetty lumet meidän vähempiarvoisten reitille. Sääkin suosi, pakkasta oli asteen verran ja tuulikaan ei pahemmin häirinnyt, vaikka tulomatkalla se puhalsi paikon vastaisesti. Aikaa saatiin kulumaan muutama minuutti yliaikaa ja kilometrejä kertyi 36. Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville ja takaisin. 
Lupailee koko yöksi lumisadetta, joten reittiä ei kannata vielä kiveen hakata. Ollaan joustavia ja kyttäillään Shellin kulmilla auramiehiä. Jos jostain löytyy aurattu jotos, niin hyökätään sinne. Voi tulla taas mielenkiintoinen reittijälki.

Lähtiskö tuo kylän kovin auramies kahvipalkalla letkan eteen ajelemaan: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxmLTXt0G28

Lähtö aamukasilta Shellin pihalta.

----------


## EKH

08-taivaltaa lumessa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin lumikelissä (kuinkas muuten) lämpömittarin näyttäessä noin -4C lukemia. Ensin plussat: Lumi oli tänään kuivaa puuteria. Sitten miinukset: Puuteria oli paljon ja lisää tuli vaakatasossa lisää päin näköä. Saatiin ajaa oikein hyvä voimaharjoitus. Shellin pihalla laskettiin muonavahvuudeksi 10 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla suunnattiin kovaan vastatuuleen kohti Kiiminkiä. Alkumatkalla pyörätietä oli jonkin verran aurattu, mutta Talvikankaan jälkeen päästiin neitseelliseen hankeen. Kärkimiehet aurasivat latua ja peesareilla oli vähän helpompaa. Jäälin lähellä oli metrin korkuisia lumidyynejä ja pojat pöllyyttelivät läpi kuin hyökkäysvaunut.

Kiimingin ABC:lle pysähdyttiin kahvipaussille. Pyöräilijän naamat olivat saaneet jääkuorrutteen. Pojilla oli komeat jääpuikot leukaparroissa. Kiitoksia Markulle munkkikahveista koko letkan puolesta!

Paluumatkalla saatiin tuuli selän taakse. ABC:n tuulimylly otti maksimikierroksia, mutta vielä rupelit pysyivät paikoillaan. Omia tulomatkan jälkiä ei enää näkynyt, mutta onneksi matkan varrelta löytyi auran jälki. Myötätuulesta saatiin nauttia Patelaan asti. Viimeinen tunti ajeltiin taas vastatuuleen. Voimaakin saatiin taas ajettua jalkoihin. 

Pyöräteillä oli tänään rauhallista ajella, sillä vastaantulijoita ei ollut kovinkaan montaa. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Erkkolan sillan kulmilla. Taas ajeltiin lyhyt mutta hidas lenkki. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä.  Valko taivalsi tänä aamuna 64 km.

Ensi pyhänä jatketaan taas tätä jaloa harrastusta.

----------


## turtsi

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna perinteisellä paikaltaan ja ajallaan. Viimeksi käytiin pohjoisessa, niin käytäisiinkö huomenna vaikka idässä. Ajellaan kuitenkin se pari tuntia ilman sen suurempaa kiirettä. Lupailee huomiseksikin pientä vinkkaa nätissä pikkupakkasessa, joten laitelkaahan tuulen toppaavaa vaatetta päälimmäiseksi!

----------


## turtsi

Hitaat lähti lenkille viiden kuskin voimin. Reitti kulki Alppilaan ja Oulujoen reunoja kohti Kirkkokangasta. Sieltä ajelimme Kuusamontien vartta vanhalle Ylikiimingintielle ja palailimme toista puolta takaisin. Vinkka ja kuuroileva lumisade piti huolen että ilmaisia kilometrejä ei kertynyt. Onneksi riskejä vetojuhtia oli saapunut pappispartiosta. Illan voittonumerot maalissa oli 33.6km ja 17.2km/h
Ja myös tämänkertainen partakuva löytyy facebookista  :Vink:

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajetaan aamusella kahville ja takaisin. Sammakkomies lupailee yöksi jonkinlaista myrskyntapaista keliä. Tuulikin näyttää olevan pohjoisen puolelta, joten otetaan aluksi suunta ylös pohjoiseen. 
Jos kovasti satelee yöllä lunta, niin etsitään jostakin niitä aurattuja reittejä. 
Kahvit voitaisiin juoda Haukiputtaan Seolla.

Vauhti pidetään rauhallisena, joten ajokoirat laittakoot kaikki loimet päälle. Itse en lujaa pääsekään, joten olkaa kärsivällisiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-tuulessa ja auringonpaisteessa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin tuulisessa kelissä. Viime yönä oli pohjoismyrsky mennyt Oulun yli ja tuulet riepottelivat aamulla letkaa. Menomatkalla ajeltiin vastatuuleen ylös pohjoiseen. Auramiehet olivat tehneet työnsä varsin hyvin, sillä noin puolet reiteistä oli aurattu. Toinen puolisko olikin sitten voiman hankkimista reisiin. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.

Menomatkalla Ritaharjussa ajaminen oli kuin rodeossa, kun auramies oli tehnyt aaltomaista taidetta aurausjäljestä. Kellossa paineltiin komeiden lumidyynien läpi vauhdilla. Välillä vauhtia ei ollut riittävästi ja takaveroinen pyörä jäi sutimaan hankeen.

Ennen kahvia käväistiin Virpiniemessä, jonne piti ajaa autotietä pitkin. Pyörätiekin oli, mutta siellä ei päässyt eteenpäin ilman suksia. Kahville kurvattiin Haukiputaan Seolle. Naamat olivat melkoisen punaisina vastatuulisession jäljiltä. Korvapuustikahvit palautti lämmöt päälle jäseniin ja takaisin kaupunkiin tultiin kovassa myötätuulessa. Oli hieno tunne ajaa, kun aurinko paistoi naamaan ja tuuli työnsi takaa.

Lopuksi kierrettiin Hietasaari ympäri ja palailtiin torin rannan kautta Haapalehtoon. Lopuksi kiertelin vielä Kivikkokankaalla ihailemassa uudisasutusta.
Kiitoksia taas pojille. Mukava kierros ja hyvät jutut saivat aamun nelituntisen kulumaan nopeasti. Valko taivalsi tänä aamuna 71 km.

Ensi pyhänä 08-lenkit taas jatkuvat.

----------


## Ride

Hyvät oli tänäänkin jutut ja mukavaa oli, kiitos ajoseurasta.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## turtsi

Tiistain hitaat starttaa tänään taas klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Ajellaan vaikka kohti Maikkulaa ja lämpöasteitten kunniaksi rantoja pitkin takaisin. Parrat ei taida tänään jäätyä, vaan pikemminkin ne voi hulmuta kovan tuulen mukana.

----------


## turtsi

Illan hitaat pyörähdettiin neljäs kuskin voimin. Keli alkoi muuttumaan tosiaan haastavaksi ja reittivalintaa piti miettiä matkanvarrella uudestaan. Maikkulaan ajeltiin alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan, mutta takaisin tulo vaihdettiin sisämaahan tuulen ja jo pehmenneiden pyöräteiden takia. Matkaa saatiin taitettua 33km pari minuuttia etuajassa. Jälleen kerran huomattiin että moottoritien sillalla on Oulun kaamein pätkä pyörätietä, kun kelit vähänkään vastustaa.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän suuntaan. Keliruletissa arpa näyttää aamuksi noin -23C lukemia, joten kaikki loimet päälle. 
Tänään pyöräteillä oli todella luistava keli, kun jään päälle satoi noin 5 cm valkoista luikastetta. Pikkusen meno ajan myötä helpottuu, kun jotokset tuosta tallaantuvat. Varmaa on, että pitkiä sivuluisuja nähdään vielä huomennakin. 

Lähtö perinteiseen tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shellin kulmilta.

----------


## Ski

Tännekin tiedoksi mulla on Oulussa 47 Wölvhammerit vapaana viime talvi ajettu. Ostin ite 46. Yksityisviestillä tavoittaa.

----------


## EKH

08 maalla ja merellä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kirkkaassa pakkaskelissä. Elohopea piileskeli asteikon alareunassa -23 C lukeman kohdalla. Eilinen liukas keli oli vaihtunut turvalliseen nihkeään keliin. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 3 ajajaa. Onneksi Oulunsalon pojat tulivat paikalle, sillä muuten tiedossa olisi ollut yksinäinen taival.

Alkumatkalla käväistiin Raitotien vartta pitkin mutka Patelassa. Hietasaari käväistiin kiertämässä ympäri. Nallikarissa tutustuttiin talvikylään, jossa makkaragrilliä oltiin vasta pystyttämässä. Makkarat jäivät syömättä, mutta sen sijaan käväistiin ajamassa lenkki meren jäällä. Lunta oli jään päällä noin 5 cm, mutta se ei haitannut ajamista lainkaan. Cyclokin kulki hyvin jäällä.

Nallikarista lähdettiin kahville Maikkulan Nesteelle. Naamat olivat punaisina, mutta muuten tarettiin ihan hyvin. 

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin Metsokankaan kierrokselle. Etelään päin ajaessa aurinko tuntui lämmittävän naamaa ihan selvästi. Loppuparlamentti poristiin lentokentän risteyksessä. Tomi lähti ajelemaan Oulunsaloon päin ja Antin kanssa lähdettiin vielä uudestaan meren jäälle. 

Rannassa otettiin suunta kohti omaa lounaskattausta ja lähdettiin ajamaan kotiin päin. Antti lähti Vihiluotoon päin ja itse ajelin Oulunlahden yli Oritkariin. Jäällä oli muitakin kulkijoita liikkeellä kaikenlaisilla välineillä. Pyörällä oli ihan hyvä ajaa jäällä, kunhan meni vähän kauemmas rannan röpöläjäästä. Etempänä merellä oli ihan sileää jäätä. On harmi, että kukaan ei auraa luistelureittiä jäälle tänä talvena.

Kiitoksia taas pojille mukavasta lenkistä. Valko taivalsi tänä aamuna 66 km.
Ensi pyhänä 08-lenkit taas jatkuvat.

----------


## izmo

Kylmää kyytiä.. en tarkenis mutta kypärää täytyy nostaa kun tommosia matkoja ajetaan

----------


## turtsi

Huomenna hitaitten vuoro perinteiseltä paikaltaan klo 18:00. Taitaa olla jo pohjoisen lenkin vuoro, vaikka tuulet onkin etelästä. Hieman on lunta luvassa, mutta lämpötila pitäisi olla oikeen sopiva ajeluun.

----------


## turtsi

Hitaat ajaa kötyyteltiin kolmen kuskin voimin. Koska kaikilla oli ISP:tä alla, ajeltiin pohjoiseen vähän syrjäisempiä teitä. Koitettinpa kuvarastiakin napata vaan taidettiin myöhästyä muutamalla minuutilla. Paluumatkalla tuuli heitti kasvoille teräviä lumikiteitä. Mutta muutaman sakkolenkin jälkeen päädyttiin prisman pihalle tasan kahdeksaksi. Matkaa saatiin taivallettua 34km.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Käväistään huomenna Limingassa kahvilla. Etelän puolen pyörätiet ovat hyvässä ajokunnossa. Nastakumit ovat kuitenkin hyvä valinta tuolla jäätiköillä.
Vauhti on rauhallista nytkyttelyä ja lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Ride

Jälleen kerran kannatti lähteä matkaan, ei kaduta: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Limingan kierroksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkkiä kelit suosivat. Pitkästä aikaa oli sellainen normaali keli, joten matkanteko oli yhtä juhlaa. Lämpömittari näytti +1 C lukemia ja tiet olivat tukevasti jäässä. Kasituvalla letkan muonavahvuus oli 12 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Maikkulan ja kaakkurin kautta Kempeleen Linnakankaalle. Vanhan nelostien varressa päästiin sulalle jo pinnalle, kun peltotaipaleilla olivat lumet lähteneet. Välillä oli myös todella liukkaita kohtia tarjolla, muuta kanveesissa ei käyty lainkaan. Hyvät nastakumit ovat nyt todella tarpeellisia.

Limingassa käväistiin Rantakylän ja Värminkosken kierroksella. Vanhan Limingan läpi palailtiin ABC kasituvalle kahville. Kylän karvalakkimiehet olivat paikalla omalla aamuistunnolla laittamassa asioita kuntoon.

Munkin ja kahvin voimalla matka taas jatkui. Pojat luulivat oikeutetusti meikäläistä dementikoksi, kun kurvasin letkan kärjessä taas kohta kahvipaikalle, nyt Liminganporttiin. Kyselin baarin pihalla pojilta, että joko me ollaan käyty kahvilla tällä lenkillä? Oltiin kuulemma jo käyty. Varsinainen syy Liminganportin ovella käyntiin oli avaamisajan tarkistaminen. Liminganportti avataan sunnuntaisin vasta klo 11.00, joten siitä paikasta ei ole kovin paljon iloa 08-lenkin kahvipaikaksi.

Limingasta tultiin vanhaa nelostietä pitkin takaisinpäin kohti kaupunkia. Tie oli sula ja myötätuulessa vauhtikin oli ihan kohdallaan ainakin meikäläiselle. Tupoksen kohdalta palattiin pyörätielle, jota paineltiin Kempeleen läpi Oulunsaloon. Vihiluodossa käväistiin huoltotauolla sekä ihailemassa meren jääkantta. Lunta ei ollut jään päällä yhtään.
Kaupunkiin tultiin maita pitkin. Oulunlahdesta suunnattiin suoraan Haapalehtoon, kun kellokin oli jo puolenpäivän tienoilla. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmilla. Kiitoksia taas pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Valko rullasi tänä aamuna 91 km ajassa 4,25 tuntia.

----------


## JH-R

Hienoa lukea että toiset rohkenevat näillä Oulun "pääkallo" keleillä reippaalle lähes satkun kierrokselle :Cool: 
Myös hienoja kuvia, joissa välillä näki että jäätiköllä mentiin, tais porukkalla 90%:sti olla maantie/cyclocros:it alla. Eikö kapeampi tanko tee liukkaalla ajamisesta haastavampaa?
Itse en ole uskaltanut nyt viikkoon lenkille, vaikka Contin NS240:set alla...

Ajataanko Oulussa kevli/maantie iltalenkkejä porukalla, muita kuin tiistain hitaat?
Itselle kun iltalenkit sopisivat paremmin, mutta näiden hitaiden vauhdissa en taida pysyä... keskinopeus talvellakin 30km/h ?

----------


## rjrm

Ei varmasti ole 30km/h

----------


## JH-R

> Ei varmasti ole 30km/h



Oli kait joku lukuhärö tms... saattoi tulla keskinopeutta tuplaten :Cool: 
Noilla lukemiilla minäkin voisin pysyä porukan mukana, mutta onko ISP:t must?

----------


## VilleW

Keskari ollut aikalailla jotain 20km/h, eilen välissä vähän innostuttiin kun päästiin sulalle asfaltille. Näillä keleillä nastat on kyllä hyvin suositeltavat (must). Silloin vielä kun oli lunta niin pärjäs ilmankin mutta ei enää.

----------


## turtsi

Ajellaan taas huomenna hitaita perinteisellä ajallaan ja paikaltaan. Käydään vaikka etelässä päin mutka. Lumisade nähtävästi taukoaa ajon ajaksi, mutta liukasta on vamasti luvassa. Nastarengasta siis alle. Ajonopeudet katsotaan pienellä porukalla aina ajajien ja kaluston mukaan. Vauhtia ei siis tarvi pelätä, porukkaan mukaan vaan!

----------


## turtsi

Neljä hidasta ajeli tiistain etelään suunnatun lenkin. Keli oli oikeastaan ihan mainio, ei ollut liian liukasta, eikä sohjoista. Mitä nyt välillä meinasi takamus kastua kun ei tullut lokareita mukaan. Hyvän kelin myötä myös vauhti oli hieman reippaampi. Loppupalaverissa saatiin ihailla tasalukemia. Ajoaika kaksi tuntia, ajomatka 40km ja keskinopeus 20kmh.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla olis taas lenkin aika. Otetaan suunta ensin vastatuuleen, eli etelään päin. Kahvikuppeja nostellaan taas Limingan suunnalla.
Keli on sellainen, että on joko äärimmäisen liukasta tai sitten ihan sulaa. Nastakumikeli on se on vielä kuitenkin ihan kirkkaasti. 
Vauhti on hidasta, joten pukeutukaa lämpimästi.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän jäätiköillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa mahtavassa talvikelissä. Lämpömittari näytti +0 C lukemia ja taivas oli ohuessa pilvessä. Ajokelistä sen verran, että rattaat pyörivät vuorotellen sulalla asfaltilla ja puhtaalla jäällä. Ilman nastoja ei olisi ajaminen onnistunut sivuteillä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Saarelan ja Sanginsuun kautta jäiselle Juuruksen tielle. Liimatan tiellä koira päätti liittyä mukaan letkaan. Hauva ei halunnut mennä kotiin ennen kuin joka mies oli rapsuttanut sitä riittävästi. Pissitauolla koira päätti sitten lähteä kotiin.

Linnakankaalta siirryttiin vanhan nelostien varteen ja suunta otettiin kohti etelän huvituksia. Vastatuuli haittasi vähän meitä huonokuntoisia, mutta letkasta löytyi kyllä riittävästi voimaa vetohommiin. Kahville kurvattiin kasituvalle parin tunnin ajamisen jälkeen.

Kahvin ja munkkiporsaan voimin matka jatkui läpi vanhan Limingan. Todella jäiset Värminkosken ja Rantakylän tiet kierrettiin nyt eri suuntaan kuin tavallisesti. Limingasta päästeltiin lopuksi hyvässä myötätuulessa kohti pohjoista. Pikkusen vetomiehet pillastuivat myötätuulessa, mutta muuten matka taittui mukavasti jutellen. 

Vanhaa nelostietä ajeltiin aina Limingantulliin saakka. Lopuksi palailtiin Joutsentien kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia taas pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Lopuksi rullailin kaikessa rauhassa satasen täyteen. 

Tänä aamuna omaan mittariin kertyi 101 km ajassa 4,46 tuntia.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä huomenna iltakuudelta. Tarjolla rauhallista toipilasvauhtista ajoa pari tuntia.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat poljettiin viiden ajajan voimin. Reitti suuntautui Kiiminkiä kohti ja käännös tehtiin Jäälinjärven pohjoispään kohdalla. Pienessä myötätuulessa tulimme takaisin reipasta vauhtia samaa ajettavaksi todettua reitti, joten ehdimme takaisin Prismalle muutamaa minuuttia vaille kahdeksan. Kilometrejä kertyi 36 ja keskinopeus noin 18 kmph. Lämpöasteita oli noin kaksi ja pyörätiet olivat osittain kuoriutuneet jääpeitteestä. Jäätyneetkin kohdat olivat pehmenneet, eivätkä ne olleet erityisen liukkaita, mutta piikkirengaskeli kuitenkin. Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla olis taas lenkin aika. Otetaan taas alkumatkalle suunnaksi vastatuuli, joten Liminkaan päin ajellaan. Vaikka siellä vettä satelee nyt, on nastarenkaiden keli vieläkin. Vauhti saa olla hitaampi kuin viime pyhänä. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Ride

Tänään käytiin kahvilla Liminganlahden luontokeskuksessa, tässä kuvia
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## arimk

Tässä 08-lenkki kuvana

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Liminganlahdella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa mukavassa kevätkelissä. Lämpömittari näytti +2 C lukemia ja taivas oli taas pilvessä. Pyörätiet olivat aamulla ihan röpöläjäällä. Ilman nastoja ei ajaminen olisi siellä onnistunut. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin mahdollisimman paljon sulilla autoteillä. Rapakot olivat isoja ja peesarin tunsi taas pitkästä aikaa naamasta. Kaakkurin ja Kokkokankaan tien kautta siirryttiin vanhan nelostien varteen ottamaan mittaa vastatuulesta. Limingassa päätettiin vierailla Luontokeskuksessa kahvilla.

Luontokeskuksessa katseltiin vähän aikaa Metsähallituksen luontonäyttelyä ja käväistiin kahvilan tornissa tiirailemassa kaukoputkella maisemia. Kahvia ja pullaakin saatiin, joten matka saattoi taas jatkua.

Paluumatkalla nautittiin myötätuulesta. Haarasillan ympyrästä paineltiin vanhaa nelostietä kohti pohjoista. Keli oli lämmennyt ja rapakot suurentuneet aamusta. Ei siellä ollut vielä kovinkaan paljon kaksirattaisia tien päällä. Madekoskella tuli pari vanhaa jermua vastaan ja Tupoksessa nähtiin Mikan perävalojen vilahdus, mutta ajamalla ei miestä saatu kiinni.

Lopuksi palailtiin Madekosken sillan kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi 95 km ajassa 4,25 tuntia.

----------


## mhelander

No johan. Mulla lipsahti alle maastosliksit joita en kehdannu käydä vaihtamassa, ei niillä pyöräteillä pysyny oikein pystyssä.

Ajoin sitten Leppiniemen kautta Muhoksen läpi ja Tyrnävältä Tupokseen. Kello oli 11:30 ja olin varma kun ketään ei kumpaakaan suuntaan näkynyt että 08-juna on jo mennyt... Ajoin Kempeleestä Oulunsalon ja Kaakkurin sekä Maikkulan kautta kotio. 117 kilsaa ja 5h 5min pyörii kammet.

Jos ei kelit tästä pahene niin maantiepelillä kehtaa kohta saman lenkuran ajaa. Nyt oli jää jäätä tiellä vain Montta-Leppiniemi välillä vähän ja pahiten Leppiniemen risteyksessä.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## arimk

Muistutus, on taas se aika viikosta. Tiistain hitaat huomenna entiseen aikaan vanhasta paikasta. Periaatteella kohti tuulta ja myötäseen takaisin ajellaan pari tuntia rauhalliseen tahtiin. Tervetuloa!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaille lähti kolme reipasta polkijaa reippaassa räntäsateessa. Yksi kokeili kuntoaan ja luovuttu jo alkuosuudella. Kahdestaan taivalsimme takaisin Raksilaan, josta suuntasin vielä Maikkulan sakkolenkille. Koivurannan kahvilan kohdalla minäkin luovutin, kun kinttaat olivat läpimärät. Aikaa oli mennyt tuntineljäkymmentä ja kilometrejä kertynyt 30. Ensiviikolla on varmasti parempi keli :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla hiljalleen Muhokselle kahville. Eiköhän sieltäkin joku avoinna oleva baari löydy. Reitti on mennen tullen pohjoispuolen tietä edestakaisin.
Nastat pyörii vielä alla ja vauhti on mulla sitä tuskallisen hidasta. Koittakaa kestää.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Värilliset ajolasit oli tänään tarpeen pitkästä aikaa, Esa tekee kattavamman raportin. Keuhkokuume on hellittänyt ja henki kulkee taas kiitettävästi. Ajohaluja oli jo osan porukaa mielestä liikaakin. Tällainen edestakainen lenkki tänään.

----------


## Ride

Muhoksella käytiin ja kahvipaikkakin löytyi https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Muhoksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa aurinkoisessa kevätkelissä. Kalenteri näyttää maaliskuun puoliväliä, muuta tunnelma oli jo keväinen. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -6 C lukemia, mutta keli lämpeni lenkin aikana noin 10 astetta. Letka suuntasi maantielle kohti Muhosta. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 17 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin muutama kilometri pyöräteitä. Markkuun kohdalla siirryttiin maantielle, jota ajeltiinkin aina Monttaan saakka. Tie oli pääosin ihan sula, mutta muutamia jäätikköpätkiä oli varjopaikoissa. Oli oikein mukava ajella letkassa maantiellä pitkästä aikaa. Nastarenkaat vielä rapisivat alla, joten ihan kesätunnelmasta ei voi vielä puhua.

Kahvitauolle pysähdyttiin Muhoksen Nesteelle. Baari avautuu nykyisin sunnuntaisin klo 9.00, joten siellä on hyvä pitää taukoa kesän maantielenkeilläkin. Pullaa ja kahvia riitti hyvin koko marssiosastolle.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Leppiniemen kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon. Päivärinteen kohdalla transitmies tööttäili meille apinoille ja huusi lisäksi kaikki tuntemansa suomalaiset kirosanat. Taas on se aika vuodesta jolloin suomalaista autoilijaa koetellaan. Tien varteen on ilmestynyt outoja kulkijoita. Mutta suurin osa autoilijoista ajoi kuitenkin kohteliaasti. Välillä pojat meinasivat vähän villiintyä, mutta onneksi rauhoittuivat taas kohta ajamaan rauhallisesti. Haapalehtoon palailtiin pikkusen ennen puoltapäivää. Oli mukava porista loppuparlamentissa, kun aurinko lämmitti lähes kuumasti meitä talvikintasmiehiä.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Pappiskapartio lähti ajelemaan iltapäiväksi ja muutkin lähtivät kohti lounaskattausta. Itse testasin Haapalehdon grillin antimet ja hyvää oli. Omaan mittariin kertyi 90 km ajassa 3,51 tuntia.

Lopuksi kaikkien transitmiesten toivelaulu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr8FVHBGMQ4

----------


## mhelander

Hieno oli ajokeli, yritin passata nesteelle kympin jälkeen mutta vastaan tuli kolme kuvista löytyvää kuskia jotka sainkin kiinni PetCremon jälkeen Tyrnäväntiellä.

Aamulla oli maantieslikseille kivaa mutta onneksi kuivaa mustaa jäätä tarjolla kunnes pääsin Oulun Kiviniemeen, siitä lähtien oli tiet melkein kesäkunnossa. Sakkolenkin ajoin Kajaanintietä ja Madekosken kautta, tarjolla oli märkää mustaa jäätä...

----------


## VilleW

Kolmen kopla ajeli tosiaan Nesteeltä sitten Tyrnävän ja Ala-Temmeksen kautta Liminkaan ja sieltä edelleen vanhaa nelostietä Kempeleeseen ja lopuksi Oulunsaloon. Vauhti meinas kokoajan kiihtyä kun pääsi hyvässä kelissä maantien reunaa ajamaan, fiilis vähän kuin nuoret orit kevät laitumella. Matkaa kertyi meidän poppoolle aikalailla 107km. Mahtavaa hommaa!!

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Rakas päiväkirja.
Eilen syyllistyin johonkin sellaiseen, mitä en olisi aivan äkkiä uskonut tapahtuvan.
a) Starttasin kahdeksalta lenkille
b) Ajoin vähän päälle 120 kilometrin lenkin alle kahdenkympin keskinopeudella
c) Stoppasin kahville lenkin puolessa välissä.
d) Nautin tästä kaikesta  :No huh!: 

Olenko tulossa vanhaksi, vai onko tämä merkki jostain vakavammasta?



Käytiin siis mekin Muhoksella kahvittelemassa, mutta huomattavasti nollakasimiesten pikajunaa hitaammalla vauhdilla. Kiitokset Pasille ja Timolle huikeasta seikkailusta!  :Cool:

----------


## Hebe

Huomenna taas hittaitten aika. Vauhti korostetun rauhallinen.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelään päin kahville. Lupailee pitkästä aikaa ihan reipasta -10C pakkasta aamuksi, joten isot Joulupukin ajokinttaat pitää kaivaa vielä esille kaapista.
Kahvit voidaan juoda vaikkapa Kasituvalla Limingassa. Markku Eilola-Jokivirta lupasi tarjota pullakahvit koko marssiosastolle.

Vauhti on taas tuskastuttavan hidasta, joten kärsivällisyyttä ja vaatetta kovasti mukaan. Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

Mulla jää nyt lenkki väliin. Yöllä alkoi oksennustauti jota on ollut töissä liikkellä. Markun tarjoama kahvitarjoilu siirtyy myöhempään ajankohtaan koska en ole paikalla. Oli tarkoitus että minä maksan ja laitan laskun menemään Markulle. Ajakaa mukava lenkki rauhallisesti.

----------


## arimk

Aamulla Shellille kerääntyi yhdeksän ajajaa. Yöpakkanenkin oli hellittänyt muutamalla asteella ja etelätuulta vain hieman. Pidimme suuntana alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaisesti Kasituvan kahvipaikkana. Reitti oli hieman tavanomaisesta poikkeva, katsokaa itse kartasta. Munkkikahvien jälkeen suuntasimme perinteisempää reittiä Vihiluotoon saakka. Siitä me nastarengasmiehet oikaisimme jäätä pitkin Oritkariin. Etelätuuli voimistui koko reissun ajan ja puhalsi mukavan navakasti jäällä selän takaa. Kilometrejä kertyi 77 ja takaisin Haapalehtoon tulimme 18 minuttia yli puolen päivän.
Kiitoksia kanssa polkijoille retkiseurasta.
Esalle pikaista paranemista!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat lähtevät tekemään jälkiä uuteen lumeen iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Ajellaan rauhallisesti parin tunnin lenkki. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat poljettiin tänään kolmen henkilön voimin. Reitti suuntautui Korvenkylään, josta mutkitellen poikettiin toiselle puolen jokkee. Takaisin Prismalle saavuttiin tunnin ja kolmen vartin kuluttua lähdöstä. Kilometrejä kertyi kolmisenkymmentä. Pyöräteillä oli reippaasti irtolunta ja pakkanenkin kiristyi lenkin aikana kahdeksaan asteeseen, joten tuli mielikuva talvipyöräilystä. Liukasta ei ollut, paitsi muutamassa kohdassa lumen alla ollut ura hieman haittasi suuntavakautta. Kesäkummit saavat vielä odottaa vuoroaan.
Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan olisi taas tarjolla reippailua ulkoilmassa. Ajellaan hyvien olosuhteiden toivossa etelän suuntaan. Kahvit siellä jossain Limingan lähistöllä, kun sattuu sopivan oloinen baari kohdalle. Tänä aamuna pyörätiet olivat tukevasti sohjossa, mutta huomenna voi olla vähän parempi ajokeli. Ainakin vanha nelostie on hyvässä kunnossa. Reitti on sekoitus pyörätietä ja maantien reunaa. Nastoilla ajellaan ainakin vielä huomenna.

Vauhti on hidasta, joten malttia peliin. Jospa siellä lakeuden suunnalla näkyisi jo lintujakin kevätpuuhissaan. 
Huomatkaapa, että ensi yönä Suomi siirtyy kesäaikaan. Lenkki lähtee liikkeelle Haapalehdon Shelliltä uuden kesäajan mukaan klo 08.00.

----------


## arimk

Pyrähdettiin Liminganlahden opastuskeskukseen aamupäivämunkkikahville.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lintuja ja noitia tiirailemassa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa poutakelissä. Ajokeli vaihteli röpöläjäästä ihan sulaan asfalttiin. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +1 C lukemia ja taivas oli tukevasti pilvessä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin muutama kilometri Oulun pyöräteitä. Eilen sataneet sohjolumet olivat auraamatta ja nyt tarjolla oli röpöläjäätä. Nastarenkailla pärjäsi jotenkin, mutta jännitystä oli kyllä ihan riittämiin.

Kempeleen eteläpuolella oli ihan kesäkeli. Pyörätie oli täysin sula ja pellotkin lähes lumettomia. Menomatkalla vähän vastatuuli vaivasi, mutta muuten ajeltiin mukavasti Liminkaan. Kahvit juotiin Liminganlahden luontokeskusessa. Piha oli täynnä lintupongareiden autoja, mutta lintuja ei kuitenkaan näkynyt. Baarin puolella oli hyvin tilaa ja lintujakin näkyi hyvin näyttelyosaston puolella.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Limingan läpi Haaransillalle. Vanhalla nelostiellä pudoteltiin kesävauhtia myötätuuleen kohti Kempelettä. Kokkokankaantien kautta ajeltiin vanhalle Iinatin tielle. Kainuutielläkin käväistiin sen verran, että päästiin Madekosken sillalle. Oulujoessa nähtiin sitten lintujakin, kun parikymmentä Joutsenta piti toitotuskonserttia sillan kulmilla. Haapalehdossa noidatkin olivat heränneet koloistaan jakamaan vitsoja anteliaille kansalaisille. Loppuparlamentissa meillä oli samanväriset naamat kuin noidilla.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Rapa lensi sen verran, että ikipeesarin vaatteet menivät pesuun. Omaan mittariin kertyi 93 km ajassa 4,06 tuntia.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat iltasella entisin ehdoin talvisessa kevätsäässä.
Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat poljettiin yhden miehen voimin. Reitti suuntautui vastatuuleen, siis etelän suuntaan. Meno maistui ja jatkuva tihkusade teki ilmasta happipitoista, eikä maantiepölykään vaivannut. Pian löysin itseni Värminkosken portilta sattuneesta syystä, joten hieman tuli sakkolenkkiä. Tiet olivat sulia vain muutamassa kohtaa olis sohjoa. Taitaa olla pian renkaanvaihto sileämpään malliin.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla vaihteeksi pohjoiseen Iin Shellille kahville. Mulla on nyt sellainen välikelin rengastus, eli alla rullaavat 35 milliset cyclocross-renkaat. Sen verran sulaa on jo, että noilla pitäisi koittaa pysyä pystyssä.
Vauhti on sitä rauhallisempaa taivallusta.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iissä 

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin komeassa aurinkokelissä. Ajokeli oli priimaa, eli pelkästään sulaa asfalttia. Pari jäätikkökohtaa oli mutta ne selvitettiin tuurilla ja varoivaisuudella. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin -3 lukemia ja vastatuulirintamallakin oli harvinaisen rauhallista. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan. Vanhalla nelostiellä päästiin leveälle pientareelle, jossa oli hiekkaa ja kuivunutta kuraa ihan riittämiin. Ohiajavat autot nostivat ilmaan valtavan pölypilven ajaessaan keskiviivalla. Nyt olisi tarvetta oikein kovalla rankkasateelle, joka veisi pölyt pois. 

Ajaminen hitaalla telaketjulla sujui hienosti ja vetovuoro pyöri mukavasti. Meikäläiselle vauhtia oli ihan riittävästi. 

Kahville kurvattiin Iin Shellille, jossa olikin lenkin teemaan hyvin sopivia 8-munkkeja. Olivat näköjään tehneet Shellillä remonttia sitten viime näkemän. Munkkikahvien päivän taksa oli remontin myötä noussut nyt 4,60 euroon. Shelli kilpaileekin nyt varsin tasapäisesti Ervastin kanssa Oulun seudun kalleimman kahvipaikan tittelistä.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin ensin vanhaa nelosta Martinniemen risteykseen ja siitä käännös vasemmalle Kiiminkijokivarteen kohti Alakylää. Tämä tie oli päässyt talven aikana todella huonoon kuntoon. Oikeassa reunassa oli koko matkalla syviä kuoppia, joita kannattaa maantiepyörällä varoa tosissaan. Saatiinpahan harjoitella merkkien näyttämistä oikein urakalla.

Loppumatka Alakylästä Kuovintorille tultiin vastatuulessa. Auran majalla parkkipaikka oli aivan täynnä autoja, mutta muuten tien päällä oli varsin rauhallista. Fanitkin malttoivat olla tööttäämättä tänään. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorin pihalla. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!
Käväistiin Arin kanssa vielä sakkokierros Ritaharjussa. Tämän aamun saldoksi mittariin kertyi 103 km.

----------


## arimk

Tässä lenkki sakkolenkillä höystettynä.

----------


## arimk

Huomiselle säätiedotus lupaa kesärengaskeliä. Tiistain hitaat lähtevät Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä klo 18. Kierrellään rauhallisesti pari tuntia Oulun reuna-alueilla. Ajoreiteille osuu talven aikana hyvin hiekoitettuja osuuksia, joten maantiepyörä ei taida olla hyvä valinta. Katsotaan viikon päästä, joko päästään nauttimaan laillista valkoisen viivan huumetta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Viisi polkijaa lähti nauttimaan parin tunnin iltalenkistä. Aluksi käytiin ihmettelemässä Ruskon p**kamäkeä, mutta se oli hengetön. Sieltä jatkoimme Korvenkylään, josta monen mutkan kautta takaisin kahdeksaksi Prismalle. Liukkaita kohtia ei ainakaan tähän aikaan päivästä löydetty, vaikka puolet porukasta oli hyvin varustautuneita liukkauden varalta. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna Muhokselle kahville. Paluumatkalla vaikkapa Tyrnävän kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Lupailee ihan hyvää ajokeliä, joten kesäkalustolla olis tarkoitus ajella rauhalliseen tahtiin.

Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## arimk

Tänään kevyemmällä kalustolla tällainen lenkki.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki kesälenkillä Yöpyöräilyn reitillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin taas komeassa aurinkokelissä. Asfaltti oli jo niin kuumaa, että alla pyörivät kapeat kesäkumit. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin +1 C lukemia ja tuuli puhalteli kaakon suunnalta. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 18 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä vastatuuleen kohti Leppiniemeä. Vauhti koitettiin pitää aisoissa varsinkin ylämäissä. Oli oikein kesäinen meininki, kun viimeisen puolen vuoden ajalta tutuksi tullut nastojen rapina on nyt taaksejäänyttä elämää. 

Vetovuoro pyöri mukavasti. Vetäjää vaihdettiin hitaalla telaketjusysteemillä parin minuutin välein. Leppiniemessä pysähdyttiin vanhassa tutussa paikassa kastelemaan rantapusikoita. 

Kahvit juotiin Muhoksen Nesteellä. Lättykahvit taisi olla se suosituin kattaus tänä aamuna. Matka jatkui potretin jälkeen kohti Tyrnävää. Lakeudella puskettiin sivutuuleen. Viime kesänä korjattu tie oli edelleen hienossa kunnossa. Pelloillakin oli jo elämää, kun joutsenet ja kurjet pitivät omaa konserttiaan ruohikoissa. 

Alatemmekseltä päästiin viimeinkin pudottelemaan myötätuuleen kohti pohjoista. Muuten meni ihan hyvin, mitä nyt vetomiehet meinasivat villiintyä. Vanhalla nelostiellä oli reipas myötätuuli ja letkassa oli hyvä peesailla. Yksi valkoinen Volvo testasi, kuinka läheltä pyöräilijän voi ohittaa osumatta. Tulos oli noin 15-20 cm:n tienoilla. Keskimäärin lenkillä on aina yksi autoilija, joka on ottanut asiakseen pyöräilijöiden kiilaamisen. 

Yksi asia, jossa meidän pitää parantaa omaa ajamista, ovat liikenneympyrät. Kempeleen ympyrään tultiin liian lujaa. Kärki ehti hienosti ympyrästä pois, mutta letkan peräpää oli vaikeuksissa autojen kanssa. Meidän pitää muistaa, että olemme jokainen väistämisvelvollisia niitä autoja kohtaan, jotka ovat jo ympyrässä. Väkisin ei ympyrään saa tunkea autojen eteen. Jos ympyrään tullaan hitaammin, niin vaaratilanteilta vältytään. Kärki katsoo vielä ympyrän jälkeen, että ovatko kaikki mukana.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteen pihalla. Samassa paikassa oli toinen letka juuri lähdössä liikkeelle. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Tämän aamun saldoksi pyörän mittariin kertyi 120 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 28 km/h. Ajoaikaa noin 4,19 tuntia. Pikkusen hitaamminkin olisi voinut ajaa.
Ensi sunnuntaina minulla jää todennäköisesti 08-lenkki väliin. Lauantaina olisi tarkoitus ajella pitempi sessio, joten sunnuntai taitaa olla jonkinlainen köllöttelypäivä.

----------


## Ride

Kuvia päivän lenkistä 08-lenkin Facebook sivulla. Laitan tännekin kunhan saan OneDriven pelittämään.

----------


## Ride

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## mekatsu

Hurjia kavereita !  Maasturillaki joku mukana ja tuommonen keskituntinopeus ...huh.  :Hymy:

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaatkin siirtyvät kesäaikaan. Huomenna suuntaamme pyörämme klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä maantielle. Ajatuksena ajaa Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie -reitti. Nopeus n. 25-27 km tunnissa, mutta ketään ei jätetä. Tarvittaessa nopeutta lasketaan sopivaksi. Aikaa kannattaa varata muutama minuutti yli kahden tunnin, kun tiet ovat kevätkunnossa ja rengashuoltotöitä voidaan joutua tekemään. Ensi lauantaina on perinteinen Juustolan kierros, joten nyt on viimeiset hetket verestää ryhmäajotaitoja. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaitten maantiekausi on avattu. Ajoimme kuuden hengen porukalla ennalta aiotun reitin ajassa 2 h 10 min. Kilometrejä kertyi 57 keskinopeudella 27 km/h. Lämpötila oli n. 6 astetta koko reissun ajan, eikä taivaalta tullut pisaraakaan. Tiet olivat kuivuneet päivän sadekuuroista. Tämä reitti oli kohtuullisen hyvässä kunnossa, kuitenkin muutamia suuriakin reikiä kuitenkin löytyi, mutta ne olivat keskittyneet pienille matkoille. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## mhelander

> Hurjia kavereita !  Maasturillaki joku mukana ja tuommonen keskituntinopeus ...huh.



Kaksihan niitä oli joista toinen DH-tason täysjoustolla. Sillä yritin pysyä loppusiirtymän spurttiharjoituksen kannoilla mutta loppu pykälät kesken yli 45:n vauhdissa. En sentään tippunut kokonaan kun sain kiinni kovemman kautta...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## EKH

Moro
Mulla jää huominen 08-lenkki väliin. Ajeltiin tänään 200 km brevetti 15 hengen porukalla. Huomenna pitää ottaa vähän kevyemmin. Ajelkaa rauhallisesti.

----------


## Mazza

Minkäslaista lenkkiä huomenna on tarjolla? Voisin ajella mukana jonkin matkaa, mutta kääntyillä jossain vaiheessa yksin takaisin, jotta kerkiäisin rouvan kanssa rakentajamessuille. Kalustona joko kippurasarvinen tahi maastopyörä katutassuilla. Vauhti ajopelistä riippuen hidas tai hitaampi.

Edit: Tulikin este, toisella kerralla sitten.

----------


## VilleW

Tänään oli ilmeisesti moni vakiokasvo jäänyt potemaan krapulaa eilisestä Juustolan reissusta mutta koitetaan ymmärtää :Hymy:  9 henkeä saapui kuitenkin lähtöviivalle. Ensimmäistä kertaa tälle vuotta saatiin Donnien edustajakin mukaan.

Keli oli varsin hyvä, pilvinen ja tuulinen mutta kuiva, lämmintä muutama aste. Aluksi suunnattiin myötätuuleen Haapalehdosta kohti Laukan siltaa josta käännytiin Ylikiimingin suuntaan. 3 kaverusta jätti Seon kaffet väliin ja  irtautuivat porukasta Ylikiimingissä. Loput 6 jatkettiin tauon jälkeen matkaa Huttukylän kautta Purontielle, Kiiminkiin ja sieltä edelleen Takalontien kautta Alakylään. Pikku breikki pidettiin vakiopaikalla sillan kupeessa. Enää oli jäljellä matka Alakyläntietä pitkin Kuivasjärvelle ja sieltä tietä pitkin takas lähtöpisteeseen. Alakyläntiellä saatiin perinteinen tööttäys kanssaliikkujalta. Olisiko ollut kiire vaaliuurnille tai jotain.

Lenkki oli aika tarkkaan 100km ja maalissa oltiin tasan klo12. tässä reitti vielä kartalla siirtymineen... http://youtu.be/OmWV3kn35w4

Loppukevennykseksi vielä lyhyt videotallenne päivän reitistä... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmWV3kn35w4&sns=em

----------


## VilleW

Tänään oli ilmeisesti moni vakiokasvo jäänyt potemaan krapulaa eilisestä Juustolan reissusta mutta koitetaan ymmärtää :Hymy:  9 henkeä saapui kuitenkin lähtöviivalle. Ensimmäistä kertaa tälle vuotta saatiin Donnien edustajakin mukaan.

Keli oli varsin hyvä, pilvinen ja tuulinen mutta kuiva, lämmintä muutama aste. Aluksi suunnattiin myötätuuleen Haapalehdosta kohti Laukan siltaa josta käännytiin Ylikiimingin suuntaan. 3 kaverusta jätti Seon kaffet väliin ja  irtautuivat porukasta Ylikiimingissä. Loput 6 jatkettiin tauon jälkeen matkaa Huttukylän kautta Purontielle, Kiiminkiin ja sieltä edelleen Takalontien kautta Alakylään. Pikku breikki pidettiin vakiopaikalla sillan kupeessa. Enää oli jäljellä matka Alakyläntietä pitkin Kuivasjärvelle ja sieltä tietä pitkin takas lähtöpisteeseen. Alakyläntiellä saatiin perinteinen tööttäys kanssaliikkujalta. Olisiko ollut kiire vaaliuurnille tai jotain.

Lenkki oli aika tarkkaan 100km ja maalissa oltiin tasan klo12. tässä reitti vielä kartalla siirtymineen... https://connect.garmin.com/modern/ac...Y4ui19E.mailto

Loppukevennykseksi vielä lyhyt videotallenne päivän reitistä... http://youtu.be/OmWV3kn35w4

----------


## pakuri

Monelta, mistä ja minä päivinä hitaitten ja lahjattomien lähtöaika on?

----------


## VilleW

Tiistainhitaat lähtee Linnanmaan Prismalta klo18, ajoaika n.2h. Sunnuntaisin on sitten 08-lenkki mikä starttaa Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo8, siinä ajoaika n.4h. Facebookissa on 08-lenkit ryhmä josta kannattaa käydä katsomassa noita. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Han$a

Terve!
Onko Muhoksen suuntaan menevä pyörätie jo puhdistettu?

----------


## jjcale

Hello.
Hiekkaa oli vielä eilen illalla aika paljon, eli ei ollut vielä putsattu.
Ajelin kummallakin puolella jokea.

----------


## Han$a

Damn... Ei oikein vielä uskalla lähtiä sinne kajaanintielle rekkojen sekaan. Reittisuunnitelmat uusiksi! Jos on jottain reittiehdotuksia missä vähempi rekkaliikennettä jne voipi kertoilla  :Hymy:

----------


## jjcale

Mistäpäin olet lähdössä? Ainakin oulujoen pohjoispuolen maantien reunaa oli ihan hyvä ajella.

----------


## Han$a

Kaakkurista, tuota kans suunnittelin ajelis pohjoispuolta ja sieltä yk-oulu. Vaa mitenhä lie nuo pyörätiet kun tullaan sinne hönttämäelle ja korvensuoralle jne... Ei kait se auta ku lähtiä kattomaan  :Hymy:

----------


## MiHe

> Kaakkurista, tuota kans suunnittelin ajelis pohjoispuolta ja sieltä yk-oulu. Vaa mitenhä lie nuo pyörätiet kun tullaan sinne hönttämäelle ja korvensuoralle jne... Ei kait se auta ku lähtiä kattomaan



Aikalailla alkaa olemaan harjatut pyörätiet Hönttämäestä keskustaan päin, molemmat pääväylät : Kuusamontien molemmat puolet ja Hönttis-Talvikangas-Haapalehto-Erkkolan silta- Oys. Luulempa että pääset harjattuja pyöräteitä pitkin Kaakkuriin asti kun käännyt Kastellin koulun takaa Laanaojan vartta menevälle pyörätielle Maikkulaan ja siitä Maikkulan Nesteen ohi Kaakkuriin.

----------


## Han$a

> Aikalailla alkaa olemaan harjatut pyörätiet Hönttämäestä keskustaan päin, molemmat pääväylät : Kuusamontien molemmat puolet ja Hönttis-Talvikangas-Haapalehto-Erkkolan silta- Oys. Luulempa että pääset harjattuja pyöräteitä pitkin Kaakkuriin asti kun käännyt Kastellin koulun takaa Laanaojan vartta menevälle pyörätielle Maikkulaan ja siitä Maikkulan Nesteen ohi Kaakkuriin.



Hyvä homma! Ei muuta ku ajokengät jalakha  :Hymy:

----------


## lepper

Tiedoksi,,,,Virpiväylä on puhdas.

----------


## Han$a

Oulu-muhos-yk-oulu.  92 km tuli lenkille mittaa. Makia kelikin sattui ja suurin osa loppumatkan pyöräteistäkin oli jo putsattu.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla perinteinen Ylikiimingin lenkki. Alkumatkasta pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille, josta Ylikiimingin vuoristoon. Kahvit paikallisella Seolla.

Loppumatka reittiä Vesala, Huttukylä, Takalon tie, Kuovintori.

Vauhti noin 27-28 km/h.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Nollakasi vanhaa tuttua reittiä

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin patiolla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin komeassa aurinkokelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla pyöreätä +0 C lukemaa. Tuuli puhalteli idän suunnalta. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 21 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä sivuvastaiseen tuuleen kohti Laukan siltaa. Ylikiiminkiin päin mennessä paineltiin vieläkin vastatuuleen. Hidas telaketju raksutti hyvin ja vetovuoro vaihtui parin minuutin välein.

Kahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla. Aurinkopatio oli vihdoin avattu ja ulkoruokinnassa tarkeni ihan hyvin. Tästä se kesän patiokausi alkaa.

Paluumatkalla tuli vauhdikkaampi ysiletka vastaan lähellä Ylikiiminkiä. Lisäksi yksittäisiä ajajia tuli vastaan useaan kertaan. Tien päällä alkaakin olla jo kuhinaa puolen vuoden hiljaiselon jälkeen. Autoliikenne oli sen sijaan hiljaista. Tällä kertaa yksikään auto ei kiilannut tai edes töötännyt, lieko kuumakallet olleet vielä palautumassa Kärppäjuhlista.

Loppumatkan reitti tuli Kiiminkijoen vartta Alakylään, jossa mentiin rautasillan yli. Loppumatka Kuivasjärvelle paineltiin vähän reippaammin mukavassa myötätuulessa. 
Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorin pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. 

Kotimökillä vilkaisu mittariin kertoi tämän aamun saldoksi 113 km. Keskari taisi olla suurin piirtein 28 km/h. 

Ensi sunnuntaina minulla jää taas todennäköisesti 08-lenkki väliin. Lauantaina olisi tarkoitus ajella vähän pitempi sessio, joten sunnuntai taitaa olla jonkinlainen köllöttelypäivä.

----------


## EKH

Moro,

Mulla jää huominen 08-lenkki väliin. 
Käytiin 11 ajajan porukalla ajamassa 300 km:n brevetti tänään. 160 km:n ajan satoi vettä. Puolangalla lämpömittari näytti +2 C lukemia. Paleli kuin köyhän talon porsasta. Nyt pitää saada lämmöt takaisin päälle ja huomenna levähtää.
Huomenna on 08-lenkin lisäksi myös tarjolla Lekatien lenkkiä.

----------


## Hebe

Joko on viikonlopusta selvitty? Oma takakiekko ei selvinnyt, mutta se ei estä osallistumasta tiistain hittaille klo 18 Linnanmaan prismalta. Etenkin ennen ryhmäajoa kokemattomat teretulemast. Ja muut kokeneemmat mukaan opastamaan rauhalliselle palauttavalle lenkille.

----------


## EKH

Huomenna on äitienpäivä. Vanhan perinteen mukaan 08-lenkkiä ei ajeta äitien- ja isänpäivinä. Eli huomenna ei ole aamulähtöä Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna tiistain hitaat pyörähtää jälleen parin tunnin lenkin leppoisaa vauhtia. Lähtö entiseen tapaan Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Vaikka odotimme pari ylimääräistä minuuttia, lähtöpaikalle ei kerääntynyt kuin kolme ajajaa. Aloimme perinteisen reitin Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Ukonkaivos-Alakylä ja loppujorinat Kuovitien bussipysäkillä. Kilometrejä kertyi 54 ja muutamia minuutteja meni yliajalle. Lähes koko matkan tuli tihkusadetta sillälailla virkistävästi, muutamassa kohtaa vähän tiehempaan. Sadetakkia ei kuitenkaan tarvinnut pukea ja loppu viisiminuuttia saimme nauttia auringonpaisteesta. Kiitokset pojille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiimingin Seolle kahville.
Menomatka pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukan sillalle, josta käännös vasempaan Ylikiimingin vuoristoon.
Kahvin jälkeen palaillaan takaisin Vesalan, Puron ja Takalon tien kautta.
Loppuparlamentti Kuovintorilla Kuivasjärvellä.
Vauhti pidetään rauhallisena, eli selvästi alle 30 km/h.
Lähtö perinteiseen tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Ride

Muutama kuva aamun lenkiltä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG .

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin kierroksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin pilvisessä kelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +5 C lukemia. Tuuli puhalteli koillisen suunnalta. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 19 ajajaa.  Shellin pihalla ei enää näkynyt Oulujärven kiertäjiä aamukahdeksan aikoihin. Nähtävästi kaikki olivat päässeet jo onnellisesti maaliin. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä sivuvastaiseen tuuleen kohti Laukan siltaa. Ylikiiminkiin päin mennessä keulamiehet puskivat nokkavastaiseen tuuleen. Peesissä takana ei tuulta huomannut lainkaan. Ylikiimingin lähellä on tiessä muutamia todella isoja kuoppia, jotka kannattaisi korjata ennen Oulujokiajoa.

Kahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla. Tänään oltiin sisäruokinnassa, sillä kukaan ei tarennut istua patiolla pienessä tihkusateessa. En tietenkään muistanut eilen soittaa kahvilan rouvalta audienssia, joten tänään oltiin ihan yllätysvierailulla. Onneksi kaikille riitti kahvia ja pullaa. Paikalliset ukotkin olivat uskollisesti omassa aamuparlamentissaan. Tupa oli ihan täynnä, mutta hyvin kuitenkin mahduttiin sisälle. 

Paluumatkalla tuli vauhdikkaampi ysiletka taas vastaan autokorjaamon mäellä lähellä Ylikiiminkiä. Pojat ovat näköjään kellontarkkoja, sillä viimeksi sama letka tuli vastaan ihan samassa kohdassa. 

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Vesalasta kohti Huttukylää. Tämä tie on päässyt surkeaan kuntoon muutaman kilometrin pätkältä. Kuoppia on niin paljon, etteivät kädet riitä niiden näyttämiseen. Takalon tielläkin olisi kuoppia paikattavaksi. Nyt kevään aikana kuopat ovat syventyneet ja leventyneet. Mulla oli nyt alla 25 milliset renkaat ja ne tuntuivat sopivan 23 millisiä paremmin noille rosoisille teille. Vieläkin leveämpi rengas voisi olla jopa parempi. 

Alakylässä ihaitiin Kiiminkijoen tulvia samalla kun kasteltiin joen rantapenkereitä. Loppumatkalla kohti Kuivasjärveä sattui yksi rengasrikko lähellä Auran majaa. Kaveri ajoi kuoppaan ja vanne löi läpi puhkaisten samalla kumin. Merkkejä kyllä näytettiin, mutta kuoppia on niin paljon, että välillä kolutaan kuoppien pohjia. Loppuparlamentti poristiin samalla, kun alle väännettiin uusi kumi.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Kotona matkamittari pysähtyi lukemaan 111 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 29 km/h tienoilla.

Onko muuten kukaan ajanut tänä keväänä Joloksen tiellä? Lähinnä kiinnostaisi tietää, että millaisessa kunnossa se tie on?

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna. Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä lähtee klo 18 jonkinlainen pyöräkaravaani kohti Alakylää ja sieltä jatketaan perinteistä reittiä parin tunnin kierros. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat ajettin kymmenen ajajan voimin. Reitti oli Linnanmaa-Alakylä-Takalo-Puro-Huttukylä-Ylikiimingintie-Rusko. Kilometrejä tuli mittariin reilut 57 km ja aikaa saatiin kulumaan varttia yli kahdeksaan. Ilma oli hyvin kostea, vaikka ei varsinaisesti satanut.  Jarkko ajoi miinaan Takalontiellä ja rengashan siinä meni. Kun annoimme hieman palautetta verkkaisesti tapahtuneesta renkaanvaihdosta ja kehoitimme harjoittelemaan, niin lisäharjoitusta tuli Hönttämäellä. Arto jäi kaveriksi rengashommiin ja me muut ajoimme loppumatkan reipasta vauhtia kostean ilman koleuden vuoksi. Teiden reunat ovat aika reikäisiä, toivotaan paikkauskomppanian tekevän niille pikaisesti jotain. Kiitokset kanssa-ajajille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Iin Shellille. Menomatka Raitotien ja vanhan nelostien vartta ylös pohjoiseen.
Kahvin jälkeen katsotaan sopiva kierros joko Maalismaan tai Raasakan patotien kautta. Katsotaan sitten aamulla tuulitilanne. Yleensä myrskyn jälkeen on poutasää.

Vauhti on rauhallista ja pientareita kastellaan tunnin välein.

Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisella Maalismaalla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin tuulisessa kelissä. Lyyli-myrskyn rippeet puhaltelivat vielä kovasti lounaan ja lännen suunnalta. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +7 C lukemia. Iin kahvikattauksella muonavahvuus oli 21 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä vastatuuleen kohti Patelaa. Vanhalla nelostiellä tuuli riepotteli vasenta jonoa, mutta oikean puoleisessa jonossa pojat matkustivat naureskellen aurinkokannella. Sääkin alkoi parantua ja aurinko tuli pikkuhiljaa esiin.

Kahvit juotiin Iin Shellillä. Päivän potretin jälkeen matka jatkui uusin voimin kohti Maalismaata. Nyt saatiin tuuli selän taakse ja kahvista virkistyneet vetomiehet kiskoivat letkan myötätuulessa nopeasti kohti Yli-Iitä. Kovassa myötätuulivauhdissa kuopatkin tulevat nopeasti vastaan. Ihan tiukassa peesissä ei voinut olla, jos halusi nähdä kuopat.

Yli-Iin ja Kiimingin välisellä tiellä nokka käännettiin kohti vastatuulta. Paljon oli pyöräporukkaa liikkeellä, sillä vastaan tuli useita pikku porukoita ja muutamia yksittäisiä ajajia. Takalon tietä pudoteltiin Alakylään, jossa kasteltiin pientareet ennen Kiiminkijoen ylitystä.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin nokkavastaisessa tuulessa Alakylästä Kuovintorille. Keulassa tuli hiki, mutta peesissä pärjäsi paremmin. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorilla auringonpaisteessa. Tuuli kovensi lenkkiä, mutta hyvällä vuorovedolla matka taittui mukavasti.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Kotona matkamittari pysähtyi lukemaan 124 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 29,3 km/h tienoilla.
Ensi pyhänä on vuorossa perinteikäs Oulujokiajo, jossa on hyvä testata omaa kuntoaan. Lähtö on klo 10.00 Raksilan uimahallilta. 08-lenkkiä ei ajeta ensi sunnuntaina.

----------


## Ride

Muutama kuva eiliseltä lenkiltä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG .

----------


## turtsi

Huomenna ajellaan tiistain hitaita perinteiseltä paikaltaan ja ajallaan. Käydään nyt vuorostaan ajaan pohjoisen Alakylä-Haukipudas lenkki. Eiköhän siinä pari tuntia vierähdä, kun vauhti pidetään rauhallisena. Tervetuloa letkaan!

----------


## turtsi

Illaln lenkki saatiin ajella kuivin vaattein. Mitä nyt allekirjoittaneella tuli aika reipas hiki. Paksun softshelltakin saisi kai jo pikkuhiljaa heittää kesäteloille. Hurjimmat oli jo liikeellä lyhyillä lahkeilla. Letkassa taisi olla parhaillaan 16 kuskia, joista yksi oli Virpiniemessä letkan perälle mukaan tullut hybridikuski. Hyvin tuli mukana kolmenkympin kyydissä =) Tuulet oli Oulun seuduille harvinaisen tyynet ja matka taittui hieman rivakammin. Kilometrejä taisi tulla reilu 57KM ja aikaa meni pari minuuttia yli kaksi tuntia. Mukava reissu, jota mustasi vaan Alakyläntiellä kapinoiva Ford kuski. Nämä olkapäitä hipovat kuskit ei tunnu tajuavan leikkivänsä ihmishengillä…

----------


## rjrm

Ajoitteko te Alakylän kautta Haukiputaalle? Ajoin itse sen reitin tarkoituksena kohdata teidät ja liittyä letkaan. Ei sitten kohdattu. Ajettiin kai peräkkäin  :Hymy:

----------


## turtsi

Joo vastapäivään mentiin lenkki, eli Alakylä-Haukipudas-Virpiniemi.
Alkaa muuten olla aika surkeessa kunnossa tuo Kiimingintie, ainakin Alakylä-Haukiväylä väliltä. Näytti jo siltä että kohta vedettävä sekin yhessä letkassa keskenpänä tietä. Mutta tuurilla ja taidolla meni ilman haavereita.

----------


## EKH

> Alkaa muuten olla aika surkeessa kunnossa tuo Kiimingintie, ainakin Alakylä-Haukiväylä väliltä.



Toivoa paremmasta näyttää olevan tuolla:
http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...d-02204a0e008b

----------


## turtsi

> Toivoa paremmasta näyttää olevan tuolla:
> http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...d-02204a0e008b



No, tämä remppa tulee kyllä ihan tarpeeseen  :Hymy:

----------


## arimk

Huomenillalle on tilattu hyvää pyöräilysäätä. Saa nähdä mitä saadaan. Tiistain hitaat lähtevät entisestä paikasta iltakuudelta parin tunnin lenkille.
 Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Noin 22 pyöräilijää lähti reippaassa myötätuulessa Alakylää kohti. Alakyläntiellä ajettiin autoliikenteen vuoksi yhdessä jonossa Auran majalle saakka, jossa siirryimme parijonoon. Myötätuuli jatkui Takalon tiellä ja alkumatkasta lyhytlahkeiset vetäjät unohtivat ajoittain olevansa tiistain lenkillä, mutta vauhti saatiin kuitenkin aisoihin. Vauhtia saatiin laskettua sellaiseksi, että kaikki pysyivät letkan mukana lenkin loppuun. Takalosta kurvattiin Puron ja Huttukylän kautta Ylikiimingintietä Ruskoon. Iltaa kohti tuuli tyyntyi, eikä kunnon vastatuulta kohdattu koko matkalla. Kaksituntia ylitettiin kymmenellä minuutilla 57,3 km matkaan ja alkumatkan hätäilyn vuoksi keskinopeus nousi hieman yli 27 km/h. Kiitos ajoseurasta, jälleen ensitiistaina ajetaan.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle perinteiseen tapaan. Menomatka Laukan kautta ja takaisin Puro/Takalo reittiä. Vauhti on hidasta raahustamista, kun minä oon jarruna. Keli on se normaalin sateinen, joten lokarit ja muut suojat esille.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki sateessa 

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kylmässä sadekelissä. Lämpömittari pyöri lenkin aikana noin +7 C tienoilla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 3 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille, josta käännös myötätuuleen kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Vetovuoro toimi siten, että Mika veti koko ajan ja me ikipeesarit ajettiin perässä. Kaikki olivat tyytyväisiä työnjakoon. Vetomies sai sopivasti lämpöä koneeseen ja me saatiin sopivasti vetoapua.

Kahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla. Patiolla ei tarennut tänä aamuna edes paikallinen karvalakkiparlamenttikaan. Sade kastelee ja kylmettää miehet takuuvarmasti. Paleleminen on jo niin tuttua, että siihen alkaa jo tottua.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui kohti Vesalaa, jossa nopeampi letka tuli vastaan. Pikkusen olivat jääneet jälkeen normaalista aikataulusta. Kahvia ja pullaa jäi Seon tiskille varmasti riittävästi.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Puron tien kautta Takalon tielle. Yhtäkkiä letkassa kuului iso jysähdys ja samassa minun takakumi oli tyhjä. Kohmeisilla käsillä rengastyöt sujuivat jotenkuten. Matka jatkui 50 metriä ja sama jysähdys toistui. Nyt uudestaan rengastöihin jo selvästi jäisillä käsillä. Rengasta pumpatessa huomasin, että ensimmäinen jysähdys oli repäissyt päälykumiin ison repeämän. Sisäkumi pullotti reiästä ilkeän näköisesti. Tässä vaiheessa oli selvää, että tuolla kiekolla ei ajeta enää metriäkään. Lähetin pojat matkaan kohti Haapalehtoa ja soitin rouvan hakemaan. 

Loppumatka sujuikin helposti auton kyydissä. Sykekin laski jo alle 50/min. tasolle, joten aika kylmäksi kone jäähtyi. 
Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä. Ajoseura oli paljon parempi kuin sää.  Nyt päällä on kaksi villapaitaa ja rengastyöt odottavat. Saisi se kesä jo kohta tulla.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä ilta kuudelta. Viimeviikolta saatiin palautetta hitaiden reippaasta vauhdista. Nyt on jalkoja kesytetty viikonlopun kuussatasella, joten vauhti on todella maltillista. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Kutsua noudatti 13 pyöräilijää. Kiersimme Linnanmaa-Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä-Kuovitien pysäkki. Vaihdoimme vetäjää nopealla tempolla ja 54 km:n matkaan kului kaksi tuntia ja muutama minuutti päälle. Tuulen suunnasta ei saanut oikein selvää, väliin se puhalsi lisää vauhtia ja hetken päästä vastaan. Kiiminkijoentielle oli tehty hätäisesti Alakylän päähän surkeita paikkausräpellyksiä, mutta kuitenkin parempi, kuin kauheat kuopat. Mielenkiintoista seurata, miten tien korjaus jatkuu. Kiitos mukanaolleille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla perinteinen Ylikiimingin keikka. Menomatka Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukalle ja takaisin Vesalan, Puron ja Takalon kautta. Kahvit Seolla Ylikiimingissä.
Ajovauhti on rauhallinen, eli alle kolmeakymppiä mennään. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin aurinkopatiolla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kesän parhaassa kelissä. Lämpömittari näytti lenkin aikana +10-15 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 29 ajajaa.  
Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille, josta käännös vasemmalle myötätuuleen kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Matka sujui leppoisasti rallatellen, joskin yhdet rengastyöt tehtiin ennen kahvia.

Kahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla. Jono ulottui patiolle saakka ja samassa nopeampi 09-letka ajeli ohi kohti Utajärveä. Pojilla näytti olevan hyvä veto päällä, kun tulivat vastaan jo tässä vaiheessa. Pitkästä aikaa oli hyvä patiokeli eikä tarvinnut lainkaan palella.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui kohti Vesalaa, josta käännyttiin Huttukylään menevälle tielle. Kuoppia ja monttuja on täällä loputtomasti, mutta yli kuitenkin päästiin kohtuudella. Takalon tiellä letkan hännillä sattui yksi kuoppaan ajo, jonka seurauksena ko. pyörä hyppäsi ojaan. Onneksi kuskille ja kalustolle ei tullut mitään kummempaa haaveria.
Alakylässä on muuten aloitettu asfaltointityöt Haukiputaan suuntaan. Eilen ajelin tuolla suunnalla ja uutta asfalttia oli jo vedetty noin 2-3 km. Työn jälki oli loistavaa, joten tuolla suunnalla kannattaa käväistä ajelemassa.

Loppumatka Alakylästä Kuivasjärvelle vedettiin vastatuulessa. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorin pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Keskari taisi jäädä luvatusti alle kolmenkympin. Kotona matkamittari näytti 112 km.

----------


## Ride

Kuvia päivän lenkiltä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## Hebe

Huomenna sade loppuu 1755 ja klo 18 starttaa tiistain hitaat hitaalle ja rauhalliselle n.2h lenkille Linnanmaan Prismalta. Oivallinen paikka ensikertalaisille tutustua ryhmäajon saloihin ja iloihin.

----------


## Hebe

1755 ei satanut, 1800 satoi. En ennustanutkaan sateen alkua. 6 kuskia kiersi Kiimingin lenkin normitahtiin. Ylikiimingintielle asti oli jonkin sortin myötäistä, loppu vastaista. Muuten meni hyvin mutta Ylikiimingintiellä oltaisiin voitu höllätä enemmän.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille kahville. Aluksi Haapalehdosta Raitotietä Patelaan, josta vanhaa nelostietä ylös pohjoiseen.
Iin kahvien jälkeen Iijoen pohjoispuolta Yli-Iihin, josta käännös oikeaan kohti Kiiminkiä. Takalon tien kautta Alakylään ja Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorille.

Vauhti rauhallinen eli keskari alle 30 km/h ja pusikoita kastellaan tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iijokivarressa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kosteassa ja suhteellisen lämpimässä kelissä. Lämpömittari näytti lenkin aikana noin +13-15 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa.  Aamulla sateli jonkun verran ennen lenkkiä, mutta lenkin aikana sateli vain Yli-Iin suunnalla. Lyhyillä kamppeilla ei tarennut ajella vieläkään. Jospa sitä jonain aamuna pääsisi lyhytlahkeisilla liikkeelle vielä tänä kesänä.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä Patelaan, josta jatkettiin vanhalle nelostielle ylös pohjoiseen. Kahvit juotiin Iin Shellillä. Sen verran viileää oli, että suosiolla pysyttiin sisäruokinnassa. Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui Iijokivartta ylöspäin. Asemakylän rautasillasta siirryttiin joen pohjoispuolelle. Vastatuuli vähän vaivasi ennen Yli-Iitä, mutta riuskat veturit tekivät matkanteon helpoksi.

Yli-Iin ja Kiimingin välisellä tiellä päästiin harjoittelemaan urakalla kuoppien merkkaamista. Tälle tieosuudelle kannattaisi tehdä jotain remonttiin viittaavaa ennen kuin kalustoa särkyy. Kuopat ovat syviä ja leveitä, mutta onneksi onnistuttiin pujottelemaan läpi sujuvasti.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Takalon tien kautta Alakylään ja Kuivasjärvelle. Loppuparlamentti poristiin perinteisessä paikassa Kuovintorin pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Keskari jäi pikkusen alle kolmenkympin. Kotona matkamittari näytti 125 km.

Ensi pyhänä olisi perinteisen Rokuan lenkin vuoro. Lähtö on silloin Pyörä-Suvalan pihalta aamulla klo 08.00. Sitä ennen on kuitenkin vielä vuorossa mm. tiistain hitaat.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna starttaa klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä parin tunnin lenkille. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## EKH

Rokuan lenkki 2015


Lekatien lenkin ja 08-lenkin yhteinen Rokuan lenkki ajetaan sunnuntaina 28.6. klo 08.00 alkaen. 
Matkaan lähdetään Pyörä-Suvalan pihalta Lekatieltä. 

Menomatkalla ajellaan pyöräteitä pitkin Madekoskelle, josta siirrytään sillan yli Sanginsuun puolelle. Joen pohjoispuolta ajetaan Leppiniemeen Pyhäkosken voimalaitokselle, josta palataan takaisin joen eteläpuolelle ja aamukahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Jokaisen pitäisi maksaa itse omat aamukahvinsa.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkuu kohti Kylmälänkylää, jossa käännytään vasemmalle kohti Rokuaa.  

Rokuan kuntokeskuksella pidetään lounastauko kello 12-13 aikoihin. 
Tarjolla on Keittolounas hintaan 13 eur/hlö
Menu: 
Lihakeitto, leivät+levitteet, juustoa ja kurkkua, juomana kotikalja, maito, mehu, vesi
Marjakiisseli
kahvi /tee

Muhoksen Neste ja Rokuan kuntokeskus haluavat tietää arvion kahvinjuojien/ruokailijoiden määrästä jo sunnuntai-aamuna, joten pidetään lähtöpaikalla muonavahvuuden laskenta.

Paluumatkalla ajellaan aluksi Rokualta Kainuuntielle. Käännös oikealle ja pari kilometriä Kajaanin suuntaan. Oulujoen ylityksen jälkeen otetaan käännös vasemmalle pohjoispuolen tielle. Lopuksi rullaillaan Montan leirintäalueelle loppukahveille.

Lenkin pituus Lekatieltä Montan leirintäalueelle on noin 152 km. 
Loppuverryttelynä on vielä vapaataival Montasta Ouluun oman päivällislautasen ääreen.

Pääjoukko ajelee noin 28 km/h matkavauhtia. Ajetaan noin 20 ajajan ryhmissä. 
Lähtöpaikalla voidaan sopia, että keulaan voidaan laittaa menemään nopeampikin (n. 32 km/h) ryhmä, mikäli riihen riittää ajajia.

Rahaa tähän lystiin kannattaa varata noin 20 euroa, josta saattaa jäädä pari euroa taskun pohjalle pajatsorahaksi.

Tuon linkin takaa pitäisi avautua reitti:
https://goo.gl/maps/OYq65

----------


## arimk

Prisman päätyyn tuli määräaikaan mennessä yksi kaveri ja suuntasimme pyörät kohti Haukipudasta. Kiersimme Virpiniemen kautta, jossa lapset pelasivat potkupalloa sateessa. Palloilijoita riitti pyörätielle asti, joita väistelimme onnistuneesti. Kaveri ilmoitti jo lähtiessä päivän sateessa-ajokiintiöksi maksimi puolitoista tuntia, joten Haukiputaalla ajoporukka kutistui yhteen ja keski-ikä tippui +65 vuodesta <60 vuoteen. Kiersin nuoruuden innolla Ukonkaivoksen kautta Alakylään ja sieltä Liikasenperän kautta kotiin. Sade oli riittoisaa, sitä riitti tasaisesti koko reissun ajaksi. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## VilleW

Me käytiin tänään vielä pykälää hitaammalla lenkillä kun oli Nappulakumiretki Laivakankaalla. Siellä ei sade häirinnyt innokkaita kuskeja joita riittikin pitkälti toistakymmentä. Sokerilla ne nämä pikkumoottoritkin käy Kiitos järjestäjille!

----------


## EKH

Poristiin tänään Piiraisen Ismon kanssa ja sovittiin, että myös 09-lenkki ajaa sunnuntaina Rokuan kuntokeskuksen lounaskattaukselle. 
Ajovauhti on ollut heillä vähän reippaampi, eli 32-36 km/h välillä. 
09-lenkki lähtee sunnuntaina liikkeelle Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 09.00. 

Mukavaa, että Rokuan lounaspöytään saadaan reilusti porukkaa. Toivottavasti sää paranee ennen sunnuntaita. 
Piiraisen Ismolta saa tarkempaa tietoa 09-lenkistä.

----------


## V-P.V

Ei liity suoranaisesti pyöräilyyn mitenkään, mutta löytyykö Oulun keskustan (n.10km säteellä) lähettyviltä muuta leirintäaluetta kuin Nallikari? Ollaan telttailemassa ja yli 40€/vrk haiskahtaa ryöstöltä.

----------


## EKH

Eikös Kempeleessä ole leirintäalue junanradan varressa. Se on 10 km Oulun keskustasta. Muhoksella Montassa sitten seuraava, eli noin 30 km Oulun keskustasta.

----------


## cycleribbe

> Eikös Kempeleessä ole leirintäalue junanradan varressa. Se on 10 km Oulun keskustasta. Muhoksella Montassa sitten seuraava, eli noin 30 km Oulun keskustasta.



On siellä leirintäalue, mutta todennäköisesti lopettanut. On aika karmeassa kunnossa. Siinä vieressä on motelli, jossa on halvat hinnat. :Cool:

----------


## EKH

Rokuan lenkki

Tänään ajeltiin Lekatien lenkin, 08-lenkin ja 09-lenkin yhteinen Rokuan lenkki. Matkaa saatiin taittaa tämän kesän mittapuulla mukavassa kelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin 14 C astetta.

Aamun ensimmäinen startti tapahtui Pyörä-Suvalan pihalta Lekatieltä kello 08.00. Mukana oli noin 45 ajajaa, jotka jaettiin kahteen erivauhtiseen ryhmään. Nopeampi ryhmä ajeli edellä ja me hitaammat nautiskeltiin mukavasta 28-29 km/h vauhdista. Toinen startti tapahtui kello 09.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Sieltä lähti noin 15 ajajaa kohti Rokuan kuntokeskusta. Yhteensä Rokualla kävi tänään noin 60 pyöräilijää Oulusta.

Ajaminen letkassa oli oikein leppoisaa ja vauhti mukavan tasaista. Oli hienoa, että saimme liikkeelle eri vauhtisia letkoja. Nyt jokainen saattoi valita itselleen sopivalla tahdilla kulkevan porukan. Ainakin meidän letkassa ajaminen sujui hyvin eikä mitään kommelluksia sattunut.

Menomatkalla ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Madekoskelle, josta siirryttiin sillan yli Sanginsuun puolelle. Joen pohjoispuolta ajeltiin Pyhäkosken voimalaitokselle Leppiniemeen, josta palattiin takaisin joen eteläpuolelle ja aamukahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. 

Lättykahvien jälkeen matka jatkui mukavassa myötätuulessa Kylmälänkylän kautta Rokualle. 

Kuntokeskuksella oli tarjolla keittolounas alkusalaattien, kahvien ja jälkiruokien kera. Me olimme viimeiset asiakkaat, sillä koko paikka meni kolmeksi viikoksi kiinni kesähuoltotauolle.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui kohti Kainuuntietä. Ensin pari kilometriä Kajaaniin päin ja sitten vasemmalle Oulujoen pohjoispuolelle. Taivaanrantaan kertyi todella mustia ukkospilviä. Salamat välähtelivät horisontissa, mutta pahin sadekuuro meni jonnekin muualle. Loppumatka Monttaan saatiin ajaa auringonpaisteessa. 

Pyörä-Suvala tarjosi Montan leirintäalueen kahviossa koko porukalle munkkikahvit. Varsinaiselle yhteislenkille kertyi matkaa noin 153 km. 

Montasta Ouluun oli vapaavauhtinen taipale, jossa syntyi useita letkoja. Vuorovedolla matka taittui nopeasti ja aurinkoisella Haapalehdon Shellillä pysähdyttiin vielä hetkeksi loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia Pyörä-Suvalalle kahveista ja koko porukalle oikein mukavasta ajopäivästä! 

Sen verran kurvailin lopuksi, jotta omaan mittariin tuli pikkusen yli 200 km. Keskari näytti olevan pikkusen yli 28 km/h. Oikein mukava lenkki!

----------


## Hebe

useamman kyselyn vuoksi: 
300km brevetti 4.7 klo 600 Haapalehdon shelliltä. Reitti yms: ruununjoutsen 300km
400km brevetti 8.8 klo 800 Haapalehdon shelliltä. Alustava reitti yms. Urhon Kierros 400km

----------


## maantienässä

ei ole Kempele (onneksi) enää käyttökunnossa. Montta on lähin ja jos Kajaanin suunalta tulossa pyörillä, niin ilman muuta sinne.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna harrastamme jälleen ryhmässä ajoa. Tiistain hitaat ajoittaa noin kahden tunnin lenkin Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa mukaan vasta-alkajat sekä konkarit! Ajovauhti pidetään sopivana, keskimäärin 25-27 km/h.

----------


## arimk

Prismalle kertyi 14 polkijaa ja lähdimme taivaltamaan Alakylän suuntaan. Alakylässä teimme retken kaikki kaksi sisurin vaihtoa kerralla, tosin eri pyöriin. Lenkki jatkui tuttua reittiä Takalontietä Kiimingintielle, josta Purontien ja Ylikiimintien kautta Ruskoon. Vauhti pidettiin jälleen rauhallisena, mikä venytti reissua hieman ylipitkäksi. Hyvässä seurassa aika kuluu kuin siivillä, eikä yliaika tuntunut ketään haittaavan. Maantieosuuskilla vetäjää vaihdettiin noin puolen kilometrin välein, joka tuntuu olevan toimiva systeemi.
Tällä kertaa luulimme välttyvämme sateelta, mutta loppumatkasta saimme niskaamme pienen sadekuuron.
Kiitoksia kaikille ajoseurasta, jatkuu ensi tiistaina.

----------


## V-P.V

Kiitos leirintä vinkeistä vastanneille. Oltiin vielä muutama yö Nallikarissa josta siirryttiin Kalajoelle joka osoittaitui vielä kalliimmaksi. 45€\yö. :O
2aikuista3lasta teltassa + auto. Alkaa saamaan henkilökuntahintaan jo hotellista huonetta samaan hintaan. :-P . Hinnat on "hieman" nousseet mitä noilla nurkilla viimeeksi 10v. sitten tuli pyörittyä.
Nyt nokka näyttää jo kohti kaakonkulmaa ja kotia.
Enivei, on teillä Oulussa hienot mestat. Ensikerran täytyy ottaa pyörä mukaan matkalle jotta pääsee tutustumaan paikallisiin maastoihin.

----------


## px

> Enivei, on teillä Oulussa hienot mestat. Ensikerran täytyy ottaa pyörä mukaan matkalle jotta pääsee tutustumaan paikallisiin maastoihin.



..ja samalla venytättä reissua jokusella päivällä ja suuntaatte tuohon naapuriin Syötteelle ja Suomen parraisiin maastoihin. Iso-Syötteen hotellilla on toki ihan oikeita vuokrapyöriäkin, ks. www.bhc.fi

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki,

jää väliin ainakin minulta. 
Lupasin mennä talkoisiin Terva-etappeihin. Tulkaahan katsomaan kisoja huomenna Raattiin ja Tuiran silloille. Luvassa on vauhdikasta kortteliajoa. 
Kisat alkaa klo 10.00 junioreiden lähdöillä.

Tuolla on tarkempaa tietoa:
http://otc.sporttisaitti.com/tapahtumat/tervaetapit/

----------


## arimk

Huomenillaksi on tilattu hyvä pyöräilysää. Tiistain hitaat pyörittelee sen kunniaksi kampia tavallisen verkkaiseen tahtiin pari tuntia. Lähtö normipaikasta tasan iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Prisman nurkalle kerääntyi 16 pyöräilijää ja lähdimme Virpiniemen suuntaan. Meno pysähtyi ennen Holstinmäkeä rengasrikkoon. Toinenkin pyörä sai osuman, jonka seurauksena päälykumiin tuli patti. Ajaja lähti suunnistamaan kotia kohti, vaikka varakumiakin olisi ollut tarjolla. Molempien rengasrikkojen syy oli tiessä oleva iso reikä, jota ei riittävän hyvin näytetty. Vastoinkäymisten jälkeen jatkoimme vakioreittiä Virpiniemen kautta Haukiputaalle, josta Alakylän kautta takaisin Ouluun. Alakylässä tietä on paikattu, eikä siinä ole enää ammottavia aukkoja. Ajovauhti pysyi sopivana, mutta kuoppien näyttämisessä olisi parannettavaa meillä kaikilla. Yritetään ensi kerralla näyttää kaikki vaaralliset reiät koko letkan läpi, harjoituskohteita riittää liiaksikin.
Ajokeliksi saatiin tällä kertaa sitä, mitä tilattiin. Kiitos kaikille osanottajille!

----------


## Gubbe

Kiitos tiistain ajoporukalle mukavasta lenkistä. Erikoiskiitos renkaan lainanneelle miehelle ja avustajille renkaanvaidossa! Uusi sisärengas tulee tilalle kun taas tavataan lenkillä. Eka yhteislenkki oli niin tärkeä, että vararengas ja pumppu jäi kotiin, mutta tästä sitä oppii "keltanokka", uudessa harrastuksessa  :Hymy: 
Reiät tiessä ovat myrkkyä renkaille. Lämpötila ajon aikana oli sopiva, ei juuri hiki tullut, tällaistahan tämä Suomen suvi nyt on.
Tavataampa yhteislenkillä...

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla ylös pohjoiseen Iitä ihmettelemään. Alkumatkalla Haapalehdosta Raitotietä Kuivasjärvelle ja Patelaan. Sitten vanhaa nelostietä pohjoiseen.
Katsellaan paikan päällä kaikki nähtävyydet eli Haminat, Raasakan patotiet, Marionin kauhat ja Shellin pullavalikoimat. 
Paluumatkalla sitten Martinniemestä Alakylään ja loppuporinoille Kuovintorille Kuivasjärvelle.
Vauhti on jollekin rauhallista, mutta minä ajan täysiä eli korkeintaan 30 km/h.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iin ihmeitä ihailemassa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kuivassa ja puolipilvisessä kelissä. Lämpömittari noin +13 C lukemia. Muutama ajeli lyhyillä housuilla mutta minä luotin edelleen pitkään lahkeeseen Aamun muonavahvuus taisi olla 18 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä Patelaan, josta jatkettiin vanhalle nelostielle ylös pohjoiseen. Ennen kahvitaukoa katseltiin Iin nähtävyyksiä, eli vanha Hamina, Illinsaari ja Raasakassa oleva jättiläiskaivuri Marionin 10 kuutiometrin kokoinen kauha.

Tässä vähän juttua Marionista, jos aihe on vielä outo:
http://www.maaseutumedia.fi/marion-7...en-kaivinkone/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aPCr7S4E1U

Kahvit juotiin Iin Shellillä. Taas oli sen verran viileää, että suosiolla pysyttiin sisäruokinnassa. 
Munkkikahvien jälkeen matka jatkui nelostietä etelään päin. Keiskan ABC:n kohdalta käännyttiin Kiiminkijokivarteen. Jokikylän ja Alakylän välillä nautittiin uudesta sileästä asfaltista. 

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin mukavassa myötätuulessa Alakylästä Kuivasjärvelle. Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa  paikassa Kuovintorin pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Keskari taisi olla aika tarkasti kolmenkympin kieppeillä. Kotona matkamittari näytti 116 km.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna. Iltakuudelta lähdemme Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä parin tunnin lenkille. Vauhti pidetään verkkaisena, n. 25-27 kmh. Luvassa on kaunis kesäilta, eikä heinäkuinen hellekään haittaa. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Matkaan lähdettiin 22 pyöräilijän voimin, muutama ensikertalainenkin mukana. Kierrettiin Alakylä-Takalo-Puru-Ylikiimingintie reitti. Tällä kertaa ei satanut, mutta lämpötila tuntui aika viileätä ajankohtaan nähden. Tuuli taisi puhaltaa suoraan pohjoisnavalta. Tuuli oli vastaista tai sivusta, vasta Ylikiimingintiellä tuuli saatiin selän taakse, mikä helpotti matkantekoa. Sekään ei ollut kaikkien mieleen, kun vähäinenkin työnteko loppui, niin kesäkamppissa tuli vilu. 
On hienoa, että uusiakin ajajia rohkenee tulla joukkoon mukaan. Ryhmäajoa ei opi kuin ryhmässä ajamalla. Ensi sunnuntaina on useita vaihtoehtoja ryhmäajon lisäharjoituksiin, niistä ilmoitellaan kattavimmin Facebookissa 08-lenkit ryhmässä. Kiitos kaikille osanottajille ja ensitiistaina jälleen ajetaan.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiimingin Seolle aamukahville. Menomatka pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmalle, josta vasemmalle Ylikiiminkiin. Kahvien jälkeen Vesalan, Puron ja Takalon tien kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppujutut Kuovintorilla.
Vauhti perinteiseen tapaan alle 30 km/h.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin suunnalla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin tälle kesälle tyypillisessä kelissä. Matkan aikana saatiin nauttia väläys auringonpaistetta ja vastapainoksi myös ripaus sadetta. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin +13 C lukemia. Juuri ja juuri tarkeni ajella lyhyillä housuilla. Aamun muonavahvuus taisi olla 14 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin tyhjää pohjoispuolen tietä kohti Muhosta. Sankivaaran risteyksen kohdalla taakse ilmestyi Golf, jossa kuski tööttäsi niin kovasti, että kaikkien lähitalojen koiratkin heräsivät haukkumaan. Edessä ja takana oli tyhjä tie, ketään ei tullut vastaan, turvalliseen ohittamiseen oli tilaa ruhtinaallisesti. Kaveri tööttää hurjana takana, ohittaa lopulta liian läheltä letkan ja kääntyy heti ohituksen jälkeen letkan edestä oikealle kohti Madekoskea. Oikein klassinen tapaus, jossa autoilija menettää hermonsa, jos tiellä näkyy muutama pyöräilijä. Näitä tuntuu riittävän melkein joka lenkille.

Loppumatka sujui rauhallisemmin eikä autoliikennettä ollut kuin minimimäärä. Kahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla. Ulkoruokinnassa tarkeni juuri ja juuri. Munkkikahvikattauksen voimalla matka jatkui tuttua reittiä Vesalan, Huttukylän, Puron ja Takalontiellä. 

Alakylän tiellä oli jo todella mustat pilvet tien päällä. Vilvoittava sadekuuro tulikin niskaan saman tien. Vesi viilentää tehokkaasti myös heinäkuussa. Kotona oli heti mentävä lämpimään suihkuun. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa paikassa Kuovintorin pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Kotona matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 113 km.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat lähtevät iltasella parin tunnin ilta-ajoon. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Meitä lähti 13 henkeä Prismalta ja yksi pyöräilijä liittyi letkaan Raitotiellä. Aurinko paistoi pilvettömältä taivaalta ja lämpötilakin lähenteli kahtakymppiä. Haukiväylää lähestyessä taivaanrannassa näytti olevan aika tummaa. Alakylää kohti käännyttäessä taivas näytti entistä tummemmalta menosuunnassa. Niinhän siinä kävi, että muutama kilometri ennen Alakylää saavutimme ukkosrintaman ja vettä tuli taivaalta aivan oikeasti. Alakyläntiellä soramonttujen kohdalla sade lakkasi ja tiekin kuivui. Vanhassa Oulussa ei ollut satanut koko iltana. Mistähän Esteri oli suuttunut Alakyläläisille? Loppumatkasta vähät kesävaatteet ehtivät lähes kuiviksi kunnes joutuivat pesukoneeseen. Tänä kesänä on ollut aika vähän porukkalenkkejä, joilla ei ole satanut pisaraakaan. Yritetään ensiviikolla saada sellainen lenkki aikaan. Kiitos osanottajille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Paluumatka yöpyöräilystä tuttua reittiä Tyrnävän, Alatemmeksen ja Limingan kautta takaisin kaupunniin. Loppujutut Maikkulan Nesteellä. 
Vauhti rauhallinen alle 30 km/h ja pusikoita kastellaan tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Yöpyöräilyreitillä

Tänään ajeltiin 08-lenkkiä hienossa kelissä. Ei satanut ja pitkät housutkin piti riisua matkan varrella. Shellin pihalta lähti 22 ajajaa liikkeelle aamukasilta. Matkaa taitettiin kaikessa rauhassa pohjoispuolen tietä Muhoksen Nesteen kahvitauolle. 

Pohjoispuolen tien kuopat olivat taas pikkuisen syventyneet ja leventyneet sateiden aikana. Varsinainen meteorikraatteri oli kuitenkin Muhoksen kylällä. Nesteen lähellä olevan liikenneympyrän kulmalle oli ilmestynyt noin puoli metriä leveä ja yhtä syvä kuoppa. Tämä kraatteri oli ajoradalla, joten varokaa. 

Me nautiskelijat menimme kahville Nesteelle. Vähemmän janoiset jatkoivat matkaa saman tien kuivin suin. Tarttuipa Nesteeltä letkaan pari uuttakin pyöräilijää. Myötätuuli työnteli letkan nopeasti Alatemmekselle. Lännen tien ja Limingan läpi rullailtiin vanhalle nelostielle. Lopuksi pudoteltiin Kempeleen läpi takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteellä lämpimässä kelissä.

Loppusiirtymällä janoisimmat menivät jatkamaan loppuparlamenttia Koivurannan kahvilaan. Itse jatkoi kotiin soppakattiloiden ääreen.
Musta pyörä rullasi tänä aamuna 122 km. Keskari oli melko tarkasti 30 km/h. Kiitos kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## Hebe

Huomenna olisi tiistai ja hitaat lähtevät tuttuun aikaan tutusta paikasta (Linnanmaan Prisma klo 18) pariksi tunniksi pyöräileen. Vauhti on ennenkaikkea leppoista, tempo- ja intervalliharjoitukset hoidetaan muilla lenkeillä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

 Ajellaan aamulla laivakahveille Lumijoen Varjakkaan. Vauhti rauhallinen eli alle 30 km/h.
 Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Varjakan laivakahveilla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin tämän kesän mittapuulla huippukelissä. Tie oli märkä, mutta taivaalta ei satanut enää enempää vettä. Saatiinpa loppumatkalla nauttia myös hetki auringonpaisteesta. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin +13 C lukemia, eli nippanappa lyhyen lahkeen keli. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa.  

Aluksi kierrettiin kunniakierros Shellin ympäri, jonka jälkeen muljautettiin letka joen eteläpuolelle. Pikkusen mutkitellen siirryttiin vanhalle nelostielle ja siitä Haarasillan kautta Liminkaan. Lumijoen kirkontorni toimii lakeudella hyvänä maamerkkinä matkalla kohti Varjakkaa. 

Laivakahveille saavuttiin täsmällisesti klo 10, eli juuri avaamisaikaan. Tarjolla oli kahvia, lohileipiä ja raikasta meri-ilmaa. Kahvit juotiin patiolla vanhaa laivaa ja aavaa ulappaa ihaillen.

Paluumatkalla pyöräytettiin Rantakylän kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Kyllä taas tänään suomalaista autoilijaa koeteltiin. Aamun saldo oli kaksi kiihtynyttä autoilijaa, jotka testasivat tyyttiä ja ratin kiilaustoimintoa juuri meidän kohdalla. Jos saisi toivoa sitä puolentoista metrin ohitusetäisyyttä, niin kaikilla olisi kivempaa. Täällä Perämeren rantalakeuksilla näkyvyys tiellä on noin 10 km eikä vastaantulijoita ole kuin yksi puolessa tunnissa. Silti autoilijalla palaa päreet, kun edessä ajaa joku pyörällä. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteen pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 
Kotona matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 120 km. Keskari taisi olla siinä kolmenkympin tienoilla.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiimingin Seolle kahville. 
Alkumatkalla Kuivasjärven kautta Alakylään, josta Takalontien kautta Kuusamon tielle. Joloksen tien kautta Ylikiiminkiin kahville.
Paluumatka Laukan ja Päivärinteen kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Vauhti rauhallinen, eli alle 30 km/h. Pusikoita kastellaan tunnin välein.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Joloksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin heti alusta asti lyhyillä lahkeilla ja vieläpä kuivassa kelissä. Taivas oli tukevasti pilvessä, mutta lämpömittariki näytti kuitenkin +15 C lukemia. Hyvät olosuhteet olivat houkutelleet mukaan 19 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Kuivasjärvelle ja edelleen Alakylään. Takalon tien kautta pyöräytettiin Kuusamon tielle, jota ajeltiin yhdessä jonossa Joloksen tiehaaraan asti.
Joloksen tie on varsin hyväkuntoinen ja mukavan vaihteleva reitti Ylikiiminkiin. 08-lenkki oli tänään ensimmäistä kertaa tälle kesälle Joloksella. Liikennettä ei juurikaan ollut eikä yhtään hermonsa menettänyttä autoilijaa sattunut kohdalle. Matka taittui hyvässä myötätuulessa reilusti yli normivauhtia.

Ylikiimingin Seon pihaan kurvattiin melko tarkkaan avaamisaikaan aamukymmeneltä. Sen verran kylmä oli, että suosiolla pysyttiin sisäruokinnassa.
Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Laukan siltaa viistäen Päivärinteelle ja siitä edelleen Haapalehtoon. Loppumatkalla puskettiin vastatuuleen, mutta riuskat veturit tekivät pyyteetöntä vetotyötä. Takana aurinkokannella juteltiin ja nautittiin taivaalle ilmestyneen keltaisen valoilmiön lämmöstä.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellin aurinkoisella pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 
Kotona matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 121 km. Keskari taisi olla karvan verran yli 30 km/h.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna. Ilta kuudelta lähdetään Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoisnurkalta parin tunnin lenkille. Vauhti on hidasta, mutta rauhallista. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään pyöräytimme Haukiputaan reitin toiseen suuntaan. Linnanmaa-Alakylä-Ukonkaivos-Haukipudas-Virpiniemi ja loppuporinat Ratamotien päässä. Sateet eivät osuneet kohdalle ennustajien uhkailusta huolimatta, mutta Alakylän suunnalla oli muutamia kilometrejä märkää tietä. Mukana oli kymmenen ajajaa ja matkaa kertyi 57 km hieman yli kahteen tuntiin. Kiitos osanottajille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pohjoispuolen tietä Muhoksen Nesteelle kahville. 
Paluumatkalla yöpyöräilystä tuttua reittiä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin.
Vauhti rauhallinen alle 30 km/h ja pusikoiden kastelua luvassa tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aroja kiertämässä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin hienossa aurinkokelissä. Yö oli ollut kirkas ja kylmä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla vain +8 C lukemia, joten pitkät hanskat ja lahkeet piti vetää päälle lämmikkeeksi. Onneksi keli lämpeni koko ajan. Jo Muhoksella tarkeni ihan hyvin lyhyillä kamppeilla. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 19 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pienessä vastatuulessa pohjoispuolen tietä Muhokselle Leppiniemeen. Kahville kurvattiin Muhoksen Nesteelle. Tarjolla oli kahvien lisäksi lättyjä ja munkkeja, eli täyttä energiaa. Nesteen patio on aamusin varjossa, joten suosiolla pysyttiin sisällä lämpimässä.

Kahvijutut liittyvät tietysti tänäänkin pyöräilyyn ja alan tapahtumiin. Tänään illalla starttaa perinteikäs ja kuuluisa Pariisi-Brest-Pariisi brevetti 1200 km. Ensimmäisen kerran tuo pitkä taival ajettiin vuonna 1891. Nyt on vuorossa 18. kerta, kun matkaa taitetaan Pariisista Brestiin Atlantin rannikolle ja takaisin. Mukana on tänä vuonna noin 5000-6000 ajajaa, jotka ovat tulleet Pariisiin eri puolilta maailmaa. Mukana on myös 08-lenkeiltä tuttuja lenkkikavereita. Poikien etenemistä voi seurata ajoa aikana netin välityksellä. Tuon linkin takaa löytyy lista mukana olevista suomalaisista sekä edelleen linkki seurantasivulle. 
http://www.randonneurs.fi/ 
Onnea pojille pitkälle taipaleelle! 

Kun edellisen kerran ajettiin Pariisi-Brest-Pariisia, elettiin vuotta 2011. Tässä on linkki videoon, jonka avulla pääsee hyvin aistimaan tuon ajon tunnelmaa. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7XBWB9cLB0

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Tyrnävän pottupeltojen läpi kohti Alatemmmestä. Tänään aroilla oli varsin tyyni keli, eikä veturit joutuneet laittamaan kaikkea peliin. Nopeampi 09-lenkki ohitti meidät Limingan lähistöllä. Pojilla näytti olevan hyvä tempo päällä.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteen aurinkoisella pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 
Kotona matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 121 km. Keskari taisi olla melko tarkasti 30 km/h.

----------


## arimk

Kesää on vielä jäljellä. Huomenna lähtetään Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä ilta kuudelta parin tunnin lenkille. Vauhti pidetään rauhallisena. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan tiistain hitaita.

----------


## arimk

Tänään ajettiin Alakylä-Takalontie-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie reitti. Noin 25 henkilön porukalla 57 km:n matka taittui muutaman minuutin yli kahden tunnin. Alkumatka ajettiin yhdessä porukassa, mutta letka muodostui liian pitkäksi. Takalontiellä pistettiin porukka kahteen osaan ja loppumatka sujui paremmin ilman suuria haitariliikkeitä. Kesävarusteilla tarkeni, vaikka iltaa kohti lämpötila laski muutamia asteita. Kiitos mukanaolleille ja erityiskiitos Sepolle toisen ryhmän vetämisestä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla perinteinen Ylikiimingin keikka. Alkumatkalla pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmalle, josta vasemmalle Ylikiiminkiin.
Kahvit Seolla. Loppumatka Vesalan, Puron ja Takalon kautta Kuovintorille Kuivasjärvelle.

Vauhti alle 30 km/h ja pusikoiden kastelua tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki nauttimassa Ylikiimingin kuumasta auringosta

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mahtavassa aurinkokelissä. Yö oli ollut kirkas ja aamulla piti laittaa hetkeksi irtohihat päälle. Lämpömittari näytti noin +12 C lukemia, joten lyhytlahkeisetkin pärjäsivät ulkona ihan hyvin. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 18 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin tyynessä kelissä pohjoispuolen tietä kohti Laukan siltaa. Tyrnävän letkakin tuli vastaan matkan varrella. Samalla reitillä ajettiin myöhemmin tänään paritemmon SM-kisat, joten koitettiin ehtiä ajoissa jaloista pois. 

Kahville kurvattiin tänään Ylikiimingin Seolle paikallisen ukkoporukan seuraksi. Patiolla porukkaa paahtoi kuuma Ylikiimingin aurinko. Vielä on onneksi kesää jäljellä. Olipa mahtavaa lähteä liikkeelle lihakset lämpimänä. Tältäkin asemalta on lähdetty usein liikkeelle siten, että kaikki paikat tärisee kylmästä.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Vesalan, Huttukylän ja Puron kautta tuttua reittiä pitkin. Ylikiimingin uusi pyörätie näytti tosi hyväpintaiselta, mutta isolla letkalla ei voi mennä lastenvaunujen ja lasten sekaan ajelemaan.

Pilssivettä kevennettiin Alakylän sillan kulmalla. Loppumatka kohti Kuivasjärveä ajeltiin lämpimässä vastatuulessa. Nyt ovat kelit olleet niin hyviä, että tästäkin kesästä jää mieleen ihan kesäinen maku. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorin pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille pojille ja tytöille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 
Kotona matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 113 km. Keskari taisi olla aika tarkka 30 km/h.

----------


## Hebe

soon taas tiistai kuten jokaisen maanantain jälkeen. ja yhtä varmasti hitaat starttaa Linnanmaan prismalta klo 18

----------


## Hebe

19 kuskia kiersi tällä kertaa kiimingin lenkin leppoisaan tahtiin. kuten joka syksy, vauhti alkaa hieman karkaamaan mutta niin alkaa aurinkokin laskemaan aikasemmin. Kaiveskaalpa valoja jo esiin, ensi tiistaina aurinko laskee 20:39, niin voi kotimatkalla olla jo pimeetä jos renkaita vaihdellaan matkan varrella

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän kierros. Alkumatkalla pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen ja kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. 
Tyrnävän ja Limingan kautta lopuksi takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppuparlamentti Maikkulan Nesteellä.
Vauhti rauhallinen eli alle 30 km/h.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain kunniaksi hitaat lähtevät parin tunnin iltalenkille Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Iltasella alkaa olla lisävalon tarvetta, aurinko laskee huomenna klo 20.37. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## Hebe

Lauantaina on tosiaan tämmöinenkin: Brevet-kauden päätös.

----------


## Hebe

Maantiekausi lähestyy loppuaan, on päätössaunalenkin aika (4.10.2015 klo 8:30 Villa Kaljaasilta)

----------


## arimk

Tänään kierrettiin Kiiminkien lenkki vastapäivään. Mukana oli parhaimmillaan 22 kammen pyörittäjää ja yksi polkija. Matkaa kertyi tähän suuntaan kierrettynä noin 60, kun lopetimme Kuovitien bussipysäkille. Hitaatkin alkavat liikkua viimeisillä maantielenkeillä hieman rivakammin, eikä ajoaikaa montakaan minuuttia ylitetty. Tänään oli valoa osalla matkaa liikaakin, kun mollukka paistoi suoraan silmiin, silti lämmittämättä juurikaan. Maantiekausi jatkuu vielä muutamia viikkoja, mutta kelien mukaan edetään. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna. Käymme ajamassa parin tunnin retken hämärtyvässä illassa, viimeistään kotisiirtymää varten olisi hyvä varata valo mukaan. Tervetuloa iltakuudeksi Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoisnurkalle tekemään jälleen hyvä reissu. Maantietä pitkin mennään.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli mukana 15 ajajaa. Aluksi kurvailtiin Virpiniemeen, josta suunnattiin vakioreittiä Haukiputaalle. Tenttutiellä junaradan puskat saivat jälleen lisälantaa. Lämpötila oli Linnanmaalta lähtiessä hieman yli kymmenen asteen, mutta Alakyläntien loppusuoralla lämpötila laski neljään asteeseen. Aurinko valaisi, mutta ei lämmittänyt. Kuovintien pysäkillä ei kovin syvällistä analyysiä reissusta tehty, vaan kiireesti lähdettiin jatkamaan matkaa kotisaunaa kohti. Kiitos mukavasta lenkistä, mutta vaatetta olisi voinut olla loppumatkasta hieman enämmänkin.

----------


## Adrian

Just a short note about the 08-lenkki from last Sunday: 2 brave riders showed up at 8:00 a.m. and completed the lenkki through continuous light rain. Route was shorter and slower than usual with no coffee break in the middle. My meter showed 70km at the end with an average speed of 28km/h. We went first to Kiiminki using the bicicle paths then turned left towards Haukipudas and from there came back to Oulu using the old 4 road. Hope to see more people next Sunday.

----------


## Hebe

Shellille kokoontui aamusta 15 kuskia nauttien nätistä mutta kylmästä syysaamusta, lämpöä oli 4°C. Etukiekot suunnattiin tällä kertaa pohjoiseen ja ajeltiin ensin vanhaa nelosta Iihin, missä ohitettiin Kärkkäinen ja Shelli Lieksentietä pitkin. Rautasillalla hetki arvottiin ja mentiin pohjoispuolen tielle, se on kuitenkin paremmassa kunnossa kuin Maalismaantie. Vaikkakin Yli-iihin suuntaava kaista on alkuun aika surkeassa kunnossa sielläkin. 

Pöytävaraus tehtiin tällä kertaa Kaisun Kahvilaan, pieni mutta viihtyisä kahvila, jonka patiolla oli lämmintä. Kahvin jälkeen suunnattiin kohti Kiiminkia ja Takalontien kautta kurvattiin Kuovitielle loppuparlamenttiin. 

Garmini mittasi matkaksi 112km ja keskinopeus oli speksin paremmalla puolella, 29,6kmh. Hyvä lenkki hyvässä kelissä. Saas nähä miten syksy jatkuu, 4.10 on kuitenkin kaudenpäätöslenkki, muistakaa ilmottautua.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä iltakuudelta. Parin tunnin lenkin lopulla alkaa hämärtymään, joten jonkinlainen valo on tarpeen. Tervetuloa mukaan maantienlaitaan.

----------


## arimk

Kymmenen pyörän kuskia kiersi Alakylä-Takalontie-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie reitin ja valoa riitti Kiilletielle asti, mutta vähän laisesti. Kotitaipaleella valot olivat tarpeen. Näillä näkymin ajetaan vielä pari kertaa hitaita maantienlaitaa, sitten siirrytään pimiään mettään rymistelemään. Kiitos ajoseurasta.
Ensiviikolla hitaitten vauhti on tarvittaessa entistä hitaampaa.
Tässä muitakin pyräilytapahtumia:
http://www.liikkujanviikko.fi/tapahtumat/1441707911/

----------


## Mazza

Jos vauhti pysyy sunnuntaina matalana, niin lähtisin mielelläni ensimmäistä kertaa porukkalenkille. Alla ei ole tälle kesää kuin yksi 41km/26km/h lenkki, mutta äkkiähän tuon näkee, pitkäänkö peesissä pysyy.

----------


## EKH

> Jos vauhti pysyy sunnuntaina matalana, niin lähtisin mielelläni ensimmäistä kertaa porukkalenkille. Alla ei ole tälle kesää kuin yksi 41km/26km/h lenkki, mutta äkkiähän tuon näkee, pitkäänkö peesissä pysyy.



Tervetuloa vaan mukaan. Ajellaan pyhänä rauhallisesti Ylikiimingin lenkki. Näyttäisi siltä, että minäkin pääsen taas mukaan letkan jarruksi.

----------


## Mazza

Keli näyttää loistavalta. Vaan kukahan onneton on vieny mun pitkälahkeiset ajopöksyt? Capri-mittasilla tulee äkkiä kylmä. Vielä pari viikkoa sitte ne oli naulakossa... Etsintä jatkuu.

Edit: Sieltähän ne löyty, mistä ensimmäisenä etti. Pari kertaa tuli tongittua kämppä läpikotasin...

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin maanteillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin hyvässä syyskelissä. Aamu oli varsin lämmin, mutta tien pinta oli kuitenkin ihan märkä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 14 ajajaa.  

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pienessä vastatuulessa pohjoispuolen tietä kohti Laukan siltaa. Autot olivat menneet jonnekin muualle, sillä ihan tyhjällä tiellä saatiin poljeskella. Olipa hienoa olla taas mukana letkassa parin viikon tauon jälkeen. Mukavassa porukassa matka taittuu kuin itsestään. Tänään maltettiin vielä ajella varsin rauhallisesti.

Kahville kurvattiin Ylikiimingin Seolle. Tämä asema edustaa sellaista vanhanajan pysähtyneisyyttä maailman myllerryksen keskellä. Itse olen käynyt täällä lenkkikahveilla 1980-luvun lopulta lähtien. Koko ajan on paikalla ollut se sama aamuparlamentti, joka on kuutioinut aina asiat kuntoon. Tarjouskorista löytyi paljon pyöräilytarvikkeita, kuten kierrepakkoja ja lukkopolkimia. Harvinaisen hyvin varusteltu huoltoasema.

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin Vesalan ja Huttukylän kautta Puron tielle. Yhdestä pyörästä korjattiin voimansiirtoa ja toiseen vaihdettiin ehyt takakumi. Myötätuuli jatkui Alakylään saakka. Loppumatka Kuovintorille puskettiin vastatuuleen. Lopuksi aurinkokin tuli esiin pilvien takaa lämmittämään loppuparlamenttia.

Kiitoksia kaikille pojille ja tytöille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotona matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 112 km. Keskari oli mukavan rauhallinen, eli vähän päälle 28 km/h.

Vielä on kuntoilijan pyöräilykesää jäljellä, sillä ensi viikolla on taas vuorossa tiistain hitaat sekä keskiviikkokrossit Raksilassa. 08-lenkki ajelee vielä kahtena sunnuntaina maantiellä. Sunnuntaina 4.10. jolloin ajetaan perinteinen syksyn saunalenkki, joka on samalla 08-maantiekauden päätöslenkki. Sen jälkeen 08-lenkki siirtyy syksyn soratiekauteen.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna. Ajellaan rauhallisesti pari tuntia maantien laitaa. Lähtö entisestä paikasta, Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä ilta kuudelta. Valot ovat tarpeen, mutta vaatimattomallakin tuikulla pärjää. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään kierrettiin Alakylä-Haukipudas-Virpiniemi reitti kahden miehen voimin. Mikko tuli kokeilemaan uutta pyörää ja uusia sadekamppeita. Oli tosi hyvä testikeli. Virpiniemen tiellä uuden pyörän levyjarrutkin tuli testattua, kun koira hortoili pyörän eteen. Hyvin jarrut toimivat, onneksi en ollut ihan tuntumassa. Tällaisena sateisena iltana pimeä tulee yllättävän aikaisin, valot jouduttiin virittämään jo puolimatkassa. Ensiviikolla on viimeinen tiistain hitaitten maantielenkki, mikäli kelit eivät ratkaisevasti muutu. Kiitos ajoseurasta ja vetoavusta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna kesän viimeinen Ylikiimingin keikka. Kiertosuunta se tavallinen, eli ensin Haapalehdosta pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan nurkalle. Sitten vastatuuleen Ylikiimingin Seolle kahville ja tonkimaan pyörätarvikkeiden miljoonalaatikkoa.
Palatessa normireittiä Vesalan, Huttukylän ja Takalon kautta Kuovintorille.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Vauhti jää kolmenkympin hitaammalle puolelle.

----------


## EKH

Ylikiimingin munkkikahveilla 

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin varsin hyvässä syyskelissä. Aamukuudelta satoi, mutta keli parani hiljalleen aamupäivän aikana. Tien pinta oli kuitenkin ihan märkä, joten kosteilla vaatteilla piti pärjätä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. Yksi ajaja pysyi aivan kuivana, sillä hän oli liikkeellä katetulla velomobiililla. Lyhyellä kesäpaidalla tarkeni kuulemma ihan hyvin.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pohjoispuolen tietä kohti Laukan siltaa. Autoliikenne oli taas aivan hiljaista. Normaalit ihmiset taitavat olla vielä unten mailla pyhäaamuisin. 
Kahville kurvattiin Ylikiimingin Seolle. Paikallisten ukkojen aamuparlamenttikin jalkautui kahvin jälkeen pihalle ihmettelemään velomobiilia. Kysymyksiä tulvi siihen malliin, että kuskilla oli kova homma selittää laitteen tekniikkaa kaikille uteliaille. 

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin vastatuulessa Vesalan ja Huttukylän kautta Puron tielle. Alakylästä Kuovintorille päästiin ajamaan sentään myötätuulessa. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotona matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 112 km. Keskari oli sopivan rauhallinen, eli noin 29 km/h.

Ensi pyhänä on vuorossa kesän viimeinen 08-maantielenkki. Kello 08.00 lähtee opastettu prologi Haapalehdon Shelliltä kohti Villa Kaljaasia. Lähdetään Kaljaasilta varsinaiselle lenkille noin klo 8.30. Voit tulla tietysti aamulla suoraan Kaljaasiin. Omat reput voi jättää lenkin ajaksi säilytykseen Villa Kaljaasiin. Lenkin jälkeen on vuorossa saunomista ja makkaranpaistoa kodassa. Samalla voidaan muistella kulunutta ajokautta sekä suunnitella tulevaa. Reppuun voi pakata omat pyyhkeet, makkarat ja kolmannen luokat palautusjuomat.

----------


## mikri

Kiitos kun sain roikkua perässä venus sukkulalla. Yllättävää oli kuinka äkkiä sitä tippui ylämäissä ja toisaalta kuinka äkkiä sai alamäissä kiinni. Nyt meni vähän epätaloudellisesti kun ylämäet piti vetää täysillä ja alamäissä jarrutella. Eli hyvä intervallitreeni. Keskinopeus oli jarrutteluista huolimatta yllättävän hyvä. Yksin kun ei oikein viitsi ajaa maantienpuolella ja pyöräteillä 25 - 30 on jo kova vauhti. Jos siis kyllästyttää aina samat reitit tai eturengas näyttää jo tutulta  :Hymy:  tai hartia/kädet ei kestä niin Ouluun mahtuu vielä velomobiileja. Näille on kyllä SM kisatkin eikä ne ole kuulemma kovin tiukkapiposet. Jos innostus paistaa kirjoituksesta niin paskoista polvien nivelistä ja rikkinäisestä ranteesta huolimatta voi näköjään pyöräillä. Näillä kun polkeminen on vetovoittoista jolloin nivelpintoihin ei tule niin painetta. Eikä pääse putkelta ajamaan

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat suuntaavat huomenna pyörät viimeistä kertaa maantietä pitkin tälle suvelle. Ilta kuudelta lähdetään Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä kohti pimenevää iltaa. Viritelkää valoja pyörän keulaan ja perään. Kierretään Alakylä-Takalo-Puro-Ylikiimingintie -lenkki. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Reissu tehtiin viiteen mieheen kohtuu hopusti hitaitten mittakaavalla. Oli myötä- ja vastatuulta, mutta vettä ei satanut tällä kertaa. Purontiellä ihasteltiin kaikissa pastellin sävyissä leimuavaa läntistä taivaanrantaa, hieno näky. Loppumatkalla laskeutui syksyinen pimeys ja päästiin vertailemaan erilaisia valoviritelmiä. Kiinaihme, hyvä ja halpa, taisi viedä voiton. Ensi viikolla menemme metsään ja silloin vasta kunnon valot ovatkin tarpeen. Lähtöpaikalla kävi mies kuraisen pyörän kanssa ja kehui tiedustelleensa hyvän reitin, mutta se nähdään ensi tiistaina. Kiitos kanssapolkijoille!

----------


## KilledByDeath

Tässäpä näitä hitaiden loppuparlamentissa kehuttuja kiinalamppuja: akulla ja ilman.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla maantiekauden päätöslenkki oikein saunan kera. Lähtö Hietasaaresta osoitteesta Kaljaasintie 8 (Villa Kaljaasi) klo 8.30. 
Ajelen itse sinne Haapalehdon Shellin kautta. Mukaan voi tulla jo Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 8.00.
Ajellaan maanteitä pitkin Iin Shellille, jossa pidetään kahvipaussi. Kahvin jälkeen voidaan tehdä Iissä kierros Raasakan patotien kautta.
Vauhti on rauhallista, eli luultavasti noin 28 km/h tienoilla.

Lenkin jälkeen ohjelmassa on saunomista ja jutustelua nuotion ääressä. Reppuun kannattaa pakata oma pyyhe, pari makkaranpätkää sekä tarpeellinen määrä palautusjuomaa.

----------


## EKH

Maantiekauden päätöslenkki

Tänään ajeltiin 08-lenkin, 09-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin yhteinen maantiekauden päätöslenkki. Liikkeelle lähdettiin klo 8.30 alkaen Hietasaaresta Villa Kaljaasilta. Ajokeli oli tuulinen, mutta muuten oikein mainio. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin +5 C lukemia. Letkan muonavahvuus taisi olla noin 30 ajajaa.

Reitti suuntautui pohjoiseen kohti Iin Shelliä. Menomatkalla paineltiin myötätuuleen kohti pohjoista. Rengasrikkoja sattui pari kappaletta, mutta kuminvaihtotaukojen jälkeen matka saattoi taas jatkua. 

Mikalla oli mukana uusi videokamera penkin alla, mutta parin autoilijan maantieraivo jäi kuitenkin valitettavasti tallentamatta. Parilla haukiputaalaisella autoilijalla oli tänäänkin huono päivä. Nelostiellä on leveät pientareet, mutta Toyotalla kiilaaminen onnistuu näköjään sielläkin. Mersu jäi puolestaan leikkimään Kimi Räikköstä letkan viereen. Kaveri jäi ajamaan letkan kylkeen pitkäksi aikaa samalla kaasutellen kytkin ja kaasu pohjassa. Tavoitteena oli saada mustat pakokaasusavut pyöräilijöiden silmille. Mersukuskista jäi aggressiivinen vaikutelma ja pelko siitä mitä tuollainen ajaja voisi tehdä kun oikein huono hetki koittaa. En ymmärrä, mitä tuollaisella meuhkaamisella voitetaan. 

Kahvit juotiin Iin Shellillä pienen ketunlenkin jälkeen. Syötävää ja juotavaa riitti kaikille ja matka kohti etelää saattoi jatkua täysin tankein. Paluumatkalla ajeltiin kovaan vastatuuleen, mutta onneksi peesiä oli tarjolla.

Lopuksi palattiin Hietasaareen ja takaisin Kaljaasiin. Ennen saunaa paisteltiin Kotivaran tarjoamat makkarat. Eväät huuhdeltiin alas Pyörä-Suvalan tarjoamilla juomisilla. Kaljaasin kodassa oli mukava rauhoittua tulien ääressä.  

Saunassa oli mukava muistella kuluneen vuoden reissuja. 08-, 09-, Lekatien lenkit ja tiistain hitaat ovat pyörineet mukavasti ja paljon on ollut porukkaa ajamassa. Lenkeillä on ollut myös innokkaita vetäjiä, jotka ovat lähteneet liikkeelle säännöllisesti välillä jopa huonoakin ajokeliä uhmaten. Viime vuonna saunan lauteilla päätettiin perustaa 08-lenkit Facebook-ryhmä ja siirtää lenkkien keskustelu sinne. Perustajana oli Hannu Eräluoto. Nyt ryhmässä taitaa olla noin 200-300 jäsentä. Kiitoksia Hannulle tuon ryhmän avaamisesta. Pienestä alusta kasvoi jo yhdessä vuodessa iso ryhmä. Ryhmään mahtuu varmasti kaikki halukkaat.

Kiitoksia koko porukalle mukavasta pyöräilypäivästä. Erityiskiitos Pekalle, Hebelle ja Eräluodon Hannulle tämän päivän käytännön järjestetyistä. OTC maksoi ystävällisesti saunan vuokran, josta suuri kiitos seuran suuntaan. Kiitos myös ruoka- ja juomahuollon sponsoreille Kotivaralle ja Pyörä-Suvalalle.

Pyörän mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 108 km. Ensi sunnuntaina 08-lenkit siirtyvät soratiekauteen. Hebellä on jo mielessä jonkinlainen nuotitus ensi sunnuntaita varten.

----------


## mhelander

Tässä paistumassa oleva pieni videon pätkä aamun lenkkiporukasta:




Tosiaan tämän ViRB:n hankinnan jälkeen se on ollut kaikilla maantielenkeillä penkin alla odottelemassa jos alkaa tilanteet kuumenemaan muiden ajoneuvojen suhteen tuolla tien päällä. Ilmeisesti toimii kun ei ole pahemmin enää ollut tilanteita paitsi tämän päiväiset.

----------


## Hebe

Huomenna hitaat lähtee huonolle teille klo 18 Linnanmaan Prismalta. Ccllä pärjää

----------


## Ride

Kuvia 20.9.2015 08-lenkiltä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=2743A001D3A9DE62!25520&authkey=!APevJc  FgRFjPF_o&ithint=folder%2cJPG .

----------


## Ride

Kuvia tämänpäiväiseltä kauden ensimmäiseltä 08-soratielenkiltä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG .

----------


## EKH

08-soratiekausi avattu

Olipa hieno kierros tänään. Hebe oli taas löytänyt jostakin uusia tietä ja polkuja. Kahvit juotiin Virpiniemen kahvilassa. Omaan mittariin kertyi 82 km ajassa 4,06 tuntia. Kiitoksia Hebelle ja koko 10 hengen porukalle.

Ensi viikonlopun 08-lenkki ajetaan jo lauantaina. Lähtö klo 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Sunnuntaina hurrataan Heinäpäässä cyclocrossin SM-kisoissa.

----------


## VilleW

Oliko ens lauantaiksi vielä reittiä jollain katsottuna? Jos ei niin mulla olis sellainen sopiva +80km lenkura etelän suunnalla. Käytäis alkuun kiertään lentokenttä Salonpäästä lähtien ja sieltä Leton kautta Tupokselle apsikaffelle. Paluu sitten esim Murron ja Juurussuon kautta Maikkulan Nesteelle. Jos jollain olis paremmat nuotitukset Tupokselta maaliin nii hyvä, nuo on vähän outoja pätkiä vielä mulle. Tarjolla olis niin kelviä, soratietä kuin polkujakin. Ainakin koekuskilla nuo on mennyt ajamalla.

----------


## EKH

Ensi lauantain lenkki

Hietasaaren saunalenkillä oli alustavasti puhetta, että HaMu vetäisi ensi lauantain lenkin. HaMu:n lauantain ohjelma oli kuitenkin vielä epävarma. Sovitaan, että ajetaan HaMu:n nuottien mukaan jos vain mies pääsee mukaan lenkille lauantai-aamuna. 

Jos HaMu ei ehdi lauantaina mukaan, niin silloin ajetaan tuo Villen nuotittama reitti. Asia selvinnee hyvissä ajoin ennen viikonloppua. 
Meillä olisi hyvä olla muutama reitti varastossa, jotta päästäisiin joka lenkillä pikkuisen eri maisemiin. Ajetaan tuo Villen tekemä Oulunsalon kierros joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa syksyä. Menkääpä ulos ajelemaan ja testailemaan sora/polkureittejä. (Koitetaan kuitenkin välttää kivikoita, soita ja pahoka juurakoita.)

Tässä siis alustava ratamestareiden työnjako:
- la 17.10 Hamu tai Wille
- su 25.10 Vielä vapaana. Kuka ottaisi?
- su 1.11. Pekka L.
- su 8.11. on isänpäivä. Ajettaisko lenkki jo edellisenä päivänä, eli lauantai-aamuna klo 08.00?
- su 15.11. Vielä vapaana. Kuka ottaisi?

----------


## turtsi

Ajellaan tiistain hitaita pohjoiseen päin motarin länsipuolta ja itäpuolta takaisin. Helppoa polkua ja soratieitä luvassa, kalustoksi siis jotain nappularenkaista. Lähtö perinteiseltä paikaltaan klo 18:00

----------


## turtsi

Hitaat kävi suunnitelman mukaan hortoilemassa pimeessä metässä viiden polkijan voimin loistavassa syyssäässä. Välillä meinattiin ajaa hirvikolarikin, mutta kaikki pääsi ehjänä lenkin läpi. Kilometrejä tuli pikkasen vajaa 34km ja ajoaika oli aika tarkalleen sen kaksi tuntia. Kiitoksia mukana olleille! Reitti oli tämän näköinen.

----------


## murmur

Huomenna lauantaina 08-lenkki lähtee liikkeelle Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 08:00. Hamu:n nuotittama reitti. Ajellaan joen eteläpuolella. Kahvit Pikkaralan Shell. Matkalla valloitetaan kolme tunturia Iinatti, Linnakangas ja Köykkyri.
Tervetuola.

HaMu

----------


## Ride

Kiitokset Hannulle monipuolisesta ja sopivan haastavasta lenkistä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cjpg .

----------


## EKH

Pikkaralan munkkikahveilla 

Tämän viikonlopun 08-lenkki ajeltiin poikkeuksellisesti jo lauantaina. Reissu poljettiin todella hienossa syyskelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla lähes +10 C lukemia. Nyt lokakuussa on todella hyvät ajokelit. Aamun pimeyden jälkeen aurinkokin paistoi koko lenkin ajan.

Letkan muonavahvuus oli 15 ajajaa. Hannu oli katsonut vaihtelevan reitin Oulujoen eteläpuolelta. Tarjolla oli soraa, polkuja, pehmeää hiekkaa ja märkää mutaa. Alkumatkalla yhdestä pyörästä paukahti ketjut poikki jyrkässä ylämäessä, mutta pienen korjaustuokion jälkeen matka saattoi taas jatkua. Ennen kahvia kiivettiin kolmelle huipulle, eli Iinatin, Linnakankaan ja Köykkyrin tekomäkien päälle. Korkeita olivat, mutta kyllä se viime pyhänä ajettu Ruskotunturin serpentiinitie taitaa olla Oulun kovin vuoristotie.
Kahville kurvattiin Pikkaralan Shellille. Pieni asema täyttyi ihan ääriään myöten, mutta hyvin kuitenkin mahduttiin sisälle.

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin Länsisuon- ja Sääskensuontien kautta Haapalehtoon. Iinatin kuntoradalla kärki karkasi ja hävisi jonnekin horisonttiin. Meitä jäi kuitenkin useampi kaveri peräporukkaan ajelemaan rauhallisesti kohti Haapalehtoa. 

Kiitoksia koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä ja Hannulle erityiskiitos mukavasta reitistä. Ensi viikonloppuna ajetaan Pekan nuotittama reitti. Silloin lenkki ajetaan perinteisellä paikallaan sunnuntai-aamuna. Muistetaan kuitenkin, että tuona aamuna kelloja siirretään Suomessa talviaikaan. Eli lenkki lähtee klo 08.00 uutta talviaikaa.

----------


## Ride

CC SM 2015 https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG .

----------


## arimk

Pistetään kuvalinkki tännekin. Tuolta ajajat voivat löytää itsensä. Valitettavasti ensimmäinen lähtö puuttuu kuvista.
 Omaa kuvaa voi käyttää ei kaupallisessa tarkoituksessa, kun kuvaaja   mainitaan. Jos tarvitset kuvaa johonkin muuhun tarkoitukseen ota   yhteyttä.

----------


## Hebe

Huomenna taas hittaat klo 18 linnanmaan prismalta. Kaikista tekosyistä (pyörähuolto, työt) huolimatta, eiköhän paikalle ilmaannu innokkaita.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pohjoinen soratiekierros Pekan nuottien mukaan. Kahville pysähdytään Haukiputaan Seolle, joka on maankuulu pannaripaikka. 
Muistakaapa, että ensi yönä kelloja siirretään talviaikaan. Lähtö on Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 08.00 uutta talviaikaa.

----------


## Ride

Päivän potretti https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...nt=photo%2cJPG .

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki pohjoisen soratiellä
Tänään ajeltiin Pekan nuotittama pohjoinen kierros. Muonavahvuus oli 18 ajajaa. Ajokeli oli pilvipoutainen ja vuodenaikaan nähden lämmin.
Reitillä oli tarjolla soraa, polkuja, isoja rapakoita, hiekkaa ja asfalttia. Uuttakin reittiä oli taas tarjolla ainakin minulle. Kaiken kaikkiaan oikein monipuolinen kierros.
Pannarikahvit juotiin Haukiputaan Seolla. 
Kahvin jälkeen palailtiin radanvarren polkuja ja sorateitä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin. Haapalehdon Shellille palaili märkiä ja kuraisia miehiä.
Kiitoksia ratamestari Pekalle ja koko porukalle. Oli oikein mukava aamupäivä.
Kotimökillä mittari näytti matkaa taitetun 82 km ajassa 4.03 tuntia.
Ensi pyhänä ajetaan Heben nuotittama Sanginjoki-Kiiminki kierros.

----------


## mhelander

Tässä videon pätkinä päivän lenkin varrelta:

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hittaitten letka suuntaa jälleen huomenna pyörät pimiään mettään. Lähtö ilta kuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä ja yritetään ehtiä takaisin parissa tunnissa. Kunnolliset valot helpottavat etenemistä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Viisikko seikkaili oheisen lenkin täysikuun valaisemassa pimeässä mettässä. Kalimeenkylässä edestä kuului kauhea ulina ja rähinä. Emmimme, uskaltaako sinne ajella. Siellä oli koiravaljakko lähdössä iltalenkille ja huskyillä tuntui olevan menohaluja ainakin saman verran kuin meillä. Jäi katsomatta, millaiset ajovalot koirilla oli.
Rapakot olivat osittain jäässä ja muutamassa paikassa oli muuten liukasta. Nastarengaskausi ei ole enää kaukana. 
Yleisön pyynnöstä lenkki lopetettiin KuovinTorille ja aikaa jäi käyttämättä kymmenisen minuuttia. Kiitos kanssapolkijoille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla ratamestari Heben nuotittama idän suunnan kierros. Alkumatkalla painellaan Sanginjoen suunnalla. Kahvit Kiimingin ABC:llä. Paluumatkalla puolestaan Putkosen ja Hämeenjärven suunnalla. Saapa nähdä, mitä kaikkea matkan varrelta löytyy. Rauhassa kuitenkin ajellaan.
 Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Ride

Kuvia aamun 08-lenkiltä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG . Kuvat ei oikein kerro koko totuuutta lenkistä kun tulee otettua ne helpoimmilla osuuksilla. Erinomaisen mukava oli reitti tänäänkin ja ilma mitä parhain.

----------


## EKH

Kiimingin 08-munkkikahveilla

Kalenteri kääntyi jo marraskuun puolelle, mutta kuitenkin tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa lähes kesäisessä kelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät noin +8 C lukemia. Aamun pimeyden jälkeen aurinkokin innostui paistamaan loppulenkin ajan.

Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa. Reitti katsottiin Heben kanssa kaksissa miehin. Minä katsoin reitin ennen kahvia ja Hebe puolestaan loppumatkan.  Eilisellä lenkillä tuo sama reitti oli vielä nopeassa kunnossa. Jäinen maa ehti kuitenkin sulaa pehmeään kuntoon täksi aamuksi. Tiedossa oli raskas työmiehen keli.

Menomatkalla poikettiin Myllyojan, Tuppelan ja Sanginjokivarren poluilla. Reitin varrella testattiin kaikki triathlonin lajit, sillä ajamisen lisäksi pojat harrastivat pyörä olalla juoksua sekä jäisessä rapakossa uimista. Kummasti vaan siellä sattuu ja tapahtuu kaikenlaista. Hymyssä suin matkaa kuitenkin taitettiin.

Kalimenlammelta siirryttiin Ylikiimingintien pohjoispuolelle. Saarisen hyvä polku jäi nyt ajamatta, mutta otetaan se ohjelmaan sitten kun maa taas jäätyy.
Kahvit juotiin Kiimingin ABC:llä reilun kahden tunnin ajamisen jälkeen. Nälkäisimmät ottivat kaiken varalta parikin munkkia.

Kahvin jälkeen ei ollut kylmä, sillä töitä piti tehdä ihan kunnolla pehmeällä radalla. Vielä eilen reitti olisi ollut ajettava, mutta ilman äkillinen lauhtuminen ja vesisade teki kelistä pehmeän Kiimingin ja Haipuskylän tien välillä. Pikkusen annettiin periksi kelille ja muutettiin loppulenkin reittiä vähän lyhyemmäksi.

Kiitoksia koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä ja Hebelle vielä kiitos reitistä. Ensi viikonloppuna ajetaan 08-lenkki isänpäivän vuoksi ja lauantai-aamuna klo 08.00 alkaen. Ville ei nyt valitettavasti pääsekään ratamestariksi, mutta minä voin tuurata siinä hommassa. Todennäköisesti tiedossa on idän kierros. Ajetaan se Villen luotsaama Oulunsalon kierros jossain vaiheessa myöhemmin.

----------


## turtsi

Tiistain hitaat huomenna klo 18:00 perinteiseltä paikaltaan. Ajellaan nyt vähän hiekkaisimmilla metsäautoteillä, kun tuntuu olevan pehmyttä joka paikassa. Vähän leveämpää rengasta ja hyvät valot tarvitaan tähän aikaan vuodesta. Tervetuloa!

----------


## turtsi

Illan lenkki saatiin ajella hyvässä syyssäässä. Tietkin oli kuivahtaneet ja vain synkimmissä kuusikoissa oli rapakoita. Viidellä kuskilla taitettiin 34KM matka aika tarkalleen kahdessa tunnissa. Reitti oli tämän näköinen.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Isänpäivän vuoksi tämän viikonlopun 08-lenkki ajellaan jo huomenna lauantaina. Kierretään idän suunnalla Kassisen lenkki. 
Kahvit juodaan vasta lenkin loppupuolella Maikkulassa Meriläisen leipomossa. Kannattaa ottaa takataskuun vaikkapa makkaravoileipä, jotta energiaa riittää koko kierrokselle.
Vauhti on rauhallinen ja reitti on suurimmalta osalta soratietä. Toki polkuakin löytyy ajettavaksi.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tällainen lenkki oli tänään 08-ohjelmassa.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Kassisen kierroksella

Marraskuu jatkuu edelleen kostean syksyisenä, joten soratiekelit ovat vielä parhaimmillaan. Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajettiin lämpimässä ja sumuisen tihkusateisessa kelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät noin +6 C lukemia. 

Letkan muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa. Reittinä oli itäinen Kassisen kierros. Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Sukasen linjan kautta Valkeiselle ja Murtoselän kautta Loppulaan. Isokankaan laavulla evästeltiin hetken aikaa.

Sanginjoen tie oli tänään pehmeässä kunnossa. Peesarin kamppeet olivat mukavasti ravassa ja naamalla oli sellainen paksuhko ruskea kuorikerros. Pikkuisen oikaistiin eikä ihan käyty Ylikiimingin tiellä. Nuppolan tien kautta siirryttiin Sanginjoen toiselle puolelle Kassiseen. Jaloille tuli hyvin voimaharjoitusta kun ajeltiin pehmeitä teitä ylös ja alas. 

Kassisen hirviporukalla oli tuottoisa aamu, sillä pojat olivat saaneet kellistettyä hirven nurin. Pikkuisen jututettiin hirvimiehiä tien reunassa. Paljon muita ihmisiä ei reitin varrella näkynytkään. Pilpajärven laavulla käväistiin paistamassa mielikuvitusmakkaroita. Tie pehmeni vielä entisestään ja lämmin tuli varmasti jokaiselle.

Ennen kahvia etsittiin vielä yksi oikotie Pilpakankaan polkujen kautta. Täällä laavu olikin jo miehitetty ja polulla tuli lisää porukkaa vastaan. Asfaltille päästiin Madekosken sillan kulmilla. 

Kahvit juotiin neljän tunnin ajamisen jälkeen Maikkulassa Meriläisen leipomossa. Pullat olivat mukavasti XL-kokoa, joten energiaa ladattiin koneeseen ennen kotimatkan siirtymää. Loppuparlamentti ja kahvihetki yhdistettiin mukavasti samaan pakettiin.

Kiitoksia koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä. Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti matkaksi 82 km. 
Ensi viikonloppuna ajetaan 08-lenkki normaalilla paikallaan sunnuntai-aamuna. Ratamestarin paikka olisi vielä vapaana.

----------


## Ride

Mukavaa oli https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cjpg .

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Pyritään löytämään pyörän alle kantavaa soratietä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Yhden miehen yksimielinen porukka kiersi tällaisen reitin hienossa syyssäässä. Aikaa vierähti pari minuuttia yli kahden tunnin.

----------


## murmur

Terve
Huomiselle näyttää ihan ok ajokelejä. Nuotitus on Muhokselle ja takas. Haapalehto-Kempele-Murto-Muhos-Pikkarala-Haapalehto. Kahvit Muhos TB. Reitillä vain hiekkateitä ja kevyenliikenteen väyliä, ei polkuja.
terveppä tuloa mukaan. tv HaMu

----------


## EKH

Ja lähtö on Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamulla kello 08.00.

----------


## arimk

Murmur oli laatinut tällaisen reitin.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Muhoksen munkkikahveilla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajettiin hyvässä kelissä. Taivas oli pilvessä ja ilmassa leijaili muutamia harvoja lumihiutaleita. Lämpömittarit näyttivät pyöreeitä +0 C lukemia. 
Letkan muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa. Ratamestari Hannu oli katsonut meille reitin Kaakkurin, Kempeleen, Murron ja Muhoksen suunnalta. 

Alkumatka ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Murtoon saakka. Ojakylän kohdalta siirryttiin soratielle. Tämä Metsähaantie oli minulle ihan uusi tuttavuus. Tätä kovapohjaista tietä ajeltiin Muhoksen puolelle. Peltojen keskellä kulkeva Matokorventie oli puolestaan pehmeässä kunnossa. Renkaat kulkivat syvällä ja polkijalle tuli ihan hyvä hiki ennen kahvitaukoa.
Tällä kertaa Muhokselle tultiin eri suunnasta kuin tavallisesti. Vesitornin mäen kautta en ole ennen tälle kylälle ajanutkaan.

Kahvit juotiin pitkästä aikaa Muhoksen Teboililla. Pienen hillomunkin sai eurolla, joten pojat ottivat tuplakattauksen puhdasta energiaa ennen loppumatkan rypistystä. 

Loppumatka saatiin ajaa mukavassa myötätuulessa. Vanha Kainuuntie mutkitteli Oulunjoen rantatörmällä komeissa maisemissa. Hikeä nostatettiin Viskaalin vuoristossa. Pikkaralassa ratamestari lähti syömään lounaskattausta ja me muut suunnattiin junaradan taakse Länsisuon tielle. 

Madekosken kohdalla palattiin takaisin asfaltille. Loppumatka Sanginsuusta Haapalehtoon ajeltiin uutta hienoa pyörätietä pitkin.

Kiitoksia Hannulle hienosta reitistä ja koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä. Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti matkaksi 98 km. Aikaa satulassa istuskeluun näytti kuluneen 4,27 tuntia.
Syksyn soratielenkit jatkuvat taas ensi viikonloppuna. Ratamestarin paikka olisi vielä vapaana.

----------


## Ride

Tässä muutama kuva https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cjpg .

----------


## arimk

Huomenna tiistain hitaat kiertävät jälleen parin tunnin lenkin pimeässä metsässä. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Itse en pistä vielä piikkikumeja alle. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Neljä miestä kiersi viimeviikolla koeajetun reitin. Kolmekymmentäviisi kilometriä taittui hieman reilussa kahdessa tunnissa. Ajokeleissa on alkavan talven enteitä pyörästä päätellen. Kiitos mukanaolleille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Villen nuotittama reitti Oulunsalon suunnalla. Jonkin verran lunta on tullut, joten minä vetäisin jo nastat alle. Sovitetaan vauhti nastarengaskuskien mukaan, eli hitaasti mennään. 

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Oulunsalon kierroksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajettiin hyvässä talvikelissä. Matkaan lähdettiin ledivalojen loisteessa aamun pimeydessä. Keli kuitenkin kirkastui koko ajan ja nähtiinpä loppumatkalla peräti vilaus auringostakin. Lämpömittarit näyttivät -6 C lukemia. Melko rivakka pohjoistuuli piti kelin raikkaana.

Letkan muonavahvuus oli 12 ajajaa. Ville oli katsonut meille mukavan vaihtelevan reitin Oulunsalosta. Alkumatka ajeltiin pyöräteitä Lauttarannan lähelle. Koppanassa käväistiin meren rannalla ihailemassa hiekkarantaa. 

Lunta oli satanut juuri sopivasti. Noin 10 cm kuivaa lunta ei haitannut ajamista, mutta tunnelma lumisessa metsässä oli jo ihan talvisen tuntuinen. Jossain vaiheessa ajettiin pitkä pätkä hienoa polkua. Jos joku viitsisi laittaa reitin näkyville, niin tuonne osaisi mennä uudestaankin. 

Pojat jo kaipasivat kahvia 50 km ajamisen jälkeen. Letka pysähtyikin heti ensimmäiseen baariin, eli Oulunsalon Shellille. Pojat söivät tietysti munkkitiskin ihan tyhjäksi, joten leipurille olisi nyt hommia Shellillä. 

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Iinatin kuntoradan kautta Haapalehtoon. Hiihtokausi on näköjään alkanut jollakin, sillä yhdet suksenjäljet löytyivät Iinatista. Liikkeellä oli paljon porukkaa kaikenlaisilla välineillä.

Kiitoksia Villelle hienosta ja vaihtelevasta reitistä ja koko porukalle oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Kotona matkamittari näytti matkaksi 72 km. Aikaa satulassa istuskeluun näytti kuluneen 3,49 tuntia.

Syksyn soratielenkit jatkuvat taas ensi viikonloppuna mikäli lunta ei tule ihan mahdottomasti. Ainakin tänään tuolla lumisessa metsässä oli oikein hyvä ajaa.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat lähtee klo 18 huomenillalla parintunnin lenkille normipaikasta. Reitti kuntorata-pyörätie vaihtoehto. Polut ovat nyt aika hankalia ajella, mutta liukkaita paikkoja voi tulla vastaan muuallakin. Suosittelen nastarenkaita. Tervetuloa ajoseuraksi!

----------


## arimk

Kaksi miestä kävi tekemässä tällaisen lenkin tuntiin ja kolmeen varttiin. Keli oli mainio, lumi ei juurikaan haitannut etenemistä ja lämpätila oli muutaman asteen pakkasella. Sen verran nastarenkaat sekä lumikerros vaikutti, että lämmin tuli ja syke oli pk:n ylärajoilla. Hönttämäen takamaastossa tuli vastaan useamman sukupolven hiihtäjiä, monessa muussakin paikassa oli suksen jälkiä, mutta pyörän jälkiä oli metsässä moninkertainen määrä. Vähäinen lumikerros voi hävitä ensi tiistaihin mennessä, sillon voidaan suunata jälleen poluille. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna rauhallinen pyörätiepainotteinen lenkki. Kuntoradat ja soratiet ovat nyt todella pehmeässä kunnossa, joten koitetaan pysyä enimmäkseen asfaltilla. Mulla on edessä piikkiratas enkä jaksa enää vaihtaa takaisin kesäkumiin. Sovitetaan vauhti nastarengasmiesten pk-tasolle. Suunnataan ensin vastatuuleen joen eteläpuolelle ja kahvit jossakin sopivassa baarissa.

Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Tupoksen ABC:llä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajettiin kirkkaassa kelissä. Pimeältä taivaalta alkoi aamu sarastamaan hiljalleen. Taivas oli ihan kirkas ja keli oli pakastumaan päin. Eilinen +7 C lämpö oli vaihtunut nollakeliksi. 

Letkan muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. Viime päivien sateiden jälkeen sorareitit ovat pehmeässä kunnossa. Niinpä päätettiin kokeilla vanhaa talvireittiä ihan pyöräteitä pitkin. 

Kahvit juotiin pitkästä aikaa Tupoksen ABC:lla. Menomatkalla ajeltiin Madekosken kautta Tupokseen. Vanhalla Iinatin tiellä tehtiin yhdet rengastyöt, kun tappajasepeli tuli läpi renkaasta. 

Paluumatkalla saatiin ajaa mukavassa myötätuulessa. Oritkarissa tehtiin aamun toiset rengastyöt. Nyt sepeli meni läpi nastarenkaasta. Vanha kunnon hiekka olisi selvästi ystävällisempää renkaille.

Lopuksi kierrettiin Hietasaaren ympäri. Perjantai-aamun myrskyn jäljet olivat vieläkin siivoamatta. Porukalla pujoteltiin kaatuneiden puiden välistä. Rantaan oli ajautunut kaikenlaista roskaa ja romua.

Kiitoksia koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä. Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti matkaksi 83 km. 
08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi viikonloppuna.

----------


## Ride

Tässä kuvia https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...hint=folder%2c .

----------


## arimk

Tässä päivän 08 kartalla.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat tekee huomenna parin tunnin reissun kovia/kovahkoja pintoja pitkin. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa mukaan reippailemaan!

----------


## arimk

Prismalta lähti neljä pyöräilijää ja Ruskoon saapui neljä pyöräilijää, mutta lenkin teki vain kolme ajajaa :Hymy: 
Kävimme kiertämässä Jäälinjärven vastapäivään. Yhden ajajan toivomuksesta teimme pienen Lada-bongausyrityksen tuloksetta.
Ajokeli oli hyvä sekä mukavan raskas, taivaalta tipahteli jotain koko reissun ajan. Jäälissä se oli selvimmin lumen näköistä ja sitä oli kertynyt maahan useita senttejä. Rannikkoakohti tultaessa lumi muutui vetisemmäksi eikä sitä riittänyt juuriaan maahan asti.
Tällainen lenkki pääosin pyöräteitä.
Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pyöräteitä pitkin vastatuuleen etelän suuntaan. Kahvit sitten jossakin Tupoksen tai Limingan suunnalla. Vesisadekin pitäisi loppua aamuun mennessä, joten ihan kohtuullista keliä on luvassa. Äsken oli aika upottava keli, mutta eiköhän nuo loputkin lumet sula aamuun mennessä.

Nyt mulla on nastakumit molemmissa päissä. Vauhti laskee siis entisestään, joten ajokoirat varatkaa paljon loimia päälle ettei tule kylmä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Nollakasi luisteltiin tänään tällaista reittiä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki jäätiköllä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajettiin talven vaikeimmassa kelissä. Eilinen lumi- ja vesisade oli muuttunut yöllä pikku pakkaseksi. Aamulla tarjolla oli röpöläjäätä, jossa oli paljon eilisessä sohjossa ajaneiden jättämiä syviä uria. Siellä täällä oli pikkusen hiekkaa, mutta auramiehiä ei näkynyt missään. Nastarenkaat olivat ihan pakolliset.

Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa. Matkaa taitettiin vastatuulessa kohti etelän lakeuksia. Oulun pyörätiet olivat ne huonoiten huolletut. Muutaman kerran pyörät nakkelivat miehiä urissa, mutta kanveesissa ei kuitenkaan käyty.

Tupoksessa siirryttiin vanhalle nelostielle, jossa päästiin ajamaan loistavasti auratulla tiellä. Samoin Limingassa pyörätiet olivat hyvässä kunnossa. 

Kahvit juotiin Limingassa kasituvassa. Paikallinen karvalakkiparlamentti oli miehittänyt ison osan baarista, mutta hyvin kuitenkin mahduttiin sekaan. Kahvin ja munkkipossun voimalla matka jatkui kohti pohjoista. Myötätuuli puhalteli mukavasti selän takaa ja matka taittui vauhdilla.

Kempeleen ja Oulunsalon kautta ajeltiin perinteiselle huoltopaikalle Oritkarin rantaan. Sula meri piti rantareitin ihan sulana. Nuottasaaren rannassa oli sen sijaan lenkin liukkaimmat paikat. Pikkusen kävi sääliksi sauvakäveleviä mummoja, jotka etenivät hitaasti eteenpäin röpöläjäällä.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellillä. Kiitoksia koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä. Kotona matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 83 km. 
08-lenkit jatkuvat taas ensi viikonloppuna. Nyt oikein mukavaa itsenäisyyspäivää!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat starttaavat huomenna iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä parin tunnin lenkille. Suunnataan reitti pyöräteille ja nastarenkaat ovat vähintään suositeltavat. Tervetuloa ajelemaan!

----------


## arimk

Viiden miehen elämysseikkailu talvisilla teillä. Tällainen reitti selvitettiin kahteen tuntiin. Tiet eivät olleet kovinkaan liukkaita, mutta lauhalla jäähän tulleissa urissa pyörän suuntavakaus hieman kärsi. Pahimmissa kohdissa lisäsimme vauhtia :Hymy: 
Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan vaihteeksi pohjoisen suuntaan. Kahvit todennäköisesti jossakin baarissa Haukiputtaalla. Katsotaan vähän auraus- ja kelitilannetta, eli ajetaan auratuilla väylillä.
Vauhti on hiljainen, sillä vanha ja väsynyt koittaa ajella matalilla sykkeillä. Laittakaa kaikki loimet päälle, sillä lupailee pakastuvaa keliä. Termariin kuumaa juotavaa.

Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä

----------


## Ride

Kuvia tältä päivältä 08-lenkin FB sivuilla.

----------


## arimk

Päivän nollakasilenkki kartalla.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaan pakkasessa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajettiin talven kylmimmässä kelissä. Mittarit näyttivät yllättäen aamulla -11 C lukemia. Kirkas tähtitaivas enteili auringonpaistetta loppumatkalle. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa. 

Auramiehet olivat tehneet hommansa ihan hyvin. Viimeisen viikon aikana on koettu kaikki mahdolliset kelit, jossa taivaalta on tullut alas lunta ja vettä kaikissa olomuodoissaan.  Aurauskalusto on painanut hommia oikein urakalla viime päivinä.

Matkaa taitettiin pienessä vastatuulessa kohti pohjoista. Yhden pyöräilijän varpaat olivat jäässä, mutta muuten porukka oli hyvin varustautunut kylmään keliin. Nyt yllä oli tuplakerros vaatetta normaaliin verrattuna.

Menomatkalla ajeltiin Virpiniemen kautta. Santaholmassakin käväistiin pyörähtämässä ennen Haukiputaan kahvitaukoa. Seolle kurvasi kuuraisia miehiä. Lämmin kahvi ja korvapuusti sulatti porukan taas ajokuntoon. 

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin Martinniemen kierroksella. Tällä alueella lunta oli selvästi vähemmän kuin Oulussa. Tiet olivat vielä ihan hyvässä ajokunnossa ja kirkas aurinkokin näyttäytyi loppumatkalla aivan etelän horisontista. Pakkanen tuntui kiristyvän pitkin matkaa ja isoja ruskeita kinttaita tuli jo ikävä. Nyt lienee se aika, jolloin kaikki viimeisimmätkin talvikamppeet pitää kaivaa kaapista esiin. 

Tuiran rannassa otettiin vielä kuvia, kun ilmassa näytti olevan kolme aurinkoa. Eivät ihme kumma lämmittäneet yhtään enempää kuin tavallisestikaan. Kiitoksia koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä. Kotona matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 85 km. 

Ensi viikonloppuna olis talvipäivänseisausajo.  Koitetaan tareta ajaa edes jonkin verran. 08-lenkki menee siinä samalla lenkillä, jos vain jaksetaan ajaa…
http://www.randonneurs.fi/kalenteri/

----------


## Ride

Muutama kuva 13.12.2015 lenkiltä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cjpg .

----------


## Mazza

Aikooko kukaan ajella huomenna mitään muutaman tunnin lenkkiä?

----------


## Ride

Tänään ajettiin vuoden pimein 08-lenkki. Osa porukkaa oli aloittanut ajelun jo 16h aiemmin. Tiet oli osin aika vaikeakulkuisia, Rotuaarin kunnossa ei valittamista https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## EKH

Talvipäivänseisausajo ja vuoden pimein 08-lenkki

Oululaiseen talvipäivänseisausajoon lähti Haapalehdon Shelliltä 5 ajajaa lauantaina iltapäivällä auringon laskun jälkeen. Tapahtuma on jo perinne, sillä nyt oli vuorossa kolmas ajo. Kyseessä on pitkän kaavan mukainen yöpyöräily, jossa ajetaan läpi vuoden pisimmän yön auringonnousuun saakka. Ajoaikaa oli siis noin 20,30 tuntia. Tavoitteena on päästä ajamalla maaliin Edenin aamupalapöytään. Siinä samalla menee puolet 08-lenkistäkin.

Ajokeli oli mukava ensimmäiset 13 tuntia. Pakkasta oli noin -1 C ja pyörätiet onneksi aurattu varsin hyvin perjantain lumimyrskyn jälkeen. Neljä kaveria lähti käväisemään Raahessa ja minä valitsin suunnaksi pohjoisen. Ensin kuitenkin saattelin kaverit Kempeleen rajalle ja menin käväisemään toisella yhteislenkillä. Säännöt sanovat, että samaa tietä ei saa ajaa kahteen kertaan samaan suuntaan. Pikkusen piti kierrellä ketunlenkkejä, ettei vahingossa mene samalle tielle uudestaan.

Ensimmäisen kunnon tauon pidin neljän tunnin ajamisen jälkeen. Yhteensä sisätaukoja kertyi neljä, joiden lisäksi useita pusikkojen kastelupausseja. Kerrankin oli ruhtinaallisesti aikaa ajaa ihan kaikessa rauhassa. Ajelin pohjoiseen Iihin ja kiertelin palatessa Iin ja Haukiputaan sivuteitä ristiin rastiin. Muu liikenne hiljeni olemattomiin puolenyön jälkeen. Sivuteillä oli paljon nimismiehen kiharaa ja välillä ajaminen oli melkoista rynkytystä. Mieleen jäi erityisesti öinen Iin Hamina sekä Räinänperän ja Halosenniemen mukavan oloiset sivutiet. Näillä pitää käväistä uudestaan jollakin 08-lenkillä.

Leppoisa ajaminen loppui aamuyöllä kolmen jälkeen lumisateen alkaessa. Märkiä rättejä tuli tihentyvään tahtiin ja keli muuttui raskaaksi. Vähän myöhemmin sade muuttui rankaksi vesisateeksi, joka pehmensi tiet lopullisesti. Aamukuuden jälkeen ajaminen oli todella raskasta vääntämistä upottavassa sohjossa. Välillä käväisin Päivärinteen lähellä kääntymässä ennen 08-lenkille menoa.

Aamukasilta Shellin pihalle kokoontui 7 ajajaa, joista neljä oli ajanut läpi yön. Vajaa pari tuntia taisteltiin upottavassa sohjossa. Välillä meno tyssäsi kokonaan, kun pyörä tipahti 10 cm alaspäin puolikovaan sohjoon. Toivottavasti aurauskalusto käy pukkaamassa sohjot pois ennen kuin ne ehtivät jäätyä uudestaan.

Kovan punnertamisen jälkeen päästiin lopulta Edeniin Nallikariin. Me yökyöpelit siirryttiin aamiaiselle ja pojat jatkoivat matkaa, kun eivät saaneet suljetusta baarista kahvia.
Matkamittari näytti yön taipaleeksi 252 km. Kaikki vaatteet olivat märkinä, mutta muuten oli mukava astella ruokapöytään. Lopuksi sitten 12 km siirtymä kotiin suihkuun. Kiitoksia pojille matkaseurasta.

Ensi pyhänä on sitten vuorossa kinkun sulatus 08-lenkki. Oikein hyvää Joulua kaikille!

----------


## turtsi

Tiistain hitaita jälleen huomenna klo 18:00 Linnanmaan Prismalta. Kelit näyttää liukkaalta, joten alle nastarenkaita. Päälle sitten vaikka pukin kamppeet =)

----------


## turtsi

Hitaat oli tänä tiistaina myös hieman vajaat  :Vink:  Lenkille lähti kolme kuskia ilman pukin kamppeita, jutut oli kuitenkin hyvin jouluisia. Ajeltiin pyöräteitä mutkitellen ruskoon, siitä motarin sillalle ja siitä maikkulaan. Hieman joulun ja myös liukkaiden kelien takia jätettiin homma kesken torirannassa reilu puolituntia etuajassa. Ilman haavereita kuitenkin saatiin ajella, joten lepposasti saatiin kinkulle raivattua tilaa. Oikein rauhallista joulua pyöräilykansalle!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän kierros. Kahvit vaikkapa Limingassa Kasituvalla. Siellä on sen verran liukasta, että koitetaan ajella mahdollisimman paljon hiekoitetuilla pyöräteillä.
Vauhti on taas sitä hitaampaa sorttia, joten vaatetta päälle ja alle.
Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## StantheMan

Vieraileva Nahjus kiittää. 8-lenkki oli yksi vuoden kohokohdista. Sakkolenkkiä en enää jaksanut. 78 km silti.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa sellaisessa vanhan ajan pakkaskelissä. Pakkasta oli noin -9 C, kun yhdeksän ajajaa kokoontui Shellin pihalle täysikuun valossa. Muonavahvuuteen saatiin kova vahvistus Savon suunnalta, kun StantheMan lähti mukaan letkaan. Etelän puoleinen taivaanranta lupaili päiväksi kirkasta auringonpaistetta, jos vaan aurinko saataisiin nousemaan ylös taivaalle. Suunnaksi otettiin etelän lakeudet Limingan suunnalta.

Viime päivinä on Oulussa ollut varsin haastavat pyöräilykelit. Tarjolla on ollut sadetta sen kaikissa olomuodoissaan. Välillä on puolestaan kahlattu sohjossa ja lumessa. Pääasiassa tarjolla on kuitenkin ollut selkeää jääkeliä. Eilen jään päälle satoi kuivaa pulverilunta, joten toivottavasti kelit muuttuvat nyt vähän pitävämpään suuntaan. Nastarenkaat ovat nyt varmasti äärimmäisen tarpeelliset.

Alkumatkalla renkaat suunnattiin pyöräteille kohti Maikkulaa ja Metsokangasta. Mutkat piti ottaa hitaasti ja kieli keskellä suuta, mutta onneksi pystyssä pysyttiin. Linnakankaan ja Kempeleen kautta päästiin lakeudelle, jossa pyörätiet olivat suurin piirtein sulia. Vanhaa nelostietä pitkin ajeltiin Haarasillalle ja Liminkaan. Paikallinen iso baari oli luonnollisesti taas kiinni, mutta onneksi vanha Kasitupa palvelee myös aamupäivisin. 

Kasituvalla oli oikein ruuhkaa, sillä normaalin parlamenttiporukan lisäksi liikkeellä oli myös paljon pitkämatkalaisia autoilijoita. Joulun paluuliikenne näytti olevan varsin vilkasta.

Paluumatkalla pyöräytettiin Limingan kylän läpi kohti Tuposta. Pyörätie oli tosiaan välillä täysin sula eikä pelloillakaan ollut lunta kuin kulissiksi. Yksi jäniskoira oli karannut joltakin isännältä ja välillä koira hortoili letkan edessä. Isäntä ajeli maastoautolla perässä. Menivät onneksi metsän puolelle pois liikenteen jaloista. Kenelläkään ei nyt sattunut olemaan HK:n sinistä lenkkiä matkaeväänä, joten sen suuremmin ei voitu isäntää auttaa koirajahdissa.

Kempeleessä palattiin taas jäisille pyöräteille. Oulunsalon kautta kurvattiin Vihiluotoon meren rantaan ihailemaan jäistä ulappaa. Ville käväisi testaamassa jäätä rannan tuntumassa. Hyvin rantajää kesti, mutta kovin kauas rannasta ei kannata vielä mennä. Vähän kauempana taitaa olla vielä aivan sula ulappa vastassa.

Oritkarin kautta ajeltiin Tuiran rantaan ja kotiin päin. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kylmä keli oli, mutta ihan hyvin kuitenkin tarettiin. Matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 82 km, ajassa 4,13 tuntia.

Tämä oli vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki. Kiitoksia kaikille, joita olen saanut peesata tänä vuonna. Olette olleet oikein hyviä tuulenhalkojia ja muutenkin oikein mukavaa juttuseuraa. Entiset kujeet jatkuvat taas ensi vuonna. Oikein hyvää Uutta Vuotta kaikille!

----------


## Ride

Tässä kuvia lenkiltä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG .

----------


## turtsi

Tiistain hitaita pukkaa. Sama paikka, sama aika... Hieman pitäisi lauhtua aamun pakkasista iltaa kohden. Ajellaan kuitenkin kaupungin ympärillä, että pääsee tarvittaessa lämmittelemään. Meinasin kuitenkin jo testailla Lidlin lämpiäviä kengänpohjallisia. Tervetuloa ajeleen!

----------


## turtsi

Pakkassäähän lähti polkemaan kaksi kuurapartaa. Ajeltiin ensin merenrantoja pitkin Kaakkuriin. Välillä käytiin kokeileen meren jään kantavuutta, mutta paukaukset ei kutsuneet pitemmälle jääajelulle. Kaakkurista ajelimme Maikkulaan ja sieltä jokirantoja Alppilaan. Siinä vaiheessa oli kello jo paria minuuttia vaille kahdeksan ja matkaa takana 34km. Hyvin tarkeni ajella vaikka pakkasta oli reilu kymmenen astetta. Kiitoksia jäsen H:lle ajoseurasta!

----------


## MiHe

Saa nähdä näkyykö ensi vuonna tällaista 08 lenkillä, Hyvää uutta vuotta 

http://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/pi...343.1447243494

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna pohjoiseen Haukiputtaalle Seon baariin kahville. Pikku mutkittelua on varmaankin luvassa mennessä ja palatessa.
Vauhti on sitä perinteisen hidasta sorttia. Isot rukkaset käpäliin ja kuumaa juotavaa termariin, niin tarkenee.
Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden ensimmäinen 08-lenkki

Uusi vuosi mutta vanhat kujeet. Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa pakkaskelissä. Mittarit näyttivät aamulla noin -10 C lukemia. Taivas oli pilvessä, mutta lunta ei kuitenkaan tullut. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa. Suunnaksi otettiin vastatuuli ja pohjoinen.

Pyöräteillä oli aamulla oikein hyvä ajokeli. Pinta oli sen verran luminen, ettei liukkautta tarvinnut varoa. Lähiöiden kadut olivat sen sijaan varsin liukkaita. Piimäperän kohdalla yksi ajaja kävi kanveesissa, mutta mitään sen kummempia vaurioita ei tullut. Pyörä vaan lähti lapasesta jäisessä urassa.

Menomatkalla ajeltiin Virpiniemen ja Santaholman kautta suoraan Haukiputtaan keskustaan kahvitauolle. Seon baarissa sulateltiin käpäliä ja juotiin hyvät pullakahvit. Pannari oli vielä uunissa, mutta munkkia ja korvapuustia löytyi koko marssiosastolle.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin pohjoiseen. Häyrysen- ja Martinniemet pyöräytettiin ympäri. Hyvältä tuoksuvan leipomon ohi ajaessa nälkä tietysti yltyi ja sama ilmiö toistui vielä uudestaankin vähän myöhemmin. Etelään päin palatessa saatiin nauttia mukavasta myötätuulesta. 

Oulun lähiöiden läpi ajaessa muutama kaveri löysi matkan varrelta mieluisan ruokahuoltoalueen. Sinne jäivät mukavasti lounaalle, kun me kuuraparrat ajeltiin loppuun asti Shellille. Yhdeksän läks ja kolme palas takaisin lähtöpisteeseen. Kylmää kyytiä oli, mutta paksuilla vaateilla  tarkeni kuitenkin aika hyvin ajella.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kylmä keli oli, mutta ihan hyvin kuitenkin tarettiin. Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 87 km, ajassa 4,17 tuntia.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän puolella. Pakkanen näyttää vähän lauhtuvan, joten katsotaan aamulla minne asti taretaan ajella. Kahvit jossakin etelän baarissa.
Kuumaa juotavaa termariin ja lämmintä päälle ja alle. 
Vauhti on rauhallista raahustamista.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tänään tällainen 08-reissu.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tammikuun pakkasessa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkille keli lämpeni juuri sopivasti. Parin päivän takaiset -30 C pakkaset lauhtuivat lempeisiin -14 C lukemiin. Etelän puoleinen viima piti kuitenkin huolen siitä, että raitista oli. Matkaa taitettiin 9 ajajan voimin kohti etelän lakeuksia.

Viime päivinä on Oulussa ollut äärimmäisen kylmää ja kerrospukeutumista on saatu taas harjoitella. Näitä raikkaita kelejä pitää muistella sitten kesällä, kun renkaiden alla oleva asfaltti hohkaa kuumaa ja hiki valuu heti kun pyörän pysäyttää. 

Tämän aamun keli oli kohtuullisen hidas, sillä pyörätiet olivat aika pehmeässä kunnossa. Muutama sentti vitilunta hidastaa ainakin huonokuntoisten menoa jonkin verran. Onneksi pojat malttoivat ajella ihan kaikessa rauhassa. Hyvin oli tilaa ajella lähiöiden läpi, sillä muita aamun kulkijoita ei juurikaan ollut liikkeellä.

Alkumatkalla kurvailtiin Maikkulan ja Metsokankaan pyöräteiden kautta Linnakankaalle Kempeleeseen. Metsätiet ovat olleet nyt niin liukkaita, että suosiolla pysyttiin pyöräteillä.  Aamu on muuten jo kirkastunut jonkin verran pimeimmästä kaamoksesta. Nyt ajovalot saattoi sammuttaa jo kahvitauolla.

Kahvit juotiin Tupoksen ABC:llä paikallisen ukkoporukan ihmetellessä vieressä meitä kuuraisia ajajia. Kamppeita pukiessa vertailtiin samalla erilaisia vaateviritelmiä, joilla pakkanen pyritään pitämään vaatteiden ulkopuolella. Vaatetta pitää olla, mutta ei kuitenkaan liikaa. Kovempi hiki vaihtuu jonkin ajan päästä kylmänhorkaksi. Parasta olisi, jos ei juurikaan hikoilisi reissun aikana.

Paluumatkalla kierreltiin merenrantojen kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Reitin kulmakohdissa käytiin merkkaamassa reviiri keltaisella merkillä hankeen. Merellä näytti olevan paljon kulkijoita matalalta paistavan auringon värjätessä komeasti maisemaa. Lopuksi pyöräytettiin Hietasaari ympäri ja palailtiin takaisin Haapalehtoon.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Matkamittari näytti kotona aamun taipaleeksi 74 km, ajassa 4,04 tuntia.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kasin mallinen reitti Oulun lähistön pyöräteillä. Sen verran on kylmää, että kovin kauas maakuntaan ei mennä. 
Kahvit juodaan jossain sopivassa baarissa matkan varrella.
Vauhti on hidasta, joten paksut kinttaat taas mukaan.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Kylmää kyytiä 08-lenkillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin vanhan ajan karvalakkikelissä. Saarelan ruokahuoltoalueella pakkasta oli aamulla -27 C. Keräsin vaatteet isoksi vuoreksi lattialle. Pukemiseen piti varata aikaa noin 10 minuuttia ennen kuin mies on vuorattu Michelin-ukoksi. Vielä isot kinttaat käsiin ja maski naamalle. Sitten ulos ja pyörän päälle. Feltti ei halunnut rullata tänään kovinkaan lujaa. Kummasti vaan pakkanen kangistaa pyöränkin.

Yllättäen Shellin pihalla oli kolme muutakin kuurapartaa. Nelikko lähti ajelemaan itään kohti Sanginsuuta. Ensimmäinen sessio vei meidät Madekosken sillan kautta kahville Maikkulan Nesteelle. Varpaat kestivät jäätymättä ihan hyvin tuon ajan. Onneksi pojat malttoivat ajella ihan kaikessa rauhassa. Saatiin ajaa leveästi, sillä pyöräteillä ei ollut yhtään ihmisolentoa liikkeellä.

Kahvilla istuttiin sen aikaa, että jäsenet sulivat taas vetreään ajokuntoon. Maikkulan digitaalimittari näytti -25,3 C. Onneksi aurinko nousi taivaaalle lämmittämään menoa. Kaakkurin ja Oulunlahden kautta ajeltiin Oritkariin meren rannalle ihastelemaan aurinkoa. Koillistuuli oli sen verran raaka poskipäille, että pikkusen koitettiin mutkitella tuulensuojassa. Nallikarissa käväistiin katselemassa aurinkoisia merimaisemia. 

Loppumatka Haapalehtoon rullailtiin mutkitellen Välivainion kautta. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Tätäkin reissua on mukava muistella kesäkuumalla kun ajetaan hiki otsalla. Tänään ei oikeastaan palellut juurikaan. Tuossakin kelissä näyttää tarkenevan, kun on sopivasti vaatetta päällä.

Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 54 km.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla etelän puolelle. Kahvit Tupoksella tai Limingassa. Vauhti on taas äärimmäisen hidasta.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Ride

Tämän aamun nollakasikuvia
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## arimk

08-80 lenkki tältä päivältä

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän lakeuksilla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin pitkästä aikaa ihan tavallisessa talvikelissä. Ei ollut vesisadetta eikä edes -30 C pakkasta, vaan ihan normaali -5 C keli. Hyvät olosuhteet olivat houkutelleet Shellin pihalle 13 ajajaa. Matkaa lähdettiin taittamaan kohti etelän lämpöä.

Ensin letka muljautettiin Oulujoen eteläpuolelle. Rantareittiä pitkin rullailtiin Patamäkeen ja vanhalle Iinatin tielle, jossa läpiajo on nykyisin kuulemma kielletty. Linnakankaan kautta pyörähdettiin Murron tielle. Tänään oli muuten aika iso rullausero auraamattomien pyöräteiden ja autoilla kovaksi tallattujen sivuteiden välillä. 

Ketolanperältä jatkettiin sivuteille, joilla ajettiinkin sitten ihan puhdasta jäärata-ajoa. Sileällä jäällä Maraton Wintteritkin rullaavat ihan hyvin. Yksi mäyräkoira meinasi hypätä ojasta alle, mutta onneksi hauva pysyi poissa tieltä. Jäällä ei olisi ehtinyt tehdä mitään kikka3-väistöliikettä.

Tupoksen ABC:n ohi ajettiin pysähtymättä kylmän rauhallisesti. Pojat vaan painoivat kaasua ja käänsivät kurssin kohti etelää. Kahvipaikaksi valittiin vanha kunnon Kasitupa Limingassa. Karvalakkiukot jo odottelivat baarissa meitä. 

Tiskiltä löytyi pitkän matkan munkki ja iso kahvi. Tällä kattauksella pitäisi jaksaa muutama tunti eteenpäin. Paluumatkalla pyöräytettiin Limingan kylän läpi kohti Tuposta. Baarista lähti yksi irtomies ajamaan mukaan letkaan. Lakeudella pyörätie halkoi lähes sulia peltoja. Vain ohut lumikerros peitti loputtomia sänkipeltoja.

Paluumatkalla lasketeltiin reippaaseen myötätuuleen. Kempeleen kautta ajeltiin Oulusaloon Shellin kulmille. Tienvarren infotaulu kertoi Hailuodon jäätien olevan jo käytössä. Pojat olivat jo eilen käyneet testaamassa meren jäällä ajamista. Hyvin oli kuulemma noin 10 km pitkä jäätie kestänyt.

Vihiluodossa pidettiin tankkaus- ja tyhjennystauko. Mereltä kuului kovaa pörinää, sillä Saab 96 ralliauto tuli juuri jääradalta rantaan huoltotauolle. Ihan tuli vanhat hyvät ajat mieleen, kun vielä näki tuollaisen auton liikenteessä. Rantajäät olivat melko vetisen näköisiä, sillä meriveden korkeus on noussut kovasti viime päivinä.

Loppumatka Haapalehtoon ajeltiin suurin piirtein lyhintä tietä. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Olipa mukava ajaa pitkästä aikaa lauhassa kelissä. Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 87 km.

----------


## arimk

Pakkaset ovat väistyneet ja tiistain hitaat starttaa huomenna iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä parin tunnin pyöräilyretkelle. Vauhti pidetään rauhallisena. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Kolmen miehen voimin käytiin katsastamassa teiden aurausta Kiimingin suuntaan. Pyörätiet olivat kohtuu hyvin aurattu. Muutamassa paikassa jouduimme ajamaan autotiellä, jossa raiteiden kohdalla oli suuntavakautta heikentävää pöpperölunta. Kahdessa tunnissa ehdimme takaisin Hinttaan, johon yhteislenkin lopetimme. Kiitokset ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Lähdetään aamulla luovimaan ensin vastatuuleen kohti etelää. Kuulemma jonkinlaista lumisadettakin on luvassa. Eli saattaa tulla oikea työmiehen keli. Koitetaan kuitenkin etsiä jostakin kovaa alustaa nastarenkaiden alle. Toivottavasti auramiehet ovat liikkeellä ennen meitä. Vauhti on hidasta raahustamista. Jostakin etsitään munkkikahvit. Kevättä odotetaan jo kovasti.

Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Ride

Keväinen ajokeli tänään
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## arimk

Tällaiset 08-kiharat tänään

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki maakunnan lumisilla sivuteillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin ihan huippukelissä. Pakkasmittari näytti aamulla pyöreätä -0 C lukemaa, eikä edes lumimyrsky sattunut kohdalle. Näkyipä loppumatkalla jopa aurinkokin taivaalla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Sangintien ja uuden Vaalantien varren pyörätien kautta Sanginsuun sillalle. Sanginsaaren tien kautta ajeltiin Pikkaralan vuoristoon Pukintielle. Pikkaralan ja Murron välinen tie taisi olla aamun huonokuntoisin pätkä. Autojen renkaanjäljissä oli hyvä ajaa, mutta siinä välissä olevassa lumipolanteessa oli melkoisen pehmeää.

Murrosta rullailtiin pyörätietä pitkin Ketolanperän koululle, josta sitten taas metsätietä pitkin Rajakorpeen ja kohti Tupoksen ABC:n munkkikahveja. Tässä vaihessa oli ajettu jo reilut pari tuntia, joten tyttömunkit katosivat nopeasti kuvun alle antamaan energiaa loppumatkalle. Viereisessä pöydässä istui 8 hengen rallitiimi. Olivat palailemassa Tunturirallista takaisin etelän maille. Porukan kalustoa katsellessa tuli mieleen, että loppujen lopuksi tämä pyöräily on varsin edellinen harrastus.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin mukavaan myötätuuleen. Kempeleen kautta ajeltiin Oulusaloon Vihiluotoon. Merivesi oli noussut jään päälle, joten nyt pysyttiin tiukasti rannalla. Hailuodon jäätiekin on kuulemma nyt suljettu. Pojat ajoittivat aivan oikein viimeviikkoisen jäätieajelun, sillä vähään aikaan ei merijäälle ole menemistä.

Loppumatka Haapalehtoon ajeltiin enempiä mutkittelematta. Pöllyävä lumi tukki takapakan niin tiukasti, että viimeinen tunti piti ajaa samalla välityksellä. Loppuparlamentti poristiin kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessa Lidlin kulmilla. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Lopuksi vielä kiertelin pikkusen, mutta sitten nälkä ajoi miehen kotiin lautasen ääreen.

Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 82 km ajassa 4,20 tuntia. Mukavaa oli ja kelikin oli jo pikkusen keväinen.

----------


## arimk

Huomenillalla taas ajellaan. Tiistain hitaat aloittaa iltalenkin entisestä paikasta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Kahden miehen iltalenkki hyvässä säässä ja hyvin aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan taas aamulla se normaali aamupäivän sessio. Lumimyräkkäkin pitäisi olla ohi aamuun mennessä, joten annetaan auramiesten päättää huominen suunta. 
Mennään sinnepäin, minne johtaa paras jotos. Varmaa kuitenkin on, että munkkikahville pysähdytään. Varmaa on myös hidas vauhti. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tänään tällainen nollakasi aurattuja teitä hakien.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki auramiesten jäljillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin auramiesten ehdoilla. Suunnitelmana oli ajaa auratuilla reiteillä, eikä reittiä sen kummemmin suunniteltu. Matkaan lähti 5 ajajaa.

Aurattu reitti vei ensin moottoritien varteen ja kaupunginojan vartta pitkin Maikkulaan. Muutamissa kohdissa otettiin reisistä kaikki vääntö irti, sillä auramies oli jostain syystä nostanut välillä kauhan ylös. Kuitenkin suurin osa reitistä oli todella hyvin aurattu.

Kokkokankaan tiellä pyörätie oli kyllä aurattu, mutta vieressä kulkevan autotien auraaja oli nokittanut homman takaisin lähtöpisteeseen. Tällaisella toimintamallilla saadaan kyllä työllistettyä auraajia, mutta pyöräilijä ajaa silti umpihangessa. Pyöräilijä joutuu siirtymään ajoradalle, jossa saa tietysti osakseen tylyä kannustusta autolla ohi ajavilta suhareilta.

Lakeudella on kaikki aina paremmin. Tänäänkin oli ilo ajella aroilla, jossa tuuli hoitaa auraushommat kuntoon. Vanhaa nelostietä puskettiin melkoiseen vastatuuleen kohti Liminkaa. Tie oli kuitenkin loistavassa kunnossa. Kasitupa ja isot munkit pyörivät jo mielessä kylän läpi polkiessa.

Kahville kurvattiin tasan kello 10.00. Lounaskin oli jo katettu, mutta lautaselle ilmestyi kuitenkin XL-kokoa oleva munkkikahvikattaus. 

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin mukavassa myötätuulessa Limingan kylän läpi Tupokseen. Uuden pyörätien varren pellot olivat lähes lumettomia. Ihan kulissiksi löytyi lunta muutama sentti. 

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Kempeleen ja Oulunsalon kautta Oritkariin, jossa kasteltiin rantamäntyjä. Meren jäällä näytti olevan paljon porukkaa liikkeellä. Loppumatka Haapalehtoon ajeltiin sen kummemmin mutkittelematta. Pöllyävä lumi koristeli taas Feltin aeropyöräksi. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdossa Lidlin kulmilla. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 85 km ajassa 4,25 tuntia. 

Niille, joita lumessa ajaminen kiehtoo, on nyt tehty oma ohjelma. Valitettavasti yhtään pyöräilijää ei ole vielä tuossa ohjelmassa näkynyt.
http://haku.yle.fi/?q=tienauraajat&c...na&language=fi

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna keväisessä kelissä. Sama paikka ja aika kuin ennenkin. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Yhen  miehen joukkue suuntasi reitin Hukiputaan suuntaan sattuneesta syystä.  Reippaassa räntäsateessa hoitui pari kuvarastia. Pyöräily meni tietysti  reilusti yliajalle. Loppumatkasta pyörätiellä polanne pehmeni ja  lisäwatteja tarvittiin matkantekoon.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan taas aamulla sellainen normaali aamupäivän istunto. Käännetään nokka aluksi kohti vastatuulta ja lähdetään kyntämään vakoa auraamattomille pyöräteille. Toivottavasti aurattuakin pätkää löytyisi jostakin.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja taukoja pidetään riittävästi.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tämän päivän 08-reitti oli vanhan kertausta.

----------


## EKH

Tänään käväistiin Limingassa Kasituvalla munkkikahveilla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 13 ajajaa,jotka saivat ajaa lauhassa kelissä. Ennustettu lumipyrykin pysyi poissa.

Oulun auraus oli huonoa ja lakeuden pyörätiet olivat paremmassa kunnossa.
Kasituvan munkit olivat taas vähän pidempiä kuin viimeksi.

Paluumatkalla pudoteltiin myötätuuleen. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdossa Shellin kulmilla. Kotona mittarit näyttivät 81 km ajassa 4.10 tuntia. Kiitos pojille mukavasta lenkistä.

----------


## px

Kiitos lenkistä! Ja hox, saatiin aploditkin Tupoksen kieppeillä  :Hymy:

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna entisin ehdoin. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tällainen  etelänmatka käytiin ajamassa kahden miehen voimin. Itäisellä taivaalla  oli revontulia, mutta kaupungin valot haittasivat näkymää. Loistokeli  pikkupakkasessa. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla olis taas tarjolla normaali nelituntinen istunto. Näyttää siltä, että aamulla testataan taas auramiesten työn tasoa. Koko yöksi on taas luvannut lumisadetta, joten suunnasta ei kannata kertoa yhtään mitään. Ajetaan sinne, missä on aurattu. Ei ole meillä hääppöset välit yläkerran isäntään, kun joka kerta saadaan raahustaa lumisateessa. Jospa tänäkin ongelma vähentyisi ennen juhannusta.
Varmaa on, että hitaasti mennään ja kahvilla käydään.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki työmiehen kelissä

Tänään ajeltiin normaali nelituntinen aamuistunto. Lunta oli riittävästi, jotta 10 miehen letkalle saatiin lisävastusta. Auraus parani heti kun päästiin kunnanrajan taakse pois täältä maailman parhaasta talvipyöräilykaupungista.

Kahvit juotiin taas Kasituvalla Limingassa. Vanhalla nelostiellä oli sellainen tuuli, joka heitti osan miehistä nurin. Mitään kummempaa vahinkoa ei kuitenkaan sattunut.

Kiitos pojille mukavasta reissusta. Kotona mittari näytti 82 km ajassa 4,24 tuntia.

----------


## arimk

Huomenillalla on jälleen mainio pyöräilysää. Tiistain hitaat tekee parin  tunnin lenkin. Lähtö iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta.  Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Pari  tuntia vietettiin Virpiniemi-Haukipudas suunnalla. Joukko ei kasvanut  edellisviikosta, samalla porukalla mentiin. Keli oli mainio ja  ajoreititkin pääosin hyvin aurattuja. Kiitos ajokaverille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Kokeillaan aamulla vaihteeksi Muhoksen suuntaa. Kahvit vaikkapa Muhoksen Nesteellä. Haapalehdosta aluksi joen pohjoispuolta Sanginjoen sillalle ja siitä eteläpuolelle Pikkaralaan.

Termariin kuumaa ja päälle villaa. Ei hosuta vauhdin kanssa ja pusikot merkataan tunnin välein.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## arimk

08-lenkki Muhoksen suunnalle. Auraamattomat ja huonosti auratut kohdat, joissa sininen pylväs matala ja punainen korkea.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Muhoksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki suuntautui Oulujokivarressa ylävirtaan päin Muhokselle. Pakkasta oli noin -10 C ja taivaalta leijaili aamulla isoja ja keveitä lumirättejä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa. Kevät on edennyt jo niin pitkälle, että ajovalot voi vaihtaa aurinkolaseihin.

Menomatkalla ajeltiin Sangintien, Sanginsaaren ja Pukintien kautta Pikkaralaan. Välillä taas paineltiin pitkin huonosti aurattuja pyöräteitä. Parhaat ajo-olosuhteet ovat nyt sivuteillä, joissa autot tamppaavat pinnan kovaksi. Pukintiellä ja Viskaalissa oli oikein huippukeli ajella.

Nousumetrejä kertyi ihan eri tahtiin kuin Limingassa. Nyt yritettiin hakea kaikki mahdolliset mäet. Pikkaralassa Harakkamäki ja Viskaali ovat näin talvisin Oulun alueen parhaita treenipaikkoja jos haluaa kiduttaa itseään. 

Kahville kurvattiin Muhoksen Nesteelle taas pitkästä aikaa. Viimeksi täällä on tullut käytyä syyskuussa maantiepyörällä. Lätyt ja munkit upposivat vauhdilla kupujen alle antamaan energiaa loppumatkaa varten. 

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin mukavassa auringonpaisteessa omia jälkiä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin. Madekoskelta tultiin kuitenkin joen eteläpuolta takaisin kaupunkiin.	

Loppuparlamentti poristiin mukavassa auringonpaisteessa Haapalehdossa Lidlin kulmilla. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 88 km ajassa 4,26 tuntia.

----------


## arimk

Iltasella kokoonnutaan kuudeksi Linnanmaan Prisman kulmalle ja ajellaan  parin tunnin lenkki rauhallista vauhtia. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain  hitaat poljettiin jälleen kahden miehen porukalla. Reitti oli  vastatuuleen ja myötätuuleen takaisin. Nyt on mainiot ulkoilusäät ja  ihmeteltiin, miten porukkaa ei tämän enempää innostu yhteislenkille. Kiitos kanssapolkijalle!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Kokeillaan huomenna vaihteeksi pohjoista suuntaa. Aluksi Haapalehdosta Patelaan ja siitä ylös pohjoiseen. Aurauksen taso ja pyöräteiden kunto ratkaisee, minne asti ehditään ajaa. Kahvit kuitenkin juodaan jossain maakunnan baarissa.

Vauhti on taas hidasta, kun minä pääsen jarruttamaan menoa.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## Ride

Muutama kuva aamun Iin lenkiltä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...=folder%2cJPGi .

----------


## arimk

08 Iin reissu

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iissä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin ylös pohjoiseen. Aamupakkasta oli noin -10 C ja eilen sataneet lumet lepäsivät kaikessa rauhassa pyöräteiden koristeena. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. 

Menomatkalla Raitotien varresta löytyi hienosti aurattu pyörätie. Priima jälki meni kuitenkin väärään suuntaan, joten me jatkettiin pehmeällä alustalla Patelaan. Leveärenkaiset avasivat keulassa latua meille kapearattaisille.

Vanhan nelostien varressa suunnaksi otettiin suora pohjoinen. Haukiputtaan pohjoispuolella kierreltiin kaikki oikeaan suuntaan menevät pikkutiekierrokset. Mietunperän ja Halosenniemen kierrosten jälkeen ajeltiin jonkin matkaa vanhalla nelostiellä. Iin päässä pyöräytettiin Räinänperän kierros ympäri ennen kahvitaukoa. Nämä sivutiet ovat nyt parhaassa kunnossa, kun pinta on nihkeän luminen. Autot ovat sopivasti tampanneet pinnan sopivan kovaksi.

Kahville kurvattiin Autokeitaalle Iin Kärkkäiselle. Munkkeja ei löytynyt tiskistä, joten kampapulla sai toimia loppumatkan energialähteenä.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin lämpenevässä kelissä omia jälkiä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppumatkalla lämpömittari näytti jopa +1C lukemaa, joten ei ihme kun kuumuus meinasi vaivata. Lenkin aikana lämpötila nousi oli kymmenen astetta. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin perinteisessä paikassa Haapalehdossa Lidlin kulmilla. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 91 km ajassa 4,40 tuntia.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat lähtee huomenna parin tunnin iltalenkille Linnanmaan  Prisman pohjoispäästä klo 18. Vauhti rauhallista. Mukaan sopii,  tervetuloa!

----------


## arimk

Tänään  tiistain hitaille osallistui kolme pyöräilijää. Kävimme ylittämässä  Oulujoen Madekoskella, josta palasimme takaisin eteläpuolta jokea. Retki  lopetettiin Haapalehdon Shellille. Pari tuntia saatiin kulumaan ja  kilometrejä kertyi 34, tässä reitti kartalla. Pyörätiet ja reitille  sattuneet autotiet olivat pääosin hyvin ajettavia, vain muutamassa  kohtaa kapeat renkaat upposivat poistamattomaan ja pehmenneeseen  polanteeseen. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Tupoksen ABC:n kahveille. Ehdotuksena alkumatkan reitiksi voisi olla vaikkapa Pikkarala-Murto kierros. Paluumatka vaikkapa Leton kautta Oulunsaloon.

Vauhti on hidasta ja kahvilla muistetaan pysähtyä. Pusikoitakin kastellaan tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lakeudella

Tänään ajeltiin perinteinen talviklassikko Pikkaralan ja Leton suunnalla. Mukana oli 10 ajajaa ja keli oli mainio.
Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vastatuulessa Sanginsuun ja Pikkaralan kautta Tyrnävän Murtoon. Lakisääteinen kahvitauko istuttiin Tupoksen ABC:llä. 
Kahvin jälkeen testattiin Leton tien kuntoa. Liukasta oli mutta hyvin kuitenkin päästiin lentokentän liepeille. Vihiluodossa haisteltiin raikasta meri-ilmaa ja kasteltiin rantapusikoita.  Lopuksi kierreltiin meren rantoja pitkin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille.
Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta reissusta! Mittariin kertyi 92 km ajassa 4,35 tuntia.

----------


## Ride

Päivän potretit ja muut kuvat löytyy täältä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG .

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna aloittaa parin tunnin iltalenkin  Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Ajellaan rauhallisesti lenkki  lähialueella. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Käytiin  neljästään mutka Madekoskella ihailemassa vanhoja Nuffield-traktoreita.  Lenkki lopetettiin tasan kahdeksalta entisen Sepen entisen  laskeutumispaikan tienoille. Lenkille tuli mittaa hieman yli 34 km:ä.  Reitin tiet olivat valtaosin hyvin aurattuja ja sohjo oli raavittu pois,  vain muutama lyhyt sosepätkä löydettiin sykkeen nostoon. Pitkiä pätkiä  oli sulaa tietä, mutta vähintään pari-kolme viikkoa on vielä aikaa  maantiepyöräkauteen. Kiitokset mukanaolleille ajoseurasta ja hyvästä  lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Liminkaan Kasituvalle. Koitetaan löytää sulaa asfalttia etelän lakeuksilta. Kävin tänään tiedustelemassa ajokeliä. Siellä on tarjolla paikoitellen ihan jäistä pintaa tai sitten aivan sulaa asfalttia. Kannattaa pitää vielä tiukasti nastakumit alla, jotta ei tule ylimääräisiä piruetteja.

Hitaasti mennään ja pensaita kastellaan noin tunnin välein. Termariin kuumaa juotavaa, sillä aamulla voi olla pakkasta.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-kevätpäiväntasauslenkillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin huikean kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessa. Aamulla oli pakkasta noin -12 C, eli karvakinttaat piti laittaa käpäliin. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 13 ajajaa. Kevätpäiväntasauksen kunniaksi otettiin tuntumaan maantieletkassa ajamiseen Tyrnävän aroilla. Tiet olivat sulia, joskin jossakin oli jäisiä paikkoja.

Menomatkalla kurvailtiin osittain jäisiä pyöräteitä pitkin Kempeleen nurkille. Lakeudella päästiin vihdoin sulalle asfaltille. Vanhaa nelostietä pitkin ajeltiin Haarasillalle ja Liminkaan.
Kahvit juotiin Kasituvalla, jossa oli karvalakkiparlamentin lisäksi paljon turisteja matkalla Lappiin. Iso tissipulla ja kuuma kahvi palautti energiatasot taas kuntoon ja matka saattoi jatkua Parraksen tielle. Parin viikon päästä tällä suunnalla pystyy ajamaan myös maantiepyörällä, jos ei nyt ihan mahdotonta takatalvea tule.

Tupoksen ABC:n kulmalta palattiin takaisin pyörätielle. Lopuksi pyörähdettiin Oulunsalon kautta Vihiluotoon kastelemaan rantakiviä. Meri oli muuttunut jäiseksi lakeudeksi, jossa kulkeminen vaatii jonkinlaisia luistimia tai nastarenkaita.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessa perinteisessä paikassa Haapalehdossa Lidlin kulmilla. Kiitoksia mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 91 km ajassa 4,17 tuntia.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hittaitten iltalenkki jälleen huomenna. Talvitamineilla ja  -varusteilla edetään sopuisaa vauhtia pari tuntia. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Muita  ajajia ei tullut lähtöpaikalle määräaikaan mennessä, joten tein  yksilösuorituksen. Pohjoisen suunnasta löytyy nastarenkaillakin taiten  ajettavia paikkoja, nissä ei uskaltanut käyttää vauhti korjaa virheet  -taktiikkaa. Tässä reitti oheistietoineen.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan taas aamulla perinteinen Kasituvan keikka. 
Mennään vielä huomenna nastarenkailla, jotta ei tulisi liikaa tilanteita ja akrobatiaa. Taitellaan alkumatka sohjoisia pyöräteitä pitkin lakeudelle, jossa päästään varmaankin ajamaan sulaa asfalttia. 
Kahvit Limingassa Kasituvalla ja kaupan päälle jokin pieni kiekka lakeudella. Sitten lopuksi taas pyöräteitä pitkin takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Lähtö onkin nyt aikaisin, sillä ensi yönä kelloja siirretään kesäaikaan. Lähtö on siis Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 08.00 uutta kesäaikaa.

----------


## Ride

Kuvia Kasituvan keikalta https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki kesäajassa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin jo kesäajassa. Kellon siirron kunniaksi lämpötilakin pysytteli plussan puolella.  Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa. Kesäkeliä lähdettiin etsimään lakeudelta.

Menomatkalla kurvailtiin sulia tai sohjoisia pyöräteitä pitkin Kempeleen nurkille. Vanhan nelostien varressa  päästiin sulalle ja kuivalle asfaltille. Etelätuuli puhalteli melkoisesti vastaan matkalla Haarasillalle ja Liminkaan.

Kasituvan kahveilla oli tarjolla myös isoja poikamunkkeja, jossa oli paljon vauhtienergiaa. Pojilla parani vauhti heti munkin syönnin jälkeen. 

Parraksen ja Ängeslevän teillä oli mahtavaa painella kesämeiningillä. Nastarenkaat vaan haittasivat meitä huonokuntoisia. Eiköhän sitä ensi pyhänä ajella jo kesäkumeilla, jos kelit pysyvät tällaisina. Aamupakkaset saattavat tietysti haitata, mutta katsotaan kumitilannetta tarkemmin ensi viikonloppuna. 

Murron kautta palailtiin Kempeleen nurkille. Oulunsalon letkakin tuli jossain kohdassa vastaan. Hyvä näytti pojilla olevan tempo päällä. Hyvässä myötätuulessa palailtiin takaisin kaupunkiin.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin lämpimässä auringonpaisteessa perinteisessä paikassa Haapalehdossa Lidlin kulmilla. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 101 km.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat ajetaan ainakin vielä huomenna pyöräteitä pitkin. Minun pyörässä on nastarenkaat, mutta nappularenkaillakin pärjännee. Ajellaan pari tuntia rauhallista vauhtia. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään  käytiin neljän kympin iltalenkki kolmen ajajan voimin. Oulujoki  ylitettiin Madekoskella, meno pohjoispuolta ja tulo vastakkaista rantaa.  Keli oli lähes kesäinen, mutta muutama sohjopaikka onnistutiin  löytämään pyörätieltä. Tässä reitti kartalla. Kiitos pojille  ajoseurasta!

----------


## Kemet

Ajattelin tulla mukaan.

Onko lähtö samassa paikkaa? _Haapalehdon Shell._ Sunnuntai klo 0800.

Pysynkö pystyssä jos tuun mukaan maantiepyörällä ohkasilla renkailla? ettei mennä metsään / hiekka tai sora -teille.

Oli toi sana *"Aina"* vähän epäselvä

Tuun jos vaatteet on kuivat aamulla, ~12 tuntia aikaa kuivua jo patterin välissä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla taas etelän suunnalla. Koitetaan etsiä sileää asfalttia ja välttää karkeaa sepeliä, mikä on kyllä aika haasteellista alkumatkalla. Kahvit todennäköisesti taas Kasituvalla, jonka jälkeen jonkinlainen kierros lakeudella.
Kävin tänään ajamassa B200 brevetin reitillä Haapalehto - Vihanti - Raahe - Siikajoenkylä - Haapalehto. Oon mukana aamulla, jos tästä vaan elpyy taas jonkinlaiseen ajokuntoon aamuksi.
Mulla on talvipyörä vielä alla, mutta renkaissa ei ole enää nastoja. Tänään sai teutaroida rengashommissa ihan urakalla. Schwalbe Maraton puhkesi moneen kertaan. Ensin koetin pumpata ilmaa pari kertaa, sitten uusi sisäkumi, mutta sekin meni kohta puhki. Lopuksi piti ottaa esiin varapäälykumi, joka oli onneksi mukana. Sen jälkeen alkoi homma pelittää paremmin. Raahe oli jo lakaissut kasitien varren pyörätiet, mutta Oulu ei tietenkään vielä.
Aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä, hiljaa mennään.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän maanteillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin täysin sulilla teillä. Oli sellainen kylmä ja kirkas aamu, pakkasta noin -4 C. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 15 ajajaa. Matkaa taitettiin etelän suunnalla. 

Alkumatkalla jouduttiin kiertelemään ja etsimään sepelitön reitti Oulun halki. Suurin osa ajajista oli liikkeellä kesäkumeilla, joten tappajasepelillä vuorattuja pyöräteitä yritettiin välttää. Madekosken ja vanhan Iinatintien kautta ajeltiin Metsokankaalle. Linnakankaan uusi tie on hyväkuntoinen reitti kohti Lakeuksia. Kokkokankaan kuoppaista tietä kannattaa välttää, jos on liikkeellä isolla porukalla.

Vanhaa nelostietä ajeltiin Haarasillalle ja kahville Kasituvalle. Tyttömunkkikahvit antoivat taas energiaa loppumatkalle.  

Parraksen ja Ängeslevän kautta jatkettiin Murtoon ja takaisin Kempeleen puolelle. Lakeudella oli nyt paljon lintuja liikkeellä. Isot joutsenlaumat olivat levähtelemässä pelloilla. Kaupunkiin palailtiin taas Linnakankaan kautta. Loppumatkan ruuhkaiset pätkät ajeltiin siististi yhdessä jonossa. Maikkulan Nesteen kautta palattiin takaisin Haapalehtoon.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa paikassa Haapalehdossa Lidlin kulmilla. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 110 km ajassa 4,23 h. Keskari taisi olla noin 25 km/h.

Ensi pyhänä olisi tarkoitus ajella maantiekalustolla, mikäli kelit vaan sallivat. Sitä ennen on kuitenkin vuorossa tiistain hitaat ja lauantain Juustolan kierros.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna tiistain hitaat suuntaavat maantienlaitaa Haukiputaan suuntaan.  Yritetään löytää ajettava reitti. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman  pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Hitaat  siirtyivät maantienlaitaan. Tänään ei tosin kovin hitaita oltu, kun  kaikilla oli kesäkumit alla, niin kirmattiin menemään aika kyytiä. Kulkupeleinä oli maantiepyörä-maastopyörä ja kaikkia siitä väliltä.  Mukana oli kuusi kammenpyörittäjää. Tällainen reitti kierrettiin ja Alakylässä käytiin katsomassa Kiiminkijoen jäätilannetta. Kiitos osanottajille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Yöpyöräilystä tuttu reitti, joskin loppupäästä voidaan oikaista jostain sopivasta risteyksestä.
Mulla pyörii Feltissä alla kesäkumit, mutta kuski on vielä pahasti talviterässä. Odotettavissa on siis hiljaista vauhtia.
Kahvit Muhoksen Nesteellä ja lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Yöpyöräilyreitillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kesäkelissä sulilla teillä. Oli pilvinen ja poutainen aamu, lämpötilan näyttäessä pyöreätä nollaa. Liikkeelle lähtiessä kotona huomasin, että Feltin etukumi on ihan tyhjä. Oli jo vähän kiire Shellille, mutta kolmen minuutin rengastyöt piti tehdä ennen kuin pyörä oli taas ajokunnossa.
Letkan muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa. Renkaat käännettiin ensin pohjoispuolen tielle kohti Muhosta. Ajokalusto oli kirjava kattaus maantiepyörästä maastopyörään. Nastakumeja ei ollut enää kenelläkään.

Leppiniemessä kasteltiin kukat ja jatkettiin Muhoksen Nesteelle nesteyttämään ajajia. Kahvin kyytipoikana oli lätyt hillon ja partavaahdon kera. Oli niin hyvää, että Neste kilpailee Oulun alueen parhaasta kahvikattauksesta Haukiputaan Seon kanssa.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Lakeudelle katsomaan lintuja. Joutsenia oli lorvailemassa pelloilla isoina parvina. Vastatuuli piti ajajat kyyryssä tiukasti edellä ajavan selän takana. Kevät on nyt viimeinkin tullut Lakeudelle ja tiellä on aivan selkeä maantiepyöräkeli. 

Vielä kun Oulu viitsisi harjata pyörätiet, niin kapearattaisella voisi ajaa missä vaan. Nyt alku- ja loppumatkalla pitää mutkitella, jotta löytyisi sepelistä puhdas reitti. Tänäänkin saatiin tehdä rengastöitä matkan varrella. Loppumatkalle löytyi aika hyvä reitti Zeppelinin kautta Linnakankaalle ja sieltä Metsokankaan läpi Kaakkurin Cittarille. Lopuksi sitten Maikkulan Nesteelle. Reitti on mutkainen, mutta siellä ei ole sepeliä.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteellä. Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 109 km.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna tiistain hitaat suuntaavat aluksi Alakylään tulvaa katsomaan.  Takalon tie on veden vallassa, joten ajellaan jokivartta Haukiputaan  suuntaan. Päätetään loppureitti Ukonkaivoksen risteyksessä. Reitti on  maantiepyörällä ajettava, mutta pari varasisuria kannattaa varata  mukaan. Keskinopeus noin 25 km/h. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman  pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Käytiin  kuuden henkilön porukalla Alakylässä jäätelejä ihailemassa. Vesi oli  aavistuksen laskenut eilisestä. Alakylästä suuntasimme Haukiputaalle,  mutta siellä suunnalla ei suurta tulvaa enää ollut eikä vesiesteitä  ilmaantunut reitille. Prismalle ehdimme takaisin tasan kahdeksaksi. Kiitos ajoseuralle!

----------


## rullailija

> 08-lenkki Yöpyöräilyreitillä
> 
> Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kesäkelissä sulilla teillä. Oli pilvinen ja poutainen aamu, lämpötilan näyttäessä pyöreätä nollaa. Liikkeelle lähtiessä kotona huomasin, että Feltin etukumi on ihan tyhjä. Oli jo vähän kiire Shellille, mutta kolmen minuutin rengastyöt piti tehdä ennen kuin pyörä oli taas ajokunnossa.
> Letkan muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa. Renkaat käännettiin ensin pohjoispuolen tielle kohti Muhosta. Ajokalusto oli kirjava kattaus maantiepyörästä maastopyörään. Nastakumeja ei ollut enää kenelläkään.
> 
> Leppiniemessä kasteltiin kukat ja jatkettiin Muhoksen Nesteelle nesteyttämään ajajia. Kahvin kyytipoikana oli lätyt hillon ja partavaahdon kera. Oli niin hyvää, että Neste kilpailee Oulun alueen parhaasta kahvikattauksesta Haukiputaan Seon kanssa.
> 
> Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Lakeudelle katsomaan lintuja. Joutsenia oli lorvailemassa pelloilla isoina parvina. Vastatuuli piti ajajat kyyryssä tiukasti edellä ajavan selän takana. Kevät on nyt viimeinkin tullut Lakeudelle ja tiellä on aivan selkeä maantiepyöräkeli. 
> 
> ...



Nuo syrjäisemmät pyörätiet ovat vielä sepelillä tai hiekalla. Ainoastaan pääväylien reunat puhdistettu, ainakin täällä Kempele- Oulunsalo suunnalla. Osittain nekin vielä putsaamatta. Se ihmetyttääkin, miksi pääosin pääväylien reunat puhdistettu ja sitten yhtä-äkkiä tuleekin sepeliä/ hiekkaa vastaan. Esim. täällä Kempeleen keskustan alueella jätetty pätkiä puhdistamatta, ainakin tässä k-supermarketin vieressä n. kilometrin pätkä. Samoin kunnantalolta lähtevä pikku pätkä Oulun suuntaan. Ihmetyttääkin, mikä aivoitus on jättää pätkä puhdistamatta ja palata sitten koneen kanssa pätkä puhdistamaan? Kuulemma huhtikuun loppuun asti urakoitsijalla aikaa putsata loppuun, kun kyselin syytä tuohon pätkimiseen.

----------


## PetteriY

> Nuo syrjäisemmät pyörätiet ovat vielä sepelillä tai hiekalla. Ainoastaan pääväylien reunat puhdistettu, ainakin täällä Kempele- Oulunsalo suunnalla. Osittain nekin vielä putsaamatta. Se ihmetyttääkin, miksi pääosin pääväylien reunat puhdistettu ja sitten yhtä-äkkiä tuleekin sepeliä/ hiekkaa vastaan. Esim. täällä Kempeleen keskustan alueella jätetty pätkiä puhdistamatta, ainakin tässä k-supermarketin vieressä n. kilometrin pätkä. Samoin kunnantalolta lähtevä pikku pätkä Oulun suuntaan. Ihmetyttääkin, mikä aivoitus on jättää pätkä puhdistamatta ja palata sitten koneen kanssa pätkä puhdistamaan? Kuulemma huhtikuun loppuun asti urakoitsijalla aikaa putsata loppuun, kun kyselin syytä tuohon pätkimiseen.



Ei kait tuota millään voi selittää. Vai oisko asiaa ohjaavan virkamiehen eläkesäästöt astmalääkevalmistajan osakkeissa kiinni ?

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## rullailija

> Ei kait tuota millään voi selittää. Vai oisko asiaa ohjaavan virkamiehen eläkesäästöt astmalääkevalmistajan osakkeissa kiinni ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using Tapatalk



No niin, nyt ko. pätkä oli käyty puhdistamassa. Paitsi, että tien toisella puolella oleva samansuuntainen, ilmeisesti samalle urakoitsijalle kuuluva pyörätie pituudeltaan n. 400 m. jätetty putsaamatta. Elikkä urakoitsijaa ei tunnu kiinnostavan, paljonko maksaa kun laittaa miehen ja koneen uudestaan putsaamaan tuon pikku pätkän. Hölmöläisten hommaa...

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat ajelee jälleen huomenillalla tunnin johonkin suuntaan ja sieltä takaisin.

----------


## arimk

Tänään  oli varuste-/kylmänsietotesti. Koko reissun jatkunut sade kasteli  tasapuolisesti jokaisen viidestä ajajasta, edes ensikertalainen ei  säästynyt. Lämpötila oli pari astetta plussalla. Kävimme katsomassa  jälleen Alakylän tulvatilannetta, siellä ei tulvaa ollut. Seuraavaksi  suuntasimme Koiteliin, mistä palasimme takaisin Ouluun. Alkumatkasta  ajajajono meinasi venyä, mutta tasasimme vauhdin sopivaksi, kaikki  pääsivät maaliin. Tästä ajokelit voivat vaan parantua. Kiitos  ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Raitotien ja vanhan nelostien kautta pohjoisen suuntaan. Kahvit vaikkapa Iin Shellillä. Pyöräytetään Iissä jonkinlainen ketunlenkki ja palaillaan sitten Alakylän kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.

Vauhti on hidasta ja pusikoita kastellaan tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Marionin kauhalla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin sulilla teillä, vaikka lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla paria pakkasastetta. Oli pilvinen ja poutainen aamu eikä tuulta juuri nimeksikään. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 18 ajajaa. Renkaat käännettiin ensin Raitotielle kohti Patelaa. Vanhaa nelostietä pitkin jatkettiin ylös pohjoiseen.
Iissä käännyttiin Sorosentielle ja Maalismaantien kautta ajeltiin Raasakkaan. Kuoppia oli niin paljon, että niiden näyttäminen on melkeinpä mahdotonta. Marionin kauhassa pidettiin pieni poseeraustauko. Hyvin mahjui koko letka kauhaan.

Kahville kurvattiin Iin Shellille. Lämmin munkki ja kuuma kahvi oli hyvä retkieväs, jolla jaksaa loppumatkan. Paikalle tuli myös ysilenkki, joka on hyvä vaihtoehto reippaampaa lenkkivauhtia kaipaaville.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin ensin takaisin Martinniemen kulmille, josta käännös vasempaan Kiiminkijokivarteen. 

Juuri ennen Alakylään saapumista takaa tuli rajusti kiilaava keltainen pakettiauto. Perässä tällä autolla oli vielä autonkuljetustraileri, jossa oli kaksi pientä ralliautoa. Edestäpäin ei tullut ketään vastaan. Me ajeltiin kapeassa parijonossa tien reunassa. Siinä tien kohdassa oli tuplakeltaiset viivat. Ensin takaa kului tööttäystä ja sitten auton keula ilmestyi ihan vasempaan käsivarteen kiinni. Kuski leikkasi letkan aivan edestä tien oikeaan reunaan. Auton perässä ollut traileri lähes hipoi keulamiehiä, jotka yrittivät pysyä pystyssä. Auto jatkoi töötti pohjassa pysähtymättä eteenpäin. Onneksi kaikki pysyivät pystyssä eikä mitään vahinkoa sattunut. Traileri peitti sen verran, että rekisterikilpi jäi näkemättä. 
Koskaan ennen en ole ollut näin vaarallisessa kiilaustilanteessa. Todennäköisesti kuski halusi tahallaan säikyttää, mutta hän ei oivaltanut ajoneuvoyhdistelmän mittasuhteita eikä meidän nopeutta. Tällainen maantieraivo on lisääntynyt jo viime kesänä ja sama tahti näyttää jatkuvan edelleen. 

Letkan ajaminen meni oikein hyvin Alakyläntielle saakka. Viimeisillä kilometreillä alkoi sitten sekoilu. Jostain syystä Tuomas lähti jonkinlaiseen irtiottoon. Liekö lähtenyt ajamaan kiinni edellä ajavaa irtopyöräilijää. Tämä sai sitten aikaan sen, että letkan veturit lähtivät myöskin ajamaan kilpaa. Samaan aikaan letkan hännillä yritettiin pitää häntäpäätä mukana. 08-lenkki on herrasmiesperiaatteella toimiva systeemi, jossa yritetään pitää porukka kasassa. Jos vauhti liian hiljainen, niin se pitää vain kestää. Kova kaveri voi mennä vaikkapa letkan hännille työntämään ja auttamaan tippumassa olevia kavereita. 

Jos vauhti on liian hiljainen, niin silloin kannattaa odottaa aamulla tunti ja lähteä ajamaan 09-lenkille. Mitään yllätyskirejä ja irtiottoja ei oteta 08-lenkin ohjelmaan. Ne hommat pitää harjoitella jossain muualla. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorilla. Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 112 km.

----------


## zander

Pitäis kamera päällä ajaa noi lenkit näköjään. Toivottavasti sitä virhettä noissa autoilijoiden hengellä leikkimisissä ei koskaan tapahdu. Käsittämätöntä!

----------


## Ride

Tässä pari kuvaa https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG ,

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

^^^Mikä tää ysilenkki on ja mistä se lähtee?

----------


## cobbo

Tuolla tienpätkällä on parilla peräkkäisellä omallakin lenkillä ollut olkapäätä hipovia ohittajia, vaikka vastakkainen kaista on ollut autio. Epäonnisia sattumia vai ovatko etapin varren asukkaat kollektiivisesti tympiintyneet spandeksipelleihin?

----------


## EKH

> ^^^Mikä tää ysilenkki on ja mistä se lähtee?



Ysilenkki on lähtenyt viime kesänä Haapalehdon Shelliltä sunnuntaisin klo 09.00. Noin kolmen tunnin lenkeillä vauhti on ollut yleensä +35km/h. 
Pojat olivat tänään liikkeellä kolmen miehen partiolla. Viime kesänä siinä taisi ajaa enimmillään noin 15 ajajaa.

Laittakaa pojat tällekin palstalle välillä lenkkimainosta 09-lenkistä. Jonkinlaista lenkkiraporttikin olisi mukava joskus lueskella.

----------


## Kuutio

Tuo Alakylään Kuivasjärven, Haukiputaan tai Kiimingin kautta kulkeva reitti on aivan sieltä mihin ei aurinko paista pyöräilijän näkökulmasta. Kaikkea pahinta perseilyä Oulun seudulla kokenut siellä autoilijoiden suunnalta, kaluston tai yhdistelmän koosta riippumatta. Kiimingin suunnasta on nykyään onneksi melkein koko matkalla pyörätie, mutta muuten siellä saa ajaa välillä henkensä kaupalla. Käydään vaan jokainen takomassa palautetta elylle, jos sinne saataisiin edes paremmat pientareet.

----------


## arimk

Ajellaan huomenillalla Virpiniemi-Alakylä lenkki. Lähtö klo 18 Linnanmaan Prisman kulmalta. Tervetuloa!

----------


## arimk

Kävimme  viiden hengen porukalla Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä lenkin ja  lopetimme Kuovintorille. Alkumatkan jälkeen sade taukosi ja lämpötila  nousi useita asteita. Sadevaatteet suojasivat peesatessa, mutta olivat  tukalia. Kesäinen keli. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Hauskaa Vappua! 
Mulla jää huominen 08-lenkki väliin. Ohjelmassa on Vapun viettoa perinteisin suomalaisin menoin. Käväsen ajamassa huomenna itsekseni jossain välissä.
Haapalehdon Shellille voi toki mennä aamukasilta. Saattaa siellä olla lenkille lähtijöitä.

Kevään juhlapyhän tulevat nyt samassa nipussa. Seuraavana pyhänä on sitten äitienpäivä. 08-lenkkiä ei ajeta äitien- ja isänpäivinä. Sen sijaan äitienpäivänä lähtee Pyörä-Suvalan pihalta Lekatien lenkki. Sinne koitan ehtiä itsekin mukaan jonon jatkoksi ajelemaan.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen tänään. Yritän ehtiä paikalle, mutta jos ei näy ajakaa rauhallisesti parin tunnin lenkki.

----------


## arimk

Tänään  pujoteltiin Linnanmaa-Alakylä-Takalontie-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie-Rusko  -reitti yhdentoista ajajan voimin. Keli oli lähes kesäinen ja porukka  ajoi sopuisasti sovittua vauhtia. Ohessa dataa. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen tänään, sataa tai paistaa. Vanha paikka ja aika. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään  lenkillä satoi ja paistoi, mutta ei kumpaakaan kunnolla. Lenkille lähti  kuusi ajajaa, mutta kotikontuja kierrellessä porukka pikkuhiljaa  hupeni. Yksi mattihyöhänen yhytettiin loppulenkille. Suunta oli  Virpiniemen kautta Haukiputaalle. Puttaalla tähystimme Alakylän suunnan  hyvin tummaa taivasta ja päädyimme ajamaan vanhan nelostien reunaa  kaupungin keskustaa kohti. Lopuksi teimme sakkolenkin Ruskon suunnalle,  kävimme kiertämässä Nokian ja lopetimme CM:n nurkalle. Kiitos  ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Monttaan, josta yli muljautetaan letka joen eteläpuolelle. Kahvit vaikkapa Muhoksen Nesteellä.
Kahvin jälkeen jatketaan Tyrnävän lakeudelle katsomaan pottujen istutusta. Jos ei kovasti sada, niin ajellaan yöpyöräilystä tuttu reitti. Märällä kelillä oikaistaan jostakin risteyksestä.
Vauhti on hidasta, kun minä olen jarrumiehenä. Keskari jää alle 30 km/h lukemiin.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lakeudella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin pilvisessä poutakelissä. Yöllä oli satanut ja tie oli edelleen märkä aamulla. Lämpömittarit näyttivät alle 10 C lukemia. Säämiehet lupasivat sadetta, joten askartelin kompislapp-viritelmän takarattaan päälle.

Shellin pihalta löytyi 9 ajajaa. Seitsemän veljeksen ja kahden vetonaisen renkaat käännettiin ensin pohjoispuolen tielle kohti Muhosta. Oulujoki ylitettiin tänään Montan kohdalta. 
Kahville kurvattiin Muhoksen Nesteelle. Kokki oli paistanut lättyjä, joita syötiin hyvällä ruokahalulla hillon ja kermavaahdon kera. Kylän isännät olivat myös kokoontuneet Nesteelle omaan parlamenttiinsa.

Heti Muhokselta lähdön jälkeen minä ajoin jonkinlaisen metallipiikin päältä ja rengashan siinä tietysti tyhjeni. Pienen askartelun jälkeen matka saattoi jatkua kohti loputtomia lakeuksia.  Vastatuuli asuu Suomen Tyrnävällä. Tänäänkin puskettiin tuulta päin nokkavastaiseen. 

Parraksen tiellä päästiin harjoittelemaan kuoppien näyttämistä. Ihmeen paljon saa kuoppia olla ennen kuin uutta pintaa vedetään tielle. Vanhalla nelostiellä päästiin sitten hyväpintaiselle tielle ja tuulikin saatiin puhaltamaan sivulta. Puussa istuva pöllö katseli letkan menoa kiinnostuneena Tupoksen suoralla.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmalla. Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 110 km.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat ajeleen huomenna perinteisen lenkin  Oulu-Alakylä-Takalontie-Purontie ja Ylikiimingintieltä kurvaillaan  Ruskoon. Ei pidetä kiirettä, joten aikaa vierähtää hieman reilut kaksi  tuntia. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna perinteinen Ylikiimingin kierros. Alkumatkalla pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille, josta käännös vasemmalle kohti Ylikiiminkiä.
Ylikiimingin Seo taitaa olla vieläkin kiinni, joten kahvit juodaan vasta Kiimingin ABC:llä. 
Takataskuun voipi tehdä makkaravoileivän evääksi, niin ei pääse nälkä yllättämään ennen kahvitaukoa.
Vauhti on rauhallista, eli alle 30 km/h lukemiin jää keskari.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingissä kahvia etsimässä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin märässä kelissä. Yöllä oli jo satanut ja tie oli edelleen märkä aamulla. Jonkinlaista sadetta saatiin niskaan vielä Ylikiimingissäkin. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla alle 10 C lukemia. Kompislapp oli taas viriteltävä takarattaan päälle.

Aamun muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa. Matkaa taitettiin pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmalle, josta käännös vasempaan kohti Ylikiimingin vuoristoa. Matka taittui mukavassa myötätuulessa ja hyvässä peesissä kovempikuntoisten takana.

Kahvin etsintä aloitettiin Ylikiimingin Seon suunnalta. Marraskuisen tulipalon jälkeen baari on edelleen kiinni. Kahvin toivossa kurkittiin nokisista ikkunoista sisälle, mutta turhaan. Ketään ei ollut paikalla ja sisusta oli palanut. Ei taideta tänä kesänä saada kahvia tässä baarissa.  Matka jatkui kuivin suin kohti Kiiminkiä.

Vesalan ja Huttukylän väli on taas pikkusen huonommassa kunnossa kuin viime kesänä. Entisten kuoppien seuraksi on tullut uusia koloja. 25 mm rengas on astetta mukavampi ajaa tuollaisilla karkeilla teillä.

Kahvia ja pullaa löytyi Kiimingin ABC:ltä. Ensin peesarin piti käydä naaman pesulla ennen kuin kehtasi astella ihmisten ilmoille. Pekka nautiskeli ja osti uudet kuivat ajohanskat ABC:n kaupasta. Minä olisin voinut ostaa kuivat sukat, mutta päätin kuitenkin kurjistella ja totuttaa itseäni palelemiseen. 

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärvelle ja takaisin Haapalehtoon. Loppuparlamentti saatiin porista ihan kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessa.
Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 111 km. Keskari jäi sopivasti alle 30 km/h lukemiin.

Ensi pyhänä ei ajeta 08-lenkkiä, sillä samaan aikaan on Oulujokiajo. Lähtö on Raksilan uimahallilta klo 10.00. 
08-lenkit palaavat takaisin tien päälle jälleen kahden viikon kuluttua.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat tekevät jälleen huomenna parin tunnin lenkin lähialueella. Lähtöpaikka ja -aika entiset. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Neljä  pyöräilijää ja juomapullo kokoontui Prisman nurkalle. Nainen juoksutti  paikalle juomapullon, puhui jotain pojan tulosta sekä häipyi samantien.  Meille jäi epäselväksi, milloin ja mistä joku on tulossa, odotimme  kuitenkin ylimääräiset viisi minuuttia. Juomapullo jäi odottamaan  ottajaa, kun suuntasimme kohti Alakylää. Reitti jatkui  Takalontie-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie ja lopetettiin Ruskoon Kiilletielle.  Sadetta ei tullut taivaalta juuri minkään vertaa, mutta tie oli märkä.  Lämpötila sopiva, joten ihan kesäkeli. Kiitos osanottajille!
PS. Viikko sitten kuulopuheitten mukaan oli tehty sama lenkki ja osanottajia oli onnut kuusi.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat; käydään jotain kautta Haukiputaalla. Vauhti rauhallinen  ja huomenillalle on luvattu kesäistä keliä. Jälleen hyvä tilaisuus  harjoitella ryhmäajoa, ketään ei jätetä. Lähtö entiseen malliin  Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa ajamaan  uudet ja kokeneemmat pyöräilijät!

----------


## arimk

Tälle  vuodelle ensimmäinen tiistaille osunut kesäilma houkutteli mukaan noin  15 pyöräilijää. Kiersimme Alakylän kautta Haukiputaalle ja sieltä  Virpiniemeen ja takaisin Prismalle. Kiiminkijoentiellä oli tällä kertaa  se kiintiötörppö autoilija, joita sattuu joka reissulle. Siitäkin  selvittiin säikähdyksellä, eikä autotkaan kolaroineet. Ryhmäajokin sujui  suhteellisen hyvin, muutamia asioita kerrattiin matkan varrella.  Harjoitus tekee hyvää meille kaikille. Kiitos ajajille!

----------


## Ahven

> Tälle  vuodelle ensimmäinen tiistaille osunut kesäilma houkutteli mukaan noin  15 pyöräilijää. Kiersimme Alakylän kautta Haukiputaalle ja sieltä  Virpiniemeen ja takaisin Prismalle. Kiiminkijoentiellä oli tällä kertaa  se kiintiötörppö autoilija, joita sattuu joka reissulle. Siitäkin  selvittiin säikähdyksellä, eikä autotkaan kolaroineet. Ryhmäajokin sujui  suhteellisen hyvin, muutamia asioita kerrattiin matkan varrella.  Harjoitus tekee hyvää meille kaikille. Kiitos ajajille!



Minäkin yritän ehtiä joku tiistai. Jos aloittelijoita otetaan mukaan.

----------


## jogo3000

> Minäkin yritän ehtiä joku tiistai. Jos aloittelijoita otetaan mukaan.



Testasin, ovat päästäneet minutkin ajamaan jo kaksi kertaa.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Iin Shellille. Luvassa on jämäkkää pohjoistuulta, joten kitkutellaan aluksi rauhallisesti tuulta päin.
Kahvittelun jälkeen sitten jotain reittiä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulta halkomassa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin tuulisessa kelissä. Jämäkkä pohjoistuuli on puhaltanut jo pari päivää ja alkuviikon helteet ovat vaihtuneet kylmyyteen. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +5 C lukemia. Pipot ja paksut hanskat käsiin ja liikkeelle.

Aamun muonavahvuus oli 20 ajajaa. Matkaa taitettiin kovassa vastatuulessa vanhalla nelostiellä ylös pohjoiseen. Taktiikka oli sellainen, että vetonaiset pitivät vauhtia yllä ja miehet peesasivat takana.

Kahvikuppeja nosteltiin Iin Shellillä. Munkkienergian voimin matkaa jatkettiin Asemakylälle ja rautasillan ylityksen jälkeen joen pohjoispuolella kohti Yli-Iitä. Pohjoispuolen tiellä oli mukava yllätys, sillä vanha kuoppainen tie oli juuri päällystetty. Uutta sileää pintaa oli vedetty 9 km matkalle.

Yli-Iissä käännyttiin vihdoinkin myötätuuleen kohti etelää. Myötätuulessa vauhti nousi reilusti, mutta rasitus pysyi samana. Kuoppia oli aika paljon Yli-Iin ja Kiimingin välillä, mutta huhujen mukaan tämä tie menee kohta peruskorjaukseen. Lopuksi ajeltiin Takalon tien kautta Alakylään ja Kuivasjärvelle. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorilla.

Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 126 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 29,4/h tienoilla.

----------


## Ride

Tässä muutama kuva lenkiltä https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cJPG

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna. Kierretään Alakylä-Takalo-Puro-Ylikiimingintie  reitti. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä iltakuudelta.  Keskimääräinen ajovauhti noin 25-27 km/h. Tervetuloa mukaan,  ensikertalaisia opastetaan alkuun.

----------


## arimk

Tänään  meitä oli 17 ajajan porukka kiertämässä aiotun lenkin. Keskinopeus  karkasi hieman ylinopeuden puolelle, mutta pääosa matkasta oli myötätuulta ja loppu alamäkeä tuulen lähes  tyynnyttyä. Niihin muutamaan matkalle osuvaan ylämäkeen yritettiin ajaa  maltillisemmalla nopeudella. Lämpöä oli alun toistakymmentä astetta eikä  sadetakkia tarvittu. Muutama autoilija ohitti jälleen pyöräletkan  tuskastuttavan läheltä, auttaisikohan videointi tilanteiden taltiointiin  ja jatkotoimiin. 
Kiitos osanottajille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän kierros. Aluksi pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen ja sieltä lättykahveille Muhoksen Nesteelle.
Kahvin jälkeen jatketaan Tyrnävälle katsomaan, miten pottu kasvaa. Jostain kohdasta Limingan läheltä sitten takaisin kaupunkiin.

Vauhti pysyy alle kolmenkympin lukemissa. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Yöpyöräilyn reittiä testaamassa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa poutakelissä. Shellin pihalle kokoontui 25 ajajaa. Sen verran raitista oli, että pitkät housut ja hanskat piti vetää käpäliin lämmikkeeksi. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +8 C lukemia. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin hiljaisella pohjoispuolen tiellä kohti Leppiniemeä. Muhoksella aurinkokin tuli esiin pilvien takaa ja kohta matkaa taitettiin kainalot hiessä. Onneksi Löfflerin ajotakissa on iso venyvä takatasku, jonne voi laittaa ylimääräiset vaatteet.  

Leppiniemen ja Muhoksen kylän välisellä tiellä on muutama turhan suuri kuoppa, jotka onneksi tänään ne näytettiin ihan hyvin. Yöpyöräilyn turvallisuutta ajatellen nuo kuopat olisi hyvä merkata vaikkapa maalilla. Kävisikö joku innokas nuori maalaamassa vaikkapa kirkkoveneen kuopan ympärille? Vielä parempi, jos nuo kuopat peräti paikattaisiin. Samat kuopat ovat olleet siellä jo vuosikausia eivätkä ne sieltä varmaankaan koskaan katoa.

Muhoksen Nesteelle pysähdyttiin täydentämään energiavarastoja. Sen verran kylmää oli, että suosiolla pysyttiin sisäruokinnassa. Lättykahvit tekivät kauppansa ja uusin voimin matkaa jatkettiin Tyrnävän lakeuksille. Reipas myötätuuli työnsi letkan vauhdikkaasti läpi Tyrnävän. 

Loppumatka puskettiin jonkinlaiseen vastatuuleen Limingan kylän läpi kohti Tuposta. Onneksi aurinkokannella oli mukava lymyillä tuulensuojassa. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin mukavassa auringonpaisteessa Maikkulan Nesteellä. Kiitoksia taas kaikille tytöille ja pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 
Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 119 km. Keskari taisi olla 08-lenkille ihan laillinen, eli 29,9 km/h.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna. Ajellaan Haukiputaalle ja kierretään  Alakylän kautta pois. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä  iltakuudelta. Keskimääräinen ajovauhti noin 25-27 km/h. Tarvittaessa  kerrataan/kerrotaan porukkalenkin käyttäytymissääntöjä. Tervetuloa  rohkeasti mukaan, uudet tuttavuudet ja vanhat konkarit.

----------


## arimk

Tänään  meitä kokoontui 14 Prisman nurkalle. Yksi läskipyöräilijä suuntasi  mettään ja me muut läski pyöräilijät maantielle. Kiersimme Virpiniemen  kautta Haukiputaalle ja sieltä Alakylän kautta Kuovintorille. Kellon  risteyksessä etujoukko yritti irtiottoa, mutta väärään suuntaan.  Virpiniemen risteyksessä saatiin porukka uudelleen kasaan. Tuuli  aikalailla, mutta varsnaista vastatuulta oli kuitenkin vain vähän.  Haukiputaalla oli reipasta myötätuulta. Lämpötilassa ei päästy toukokuun  lukemiin, mutta karskeimmat tarkenivat lyhyissä kamppeissa. Kiitos  osanottajille mukavasta ajoseurasta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla taas vaihteeksi pohjoisen suuntaan. Ensin Haapalehdosta Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä Iihin, jossa pyöräytetään kierros Raasakan, Illinsaaren ja Haminan kautta ennen Iin Shellin kahveja.

Palatessa pikkusen mutkitellen takaisin kaupunkiin. 
Pidetään vauhti aisoissa, eli keskari korkeintaan 30 km/h.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iin kierroksella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin pilvisessä poutakelissä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 18 ajajaa. Ensimmäistä kertaa tälle kesälle minäkin tarkenin lähteä taipaleelle lyhyillä lahkeilla.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Letka malttoi ajella ihan kaikessa rauhassa leppoisalla vauhdilla tyvenessä kelissä kohti pohjoista. Iissä tehtiin iso kierros Raasakan, Illinsaaren ja Haminan suunnalla. 

Maalismaan tien alkupää oli päällystetty kokonaan välillä Asemakylä - Raasakka. Tämä on tosi hieno uudistus, sillä tuo pätkä on ollut se kaikista huonopintaisin tie näillä kulmilla.  

Kahvikuppeja nosteltiin Iin Shellillä. Tarjolla oli oman keittiön munkkeja kahvin kera. Aamupalakattauskin oli vielä esillä, joten nopeimmat saivat tankattua myös aamupuuroa. Kahvin jälkeen palailtiin takaisin etelän suuntaan. Martinniemen kohdalta käännyttiin vasemmalle Kiiminkijokivarteen. 

Loppumatkalla pyöräytettiin Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. 

Kiitoksia taas kaikille tytöille ja pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 119 km ajassa 4,16 tuntia.
Torstaina on vuorossa perinteinen keskikesän Yöpyöräily. Lähtö on Raksilan pesisstadionilta klo 20.00.

----------


## Ride

Kuvia matkan varrelta https://1drv.ms/f/s!Aiwd76q4Aao6klBB9db9d1OkbQyE .

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaille saatetaan saada huomiseksi auringonpaistetta. Käydään  kiertämässä Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie -lenkki. Ajellaan osanottajien  tuntemuksien mukaan, mutta maksimikeskinopeus kuitenkin n. 27 km/h.  Tervetuloa mukaan, viimeinen mahdollisuus harjoitella ryhmäajoa  yöpyöräilyyn torstai-illaksi.

----------


## arimk

Tänään  mukana oli 17 kammenpyörittäjää. Teimme suunnitelma B:n mukaisen  lenkin. Vastapäivään kierrettynä tuttukin lenkki tuntuu uudelta ja  erilaiselta. Keli oli mitä mainioin, aurinko paistoi meitä melkein koko  matkan, kesäkamppeilla tarkeni oikein hyvin.  Ylikiimingin tiellä heikkohermoiset autoilijat aiheuttivat  sydämentykytyksi ohittamalla tuplalkeltaisella töötti pohjassa  kyynärpäitä hipoen. Pahin oli noin neljän kympin nopeudella letkan  ohittanut autoilija, kun samaan aikaan toinen tuli vastaan.  Autoilijoille muutaman kymmenen sekunnin odotus turvalliseen ohitukseen  tuntuu olevan liikaa. Tällä tyhmimmän ohituksen suorittajalla ei  kuitenkaan tuntunut olevan kiire minnekkään. Ehjinä päästiin kuitenkin  tältäkin reissulta takaisin. Kiitos ajoseurasta ja  hyvistä jutuista  :Hymy:

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla perinteinen Ylkiimingin kierros. Kahvipaikka on vasta Kiimingin ABC:llä, joten makkaravoileipä mukaan takataskuun evääksi.
Ajellaan ensin pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille, josta vasempaan Ylikiiminkiin. Vesalan ja Huttukylän kautta Kiimingin ABC:lle.
Lopuksi Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärven loppuparlamenttiin.
Ajellaan kaikessa rauhassa, eli keskari mielellään alle 30 km/h. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Ylikiimingin kesäkahvilaa testaamassa. Ylinopeutta ajettiin, mutta polkupyörän ajokortti säilyi  :Hymy: 
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1229298432

----------


## emac

"Kukahan oli se aerohtava sankari maanantaina Kempeleessä, valkoinen aerokypärä, punamusta vaatetus, valkoinen Felt alla?

Onnistuin bongaamaan sinut Zeppelinin vieressä moottoritien ylittävällä  sillalla, nopeutesi ja ajolinjasi oli liikennettä häiritsevä, Kempeleen  tietääkseni ainoassa paikassa missä on liikennemerkki 324, "jalankulku  sekä pyörällä ja mopolla ajo kielletty" https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luette...d_sign_324.svg

Zeppelinin vieressä on alikulku, kiertoa varmaan montakymmentä metriä,  seuraava on Ouluun päin Ojan Raudan takana pellolla, jopa satoja metrejä  (paitsi että tulit Kokkokankaalta päin mäkkärin nurkalta  Ketolanperäntielle) jne, eli laillisiakin vaihtoehtoja olisi...

Onnea"

Sankari liikenteessä... :Hymy:

----------


## Arskav

Onko siellä uudelleen joku ajellu? Pari viikkoa sitten näin saman viestin!

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin kesäkahvilassa

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin hienossa kesäkelissä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 17 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille. Kurvaus vasemmalle ja kohta paineltiin kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Välillä veto-osasto painoi kaasua, mutta onneksi hidastivat, kun kävin vierellä läähättämässä. Pari kertaa pysähdyttiin kastelemaan kypsyvää mustikkasatoa.

Tänä kesänä on ollut vähän hankalaa ajella Ylikiimingin suuntaan, kun sieltä on aina saanut palata kuivin suin takaisin. Nyt tilanteeseen on saatu parannus, sillä Yikiimingin Seon pihalle on Juhannuksena avattu kesäkahvila. Paikallinen parlamentti oli juuri aamukahvi-istunnollaan, kun letka kurvasi pihaan. Kahvia ja syötävää riitti koko porukalle, vaikka tultiin ihan yllätysvieraina. Nyt sain emännän yhteystiedot, joten seuraavalla kerralla soitetaan etukäteen ja tilataan runsaat kattaukset.

Jututin kahvilan isäntää ja emäntää. He kertoivat kesäkahvilan olevan auki joka päivä elokuun loppuun saakka. Palanut huoltoasema on kuulemma tarkoitus purkaa ja paikalle on suunnitteilla uusi huoltoasema. Toivottavasti ensi kesänä päästään uudelle Seolle kahville. 

Paluumatkalla kierrettiin Lamun kautta Huttukylään ja Puron tielle. Takalon kautta paineltiin Alakylään ja Kiiminkijoen toiselle puolelle. Loppumatkalla letka muljautettiin Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. 

Kiitoksia taas tytöille ja pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 117 km. Keskari oli pikkusen yli 30 km/h.
Minulla jää kaksi seuraavaa 08-lenkkiä väliin, kun pitää välillä käväistä retkeilemässä sivulaukkujen kanssa napapiirin yläpuolella. Käykäähän te kynnelle kykenevät kuitenkin ajamassa.

----------


## arimk

> "Kukahan oli se aerohtava sankari maanantaina Kempeleessä, valkoinen aerokypärä, punamusta vaatetus, valkoinen Felt alla?
> 
> Onnistuin bongaamaan sinut Zeppelinin vieressä moottoritien ylittävällä  sillalla, nopeutesi ja ajolinjasi oli liikennettä häiritsevä, Kempeleen  tietääkseni ainoassa paikassa missä on liikennemerkki 324, "jalankulku  sekä pyörällä ja mopolla ajo kielletty" https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luette...d_sign_324.svg
> 
> Zeppelinin vieressä on alikulku, kiertoa varmaan montakymmentä metriä,  seuraava on Ouluun päin Ojan Raudan takana pellolla, jopa satoja metrejä  (paitsi että tulit Kokkokankaalta päin mäkkärin nurkalta  Ketolanperäntielle) jne, eli laillisiakin vaihtoehtoja olisi...
> 
> Onnea"
> 
> Sankari liikenteessä...



                                                                                                                                                    08.06.2016, 10.06                          		


http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...67#post2543767

----------


## EKH

Minulla jää huominen 08-lenkki ajamatta reissuhommien takia. Käykää te muut ajelemassa sellainen mukava lenkki.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna tiistain hitaat tekee parin tunnin lenkin, satoi tai paistoi. Lähtöaika ja -paikka entisellään. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Meitä  oli kaksi lähtijää Prismalla ja kolmaskin tuli, mutta vain laskemaan  matkaan lähtevät. Itse hän suunnisti maastopyörällä mettään, joten  samalla lailla alilääkitty kuin mekin  :Hymy:  
Pohdimme vaihtoehtoja ja sitten suunnistimme Ylikiimingin suuntaan. Tämä  oli hyvä vaihtoehto, kun vähäinenkin sade loppui jo suunnillee  Hönttämäen kohdalla ja loppu lenkki Purontie-Takalontie ja Alapylän  kautta Kuovintorille saimme ajaa puotasäässä. Loppumatkasta sadekelin  varustus oli aivan liian lämmin, mutta hyvä niin. Kiitos lenkkiseurasta  ja maastopyöräilijälle hyvän reissun toivotuksista!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat; ajellaan huomenna Haukiputaan suuntaan. Lähtö iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta. Mukaan sopii.

----------


## arimk

Hitaille kertyi kymmenen ajajaa. Reitti Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä-Kuovintori. Alakylässä porukasta harhaantui neljä sakkolenkille Koiteli-Ylikiimingintie ja lopetus Ruskoon. Keli oli kesän paras, mitä tiistai-illalle on osunut.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle.
Alkumatka pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen ja sitten kahville. Tauon jälkeen Tyrnävän ja Limingan kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Vauhti on rauhallista, eli tavoite alle 30 km/h ja taukoja pidetään riittävästi.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shellilltä.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaitten reitti huomenna  Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie-Ylikiimingintietä Ruskoon. Lähtö Linnanmaan  Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta ja vauhti rauhallinen. Tervetuloa  mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Aiottu  reitti ajeltiin noin 17 pyöräilijän porukalla. Ilma oli jälleen hyvä,  kesäkamppeilla tarkeni ajella. Melkein koko matkan puhalsi myötätuuli ja  ajoseura oli erinomaista. Kiitos kaikille!

Sitten vakavampi osuus:
Kaiken  nähneet kanssamatkaajat antoivat jälleen ajattelemisen aihetta, kun  tuli puheeksi maantiepyörän aika-ajotangot. Ryhmäajossa ne tosiaan ovat  törmätessä vaaralliset, voiden aiheuttaa pahaa jälkeä. Ryhmäajossa on  monia vaaratekijöitä ja jos voimme ennakolta hiemankaan pienentää  riskejä, niin tehdään voitava. Tästä eteenpäin tiistain hitailla ei  hyväksytä ryhmään aika-ajopyöriä, eikä eteenpäin suuntautuvia  aika-ajotankoja.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin telttakahvilassa

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin hienossa hellekelissä. Aamulla pukeutuminen oli helppoa, sillä lyhyet päälle ja liikkeelle. Tien päällä ajettiinkin sitten mukavasti kainalot hiessä.  Aamun muonavahvuus oli 20 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille. Kurvaus vasemmalle ja kohta paineltiin kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Matka jatkui tasaisella vauhdilla kohti Ylikiimingin telttakahveja.

Kahvilan emäntä oli leiponut pannarit, munkit ja muut tilpehöörit. Hyvältä maistui ja muutenkin ulkona tarkeni istuskella ihan varjossakin.
Paluumatkalla jätettiin Vesala-Huttukylä väli ajamatta, sillä tuo tie alkaa olla jo ajokelvottomassa kunnossa. Nyt tuo huonopintainen osuus kierrettiin Lamun risteyksen kautta Huttukylään ja Puron tielle. Takalon tien kautta palailtiin takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa paikassa Kuovintorilla. 

Kiitoksia taas tytöille ja pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 117 km. Satulassa tuli istuskeltua 3,52 tuntia.

----------


## rsal

Mahtaakohan tiistain hitaille uskaltaa tulla mukaan sinkulalla?

----------


## arimk

> Mahtaakohan tiistain hitaille uskaltaa tulla mukaan sinkulalla?



Sopii hyvin näille tasamaareiteille, kun on sopiva välitys. Kypärä päähän ja joukkoon mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna tiistain hitaat entiseen malliin. Suunnataan ensin Alakylään ja sieltä jotain kautta takaisin. Sateen sattuessa ajamme sateessa. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Seitsemän miehen voimin suuntasimme kohti Alakylää. Reitti jatkui Takalontielle ja sieltä normireittiä Ruskoon. Kokoontumispaikalla hieman tihuutti, mutta sade loppui klo 18. Tie oli paikoin märkä ja edellä menijän takapyörästä tuli virkistävä vesisuihku. Epäuskoisimmat pukivat sadevaatteita lähtöpaikalla, mutta pian pysähdyimme vaatteiden vähennykseen. Loppumatkasta aurinkokin paistoi. Kesäinen keli, lyhyillä ajovaatteilla pärjäsi oikein hyvin. Kiitos porukalle hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## Kiitäjäkuus

Miten näitä ajoja on Oulussa nykyään? Tiistaisin ja sunnuntaisin, onko muulloin? Vois huomenna liittyä joukkoon, jos cyclocrossilla pysyy mukana.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiimingin Seon kesäkahvilaan. Normaali kiertosuunta, eli ensin pohjoispuolen tietä Laukalle ja siitä vasempaan Ylikiiminkiin. 
Vauhti koitetaan pitää alle kolmenkympin ja tien varren pusikot kastellaan huolellisesti mennen tullen.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki kesäkahveilla Ylikiimingissä

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin pilvipoutaisessa kesäkelissä. Aurinkokin näyttäytyi hetkeksi kahvitauon jälkeen. Muutama sadepisarakin saatiin niskaan loppumatkalla Alakylässä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 18 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pienessä vastatuulessa Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille. Ylikiimingin tiellä nostettiin selkä pystyyn ja annettiin myötätuulen viedä. 
Yikiimingin Seon pihan kesäkahvila sai janoisia vieraita. Ruokalistalla oli pannaria ja kahvia. Pääkokkina häärivä emäntä oli viimeistä päivää töissä, mutta varanaispalvelu onneksi toimii. Kahvio on auki kelien mukaan elokuun lopulle asti. Eiköhän mekin ehditä vielä näille penkeille istumaan.

Paluumatkalla kierrettiin Lamun risteyksen kautta kautta Huttukylään ja Puron tielle. Takalon kautta paineltiin Alakylään ja Kiiminkijoen toiselle puolelle. Loppumatkan vastatuulessa letka puskettiin Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. 
Kiitoksia oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 116 km. Kolmenkympin alitus ei ihan onnistunut, mutta eipä ylinopeuskaan kovin iso ollut.

----------


## arimk

Huomenillaksi on tilattu jälleen hyvää pyöräilysäätä. Saa nähdä, mitä saadaan. Tiistain hitaat lähtevät kuitenkin parin tunnin reissulle iltakuudelta entisestä paikasta. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Noniin, vielä puoli kuudelta näytti huolestuttavalta, kun vettä tuli taivaan täydeltä. Sade kuitenkin laantui ja loppui kokonaan ennen kuutta. Prismalla neljä silmäparia tapitti taivaalle, kun mietittiin sopivaa reittiä. Pienen arpomisen jälkeen suunnattiin Alakylää kohti. Siellä taas katsastettin taivaanrantaa ja selkeintä näytti olevan Ylikiimingin suunnalla. Kiersimme Takalontien kautta ja sopivan pienellä porukalla ajoimme Koitelin näköalareittiä. Loppu tultiin tuttua reittiä Ylikiimingintietä ja lopetettiin Ruskoon. Koko reissulla ei taivaalta tullut pisaraakaan, mutta tie oli märkä alku- ja loppumatkasta aikaisemmasta sateesta. Koiteli-Hönttämäki välillä tie oli aivan kuiva. Sadetta odottaessa lähdimme vauhdikkaasti matkaan ja vauhti vaan kiihtyi loppua kohti, joten tällä kertaa voisi kierroksen nimetä tiistaitempo. Ensiviikolla ajetaan taas kuin kunnon ihmiset  :Hymy: 
Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen, josta joen eteläpuolelle. 
Kahvin jälkeen suunnataan Tyrnävän aroille katsomaan, miten potut ovat kasvaneet.
Ajataan nytkin rauhassa kuten kunnon ihmiset.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki yöpyöräilyreitillä

Tämän aamun lenkillä alkumatka ajeltiin märässä kesäkelissä. Onneksi kuitenkin ajokeli parani koko ajan ja loppumatka saatiinkin ajaa ihan kuivia teitä pitkin. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 17 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen, jossa nostettiin jalkaa puun juurella. Kahvipaikaksi valikoitui Muhoksen Neste. Hebe ja Ari eivät malttaneet vielä pysähtyä, vaan jatkoivat saman tien kohti Ruununhelmeä ja Kainuun merta. 

Nesteellä oli taas perinteinen lättykattaus kahvin kera. Hyvin maistui ja energiaa riitti mukavasti loppulenkille. Team Rynkeby Oulun vetäjät kertoivat koko porukalle tulevasta Rynkeby-projektista. 

Paluumatkalla kierrettiin perinteinen Yöpyöräilyreitti Tyrnävän, Alatemmeksen ja Limingan kautta. Loppumatkalla päästiin nauttimaan auringonpaisteesta ja myötätuulestakin. Vielä on onneksi kesää jäljellä! Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteellä. 

Kiitoksia kaikille tytöille ja pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleeksi 122 km.

----------


## arimk

Huomenillalla jälleen pyöräillään. Tiistain hitaat lähtee tutusta paikasta parin tunnin lenkille. Yritetään ajaa hitaitten nopeusrajoitusten mukaisesti. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiimingin kesäkahvilaan. Soittelin äsken pääkokille ja pöytävaraukset on nyt tehty. Semmoinen ohje tuli pääkokilta, että vanhan ajan kolikoita tai seteleitä pitäisi ottaa mukaan. Pankkikorttilaite ei toimi, mutta pääasia lienee, että kahvinkeitin ja munkinpaistaja toimii. Lupailee onneksi poutakeliä aamuksi.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin kesäkahvilassa

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin pilvisessä kesäkelissä. Pilvet olivat onneksi kuitenkin sitä kuivempaa sorttia eikä sadetta saatu niskaan ollenkaan. Mittarit näyttivät +14 celsiusta aamulla, joten lyhyellä lahkeella tarkeni ihan hyvin. Aamun kahvikattauksella oli mukana 20 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukalle, josta kurssi käännettiin vasempaan kohti Ylikiimingin erämaita. Myötätuuli piti huolen, että kahville tultiin etuajassa. Mutta olipa paikallinen ukkoparlamentti kuitenkin ehtinyt paikalle jo ennen meitä.

Kahvilla oli puhetta syksyn saunalenkistä. Jo jostain Oulun alueelta löytyy sopiva (edullinen) saunatila, niin syyskuun viimeisenä sunnuntaina voitaisiin ajaa entiseen tapaan kaikille avoin perinteinen saunalenkki. Vinkkejä saunatiloista saa antaa. 

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin Lamun ja Huttukylän kautta Puron tielle. Takalontiellä väisteltiin kuoppia ja kasteltiin tien varren horsmia. Aivan lopussa puskettiin vastatuuleen Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleen pituudeksi 119 km.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat lähtee jälleen huomenna parin tunnin reissulle.

----------


## arimk

Tusinan verran porukkaa kerääntyi Prisman kulmalle iltakuudeksi. Suuntasimme eturenkaat Virpiniemen suuntaan. Yksi karsiutui joukosta Rajakylässä kovan pamauksen saattelemanan, kun päälyrengaskin hajosi. Hän jäi odottamaan kotiinkyyditystä ja muu porukka jatkoi aiottua reittiä. Haukiputaalla pidettiin puskankastelutauko junaradan varressa, sen jälkeen sännättiin radan vierustaa Kiiminkijoen yli. Jokikylän kautta ajeltiin tutummalle reitille Alakyläntielle ja lopetettiin Kuovintorillle. Herukassa yksi autoilija ei ehkä huomannut meidän letkaa ollenkaan, kun ajeli ohi kyynärpäitä hipoen. Päinvastainen tapaus oli Alakyläntiellä, siellä meidät huomioitiin viiden minuutin pituisella tööttäämisellä, ohi ajava kuljettaja kuitenkin näytti, missä on vikaa  :Vink: 
Keli oli vielä kesäinen, lyhyillä lahkeilla tarkeni oikein hyvin. 
Kiitos porukalle hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## murmur

Se on moro pitkästä aikaa.
Maantiekausi lähenee loppua, joten tässä korvan taakse ensi lauantai.

Poljetaan Pikkaralan polut tutuiksi. Lähtö la 27.08.2016 klo 11.00 Pikkaralan Shell. Kierrellään lähikankailla noin 17km lenkki. Polut on helppoja/helppohkoja kangaspolkuja. Vauhti on rauhallinen.

tervetuola

HaMu

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla aluksi pohjoisen suuntaan. Eli Haapalehdosta Raitotietä Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä kahville Iin Shellille.
Kahvin jälkeen katsotaan jatkot sitten paikan päällä. Jotain reittiä pitkin palaillaan kuitenkin takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Lupailee aamuksi auringonpaistetta, mutta aika raikasta keliä. Myssyt ja lapaset pitää etsiä jostakin esille.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Yli-Iin kierroksella

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin aurinkoisessa syyskelissä. Mittarit näyttivät vain +3 celsiusta aamulla. Pipot, hanskat ja pitkät kamppeet piti kaivaa esiin. Iin Shellin kahveilla oli 28 ajajaa. Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan. Matkan varrelta mukaan tuli useampi ajaja. Aika moni pyöräilijä asuu näköjään Oulun pohjoisissa lähiöissä.

Menomatkalla pidettiin pissitauko Haukiputaan ja Iin välillä vanhan nelostien varressa. Soitin siinä Iin Shellille pöytävarauksen koko komppanialle. Jostain syystä letka lähti liikkeelle ilman lupaa ja jäin puhelin kädessä puhumaan Shellin pääkokin kanssa. Sitten saikin ajaa letkaa kiinni kaasu pohjassa. Kilometri pissipaikan lähdöstä ja porukka näytti edellä pysähtyvän.  Karkulaisporukassa oli tehty kasa, jossa kolme ajajaa kaatui. Ruhjeita ja naarmuja näytti pojilla olevan, mutta ei onneksi mitään vakavaa. 

Letka rullasi Iin Shellille kahville. Kaatuneet kaverit palasivat takaisin kaupunkiin lyhintä tietä pitkin. Me muut jatkoimme Iijoen pohjoispuolta kohti Yli-Iitä. Tällä tiellä on uutta ja sileää pintaa aina Jakkukylään saakka.

Yli-Iistä Kiiminkiin on tuon reitin vaarallisin tie. Nopeusrajoitus on 100 km/h eikä piennarta ole. Näkyvyys on mäkien takia puutteellinen. Pissitauolla sovittiin, että ajetaan tämä tie yhdessä jonossa. Koska letka olisi liian pitkä, niin jakaudutaan kahteen peräkkäiseen ryhmään. Itse ajoin jälkimmäisessä ryhmässä. Ensimmäinen ryhmä unohti noin minuutissa kaiken mitä oli sovittu. Ajoivat parijonossa nopeaa telaketjua ja reilua ylinopeutta. Nyt pitäisi muistaa, että ollaan 08-lenkillä, missä ajovauhti on sovittu olevan 30 km/h. Ei siis olla treenaamassa joukkuetempoa Oulujokiajoa varten. Näitäkin asioita voi toki treenata, mutta ei 08-lenkillä. 

Jos 08-lenkin tasainen 30 km/h vauhti tuntuu liian hitaalta, niin suosittelen 09-lenkkiä. Riittää että tulee Haapalehdon Shellille tuntia tavallista myöhemmin. 09-lenkillä pääsee mittaamaan oman kuntonsa hyvässä porukassa.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Takalontien kautta Alakylään ja Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin.

Oli levoton lenkki. 08-lenkin idea on päässyt osittain unohtumaan. Liian lujaa ajaminen aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita, kun se normaali metrin turvaväli muutetaan muutamaksi sentiksi. Tila loppuu ja sitten ajetaan takarenkaaseen ja nurin. Vauhti oli epätasaista ja nykivää. Kun jutellaan vieressä ajavan kanssa, niin oma katse pitää silti koko ajan suunnata eteenpäin. Muussa tapauksessa on suuri riski ajaa edellä ajavan takarenkaaseen.

Vaikka parannettavaa jäi paljon, niin kuitenkin kiitoksia kaikille lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun taipaleen pituudeksi 127 km. 
Ensi sunnuntaina ajetaan tasaista vauhtia, eikä keskarin tarvitse olla yli 30 km/h lukemissa.

----------


## Hebe

TIHI:n kapteeni on huomenna poissa pelistä. Koska näin ja tilausta on, huomenna ajetaan hitaitten sijasta tiistain terävät Linnanmaan prismalta klo 18. Keskariksi tavoitellaan nopealla telaketjulla 35...37kmh ja irtiottoja/tiputuksia tapahtuu, siten että Ruskon loppuparlamentissa on yksi ennen muita.

----------


## Kiitäjäkuus

Selvä.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Maantiepyöräilyn kauneutta (ja osa ryhmäajon dynamiikkaa) on osata pitää porukassa päällä tasaista, vauhdikasta vetoa pienillä väleillä, nopeilla vaihdoilla ja sormet pois jarruilta ajaen. Aistien eteenpäin tuijottamatta että missä se kaveri vieressä tai edessä menee. Aurinkokannella lepuuttelevia ei sorsita jos ei ole haluja tai kykyä vetovuoroihin. 

Sori vaan mutta näitä taitoja ei opita metrisillä turvaväleillä eikä porukan kunto- ja taitotasoa huomioimattomalla keinotekoisella keskarilla.

Epäileville mainittakoon että en ollut ko. lenkillä mukana.

Nou hard feelings.

----------


## pystäri

> Maantiepyöräilyn kauneutta (ja osa ryhmäajon dynamiikkaa) on osata pitää porukassa päällä tasaista, vauhdikasta vetoa pienillä väleillä, nopeilla vaihdoilla ja sormet pois jarruilta ajaen. Aistien eteenpäin tuijottamatta että missä se kaveri vieressä tai edessä menee. Aurinkokannella lepuuttelevia ei sorsita jos ei ole haluja tai kykyä vetovuoroihin. 
> 
> Sori vaan mutta näitä taitoja ei opita metrisillä turvaväleillä eikä porukan kunto- ja taitotasoa huomioimattomalla keinotekoisella keskarilla.
> 
> Epäileville mainittakoon että en ollut ko. lenkillä mukana.
> 
> Nou hard feelings.



Eikä tämän postauksen perusteella pidäkään lähteä.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

^ seison korjattuna.

----------


## emac

> Maantiepyöräilyn kauneutta (ja osa ryhmäajon dynamiikkaa) on osata pitää porukassa päällä tasaista, vauhdikasta vetoa pienillä väleillä, nopeilla vaihdoilla ja sormet pois jarruilta ajaen. Aistien eteenpäin tuijottamatta että missä se kaveri vieressä tai edessä menee. Aurinkokannella lepuuttelevia ei sorsita jos ei ole haluja tai kykyä vetovuoroihin. 
> 
> Sori vaan mutta näitä taitoja ei opita metrisillä turvaväleillä eikä porukan kunto- ja taitotasoa huomioimattomalla keinotekoisella keskarilla.
> 
> Epäileville mainittakoon että en ollut ko. lenkillä mukana.
> 
> Nou hard feelings.



Siksi ajanki kovat lenkit yksin, sillon voin pitää sormet pois jarruilta, eikä tarvi tuijotella missä kaveri edessä ajaa kun sitä ei ole. Aurinkokannella lepuuttelu on perseestä silloinko pitää oikeasti ajaa kovaa lenkkiä. Keskariakaan ei tarvi tuijotella ku yksin oot lenkillä. Sillä loppujen lopuksihan pyöräily on yksilölaji. Joten voin hyvillä mielin lähteä ajamaan porukkalenkkiä kyseisen lenkin spekseillä, eli vaikka keskinopeus 30 km/h. Tuommosenko yksinäisen kovan lenkin käy tempaseen vaikka lauantai iltana, niin ei oo halua eikä ennenkaikkea tarvetta sunnuntai aamun kasilenkillä höntyillä ja sooloilla. Ja parempi se kyllä on metrin turvaväli ku ruma kasa pyöriä ja miehiä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Aluksi pohjoispuolen tietä Monttaan ja sen pienemmän voimalaitoksen kohdalta joen eteläpuolelle.
Kahvit siis Muhosen Nesteellä. Lopuksi yöpyöräilyreittiä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppuparlamentti Maikkulan Nesteellä.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Ajetaan nyt ihan kaikessa rauhassa pk-vauhtia, eli 30 km/h. Jos tuo vauhti tuntuu omalle kunnolle liian hitaalta, niin silloin kannattaa kokeilla vaikkapa 09-lenkin vauhtia.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Tyrnävän aurinkoisilla aroilla 

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin kirkkaan aurinkoisessa syyskelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +6 astetta. Pitkillä kamppeilla piti taas lähteä liikkeelle. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 21 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Monttaan, jossa pidettiin pieni tyhjennystauko. Nesteelle ajeltiin Ponkilan vanhan puusillan kautta. Muhosjoen ylittävältä sillalta on jämäkkä nousu suoraan Nesteen vieressä olevaan liikenneympyrään.

Kahvit juotiin Muhoksen Nesteellä. Tytöt olivat paistaneet lättyjä, jotka kävivätkin kaupaksi saman tien.  Nesteen baari oli lähes täynnä, sillä Muhoksen ukoilla on myös tapana istua aamuparlamentissa. 

Matka jatkui Korivaaran kautta Tyrnävän aroille. Nyt ajaminen oli tasaista ja vauhtikin pysyi hyvin aisoissa. Puimurit olivat vierailleet pelloilla ahkerasti, mutta potunnosto näyttää olevan vielä tekemättä. Limingasta pikkuisen matkaa Tupoksen suuntaan oli kesän hienoin auringonkukkapelto. Melkein pysähdyttiin räpsimään kuvia.
Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Kempeleen läpi Maikkulan Nesteelle loppuparlamenttiin.

Kiitoksia kovasti koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 119 km.

----------


## LTP

08-lenkillä!

Pitkän tauon jälkeen on tullut ajeltua kolmena perättäisenä sunnuntaina kasilenkkiä. Edelleenkin lenkki kerää huomattavan määrän pyöräilijöitä sunnuntai aamun yhteislenkille. 
Tämän päivän lenkistä jäi mukava fiilis. Vauhti oli tasaista ja tunnelma leppoisa. Tosin oma flunssainen olo teki minulle päivän lenkistä raskaan tuntuisen. 

Kiitos Esalle ja kumppaneille tosi mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Syksyn saunalenkki

08-lenkin, Lekatien lenkin ja 09-lenkin perinteinen maantiekauden päätöslenkki ajetaan sunnuntaina 2. päivä lokakuuta. 
Kaikki entiset ja uudet ajajat ovat tervetulleita mukaan.  Ohjelmassa on ensin noin kolmen tunnin rauhallinen lenkki maantiellä, jonka jälkeen kokoonnutaan Auran majalle saunomaan ja viettämään aikaa takkatulen ääreen.

Lenkki lähtee klo 8.30 Auran majalta. Omat reput voi jättää lenkin ajaksi säilytykseen Auran majalle. Ajetaan pohjoisen suuntaan ja käväistään Iin Shellillä kahvilla. Iistä palataan takaisin Auran majalle saunomaan.

Auran majalla on kaksi saunaa, eli myös naisille on oma sauna. Omat pyyhkeet pitäisi olla mukana.
Pyörä-Suvala on ystävällisesti lupautunut maksamaan saunatilojen vuokran, joten meille ajajille sauna on ilmainen. 

Sovittiin, että jokainen tuo itse omat palautusjuomat ja makkarat. Majalla on takkahuone sekä nuotiopaikka myös ulkona, joissa voi paistaa makkaraa.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat lähtevät huomenna parin tunnin reissulle iltakuudelta entisestä paikasta. Ajellaan siivosti, eikä hurjastella. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Meitä kerääntyi kymmenen henkilöä Prisman kulmalle. Kävimme ajamassa perinteisen Alakylä-Takalo-Puro-Ylikiimingintie -lenkin. Keli suosi, vasta aivan loppuvaiheessa saimme taivaalta muutamia virkistäviä vesipisaroita.
Lenkille tuntuu olevan kysyntää, kun tänäänkin oli mukana pari ensikertalaista. Ryhmäajoa ei opi muuten kuin ryhmässä ajamalla. Kelien mukaan ajetaan maantiellä, mutta suunnitelmissa on ajella vielä syyskuun ajan kovaa pintaa pitkin.
Kiitos lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille kahville. Menomatka Raitotien ja vanhan nelostien kautta ylös pohjoiseen.
Kahvit Iin Shellillä. Kävistään Iissä maisemakierros ja palataan sitten takaisin kaupunkiin päin. Lopuksi Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorille loppuparlamenttiin.
Ajellaan taas ihan rauhassa kuten kunnon ihmiset. Keskari saa jäädä alle kolmenkympin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iitä ihmettelemässä

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin pilvisessä mutta varsin lämpimässä syyskelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +11 astetta. Pitkillä kamppeilla piti taas lähteä liikkeelle. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 19 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan. Muutama ajaja liittyi mukaan matkan varrelta. Vanha nelostie oli tänä aamuna hiljainen ja matkaa saatiin taittaa ihan kaikessa rauhassa. Iissä katseltiin paikalliset nähtävyydet, eli Marionin kauha, Illinsaari ja Hamina. Vasta sen jälkeen maltettiin pysähtyä Iin Shellille munkkikahveille.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Martinniemeen, josta käännytiin vasemmalle Kiiminkijokivarteen. Alakylässä tuli pyörillä kulkeva talo vastaan, joten liukkaasti siirryttiin tien reunaan. 
Loppumatkalla kohti Kuivasjärveä oli edelleen vähän liikennettä, mutta kolme autoilijaa kummastuttivat omilla tempuillaan. Ensin oli tiellä auto poikittain, sitten kamikaze-ohitus ja lopuksi se perinteinen maasturimiehen tekemä kiilaus. Ei ollut Alakylän miehillä se paras päivä auton ratissa.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorilla perinteisessä paikassa. Nälkä siellä tuli ja porukat suuntasivat lounaskattauksen ääreen.
Kiitoksia kovasti mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 117 km.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen iltasella. Ajellaan rauhallisesti parin tunnin lenkki. Lähtö entisestä paikasta. Jonkinlainen valo on suositeltavaa, illalla tuntuu hämärtyvän aika aikaisin. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Syksy saa, iltaa kohti ilma viileni selvästi ja hämäräkin alkoi haitata, varsinkin tummilla laseilla. Prismalta lähtiessä aurinko paistoi täydeltä terältä ja mittari näytti +13°C. Kiersimme kahdeksan ajajan ryhmänä tutun reitin Prisma-Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä-Kuovintori. Ajonopeuskin pysyi sovitussa. Moni muukin oli huomannut hyvän ulkoiluilman, väliin kevlillä oli ruuhkaa. Pahimpia oli virtuaalimaailmassa elävät pikkupojat, paikoin niitä oli pyörillä tien täydeltä ja yksi seisoi Virpiniemessä keskellä tietä. Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Muhoksen Nesteelle kahville. 
Paluumatkalla katsellaan potunnostoa Tyrnävän aroilla. Ajetaan rauhallisesti, sillä syksy tulee ja vauhdit hidastuvat.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisella arolla

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin kirkkaan aurinkoisessa syyskelissä. Aamukuudelta herätessä oli pari astetta pakkasta. Keli oli kuitenkin kuiva, joten liukasta ei ollut. Pitkät hanskat eivät olleet riittävän paksut aamun kylmyyteen. Onneksi vain ensimmäinen ajotunti oli kylmää kyytiä. Loppulenkistä ajettiinkin sitten niska hiessä. Pitänee taas harjoitella pukeutumista lämpimän kesän jälkeen. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 14 ajajaa.

Nyt maltettiin ajella ihan rauhassa kuten kunnon ihmiset. Kahvilla sulateltiin kohmeiset näpit ja syötiin lätyt hillon ja kermavaahdon kera. Kahvin jälkeen paineltiin Tyrnävän pottupeltojen läpi. Perunannostohommat olivat menossa aurinkoisella arolla.
Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteen pihalla. Lounaskattaus veti lopuksi nälkäisiä miehiä puoleensa.
Kiitoksia kaikille mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 121 km.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna ajetaan toiseksiviimeinen tiistailenkki maantiellä. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18 ja ajellaan pari tuntia rauhallista vauhtia. Luvassa on raikasta syyssäätä. Illalla hämärtyy aika aikaisin, joten valot ovat tarpeen loppumatkasta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään meitä oli kahdeksan ajajaa raikkaassa syyssäässä. Teimme Alakylä-Takalo-Puro-Ylikiimingintie koukkauksen. Loppumatkasta valot olivat tarpeen. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## arimk

Tällainen ajoneuvoyhdistelmä tuli vastaan patosillalla 21.9.2016 klo 18.30. Oli menossa Tuiraan päin ja joku tuossa maastofeltin kuskaamisessa herätti huomiota. Tarkempi video löytyy tarvittaessa.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille kahville.
Alkumatkalla Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä pohjoiseen.
Paluumatka sitten pikkusen mutkitellen takaisin kaupunkiin. Vauhti se vaan hidastuu entisestään, eli ihan rauhassa ajellaan.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iissä

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin pilvisessä kelissä. Yöllä oli satanut sen verran, että maa oli märkä.  Oli kuitenkin kuivaa ja lämmintä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +7 astetta. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 13 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan, jossa muonavahvuuteen saatiin täydennystä. Vanha nelostie oli hiljainen. Autoistakaan ei ollut haittaa, sillä ainoastaan yksi autokiilaaja oli liikkeellä Haukiputtaalla. Iissä ajeltiin paikallinen ympäriajo Raasakan ja Pohjois-Iin kautta. Haminassa pysähdyttiin ottamaan potretti kapealla kyläraitilla. Vasta sen jälkeen maltettiin pysähtyä Iin Shellille munkkikahveille.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Haukiputaan asemakylän kautta Alakylään. Paluumatkalla puskettiin jonkinlaiseen vastatuuleen. Alakylän tielle oli laitettu uutta asfalttia muutaman kilometrin pätkälle.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorilla tutussa paikassa. Nälkä patisti porukat lounaskattauksen ääreen.
Kiitoksia kovasti mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 120 km.

----------


## Kemet

Vieläkö ne Tiistain hitaat pyörii? en niin millään jaksa selatan 140 sivua!
Jos näin on niin olisi kiva jos joku virkistää muistia, missä ja milloin?

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna viimeistä kertaa maantiellä tälle suvelle. Lähtö iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä. Ajellaan parin tunnin reissu rauhallista vauhtia. Päivä lyhenee vauhdilla, joten valot ovat tarpeen lenkin lopulla. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Iltahämärään lähti Prismalta tusinan verran ajajia. Kävimme Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä lenkin. Tämä oli viimeinen tiistain maantieajelu. Ensi viikolla menemme metsään ajelemaan rauhallisesti helppoja reittejä.
Sunnuntaina on vielä mahdollisuus ajaa maantiellä. Porukkalenkkien yhdistetty maantiekauden päätöslenkki lähtee Auran majalta klo 8.30. Esa ilmoittelee lenkistä tarkemmin lauantaina. 
Kiitos tiistain hitaitten ajajille!

----------


## EKH

Syksyn saunalenkki

Huomenna olis vuorossa maantiekauden päätöslenkki. 
Kaikki entiset ja uudet ajajat ovat tervetulleita mukaan. Ohjelmassa on ensin noin kolmen tunnin rauhallinen lenkki maantiellä, jonka jälkeen kokoonnutaan Auran majalle saunomaan ja viettämään aikaa takkatulen ääreen.

Lenkki lähtee klo 8.30 Auran majalta. Omat reput voi jättää lenkin ajaksi säilytykseen Auran majalle. Ajetaan ensin Raitotielle ja Patelaan. Vanhaa nelostietä jatketaan pohjoisen suuntaan ja käväistään Iin Shellillä kahvilla. Iistä palataan takaisin Auran majalle saunomaan.

Auran majalla on kaksi saunaa, eli myös naisille on oma sauna. Omat pyyhkeet pitäisi olla mukana.
Pyörä-Suvala on ystävällisesti lupautunut maksamaan saunatilojen vuokran, joten meille ajajille sauna on ilmainen. 

Sovittiin, että jokainen tuo itse omat palautusjuomat ja makkarat. Majalla on takkahuone sekä nuotiopaikka myös ulkona, joissa voi paistaa makkaraa.

----------


## EKH

Syksyn saunalenkki

Tänään ajeltiin maantiekauden päätöslenkki aurinkoisessa syyskelissä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +7 C lukemia, kun lähdettiin liikkeelle Auran majalta. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 17 ajajaa.

Heti alkumatkalla sattui kaksi perättäistä rengasrikkoa. Molemmat kumit vaihdettiin ja matka jatkui ilman kommelluksia kohti pohjoista. Iissä pysähdyttiin Shellille munkkikahveille. Tarjolla oli myös maittava puuroaamiainen. 

Paluumatkalla pyrähdettiin mukavassa myötätuulessa Haukiputaan Asemakylän kautta Alakylään.  Tänään meni aika hyvin autoilijoiden kanssa. Vain yksi Volvolla ajanut kuumakalle poltti päreensä ja soitti torvea keskisormi pystyssä. Monesti tuollaisten kaverien kohdalla tulee mieleen, että millaisia ihmisiä he ovat auton ulkopuolella. Tekeekö auton peltikuori heistä hirviön vai ovatko he samanlaisia risukarhia koko ajan aamusta iltaan töissä ja kotona. Onko pyöräilijä jotenkin vähempiarvoinen tienkäyttäjä kuin Volvolla ajava mies?

Alakylästä pyöräytettiin letka takaisin lähtöpisteeseen Auran majalle. Saunamajuri Hiltusen Kari siellä jo odottelikin letkaa saapuvaksi. Saunat olivat lämpimiä ja takassa paloi kotoisasti makkaranpaistotulet.

Maantiepölyt pestiin puhtaaksi saunassa ihan kaikessa rauhassa. Lenkin kruunasi makkaranpaisto takkatulen ääressä. Samalla muisteltiin kulunutta ajokautta sekä pikkusen jo suunniteltiin tulevaa. 08-pokaalikin lähti uudelle kierrokselle. 

Kiitos kaikille ajajille oikein mukavasta ajokaudesta! Matkaa on taas taitettu mukavassa porukassa monenlaisessa kelissä. Pekalle, Karille ja Pyörä-Suvalalle iso kiitos saunalenkin käytännön järjestelyistä.

08-lenkit siirtyvät nyt syksyn soratiekauteen. Ensi sunnuntain reitin on suunnitellut Lindvallin Pekka. Luvassa on vaihteleva ja monipuolinen kierros Oulujoen pohjoispuolella. Olisi hienoa, jos innokkaita ratamestareita löytyisi muitakin. Homma toimii entiseen tapaan, eli joku suunnittelee reitin oman paikallistuntemuksen pohjalta. Edellisinäkin syksyinä ollaan ajettu mukavia kierroksia lähiseudun metsäteillä.

----------


## arimk

En ehdi työesteen vuoksi jarruksi tiistain hitaille. Käykää mettässä ajelemassa, paikalla on joku maaston tuntija.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Aamulla aloitetaan syksyn soratiekautta. 
Luvassa on Pekan nuotittama lenkki, jossa ajellaan Oulujoen pohjoispuolella olevia sorateitä, kuntoratoja sekä helppoja polkuja.
Kalustoksi käy mikä tahansa paksumpirattainen ajopeli. Itse olen liikkkeellä kippurasarvisella, jossa on 35 mm leveät kumit.

Kahvit hörpätään lenkin puolivälissä Hiukkavaaran kirpputorilla. Jos koko kierros tuntuu aluksi pitkältä, niin mukana voi olla vaikkapa puolikkaan lenkin verran.
Vauhti on rauhallista peruskuntovauhtia ja pusikot kastelaan tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki soralla

Syksyn ensimmäinen soratielenkki ajeltiin tänään hienossa kelissä 15 hengen porukalla. Pekka oli katsonut meille monipuolisen reitin, jossa oli sorateitä ja polkuja. Cyclollakin pääsi ihan hyvin nuo reitit läpi.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Kalimenvaaran, Sanginjoen ja Muuraiskankaan kautta Niilesjärvelle. Jounin tekemä silta testattiin ja hyvin se kesti isojen miesten alla.
Kivikkokankaan takaa mentiin ylös ja alas kumpuilevia hiekkapolkuja pitkin Sanginjoentielle ja Kiekon majan kuntoreitille. Pikkuhiljaa palailtiin takaisin Kivikkokankaalle ja siitä Hiukkavaaraan kahville.

Kirppiksen emännät olivat leiponeet munkkeja, pullaa ja piirakkaa niin paljon, että oli melkoinen valinnan vaikeus löytää kaikkien hyvien joukosta se ainoa eväs. Oli pitänyt varmaankin ottaa kaikkia sortteja. Hyvää oli. 

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui kuntorataa pitkin kohti pohjoista. Auran majalla kierrettiin koiralatu läpi. Kalimenojan vartta ajeltiin Kalimenkylään. Nyt tämäkin reitti oli aika kuivassa kunnossa. Joskus tällä suunnalla on kierretty isojakin rapakoita. Kalimenkylästä palailtiin polkuja pitkin Herukkaan ja Rajakylään. Niittyarossa palattiin asfaltille, mutta Puokkarilla kierrettiin vielä kuntorata ympäri ennen paluuta takaisin Haapalehtoon.

Oli mukava ja monipuolinen kierros. Kiitoksia ratamestari Pekalle ja koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä. Rengashommia piti tehdä matkan varrella ja lopuksi myös minulla meni takakumi puhki sopivasti loppuparlamentissa Haapalehdon Shellillä. Kotimökillä mittari näytti aamun saldoksi 83 km.

Jos teillä on reittejä valmiiksi katsottuna, niin kertokaapa siitä. Jos ei vielä tulevalla viikolla ehdotuksia kuulu, niin ajetaan ensi pyhänä vaikkapa Kassisen kierros.

----------


## Jyrka

Moro

Sattuisiko jollain olemaan tuosta "08-lenkki soralla" pätkästä GPX -jälki tallessa?

P.S EKH:lla on privaboxi täynnä  :Vink: 

-Jyrki-

----------


## jarkempp

Ensimmäistä kertaa metsässä koskaan, hyvinhän tuolla asfalttiprinssikin pärjäsi  :Hymy:  Kiitokset lenkkiseuralle ja vetäjille. Maastokärpänen puraisi. 

Tässäpä eilinen kahdeksikko. 20 vuotta tasatyöntöä lisää ja sykkeet on sitten Pekan tasolla  :Hymy: 
https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/893687096

Jyrki: tässäpä GPX https://www.dropbox.com/s/m9xdm19ct0...02-57.gpx?dl=0

----------


## Jyrka

> Ensimmäistä kertaa metsässä koskaan, hyvinhän tuolla asfalttiprinssikin pärjäsi  Kiitokset lenkkiseuralle ja vetäjille. Maastokärpänen puraisi. 
> 
> Tässäpä eilinen kahdeksikko. 20 vuotta tasatyöntöä lisää ja sykkeet on sitten Pekan tasolla 
> https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/893687096
> 
> Jyrki: tässäpä GPX https://www.dropbox.com/s/m9xdm19ct0...02-57.gpx?dl=0



Kiitos kiitos

-j-

----------


## arimk

Käydään huomenna ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki mettässä Oulujoen pohjoispuolella. Lähtö entiseen tapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta.

----------


## EKH

> Moro
> 
> Sattuisiko jollain olemaan tuosta "08-lenkki soralla" pätkästä GPX -jälki tallessa?
> 
> P.S EKH:lla on privaboxi täynnä 
> 
> Nyt on postilaatikkokin tyhjennetty. Hyvä kun huomasit :-)
> 
> -Jyrki-

----------


## arimk

Käytiin kolmestaan ajamassa linkin mukainen reitti. Keli oli hieno ja maasto kuivaa. Patelan sahan maastossa ensin sepeliköllä tyhjeni yksi rengas ja pian huomattiin olevan umpiperällä. Muutamassa muussakin kohdassa oikean reitin löytäminen vei vähän aikaa, joten ylitöiksi meni. Pimeässä metsässä on mukava ajella ja vauhtikin tuntuu todellista kovemmalta. Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Kassisen kierros. Reissussa menee normaaliin tapaan noin neljä tuntia. Tällä reitillä on vähemmän polkuja kuin viime pyhänä. Soratietä onkin sitten aika paljon.
Kahvit tulee vasta vajaan kolmen tunnin kohdalla, eli takataskuun kannattaa varata makkaravoileipä retkievääksi.
Kahvit juodaan Sankivaaran golfkahvilassa.
Kun minä pääsen keulaan, on vauhti armottoman hidasta. Eli reippaasti vaatetta päälle ettei vilu pääse puseron alle.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tämän päivän Kassisen lenkki

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Kassisen kierroksella

Syksyn toinen soratielenkki ajeltiin tänään kosteassa kelissä 12 hengen porukalla. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +1 C lukemaa ja taivaalta tihuutteli hiljalleen vettä. Oli syksyisen sumuinen ajokeli.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Valkeisjärven kautta Murtoselkään ja siitä läpi Sanginjoen tielle. Muutama kilometri asfaltilla ja matka jatkui Loppulasta kohti Isokangasta. Täällä saa ajella aivan rauhassa, sillä ketään ei tullut vastaan.

Isokankaan kierroksen jälkeen palattiin takaisin Sanginjoen tielle. Tämä mäkinen ja mutkainen tie on hienoa pyöräilymaastoa. Sanginjoki ylitettiin Nuuppolan kohdalta. Pihan läpi ajeltiin Kassisen tielle.

Mäkistä Karttion metsäautotietä jatkettiin Pilpa-ahon tien risteykseen. Nyt käännös vie oikealle kohti Pilpajärveä. Pari hirvenmetsästäjää ajeli autolla, mutta muuten oli hiljaista. 
Pilpajärven kautta paineltiin hetkeksi asfaltille Vaalantiellä. Ennen kahvia otettiin vielä polkukierros Pilpakankaan ympäri. Täällä on mielestäni Oulun hienoimmat polut. Ovat sen verran helppoja, että aloittelijakin pärjää ihan hyvin.

Kahvit juotiin Sankivaaran golfkahvilassa. Maisemat olivat kohdallaan, kun katseli kahvipöydästä ohi lipuvaa Sanginjokea. Tämä kahvila oli tänään kuulemma viimeistä päivää auki tälle kesälle. Golfin pelaajia oli tänään vielä paljon liikkeellä.

Kahvin jälkeen siirryttiin Oulujoen eteläpuolelle Madekosken sillan kautta. Lopuksi pyöräytettiin Iinatin kuntoradan kierros. Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa paikassa Haapalehdossa.

Kiitoksia kaikille mukana ajaneille. Oli taas mukava lenkki.  Kotimökillä mittari näytti aamun saldoksi 87 km.
Ensi pyhänä jatketaan. Minä voin katsoa meille reitiksi jonkinlaisen soratiekierroksen.

----------


## jarkempp

Kiitokset taas eilisestä lenkkiseurasta. Tässäpä eilinen lenkki ihan viimeisiä kilometrejä lukuunottamatta - aamusella uuniin laittamani karjalanpaisti tuoksui Iinattiin asti ja kurvasin ennenaikaisesti vasempaan  :Hymy: 

https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/908285624

GPX: https://www.dropbox.com/s/tiy1pwbk5z...58-54.gpx?dl=0

----------


## arimk

Viiden  miehen voimalla käytiin ajamassa tiistain hitaitten parituntinen pääosin maastossa.  Metsätiet ja -polut ovat mainiossa kunnossa, nyt kannattaa mennä  mettään. Kiitos hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki Pikkaralan ja Sanginjoen suunnalla. 
Ensin Pikkaralan kierros ja sitten kahville Maikkulan Nesteelle. Kahvin jälkeen joen pohjoispuolella Pilpaselän tien kautta Loppulaan ja takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Vauhti on hidasta, kun minä oon keulassa. Laittakaa lujasti vaatetta päälle.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Nollakasi ajelut tältä päivältä

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Pikkaralan kierroksella

Tämän aamun soratielenkki ajeltiin hyvässä poutakelissä 10 hengen porukalla. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +0 C lukemaa ja taivas oli ohuessa pilvessä.
Alkumatkalla ajeltiin uusia pyöräteitä pitkin Sanginjoen tielle. Polkuja pitkin tultiin Kiekonmajan kautta lääketehtaan rantaan. Sangin sillasta siirryttiin joen eteläpuolelle Sanginsaaren tielle. Hahtomaurin traktorien edestä jatkettiin Pukintielle Pikkaralaan. 

Kainuuntie ylitettiin Shellin kohdalla. Matka jatkui Länsisuontiellä kohti länttä. Polkuja pitkin tultiin kivikasan läpi Juuruksen tielle ja Madekosken rautatieasemalle. Sääskensuontietä ajeltiin pari kilometriä ja peltojen reunaa läpi Metsokankaalle. Kartingradalla otettiin yksi kierros ennen Maikkulan kahveja.

Kahvit juotiin Maikkulan Nesteellä. Tässä vaiheessa kahvi ja pulla jo kelpasivatkin ihan hyvin. Loppumatkalla tehtiin pieni ohjelmanmuutos. Pilpaselän kierros jätettiin nyt ajamatta ja sen sijaan käväistiin kierros vähän lähempänä Oulujoen pohjoispuolella.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tasan kello 12 Haapalehdossa. Pikkusen lopusta lyhennettään kierrosta, mutta hyvin tuossakin ehti saada nälän ja janon tunteen pintaan. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittariin oli kertynyt 76 km.
Ensi pyhänä jatketaan taas harjoituksia.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat lähtee huomenillalla kuudelta Linnanmaan Prismalta haahuilemaan pimeään mettään. Tervetuloa mukaan porukkaan!

----------


## arimk

Käytiin  kurvailemassa kahdeksan hengen porukalla Jääli-Nurmijärvi takamailla.  Loppumatkasta hieman oikaistiin Alakylän tietä pitkin. Nyt kaikki polut  ja metsätiet ovat kuivia ja todella hyviä ajella. Kiitos mukavasta  lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki Arin nuotittamalla reitillä. 
Nyt pysytään pohjois-Oulun suunnalla ja kahvit juodaan Haukiputtaan Seolla. Vauhti on tuttuun tapaan rauhallista nytkyttelyä, kun minä oon jarruna takana. Tunnin välein pysähdytään merkkaamaan reviiri.
Muistakaapa, että kelloja siirrtetään ensi yönä talviaikaan. Lähtö on siis Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta uutta talviaikaa.

----------


## client

En tiedä onko tämä oikea säie ilmoittaa, mutta Oulun Iinatista liepeiltä (en osaa ihan tarkkaan määritellä kaupungin osaa) löytyi tänään n. 17 maissa joltain onnettomalta pudonnut lokasuoja. Tuntomerkkejä vastaan mieluinen luovutus oikealle omistajalle. 

Siirtäkää johonkin jos jostain omistaja voisi bongata paremmin?

----------


## arimk

Tämän päiväinen 08 ajoreitti

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki pohjoisen metsissä

Tämän aamun soratielenkki ajeltiin hyvässä syyskelissä 14 hengen porukalla. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla pyöreätä +0 C lukemaa. Talviaikaan siirtymisen takia aamu oli tavallista valoisampi eikä edes alkusiirtymällä tarvinnut valoja.

Ari oli suunnitellut mukavan reitin, jossa oli tarjolla kaikenlaista pintaa. Haukiputtaalle pääsee näköjään ihan hyvin myös metsiä pitkin. Alkumatkalla ajeltiin kuntorataa pitkin Talvikankaalle ja metsiä pitkin Jäälin grillin lähelle. Edelleen metsätaipaleita pitkin Alakylään ja Hämeenjärven takamaille. Välillä pistäydyttiin hetkeksi Haukiväylällä ennen uutta metsätaivalta. 

Reilun parin tunnin ajamisen jälkeen päästiin itse asiaan, eli kahville Haukiputaan Seolle. Ajettiin vähän liian lujaa, sillä pannari oli vielä uunissa. Itsetehtyjä korvapuusteja oli kyllä mukavasti tarjolla. 

Kuuman kahvin ja lämpimän pullan voimin matka saattoi jatkua kohti Oulua, jonne ei tietenkään menty suoraan vaan monien mutkien kautta.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin puoli yhden aikoihin Haapalehdossa. Kiitoksia ratamestari Arille ja kaikille mukana ajaneille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittariin oli kertynyt 85 km.
Harjoitukset jatkuvat taas ensi pyhänä.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaitten lenkki jälleen huomenillalla. Käydään ajamassa mettässä ja mettän vieressä pari tuntia. Menemme kovia pohjia pitkin, joten cc-nappularenkailla pärjää. Tervetuloa mukaan ja muistakaa ladata valojen akut!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat alkoi pyöräremontilla, kun dynamovalon/lokasuojan kiinnityspultti korkkasi kierteistä jo siirtymistaipaleella. Prismalla sain kerjättyä pari nippusidettä, joilla lokasuoja kiinnitettiin. Dynamovalo joutui takataskuun, kypärävalo valaisi matkaa. Matkaan päästiin varttitunti myöhässä. Kolmestaan kiersimme vähän lyhennetyn lenkin syksyisessä, piristävässä räntäsateessa. Takaisin Prismalle jouduttiin tasan kahdeksaksi. Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta, lisävalosta sekä hyvistä korjausneuvoista  :Vink:

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle. Alkumatkalla käväistään Sankivaarassa katsomassa hiihtäjiä. Pilpaselän kautta mennään Loppulaan siitä läpi Huttukylään. Koitelin kautta kurvataan ABC:n kahville. 
Kahvin jälkeen jatketaan sitten pikkusen mutkitellen takaisin kaupungin valoja kohti.
Lähtö tuttuun tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Siellä on kylmä keli ja hidas vauhti, joten paljon vaatetta päälle ja alle. Feltissä on jo nastakumit alla, joten vauhti sen kun hidastuu entisestään.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki kirkkaassa talvikelissä

Tämän aamun soratielenkki ajeltiin kylmässä ja kirkkaassa talvikelissä 9 hengen porukalla. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -13C lukemaa, joten isot kinttaat piti kaivaa esiin.  Punainen aurinko nousi tunnin ajamisen jälkeen itäiselle taivaalle, mutta ei se enää juurikaan lämmittänyt.

Aamun reitti kierteli sorateitä pitkin Valkeisjärven ja Murtoselän kautta Sankivaaraan. Kilometrin pituinen tykkilumilatu oli houkutellut ladulle paljon hiihtokansaa. Tuttujakin vilahteli ohi hiihtoletkassa. Pekan tasatyöntötreeni näytti oikein vauhdikkaalta.

Matka jatkui mäkisellä Miehonseläntiellä Sanginjoen itäpuolella kohti pohjoista. Loppulasta jatkettiin kohti Kalimeenlampea. Pojilla oli jo pikkusen varpaat jäässä, mutta kahville oli vielä matkaa. Sanginjoen metsissä oli tänään rauhallista. Valkoinen maa ja komeasti paistava aurinko oli jotenkin keväisen oloinen yhdistelmä. Mahtavaa, että viikonlopulle sattui näin komea ilma.

Huttukylän kierroksen kautta ajeltiin Koiteliin ja viimeinkin kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle. Kuuma kahvi ja iso munkki olivatkin jo tarpeen. 

Kahvin jälkeen palailtiin lähes lyhintä tietä takaisin Haapalehtoon. Loppuparlamentissa Haapalehdossa oltiin täsmällisesti minuutin yli puolenpäivän. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 75 km.

Ensi pyhänä on isänpäivä, jolloin ei ajeta 08-lenkkiä. Ohjelmassa lienee silloin kakunsyöntiä ja köllöttelyä. 08-lenkit jatkuvat taas kahden viikon päästä.

----------


## Ride

Tässäpä muutama kuva tämänpäiväiseltä lenkiltä pitkästä aikaa tällekin foorumille https://1drv.ms/f/s!Aiwd76q4Aao6kmqgoMFC4rWKBlGY .

----------


## arimk

Ilmassa on jo talven tuntua, mutta lunta ei ole vielä haitalle asti. Käydään huomenna ajelemassa joku metsäreissu. Lähtö entiseen tapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Maastossa edetään rauhallista vauhtia helppoja reittejä. Tervetuloa ajamaan pariksi tunniksi!

----------


## arimk

Käytiin kolmestaan reippailemassa pienessä pakkasessa tiistain kunniaksi. Hiekkapolutkin on nyt kovettunut ajettavaksi kapeammillakin renkailla. Pari tuntia vierähti hyvin nopeasti metsäpoluilla. Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat; huomenna ajellaan jälleen pari tuntia iltasella. Käydään etsimässä pyörällä ajettava reitti. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli jälleen kolme ajajaa mukana. Emme uskaltaneet mennä häiritsemään hiihtäjiä, siellä voi olla heikkohermoista porukkaa, kun loppuviikoksi on luvattu vesisateita. Kiertelimme pääosin pyöräteitä mutkaisen reitin. Linnakankaalle mentäessä vastatuuli puhalsi napakasta, mutta loppumatkasta saatiin lasketella myötätuuleen. 
Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän lämpöön aamukahville Limingan Kasituvalle.
Alkumatkalla nytkytellään hitaasti kiiruhtaen jämäkkään vastatuuleen. Paluumatkalla sitten Limingan kylän kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Lumet lähti, mutta nastakumit jäi kuitenkin Felttiin paikalleen. Saattaa siellä jossakin olla pikkusen liukastakin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Limingassa
Tänään ajeltiin syksyisessä kelissä Limingan kierros. Mittarit näyttivät +2 C lukemia ja jämäkkä etelätuuli puhalteli aavalla preerialla. 
10 miehen letka lähti kohti etelää. Keli oli suurimmalta osin sula, mutta paljon oli tarjolla myös kirkasta jäätä. Nastarenkaat auttoivat kovasti eikä kanveesissa käynyt kukaan.
Limingassa oli taas syksyinen keli. Lumet olivat sulaneet ja ajaminen oli helppoa sulalla maalla.
Munkkikahvit ryypättiin Kasituvalla kylän karvalakkiparlamentin istuessa naapuripöydässä.
Paluumatkalla haisteltiin raikkaita merituulia ja kierrettiin rantareitit läpi.
Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellin pihalla puolen päivän jälkeen. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta reissusta! Feltti rullasi tänä aamuna 91 km.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna on tiistain ja hitaat lähtevät jälleen iltahämärässä parin tunnin lenkille perinteisestä paikasta. Ajellaan pääosin kovia pintoja pitkin. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pohjoisen suuntaan. Kokeillaan vaikkapa Haukiputaan kahveja. Sen verran tuli lunta, että pysytään auratuilla reiteillä.
Vauhti on hidasta kun minä oon mukana hituroimassa. Laittakaa lämmintä päälle ja kuumaa juotavaa pulloon, niin ei tule vilu.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaan kierroksella

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin leppoisassa talvikelissä. Yöllä oli satanut muutama sentti lunta, mutta auramiehet eivät kuitenkaan liikahtaneet talleistaan mihinkään. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -5 C lukemia. Seitsemän veljestä lähti nytkyttelemään vastatuuleen Haukiputaan suuntaan.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan. Piimäperän kautta ajeltiin Virpiniemen kierrokselle. Ennen kahvia käväistiin vielä Santaholmassa. Kirkkokansa oli sankoin joukoin liikkeellä, onhan nyt ensimmäinen adventti.

Kahvit juotiin Haukiputtaan Seolla. Korvapuustikahvien voimalla matkaa jatkettiin Martinniemen kierrokselle. 

Paluumatkalla päästiin viimeinkin ajamaan myötätuuleen. Haapalehtoon palailtiin suurin piirtein suorinta tietä pitkin. Kiitoksia kovasti mukavasta lenkistä! 
Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 84 km. Riisipuuro maistui oikein hyvältä lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaitten ajelu iltasella. Lähtö iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta. Käydään ajamassa parituntia lähialueella. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli työmiesten keli, mutta auramiehet eivät olleet vielä huomanneet lumisadetta. Lenkillä tuprutti koko ajan lisää lunta, alkumatkasta lumikerrosta oli noin 3 cm:ä ja loppumatkasta jo yli 5. Paluumatkan myötätuulikaan ei vauhdittanut matkantekoa. Ajoaika täyttyi Haapalehdon Lidlin kulmalla, joten lopetimme yhteisen kolmen miehen lenkin siihen. 
Mutta kylmä ei vaivannut missään vaiheessa  :Hymy: 
Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla ensin vastatuuleen etelän puolelle. Kahvit jossakin baarissa matkan varrella. Sen verran on pakkasta ja viimaa, että ajetaan sinne asti, minne taretaan.
Laittakaa ne isot kinttaat ja loimet päälle, niin tarkenee paremmin. Minä oon taas porukan jarrumiehenä. Pikkusen on nyt meikäläisen kurkku karhea, mutta eiköhän se ajamalla parane.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki pakkasessa
Tänään ajeltiin viiden polkijan porukalla etelän kierros. Kuumaa ei ollut vaikka etelässä käväistiinkin. Shellin pihalla oli -16 C ja jämäkkä tuuli.  Tällaiseen keliin ei olekaan vielä saatu tuntumaa tänä talvena.
Alkumatkalla testattiin uusi silta ja auraus todettiin kelvottomaksi. Autokaistan lumet oli aurattu pyörätielle ihan piruuttaan.
Menomatkan vastatuulessa piti tehdä töitä ihan reilusti. Kempeleen hirsikesoilin viereisessä alikulussa oli tulva. Pohjalla oli 20 cm vettä. Ei viitsitty kastella kenkiä vaan kierrettin sivusta ohi.
Kahvit ryypättiin Tupoksen ABC:llä. Suurin munkki sai toimia polttoaineena loppumatkalle.
Paluumatkalla nautittiin kovasta myötätuulesta. Käytoon katsomassa reviiri läpi. Eli kierrettiin rantareitti läpi Vihiluodosta Hietasaareen. Meri on jo jäässä ja pari ukkoakin patsasteli Oulunlahdella. Toivottavasti oli jäänaskalit mukana. 
Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta matkaseurasta! Feltti rullasi 77 km vähän reilussa neljässä tunnissa.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Mulla jää huominen lenkki väliin. Kurkku on nyt niin kipeä, ettei sillä ajeta nelituntista sessiota. 
Käväiskää te terveemmät ajamassa jonkinlainen sopiva kierros. Jos kurkkukipu helpottaa, niin minä käväsen ulkoilemassa huomenna tunnin verran rauhallisesti.

----------


## arimk

Tänään  oli pirteä pakkaskeli ajella. Kolmen ajajan porukalla kävimme kahvilla  Haukiputaan Seolla. Muutaman mutkan kera matkaa kertyi 60 km, joten  reissusta selvittiin hieman etuajassa.
Ensi viikonloppuna onkin vuoden pisin yö ja silloin ajellaan hieman pitempi lenkki

----------


## arimk

Oulussakin ajellaan pisimpänä yönä samojen ohessa olevan linkin sääntöjen mukaan,  paitsi aikataulu on paikallinen. Lähtö 17.12. klo 14.03 ja ajoaika  päättyy 18.12. klo 10.27.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta parin tunnin lenkille. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## mhelander

> Tänään  oli pirteä pakkaskeli ajella. Kolmen ajajan porukalla kävimme kahvilla  Haukiputaan Seolla. Muutaman mutkan kera matkaa kertyi 60 km, joten  reissusta selvittiin hieman etuajassa.
> Ensi viikonloppuna onkin vuoden pisin yö ja silloin ajellaan hieman pitempi lenkki



Tältä me näytettiin parin tunnin ajon jälkeen:


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## arimk

Tänään  oli mukana vain kaksi hidasta, vaikka keli oli mitä mainioin. Muutama  pakkasaste tuntui lähes kesäkeliltä ja parissa tunnissa kirmasimme  neljän kympin kierroksen. Turpa ei ollut läheskään niin kuurassa kuin edellisessä kuvassa. Tässä lenkki kartalle sijoitettuna. Kiitos  ajoseuralle!

----------


## arimk

Oulussa ajattelin ajella seuraavalla lailla:
Keitaat
km
kertyvä
tauko
ajoaika
lähtöaika

Haapalehdon Shell
0
0

00:00:00
14:03:00

Kiiminki ABC
28
28
00:20:00
01:45:00
16:08:00

Muhos Neste
62
90
00:40:00
03:53:00
20:41:00

Tupos ABC
47
137
00:20:00
02:57:00
23:58:00

Oulun Baari
45
182
00:40:00
02:49:00
03:27:00

Ii Shell
43
225
01:30:00
02:42:00
07:39:00

Oulu Eden
38
263

02:30:00
10:09:00



Reitti kartalla

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Kävin äsken katsomassa, kun 6 ajajaa lähti matkaan Haapalehdon Shelliltä. Pojilla on tavoitteena ajaa todellinen yöpyöräily, eli ajavat läpi vuoden pisimmän yön auringonlaskusta huomiseen auringonnousuun. Onnea matkaan koko porukalle!
Ajellaan aamulla 08-lenkillä alkumatka talvipäivänseisausletkan kanssa, jos pojat ovat vielä liikkeellä. Käväistään jonkinlainen kierros Oulun pohjoispuolella ennen kahvitaukoa.
Kahvit juodaan Eedenissä Nallikarissa.
Kahvin jälkeen tehdään jonkinlainen kierros Oulun eteläpuolella.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden pimein 08-lenkki 

Tänään ajeltiin vuoden pimein 08-lenkki hyvässä kelissä. Pakkasta oli aamulla -8C ja sumua paljon ilmassa. Shellillä oli jo aamulla paikalla todelliset pitkämatkalaiset. Talvipäivänseisausajon kuskit olivat lähteneet lenkille jo eilen iltapäivällä auringon laskiessa. Viimeisen etapin pojat ajoivat yhdessä 08-letkan kanssa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 pitkämatkalaista ja 5 tavallista 08-lenkkiläistä.

Alkumatkalla käväistiin Haukiputaan nurkilla. Yön yli ajaneet tulivat maaliin Nallikariin Eedeniin. Pojille kertyi kuulemma noin 274 km talvipyöräilyä yön aikana. Kova oli poikien suoritus! Peksi ajoi melkein saman määrän kilsoja fätillä polkuja pitkin.

Eedenin kahvila oli kiinni, joten me 08-lenkkiläiset lähdettiin etsimään kahvia jostain muualta. Hiirosen Nesteeltä löytyikin hyvä kahvipaikka. 
Kahvin jälkeen kierrettiin Metsokangas ympäri. 

Loppuparlamentti poristiin kolmen miehen voimin.
Omaan mittariin kertyi 73 km tänä aamuna. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä!

Ensi pyhänä on jouluaamu. Silloin levätään ja ajetaan 08-lenkki vasta tapaninpäivänä eli ma 26.12. klo 08.00.
Hyvää Joulua kaikille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Tapaninpäivän rauhallinen kinkunsulatuslenkki. 
Renkaat suunnataan etelän lakeuksille ja kahvit juodaan Limingassa Kasituvalla. Jos lumipyry iskee pahasti päälle, niin jäädään sitten vähän lähemmäksi. Kahvin jälkeen jotain sopivaa reittiä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin.
Lähtö aamulla kello 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Tapanin ajelulla

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin lauhassa talvikelissä. Yöllä oli satanut muutama sentti lunta, mutta auramiehille ei kukaan ollut tästä mitään kertonut. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -4 C lukemia. Marssiosaston muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin uuden sillan kautta vanhalle Iinatin tielle. Nykyään tällä tiellä on moottoriajoneuvoille läpiajokielto. Kukaan ei kuitenkaan noudata tuota kieltoa, vaan siellä ajellaan vanhasta muistista oikotietä Iinatista Kaakkuriin. Hyvin sinne kuitenkin vielä sekaan mahdutaan pyörälläkin. 

Linnakankaan ja Kempeleen kautta ajeltiin aavalle lakeudelle. Pyörätie oli luminen ja pikkusen upottava. Mitä leveämpi kumi oli, sitä paremmin tuntui rengas kulkevan. Tupoksesta Haarasillalle ajettiin vanhaa nelostietä, joka olikin juuri suolattu. Pientareella lensi sohjo komeasti renkaista. Peesissä ei voinut ajaa, jos ei halunnut sohjokuorrutusta joulukoristeeksi.

Kahvipöytään istuttiin Kasituvalla Limingassa. Kahvi ja pulla maistui oikein hyvältä, mutta jotain oleellisesti kalustukseen kuuluvaa puuttui. Paikallinen ukkoparlamentti oli kadonnut. Todella harvinaista. 

Paluumatkalla kierrettiin Limingan kylä ja ajeltiin rantoja pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin. Lumisade yltyi ja ukot olivat mukavasti lumikuorrutettuja loppuparlamentissa Haapalehdossa.

Kiitoksia kovasti mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 85 km. Lanttulaatikko maistui oikein hyvältä lenkin jälkeen.

Ensi pyhänä on uudenvuoden aamu. Silloin nukutaan varmaankin pitkään. Lenkillä oli puhetta, että ajetaan seuraava 08-lenkki jo ensi lauantaina, eli tämän vuoden viimeisenä päivänä. Lähtö on Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.

Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta iltakuudelta. Vauhti on rauhallista, ketään ei jätetä porukasta.

----------


## arimk

Vuoden  viimeinen tiistain hitaat ajeltiin kahdestaan. Pikkupakkasessa oli kiva  ajella ja tietkin oli hyvin aurattuja. Lenkit jatkuvat ensivuonnakin,  mutta itse koitan malttaa olla ajamatta kovin kovalla pakkasella.
Oheisessa karttalinkissä tämän päivän lenkki.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan tämän viikonlopun 08-lenkki jo huomenna aamulla. Ajellaan pääasissa joen eteläpuolella. Kahvit todennäköisesti Tupoksen suunnalla. 
Kelit ovat nyt eksoottiset tämän päivän vesisateen jälkeen. Pysytään kuitenkin auratuilla pyöräteillä. Vauhti on hidasta, kun minä oon jarruna.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki 

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin liukkaassa talvikelissä. Eilinen vesisade muutti pyörätiet nihkeän lumisista väylistä jääränneiksi. Onneksi hiekka-autot olivat ajaneet vuorotta ja kylväneet pitoa tielle.  Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +2 C lukemia. Taipaleella oli tänään 4 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin mutkitellen eteläisissä lähiöissä ja sitten päätettiin käväistä tuulisella arolla Tupoksessa. Jämäkkä länsituuli ja pielikirkas jääpinta piti yllä mukavaa jännitystä, mutta hyvin miehet pysyivät pystyssä. Yhdet rengastyöt tehtiin ennen kahvitaukoa.

Kahvit juotiin Tupoksen ABC:llä. Munkit olivat isoa L-kokoa, niin kuin miehetkin. Turisteja näytti olevan liikkeellä, mutta pyöräilijöitä ei tänään juurikaan näkynyt.
Paluumatkalla kierreltiin takaisin Oulunsalon kautta. Merenrannan tuulessa meinattiin nousta lentoon, mutta painovoima veti kuitenkin vielä takaisin. Kiitoksia kovasti mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 71 km. Puikulapotut maistuivat lenkin jälkeen.

Tänään tulee alan ohjelma iltapäivällä TV2-kanavalla klo 17.00. Hullut ajavat pyörällä Nordkappista Kapkaupunkiin. Ennen sitä kuitenkin perinteitä kunnioittaen illallinen yhdelle TV1 klo 14.40.

08-lenkit jatkuvat vasta ensi vuonna. Hyvää Uutta Vuotta!

----------


## arimk

Ajellaan tistain hitaat huomenna, mikäli ei tule kohtuuton pakkanen.

----------


## arimk

Tänään  ei ollut Prismalla tungosta. Lähdin ajeleen Haukiputaan suuntaan.  Matkan varrella oli toinenkin pyöräilijä ja hetken ajeltiin kahdestaan,  läskipyöräilijä ja läski pyöräilijä. Pohjois-Kellon ja Takkurannan  autotiet olivat tosi liukkaita, vaikka pakkasta oli melkein  kaksikymmentä astetta. Tuuli lisäsi pakkasen purevuutta. Kurvailin  Raitotien kautta ja Haapalehdon Shellillä matkamittari näytti lenkille  mittaa 35 km. Siirtymiä tuli lisäksi 10 km.
Haukiputaan suunnalla ei tienpitoon paljon satsata.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän maille Liminkaan. 
Jospa siellä suunnalla auraus olisi tehty viimeisen päälle. Kahvit vaikkapa Kasituvalla.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja lumihanget merkataan tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden ensimmäinen 08-lenkki 

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin perinteisessä talvikelissä. Eilen aamulla pyöräteillä sai tehdä kyntöhommia, mutta tänään auramiehet olivat tehneet hyvää työtä. Limingan reissu saatiin ajaa ihan huippuolosuhteissa.   Lämpömittari näytti aamulla Saarelassa -14 C lukemia, mutta keli lämpesi koko ajan. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vastatuulessa kohti etelää. Tupokseen asti pysyttiin pääasiassa pyöräteillä. Tupos-Haarasilta väli ajeltiin vanhalla nelostiellä, jossa ei juuri muuta liikennettä ollutkaan.
Kahville istahdettiin Limingan Kasituvalle. Tiskissä oli XL-munkkeja, joilla pitäisi hyvin jaksaa pari tuntia eteenpäin. Paikalla oli ukkoparlamentin lisäksi uusi asiakaskunta, eli kelkkamiehet. Heilläkin näytti olevan jonkin yhteislenkki kahvin kera.

Paluumatkalla kierrettiin ensin Limingan kylä, josta sitten jatkettiin takaisin kaupunkiin. Pikkusen koukattiin ketunlenkkiä Oulunsalon ja Oritkarin kautta Hietasaareen ja Toppilaan. Loppuparlamentti poristiin lämpövoimalan risteyksessä Toppilassa. Pienemmällä porukalla käytiin vielä lopuksi lähtöpaikalla Haapalehdon Shellillä. Keli lämpesi kovasti lenkin aikana melkein kymmenen astetta. Taitaa olla pikkuhiljaa kesä tulossa tällä vauhdilla.

Kiitoksia kovasti mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 90 km ajassa 4,30 h. Riisikuppi kelpasi hienosti nälän siirtoon.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna nykytalven kelissä. Ajellaan pari tuntia lähialueella. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään  oli hitailla kaksi ajajaa. Löysimme pääosin hyvin auratun reitin, eikä  tihkusade ollut ehtinyt pehmentää tien pintaa. On aika kummaa  tammikuuta, mutta hyvä nyt on ajella pyörällä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla vaihteeksi pohjoisen suuntaan. Kahvit vaikkapa vaihteeksi Haukiputaan ABC:lla Martinniemen tienhaarassa. 
Sen verran keli kuulemma kylmenee, että termospullo pitänee ladata kuumalla juotavalla. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaalla

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin hyvässä talvikelissä. Haukiputtaan auramiehet olivat tehneet varsin hyvää työtä, joten eilisestä lumipyrystä huolimatta tänään saatiin ajaa ihan hyvissä olosuhteissa. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -4 C lukemia. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotien vartta pitkin Patelaan. Aamun ainoa auraamaton kilometri oli Ritaharjun kohdalla. Kellosta käännyttiin Virpiniemeen ja edelleen Annalankankaalle.

Tänään ajeltiin Seon ohi ja samalla Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolelle ABC:n kahveille. Paikasta oli tullut Lähi ABC ja huoltoasema oli sisustettu aivan uudelleen. Kahvilaa oli pienennetty ja kauppaa suurennettu. Pullakahvit löytyivät kuitenkin tiskistä vanhalla rutiinilla.

Paluumatkalla kierrettiin ensin Martinniemen kylä, josta sitten jatkettiin takaisin kaupunkiin. Toppilan kulmilta otettiin suunnaksi Haapalehto, jossa loppuparlamentti poristiin Shellin kulmalla. Sattumalta paikalle kurvasi myös tuttu läskiletka suoraan metsästä. Pojat olivat kierrelleet aamupäivän metsäpolkuja pitkin. 

Kiitoksia kovasti mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 84 km. Ruisleipä maistui nälkäiselle lenkin jälkeen. Iltapäivällä oli mukava lähteä rullailemaan pyöräteille vanhalla pappiskalla.

----------


## arimk

Huomenillalla tiistain hitaat. Käydään ajelemassa vaikka Haukiputaan suunnalla. Lämpötilan on ennustettu olevan vain muutamia pakkasasteita. 

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään  porukkaa oli mukan ajelemassa sen verran, että saatii aikaan parijono.  Ajokeli oli jälleen loistava. Kävimme kiertämässä Virpiniemen ja  Haukiputaan Lidlin nurkan kautta. Takaisin tullessa koukkasimme  Piimäperän kautta. Kiitokset ajokaverille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Pikkaralan kautta Tupoksen ABC:n kahveille.

Kahvin jälkeen vaikkapa Leton tien kautta Oulunsaloon, jos tie on ajettavassa kunnossa.
Vauhti on alussa hidasta ja lopussa vielä hitaampaa. Välillä merkataan reviiri ja nautitaan matkaeväitä
Jouluglögin rippeet juomapulloon ja loput piparit takataskuun evääksi.
Kohta saadaan vaihtaa ajovalot aurinkolaseihin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki jäärataa ajamassa

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa talvikelissä. Viime viikon lyhyt kesä sulatti tiet jääradoiksi, joten ohjelmassa oli jäärata-ajoa maakunnan sivuteillä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla raitista -14 C lukemaa. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Vaalantien varren pyörätietä Sanginsuuhun. Joen ylityksen jälkeen jatkettiin Pukintietä Pikkaralaan. Sivutiet ovat sileällä jääpinnalla, jossa on periaatteessa ihan hyvä ajaa. Mitään äkillisiä sivuttaisliikkeitä ei kyllä kannata tehdä. Hyvin pojat hallitsivat ajopelinsä, sillä kaikki pysyivät pystyssä koko lenkin ajan. Pahimmat liukastumiset meinasivat tulla pissitauolla, kun kävellen yritti ottaa muutaman askeleen reviirin merkkaamista varten.

Pikkaralasta ajeltiin Tyrnävän puolelle Murtoon. Tie oli yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa ja aurinkokin teki nousuaan itäisellä taivaalla värjäten horisontin ihan punaiseksi. Tämän aamun potretti otettiinkin nousevan auringon valossa keskellä korpea. 

Murrosta jatkettiin Ketolanperälle ja viimein kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle. Suurimmat munkit parhaiten kaupaksi. Ainoa kriteeri pullanvalinnassa ovat kalorit. Pitää ottaa se, jossa on eniten kaloreita.

Paluumatkalla pyörähdettiin Tupoksen kylän kautta Leton tielle. Yllättävän paljon näytti olevan liikennettä tälläkin tiellä. Metsäkauriitakin oli liikkeellä meren rannan lähistöllä. Lentoasemalta jatkettiin Vihiluotoon meren rannalle. Jäällä ei ollut lainkaan lunta, mutta ihmisiä näytti olevan aika paljon pilkillä.
Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Oritkarin rantojen kautta torille ja Tuiran uimarannan kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon Shellille.

Kiitoksia kovasti mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 84 km.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaitten lenkki voisi suuntautua huomenna etelän suuntaan.  Pientä pakkasta on luvassa, joten pitänee kaivaa esiin pitkät kinttaat.  Lähtö entiseen tapaan Linnanmaan Prismalta ja ajellaan pari tuntia.  Mukaan sopii!

----------


## arimk

Tänään  käytiin Välikylässä hieman risteilemässä kahden henkilön ryhmänä.  Pakkasta oli parikymmentä astetta, joten vaihteeksi ajo tuntui  talvipyöräilyltä. Lenkki jäi varttitunnin vajaaksi, kun ei ollut kunnon  ennakkosuunnitelmaa. Tämä taisi olla viikon ainoa pakkaspyöräily, kun  loppuviikolle on luvattu suvikelejä. Kiitos ajokaverille mukavasta  lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Kokeillaan huomenna vaihteeksi Muhoksen suuntaa. Kahvit vaikkapa Muhoksen Nesteellä.
Ajellaan Haapalehdosta ensin uudelle Poikkimaantien sillalle ja sitä joen eteläpuolelle. Koko matkan pääsee Muhoselle asti sivuteitä, joten Kainuuntiellä ei tarvitse ajella.
Paluumatkalla lähes samaa reittiä takaisinpäin.

Vauhti on rauhallista ja reviiri pysähdytään merkkaamaan tunnin välein. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Muhoksella

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin lauhassa talvikelissä. Jääratakelit olivat vaihtuneet lumikeliin, joten liukasta ei ollut. 
Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -3 C lukemaa. Marssiosaston muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Vaalantien varren pyörätietä uudelle Poikkimaantien sillalle. Joen eteläpuolelta löytyi paremmin aurattu reitti, jota jatkettiinkin aina Muhokselle saakka. Menomatkalla nostettiin sykettä Pikkaralassa Harakkamäen jyrkässä nousussa. Muutama voimapätkäkin juntattiin läpi huonosti auratuilla pyöräteillä. 

Muhoksella oli näköjään menossa alikulkukäytävän ja uuden pyörätien teko Korivaaran koulun lähellä. Tästä alikulusta on varmasti paljon iloa meillekin kesäisillä maantielenkeillä. Vaarallinen Kainuuntien ylitys Korivaaran päällä vasemmalle Tyrnävälle käännyttäessä jää nyt onneksi kohta historiaan.

Muhos tuntui olevan kauempana ja korkeammalla vuoristossa kuin kesällä. Ei pitäisi noin mennä kyliä siirtämään, sillä janoiset polkijat kaipasivat jo kovasti kahvia.
Munkkeja päästiin maistamaan Muhoksen Nesteellä. Pullatiski oli täynnä syötävää ja pöydät puolestaan pullollaan ukkoja. Sekaan kuitenkin vielä mahtui myös hieltä haiseva pyöräilyjaos. Tunnelma oli selvästi tiiviimpi kuin isossa Tupoksen ABC:n hallissa.

Paluumatkalla nautittiin myötämaasta ja -tuulesta. Muutama vastamäkikin osui reitille. Viskaalinmäki poljettiin niska hiessä, mutta vaaran huipulla huomattiin yhden kumin tyhjenneen. Pumppaustauko ensin ja kilometrin päässä sitten kumin vaihtotauko. Sopivasti pääsi raitis tuuli hiipimään puseron alle ja jäähdytti aika tehokkaasti. Kymmenen kilometrin päässä saatiin taas lämmöt päälle koneeseen.

Loppumatkalla tultiin Sangin sillasta Oulujoen pohjoispuolelle. Vaalantien varren pyörätielle välillä Sanginsuu-Saarela annettiin yksissä tuumin kunniamaininta Oulun heikoimmin auratusta pyörätiestä. Siellä oli todellinen voimapätkä ja työmiehen keli. Läpi kuitenkin päästiin loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmille.

Kiitoksia kovasti mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 86 km. Nousumetrejäkin tuli selvästi tavallista enemmän. Yli 3000 kaloria jäi sinne tien päälle, joten syömään mars.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna tiistain hitaitten parin tunnin lenkki. Lähtö entisestä paikasta iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa ajeleen!

----------


## arimk

Kahden  miehen karavaani teki pienen rengasmatkan lähiympäristöön. Pyörätiet  oli tällä kertaa hyvin aurattuja ja lämpötilakin sopiva vajaa kymmenen  pakkasastetta. Sen verran oli vauhtia, ettei ihan kahta tuntia saatu  reitille kulumaan. Harjoitukset jatkuvat ensiviikolla, tervetuloa  mukaan. Kiitos ajokaverille mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle.
Menomatkalla Vaalantien varren pyörätietä (joka on nyt muuten oikein hyvin aurattu) Sangin sillalle, josta joen eteläpuolelle. Juuruksen tai Pikkaralan kautta Murtoon ja sieltä kahville.
Kahvin jälkeen palaillaan pikksen mutkitellen takaisin kaupunkiin päin.
Pidetään vauhti aisoissa ja kunto vielä piilossa. Keskitytään pitkään ja hitaaseen vaeltamiseen korpitaipaleilla.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän kierroksella

Tämän aamun lenkki ajeltiin mukavassa pikkupakkasessa. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -4 C lukemaa. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Vaalantien varren pyörätietä Sanginsuuhun. Lääketehtaan kulmilla kasteltiin lumihanget ja jatkettiin joen eteläpuolelle. Juuruksen tie oli käpertynyt nimismiehen kiharalle, joka tärryytti kalustoa ihan kunnolla. 

Tyrnävän Murron läpi ajeltiin peltoteille, jotka menevät viivasuoraan kohti horisonttia. Vaikka muualla on satanut lunta kovastikin, ovat Tyrnävän pellot vieläkin lähes lumettomia. Tuuli vie kaiken lumen pois ja pitää tiet kohtuullisen puhtaina.

Ängeslevän tiehaarasta oli mahtava myötätuuli noin kympin verran aina Tupoksen ABC:lle asti. Oli hieno tunne ajaa maantieletkassa hyvää vauhtia sulalla asfaltilla. Väkisinkin tuli jo kesä mieleen. 

Kahville pysähdyttiin Tupoksen ABC:lle. Paikalla oli jo pari polkijaa, joista saatiin lisävahvistusta letkaan. Suurin munkki ja iso kahvi olivat sopivaa evästä loppumatkaa varten. 

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Leton tien kautta lentoasemalle. Oulunsalon kierroksen aikana meinattiin eksyä, mutta lopulta löydettiin kuitenkin sieltä pois. Pitänee joku kerta käydä ajamassa järjestelmällisesti kaikki Oulunsalon tiet läpi, jotta ei enää eksytä siellä.

Alkoi olla jo lounasaika, joten Oulunsalosta tultiin lyhintä tietä pitkin takaisin Haapalehtoon. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmilla puolenpäivän jälkeen.

Kiitoksia kovasti mukavasta lenkistä! Kotimökillä matkamittari näytti aamun saldoksi 83 km.

----------


## arimk

Se on jälleen tiistai. Käydään ajelemassa iltasella parituntia rauhallista vauhtia. Lähtö iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman kulmalta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään  ajettiin kolmen miehen porukalla. Kävimme Kempeleessä pääosin hyvin  aurattuja kevlejä pitkin. Muutamassa alikulussa ja risteyksessä  auramiehet olivat tehneet esteitä, niissä pyörän suuntavaisto sekosi.  Pakkasta oli noin 10-15 astetta, sellainen sopiva talvipyöräilykeli.  Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pohjoisen suuntaan. Kahvit todennäköisesti Haukiputtaan ABC:llä. Jos tiet on aurattu, niin käväistään Halosenniemen kulmilla kääntymässä ennen paluuta takaisin etelään päin.
Evästä taskuun ja kuumaa juotavaa termariin. Vauhti yritetään taas pitää rauhallisena vaeltamisena.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Halosenniemellä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa hyvässä talvikelissä. Aamulla herätessä oli pakkasta noin -13C, mutta ennusteet näyttivät lauhtuvaa keliä. Shellin pihalle kurvasi 9 ajajaa ja renkaat käännettiin kohti pohjoista.

Aluksi paineltiin suorinta tietä Haukiputtaalle. Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolella siirryttiin rauhallisille kyläteille. Sivutiet olivat loistavassa kunnossa, sillä lunta ei ole satanut lainkaan viimeisen viikon aikana. Martinniemestä jatkettiin Mietunperän kautta Parkumäelle.

Halosenniemellä kartturille sattui pari hutia ja käväistiin tekemässä U-käännös pari kertaa kujan päässä. Löytyihän se oikea reittikin pienellä hakemisella. Sen siitä saa, kun liian harvoin käy kylillä ajelemassa. Halosenniemen kyläraitilta löytyy vielä sellaista mukavaa menneen maaseudun maisemaa.

Kyläkierroksen jälkeen palattiin vanhalle nelostielle. Oltiin jo melko lähellä Iitä, mutta päätettiin kuitenkin käväistä tällä kertaa Martinniemen ABC:n kahveilla.
Munkkikahvitankkaus onnistui hienosti ja matka etelään saattoi alkaa. Takasin tultiin pikkusen mutkitellen Santaholman ja Virpiniemen kautta. Ainoa huonosti aurattu reitti löytyi Virpiniemen ja Kiviniemen väliltä.

Lopuksi palailtiin vastatuulessa Piimäperän kautta takaisin kaupunkiin päin. Loppuparlamentissa Haapalehdossa oltiin vähän ennen yhtä iltapäivän puolella.
Oli taas oikein mukava lenkki hienossa porukassa. Omaan mittariin kertyi 90 km ajassa 4,34 h. Nälkä siellä reissussa tuli, joten ruokapöydässä tuli istuttua pitkä tovi.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna: Suunnataan pyörät jonnekin hyvin kolatuille  teille, kun polanteet voivat hieman pehmetä huomiseksi. Parituntinen  reissu lähtee Linnanmaan Prismalta iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään  oli lämpötilan puolesta lähes kesäkeli. Kempeleen suunnalta löysimme  kuitenkin huonostiaurattuja teitä, Oulun tiet oli tällä kertaa  paremmassa kunnossa. Meitä oli kolme nauttimassa ilta-ajosta. Kiitos  ajoporukalle.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla vaihteeksi etelän suuntaan. Kahvit vaikkapa Limingan Kasituvalla.
Menomatkalla uudesta poikkimaantien sillan kautta joen eteläpuolelle ja vanhaa Iinatin tietä Metsokankaalle.
Paluumatkalla voidaan ajella vaikkapa meren rantoja pitkin lentokentälle.

Vauhti on mulla edelleen yhtä hidasta kuin ennenkin ja pysähtymispakko on tunnin välein. Vanhalla on vanhan vaivat.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tänään tällainen luistelulenkki

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Värminkoskella

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa ihan hyvässä talvikelissä. Aamulla pakkasta oli noin -8C. Taivaalta sateli hiljalleen muutamia lumihaivenia. Ennustettu lumipyry meni jonnekin muualle. Jäisten teisen pintaan ehti kuitenkin sataa sentin verran lunta liukasteeksi. Shellin pihalle kurvasi 10 ajajaa ja suunnaksi otettiin etelä.

Aluksi paineltiin suorinta tietä vanhalle Iinatintielle, jossa tulikin heti kaksi kaatumista. Jäinen tie ja syvät urat polanteiden välissä heitti ajajan nurin. Mitään sen kummempaa ei kuitenkaan tapahtunut, joten matka saattoi jatkua kohti uusia kaatumisia.

Metsokankaan ja Linnakankaan kautta ajeltiin aavoille aroille. Vanha nelostie oli suolattu ja matkaa taitettiin lähes kesäkelissä. Limingassa ei maltettu mennä heti kahville, vaan käväistiin Limingan eteläpuolella Värminkoskella. Sivutiet olivat oikeasti liukkaita. Jään päälle tuli sentin kerros lunta, joten kieli keskellä suuta siellä ajeltiin. Parit lipat siellä pojille tuli, mutta matka saattoi edelleen jatkua kohti uusia kaatumisia. Välillä tuli mieleen, että tien vieressä kulkevalla lumettomalla pellolla saattaisi olla parempi ajaa kuin varsinaisella tiellä.

Vanhan Limingan komeiden maisemien kautta ajeltiin Kasituvalle kahvitauolle. Limingan ukkoparlamentti olikin jo ehtinyt paikalle aamuistunnolle. Kahvi ja ison roiskeläpän kokoinen munkki teki terää ja palautti voimat takaisin jäseniin.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Limingan kylille ja siitä pyörätietä pitkin Tupokseen. Taas tuli yksi kaatuminen liukkaalla pyörätiellä. Pyörä lipesi alta ja suoraan kohti vieressä olevaa kaidetta. Kaverin refleksit olivat kuitenkin hereillä ja kaatumassa ollut ajaja sai kädellään kiinni vieressä olevasta korkeasta kaiteesta.

Kempeleessä oli näköjään kokeiltu uutta tapaa torjua liukkautta. Pyörätielle oli levitetty samaa kemikaalia kuin lentokentän kiitoradalle. Olihan se sula, mutta suolaista sohjoa tuli lensi ihan riittävästi. Ehkä olisi parasta vaan keskittyä hyvään auraamiseen liukkauden torjunnassa. Tampatulla sileällä lumella on ihan hyvä ajaa.
Lopuksi ajeltiin Oulunsalon kautta Vihiluotoon pilssiveden tyhjennykseen. Muutamat naiset näkyivät menevän jäälle luistelemaan. Jäällä ei ollut lainkaan lunta, mutta aika epätasaiselta jää kuitenkin näytti.

Lopuksi ajeltiin takaisin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia pojille, oli oikein mukava lenkki hienossa porukassa. Kaatumisia tuli paljon, mutta aina sieltä tien pinnasta ylös noustiin. Omaan mittariin kertyi 89 km ajassa 4,25 h.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
 Huomenna on sopivan talvinen keli käydä iltasella  ajamassa parituntia lähialueella. Voitaisiin käydä arvioimassa  Haukiputaan suunnalla auraajien työn jälkiä. Lähtö iltakuudelta  Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta. Tervetuloa ajelemaan!

----------


## arimk

Pari  pyöräilijää lähti Prismalta illan hämärään. Pakkasta oli Haukiputaan  suunnalla huomattavasta enemmän, kuin oli luvattu. Lämpötila vaihteli  noin 17-21 astetta, kylmintä oli Virpiniemen ja Haukiputaan  väliosuudella. Kiviniemi-Virpiniemi tien auraaja oli tehnyt yhtä huonoa  jälkeä, kuin aina aikaisemminkin. Päätimme oikaista hevostallien kautta  ja se oli hieman paremmin aurattu. Muualla tiet olivat hyvässä kunnossa,  eikä liukkauskaan haitannut. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle.
Menomatka Vaalantien varren pyörätietä Sanginsuuhun ja Sangin sillan kautta Pikkaralaan. Murron kautta Tupoksen ABC:n kahveille.
Kahvin jälkeen Leton tien kautta Oulunsaloon ja Vihiluotoon.

Vauhti on hidasta ja tunnin välein pysähdytään oikomaan selkää.
Lähtö tuttuun tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki maalla ja jäällä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa hienossa talvikelissä. Aamulla pakkasta oli noin -10C. Yöllä oli satanut pari senttiä kuivaa lunta jäisten teiden pinnalle liukasteeksi. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.

Suunnaksi otettiin kaakko, eli Oulujokivartta ylävirtaan päin. Sangin sillasta siirryttiin joen eteläpuolelle. Pikkaralassa ajeltiin Pukintietä Shellille ja jatkettiin Pikkaraisenkylän kautta Hangaksen tielle. Juna sattui sopivasti kohdalle, joten ennen rautatien ylitystä saatiin ylimääräinen levähdystauko. Ahmosuon lentokentän kautta ajeltiin kohti Murtoa. Tie oli ihan jäässä, mutta syviä uria ei onneksi ollut. Ihan hyvä siellä oli ajella puhtaalla jäällä.

Murrossa pyöräytettiin kyläkierros ennen kuin jatkettiin kohti Tupoksen ABC:tä. Rajakorven tien varressa oli jokin tilanne meneillään, kun kylän isännät autoilivat edestakaisin. Varustuksena isännillä näytti olevan kiväärit.

Noin 50 km:n ajon jälkeen päästiin sisäruokintaan Tupoksen ABC:lle. Talo oli täynnä turisteja, sillä olihan nyt hiihtolomalaisten vaihtopäivät menossa. Sekaan mahtui hyvin myös hikiset miehet. Munkkikahvitankkaus onnistui hienosti ja paluumatka saattoi alkaa. 

Aluksi tultiin suoraan Kempeleeseen. Siellä on menossa kokeilu, jossa huonosti auratulle pyörätielle kylvetään suolaa. Tulos on surkea. Nyt siellä on sohjopatja, joka sotkee pyörät ja vaatteet. Onneksi tuo kokeilu on vain kilometrin matkalla. Oulunsaloon päin mentäessä alla oli taas mukavasti tampattu lumi.

Vihiluodossa oli aika mennä meren jäälle. Aurinkokin tuli sopivasti esiin. Meren jäälle on aurattu muutaman kilometrin mittainen luistelurata, jossa oli todella hyvä ajaa myös pyörällä. Paikalla oli paljon ihmisiä luistelemassa. Tätä reittiä pitkin ajeltiin Oritkariin.

Lopuksi ajeltiin suorinta tietä pitkin loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehtoon. Perillä oltiin puoli yhden maissa. Oli taas oikein mukava lenkki. Omaan mittariin kertyi 82 km ajassa 4,15 h. Kotona sitten kului pizzaa iso pellillinen.

----------


## arimk

Käydään tänäänkin parin tunnin ilta-ajelulla. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Tervetuloa lenkille!

----------


## arimk

Tänään  oli ohjelmassa Jäälin kierto. Ajokeli oli mainio, pari pakkasastetta,  eikä ollut erikoisen liukas. Kolmeen mieheen teimmä tällaisen reissun.  Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pohjoisen suuntaan Haukiputtaalle.
Kahvit taas paikallisella ABC:lla Martinniemen tienhaarassa.
Lupailee raitista ja kirkasta keliä. Talvi on nyt siinä vaiheessa, että ajovalot voi vaihtaa aurinkolaseihin.
Vauhti on sitä hidasta sorttia.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki pakkasauringossa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa mahtavan kirkkaassa talvikelissä. Aamulla pakkasta oli noin -20 C. Talvi on jo edennyt siihen vaiheeseen, että ajovalot vaihdettiin aurinkolaseihin. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 4 ajajaa.

Renkaat suunnattiin aluksi pohjoiseen kohti Virpiniemeä. Alkumatkalla saatiin ajella ihan itsekseen, sillä ketään muita ei ollut liikkeellä. 

Kellon ja Virpiniemen väliselle pyörätielle annettiin taas Oulun heikoimmin auratun reitin arvonimi. Taas viime viikolla oikein Kalevassa kehuttiin Oulun hienoja talvipyöräilymahdollisuuksia. On totta, että Keskustan liepeillä pyörätiet aurataan hyvin. Valitettavasti sama työ tehdään aivan ala-arvoisesti esim. Kello-Virpiniemi välillä. Todennäköisesti tuonkin reitin auraajalle maksetaan sama korvaus kuin muistakin reiteistä. Miten on mahdollista, että työn laatu vaihtelee saman kaupungin sisällä noin valtavasti? Onko vika kalustossa vai auramiehessä? 

Virpiniemen pohjoispuolella päästiin takaisin auratulle reitille. Aurinkokin alkoi pikkusen lämmittää aamun kulkijoita Haukiputtaalla. 
Kahvit juotiin LähiABC:llä, joka on muuten se kauempana oleva juottola. Pihalla yksi kiltti naishenkilö halusi ottaa kuvan kuuraisista kulkijoista. Oltiin varmaankin aika säälittävän näköisiä. Sisälle kuitenkin vielä päästiin ja antoivat vielä kuumaa juotavaakin. 

Tankkauksen jälkeen käväistiin kiertämässä Martin- ja Häyrysenniemi. Tiet olivat syvillä urilla, joista ei meinannut päästä ylös. Ajaminen kuitenkin maistui, sillä aurinko lämmitti jo kovasti. Lopuksi ajeltiin Haukiputtaalta suorinta tietä pitkin loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehtoon. Kelikin oli lämmenyt jo niin paljon, että pakkasesta lähti puolet pois.
Kiitksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä. Omaan mittariin kertyi 86 km ajassa 4,30 h.

----------


## EKH

Mulla jää huominen 08-lenkki väliin. Oon vielä huomisen päivän täällä keväisessä Helsingissä. 
Käykääpä ajelemassa huomenna  sellainen mukava lenkki. Kyllä siellä Shellin pihalla on varmastikin ajajia paikalla.

----------


## arimk

Tänään  kävimme kahvilla Limingan Kasituvalla. Siellä ukkokööri oli vallannut  kaksi pöytää aamupalaveriin, mutta hyvin meidän neljän hengen porukka  sopi sekaan. Keli oli mainio, lähtiessä muutama pakkasaste ja loppuksi  jo suojan puolella. Maantietkin alkavat jo paikoin näyttää valkoiset  viivansa. Mennessä oli pientä vastatuulta, eikä tuuli ehtinyt kääntyä  kahvipaussin aikana. Loppumatkasta Vihiluodosta Oritkariin luistelijat  ja muut kulkijat olivat vallanneet jäälle tehdyn pyöräreitin. Jäällä oli  satoja ulkoilijoita erilaisilla kulkuneuvoilla, ilahduttavaa oli nähdä  mukana paljon lapsia ja nuorisoa. Kurvasimme Oulussa Nallikarin kautta  ja siellä oli myös jokin talvinen tapahtuma meneillään. Kiitos pojille  hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna. Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki  rauhalliseen tahtiin. Lähtö iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman  pohjoiskulmalta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Käytiin  ajamassa eilen illalla kahden ajajan lenkki. Kiertelimme kaupungin  etelälaidalla. Luvattu räntäsade ei ehtinyt meidän aikatauluun.  Polanteiset reitit alkavat pehmetä, mutta aika laajasti pyöräteiltä on  polanne ja sohjot siivottu. Kiitos ajokaverille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla 08-lenkki perinteisin menoin. 
Aluksi katse etelän suuntaan. Erkkolan sillasta yli ja lyhintä tietä kohti Kaakkuria. Kahvit Kasituvalla Limingassa.
Alkumatkalla on kovasti tarvetta nastarenkaille, sillä reitille sattuu väkisinkin heikosti aurattuja pyöräteitä. Sitten helpottaa, kun päästään Kaakkurin auramiehen reviirille.
Vauhti on hidasta tai vieläkin hitaampaa, jos minä pääsen keulaan.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tänään ajeltiin etelän sulilla teillä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän tasangoilla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessa. Aamulla pakkasta oli noin -10 C. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa.

Parin päivän takaiset räntäsateet aiheuttivat Oulun pyöräteillä ongelmia. Perjantaina reitit olivat peittyneet paksun sohjopatjan alle. Yöpakkaset jäädyttivät sohjon, joten nyt pyörätiet ovat jäisiä ja uraisia.  Paikoin jopa kulkukelvottomia. Saapa nähdä miten huomenna käy, kun arkiaamuna isot massat lähtevät pyöräilemään. 

Alkumatkalla ajettiin kieli keskellä suuta. Syke oli pelkokertoimen vuoksi ylhäällä. Kaukovainoilla jäätynyt syvä rapakko ei sitten kestänytkään renkaan alla ja osa porukasta joutui jalkautumaan syvään veteen. Ennen Kempelettä kaksi miestä meni nurin, mutta mustelmia suurempia osumia ei kuitenkaan tullut.

Kempeleen eteläpuolella ajokeli muuttui sitten ihan totaalisesti. Aavalle arolle tultaessa jäiset urat vaihtuivat sulaan ja kuivaan asfalttiin. Limingan ja Tyrnävän teillä olisi voinut ajaa vaikkapa maantiepyörällä, jos olisi tullut paikalle vaikkapa autolla. Nyt alla rapisivat kuitenkin nastakumit.

Kahvit juotiin Limingan Kasituvalla. Perinteinen munkkikahvikattaus oli letkan suosikki taas kerran. Lounastakin oli ollut jo tarjolla, mutta vielä ei oltu tehty tarpeeksi töitä ruuan edestä. 

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Parraksen tielle. Pelloilla oli sen verran lunta, että pääväri oli vielä valkoinen. Hankikantoakin löytyi, sillä fättimiehet ajelivat välillä pellon puolella. Vauhtikin kasvoi välillä hetkittäin kesälukemiin maantieletkan peesissä. 

Zeppelinistä jatkettiin kuoppaisen Kokkokankaan tien kautta Kaakkuriin, josta sitten pyöräteitä pitkin Maikkulan kautta Haapalehtoon. 

Tänä talvena Oulun parhaiten auratut pyörätiet ovat olleet Maikkulan ja Kaakkurin suunnalla. Pari viikkoa sitten tuolla suunnalla ajaessani sattui auramies tulemaan vastaan. Hieno aurausjälki joutuu hyvästä kalustosta. Traktorin keulassa oli normaaliin tapaan iso aura. Perässä oli lisäksi lumilinko, joka otti loputkin lumet. Jälki oli priimaa ja nyt nuo reitit ovatkin jo täysin sulia. 

Päivä loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Lidlin kulmilla auringonpaisteessa. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä. Omaan mittariin kertyi 101 km.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna. Koetetaan löytää sulia teitä renkaiden alle. Lähtö entiseen tapaan iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prismalta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Käytiin kolmimiehisellä joukolla nauttimassa viimeisistä liukkaista. Reittivalinta oli tosin aika huono, pyörätiet olivat pääosin sulia. Ainastaan Mäntylässä oli hieman pitempi jäärata, muualla vain lyhyitä pätkiä. Kesä on tulossa, mutta maantien laitaan menee vielä muutama viikko. Kiitos pojille mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla taas perinteisin menoin etelän suuntaan etsimään paljasta pintaa. Etsitään siis valkoista viivaa, ei muuta rietasta.
Alkumatkallekin löytyi tänään selvästi viimeviikkoista parempi reitti. Eli aluksi Haapalehdosta uudelle sillalle, josta Maikkulan Nesteen kautta Kaakkurin kulmille. Linnakankaan kautta Zeppelinin kulmille ja vanhalle hirsikesoilille. Sitten päästäänkin jo valkoisen viivan ääreen.
Kahvit taas Limingan kasituvalla.
Kahvin jälkeen taas pieni kierros aavalla arolla.

Muistakaapa, että ensi yönä kelloja siirretään tunti eteenpäin. Lähtö on klo 08.00 uutta kesäaikaa.

----------


## arimk

Päivän lenkki kartalla.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän tuulissa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa hyvässä kevättalven kelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittari näytti pyöreätä -0 C lukemaa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa. Nyt oli aikainen lähtö, sillä kelloja siirrettiin yöllä tunnin verran eteenpäin.

Alkumatkalle löytyi pienellä hakemisella varsin hyvä reitti. Oulujoen eteläpuolelle ajeltiin uuden sillan kautta. Maikkulan Nesteen kautta kurvattiin Kaakkuriin ja Linnakankaan kautta Zeppelinin kulmille. Hirsikesoilin kohdalta pääsikin jo täysin sulalle asfaltille. Tupoksesta ajeltiin pyörätietä pitkin rajussa vastatuulessa Limingan kylälle.

Kahvit juotiin Limingan kasituvalla. Munkkikahvikattauksen avulla saa nälkää siirrettyä pari tuntia tuonnemmaksi. Kahvilta lähtiessä ei ehditty ajaa kuin pari sataa metriä, kun otettiin pakollinen stoppi. Arin nastarenkaaseen oli ilmestynyt yksi ylimääräinen nasta, joka päästi ilmat pihalle. Rengastöiden jälkeen matka jatkui kohti tuulisia aroja.

Parraksen tiellä tuuli oli sopivasti selän takana, joten vauhti oli hyvinkin kesälukemissa. Ängeslevän jälkeen päästiin kokemaan se todellinen iso vastatuuli. Tuulta riitti kaikille asti eikä aurinkokannellakaan rullailtu jalka suorana. Pekka löi raskaimman vaihteen päälle ja siirtyi keulaan ajamaan raakaa voimatreeniä. Muut tulivat takana naama kurassa ja niska hiessä. Murron ja Zeppelinin väli oli aika raaka tässä tuulessa. Hyvää voimatreeniä joka tapauksessa.

Loppumatka ajeltiin samaa sulaa reittiä kuin aamullakin. Jäiset rapakot olivat jo sulaneet, joten vesi lensi isossa kaaressa. Haapalehdon loppuparlamenttiin ehdittiin varttia vaille yhden aikaan. Lidlin kulmilla paistoi lämpimästi aurinko. Oli nälkä ja hiki. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi 98 km.

----------


## arimk

Käydään ajamassa illalla parin tunnin pyörälenkki. Lähtö entisestä paikasta Linnanmaan Prismalta iltakuudelta. Nastarenkaat taitavat olla vielä tarpeen. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Käytiin ajamassa kolmekymmentäkolme kilometriä kolmeen mieheen. Muutamassa paikassa, lähinnä alikuluissa, löytyi liukkaita paikkoja. Pääosin reissu oli sulalla tiellä tai talvisella röpelöjäällä. Muutama minuutti alle kahden tunnin selvittiin tällä kertaa. Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän suuntaan etsimään sulaa asfalttia. 
Nastakumeilla vielä mennään, sillä alkumatkalle sattuu valitettavasti huonosti aurattuja Oulun pyöräteitä.
Kahvitellaan taas Kasituvalla ja jatketaan sieltä johonkin suuntaan, josta löytyy sulaa keliä.
Lähtö on tuttuun tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän sulilla teillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa pilvisessä kelissä pikku pakkasessa. Eilen satoi n. 5 cm lunta, mutta onneksi auramiehet olivat olleet töissä traktorin hytissä. Olikohan tämä jo talven viimeinen lumipyry? Aamulla pakkasmittari näytti -5 C lukemaa. Marssiosaston muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa. 

Aamun reitti oli suurin piirtein sama jo kolmatta kertaa peräkkäin. Syynä ei ole lakeuden kutsun kaipuu, vaan pyrkimys etsiä sulaa asfalttia. Oulun alueelta sulaa tietä löytyy varmimmin Limingan ja Tyrnävän lakeuksilta.

Kahvit juotiin tuttuun tapaan Limingan kasituvalla. Isolla munkilla pääsi pari tuntia eteenpäin, mutta sitten hiukoi jo uudestaan. Sulat peltotiet kutsuivat kahvin jälkeen. Maantieletkassa ajeltiin parituntinen pitkin aroja. Nyt ei onneksi ollut mitään isoa tuulta, joten ajaminenkin tuntui selvästi helpommalta. 

Yksi autoilija temppuili Murron kohdalla vaarallisesti, mutta muuten liikkeellä oli herrasmiehiä ja -naisia. Tyrnävältä ajeltiin Kempeleen kautta Metsokankaalle ja Haapalehtoon. 

Loppuparlamentissa oltiin puoli yhden aikoihin. Olivat näköjään laittaneet vaalimainokset meidän parlamenttipaikalle. Kyntömiehen ääni lähtee sellaiselle ehdokkaalle, joka lupaa laittaa Oulun pyöräteiden auraukset kuntoon. Aurauksen taso vaihtelee liian paljon eri kaupunginosien välillä. 

Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi 98 km.

----------


## arimk

​Tiistain hitaat huomenna. Luonnon valolla pärjää loppuun asti, mutta nastarenkaat lienevät vielä tarpeen. Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia johonki suuntaan. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Ajoporukan koko oli jälleen kolme miestä. Kävimme tällä kertaa pohjoisen suunnalla. Aloitettiin autoilijoiden siedätyshoito, ajelimme lähes koko lenkin maantien reunaa. Nastarenkaat ovat jo pääosan matkaa tarpeettomat, Virpiniemessä löytyi vielä sohjoa ja jäätä. Tuuli oli nyt niin navakka, että sen huomasi myötä- ja vastatuuliosuuksilla. Kiitos pojille mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla taas etelän suunnalla. Tavoitteena on etsiä sulaa asfalttia Limingan ja Tyrnävän lakeuksilta.
Aamupäiväksi lupailee lumisadetta ja pakkasta, joten nastarenkailla vielä ajellaan ihan rauhallisesti. Kaipa se kevätkin tulee sitten jossain vaiheessa ennen syksyä myös tänne Perämeren rannoille.
Lähtö tuttuun tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki takatalvessa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin pikkupakkasessa ja lumisateessa. Aamulla pakkasmittari näytti -5 C lukemaa. Keli oli kuitenkin lämpenemään päin eikä taivaalta satanut lumi jäänyt tien pintaan kauaksi aikaa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa. 

Letka oli liikkeellä talvikalustolla, eli nastakumit pyörivät vielä alla. Sulaa asfalttia etsittiin taas etelän aroilta. Maikkulan ja Kaakkurin läpi on löytynyt hyväkuntoinen reitti, mutta jäisiä kohtia löytyy kyllä sieltäkin. 

Kaakkurissa suoritettiin pienimuotoinen pelastustehtävä, kun koiraa ulkoiluttamassa ollut vanha rouva oli kaatunut jäisen rapakon kohdalla pyörätiellä. Rouva istui jäisen rapakon päällä eikä päässyt itse ylös. Kovasti valitteli vielä olkapäätään. Kolmella miehellä heivautettiin rouva ylös seisaalleen. Hän asui kuulemma lähitalossa ja sanoi pääsevänsä kotiin omin voimin. Onneksi satuttiin paikalle, sillä aamulla ei ollut kovin paljon muita kulkijoita liikkeellä.

Linnakankaan kautta ajeltiin aavalle lakeudelle. Tänään matkantekoa haittasi jämäkkä tuuli ja pieni lumisade. Limingassa oli poliisit puhalluttamassa peltilehmien kuljettajia. Meidän ei kuitenkaan pitänyt puhaltaa, vaan päästiin suoraan Kasituvalle kahville.

Kahvilla parannettiin taas maailmaa. Munkin voimalla matka jatkui taas Lännen tiellä kovassa vastatuulessa. Alatemmeksellä renkaat käännettiin myötätuuleen kohti pohjoista. Haarasillalta tultiin vanhaa nelostietä pitkin vanhalle hirsikesoilille. Loppumatkalla ajeltiin samaa reittiä kuin aamullakin. Kaakkurin ja Maikkulan väliltä oli jo hiekoitussepelitkin harjattu pois pyörätieltä.

Loppuparlamentissa oltiin noin puoli yhden aikoihin. Taas ihaltiin vaalimainoksia kun sattuivat sopivasti loppuparlamentin reviirille. Olisi äänestyspäiväkin, eli iltalenkillä pitänee ajella vaalikopin kautta. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi 93 km. 

Ensi viikonloppuna on pääsiäinen. Ajetaan 08-lenkki silloin poikkeuksellisesti vasta maanantai-aamuna.

----------


## arimk

Huomennakaan ei päästä ajamaan tiistain hitaita maantiekalustolla. Ajellaan ainakin tämä lenkki leveämmillä renkailla, kevät on myöhässä. Tervetuloa mukaan!
Viime vuonna ajeltiin ensimmäinen maantielenkki 5.4.

----------


## arimk

Aamun sankan lumisateen tulos oli lähes nollaantunut. Vain muutamassa kohtaa oli lumipeitettä jäljellä pyöräteillä. Kävimme kolmen hengen porukalla katsomassa Sanginsuun jäätilanteen ja se oli huono, joki oli täysin sula. Kaikkiaan reissulle kertyi reilut 40 km hyvässä keväisessä kelissä, vaikka maantienlaitaan ei näillä näkymin päästä muutamaan hetkeen, kattellaan. Kiitos pojille hyvästä reissusta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla vaihteeksi pohjoisen suuntaan. Raitotietä Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä Iin Shellille kahville.
Paluumatka omia jälkiä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin.
Mulla on leveät (32 mm) kesäkumit alla, vaikka juuri nyt ulkona sataa lunta. Ei viittis enää nastoilla lähteä, mutta tietysti aamun keli ratkaisee.
Hitaasti mennään ja pusikot kastellaan matkan varrella.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iissä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin komeassa auringonpaisteessa. Aamulla pakkasmittari näytti -7 C lukemaa. Taivaalla näkyvä keltainen lämmityslaite teki kuitenkin töitä siihen malliin, että loppulenkki ajeltiin jo mukavan lämpimässä kelissä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa. 

Matkaa taitettiin kuivalla asfaltilla kylmässä kelissä, eli oli vasta puoliksi kesä. Pari ajajaa oli liikkeellä vielä nastarenkailla mutta loput uskoivat kevään jo tulleen. Tänä talvena minulla oli nastakumit alla aika tarkalleen puoli vuotta. Kolme kappaletta Maraton Winttereitä siinä meni talven aikana siihen kuntoon ettei niitä enää kannata alle laittaa. Jos joku tietää hyvän ja kestävän nastarenkaan, niin kertokaapa.

Raitotien ja vanhan nelostien kautta ajeltiin Iin Shellille kahville. Tarjolla oli keltaisia pääsiäisnoitamunkkeja, joita piti tietenkin testata. Tiellä oli paljon suksipoksiautoja liikkeellä, mutta kaksirattaisia ei juurikaan. 

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin myötätuuleen vähän reippaampaa kyytiä, mutta hyvin kaikki mukana tulivat. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon kuumassa auringonpaisteessa. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi 93 km.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna; käydään ajamassa pari tuntia lähialueella. Koetetaan löytää jäättömiä ajoreittejä, mutta maantiepyörä on ehkä vielä liian rohkea valinta. Lähtö entiseen tapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Hitaitten porukka kesäkumeilla, tosin aika leveillä. Kävimme kolmisin Kempeleessä. Pyöräteillä on reilu kerros sepeliä/soraa/hiekkaa, mutta renkaat säilyivät ehjinä. Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna taas pohjoiseen Iin Shellille kahville. Alkumatkalla Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä ylös pohjoiseen.
Paluumatkalla voidaan ajella pikkuinen mutka Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärvelle.
Jos tiet ovat aamulla sulat, niin maantiekalustolla olis tarkoitus lähteä liikkeelle. Ajetaan kuitenkin ihan rauhallisesti vielä lähes talvivauhtia. Paksut kinttaat pitää vielä laittaa käpäliin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki taas Iissä 

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin vaihtelevassa kelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittari näytti -2 C lukemaa. Taivaalta tuprutti lunta ja maantiepyörällä pitäisi lähteä tien päälle.  Jotenkin tuntuu, että talvi on jämähtänyt päälle, eikä kesä muista tulla ollenkaan tänne Perämeren rannoille. Vaihdoin viime hetkessä kulkupeliksi leveämpirenkaisen rautapyörän. Lumipyryssä ajelin Shellille, jossa olikin jo porukkaa paikalla. Muutama kaveri lähti matkaan maantiepyörällä, eli maantiekausi on nyt sitten virallisesti avattu. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa. 

Onneksi tiehen oli varastoitunut sen verran lämpöä, että asfaltti pysyi kohtuullisen sulana. Raitotiellä me poliisin vanhat tutut saatiin ajaa jonkin matkaa turvallisesti poliisiauton saattelemana. Vanhalla nelostiellä on leveä piennar, mutta näin keväällä se on kaikenlaista kuraa ja roskaa täynnä. Tuomaksella meni pari kertaa kumi puhki, mutta renkaanvaihto sujui ongelmitta. Matkaa taitettiin likaisen pientareen vuoksi yhdessä jonossa.

Kahvit juotiin Iin Shellillä. Berliinin munkki ja kuuma kahvi maistui, jalat olivat aika hyvin kohmeessa. Vanhat kunnon nahkakinttaat pitivät kuitenkin kädet lämpiminä. 
Paluumatkalla ajeltiin ensin takaisin Martinniemen risteykseen, josta sitten käännyttiin vasemmalle Kiiminkijokivarteen. Joki oli vielä ihan jäässä, mutta onneksi tie oli jo sulanut. Alakylän kautta ajeltiin Kuivasjärvelle ja lopuksi takaisin Haapalehtoon.

Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta reissusta. Maantiekausi on avattu, vaikkakin lumisateessa. Onneksi keli parani loppulenkillä eikä liukkautta tarvinnut pelätä. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdossa Shellin kulmilla. Omaan mittariin kertyi tasan 100 km. Keskari oli suurinpiirtein 25 km/h

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna siirtyvät maantien laitaan. Käydään katsastamassa vaikka Kiiminkijoen tulvatilanne, onko tilanne muuttunut parissa päivässä. Lähtö entiseen tapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta ilta kuudelta. Ottakaa varalta pari sisärengasta takataskuun. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Ei tullut rengasrikkoja, kun kävimme neljän hengen porukalla toteamassa useammasta kohtaa Kiiminkijoen jäätilanteen. Joki on vielä jäässä, mutta pilkkijöitä ei enää näkynyt. Talvitamineet pitää olla vielä yllä pyöräillessä, mutta pyörän on voinut jo vaihtaa paremmin rullaavaan malliin. Mittariin kertyi 52 km ja tässä reitti kartalla. Kiitos porukalle hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Lupailee yöksi reipasta lumipyryä, joten aamun ajokeli on jonkinlainen arvoitus. Jos tie on kohtuullisen sula, niin ajellaan kahville Liminkaan Kasituvalle. Käväistään jonkinlainen mutka paluumatkalla. 
Alkumatka Haapalehdosta uudelle Poikkimaantien sillalle, josta Kaakkurin ja Linnakankaan kautta vanhalle nelostielle.
Jos lumipyry on yöllä kova ja ajokeli aivan mahdoton, niin jäädään vaikkapa Haapalehdon Shellille aamukahville odottamaan auramiehiä.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## arimk

Päivän 08-lenkki kartalla

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Vappuaattolenkillä etelän lumisateessa

Vappuaaton 08-lenkki ajeltiin valkoisessa kelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittari näytti -0 C lukemaa. Sama ongelma kuin viimeksi: Taivaalta sataa lunta ja maantiepyörällä pitäisi lähteä tien päälle.  25 millinen kumi ei ole paras talvirengas mutta luotin siihen, että tiehen eilen varastoitunut lämpö pitää asfaltin kuitenkin enimmäkseen sulana. Olin näköjään ainoa maantiepyörällä lähtenyt. Muilla oli alla talvikalustoa.  Yhdet nastarenkaatkin ropisivat letkassa.  Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa. Miesten vaatetus oli ihan sama kuin tammikuussa.

Kevät on peesarin kannalta huono vuodenaika.  Koko talven on saanut nauttia ihan puhtaana poikana aurinkokannen peesistä. Nyt tuo sama homma on muuttunut  kurjisteluksi. Silmille tulee tasaisesti kuraa edellä ajavan takarenkaasta. Kotiin tullessa ensimmäinen homma on ns. ulkopesu, eli kalusto ja mies suihkutetaan pihalla puutarhaletkulla puhtaaksi. 

Kahvit juotiin Kasituvalla Limingassa. Vappumunkki ja kuuma kahvi maistuivat. Paikallinen parlamenttikin aloitteli vieressä vappuistuntoaan. Paluumatkalla ajeltiin aluksi Lännen tietä Alatemmekselle.

Viime viikolla Lännentiellä oli sattunut tapaus, jossa iso susikoira oli karannut pikkutytön pitämästä remmistä. Koira oli purrut ohi ajanutta maantiepyöräilijää jalkaan ja repinyt rikki kengänsuojan sekä ajokengän. Varokaa kun ajatte tuolla suunnalla. Paikka sijaitsee Lännentiellä noin 2 km Kasitien risteyksestä etelän suuntaan. Siinä kohdalla on sellainen iso pyöreä lietelantalaitos. Koira oli tullut tielle punaisen maitolavakatoksen kohdalta. Tänään tuota koiraa ei kuitenkaan näkynyt.
Alatemmekselta ajeltiin Tyrnävälle ja Murron kautta Kempeleeseen. Vastatuulta riitti taas kaikille tasapuolisesti. Lopuksi palailtiin takaisin Haapalehtoon. Kiitoksia taas pojille mukavasta reissusta! Omaan mittariin kertyi 101 km. 

Hauskaa Vappua!

----------


## arimk

​Tiistain hitaat huomenna; käydään tekemässä Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie -lenkki. Maantiepyörällä ajettava reitti ja keli. Ajonopeus on rauhallinen, joten muutama minuutti menee yli kahden tunnin. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Prismalle kokoontui kymmenen pyöräilijää ja kenelläkään ei ollut nastarenkaita. Kesä on tullut.
Kävimme ajamassa aiotun reitin tämän vuoden vuodenaikaan kohtuukelissä. Pientareen kastelutauolla Kolenmaisenlenkin tienhaarassa yhdestoista pyöräilijä liittyi joukkoon peesaten Huttukylän risteykseen. 
Nopeus saatiin pidettyä kohtuu hyvin aiotussa, ajonaikainen keskinopeus oli tarkalleen 27 ja kilometrejä kertyi 57. Kiitos porukalle hyvästä lenkistä, ensiviikolla uudelleen.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla ensin vastatuuleen pohjoiseen. Aluksi Raitotietä Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä Iin Shellille, jossa kahvitauko.
Kahvin jälkeen vois tehdä Iissä kierroksen, jonka jälkeen omia jälkiä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin.
Aamuksi lupailee nollakeliä tai pikku pakkasta, mutta kuitenkin onneksi poutaa. Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena.

Oma osallistuminen riippuu meikäläisen aamun flunssatilanteesta. Koko viikon on flunssa painanut päälle ja tilanne vaihtelee päivittäin. Jos miestä ei näy Shellillä, niin silloin on kuume loikannut päälle.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Kävimme tarkastamassa Marionin kauhan tilanteen, siellä se edelleen olla jötkötti. Pois tulimme Alakylän kautta. Porukassa oli vähän vaihtuvuutta, mutta pääosan lenkistä tehtiin kahdeksan miehen voimin. Kaikkiaan mukana oli 11 ajajaa, muuta kaikki eivät selvinneet maaliin saakka. Iissä oli muutaman metrin matkalla jäätä tiellä ja lunta satoi Raasakan kierroksella mainitsemisen verran. Loppumatkaa vauhditti myötätuuli, mikä ilmeni pienenä kirmailuna. Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna. Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki maantienlaitaa. Vauhtia ajon aikana keskimäärin 25...27 kmph ja tarvittaessa käydään lyhyt tietoisku ryhmäajosta. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään Prismalle tuli seitsemän ajajaa. Suuntasimme vastatuuleen pohjoiseen. Ensimmäinen rengasrikko tuli Holstinmäen jälkeen ja seuraa Virpiniemen ohitettuamme. Kumpikaan rengastöistä ei sujunut kuin formuloissa. Haukiputaalla päätimme jatkaa alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan Alakylän kautta Kuovintorille, vaikka ylitöitä oli luvassa. Haukiputaan jälkeen paransimme hieman vauhtia ja jossakin kohtaa saattoi olla jopa myötätuulta. Kuovintorilla olimme varttia vailla yhdeksän. Lunta ei satanut missään kohtaa lenkin aikana, tie tosin oli paikoin märkä illan kuuron jäljiltä. Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## arimk

Huominen tiistain hitaitten lenkki suuntautuu Alakylään ja siitä Takalontielle. Loppulenkki on arvattavissa, jos tulva ei yllätä missään kohdin. Lähtö iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta. Ennusteet lupailevat hyvää ajokeliä. Tosin aina on hyvä pyöräilysää. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat ajettiin tänään lähes kesäisissä olosuhteissa, lunta ei satanut missään vaiheessa. Ajajia oli niin paljon, ettei tarkka määrä selvinnyt, parhaimmillaan jonossa oli parikymmentä ajajaa. Pari suuntasi omalle lenkille ja Takalontielle pari kaveria jäi pyörien säätöön. Teimme perinteisen lenkin, jolle pituutta kertyi 57 kilometriä. Keskinopeus saatiin pysymään sovitussa, ajoaikainen nopeus oli alle 27 km/h. Autoilijoiden ajotapa ei ole parantunut talven aikana, se huomattiin varsinkin Ylikiimingintiellä. Siedätyshoito jatkuu ensiviikolla. Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Muhoksen Nesteelle aamukahville.
Menomatka Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen ja sieltä joen eteläpuolelle.
Kahvin jälkeen Muhokselta Tyrnävälle ja Alatemmeksen kautta lopuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle.

Hitaasti mennään ja tunnin välein kastellaan ojat.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Yöpyöräilyreitillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin hyvässä kelissä. Pilvinen taivaskin selkeni lenkin aikana komeaksi auringonpaisteeksi. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +5C, joten karvakinttaat ja nastarenkaat saattoi jo jättää kotiin. Tien päälle lähti 16 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vastatuuleen pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen, jossa nostettiin jalkaa puun juurella. Ponkilan puusillan kautta polkaistiin Nesteelle kahville.
Tytöt olivat paistaneet lättyjä, joiden menekki oli taattua. Kun lätyt loppuivat, saattoi matka jatkua kohti Tyrnävää. Siellä jossain aavalla preerialla tuli toinen letka vastaan ja Limingassa vilahti myös aamun kolmas letka. Kausi on selvästikin alkanut.

Aamun reitti oli jokseenkin tarkasti sama kuin Yöpyöräilyssä. Tiet olivat ihan normaalissa kunnossa, eli ne samat kuopat ovat siellä vaanimassa tänäkin vuonna.  Alatemmekseltä Ouluun saatiin ajaa myötätuulessa. Pikkusen meni loppu ylinopeutta myötätuulessa, mutta tutkaan ei kuitenkaan ajettu. Tästä se kesä taitaa nyt alkaa.

Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 124 km. Kiitoksia kaikille tytöille ja pojille mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:

Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia maantienlaitaa. Lähtö iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään kävimme tekemässä perinteisen Virpiniemi-Alakylä lenkin. Ajoporukassa oli 14 jäsentä ja tällä kertaa kaikki tulivat maaliin saakka Kuovintorille. Aurinko paistoi, mutta kohtuullinen pohjoistuuli jäähdytti sopivasti. Mainittavaa oli pyörä vm. 36 ja ajaja vm. 39. Vanha pyörä vähän kitisi loppumatkasta, mutta em. ajajan jutut olivat ajattoman tuoreita :Hymy: 
Ajovauhti saatiin pidettyä kohtuullisesti sovitussa, loppumatkasta myötätuuli vauhditti menoa. Kiitos kaikille mukanaolleille mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille aamukahville.
Menomatkalla Raitotietä Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä ylös Iihin asti. Ennen kahvia käväistään jonkinlainen kierros Iissä.
Kahvin jälkeen palaillaan takaisin etelään. Jos virtaa riittää, niin käväistään mutka Alakylän kautta.
Pidetään vauhti alle kolmenkympin, sillä kiirettä ei ole.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## arimk

Tämän päivän nollakasi kartalla

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Marionin kauhalla

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin surkeassa kelissä. Alkumatkalla oli vielä poutaa, mutta kahvin jälkeen kastuttiin kunnolla. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +2C. Välillä mittari kävi jopa +5 lukemissa, mutta tuo lämpeneminen oli vain väliaikaista. Letkan muonavahvuus oli  12 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin myötätuuleen Raitotien kautta Patelaan. Vanhaa nelostietä jatkettiin Haukiputtaan läpi Iihin. Ennen kahvia käväistiin katsomassa Iin nähtävyydet, eli Marionin kauha ja vanha Hamina. 

Iin Shellillä käväistiin kahvilla. Kylläpä Shelli tuntuikin mukavan lämpimältä ja houkuttelevalta. Juuri sopivasti kahvittelun aikana alkoi sade ja lämpötila ulkona laski +3 C lukemaan. 

Paluumatka olikin sitten kylmää kyytiä. Vesi jäähdytti tehokkaasti koko porukan. Vettä tuli ylhäältä ja alhaalta tasapuolisesti kaikille. Itse varauduin tulevaan kahvilla sen verran, että tungin Kalevan mainoslehden ajopaidan alle. Käsiin sujautin samanlaiset kurakinttaat kun pikkulapsilla on hiekkalaatikolla. Nämä kikat toimivat hetken, mutta kohta oli iso vilu. Pahimmin jäässä olivat sormet ja kädet. Kun käden nosti ylös, niin kinttaasta valui ulos puoli litraa vettä.

Vauhtia pidettiin sen verran, että päästiin vähän nopeammin perille. Paluumatka ajettiin sateen takia suorinta tietä ilman pysähdyksiä. Haapalehdossa pidettiin tavallista lyhyempi loppuparlamentti muutaman tärisevän miehen porukalla. Kotiin tullessa kädet olivat toimintakyvyttömät ja keittiöstä piti pyytää avustaja paikalle irrottamaan ajokypärä päästä. Omat sormet eivät enää liikkuneet.

Kiitoksia pojille ja tehokkaalle vetonaiselle oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Keli oli kylmä, mutta tunnelma oli lämmin letkassa. Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 107 km. 

Minulla jää nyt kaksi seuraavaa 08-lenkkiä väliin Italian reissun vuoksi. Ensi sunnuntaina on muuten Oulussa perinteinen Oulujokiajo. Siellä on hyvä käydä testaamassa omaa kevätkuntoa. Vauhtia riittää jokaiseen makuun ja eri vauhtisia letkoja muodostuu varmasti.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna. Käydään häiriköimässä autoilijoiden mielenrauhaa tällä kertaa Kiiminki-Ylikiiminki suunnassa. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta. Vauhti on rauhallista, ajoaikainen keskinopeus noin 25-27 km/h. Tarvittaessa aluksi pieni tietoisku ryhmäajosta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Kertauksena ajovarusteista: Ryhmäajossa oma ja myös ajokavereiden turvallisuus on tärkeää. Kaikilla ajajilla täytyy olla pyöräilykypärä. Osallistuminen ei ole sallittua triathlonpyörillä tms. Perinteiseen maantiepyörän ohjaustankoon asennetut lisätangot eivät saa ylittää jarrukahvojen etulinjan tasoa.

----------


## arimk

Tänään ajeltiin aiottu lenkki. Ajajia oli letkassa 17 ja edettiin rauhallisesti, kaikki selvisivät loppuun saakka. Aurinko paistoi ja häikäisi, muttei juurikaan lämmittänyt. Autoilukulttuuri ei ole parantunut ollenkaan talven aikana, mutta sille emme voi mitään. Ylikiimingintiellä on aina samanlaisia ohituksia, ajoimme yhdessä tai parijonossa, ehkä pitää kokeilla kolmea rinnakkain. Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## jarkempp

Ajettiin tänään yöpyöräilyn lenkki kolmestaan ja muhoksen lettukahvilla oltiin jo 9:15 kovan myötäisen saattelemana. Meni hillot varmaan reisiin sillä keskari tipahti tyrnävän lakeuksilla yli kympillä.. Keli oli kaunis mutta vilpoinen. Viikon päästä taas.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään ajamassa Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä -lenkki. Lähtö entiseen tapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Vauhti on rauhallista ja tarvittaessa aluksi lyhyt kertaus ryhmäajon käsimerkeistä yms.
Ajo omalla vastuulla ja jokainen huolehtii itse omasta vakuutusturvasta. Kypärä ja jarrut pyörässä pakollisia. Aika-ajopyörä tms. eivät ole sallittuja ks. edellisen viikon viesti.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Prismalle kertyi ajajia melkoinen ryhmä ja muutama liittyi letkaan matkan varrelta. Kiersimme Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä -mutkan ja Kuovintorilla laskin ajajien määräksi 18. Tänään saimme nauttia aurinkoisesta kelistä ja lämpötilakin oli toisella kymmenellä. Ryhmäajo ei ole vielä kehittynyt jouhevaksi, mutta tässä on hyvää aikaa harjoitella tasaista vauhdinpitoa keulalla koko kesä. Keulan kiihdytykset ja hidastukset kertaantuu jonon loppupäässä. Harjoitellaan jälleen ensiviikolla, kyllä se siitä luonnistuu. Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## arimk

Käydään ajamassa huomenna parin tunnin tiistain hitaitten lenkki Kiimingin suunnalla. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispäästä klo 18. Tuossa ajo-ohjeita ryhmäajosta toisella kotimaisella, jostain syystä heidän telaketju pyörii väärinpäin. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Ajoimme tutun Alakylä-Takalontie-Purontie-Ylikiimintie -lenkin. Mukana oli noin 15 ajajaa ja loppuporinat pidettiin Ruskossa. Ajo meni muuten mukavasti, mutta Ylikiimingintielle kääntymisen jälkeen nopeus lähti laukalle alamäkiosuuden jälkeen. Piti siirtyä eteen jarrumieheksi, jotta meno olisi tiistain hitaille sopivaa. Tiistain hitaitten ajonaikainen keskinopeus on sovittu olevan 25-27 km/h, yritetään pysyä siinä. Tiistain hitaitten tarkoituksena on malalakynnykselliseen mukaantuloon ryhmäajoon. Varsinkin ensikertalaisille on karvas pettymys, mikäli ei noudateta sovittua ja luvattua rauhallista nopeutta. Tiistain hitaat eivät ole paikka, jossa näytetään omaa kovaa kuntoa. Sekään ei ole ryhmäajon oppimisen kannalta parasta, että nopeutta pitää jatkuvasti paimentaa. Kyllä me tämän hallitsemme, kun kaikki vähän petraa toimtaansa. Loppu hyvin, kaikki hyvin, kiitos mukana olleille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Muhoksen Nesteelle kahville. Paluumatka suunnilleen yöpyöräilystä tuttua reittiä Tyrnävän ja Limingan kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Vauhtia saa pitää kolmeenkymppiin asti ilman ylinopeussakkoja. Minä olen totutusti porukan hitain.
Tunnin välein nostetaan jalkaa pylvään juurella.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Yöpyöräilyreitillä

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin alkumatkaltaan sadekelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +14C. Letkan muonavahvuus oli peräti 2 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen, jossa nostettiin jalkaa puun juurella. Kahville kurvattiin Muhoksen Nesteelle. Tarjolla oli lättyjä ja kuumaa kahvia. Sadekin loppui, mutta kamppeet olivat vielä kosteita jonkin aikaa.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin ensin ankaraan vastatuuleen Tyrnävälle ja Alatemmekselle. Vetomiehen selän takanakin tuuli ihan riittävästi. Meillä ei ole mäkiä, mutta kyllä Tyrnävän aroilla joutuu välillä töitä tekemään ihan tosissaan. 

Lännentiellä tuuli helpotti jo kovasti. Loppumatka ajeltiin mukavaan sivutuuleen kohti Oulua. Vetomies jäi Kaakkuriin lounaskattauksen ääreen. Minä käväsin vielä pitämässä jämäkän loppuparlamentin Shellin kulmalla Haapalehdossa. Kiitoksia vetomiehelle oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 118 km. 
Kotimökin nurkilla aurinkokin alkoi jo paistaa kirkkaalta taivaalta.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään ajamassa Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä -reitti. Pidetään ajoaikainen keskinopeus haarukassa 25-27 km/h ja pyritään ajamaan mahdollisimman tasaisella nopeudella. Kuitenkin ylämäissä, jos niitä löydetään, vauhti saa pudota ja alamäessä vauhti vastaavasti kasvaa, etteivät takana tulevat tule niskaan. Vastatuuliosuudet myös huomioidaan ajovauhdissa.
Lähtö ilta kuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta ja lenkki kestää noin kaksi tuntia. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään Prismalle kertyi niin paljon porukkaa, että jakaannuimme kahteen porukkaan. Molempiin riitti noin tusinan verran ajajia. Ajoimme Virpiniemen kautta Haukiputaalle ja sieltä Alakylässä koukaten Kuovintorille. Matkaa kertyi noin 55 km, parituntia ei ihan riittänyt muutama minuutti meni yliajalle. Toinenkin porukka osui Kuovintorille muutama minuutti myöhemmin. Keli oli kesäisen lämmin, noin 15 astetta plussaa koko lenkin ajan, eikä satanut. Se on kesä nyt, nautitaan. Kiitos ajoporukalle mukavasta lenkistä!
Torstai iltana on perinteinen yöpyöräily. Ilmoittautumisaikaa on jatkettu, joten mukaan ehtii vielä tätä kautta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. 
Aluksi pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen ja siitä kahville.
Paussin jälkeen Tyrnävän kautta Alatemmekselle ja takaisin kaupunkiin.
Loppuparlamentti Maikkulan Nesteellä.

Vauhti on hiljaista ja pausseja pidetään pitkin matkaa. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki keskikesän sateessa

Tämän aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin taas puoliksi sadekelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +14C ja taivas oli tukevasti pilvessä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä vastatuuleen Leppiniemeen. Yksi pyörä vaati pientä tarkistusta Montan mäissä.  Etuhammasratas oli niin kulunut, ettei ketju pysynyt rattaalla kun mäessä käytettiin voimaa. Tasamaalla ei ongelmaa ollut. Mäet ajettiin vähän rauhallisemmin, mikä passasi oikein hyvin minulle.

Lättykahveille kurvattiin Muhoksen Nesteelle. Tytöt olivat taas paistaneet isot lätyt koko porukalle. Näillä eväillä jaksaa kyllä kotiin asti. 

Tyrnävän suorilla nautittiin hyvästä myötätuulesta, joka parani vielä Lännen tiellä. Kahvin jälkeen alkoi vesisade. Pikkuhiljaa kamppeet kastuivat, mutta keli pysyi kuitenkin varsin lämpimänä. Pipo ja kinttaat olivat ihan riittävät varusteet näin keskikesän lenkille.

Märkä tie teki temppunsa yhdelle ajajalle Kempeleen liikenneympyrässä. Sen verran oli vauhtia, että kaveri kepsahti kyljelleen ympyrän märällä asfaltilla. Onneksi kaikki ehtivät väistää, joten muut pysyivät hienosti pystyssä. Kaverikin nuoli itse haavansa paikan päällä ja pystyi ajamaan loppulenkin omin voimin.

Loppumatkalla minun takakumi puhkesi Kaakkurissa. Paikkaustauko oli tänään samalla loppuparlamentti. Pienemmällä porukalla pyöräytettiin vielä Haapalehdon Shellin kautta kotiin lounaskattaukselle.

Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 117 km. Kiitoksia koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Käydään ajelemassa huomenna parin tunnin iltalenkki. Otetaan suunnaksi Alakylä, siitä sitten kurvataan Puttaan suuntaan. Voitaisiin käydä mittaamassa, sopiiko maantiepyörän rengas Asemakylän rautatiesillan vieressä lankun rakoihin. Takaisin Virpiniemen kautta. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään meitä oli ajelulla noin 15 henkilöä. Väistelimme sadekuurot aika onnistuneesti, samoin lankkusillan raot. Autot, nuo aivottomat peltilehmät, aiheuttivat muutamassa kohtaa sydämentykytyksiä. Heti alussa Kaitoväylällä auto päätti ohittaa letkan tyytti pohjassa vaikka toinen oli tulossa vastaan, kääntyäkseen sadan metrin päässä olevasta risteyksestä. Oli siinä kuskillakin varmaan jännät paikat. Selvisimme reissusta tällä kertaa ehjin nahoin ja yhdellä rengastyöllä. Nyt ei hurjasteltu, joten tulimme hieman yliajassa takaisin Prismalle. Kiitos porukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiimingin lenkki perinteisin menoin.
Kahvit uudella Ylikiimingin Seolla.
Alkumatkalla ajellaan Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille, josta käännös Ylikiimingin vuoristoon.
Kahvin jälkeen Vesalan ja Lamun kautta Huttukylään. Puron tien kautta Alakylään ja Kuovintorille loppuparlamenttiin.
Hitaasti mennään, kun minä oon mukana jarruna. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki uudella Seolla Ylikiimingissä

Viimeinkin kesä saapui myös tänne Perämeren rannoille. Ensimmäistä kertaa tänä kesänä 08-lenkille sai lähteä lyhyissä kamppeissa. Lämpömittari näytti jo aamupäivällä kakkosella alkavia lukemia. Letkan muonavahvuus vähän vaihteli aamun kuluessa, mutta kokonaismäärä taisi olla 25 ajajaa. Letkassa oli mukana myös noin 50 paarmaa, jotka peesasivat ovelasti vastatuuliosuudet hikisten selkien takana.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vastatuulessa Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmalle, josta käännyttiin vasemmalle Ylikiiminkiin. Antti ja Jukka jatkoivat saman tien suoraan Vuokattiin asti.

Laukan ja Ylikiimingin tien puolivälissä on muutamia syviä kuoppia Ylikiiminkiin menevällä kaistalla. Ne samat kuopat ovat olleen siinä samassa paikassa vuosikymmenestä toiseen. Lienevät suojelukohteita, koska niille ei tehdä mitään. Onneksi pojat näyttivät hyvin merkkiä, joten kuoppaan ei tarvinnut ajaa.

Ylikiimingissä kurvattiin uuteen Seon baariin. Ensiyrittämällä ovi oli vielä kiinni, koska avaamisaika oli vasta klo 10.00. Odotellessa ehdittiin pyöräyttää kyläkierros maisemia katsellen. Tällä välin baarikin ehti jo aueta. Uusi asema on komea ja kiiltävä. Aurinkoterassikin on entisellä paikallaan. Emäntä paisteli munkkeja ja isäntä keitteli kahvia. Paikallinen ukkoparlamenttikin oli jo miehittänyt sisäpöydät entiseen tapaansa. Kahvia ja syötävää riitti koko porukalle. Onnea ja pitkää ikää uudelle baarille!

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin mukavassa myötätuulessa Ylikiimingistä Lamun risteykseen. Tämä väli ajettiin yhdessä jonossa vilkkaan liikenteen vuoksi. Koitelin ja Puron tiellä ajeltiin taas parijonossa. Takalon tie on taas Alakylän päästä niin huonossa kunnossa, että sekin oli turvallisinta ajaa yhdessä jonossa.

Alakylästä Kuivasjärvelle oli vastatuuliosuus. Tämäkin väli ajettiin yhdessä jonossa vilkkaan liikenteen vuoksi. Merkillepantavaa on, ettei yksikään autoilija tyytännyt lainkaan. 20 pyöräilijän jono on niin pitkä, että letkan puolivälin tietämille jätettiin tahallaan noin 50 metrin väli. Ohiajava autoilija voi tuikata itsensä tuohon väliin, jos tulee tiukka ohitustilanne.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorin pihalla. Oli hienoa ajaa aurinkoisessa ja lämpimässä kelissä. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Keskari oli tänään 30,5 km/h tienoilla. Kotimökillä rautapyörän mittariin oli kertynyt 123 km. Oli aika siirtyä pottulautasen ääreen.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna; käydään ajamassa pari tuntia rauhallista vauhtia. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta ilta kuudelta. Tervetuloa mukaan letkaan?

----------


## arimk

Iltasella sateesta ja sateenuhkasta huolimatta kymmenen ajajaa kerääntyi Prisman kulmalle tähystelemään taivaalle. Ajoreitistä esitettiin muutamia toiveita ja yksimiehisen päätöksen jälkeen suuntasimme Virpiniemeen. Suunta osoittautui oikeaksi, sade loppui alkuunsa ja täysin kuiva tie tavoitettiin ennen Holstinmäkeä. Tenttutiellä radanvarren puskia kastellessa edestä kuului aikamoista jyrinää. Matkaa kuitenkin jatkettiin, eikä kastuttu loppumatkallakaan. Autoilijat autoilivat totutun torvelosti, Oinaansuon tienhaarassa pahin torvelo. Kaveri ohitti letkan aika läheltä ja pääsi ohi noin kymmenen metriä ennen risteystä, mistä hän kurvasi. Onneksi ei jarruttanut kovinkaan rajusti, mutta Corollan takanurkkaa hipoen väistimme kolaroinnin. Pitänee hankkia videotallennuslaite pyörälenkeille, näitä autoilijoiden täysin tarpeettomia vaaran aiheuttamisia olisi hyvä saada laajempaan levitykseen. Me ajoimme mallikkaasti, kiitos ajoporukalle!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna Joloksen kierros.
Alkumatkalla Haapalehdosta Raitotietä Kuivasjärvelle ja Alakylään. Takalon tien kautta Kuusamontielle.
Joloksen kautta Ylikiimingin Seolle kahville.
Tauon jälkeen jatketaan kohti Laukan siltaa. Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tien kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin.
Vauhti on kolmeakymppiä ja mennään hitaamminkin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Joloksella

Aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa huippuolosuhteissa. Aurinko paistoi ja maantien asfaltti hohkasi kuumuutta. Vielä muutama päivä sitten torstaina sai ajaa nahkakinttaat käsissä, mutta nyt nautittiin kesästä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 13 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vastatuulessa Alakylän kautta Takalon tielle. Kuusamontie oli tänä aamuna hiljainen, mutta turvallisuuden takia tuo pätkä ajeltiin kuitenkin yhdessä jonossa. Joloksen tie on mukavan vaihteleva pikku kumpuineen. Autoliikenne oli hiljaista ja kohteliasta tuolla suunnalla.

Kahvit juotiin taas Ylikiimingin Seon aurinkoterassilla.  Ukkoparlamenttikin oli siirtynyt ulkoruokintaan, mutta onneksi pöytiä oli paljon ja tilaa riitti hyvin kaikille. Pannari ja kahvi maistui ja matka saattoi jatkua täysin tankein. 

Kahvin jälkeen kohti Muhosta. Laukan sillan kulmalta kurvattiin pohjoispuolen tielle ja kohti Oulua. Nyt takaa tuuppasi hyvä myötätuuli. Metelinmäen päällä kasteltiin mustikanvarret ja vähennettiin ylimääräiset vaatteet pois päältä. 

Vastaan tuli koko ajan pikku letkoja. Hyvä ilta oli saanut porukat tien päälle. Lapinkankaan mäessä maastoauto rynni riskillä ohi paikassa, jossa ei ole näkyvyyttä lainkaan. Kaveri kurvasi tahallaan ihan letkan edestä niin, että oikeinpuoleiset renkaat tippuivat asfaltilta. Saatiin ihan kunnon pölyt silmille. Vastaan tullut letkakin sai oman osansa kaaharin jättämästä pölypilvestä. Vissiiin sitä pitää asentaa jonkinlainen kamera ohjaustankoon kuvaamaan autojen aiheuttamia kiilaustilanteita.

Loppumatka hyrskyteltiin hyvässä myötätuulessa Haapalehtoon saakka. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Lidlin  pihalla. Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Keskari oli tänään 30,2 km/h tienoilla.

Kotimökillä rautapyörän mittariin oli kertynyt tänä aamuna 120 km. Kanapihvit maistuivat nälkäiselle matkamiehelle reissun jälkeen.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna; 
ajetaan ensin Alakylän suuntaan ja suunnistetaan sieltä johonkin päin. Rauhallisesti ajetaan ja takaisin tullaan. Pyörälenkillä pari tuntia kuluu huomaamatta. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta ilta kuudelta.  Tervetuloa letkaan?

----------


## arimk

Ajoimme Alakylään, siitä jatkoimme Takalon ja Puron teiden kautta Ylikiimingin tielle. Loppuporinat pidimme Kiilletie 3 parkkipaikalla. Tänään meitä oli kahdeksan ajajaa ja arviolta neljää sukupolvea. Ryhmän konkarille luvattiin alussa, ettei reissulla kastuta. Lupauksen vuoksi päädyimme ajamaan loppua kohti kiihtyvää ylinopeutta. Myötätuuli puhalsi pääosin selän takaa, sekä vastanyppylöihin hidastimme ja kaikki selvisivät hyvävoimaisina reitin loppuun, eikä kastuttu. Kiitos kaikille hyvästä ja vauhdikkaasta hitaitten lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla laivakahveille Lumijoen Varjakkaan. Soittelin laivan kapteenille ja lupasivat avata kanttiinin aamukymmeneltä.

Ajellaan alkumatkalla Haapalehdon läpi uudelle sillalle ja siitä Kaakkurin kulmilta vanhalle nelostielle. Haaransillan kautta Liminkaan ja Lumijoelle.
Paluumatkalla sitten lyhintä tietä takaisin.

Lähtö perinteiseen tapaan Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki laivakahveilla Varjakassa

Aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa komeassa auringonpaisteessa. Aurinko paistoi ja vaatetusta pystyi vähentämään lenkin aikana lähes minimiin. Letkan muonavahvuus vähän vaihteli lenkin aikana, mutta kokonaisvahvuus taisi olla noin 18 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin uuden sillan kautta Metsokankaalle ja vanhalle hirsikesoilille. Vanhaa nelostietä ajeltiin Haarasillalle ja Liminkaan asti. Yksi takaa tullut autoilija kokeili täysin tyhjällä tiellä, että kuinka läheltä letkan pystyy ohittamaan osumatta pyöräilijään. Onneksi ei osunut. Muuten autoilijat ajoivat kuitenkin ihan tyylikkäästi ja turvallisesti.

08-lenkillä on jokakesäinen perinne käydä juomassa ainakin yhdet laivakahvit. Tänään oli sopivan aurinkoinen keli istua laivan vierellä meren rannalla. Laivakokki oli laittanut tarjolle piirakkaa ja pannaria kahvin särpimeksi. Alun perin Hailuotolaiva on rakennettu 1920-luvulla. Aikanaan se kulki Oulun torin ja Hailuodon välillä. Jossain vaiheessa laiva nostettiin ylös merestä Oulun torille. 1990-luvulla tuo alus siirrettiin kahvilaksi Lumijoen Varjakan rantaan.

Kahvin jälkeen palailtiin takaisin Lumijoelle. Limingassa käväistiin mutka Rantakylän uimamontulla ihailemassa komeaa hiekkarantaa.

Loppumatkalla tultiin Limingasta suoraan Tupokseen ja sitten vanhaa nelostietä Kempeleen kautta Kaakkuriin. Liikkeellä oli paljon muitakin pyöräilijöitä. Lajin harrastajia on Oulussakin nykyjään runsaasti. Joskus 1990-luvulla oli kohtuullisen harvinaista, jos joku sattui tulemaan maantiepyörällä vastaan.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteen pihalla. Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Keskari jäi tänään alle 30 km/h lukemiin, joten lenkki oli aivan laillinen nopeuden suhteen.

Kotimökillä rautapyörän mittariin oli kertynyt 124 km. Lautasellinen pottuja ja savukalaa maistui lenkin jälkeen oikein hyvältä.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Päätetään ajosuunta huomenna. Sadetta ei iltasella pitäisi tulla, mutta eihän sitä tiedä. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta huomenna ilta kuudelta. Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia ja nyt ajetaan rauhallisesti. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Yhdeksän ajajaa oli nauttimassa  kesäisestä kymmenen lämpöasteen epävakaisesta kelistä. Kävimme  kiertämässä Linnanmaa-Kello-Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä lenkin.  Suunnilleen puolet lenkistä oli sateetonta ja tie oli kuiva.  Loppulenkistä sataa tihuutti, mutta enemmän haittasivat tiestä tulevat  roiskeet. Alakyläntiellä sora-autot ovat tuoneet lietettä väliin koko  tien leveydeltä. Kesää on vielä jäljellä. Kiitokset osallistujille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla perinteinen Maalismaan kierros.
Alkumatka Haapalehdosta Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan, josta jatketaan vanhaa nelostietä ylös pohjoiseen.
Kahvit Iin Shellillä.
Maalismaan kautta takaisin Takalontielle ja loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille.
Kolmekymppiä riittää keskariksi ihan hyvin ja allekin saa mennä aivan mielellään.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Maalismaalla

Aamun 08-lenkki saatiin ajaa hienossa kelissä. Aurinkokin tuli esiin lenkin aikana ja lämmitti niin hyvin, että pipon ja lapaset saattoi laittaa kahvitauolla takataskuun. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 24 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan. Vanhalla nelostiellä ajeltiin vastatuuleen kohti pohjoista. Ennen Iitä pidettiin vielä pieni jaloittelutauko.

Kahvit juotiin Iin Shellillä. Sen verran oli vilpoista, että suosiolla pysyttiin sisäruokinnassa. Kahvia ja syötävää riitti koko marssiosastolle ja matka saattoi jatkua täysin tankein kohti Maalismaata. Alkupää tuosta tiestä oli hienossa kunnossa viimekesän päällystystöiden jäljiltä. Loppupää oli vähän kuoppaisempi, mutta kuitenkin ihan ajettava. Tien päässä pidettiin pilssiveden tyhjennystauko komean hillasuon kulmalla.

Yli-Iin ja Kiimingin välinen tie ajettiin yhdessä jonossa ja kahdessa peräkkäisessä ryhmässä. Tämä tie on päässyt huonoon kuntoon. Kuoppia riittää, mutta iso tieremontti on kuulemma alkamassa piakkoin. Matka taittui hyvässä myötätuulessa ihan reipasta vauhtia.

Takalontiellä kasattiin porukka taas yhteen ryhmään. Takaa tuli ohi nopeampi letkakin sopivasti pissitauon aikana. Loppumatka ajeltiin Alakylän kautta Kuovintorille loppuparlamenttiin.

Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Keskarikin oli ihan laillinen, kun päästiin tasan 30 km/h lukemiin. Rautapyörä rullasi tänä aamuna 124 km. Nyt syömään!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:


Käydään ajamassa Alakylä-Takalo-Puro-Ylikiimingintie lenkki. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta ilta kuudelta. Vauhti rauhallista, joten lenkki kestää muutaman minuutin yli kahden tunnin. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Pitkästä aikaa kesäinen ilta osui tiistaille. Kävimme viidentoista pyöräilijän porukalla ajamassa suunnitellun reitin. Mukaan uskaltautui myös muutama uusi porukkalenkin ajaja. Tänään tiet tuntuivat hyvinkin tasaisilta, olisiko pyörävalinnalla osuutta asiaan. Sequoia 29" maasturin renkailla rullasi hyvin maantielläkin. Mittariin kertyi Kiilletielle lopettaessa 57 km ja keskinopeuskin sallituissa rajoissa. Kiitos osanottajille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## arimk

Päätetään huomenna tiistain hitaiden ajoreitti lähtöpaikalla. Tilataan kuitenkin hyvä ajokeli
Lähtö entiseen tapaan Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa ajelemaan!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain  hitaat uutta asfalttia etsimässä. Kävimme 14 ajajan porukalla  ihailemassa Martinniementien uutta asfalttipintaa. Kontrastia tien  kuntoon saatiin, kun ajoimme Häyrysenniemen kautta vanhalle nelostielle.  Aurinko paistoi ja myötätuuli puhalsi. Kyllä kelpasi ajella. Tosin jossakin kohti myötätuuli taisi puhaltaa vastaantulijoille
Kiitos ajoporukalle mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla pari tuntia lämmittelyksi ja mennään sitten mukaan ajelemaan Lekatien lenkin jonon jatkoksi.
Lähdetään Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 08.00 ja käväistään edestakaisin Loppulassa. Sangin sillan kautta Suvalan pihalle Lekatielle.
Ajellaan sitten Lekatien letkan takana omana 08-peräosastona kohti Haukiputaan Asemakylän kahveja.
Kahvipaussin jälkeen palaillaan takaisin kaupunkiin.
Alkumatkan vauhti on noin 30 km/h. Suvalan pihalta lähtevän loppulenkin vauhti on noin 25 km/h.

----------


## EKH

08- ja Lekatien lenkin Onnelan reissu

Tänään ajeltiin aluksi pari tuntia lämmittelyä 08-letkalla Sanginjoen suunnalla. Käväistiin Loppulassa katsomassa marjasadon kypsymistä.
Sangin sillan kautta ajeltiin Lekatielle Suvalan pihalle. Siellä odotteli Lekatien letka jo lähtövalmiina.  Isolla, noin 23 ajajan porukalla, matka jatkui kohti Alakylää. 
Aamukahvit juotiin noin 80 km ajon jälkeen Haukiputaan asemakylän Onnelassa. Pyörä-Suvala tarjosi pullakahvit koko marssiosastolle. Kiitokset sponsorille.
Onnelassa kahvinjuonnin ohessa saatiin kuulla mukavaa tarinointia paikan historiasta.
Paluumatkalla ajeltiin vanhaa nelostietä pitkin Patelaan, josta loppumatka pyöräteitä pitkin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. 
Kiitoksia kaikille mukana ajaneille mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi kotimökille mennessä 120 km. Keskari oli noin 27,3 km/h.

----------


## arimk

Käydään ajamassa huomenna tiistain hitaitten porukalla Alakylä-Takalo jne. -reitti. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Kahdeksan  pesunkestävää pyöräilijää kävi kiertämässä Kiimingin kirkonkylän. Oulu  on pa_ka kaupunni, sadetta riitti lähtiessä Alakylän tiellä Kiimingin  rajalle. Kiimingin kierros sujui puotasäässä, tiekin oli kuiva ja  aurinko näyttäytyi. Ylikiimingintiellä Oulun rajalla alkoi jälleen  sade, kestäen koko loppumatkan. Ajovauhdista käytiin lähtiessä pientä  huutokauppaa, 30 kelpasi mutta 35 oli liikaa
Ajoimme lenkin siis hieman normihitaita nopeammain, ettemme paleltuneet kesävaatteissa. Kiitos ajoporukalle lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän kierros. 
Alkumatkalla Vaalantietä Monttaan ja kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle.
Kahvin jälkeen Tyrnävän arojen kautta Alatemmekselle ja Haaransillalle.
Lopuksi Kempeleen läpi Maikkulan Nesteelle.
Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena, eli 30 km/h riittää ihan hyvin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki kesäsateessa

Aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kosteassa mutta lämpimässä kelissä. Lyhyellä lahkeella tarkeni ihan hyvin vaikka puolet lenkistä ajeltiinkin sateessa. Mittarissa oli aamulla +17 C astetta. Matkaa taitettiin 5 ajajan porukalla.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Vaalantietä Monttaan, jossa kasteltiin jo ennestäänkin märkää maata. Voimalaitoksen sillasta siirryttiin Oulujoen eteläpuolelle. Muhoksen Nesteellä juotiin aamun parhaat lättykahvit.

Muhoksella oli saatu uusia pyöräteitä asfaltoitua Korivaaran koulun lähellä. Tietysti käväistiin testaamassa uutta ja sileää pintaa. Pari mutkaa oli linjattu niin jyrkäksi, että ohjaamo oli täynnä käsiä. Kovin lujaa noihin mutkiin ei kannata ajella. Pinta oli kyllä sileä ja huolella tehty.

Tyrnävän aroilla oli taas tänään jämäkkä sivuvastainen tuuli.  5 miehen partio sai tehdä töitä niska hiessä, jotta letka saatiin muljautettua Alatemmekselle. Suojaisempaa reittä haettiin Korkalan tieltä. 
Alatemmeksellä päästiin työntämään mukavaan myötätuuleen. Samoin vanhalla nelostiellä nautiskeltiin myötätuulesta.  

Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Rove keräsi tänä aamuna 113 km. Iso pizza maistui lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## arimk

Käydään ajamassa huomenna Haukiputaan suunnalla. Vauhti tiistain hidasta kammen pyörittelyä. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta. Hyvä pyöräilykeli on tilattu, tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Tänäiltana  maantienlaita kutsui letkaan 21 ajajaa. Kävimme kiertämässä  Virpiniemen-Haukiputaan kautta Alakylään ja sieltä Kuovintorille. Vauhti  pysyi maltillisena ja autoilijatkin suhtautuivat meihin suosiollisesti. Parissa tunnissa selvittiin lenkistä, eikä edes kastuttu.
Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle.
Alkumatkalla Vaalantietä Laukan sillan kulmalle, josta käännös vasempaan Ylikiiminkiin.
Kahvin jälkeen Lamun ja Purontien kautta Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorille loppuparlamenttiin.
Vauhti mielellään alle 30 km/h ja pilssiveden poisto määräajoin tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisessa Ylikiimingissä
Aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin vielä kesäisessä kelissä. Aurinko paistoi mutta etelänpuoleinen tuuli puhalsi rajusti. Lämpömittarissa oli aamulla +14 C astetta. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 19 ajajaa.
Alkumatkalla ajeltiin kovassa sivutuulessa Vaalantietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmalle. Välillä puuskainen sivutuuli heitteli ajajia keskikaistan suuntaan. Ylikiiminkiin päin käännyttäessä tuuli saatiin kokonaan selän taakse ja vauhti nousi välillä nelosella alkaviin lukemiin. 
Kahville kurvattiin pikkusen etuajassa, mutta tupa oli silti jo lähes täysi. Hebe ja Eric olivat myös ehtineet paikan päälle aamun munkkikahveille. 
Aurinkoterassilla oli lähes kuuma keli. Elokuu on ollut kelien puolesta ihan hyvä pyöräilykuukausi. Ajellaan näitä 08-maantielenkkejä tuonne syyskuun lopulle asti. Sitten lokakuussa onkin jo syksyn soratielenkkien aika.
Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin Vesalan ja Huttukylän välisen tien kautta. Täällä on tehty jonkin verran asfalttitöitä, mutta vieläkin on jäänyt paljon kuoppia korjaamatta. 
Vielä Purontiellä saatiin nauttia myötätuulesta ja kovasta yleisön kannustuksesta. Takalontiellä ja Alakylän tiellä saatiin sitten haitaksi jämäkkä vastatuuli. Keulamiehet eivät viihtyneet paalupaikalla kovin kauaa kerrallaan tuossa tuulessa. 
Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 
Rautapyörä rullasi tänä aamuna 116 km. Keskari oli kuulemma tasan 30 km/h, eli ei ajettu ylinopeutta.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna: Ajetaan Alakylään ja otetaan sieltä sääolosuhteen mukaan paras suunta lenkin jatkolle. Kaikkiaan ajellaan pari tuntia rauhallista vauhtia. Lähtö edelleen iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain  rauhallinen lenkki suuntautui hieman uusille urille. Meitä oli letkassa  17 pyöräilijää ja kurvasimme Alakylästä rantareittiä Kiimingin kylän  läpi Koiteliin. Monelle ajajalle reitti oli uusi. Nyt oli senverran  kolea keli, että reitin saattoi ajaa suuremmallakin porukalla. Kauniina  kesäpäivänä siellä on niin paljon muita kulkijoita pyöräilyä  haittaamassa, että eteneminen on vaarallista puolin ja toisin.  Koitelista suuntasimme Lamun kautta Ruskoon. Pari tuntia tuntui taas  hyvin lyhyeltä ajalta hyvässä seurassa. Sadettakaan ei saatu ennustajien  lupauksista huolimatta. Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Maalismaan lenkki. Kahvit menomatkalla Iin Shellillä.
Syksy tulee hiljalleen ja kesän hurjastelut alkavat olla jo takanapäin. Koitetaan nyt pitää vauhti alle kolmenkympin lukemissa.
Alkumatkalla ajellaan Haapalehdosta Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan. Sitten vanhaa nelostietä Iin Shellille kahvitauolle.
Paluumatkalla Maalismaan kautta Takalon tielle ja loppuparlamenttiin Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorille.
Lähtö tuttuun tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Maalismaalla

Aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin melko koleassa kelissä. Aurinko varmaankin paistoi, mutta edessä oli valitettavasti paksu pilvikerros. Jämäkkä pohjoistuuli haittasi menoa varsinkin alkumatkalla. Lämpömittari näytti aamun lukemaksi vain +7 C astetta. Marssiosaston muonavahvuus oli 13 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja sieltä vanhaa nelostietä kohti pohjoista. Kahvitauko pidettiin Iin Shellillä. Sami täytti pyöreitä vuosia ja tarjosi synttärikahvit koko porukalle. Kiitoksia ja onnea päivänsankarille!

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin Asemakylän ja Maalismaan suunnalla. Vieläkään ei päästy helpolla, koska pohjoistuuli pääsi puhaltamaan peltoaukeilla ihan tosissaan. Maalismaan tiellä oli käynyt viime viikolla asfalttimiehiä tekemässä urapaikkauksia. Kyllä sinne vielä kuoppiakin jäi, mutta nyt tie on jo aika hyvässä kunnossa.

Yli-Iin ja Kiimingin välisellä tiellä päästiin ajamaan reiluun myötätuuleen. Iso ratas edestä päälle ja Ari keulaan. Tämä asetelma pysyikin samana seuraavat 25 km. Mikäpä siellä takana on peesatessa kun on hyvä hevonen keulassa. Tuossa tuokiossa oltiinkin jo Takalon tiellä.

Yhdet rengastyöt tehtiin Alakylässä. Asetelma oli sama kuin ennen kunnan hommissa, eli yksi teki työtä ja 10 katseli vieressä. Pumppaaja oli tänään lännen nopein, kun rengas oli täynnä sekunnissa. Loppumatka rullailtiin ongelmitta Kuovitorin pihalle loppuparlamenttiin.

Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Rautapyörä rullasi tänä aamuna 124 km. Keskari jäi vähän epäselväksi, mutta toivottavasti ei ajettu ylinopeutta.

----------


## arimk

Huominen tiistailenkki:

Ajetaan aluksi Kello-Virpiniemi suunnalle. Jatketaan sitten lenkkiä, jotta saadaan pari tuntia kulutetuksi. Silloin luultavasti ollaan Kuovintorilla. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa ajamaan. Vauhti on rauhallista.

----------


## arimk

Pilvessä  pyöräilyä pari tuntia. Prismalle tuli kolme pyöräilijää, joista yksi  hyvissä ajoin ilmoitti ajavansa porukassa vain osan matkaa. Kolmistaan  ajoimme Virpiniemeen saakka, josta jatkoimme kaksistaan lenkin loppuun.  Tie oli märkä koko lenkin pituudelta, vaikka taivaalta ei vettä juuri  tullut. Pilvet ulottuivat maahan saakka, joten kosteutta oli  riittävästi. Vastatuuli antoi oman mausteensa. Päättelimme, ettei  vastatuulta voi olla Alakylän tiellä, kun siihen asti valtaosa matkasta  oli ajettu vastatuuleen. Me erehdyimme, kyllä Alakyläntielläkin  vastatuuli puhalsi. Positiivista oli, että ajonopeus pysyi tiistain  hitaitten formaatissa ollen 26 km/h. Lähtiessä en viitsinyt värkätä  Tarmaciin takalokaria, vaan otin teräspyörän alle. Siinä on tarakka  suojaamassa omaa ahteria roiskeilta. 29" maasturin nappularenkaat ei  tosin helpota maantiellä etenemistä. Lenkille kertyi mittaa normaalit 54  km. Kiitos ajokavereille mukavasta ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla lättykahveille Muhoksen Nesteelle.
Alkumatka pohjoispuolen tietä Monttaan, josta joen eteläpuolelle.

Kahvin jälkeen Tyrnävän, Alatemmeksen ja Haarasillan kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Loppuparlamentti Maikkulan Nesteellä.
Rauhassa ajellaan ja keskari saa jäädä selvästi alle 30 km/h lukemaan.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki hernerokkasumussa

Aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin melko viileässä kelissä. Oli todellinen hernerokkasumu, jossa näkyvyyttä oli vain piirun verran. Tänään oli se vuoden ainoa päivä, kun Oulussa ei tuule lainkaan. Lämpömittari näytti aamun lukemaksi +6 C astetta. Marssiosaston muonavahvuus oli 14 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin luultavasti pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Muhokselle Monttaan. Ei oikein tiennyt, että missä mennään, kun ei nähnyt eteensä. Oikeastaan ei oltu missään muualla kuin sumussa.

Jotenkin vain letka osasi vanhasta muistista Muhoksen Nesteen pihalle ja porukka muljahti ovesta sisälle. Sisällä näkyvyyttä oli sen verran, että porukka suuntasi oitis tiskille lastaamaan lättyjä lautaselle. Hyvää oli ja matka saattoi jatkua täysin tankein kohti sumuisia aroja.

Sumun seassa näkyi olevan potunnostohommat menossa. Tuokin homma on koneellistettu tehokkaasti. Potunnostokone on syrjäyttänyt kuokkajussin. 

Tyrnävän läpi ajeltiin Alatemmekselle. Nelostien ylitys sujui helposti, mutta kasitien ylitse pääseminen olikin jo vaikeampaa. Tuntui, että kaikki raahelaiset ovat lähteneet jostain syystä Ouluun. 

Loppumatkalla laskeleltiin vanhaa nelostietä Kempeleen läpi Kaakkuriin, jossa pyöräytettiin kauppojen edestä loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. Lenkin lopuksi alkoi tietysti myös aurinko paistaa oikein lämpimästi.

Kiitoksia taas kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Rautapyörä rullasi tänä aamuna 112 km. Keskari oli tasan 30 km/h, eli tarkkaa työtä vetomiehiltä.

----------


## Hebe

ei kannata lähteä niin aikasten. 9 lähin kiertään samaa reittiä toisinpäin (tulitte vastaan ennen ala-temmestä) niin loppumatkasta sai jo nauttia auringosta.

----------


## arimk

Syysretki Juustolan kierros vastapäivään. Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä ensi lauantaina 9.9. klo 9.
 Alustava ajonaikainen vauhti n. 28 km/h. Tauot Ylikiiminki  Seo-Juustola-Ii Shell, jossa voi nauttia omakustanteista pyöräilijän  polttoainetta. Mukaan pääsee tulemalla lähtöpaikalle em. ajankohtana.  Tätä ei ajeta brevettinä.
Tässä alustava reitti.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
 Käydään kiertämässä  Alakylä-Takalontie-Purontie jne. lenkki. Vauhti sellainen, että  selviämme parissa tunnissa n. 55 km:n lenkistä. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman  pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Käytiin ajamassa pari tuntia loppumatkasta jo syksyiseksi muuttuneessa  säässä. Ajajia oli 15, siis hieman enemmän kuin viikko sitten. Ajovauhti  pysyi suunnilleen sovituissa puitteissa ja Alakyläntiellä pari  autoilijaa ohitti tyytti pohjassa, joten ei mitään uutta. Purontiellä ja  Koitelinkoskentiellä porukka ajoi takaa katsottuna aikamoisessa  parvessa, joten Ylikiimingintie ajettiin yhdessä jonossa. Seppo  määrättiin jonon viimeiseksi torjumaan parveilua. Kiilletiellä Seppo  kertoi, että jonomuodostelmassa edettiin se etappi. Pian iltasella  tarvitaan jonkinlaista valoa, nytkin takavalot ovat jo tarpeen.  Kiitokset ajoporukalle mukavasta lenkistä!

----------


## arimk

> Syysretki Juustolan kierros vastapäivään. Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä ensi lauantaina 9.9. klo 9.
>  Alustava ajonaikainen vauhti n. 28 km/h. Tauot Ylikiiminki  Seo-Juustola-Ii Shell, jossa voi nauttia omakustanteista pyöräilijän  polttoainetta. Mukaan pääsee tulemalla lähtöpaikalle em. ajankohtana.  Tätä ei ajeta brevettinä.
> Tässä alustava reitti.



Huomenna näyttäisi satavan koko päivän ja lämpötila muutamia asteita. Minun mielestä sääolot eivät ole sopivat syysretkelle, joten joku toinen kerta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Ylikiimingin Seolle kahville. Menomatkalla Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukalle, josta vasemmalle Ylikiiminkiin.
Kahvin jälkeen palaillaan Kuovintorille Kuivasjärvelle loppuparlamenttiin.
Syksy tulee hiljalleen ja siinä samalla vauhti hiipuu. Hitaasti mennnään ja välillä jopa pysähdytään. Keskari jää takuuvarmasti alle kolmenkympin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin syyssateessa

Aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin erittäin märässä kelissä. Sade alkoi juuri sopivasti lähtöpaikalla eikä loppunut missään vaiheessa. Jämäkkä vastatuuli teki menomatkasta tavallista raskaamman. Lämpömittari näytti aamun lukemaksi +9 C astetta. Marssiosaston muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa. Nyt oli hyvä testata sadekamppeiden vedenpitävyyttä.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmalle. Ylikiiminkiin päin käännyttäessä tuuli vähän helpotti, kun päästiin ajamaan sivuvastaiseen. Pissitauolla saatiin seuraksi oikea ajokoira, joka haisteli poikien jätökset läpi ennen kuin jatkoi matkaansa jäniksen perässä. Näkyy muuten koirillakin olevan nykyjään GPS-trackerit käytössä ihan niin kuin meilläkin.

Kahville kurvattiin Ylikiimingin Seolle. Märät miehet kastelivat kamppeillaan uuden hienon aseman. Pannarikahvit maistuivat niin hyvin, että tiski syötiin tyhjäksi. Seuraaville letkoille jäi valitettavasti laihat eväät.

Paluumatkalla päästiin viimeinkin ajamaan kovaan myötätuuleen. Sadekin tuntui sopivasti kiihtyvän pitäen miehet liikkeellä. Lamun risteyksestä jatkettiin Koiteliin ja Kiiminkiin. Alakylän kautta ajeltiin Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorille loppuparlamenttiin.

Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Rautapyörä rullasi tänä aamuna 110 km. Keskarilupaus pidettiin, kun vauhti saatiin painumaan sopivasti alle 30 km/h lukemiin.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna. Käydään ajamassa Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä kierros. Matkaa kertyy 54 km ja yritetään selvitä siitä parissa tunnissa. Ajovaloja ei vielä välttämättä tarvita, mutta takavalo on suositeltava varuste. Maantiekausi lähenee loppuaan, muutaman viikon päästä siirrytään mettäpolkuja ajelemaan. Tervetuloa vielä maantienlaitaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli jälleen sadeasukeli. Meitä oli neljä asujen toimivuuden testaajaa liikkeellä. Nykyään pyöräilijöille suunnatut sadeasut ovat väreiltään hyvin erottuvia, hyvä niin. Selvisimme kahdessa tunnissa aikomastamme urakasta. 
Tällaisena iltana hämärä tulee aikaisin ja valot olivat sittenkin tarpeen lenkin loppupuolella. 


Autoilijat ajoivat mallikkaasti, eikä mitään harakiri ohituksia tai torven soittoa tapahtunut. Olisivatko säälineet sateeseen joutuneita pyörämiehiä. 
Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille kahville.
Alkumatkalla Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Haukiputtaan läpi Iihin ja Sorosentielle. Käväistään pissaamassa Marionin kauhaan ennen kahvitaukoa.
Paluumatkalla voidaan käväistä vielä mutka Alakylässä jos vielä intoa siinä vaiheessa riittää.
Hiljaa mennään, koska lujaa en pääsekään.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki sumuisessa Iissä

Aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin kosteassa kelissä. Varsinainen sade alkoi menomatkalla vasta Halosenniemen kohdalla. Kostea sumu kasteli kuitenkin porukan jo aamulla. Loppumatka saatiin kuitenkin ajella ihan kuivassa kelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla lukemaksi +8 C astetta. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 12 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotien kautta vanhalle nelostielle. Haukiputtaan läpi ajeltiin Iihin ja Sorosentielle. Raasakassa käväistiin ihmettelemässä Marionin kauhaa.
Ennen kahvia ajeltiin Pohjois-Iin kautta Haminaan. Kahvit käväistiin juomassa Iin Shellillä. Pikkusen myöhästyttiin aamupalakattaukselta, mutta jämäkät munkkikahvit kuitenkin saatiin.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Martinniemen kulmille. Pojilla oli vielä menohaluja, joten käväistiin saman tien katsomassa Asemakylää ja Kiiminkijokivartta muutenkin. Vesi oli korkealla joessa, koska viime aikoina on satanut tavallista reilummin. Alakylässä pysähdyttiin joen rantatörmälle laskemaan ylimääräiset pilssivedet. Sattumalta osuttiin kylän parhaalle nuotiopaikalle. Retkieväänä pojat söivät viini- ja pihjalanmarjoja. Ovat kuulemma terveellisiä.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Kotomökille kurvatessa mittariin oli kertynyt 119 km. Keskarikin oli tänään ihan laillinen, kun päästiin sopivasti alle 30 km/h lukemiin.

Loppuparlamentissa oli puhetta, että ajetaan vielä kaksi seuraavaa sunnuntaita maantiellä. Sitten lokakuussa siirrytään syksyn soratiekauteen.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaitten huominen lenkki:

Käydään ajamassa Alakylä-Takalo-Puro-Ylikiimingintie -lenkki. Illat pimenevät, joten valot ovat tarpeen edessä ja takana. 
Tälläkään kertaa ei hurjastella, joten 56 km:n matkasta saadaan nautiskella hieman yli kaksi tuntia. Puolivälissä kastellaan tienvieripuskia. 
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään  ei satanut ja talvivaateissa oli lämmin ajella varsinkin vastatuuleen.  Ajonautintoa oli nauttimassa neljä ajajaa. Ajelimme tällä pienellä  porukalla Kiimingin kylän kautta, jolloin reitti lyheni 53 km:iin.  Viileä sää karkoittaa ulkoilijat, eikä tälläkään reitillä ollut  tungosta. 
Häivähdys auringosta siinsi taivaanrannassa  jossakin vaiheessa loppulenkkiä. Aurinko laski Garminin mukaan 19.36,  jonka jälkeen optimistisinkin riisui aurinkolasit. 
Ajellaan maantiellä vielä ainakin ensiviikolla, mikäli ei sada lunta.
Kiitos pojille reippaasta lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Mulla jää huominen 08-lenkki väliin. Pitää aamulla suunnata ulkomaille Haaparannan Ikeaan. 
Käväiskää ajamassa sellainen sopivan rauhallinen lenkki.
Minäkin oon mukana muonavahvuudessa sitten seuraavana pyhänä.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:

Käydään ajamassa maantienlaitaa Virpiniemeen ja sieltä Haukipudas-Alakylä reittiä takaisin. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Aikaa vierähtää pari tuntia, niin ainakin loppulenkin aikana valot ovat tarpeen. 
Lokakuussa on perinteisesti siirrytty mettään ajelemaan, joten saattaa olla tälle kaudelle viimeinen maantielenkki. 
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään kokeiltiin kesän viimeisellä tiistain kesäpyörälenkillä, onko  hitaitten kunto parantunut kesän aikana. 
Kaikki viisi pysyivät helposti  mukana hieman reippaammassa vauhdissa. 
Laseihin tiivistyvä kosteus  haittasi menoa, kun näkyvyys oli pahimmillaan n. 2 cm:ä. 
Ensi viikolla  mennään metsään ja vauhti tippuu puoleen.
 Kiitos ajoporukalle tästä  ja koko kesän lenkeistä. 
Kesän aikana oli mukana paljon vanhoja tuttuja,  mutta uusiakin ajajia uskaltautui mukaan runsas joukko. 
Tälle lenkille  tuntuu olevan kysyntää, joten näillänäkymin keväällä maantielenkit  jatkuvat.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Kesän maantiekausi jatkuu vielä vaikka kalenteri pyörähtää jo lokakuulle. Ajellaan aamulla kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle.
Menomatkalla pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille ja siitä Ylikiiminkiin.
Kahvin jälkeen palaillaan Puron tien kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Vauhti on jo reilusti alle 30 km/h lukemissa ja tunnin välein jopa pysähdytään nostamaan jalkaa puun juurella.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki sumuisessa Ylikiimingissä

Aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin taas kosteassa kelissä. Varsinaisesti ei satanut, mutta sen verran kosteaa oli, että housut kastuivat. Taas kävi perinteiset, eli lenkin loppuessa aurinko paistoi ainakin 10 sekunnin ajan. Lämpömittari näytti Ylikiimingissä lukemaksi +4 C astetta. Letkassa oli tänään mukana 8 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Muhoksen kulmille, josta jatkettiin kostealla tiellä Ylikiiminkiin. Aamun aikana saatiin tehdä kahdet rengastyöt, mutta molemmilla kerroilla matka jatkui onnellisesti eteenpäin.

Pannarikahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla. Varsinaista ruuhkaa ei ollut, sillä isäntien aamuparlamentti on tavallista pienempi. Liekö olleet metsässä juoksemassa hirvien perässä.
Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Vesalan kautta Huttukylään ja Koiteliin. Alakylän kautta palailtiin takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppuparlamentti poristiin tuttuun tapaan Kuivasjärvellä Kuovintorilla.
Kotimökillä mittariin pyörähti tasan 110 km. Keskari oli Arin mittaamana aika tarkkaan 29 km/h.

Loppuparlamentissa oli puhetta, että ajetaan vielä ensi pyhänä maantiellä jos tällaisia hyviä ajokelejä vielä piisaa. Lauantaina laitan asiasta tarkempaa tietoa.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:

Mennään mettään ajamaan pari tuntia. Reitti kiertelee kovapohjaisia metsäteitä ja -polkuja. Ajovauhti rauhallista, noin 16-18 kmph. 
Ajovälineeksi sopii cyclocrosspyörä nappularenkailla tai vieläkin maastokelpoisempi peli. Valot ovat tarpeen ja mieluummin valaisevat sellaiset.


Tervetuloa mukaan seikkailuun pimeään metsään.

----------


## arimk

Tänään saatiin aikaan parin miehen letka, kun kävimme tekemässä mutkan  Takkurannan takamaastoon. 
Matkaa kertyi 32 km ja kahdessa tunnissa  selvittiin takaisin Prismalle. Mennessä oli myötätuuli, tullessa ei.  
Muutamia vesiäkin vihmoi, mutta luvattu sade jäi saapumatta. 
 Kiitoksia ajokaverille lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille kahville. Menomatkalla kävästään ensin mutka Marionin kauhalla ja palataan sitten kahvikuppien ääreen Shellille.
Kävästään palatessa mutka Alakylän kautta jos vielä riittää virtaa ja intoa.
Vauhti on lokakuun mukaista eli lähempänä 25 km/h kuin 30 km/h lukemia.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iitä ihmettelemässä

Aamun 08-lenkki ajeltiin taas hienossa syyskelissä. Välillä saatiin paistatella ihan kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessakin, mutta myös sumua oli tarjolla. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla lukemaksi +3 C astetta. Ajajia oli mukana puoli tusinaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä Patelaan, josta jatkettiin vanhaa nelostietä pohjoiseen. Nyt oli yksi niistä oululaisen kalenterivuoden kolmesta päivästä, jolloin on aivan tyyntä. Ei vaan kertakaikkiaan tuullut mistään suunnasta. 

Kahvit ja munkit nautiskeltiin Iin Shellillä. Pojat ottivat oikein aamupuurot kahvin kera. Hyvältä näytti maistuvan.

Kahvin jälkeen iso kierros Iissä. Hamina, Pohjois-Ii, Raasakka ja Soronen pyöräytettiin ympäri myötäpäivään. Marionin kauhaa kunnioitettiin tänään hitaalla ohimarssilla ilman taukoja.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin vanhaa nelostietä Haukiputtaan läpi takaisin kaupunkiin. Kotimökillä mittari näytti aamun lukemaksi 112 km. Keskari oli noin 28 km/h tienoilla.

Siirrytään ensi pyhänä ajamaan syksyn soratielenkkejä. Minä voin katsoa reitin ensi pyhälle.

----------


## arimk

Huominen tiistain hitaitten kattaus:

Pari tuntia sorateitä ja mettäpolkuja lamppujen valossa. 
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Mukaan sopii.

----------


## arimk

Tänään meitä oli kolme reipasta ajamassa kolmankymmenenkahden kilometrin  lenkki iltahämärässä. 
Tihkusadetta ei olisi edes huomannut, jos ei  olisi ollut otsavaloa. Sade alkoi vasta kotisiirtymällä, jolloin  vaatteet tuli huuhdotuksi ennen konepesua. 
Auranmajan takakierroksella  hyvä tie oli pilattu sepelikerroksella, mutta siitäkin selvittiin.  Muuallakaan suuria vesilammikoita ei ollut matkaa mutkistamassa. 
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Muhoksen Nesteelle lättykahveille.
Reitti menee Oulojoen eteläpuolen hyväpintaisia sorateitä ja pyöräteitä pitkin. Käväistään katsomassa Pikkaralan ja Viskaalin mäet matkan varrella.
Matkaa kertyy noin 80 km ja vauhti on erittäin rauhallinen.
Lähtö tuttuun tapaan Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki sorateitä ajelemassa

08-lenkit siirtyivät tänään syksyn soratiekauteen.  Matkaa taitettiin taas hienossa syyskelissä. Aamulla oli joissain paikossa mustaa jäätä, mutta pääasiassa keli oli kuitenkin ihan sula. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla lukemaksi -1 C astetta. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin kuntorataa pitkin Hiukkavaaran koululle ja siitä jatkettiin Sanginsuuhun. Asfalttimutkat piti ottaa varovasti, sillä tien pinta oli paikoin ihan mustalla jäällä. Sorateillä oli ihan hyvä ajaa, vaikka välillä tie tuntui imevän rengasta aika kovasti.

Pikkaralassa kierreltiin kylätiet läpi. Hansikas oli tänään liian kevyt käsine ainakin ennen kahvia. Nahkakinttaalla tarkeni ajaa oikein hyvin. 
Kahvit juotiin tutussa paikassa Muhoksen Nesteellä. Kokki oli paistanut hyvät lätyt meille valmiiksi, joten matka saattoi jatkua täysin tankein.

Kahvin jälkeen laskettiin mäki alas Muhoksen kirkolle. Kainuuntien varteen oli rakennettu pari uutta alikulkutunnelia, joita käytiin tietysti testaamassa.
Viskaalin nousun jälkeen jatkettiin Ahmosuon lentokentän kautta Juuruksen tielle. Aurinkokin tuli sopivasti esiin ja loppumatkalla ilmakin alkoi jä lämmetä mukavasti.

Soratiet olivat aivan loistavassa ajokunnossa. Toivottavasti tällainen lämmin ja lumeton syksy jatkuu vielä pitkään, niin lähitienoon soratiet tulevat taas koluttua läpi.
Lopuksi tultiin uuden sillan kautta Haapalehtoon Shellin kulmille loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Matkamitariin kertyi kotimökille kurvattaessa reilut 90 km. Ensi pyhänä jatketaan sorateiden kiertämistä.

Aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1230995840

----------


## arimk

Ohjelmaa huomenillaksi klo 18 alkaen:

Tiistain hitaitten porukka tekee parin tunnin retken suunnistaen Linnanmaan Prismalta pohjoisen suuntaan ajovalojen loisteessa.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja ketään ei jätetä porukasta. Ajoreitti on sellainen, että cyklorossilla nappularenkailla pärjää oikein hyvin.

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään käytiin kiertämässä viiden hengen porukalla sama lenkki, kuin  pari viikkoa sitten. 
Tällä kertaa edettiin reippaasti, muutama minuutti  jäi kahdesta tunnista käyttämättä. 
Yritetään ensiviikolla suunnata  lenkki hieman erisuuntaan, vaikka Hämeenjärvelle.
 Kiitos pojille reippaasta lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Tupoksen ABC:lle kahville.

Alkumatka kuntorataa pitkin Kivikkokankaalle. Sangin sillasta sitten Oulujoen eteläpuolelle. Juuruksen tietä Murtoon ja ABC:lle kahville.
Palatessa vaikkapa Leton tien kautta Oulunsaloon, jossa kierros lentokentän ympäri ennen kaupunkiin päin paluuta.
Pidetään vauhti aisoissa ja rauhallinen peruskunnon rakentaminen olkoot homman nimi aamulla.
Mulla on vielä kesäkumit alla, joten jäisten rapakkojen ylitykset rauhallisesti.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän sorateillä

08-lenkki jatkoi tänään syksyn soratiekautta.  Keli oli samanlainen kuin viime pyhänä, eli paikoin oli liukasta. Puolet porukasta oli vaihtanut jo nastat alle. Enemmän oli kuitenkin ihan sulaa keliä, joten kesärenkaallakin pärjäsi vielä ihan hyvin. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla lukemaksi -1 C astetta. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Haapalehdosta kuntorataa pitkin Kivikkokankaan ympäri ja siitä jatkettiin Sanginsuuhun. Juuruksen tie oli oikein hyvässä kunnossa eikä liikennettäkään ollut juuri lainkaan. Murrosta Ketolanperälle ajeltiin pyörätietä pitkin. Rajakorven tien kautta kurvattiin Tupoksen ABC:lle kahville.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Tupoksen kylän läpi Leton tielle. Täällä oli levitetty uutta soraa tien pintaan ja se imi rengasta aika kovasti. Oulunsalossa käväistiin kiertämässä kierros lentokentän ympäri ennen kaupunkiin paluuta. Iinatissa pyöräytettiin vielä kuntoradan kautta Lämsänjärvelle ja uudelle sillalle.

Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Matkamitariin kertyi lounaalle mennessä reilut 94 km. Ensi pyhänä jatketaan taas sorateiden kiertämistä.

Aamun reitti on kahdessa osassa, kun mittari katkaisi harjoituksen kahvitauolla:
https://www.strava.com/activities/1241708108
https://www.strava.com/activities/1241708193

----------


## arimk

Huomenna jälleen metsälenkki. Käydään ajamassa klo 18 alkaen parin  tunnin lenkki kovapohjaisia kuivia reittejä pitkin. Nastarenkaat eivät  liene välttämättömät. 
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta.  Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänäänkin saatiin aikaan viiden miehen letka. Nyt ei lähdetty  seikkailemaan liukkaille poluille, vaan pysyimme kovilla pohjilla.  
Liukkautta sai oikein hakemalla hakea, mutta siinäkin onnistuttiin.  
Reilu kolmikymppinen meni huomattavasti alle kahden tunnin, mutta  käytetään säästynyt aika jossakin vaiheessa myöhemmin. 
Kiitos pojille  mikavasta lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Kempeleen kautta Tupoksen ABC:lle kahville. Lupailee niin surkeaa keliä, että pysytään ihan suosiolla auratuilla pyöräteillä.

Minä ehdin olla mukana lenkillä noin klo 11 saakka, joten joudun palailemaan Tupoksesta suorinta tietä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin päin.
Lunta tulee nyt niin paljon, että nyt pitää vaihtaa nastarenkaat alle. Vauhti tippuu samalla talvilukemiin, eli hitaasti mennään sitä kahtakymppiä.
Muistakaapa, että ensi yönä kelloja siirretään talviaikaan. 
Liikkeelle lähdetään Haapalehdon Shellin pihalta aamukasilta uutta talviaikaa.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki työmiehen kelissä

08-lenkki siirtyi tänään talvikauteen. Taivaalta oli tullut märkää lunta ihan riittävästi viimeisen 12 tunnin aikana. Pyöräteillä oli noin 10 cm kerros märkää lunta. Jo ensimetrit aamulla kotoa lähdettäessä näyttivät pelin hengen: talvipyöräily auraamattomilla reiteillä on kova laji.

Shellin pihalle kiemurteli 7 ajajaa. Lämpömittari näytti +1C ja taivaalta sateli räntää tasaiseen tahtiin. Tavoitteeksi otettiin Tupoksen ABC. Suurin osa oli auraamatonta, mutta Maikkulan ja Kaakkurin suunnalla pyöriskeli talven ensimmäinen auramies.

Tupokseen tultiin niska hiessä. Vauhtia eri pystytty pitämään kovinkaan paljoa, mutta hyvä jano kuitenkin saatiin. 

Tupoksen ABC:lla juotiin pyörämiesten kahvit. Paitakin ehti kuivahtaa sen verran, että voitiin lähteä kyntämään uraa kohti Oulua. Keulamies avasi latua ja peesarit yrittivät asettaa renkaansa samaan kyntövakoon. Muutaman kerran pojat ajoivat lumen alla piileskelevään pyörätien reunakynnykseen ja pyörä lähti tietenkin vikuroimaan. Kaverit reagoivat kuitenkin laukalle lähteneeseen pyörään taitavasti väistäen.

Minulla oli treffit hammaslääkärin kanssa, joten jouduin poistumaan muonavahvuudesta jo yhdentoista jälkeen Poikkimaantien sillan kohdalla. Pojat jatkoivat vielä eteenpäin.

Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Omaan matkamittariin ehti kertyä tänä aamuna noin 50 km.  Ensi pyhänä taas jatketaan harjoituksia.
Aamun reitti:
https://www.strava.com/activities/1252008097

----------


## arimk

Käydään ajelemassa huomenillalla parin tunnin lenkki aurattuja reittejä. Sovitaan reitistä tarkemmin lähtöpaikalla. 
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään ajaessa oli jo hieman talven tuntua, pakkasta noin kymmenen  astetta. Kolmistaan lähdimme ajelemaan pyöräteitä, mutta yksi totesi  vaatetuksessa puutteita alkumatkasta kääntyen takaisin. 
Kaksin ajoimme  pari tuntia kiertäen kaupungin lähiöt etelän suunnasta kaartaen.  Nastarenkaat eivät olleet liiottelua, useassa kohtaa tie näytti  liukkaalta. 
Iinatintiellä oli ilo ajella, kun autoliikenne oli viimein  saatu katkaistua. Tähän asti se on ollut jonkinlainen rallietappi.  
Lenkki päätettiin torin laitaan, kun kaksi tuntia tuli täyteen. 
Saas  nähdä, tuleeko enää metsäpolkukelejä meidän kalustolle. 
Kiitos  ajokaverille reippasta ja raikkaasta lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Liminkaan Kasituvalle.
Nastakumeilla ajellaan ihan rauhallisesti peruskuntovauhtia.
Poronkuseman välein pidetään tauko.
Lähtö aamukasilta tutusta paikasta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän kirkkoja kattelemassa

08-lenkit jatkuivat taas tänään.  Matkaa taitettiin sumuisessa kelissä lämpömittarin näyttäessä +1C lukemia. Tarjolla oli ajokeliä jokaiseen makuun, eli liukasta kaljamajäätä, sohjoa ja sulaa asfalttia. Yhden kerran ihmeteltiin tappajasepelin tehokkuutta renkaan puhkomisessa. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin uuden sillan kautta Maikkulaan ja Kaakkuriin. Metsokankaan kautta pyöräytettiin Linnakankaalle ja Kempeleen puolelle. Vanhan hirsikesoilin kautta jatkettiin Tupokseen ja vanhalle nelostielle kohti Haarasillan ympyrää.

Kahvit juotiin Limingan Kasituvalla, josta olikin tullut Lähi ABC. Ei kuitenkaan sentään lähin ABC. Berliinin munkki palautti voimat taas hetkeksi aikaa. Pojat söivät jo joulutorttuja, eli Joulu on jo lähellä.

Limingassa pyöriskeltiin maisemakierros ennen pohjoiseen menoa. Kaupunkiin päin mennessä käväistiin kahdella kirkolla Pyhäinpäivän kunniaksi. Oulunsalossa pyörähdettiin lentokentän kulmalla ennen kaupunkiin paluuta.

Lopuksi tultiin Haapalehtoon Shellin kulmille loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Matkamittariin kertyi kotimökille kurvattaessa reilut 88 km. 

Ensi pyhänä onkin Isänpäivä. Vanhan perinteen mukaan Isäin- ja Äitienpäivinä ei ajeta 08-lenkkiä, vaan juhlapäivää vietetään asiankuuluvin seremonioin. Shellin pihalle voi silloinkin tulla klo 08.00. Saattaa siellä olla lenkkiporukkaa lähdössä liikkeelle.
08-lenkit palaavat takaisin tien päälle taas kahden viikon kuluttua.

Tässä vielä aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1262066081

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hittaitten parin tunnin lenkki huomenna: Metsään ei mennä, ainakaan kovin syvälle, pyritään pysymään pyöräteillä.


Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli ajossa mukana kolme karpaasia. Yksi oli varustautunut  maastopyörällä, niinpä aluksi kiersimme pienen maastolenkin  jääpolanteista lenkkipolkua. 
Loppu lenkki olikin hyvin hiekotettua  asfalttia. Keli oli aivan mainio, pari astetta pakkasta. 
Muutama koira  pyrki letkaan mukaan. Suurin osa tyytyi yrittämään peesarin paikalle,  mutta yksi pyrki Kellon Kiviniemessä piikkipaikalle. 
Tapahtuma aiheutti  kovaa väistelyä meiltä ja suunsoittoa hihnan toisesta päästä. Koira oli  kymmenmetrisen hinhan päässä ja me olimme henkilön mukaan syyllisiä, kun  ajoimme rinnakkain.
 Kaikesta huolimatta ajoimme reilun 40 kilometrin lenkin parissa tunnissa. Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## arimk

Taas se aika vuodesta lähestyy, oletko valmis?
https://www.randonneurs.fi/tapahtuma...nstance_id=574

----------


## arimk

Käydään ajamassa huomenna pari tuntia kovia reittejä pitkin. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta iltakuudelta. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Jälleen oli hieno sää pyöräillä. Kahden miehen voimin ajoimme etelän kierroksen ja päädyimme Haapalehdon Lidlin kulmalle vajaassa kahdessa tunnissa.
Kiitos ajokaverille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Etsitään huomenna aurattuja reittejä etelän puolelta. Kahvit Limingassa Kasituvalla.
Tässäpä ehdotus aamun reitistä: Alkumatkalla ensin uudelle Poikkimaantien sillalle ja Kaakkurin läpi Linnakankaalle. Vanhan nelostien vartta Haarasillalle ja Liminkaan.
Kahvin jälkeen palaillaan takaisin kohti kaupungin valoja.

Vauhti on varmasti muille ajajille rauhallista, koska lujaa en pääsekään. Tunnin välein pysähdytään kokonaan reviirin merkkausta varten.
Termariin kannattaa keitellä valmiiksi kuumaa juotavaa ettei tule vilu.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki röpöjäällä taitelemassa

08-lenkit jatkuivat taas tänään isänpäiväjuhlien jälkeen. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa. Vähäksi aikaa saatiin mukaan pari lisävahvistusta Limingan letkasta.
Parin päivän räntäsateiden jälkeen pyörätiet olivat sotkuisessa kunnossa. Huonon aurauksen jälkeen sohjo oli jäätynyt röpöjääksi, jossa miehet kimpoilivat jäisistä spooreista yhtäkkiä sinne tänne. 

Pyöräteiden auraus on nyt jaoteltu ykkös- ja kakkoskategoriaan. Tuo ero tuli meillekin tänään hyvin selväksi. Ykköskategorian reittejä ajeltiin tänään Haapalehdosta Kempeleeseen. Tällä välillä reitit olivat hyvin hoidettuja. Kempeleestä etelään olikin sitten todella heikkoa. Limingan suunnalta löytyi kaikista surkeimmin auratut reitit. Ihmetyttää, että miten noin vähällä lumimäärällä reitit voidaan saada noin heikkoon kuntoon. 

Tupoksesta siirryttiin vanhalle nelostielle. Autotiellä vauhtiakin saatiin aikaan ja kohta oltiinkin jo kahvilla Kasituvalla. Lumipyrykin alkoi sopivasti kahvitauon aikana. 

Paluumatkalla puskettiin tiukkaan vastatuuleen työmiehen kelissä. Onneksi fatbike aurasi latua auki letkan kärjessä. Leveä rengas tamppaa hyvin lunta ja peesarillakin on vähän helpompaa kun asettaa renkaansa samaan vakoon. Sen verran haastavat kelit olivat, että pikkusen oikaistiin loppumatkalla. Omia jälkiä pitkin tultiin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille loppuparlamenttiin.

Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Matkamittariin kertyi kotimökille kurvattaessa 76 km. 
Tässä vielä aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1281862609

----------


## arimk

Huomiseksi on ennustettu pientä pakkasta. Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia alkaen klo 18. 
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta huomenillalla. Mukaan sopii.

----------


## arimk

Tiistai-ilta ei aiheuttanut mitään ajajaryntäystä. Kaksistaan lähdimme vastatuuleen Kiiminkiä kohden. Kävimme kiertämässä Jäälin taajaman ja palasimme Haapalehdon Shellille.
 Mittarissa oli tässä vaiheessa 32 km ja lyhytmatkalainen ehti kotiin kahdeksaksi. Pakkasmittarissa oli reissun aikana noin 6 astetta, mutta reipas itätuuli sai ilman tuntumaan huomattavasti kylmemmältä.
Alla illan reitti. Kiitos ajokaverille raikkaasta lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pohjoisen suunnalla. Kahvit Haukiputaan Seolla.
Ihan suoraan ei mennä eikä tulla, mutta tavalliseen aikaan koitetaan olla kuitenkin kotona lounaalla. Muutama pikkukierros Haukiputtaan suunnalla on mielessä. 
Pyöräteillä pääasiassa ajellaan.
Vauhti on sitä minun hidasta, joten hoikat laittakoot reilummin vaatetta päälle ettei tule vilu.
Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki merituulia haistelemassa

08-lenkit jatkuivat tänään mukavassa pakkaskelissä. Nyt ajeltiin sellaista vanhan ajan jäärata-ajoa. Pakkanen oli kovettanut tiet jääränneiksi, joissa oli oikein hyvä ajaa nastarenkailla. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin myötätuulessa ensin Kiviniemen kalasatamaan. Meri oli vielä aivan sula, mutta tie oli aivan jäässä. Autiolla rannalla haisteltiin raikkaita merituulia ja merkattiin reviiri. Virpiniemen kautta kurvattiin kahville Haukiputtaan Seolle.

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin ensin mutka Häyrysenniemessä. Martinniemen sahan vuonna 1927 rakennettu kunnianarvoisa piippu oli todellakin nyt kadonnut maisemasta. Tämä asia piti käväistä oikein tarkistamassa luotsiaseman rannassa.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3l1iJ6s8Rg

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin pienessä vastatuulessa Toppilan kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon. Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Matkamittariin kertyi kotimökille kurvattaessa 86 km. 

Tässä vielä aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1291154771

----------


## arimk

Huomisen tiistai-illan ajot:

Ajellaan pari tuntia lähialueella. Lähtö ilta kuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta. 
Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Kaksi tuntia vierähti jälleen nopeasti. Kävimme kahden miehen porukalla ajamassa Virpiniemen kautta Puttaalle ja takaisin. Lämpötila oli nollan tienoilla ja lunta satoi hieman alkumatkasta. 
Pyöräteillä on parin sentin lumikuorrutus ja kun pakkanen sen hieman kovettaa, on hyvä ajella. Nyt paikkapaikoin oli tiellä liukkaan näköisiä kohtia. Niistä selvittiin taidolla ja tuurilla.

Kiitos ajokaverille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Tuulet puhaltavat nyt lounaasta, eli ajellaan aamulla ensin vastatuuleen Liminkaan.
Kahvit ryypätään Kasituvalla ja sitten katsellaan jokin mukava paluureitti takaisin kohti kaupungin valoja.
Vauhtia ei pidetä, mutta sen sijaan taukoja pidetään riittävästi.
Aamukasilta lähdetään ajelemaan Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän jääradoilla

08-lenkit jatkuivat tänään lauhassa kelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin +2C lukemia. Lumiset pyörätiet ovat muuttuneet  upottavan sohjoisiksi tai sitten ihan sileiksi jääradoiksi. Taas oli ihan selkeä nastarengaskeli. Letkan muonavahvuus oli tien päällä 6 ajajaa. Kasituvan munkkikahveille saatiin lisävahvistus paikallisesta Randonneur-kuskista.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin tiukassa vastatuulessa ja jäisessä sohjossa pyöräteitä pitkin kohti Kaakkuria. Kempeleen tienoilla pyörätietkin olivat jo lähes sulia, joten ihan hyvä oli ajella. Vanhalla nelostiellä pistettiin maantieletka pystyyn ja hurautettiin vauhdilla Haarasillalle Liminkaan.

Limingassa käväistiin ensimmäisen adventin kunniaksi kirkolla, mutta peesarin naamalla ei ole asiaa sisälle. Kasituvalle kuitenkin päästiin ja saman tien munkkikahveille. Paikalle oli jo ehtinyt Hebe, joten kahvipöytään saatiin yksi ajomies lisää.

Kahvin jälkeen palattiin takaisin vanhalle nelostielle. Nyt takaa puhalsi kova myötätuuli ja kesäisellä letkalla ajeltiin kesäistä vauhtia Kempeleeseen. Lopuksi käväistiin mutka Oulunsalossa ja Vihiluodossa. Oulunlahti oli jo jäätynyt, mutta yhtään elävää olentoa ei jäällä näkynyt. Kaukovainion kautta palailtiin lopuksi takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille.

Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Loppukurvailujen jälkeen omaan matkamittariin kertyi kotimökille kurvattaessa 96 km. 
Tässä vielä aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1300356441

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki. Luvassa on pikkupakkasta ja pimeää, joten nastarenkaat ovat suositeltavat ja valo välttämätön. 
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan.
Pitempääkin pimeäajoa on tulossa parin viikon päästä.

----------


## arimk

Kahden miehen joukkueella kävimme Kempeleen kirkolla. 
Keli oli mainio ja neljäkymmentä kilometriä taivallettiin kahteen tuntiin. 
Kiitos ajokaverille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Huomenna puhaltelee näköjään taas jämäkät etelän puolen tuulet, joten Kasituvan kahveille suunnataan aamulla. Käväistään katsomassa, että näkyykö Limingassa maanjäristyksen aiheuttamia vaurioita.
Matkavauhti on rauhallista, eikä kiirettä pidetä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Värminkosken jääradalla
08-lenkit jatkuivat tänään lauhassa nollakelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin +1C lukemia. Perjantain lumisade ja eilinen vesisade ovat pitäneet auramiesten niskat hiessä. Vaikka jääradoille on ajettu kuormakaupalla hiekkaa, oli tänään aivan kaljamakeli. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 4 ajajaa. 
Aamun reitti suuntautui viimeviikkoiselle maanjäristysalueelle. Käväistiin kaiken varalta Limingassa tarkistamassa mahdolliset maanjäristyksen aiheuttamat vauriot. Kirkko oli vielä onneksi pystyssä ja muutkin talot seisoivat entisillä paikoillaan. Ihmiset liukastelivat jäätiköllä kohti kirkkoa.
Tänä vuonna näyttää Kempeleen ja Limingan välisen pyörätien auraaja vaihtuneen. Työn jälki oli nytkin heikkoa, mutta onneksi tuuli puhalteli peltoaukeiden kohdilta lumet pois. 
Limingassa käväistiin ottamassa toisen adventin kunniaksi kuva kirkolla. Ennen adventtikahveja käväistiin vielä kiertämässä Värminkosken kierros. Siellä suunnalla oli yhtä liukasta kuin aina ennenkin. Ilman nastoja ajaminen olisi ollut mahdotonta, mutta nastoilla pärjäsi ihan hyvin. Onneksi kukaan ei käynyt kanveesissa lukua laskemassa. 
Adventtikahvit juotiin tutussa paikassa Kasituvalla. Pitkän matkan munkki antoi sopivasti kaloreita loppumatkaa varten. Kahvin jälkeen palattiin Haaransillalle ja vanhalle nelostielle. Tie oli sula ja selän takaa puhalteli jämäkkä myötätuuli. Pantiin iso rievä päälle ja neljän miehen joulukuinen maantieletka pystyyn. Kempeleen kulmille saakka tultiin maantien laitaa ihan kuin kesällä.
Lopuksi käväistiin katsomassa Vihiluodossa rantaelämää. Hiljaista ja liukasta oli. Edes pilkkimiehiä ei näkynyt meren jäällä.
Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi kotimökille kurvattaessa 87 km. 
Tässä vielä aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1309048424

----------


## arimk

Tänään en ehdi tiistain hitaille. Käykää ajamassa.

----------


## EKH

Oululainen talvipäivänseisaus ja 08-lenkki

Eilen ja tänään ajeltiin talvipäivänseisaus-ajo. Tavoitteena on ajaa kaikessa rauhassa auringonlaskusta seuraavaan auringonnousuun. Tänä vuonna talvipäivänseisaus sattuu ensi torstaille, mutta pyöräilytapahtuma järjestettiin jo edellisenä viikonloppuna. Lisätietoa löytyy tuolta:
https://www.randonneurs.fi/kalenteri/
https://twitter.com/hashtag/talvip%C...rtical=default


Tapahtumassa on kaksi maalipaikkaa, eli hotelli Rosendahl ja Oulussa Oulun baari (Neste Maikkula). Tampereelle ajoi noin 70 ajajaa ja meitä Oulun baariin ajaneita oli 4 ajajaa. Lähtöpaikan sai itse valita, joten me lähdimme Maikkulan Nesteeltä.

Meitä suosi hieno talvipyöräilykeli. Pakkanen vaihteli -3C ja -9C välillä. Pikkusen sateli lunta alkumatkalla, mutta ei mitenkään häiritsevästi. Kerrankin sai ajaa ihan kaikessa rauhassa pimeydestä nauttien. Kontrasti on aika iso keskikesän valoisiin öihin verrattuna. Aluksi kierrettiin suurin piirtein sama reitti, mikä ajetaan oululaisessa yöpyöräilyssä keskikesällä Juhannuksena. Pikkusen tehtiin lisämutkia ja ajettiin alkumatkalla huonosti aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin Oulujoen eteläpuolta Muhoksen kirkolle.

Meidän reitistä tuli kolmannen adventin kunniaksi 10 kirkon kierros. Kaikki kirkot olivat vielä paikallaan ja vieläpä hienosti valaistuna. Erityisen hieno oli valkoisena hohtava Haukiputaan kirkko yöllä kello 02.00 aikoihin.  Reitin pohjoisin piste taisi olla Iin Hamina, jossa oltiin aamukolmen aikoihin.  Eteläisin piste oli Värminkoskella Limingassa.
Sisätaukoja pidettiin Muhoksella, Limingassa, Haapalehdossa ja Iissä. 

Aamukahdeksaksi tultiin Haapalehtoon ja 08-lenkille. Reilut pari tuntia ajeltiin tuorejalkaisten 08-lenkkiläisten mukana. Loppukahvit juotiin maalipaikalla Oulun Baarissa Maikkulassa.

Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi talvipäivänseisauksessa 249 km. 
Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama yön reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1317196306

Ensi pyhänä on Jouluaatto, joten silloin ollaan kiltisti kotona. 08-lenkit jatkuvat Tapaninpäivänä 26.12. klo 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Talvipäivänseisauspyöräily vaati veronsa. Iltasella on lihashuoltoa, joten en lähde tiistain hitaille. 
Seuraava tiistai on Tapaninpäivä, jolloin sovittiin ajettavan 08-lenkki. Silloinkin päivän pyöräilykiintiö on täynnä. 
Palataan asiaan ensivuonna. Kiitos ajoporukalle tämän vuotisista lenkeistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna Tapaninpäivän kinkunsulatuslenkki. 
Käväistään Limingassa Kasituvalla juomassa kahvit. Vauhti on rauhallista ja tunnin välein nostetaan jalkaa puun juurella.
Etsitään hyvin aurattuja pyöräteitä ja loppumatka sitten vanhaa nelostietä kahville.
Paluumatka jotain sopivaa reittiä pitkin takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Termariin kannataa laittaa kuumaa juotavaa ja kinkun rippeet evääksi takataskuun.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Tapaninpäivän 08-lenkki 

Tapaninajelut saatiin ajaa ihan parinteisessä talvikelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittari näytti noin -7C. Taivaalla oli ohutta yläpilveä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Poikkimaantien sillan kautta vanhalle Iinatin tielle. Auramiehet olivat vielä joulunvietossa, vaikka töitäkin olisi ollut tarjolla. Pyöräteillä oli noin 5 cm lunta, joka teki ajamisesta vähän raskaampaa.

Tupoksen kohdalla siirryttiin vanhalle nelostielle, jossa rengaskin alkoi rullata selvästi paremmin. Matkaa taitettiin maantieletkassa yhdessä jonossa aamun sinisessä hämärässä.
Kahvikuppeja nosteltiin Limingan Kasituvalla. Tiskistä piti valita mahdollisimman paljon kaloreita loppumatkaa varten, eli kattauksena oli perinteinen pitkän matkan munkki kahvin kera.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui aluksi Ketunmaan kierroksella kohti Alatemmestä. Pohjoiseen päin käännyttäessä taivaskin alkoi pikkuhiljaa kirkastua. Loppumatka ajeltiin kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessa ja kiristyvässä pakkasessa. Kotiin palatessa pakkasmittari näytti jo -14C lukemia.

Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 86 km. 
Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1327870833

Ensi pyhänä on Uuden vuoden aatto. Silloin ajetaan vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna pohjoisen suuntaan. Kahvit Haukiputtaan Seolla aamukymmenen kieppeillä.
Lunta on taas viime päivien aikana satanut enemmän kuin laki sallii. Tarkistetaan samalla pohjoisten auramiesten työnjälki. 
Tuossa kelissä ei pääse lujaa muulla kuin hevosella. Hiljalleen siis ajellaan ja taukoja pidetään riittävästi.
Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki 

Tänään ajeltiin viimeistä päivää tälle vuodelle. Matkaa taitettiin hyvässä talvikelissä pakkasmittarin näyttäessä noin -1C lukemia. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa. Suunnaksi otettiin pohjoinen ja kierros Haukiputtaalla.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotien vartta Patelaan. Auramiesten työ ei saanut tänään letkassa kiitosta. Tarjolla oli auraamatonta pyörätietä. Kävelijät olivat tallanneet auraamattomat pyörätiet epätasaiseksi rytteiköiksi. Kiviniemi – Virpiniemi – Annalankangas oli kaikista heikoimmin aurattu väylä. Tavallisella mökin mummolla olisi aika haastavaa käväistä pyörällä kaupassa, kun auraus on tuota tasoa.

Kahvikuppien ääreen päästiin Haukiputtaan Seolla aamukymmenen aikoihin. Pirtti oli jo lähes täynnä kylän isäntiä, mutta hyvin sinne sekaan mahduttiin. Pannari oli vielä uunissa, mutta korvapuustikahvit pitivät nälän poissa hetken aikaa.

Kahvin jälkeen lähdettiin kohti Ukonkaivosta. Myllysaarentie oli minulle aivan uusi ja ennen ajamaton tie. Mukavaa, että uusia ennen ajamattomia teitä löytyy vielä Oulun liepeiltä. Kiiminkijoen yli mentiin rautatiesillasta Asemakylän puolelle. Aseman vanhantien kautta pyöräytettiin kierros Haukiputtaan pohjoispuolelta. Tämä pätkä saattoi olla monelle uusi reitti, sillä muutamaan vuoteen tuota kierrosta ei ole 08-lenkeillä ajettu.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Piimäperän kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Sen verran kierreltiin, että reittijälki saatiin näyttämään jollain lailla numero kasia vuoden viimeisen kasilenkin kunniaksi. 

Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 80 km. 
Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1334350334

08-lenkit jatkuvat vasta ensi vuonna. Hyvää Uutta Vuotta kaikille! Toivotaan ensi vuodelle kovaa myötätuulta ja lämmintä auringonpaistetta.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna; käydään ajamassa pari tuntia. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta ilta kuudelta.

Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Vuoden ensimmäinen tiistain hitaat ajettiin kolmen ajajan voimin mainiossa talvisäässä. 
Teiden kunto vaihteli hyvin huonosti auratusta hyvin aurattuun. Parhaimmat pinnat löytyivät autojen valtaamilta reiteiltä. 
Yhden ajajan iltaloma loppui tms. ja hän oikaisi takaisin ehtien määräajassa kotiin. Me kaksi ajoimme pitemmän kaavan mukaan, mittariin kertyi 60 km siirtymineen. Yhteislenkin pituus oli 45 km.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän puolelle. 
Jos auramiehet ovat heränneet ennen meitä, niin yritetään Kasituvalle asti kahville. Ihan umpihankeen ei kuitenkaan kannata puskea väkisin. Eli jos auramiehet ovat ajelleet muualle, niin seurataan perässä. Ajellaan kuitenkin se normaali aika, eli aamupäivän ajan reissussa menee.
Rauhassa ajellaan, eli auratulla baanalla hitaasti ja umpihangessa vielä hitaammin.
Termariin kuumaa juotavaa ja isot kinttaat käpäliin, niin tarkenee.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän aurinkoreissulla

Tänään ajeltiin kirkkaassa ja tuulisessa kelissä. Puolitoista vuorokautta kestänyt lumisade loppui viimeinkin eilen illalla. Pikkusen jännättiin, että onko pyöräteitä aurattu ollenkaan. Nyt täytyy kehua auramiehiä, sillä lähes kaikki reitit olivat jyrsitty lumesta ihan viimeisen päälle. Pakkasmittari näytti noin -6C lukemaa, mutta jämäkkä tuuli teki ilmasta paljon kylmemmän.

Letkan muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. Shellin pihalla tuumittiin, että lähdetään etelän reissulle. Matkakohteeksi valittiin Kasitupa Limingassa. 

Alkumatkalla nautiskeltiin myötätuulesta. Auroja oli liikkeellä enemmän kuin koskaan aikaisemmin. Erkkolan sillan lähellä oli liikkeellä myös yksi kolalla pyöräteitä auraava mies. Tuo on hyötyliikuntaa parhaasta päästä.

Maikkulan ja Kaakkurin kautta ajeltiin Metsokankaalle. Linnakankaan kautta pyöräytettiin Kempeleen puolelle ja edelleen etelään Haarasillalle. Vanhalla nelostiellä ajeltiin maantieletkassa komeassa valossa aamun sinisessä hetkessä kohti aamukahvia.

Ruokahuoltopaikka löytyi Kasituvalta Limingasta. Yksissä tuumin syötiin munkkitiski tyhjäksi. Pyöräilijä valitsee aina eniten kaloreita sisältävän syötävän. Isolla munkilla pääsee tunnin verran eteenpäin.

Kahvin jälkeen pysähdyttiin ten päälle ihmettelemään komeaa auringonnousua. Peltosaran päästä nousi esiin iso punainen valopallo. Olipa mukava nähdä aurinkoa pitkästä aikaa.

Paluumatkalla otettiin mittaa vastatuulesta. Vanhalle nelostielle laitettiin 10 miehen letka pystyyn ja puskettiin kovaan vastatuuleen kohti pohjoista. Vihiluodossa käväistiin katsomassa rantaelämää tuulisella merenrannalla. Ei näkynyt pilkkimiehiä eikä siellä tarennut kovin kauaa patsastella.

Lopuksi palattiin takaisin Haapalehtoon. Juuri ennen Shelliä näkyi muitakin pyöräilijöitä, kun kolmen miehen letka tuli vastaan. Lisäksi Myllyojalla Sangintiellä näkyi sellainen vanhan ajan tiekarhu rouhimassa jäistä polannetta. Pitkään luultiin tiekarhujen kuolleen jo sukupuuttoon, mutta onneksi tuo tieto oli ennenaikainen. Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 79 km. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä!

Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1345042433

----------


## arimk

En ehdi tänään tiistain hitaille työesteen vuoksi.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle.
Alkumatkalla Erkkolan sillan kautta Kastelliin ja Madekosken kautta Pikkaralaan. Murron kautta kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle.
Loppumatka sitten jotain sopivaa reittiä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin.
Ajetaan rauhallisesti ja pidetään riittävä määrä reviirin merkkaustaukoja.
Termariin kannattaa laittaa kuumaa juotavaa ja takataskuun pari makkaravoileipää.
Lähtö tuttuun tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin pilvisessä ja tuulisessa kelissä. Hyvin aurattuja reittejä lähdettiin etsimään etelän sivuteiltä.  Pakkasmittari näytti aamulla ihanteellista -3C lukemaa. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla otettiin ensin suunnaksi vastatuuli ja Pikkarala. Oulujoen eteläpuolelta löytyi hyvin aurattuja reittejä, joissa saatiin ajella aivan omassa rauhassa. Kastellissa näkyi koira taluttavan ihmistä, mutta muuten oli aivan hiljaista. Erkkolan sillan lähellä oli ollut taas liikkeellä salaperäinen kolamies, joka oli aurannut pyöräteille puhtaat ajourat. 

Pikkaralan suunnalla oli jo niin paljon lunta, että ohuemmat puut taipuivat lumen painon vuoksi portiksi pyörätien yli. Määtänkankaalla merkattiin reviiri kaiken varalta ettei eksytä.

Pikkaralasta paineltiin Murtoon kohtuullisen koloista sivutietä pitkin. Pyörän mutterit saavat olla kunnolla kiinni, ettei niitä tarvi kerätä tieltä. Vanhalle kunnon tiekarhulle olisi edelleenkin hommia ainakin tuolla Juuruksen ja Murron suunnalla.

Murrosta jatkettiin peltoteitä pitkin Ängeslevän tielle. Aavalla preerialla oli taas kova tuuli ja haukan  näköinen otus kierteli nälkäisenä lähistöllä pienen makupalan toivossa. Tie oli kuin jäärata, mutta hyvin kaikki pysyivät pystyssä. Ennen Tupoksen kahveja päästiin ajamaan 10 km maantieletkassa suoraan myötätuuleen. Läskit pitivät keulassa vauhtia ja kahville kurvattiin tuota pikaa.

Nyt olisi ollut käyttöä XL-munkille, mutta autoilijat olivat jo syöneet ahneuksissaan isoimmat munkit. Tiskistä otettiin kuitenkin mahdollisimman paljon kaloreita loppumatkaa varten. 

Tupoksesta jatkettiin Leton tien kautta Oulunsaloon lentokentälle. Leton tie oli yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa ja matka taittui pienessä myötätuulessa ihan reippaasti. Karhuojan kautta kurvattiin Vihiluotoon meren rantaan katsomaan paikallista rantaelämää. Hiljaista oli kuin huopatossutehtaalla. Ei ole Oulu merikaupunki ainakaan tammikuussa.

Lopuksi otettiin suurin piirtein suorin reitti kohti Haapalehtoa. Ihmisetkin olivat jo heränneet ja pyörätiellä oli kulkijoita melkein ruuhkaksi asti.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmilla. Miehet olivat nälkäisiä ja janoisia, joten oli jo aika lähteä etsimään lounaskattausta. Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 89 km. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä!

Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1356566316

----------


## arimk

Huomenna tiistain iltalenkki. Käydään ajelemassa ensin vastatuuleen ja sitten tuuli yleensä tyyntyy, mutta takaisin tullaan. 
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään käytiin kahden miehen porukalla ihailemassa Maurin traktoreita. Pakkastan oli alun toistakymmentä astetta ja tuulta taisi olla kymmenisen metrisekuntia. Keli tuntui aavoilla paikoilla arktiselta. 
Pyöräteiden auraaminen oli täysin laiminlyöty Oulujoen pohjoispuolella tulomatkan varrella. Sanginsuusta Saarelaan reitti oli aika kauheassa kunnossa, Saarelasta Haapalehtoon pinta oli polkeentunut ja paremmin ajettavissa. 
Kiitos ajokaverille hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Tupoksen ABC:lle kahville. 
Nyt mennään lyhyempää reittiä kuin viime pyhänä. Ajellaan ensin Haapalehdosta Kaakkuriin ja Linnakankaan kautta Rajakorventielle, josta kahville ABC:lle.
Kahvin jälkeen sitten jotain sopivaa reittiä takasin kaupunkiin.

Ulkona on nyt sellainen vanhan ajan talvikeli, eli isot joulupukki-mallin kinttaat kannattaa laittaa käpäliin. Termariin lämmikettä. Pysähdytään juomaan ja merkkaamaan reviiri aina tunnin välein.
Pikkusen on mulla nyt kurkku vähän karhea, mutta rivissä ollaan jos se ei tästä pahane. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna näyttää olevan aikamoinen halla ja kurkussa on karheutta. Ei hyvä yhdistelmä, passaan.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Mulla jää huominen 08-lenkki väliin. Oon sairastanut koko viime viikon influenssaa. Sellaista vanhan ajan kuumetta oli 5 päivää ja olo oli muutenkin sieltä surkeammasta päästä. Nyt kuume laski ja olo alkaa olla jo vähän parempi. Otan kuitenkin vielä sen verran varman päälle, että jätän huomisen lenkin vielä väliin.
Käykää ajamassa sellainen sopivan rauhallinen lenkki perinteisin menoin.

Enköhän minäkin ole taas rivissä viikon päästä.

----------


## jarkempp

Huomenna mennään taas, ilman kapujakin, joten aamusella nähdään.

----------


## arimk

Illaksi ei näytä tulevan kovaa pakkasta. Käydään ajelemassa parin tunnin lenkki. 
Lunta voi tulla, mutta sehän on vain hidaste. 
Lähtö iltakuudelta Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta. Mukaan sopii.

----------


## arimk

Mainiosta ulkoilusäästä huolimatta meitä ei ollut kuin kaksi ajajaa.
 Tänään käytiin tekemässä Jäälin kierros. 
Kierros oli hieman tavanomaista lyhempi, niin saunomaan ehdimme hyvissä ajoin. 
Kiitos ajokaverille hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Sen verran on luvassa kylmää keliä huomiseksi, että ajellaan aamulla kasin mallinen kierros Oulun pyöräteillä. Ei lähdetä kovin kauas maakuntaan, vaan pysytään kaiken varalta lämpimien kahvipaikkojen lähistöllä.

Käväistään aluksi kierros joen pohjoispuolella Patelan ja Hietasaaren kautta. Kahvit vaikkapa reissun puolivälissä Maikkulan Nesteellä.
Kahvin jälkeen on sitten vuorossa kierros eteläpuolella.

Lupailee tosiaan kylmää keliä tuulen kera huomiseksi. Lämmintä vaatetta ja juotavaa kannattaa ottaa mukaan. Minulla on vielä menossa toipilasvaihe influenssan jälkeen, joten vauhti on nyt tosiaankin rauhallista.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-pakkaslenkillä

Tänään ajeltiin kylmässä ja tuulisessa kelissä. Pakkaslukemat vaihtelivat lenkin aikana -23C ja -18C välillä. Jämäkkä pohjoistuuli tuntui poskipäissä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa. 

Oli sen verran arktinen keli, että päätettiin pysytellä kaupungin lähistöllä. Jos tulisi ongelmia, niin lämmittelypaikat olisivat aika lähellä.
Alkumatkalla otettiin ensin suunnaksi vastatuuli ja pohjoinen. Kuivasjärvellä pysähdyttiin suojaamaan naamat paremmin, kun poskipäät alkoivat olla valkoisina. Pyöräteillä oli tänään rauhallista. Liikkeellä oli vaan muutama koira taluttamassa ihmistä. 

Patelasta käännyttiin takaisin etelään ja myötätuuleen. Aurinkokin nousi horisontin yläpuolelle, joten naamat alkoivat sulaa.

Reilun kahden tunnin ajamisen jälkeen kurvattiin kahville Maikkulan Nesteelle. Takit ja kännykät olivat aivan kuurassa. Kengät piti ottaa heti pois jaloista, jotta varpaat sulaisivat nopeammin. Kuuma kahvi ja munkki tekivät taas ihmeitä ja kohtapuolin olivat miehet taas valmiina siirtymään raittiiseen ulkoilmaan.

Kahvin jälkeen siirryttiin joen pohjoispuolelle Hiukkavaaraan. Paljon on taloja noussut näille kulmille. Hiukkavaaratalon kulmilta ajeltiin uutta Poikkimaantien työmaata pitkin Kiulukankaalle. Pikkusen piti tunkata pyöriä muutaman ojan yli, mutta sitten saatiin ajaa aivan tyhjää soratietä. 

Lopuksi pyörähdettiin Ruskon kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. Miehet pysyivät aika lämpiminä, vaikka varpaat ja naamat olivat ihan jäässä. Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 67 km. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä!

Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1391270019

----------


## mhelander

Tässä pari kuvaa lenkistä:





Kiva pakkas-halo-sateenkaari saatiin ihasteltua ja jotenkin ikuistettuakin, ja piipuista näkee että tuuleehaan vielä.

Vähän oli viliposta mutta kyllä täällä pystyy polokemaan ihan kivasti !

----------


## arimk

Huomennakin näyttää tulevan turhan kova pakkanen lenkin ajoon. Päivän työpyöräilyistä saa riittävästi raitista ilmaa. 
Palataan aiheeseen viikon päästä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän kierros.
Tämmöinen olisi alustava nuotitus: Alkumatkalla uudesta Poikkimaantien sillasta yli joen eteläpuolelle. Pyörätietä pitkin Pikkaralaan, josta Juuruksen tien kautta Kempeleeseen Linnakankaalle. Zeppelinin takaa Rajakorven tielle, josta sitten kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle.
Kahvin jälkeen vaikkapa Leton tien kautta lentokentälle ja takaisin kaupunkiin.
Vauhti on taas sitä samaa rauhallista yskivien flunssapotilaiden toipilasvauhtia kuin viime pyhänäkin. Laittakaa vaatetta päälle ja termariin kuumaa juotavaa ettei tule vilu.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän jäisillä sivuteillä

Tänään ajeltiin mukavassa talvikelissä. Viime viikolla ei juurikaan satanut lunta, joten tiet olivat hyvässä kunnossa. Pakkasta oli aamulla noin -10C astetta. Jämäkkä tuuli puhalteli nyt kaakon puolelta. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla otettiin taas suunnaksi vastatuuli. Nyt ajeltiin Oulujokivartta pitkin kaakon suuntaan. Pikkaralaan asti tie oli oikein hyvässä kunnossa. Kainuuntien ylityksen jälkeen alkoi sitten selkeä jäärata-ajo pitkin jäistä Juurussuuontietä. Tahkoseläntiekin oli ihan samalla tavalla jäässä, mutta hyvin pojat pysyivät pystyssä. Mika ajeli taitavasti ilman nastoja ja me muut tarvittiin piikkirattaita pystyssä pysymiseen.

Tie vie Kempeleeseen Linnakankaalle. Zeppelinin takaa koukaten jatkettiin Rajakorventien kautta Tupoksen ABC:n kahveille. Kaksi ja puoli tunti mentiin sivuteitä kaikessa hiljaisuudessa, mutta ABC:llä olikin sitten isot ihmismassat liikkeellä. Etelän hiihtolomat lähestyvät ja moottoritien varren kahvilassa on kaikenlaisia kulkijoita liikkeellä. Laskettiin muuten, että ennen kahvia ajeltiin seitsemän hevostallin kautta. 

Kahvin jälkeen palattiin lumiselle pyörätielle, jossa rengas ei enää rullannutkaan ihan yhtä helposti kuin puhtaalla jäällä. Vanhan nelostien vartta palailtiin takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmille ehdittiin tasan kello 12, eli tänään ei mennyt ylitöiksi.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 77 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!
Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1402411984

----------


## arimk

Huominen tiistain hitaat; käydään ajamassa rauhallisesti pari tuntia lähialueen pyöräteitä pitkin. 
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmasta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Kävimme kahden hengen joukkueella Kempeleessä kääntymässä. Menomatkalla oli vastatuulta ja tulomatkalla ehkä vähän myötäistä. Pakkastakaan ei ollut kuin pari astetta. 
Mennessä Hakamaan tienoilla koiranturilas aiheutti sydämentykytyksiä. Perheen koira oli irrallaan ja se säntäsi pyörien edestä tien yli. Pientä kontaktia tuli, mutta kaikki osapuolet säilyivät suuremmitta vammoitta. Vastuutonta koiranpitoa, vaikka rouva pisti tapahtuman pentukoiran piikkiin. 
Loppumatka sujui kommelluksitta.

Kiitos ajokaverille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla taas perinteisin menoin. Kahvikattausta olisi tarkoitus etsiä Haukiputtaan Seolta.
Menomatka Haapalehdosta Raitotien vartta pitkin Patelaan ja vanhan nelostien varren pyörätietä pitkin suoraan Haukiputtaalle. Kävästään ennen kahvia pieni kierros kylän ympäri.
Kahvin jälkeen pyörähdetään taas pieni kierros Haukiputaalla ennen paluuta kaupunkiin.
Pakkasta taas lupailee, joten vaatetta pitäisi laittaa reilumpi kerros. Ajovauhti on sitä hitaampaa sorttia ja välillä nostetaan pylvään juurella jalkaa reviirin merkkaustarkoituksessa. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaan kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin taas komeassa talvikelissä. Tiet olivat hyvässä kunnossa, mutta pakkanen meinasi vähän vaivata. Pakkasta oli aamulla noin -20C astetta, mutta onneksi nyt oli yksi niistä kolmesta päivästä jolloin Oulussa ei tuullut lainkaan. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotien vartta kohti Patelaa, jossa suunnaksi otettiin pohjoinen. Haukiputtaalla pyöräytettiin kierros maalaismaisemassa Jussilanperän suunnalla, jotta päästään Seon baariin sopivasti avaamisaikaan.

Seon kahvit ja korvapuustit lämmittivät miehet taas ajokuntoon. Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin pieni kierros Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolella. Aurinkokin alkoi pikkuhiljaa lämmittämään kuuraisia miehiä. 

Kellon Kiviniemessä käytiin ihailemassa auringonpaistetta meren rannalla. Mika käväisi kokeilemassa ajamista meren jäälläkin. Hyvin näkyi pyörä pysyvän hangen päällä. Jäällä näkyi aika paljon hiihtäjiä ja kävelijöitä.  Aurinko houkuttelee näköjään ihmiset ulos koloistaan pitkän kaamoksen jälkeen.

Kaupunkiin päin tultiin Piimäperän ja Ojakylän kautta. Raitotien varressa tuli yksi kuuraparta pyörällä vastaan, mutta muuten oli pyöräteillä aika hiljaista. Loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehtoon ehdittiin vartin yli puolenpäivän. Pakkanen ehti lauhtua lenkin aikana noin seitsemän astetta, eli auringonpaisteessa alkaa olla jo voimaa.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 75 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!
Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1413568631

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Illalla näyttää olevan aikamoinen pakkanen. Minä harrastan jotain vähemmän hengitysteitä rasittavaa toimintaa, kuin pyörälenkkiä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pakkasen vuoksi taas aika pienellä alueella. Ajellaan alkumatkalla Hiukkavaaran ja Sangin sillan kautta Maikkulan Nesteelle kahville. Käväistään kahvin jälkeen mutka Vihiluodossa ja testataan meren jäälle vasta aurattu reitti.
Rauhallisesti ajellaan ja välillä hypitään jäsenet lämpimiksi.
Joulupukki-malliset kinttaat käsiin ja viidet kalsarit jalkaan, niin tarkenee. Naaman päälle kannattaa vetäistä kommandopipo.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki pakkaslenkillä

Tänään ajeltiin taas tuikeassa pakkaskelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin -15C astetta ja raittiin ilman tuntua lisäsi pohjoisenpuoleinen tuuli. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 3 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin uuden Hiukkavaaran ympäriajo. Pyörätiet oli aurattu yllättävän hyvään kuntoon. Ketään muita ei ollut liikkeellä, joten aivan omassa rauhassa matkaa taitettiin. Talvi on jo edennyt siihen vaiheeseen, että aamut ovat jo valoisia. On taas se aika vuodesta, kun ajovalot voi vaihtaa aurinkolaseihin aamulenkeillä.

Hiukkavaarasta jatkettiin jäiselle Sanginjoen tielle. Yhtään asfalttia ei ollut näkyvissä, vaan nastat rapisivat puhtaalla jääradalla. Jonkinlainen lana oli käynyt Sangilla, joten tiellä oli ihan hyvä ajaa. Koiratarhan vierestä jatkettiin Sankivaaraan ja Oulujoen eteläpuolelle.

Sääskensuon tie myöskin aivan jäässä, mutta lana oli jättänyt tämän tien ajamatta. Tärisevää ajouraa oli ihan riittämiin. 

Vähän ennen aamukymmentä mentiin aamukahveille Maikkulan Nesteelle. TV:ssä oli menossa naisten 30 km:n hiihto ja siinä hötäkässä jäi munkit kuvaamatta. Munkit kuitenkin muistettiin syödä ja kahvit juoda. 

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin vanhan nelostien varteen Kempeleen puolelle. Teppolan tien kautta ajeltiin Vihiluotoon meren rantaan. Oulunlahden yli on aurattu luistelureitti, jota pitkin ajeltiin kovassa vastatuulessa Oritkariin. Merellä oli harvinaisen kylmä viima, joten kommandopipolle oli tarvetta. 

Matka jatkui rantareittiä pitkin Hietasaaren kierrokselle. Tällä suunnalla oli jo muitakin ihmisiä liikkeellä. Erityisesti sauvakävely tuntuu olevan muodissa. Lopuksi ajeltiin Toppilan ja Alppilan kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon. Pakkanenkin oli ehtinyt jo lauhtua muutamalla asteella, joten miehet tarkenivat ihan hyvin kotiin asti.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 74 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!
Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1425176868

----------


## arimk

Pakkasia pitelee. En lähde illalla pyörälenkille. Sitten tuleekin muutaman viikon pakollinen tauko. Palataan asiaan myöhemmin.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Haukiputtaan Seolle.
Alkumatkalla Raitotien vartta pitkin Patelaan ja siitä nelostien viereistä pyörätietä pitkin Haukiputtaalle. Käväistään taas kierros Ukonkaivoksen suunnalla ennen kahville menoa. Kahvin jälkeen kierros voidaan tehdä jonkinlainen kierros Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolella ennen kaupunkiin paluuta.
Vauhti on sitä rauhallisempaa sorttia ja reviirit merkataan reitin kulmakohdissa. Nyt on taas se aika vuodesta, jolloin ajovalot voi vaihtaa aurinkolaseihin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisella Haukiputtaalla 

Tänään ajeltiin komeassa pakkaskelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin -10C astetta, mutta aurinko oli jo aloittanut ilman lämmittämisen. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa. 
Alkumatkalla ajeltiin mukavassa myötätuulessa Raitotien vartta Patelaan. Vanhan nelostien vartta jatkettiin pohjoiseen. Haukiputtaalla tehtiin kierros Myllysaarentiellä ja Asemakylän suunnalla ennen kahville menoa.

Vähän ennen aamukymmentä mentiin aamukahveille Haukiputtaan Seolle. Tupa olikin jo täynnä paikallisia ukkoja. Yksi pöytä oli sopivasti meille vapaana. Kahvi ja korvapuusti maistuivat oikein hyviltä parin tunnin ulkoilun jälkeen.

Kahvin jälkeen palattiin takaisin Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolelle. Aseman vanhantien kautta jatkettiin pohjoisten sivuteiden kierrokselle. Aurinkokin lämmitti jo oikein mukavasti poskipäitä. Ilman kommandopipoakin tarkeni ihan kivasti tällä kertaa. Koko helmikuu on ollut harvinaisen kylmää ja kommandopipo on ollut tähän saakka lähes pakollinen varuste.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin mutkitellen takaisin kaupunkiin. Käpylänperän tie oli minullekin aivan uusi ja ennen ajamaton tie. Kiviniemen kalasatamassa käväistiin katsomassa aurinkoista Perämerta. Nyt oli sellainen mukana kevättalven tuntu, kun aurinko paistoi kirkkaalta taivaalta. Aurinkolasit pitää etsiä jostain komerosta, jos ei halua lumisokeaksi.
Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 82 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1435562100

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Liminkaan Kasituvalle kahville. 
Menomatka vanhaa nelostietä pitkin ja palatessa vaikkapa Leton tien kautta.
Vauhtia ei pidetä, vaan rullaillaan rauhallisesti peruskuntoa rakentaen. Tankit tyhjennetään aina tunnin välein ja samalla ryypätään uutta menovettä termospulloista.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lumisessa Limingassa

Tänään ajeltiin lumisateisessa kelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin -1C astetta, mutta paluumatkalla ajeltiin jo märän lumen päällä plussakelissä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla koitettiin etsiä aurattuja reittejä, joilla pääsisi vähän kevyemmin etenemään. Nyt näytti siltä, että kakkosluokan pyörätiet oli aurattu paremmin kuin ykkösluokan reitit. Linnakankaan ja vanhan nelostien varren pyörätiet olivat oikein hienossa kunnossa. Lumisade yltyi välillä valkoiseksi muuriksi, jossa ei kovin pitkälle nähnyt ilman ajolaseja.
Vanhaa nelostietä ajeltiin Tupoksesta Haarasillalle. Tie oli aamulla suolattu, joten peesarin naama ja etumus olivat sopivasti kurassa. Arolla puskettiin tiukkaan vastatuuleen kohti Kasituvan kahvikattausta.

Kasituvalla oli onneksi isojen pullien aamu. Korvapuustikahveilla jaksoi hyvin ajaa seuraavat pari tuntia eteenpäin. Paikalla oli myös pitkämatkalaisia, sillä eräs nuoripari oli menossa Leviltä Turkuun. Kulkupelinä heillä oli kuitenkin nelirenkainen katettu ajoneuvo. 

Paluumatkalla ilma poutaantui ja keli lämpeni. Isot kinttaat alkoivat tuntua oikeasti lämpimiltä ja matkaa taitettiin niska hiessä kohti Kempelettä ja Oulunsalon kierrosta. Lentokentän nurkalla merkattiin reviiri ja ihailtiin kiitotien auraajan työskentelyä. Noin leveää auraa ei näe joka päivä.

Oulunsalon kierrokselta ajeltiin takaisin kaupunkiin päin. Äimäraution ja Kaukovainion kautta palailtiin takaisin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. Pyörät olivat saaneet komean lumikuorrutuksen ja miehet olivat tietenkin nälissään.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 86 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!
Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1447265581

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna vastatuuleen Liminkaan Kasituvan kahveille.
Palatessa vaikkapa Leton tien kautta lentokentälle ja takaisin kaupunkiin.
Vauhti on sitä hitaanpaa sorttia koko reissun ajan. 
Termariin taas kuumaa juotavaa ja hyvät eväät takataskuun, niin ei tarvi nälissään ajella.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisessa etelässä

Tänään ajeltiin tuulisessa kelissä. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla noin -5C astetta, mutta keli oli kovasti lämpenemään päin. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin hienosti aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin vanhalle Iinatin tielle. Metsokankaan ja Linnakankaan kautta ajeltiin tuuliselle arolle vanhan nelostien varteen. Tupos-Haarasilta välillä oli jo aika lailla sula tie. Tuuli ei antanut kuitenkaan armoa, joten töitä saivat tehdä niin vetomies kuin peesaritkin.

Kasituvalla piti etsiä eniten kaloreita sisältävä munkki, joskaan senkään energia ei riitä kuin tunniksi. Takataskusta pitää löytyä lisää syötävää loppumatkalle.  
Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Leton tien kautta lentokentän reunalle. Vastapäivään pyöräytettiin kierros lentokentän ympäri. Ismo tuli sopivasti vastaan kiitoradan päässä. Tuuli tuiversi kuitenkin niin kovasti, ettei kovin pitkäksi aikaa tarjennut jäädä juttelemaan.

Karhuojan kautta ajeltiin Vihiluotoon, jossa olikin kaikkien aikojen yleisöryntäys. Siellä oli menossa lasten hiihtokilpailut sekä jonkinlaiset talvimarkkinat. Hevosrekikyytiäkin näytti olevan tarjolla, mutta me jatkettiin omin voimin meren jäälle luisteluradalle. Vaikka lämpömittari oli noussut plusasteiden puolelle, tuntui merituuli turhankin raikkaalta.

Äimäraution ja Kaukovainion kautta palailtiin lopuksi takaisin Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. Miehet olivat tietenkin nälissään ja janoissaan, mutta muuten hyvissä voimissa.
Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 91 km. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Tässä vielä minun mittarin tallentama reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1458996203

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Haukiputtaan Seolle kahville. Koitetaan ajella vain hyvin aurattuja reittejä ja koitetaan välttää kyntömiehen hommia. Lumisade loppunee ennen aamua, joten jospa sitä auramiehetkin innostuvat vielä töihin.

Muistakaapa kellojen siirto, eli lenkki lähtee Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 08.00 uutta kesäaikaa. Kellonaika onkin ainoa kesän merkki vielä tässä vaiheessa. Eli kintas- ja termospullolinjalla jatketaan tätä talvipyöräilykautta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki kesäajassa

Tänään ajeltiin jo kesäajassa. Kellonaika olikin ainoa merkki kesästä. Pakkasta oli kylmimmillään -20 C, mutta loppulenkistä paistateltiin jo mukavassa pikkupakkasessa. Aurinko paistoi komeasti siniseltä taivaalta koko lenkin ajan. Kesäaika ei aiheuttanut varsinaista yleisöryntäystä, sillä letkan muonavahvuus oli 2 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin hyvin aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhan nelostien varteen. Kellon Kiviniemessä käväistiin katsomassa merenrantaelämää. Oli niin hiljaista ettei pissitauolla tarvinnut mennä kovin pitkälle puskan taakse.

Virpiniemen kautta ajeltiin Haukiputtaan Seolle aamukahville. Pannari oli vielä uunissa, mutta korvapuustikahvit palauttivat menohalut. Naamatkin sulivat kahvin aikana sen verran, että oltiin taas valmiita ulkoilemaan.

Asemakylän kierroksen kautta pyöräytettiin kierros Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolella. Maisema oli komean näköinen, sillä lunta ja aurinkoa oli tarjolla riittämiin. 
Paluumatkalla rullailtiin merenrantoja myötäillen takaisin Haapalehtoon. Aurinko paistoi kirkkaasti, joten ajovalot on nyt vaihdettu aurinkolaseihin.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 83 km ajassa 4,26 tuntia. Kiitoksia ajokaverille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!
Minun GPS-laite ei suostunut aamulla aloittamaan mittausta, joten reitti jäi tallentamatta.

----------


## dreamer

> 08-lenkki kesäajassa
> 
> Tänään ajeltiin jo kesäajassa. Kellonaika olikin ainoa merkki kesästä. Pakkasta oli kylmimmillään -20 C, mutta loppulenkistä paistateltiin jo mukavassa pikkupakkasessa. Aurinko paistoi komeasti siniseltä taivaalta koko lenkin ajan. Kesäaika ei aiheuttanut varsinaista yleisöryntäystä, sillä letkan muonavahvuus oli 2 ajajaa. 
> 
> Alkumatkalla ajeltiin hyvin aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhan nelostien varteen. Kellon Kiviniemessä käväistiin katsomassa merenrantaelämää. Oli niin hiljaista ettei pissitauolla tarvinnut mennä kovin pitkälle puskan taakse.
> 
> Virpiniemen kautta ajeltiin Haukiputtaan Seolle aamukahville. Pannari oli vielä uunissa, mutta korvapuustikahvit palauttivat menohalut. Naamatkin sulivat kahvin aikana sen verran, että oltiin taas valmiita ulkoilemaan.
> 
> Asemakylän kierroksen kautta pyöräytettiin kierros Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolella. Maisema oli komean näköinen, sillä lunta ja aurinkoa oli tarjolla riittämiin. 
> ...



Reitti https://www.relive.cc/view/1470674465

https://ridewithgps.com/trips/21548006

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna merenrantamaisemissa Haukiputtaan suunnalla. Käväistään katsomassa valkoista jäälakeutta useammassa eri kohdassa. 
Kahvit Haukiputtaan Seolla.
Aamut ovat vielä raittiita, joten kuumaa juotavaa termariin ja kinttaat käpäliin niin tarkenee.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisessa Iissä

Tänään ajeltiin vielä talvilenkkiä, vaikka kalenteri on kääntynyt jo huhtikuulle. Ajokeli oli paras mahdollinen, kun aurinko paistoi kirkkaasti koko lenkin ajan. Pakkasta oli aamulla noin - 13C, mutta puolilta päivin oli jo lämpöasteita. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhan nelostien varteen. Alikulkujen seudut olivat jo melko liukkaita, kun eiliset sulamisvedet olivat yön aikana jäätyneet. Patelasta jatkettiin meren rantoja pitkin pohjoiseen. Rykyn kalasatamassa oli ukkoparlamentti koolla parantamassa maailmaa. Kellonkartanon kautta jatkettiin kohti pohjoista.

Nyt ei maltettu pysähtyä Haukiputtaan Seolle, vaan jatkettiin hyvässä kunnossa olevia pikkuteitä kohti pohjoista. Greussin tien kautta ajeltiin Halosenniemelle, jossa ihailtiin vanhaa kylänraittia. Vanhan nelostien ja mutkaisen Räinänperän tien kautta ajeltiin kahville Iihin autokeitaalle.

Paluumatkalla päästiin ajamaan kohti aurinkoa, joten palella ei enää tarvinnut. Aurinkolasit olivat suurin piirtein välttämättömät, niin kirkkaasti aurinko paistoi. Takaisin tultiin omia jälkiä pitkin, joskin Halosenniemessä käväistiin ihailemassa merenrantamaisemia.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 98 km ajassa 5 tuntia. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1483308662

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Liminkaan Kasituvalle kahville.

Oulun pyörätiet ovat juuri nyt erittäin pehmeässä kunnossa, kun lumipolanteen kantavuus on pettänyt. Äsken kun ajelin, niin rengas upposi sohjoon noin 10 cm syvyydelle. Nyt olisi auramiehillä tuhannen taalan paikka käydä auraamassa kerralla kaikki sohjot pois. Yhdellä aurausvedolla saataisiin sula asfaltti esille.
Koitetaan etsiä aamulla kulkukelpoinen reitti Oulun läpi Kempeleen puolelle. 

Vanha nelostie on jo ihan sula pientareita myöten. Ajellaan Kasituvan kahvien jälkeen jonkinlainen kierros aroilla ennen kuin palataan takaisin kaupunkiin.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän tuulisilla aroilla

Tänään ajeltiin vielä talvivarusteilla, vaikka kalenteri on jo pitkällä huhtikuulla. Taas saatiin nauttia komeasta auringonpaisteesta koko reissun ajan. Pakkasta oli aamulla -3C. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vaikeissa olosuhteissa jäisiä ja uraisia pyöräteitä pitkin Metsokankaalle. Heti Kempeleen puolella Linnakankaalla päästiin kuitenkin sulalle asfaltille.

Kempeleen eteläpuolella siirryttiin suosiolla maantien puolelle. Vanha nelostie oli pientareita myöten täysin sula. Saman tien siirryttiin ajamaan maantieletkassa hidasta telaketjua kesän tyyliin. Vauhtia oli ihan riittävästi ottaen huomioon talvirenkaat. 

Kahville kurvattiin Limingan Kasituvalle. Pullakahviruokinnan jälkeen oltiin taas valmiita palaamaan tien päälle. Nyt ajeltiin myötätuulessa Lännen tietä Alatemmekselle. Nelostien ylityksen jälkeen jatkettiin Tyrnävälle ja Murtoon.

Loppumatkalla puskettiin melko kovaan vastatuuleen. Peesissä oli kuitenkin ihan hyvä kyyristellä. Ilmakin oli lämmennyt reilusti ja tie alkoi olla jo märkä. Peesari sai tuttua takarenkaan kurasuihkutusta suoraan silmille, joten kaikki kesän merkit alkavat olla jo ilmassa.
Loppumatkalla jouduttiin taas jäätiköille, kun palattiin takaisin Oulun kehutuille pyöräteille. Jospa ne pyörätiet sulaisivat ensi viikon aikana. Nastarengaskausi on kestänyt jo kohta puoli vuotta. Tavallisesti kesäkumit on pystynyt vaihtamaan alle jo huhtikuun alussa.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 102 km ajassa 4,42 tuntia. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!
Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1496273282

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla talven viimeinen nastasrengaslenkki. Käväistään kahvilla Iin Shellillä.
Alkumatka Haapalehdosta Patelaan pyöräteitä pitkin. Patelasta sitten vanhaa nelostietä pitkin Iin kulmille.
Ajovauhti on vielä talvimoodissa, eli nastarengasvauhtia mennään.
Aamuksi lupailee pakkasta, joten menomatkalla on liukasta keliä luvassa.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-nastarengaskauden viimeisellä lenkillä

Tänään ajeltiin talven viimeinen nastarengaslenkki. Maantie on jo sen verran kuuma, että nastakumit joutavat ensi viikolla roskiin. Tänään saatiin nauttia komeasta auringonpaisteesta koko reissun ajan. Pakkasta ei yllättäen ollutkaan aamulla, sillä mittarit näyttivät peräti yhtä lämpöastetta. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin Patelaan. Suurimalta osin pyörätiet ovat jo täysin sulia, mutta varjopaikoissa olikin sitten ihan kunnolla liukasta. 
Patelassa siirryttiin vanhalle nelostielle, joka olikin jo aivan sula. Matkaa taitettiin noin 25 km/h vauhdilla sievässä jonossa. Pientareetkin ovat jo ihan sulia, mutta melko pölyisiä.

Kahville kurvattiin Iin Shellille. Hiljaista oli niin tien päällä kuin sisälläkin. Patio oli vielä lumen peitossa, joten oltiin ihan suosiolla sisäruokinnassa. 

Paluumatkalla käväistiin Kiiminkijokivartta myöten Alakylässä. Täälläkin suunnalla tie on jo ihan sula ja kuiva, joten maantierenkailla pärjäisi ihan hyvin. Menihän se nastoillakin, mutta työtä sai tehdä selvästi enemmän. Asensin nastakumit alle lokakuun puolivälin jälkeen, joten nastoilla on taas ajettu aika tarkkaan puoli vuotta. Maraton Wintterit kestävät aina juuri ja juuri yhden talven, joten roskiin joutavat saman tien.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 102 km ajassa 4,29 tuntia. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1509651524

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Liminkaan Kasituvalle kahville. Kahvin jälkeen käväistään katsomassa muuttolintuja Tyrnävän aroilla. Palaillaan sitten takaisin vaikkapa Kempeleen tai Muhoksen kautta.
Maantietä pitkin on tarkoitus ajella, mutta todella rauhallisesti. Ajovauhti lienee korkeintaan jotain 25 km/h tienoilla.
Lähtö tuttuun tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-linturetkellä Lakeudella

Tänään ajeltiin ensimmäinen kesärengaslenkki. Aamun ajokeli oli hyvä, sillä tie oli kuiva ja taivas kirkas. Lämpöasteita ei ollut yhtään, eli lukema oli pyöreät +0 C. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vanhan Kajaanintien kautta Iinattiin ja Kaakkuriin. Linnakankaan läpi ajeltiin vanhalle nelostielle, jossa laitettiin hidas telaketju pyörimään. Oli taas mukava huomata pitkän talven jälkeen, että kesärengas rullaa paljon iloisemmin kuin nastakumit. Kaikki olivat liikkeellä jo kesäkumeilla, joskin renkaiden leveys vaihteli yhden ja kolmen tuuman välillä. Liukasta tien pintaa oli vain noin 20 m matkalla, joten täysi kesäkeli tuolla ulkona jo on. Paljasta pintaakin nähtiin, sillä pyöräteiden harjaus on jo aloitettu täällä Oulussa.

Kahville kurvattiin Limingan Kasituvalle. Pullaruokinnan jälkeen matka jatkui Lännentietä pitkin kohti etelää. Alatemmeksen kautta kurvattiin Tyrnävälle katsomaan lintuja ja lintujen bongareita. Linnut löytyivät helposti, sillä niiden viereen tien pientareelle oli pysäköity aina muutamia autoja. Lähellä Korivaaraa oli pellolla komea lauma, jossa oli kymmeniä kurkia levähtämässä pitkän muuttomatkan jälkeen.

Kaikki kevään merkit olivat jo ilmassa, sillä kiilariautot olivat myös nousseet esiin koloistaan. Valkoinen vanha Mersu testasi Tyrnävän aavalla tiellä, että kuinka monen sentin päästä letkan voi ohittaa törmäämättä pyöräilijöihin. Ohitystyyliin kuuluu myös yhden käden ote ratista, sillä toinen käsi oli nostettu ylös keskisormiterveydystä varten. Mitä kuskin päässä liikkuu? Olisi joskus mukava päästä kysymään kuskilta, että mihin hän pyrkii tuollaisella tahallisella liikenteen vaarantamisella. Suhtautuuko hän yhtä aggressiivisesti kaikkiin ihmisiin, joita hän tapaa päivän mittaan kotona, töissä tai kaupassa?

Tyrnävän läpi ajeltiin pienessä vastatuulessa kohti Muhosta ja Korivaaraa. Laukan sillan kautta letka muljautettiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolelle. Täällä oli liikkeellä muitakin pyöräilijöitä, sillä vastaan tuli muutamia porukoita. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Shellin aurinkoisella pihalla.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 110 km ajassa 4,25 tuntia. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!
Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1524342541

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla kahville Iin Shellille. Menomatka suoraan Raitotietä ja vanhaa nelostietä pohjoiseen. 

Ite oon mukana pienellä varauksella. Tänään ajeltiin 4 miehen porukalla B 200 km. Jos pää nousee tyynystä aamulla, niin rivissä ollaan Shellin pihalla aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-tulvalenkillä Kiiminkijoella

Tänään ajeltiin kierros pohjoisen puolella. Aamun ajokeli oli huhtikuun keliksi oikein hyvä, sillä tie oli suurin piirtein kuiva. Lämpöasteita oli aamulla yksi, eli +1 C. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Liikenne oli hiljaista, joten matkaa taitettiin kaikessa rauhassa. Vanhan nelostien piennar oli harjattu, joten reunoillakin oli ihan hyvää ajaa.

Kahville kurvattiin Iin Shellille. Pojat söivät oikein hyvän näköistä aamupuuroa, mutta itse tyydyin perinteiseen pullakahviruokintaan.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin ensin takaisin Haukiputtaalle. Martinniemen risteyksestä kurvattiin vasemmalle kohti Kiiminkijokea. Alakylän lähellä Huruntie menee ihan joen rantaan. Rantatörmällä ihailtiin tulvivaa jokea. Vesi oli korkealla ja siinä meni koko ajan isoja jäälauttoja kohti alavirtaa. Pikkusen ylempänä jäät olivat juuttuneet paikoilleen isoiksi röykkiöiksi. Komean näköinen luonnonnäytelmä kerta kaikkiaan.

Lopuksi Kurvattiin Takalontien kautta Tirinkylän sillalle, josta palailtiin takaisin Alakylään. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuivasjärvellä Kuovintorin pihalla. 
Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 103 km ajassa 3,52 tuntia. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1538427918

----------


## arimk

Aloitetaan tiistain hitaat tauon jälkeen maantielenkillä.
Käydään katsomassa Kiiminkijoen jäätilannetta.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta huomenna klo 18.
Vauhti rauhallista.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Limingan Kasituvalle.
Kahvin jälkeen Lännentien kautta Alatemmekselle ja Tyrnävälle.
Lopuksi Laukan sillan kautta pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki kesäkelissä

Tänään ajeltiin etelän kierros lämpimässä kelissä. Asfaltti oli jo kuumaa, sillä mittarit näyttivät reilua +10 C lukemaa lenkin loppupuolella. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 20 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pikkuteitä pitkin mutkitellen Maikkulan ja Kaakkurin kautta Linnakankaalle. Vanhalla nelostiellä päästiin sitten ajamaan luotisuoraan kohti etelää. Jo alkumatkalla huomasin, että vaatetta on liikaa. Niska hiessä kurvattiin kahville Liminkaan Kasituvalle.

Kahvia ja pullaa riitti hyvin koko marssiosastolle, vaikka paikalla oli myös ulkomaalaisia lintupongareita paikallisen karvalakkiparlamentin lisäksi.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Lännentietä pitkin etelään kohti Alatemmestä. Vastatuulikin helpotti, kun käännyttiin kohti Tyrnävää. Myötätuulessa pojat painoivat vähän reilummin kaasua, mutta letka pysyi kuitenkin hyvin kasassa. Autot olivat tänään hyvällä tuulella, sillä meidät ohitettiin kaukaa ja turvallisesti. Reitin varrella oli kuitenkin kaikenlaisia kuoppia ja railoja ihan riesaksi asti. Kuoppien näyttämistä saatiin taas harjoitella ihan riittävästi.

Tyrnävältä ajeltiin Korivaaran päälle, josta jatkettiin Laukan sillan kautta kohti kaupunkia. Pohjoispuolen tiellä tuli vastaan useita letkoja. Maantiepyöräilykausi on taas selvästi alkanut, kun tien päällä on noin paljon porukkaa liikkeellä.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa paikassa Haapalehdon Shellin pihalla. 

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 109 km ajassa 3,43 tuntia. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Ensi pyhänä on taas perinteinen äitienpäivä, jolloin pidetään äitiä hyvänä ja juodaan munkkikahvit kotona. 08-lenkki huilaa äitienpäivän ja palaa takaisin tien päälle kahden viikon kuluttua.

Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1552963482

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Minä en tänään ehdi mukaan, mutta käykää ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Kesäkelit jatkuvat, iltasellakin tarkenee.
Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki rauhallista vauhtia. Normivauhti n. 25-27 km/h.
Entiset säännöt, ei aika-ajopyöriä tai muissa pyörissä ohjaustangon etupuolelle ulottuvia lisäosia.
Kypärä pakollinen ja jokainen huolehtii omasta vakuutusturvasta. Ajo omalla vastuulla.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään kierrettiin Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie-Lamu-Ylikiimingintien reitti. Loppuporinat pidettiin Ruskossa Kiilletiellä. 
Aurinko paistoi ja muutenkin oli mukavaa. Porukkaa riitti kahteen porukkaan, yhteensä 25 ajajaa. 

Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Maalismaan kierros myötäpäivään.
Aluksi Raitotietä Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä Iin Shellille kahville tai aamupuurolle.
Sitten Maalismaan tien kautta Yli-iin kulmille ja takaisin kaupunkiin.
Loppuparlamentti tutussa paikassa Kuovintorilla.
Vauhti on alle 30 ja lähtö aamukasilta tutusta paikasta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisella Maalismaalla

Tänään ajeltiin pohjoisen kierros kirkkaassa kelissä. Kylmä tuuli puhalteli Perämereltä, kovin välillä kamppeilla ei tarjennut. Mittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +10 C lukemaa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 25 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Letka ajeli pikkusen reilua kolmeakymppiä aika tyvenessä kelissä. Oman pyörän takarataspakka piti melkoista räminää ja meteliä. Viime irrotuksen jälkeen pakka oli näköjään jäänyt löysälle. Kaiken varalta ajelin letkan hännillä, mutta hyvin kaikki osat pysyivät kuitenkin paikoillaan.

Kahville ja aamupuurolle pysähdyttiin Iin Shellille. Juha on innostanut monet muutkin syömään aamupuuroa. Suurempi osa tyytyi kuitenkin perinteiseen munkkikahvikattaukseen.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Maalismaalle Iijokivartta ylöspäin. Raasakkaan asti tie on huippukunnossa. Sen jälkeen pikkuisen huonompi, mutta kuitenkin ihan ajettavassa kunnossa. 
Yli-Iin ja Kimingin välinen tie on huonossa kunnossa, mutta asia korjaantunee piakkoin. Tie korjataan kohtapuolin priimakuntoon. Saattaa olla, että tänä kesänä ajot tuolla tiellä jäävät remontin vuoksi vähäisiksi.

Takalon tiekin on huonossa kunnossa, mutta sen kummempaa remonttia ei taida olla tiedossa. Lopuksi ajeltiin loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 124 km ajassa 4,21 tuntia. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1583855425

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Huomenna jälleen parin tunnin lenkki rauhallista vauhtia. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjois kulmalta klo 18.
Taitaa tulla taasen aurinkolasipäivä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään käytiin Virpiniemessä, Haukiputaalla ja Alakylässä. Hyvä pyöräilykeli houkutti mukaan 27 pyöräilijää. Ajoimme kahdessa porukassa ja molemmat osasivat perille Kuovintorille. Lenkille tuli mittaa noin 55 kilometriä.

Autoilijat ajoivat tänään mallikelpoisesti, eikä mitään mielenosoituksia nähty ainakaan meidän ryhmän kohdalla. Kiitos hyvästä porukkalenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla vastatuuleen pohjoiseen. Kahvit ja aamupuurot Iin Shellillä. Kahvin jälkeen Iin ympäriajo ja takaisin Alakylän kautta. Loppuparlamentti Kuovintorilla.
Rauhassa ajellaan alle kolmeakymppiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisella Iin kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin Iin ympäriajo aurinkoisessa kelissä. Kova tuuli puhalteli taas luoteen puolelta Perämereltä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +10 C lukemaa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 12 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vastatuulessa Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja edelleen vanhalle nelostielle. Letka ajeli hiljaisen Haukiputtaan läpi kohti Iitä. Yksi pieni pyöränkorjaustauko pidettiin ennen kahvitaukoa.

Kahvit ja aamupuurot tankattiin Iin Shellillä. Kokeilin itsekin ruispuurotankkausta ja hyvin toimi. Loppumatkalla ei tarvinnut kärsiä nälästä ja vilusta niin kuin tavallisesti. 

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin Iin kierros. Haminan kautta ajeltiin Iijoen pohjoispuolta pitkin Raasakkaan asti. Maalismaan ja Sorosen tien kautta pitkin palailtiin takaisin nelostien varteen. Yhden vastaantulevan auton kuljettaja tervehti meitä ystävällisesti kaikki sormet ylhäällä. Yleensä aiemmin tervehtijät ovat käyttäneet vain keskimmäistä sormeaan.

Jo aamulla lähtiessä poristiin takaisen vauhdin taktiikasta ja keulamiehen vaihtojen sujuvuudesta. Nyt homma pelitti hienosti, vaikka oli tuulinen keli. Kun ojan puoleisen jonon keulamies vaihtoi vetovuoroa ja jonoa, niin vasen jono ei tukkeutunut. Tuollainen 12 hengen letka ei vielä muutenkaan tee jojoliikettä, vaan meno on mukavan tasaista.

Lopuksi tehtiin ketunlenkki Kiiminkijokivarteen Alakylään, josta palailtiin loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 117 km ajassa 4,10 tuntia. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1599204495

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään kiertämässä Kiiminki, mutta ei kovin kaukaa.
Vauhti jälleen rauhallista. 
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli niin paljon porukkaa, etten saanut tarkkaa lukua. Arvio on 27,5 kammen pyörittäjää.
Reitti oli vanha tuttu Linnanmaa-Alakylä-Takalontie-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie ja Kiilletielle lopetus.
Ajoimme jälleen kahdessa ryhmässä välissä oli hajurako, joka kasvoi loppumatkasta Ylikiimingintiellä.
Sää suosi ja vastatuuli virkisti menoa loppumatkasta. Meidän porukan vetäjät olivat sitä mieltä, että vastatuuliosuus kestää vähemmän aikaa kovemmalla vauhdilla.
Koitelinkoskentiellä joku kossi ohitti meidät sulkuviivan kohdalla tyytti pohjassa. Ei mene hyvin hänelläkään. Muita mielenosoituksia ei tällä kertaa.
Kiitos kaikille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huomenna ei ajeta 08-lenkkiä, koska samaan aikaan on Oulujokiajo. Halukkaat voivat käydä testaamassa ajovirettään 100 km matkalla.
Lähtö on Raksilan uimahallin pihalta klo 10.
08-lenkki ajetaan taas viikon päästä perinteisin menoin.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna, satoi tai paistoi.

Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki.

Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18.

Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Suuntasimme kohti pohjoistuulta. Talvikamppeet oli kaivettu esille. Ajoimme Virpiniemeen ja sieltä Haukiputaalle. Putaan jälkeen ainakin ajoittain myötätuuli vauhditti menoa. Kuovintorille saavuimme muutama minuutti yli 20.
Keskimäärin ajajia oli yhdeksän. Aluksi oli yksi ajaja sarvipääpyörällä joukon jatkona, hän hyytyi Rajakylässä ja ennen Virpiniemeä liittyi toinen korvaava ajaja ryhmään.
Keli oli ennusteita parempi alusta asti ja parani lenkin loppua kohti. Muutamalla autoilijalla oli jälleen huono päivä.
Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle.
Menomatka pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen, josta Oulujoen eteläpuolelle.
Kahvin jälkeen Tyrnävän ja Alatemmeksen kautta kohti kaupungin valoja.
Loppuparlamentti Maikkulan Nesteellä.
Vauhti on sitä hitaampaa sorttia, eli kolmenkympin nopeusrajoitus on voimassa.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Yöpyöräilyreitillä

Tänään ajeltiin pilvisessä kelissä. Alkumatkalla tihuutteli vähän vettä, mutta sade ei kuitenkaan kastellut ajajia kovinkaan pahasti. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +8 C lukemaa, joten tuttu talvivaatetus päälle ja menoksi. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 16 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vastatuulessa pohjoispuolen tietä Muhoksen Leppiniemeen. Pyhäkosken voimalaitoksen kulmilla nostettiin jalkaa ja oikaistiin hetkeksi selkää.

Autoilijat aiheuttivat pari liiankin jännää hetkeä. Juuri ennen Montan leirintäalutta auto lähti letkan ohi siinä jyrkimässä mäessä, jossa ei ole minkäänlaista näkyvyyttä mäen toiselle puolelle. Onneksi kukaan ei tullut vastaan. Jos autoilija olisi odottanut takana 5-10 sekuntia, niin hän olisi voinut suorittaa turvallisen ohituksen. Jos 10 sekunnin takia pitää vaarantaa ison ihmisjoukon turvallisuus, niin olisi mukava tietää, että mihin kuski käyttää nuo säästyneet 10 sekuntia.

Kahvit ja lätyt syötiin Muhoksen Nesteellä. Näillä eväillä jaksoi hyvin ajella pari tuntia eteenpäin tuulisten lakeuksien läpi. Lännentiellä päästiin ajanmaan viimeinkin myötätuuleen. Pojat ja tytöt painoivat ihan reilusti kaasua ja tuossa tuokiossa oltiinkin kaupungin kulmilla.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteen pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille tytöille ja pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Arin säätämän nopeusmittarin mukaan lenkki oli laillinen eikä ylinopeutta ajettu. Hyvillä mielin saatettiin jatkaa lounaskattauksen ääreen.

Nyt iltapäivällä voi katsoa vaikkapa Porvoon ajojen livelähetystä netistä:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRRbG0-5u48

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 117 km ajassa 4,10 tuntia. 
Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1628843486

----------


## arimk

Huominen tiistain lenkki:

Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia maantielaitaa hitaitten vauhtia. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18.

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli vuorossa Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie -lenkki ja päätös Kiilletielle.
Ajajia oli mukana 17 kpl, pari ensikertalaista. Ajoimme vaihtelevasti liikenteen mukaan yhdessä tai kahdessa jonossa.
Yhdessä jonossa ajettuna meistä syntyy aika pitkä letka. Letkan hännillä syntyy väkisellä haitariliikettä. Mikäli ei seurata
aktiivisesti edellä meneviä pyöräilijoitä, tulee helposti jarrutustilanteita jonon hännillä. Kaikki liikkeet kertaantuvat.
Jatkossa voitaisiin jakaa tämänkin kokoinen porukka kahteen ryhmään.
Kuoppamerkkien näytöt eivät kaikilla osuuksilla tulleet jonon hännille saakka. Siitä pitää muistuttaa seuraavassa lähdössä.
Ajokeli oli hyvä, semikesäkamppeissa tarkeni oikein hyvin. Vastatuuli hiljensi loppumatkasta vauhtia siten, että yli(keski)nopeuteen ei sorruttu.
Kiitos ajajille mukavasta lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle. Menomatka pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmille, josta käännös kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Palatessa Lamun kautta Koiteliin ja Alakylään. Loppuparlamentti Kuovintorilla Kuivasjärvellä.
Vauhti on rauhallinen alle 30 km/h. Ja jalkaa nostetaan puun juurella tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisessa Ylikiimingissä

Tänään ajeltiin komean aurinkoisessa kelissä. Oli jo sen verran lämmintä, että jopa minäkin tarkenin lähteä lyhyellä lahkeella tien päälle. Irtohihat ja liivi olivat kuitenkin vielä päällä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +13 C lukemaa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 16 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pienessä vastatuulessa pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmalle, josta jatkettiin kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Yksi vanhemman mallinen punainen BMW oli lähtenyt virityspajalta tien päälle kokeilemaan auton kulkua. Auto ohitti meidät ylämäessä lähellä Ylikiiminkiä keltaisen viivan kohdalla. Vauhtia oli varmaankin yli 150 km/h. Onneksi ketään ei tullut vastaan.

Seon baari oli vielä kiinni, joten ennen kahvia pyöräytettiin kierros Ylikiimingin kylän ympäri. Harvassa paikassa näillä seuduilla pääsee ajamaan noin idyllistä kylänraittia. Lehmät laidunsivat aivan tien vieressä piikkilangan takana. Täällä tuntuu kuin aika olisi pysähtynyt 1970-luvulle. 

Kierroksen jälkeen päästiin Seon kahvipöytään. Kylän isännät olivat tietysti paikalla parantamassa maailmaa, mutta hyvin sekaan vielä mahtui. 

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin lämpimässä kelissä Oulun tiellä Lamun mäelle saakka. Koitelissa pysähdyttiin nostamaan jalkaa ja ihailemaan komeaa koskea. Paikan päällä oli muutakin väkeä kalastelemassa ja istumassa piknikillä sileillä kallioilla. Koitelin rantatien kautta ajeltiin Kiimingin kylälle.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Kiimingistä Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia taas kaikille tytöille ja pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Keskarikin saatiin pudotettua laillisiin lukemiin alle kolmenkympin. Lämpimässä kelissä oli leppoisaa rullailla ruokahuoltoalueelle lounaskattauksen ääreen.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 116 km ajassa 4,01 tuntia. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1643720040

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Käydään tekemässä Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä -reissu. Mikäli on mahdoton kaatosade, minä hoidan nestetasapainoa kotona sisäisesti.

Lähtö sääolojen salliessa Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville ja aamupuurolle Iin Shellille.
Menomatkalla suoraan Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. 
Käväistään paluumatkalla ensin kierros Iissä ja sitten Alakylän kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Loppuparlamentti Kuovintorin pihalla Kuivasjärvellä.
Voimassa on se perinteinen 30 km/h nopeusrajoitus, eli rauhassa ajellaan.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iitä kiertämässä

Tänään ajeltiin Juhannuslenkki komean aurinkoisessa kelissä. Aurinko tuli esille juuri sopivasti aamukahdeksan aikoihin kahden päivän sateiden jälkeen. Lähtiessä tuli mieleen, että tasan puolen vuoden kuluttua on taas jouluaatto. Silloin nautitaan kaamoksesta ja pimeydestä.

Nyt on kuitenkin keskikesä ja jopa minäkin tarkenin lähteä lyhyellä lahkeella tien päälle. Irtohihat ja liivi olivat kuitenkin vielä päällä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla noin +13 C lukemaa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 16 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin tyvenessä kelissä Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Liikenne oli rauhallista, sillä juhannusjuhlijat taisivat olla vielä toipumassa petin puolella.

Kahville ja aamupuurolle pysähdyttiin Iin Shellille. Tarjoilut olivat hyvät ja nälkä siirtyi pari tuntia kauemmas. Kahvin aikana juteltiin käynnissä olevasta Nordkapp-Tarifa ajosta, jossa 36 ajajaa ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti läpi Euroopan nonstop-periaatteella. Liveseuranta on tehnyt pitkänmatkan ajoista yleisötapahtumia, sillä ajoa voi seurata kännykällä tai tietokoneella mukavasi kotisohvalta käsin. Ajosta tekee mielenkiintoisen se, että kaverit ajavat myös meille tutuilla reiteillä. Tuossa on linkki tapahtuman liveseurantaan: https://northcapetarifa-2018.maprogress.com/

Kahvin jälkeen pyöräytettiin Iin kierros. Aluksi pohjois-Iihin ja sieltä Raasakkaan Marionin kauhalle. Iijoen eteläpuolta palailtiin takaisin nelostien varteen. Ilma lämpeni jo niin paljon, että hihat ja muut kuumat vaatteet saattoi pakata takataskuihin.

Paluumatkalla käväistiin katsomassa myös Kiiminkijokea. Alakylän kohdalta käännettiin lopuksi suunta kohti Kuivasjärveä ja Kuovintoria. Yksi autoilija pelasi tänään venäläistä rulettia meidän kohdalla. Hän testasi, että voiko pyöräilijän ohittaa 10 cm etäisyydeltä silti koskematta pyöräilijään. Kyllä näköjään voi.

Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Keskarikin saatiin pudotettua laillisiin lukemiin.
Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 118 km ajassa 4,05 tuntia. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1658565539

----------


## arimk

Käydään huomenna ajamassa Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä -lenkki.
Säätiedotuskin lupailee kesäkeliä.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Ajoimme aiotun Virpiniemi jne. reitin 18 ajajan porukalla. Pari tuntia vierähti nopeasti hyvässä seurassa ja myötätuulen auttamana vauhti kipusi vain vähän ylinopeuden puolelle.
Aurinko paistoi ja moni muukin oli liikkeellä. Virpiniemessä oli paikoin pientä tungosta pyörätiellä mäkiosuudella. Tuossa kohtaa yhdessä jonossa ajaen ohitukset sujuivat sopuisasti.
Autoilijoita oli tänään liikkeellä normaalia enemmän, mikä haittasi jossakin risteyksessä meidän matkan jatkumista. Muuten tänään ei juurikaakaan autoilijoiden mielenilmauksia havaittu.
Aina on joku, joka ohittaessa puskee savut silmille, kun on muutaman sekunnin joutunut vartoomaan ohituspaikkaa.
Kiitokset porukalle reippasta lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Alkumatkalla Vaalantietä pitkin Leppiniemeen ja sitten lättykahville.
Ajellaan palatessa Alatemmeksen kautta Haarasillalle ja takaisin kaupunkiin.
Pidetään vauhti alle kolmenkympin. Tunnin välein oikaistaan selkää ja nostetaan jalkaa.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin komean aurinkoisessa kelissä. Kalenteri kääntyi heinäkuun puolelle, mutta lämpömittarille ei sitä kukaan muistanut kertoa. Samat pipot ja hanskat saa olla päällä ympäri vuoden, jotta täällä Perämeren tuulissa tarkenee. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 12 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujokivartta ylöspäin Leppiniemeen. Tällä pohjoispuolen tiellä oli lenkin mäet. Montan jälkeen joku koneurakoitsija oli käynyt vetelemässä pientareelta ruohoturppaat tielle liikenteen haitaksi. 

Lättykahveille pysähdyttiin Muhoksen Nesteelle. Tytöt paistoivat koko ajan uusia lättyjä. Täällä olisi viihtynyt pitempäänkin, mutta vaarana olisi ollut taas lisälihominen. Kahvilla oli puhetta tänään ajettavasta maantiepyöräilyn SM-kisasta. Ajo näkyy myös suorana lähetyksenä netissä:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCRs8o-GSns

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin Yöpyöräilystä tutulla reitillä. Muhokselta Tyrnävälle ajeltiin mukavassa myötätuulessa, mutta Lännentiellä tuuli kääntyi tietysti sopivasti vastaiseksi. Haarasillan kautta ajeltiin vanhalle nelostielle ja kohti kaupunkia. Kempeleen tienoilla ysiletka ajeli ohitse. Hyvä tempo näytti pojilla olevan.

Loppuparlamenttiin pysähdyttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. Aurinkoisella pihalla oli leppoisaa porista ja nauttia kesästä. Nälkä laittoi kuitenkin miehet liikkeelle ja kohti lounaskattausta. Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Keskarikin pysyi alle kolmessakympissä.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 117 km ajassa 4,05 tuntia. Tuossa on aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/1673399933

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Ajellaan pari tuntia tien tukkona Alakylän suuntaan ja jotain kautta koukataan takaisin.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli mukana kahdeksan ajajaa. Ajoimme Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie -lenkin. 
Sateen uhkasta huolimatta pisaraakaan ei satanut. Tuulikaan ei haitannut ja lämpötila oli kesäinen.
Hyvän lenkin pilasi se tummalla farkulla ajanut autoilija, joka meinasi tappaa porukan vetomiehet. 
Ylikiimingintiellä Saarisen ja Saviharjun välillä tämä sankari ohitti tuplakeltaisen viivan alueella vastaantulevista autoista huolimatta. Ahdasta oli, mutta osumilta vältyttiin.
Pitää hakea GoPro kypärään, jotta näiden kouhujen edesottamuksia saadaan laajempaan tietoon. Nytkään ei saatu rekkaria muistiin.
Kaikesta huolimatta hyvä lenkki, kiitoksia porukalle.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle.
Menomatka Haapalehdosta Kuivasjärven ympyrään ja Alakylän tielle. Kuusamontien kautta Joloksen tielle ja Ylikiiminkiin.
Paluumatka vaikkapa Laukan sillan kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Vauhti on rauhallinen, eli alle 30 km/h. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Joloksen kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin Joloksen lenkki komean lämpimässä kelissä. Jopa minäkin tarkenin ilman liiviä ja hihoja, eli nyt on se kuumin kesä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 15 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vastatuulessa Raitotie kautta Alakylään ja Kiiminkiin. Kuusamontiellä puskettiin yhdessä jonossa vastatuuleen ja loivaan ylämäkeen. Autoliikenne oli kuitenkin aamutuimaan varsin rauhallista. 

Joloksen tiellä oli todella rauhallinen liikenne ja tie on muutenkin mukava pyöräilyreitti. Pientä mäkeä ja kumpua on juuri sopivasti. Tuulikin kääntyi selän taakse, joten ihan reipasta vauhtia paineltiin aamukahveille Ylkiimingin Seolle.

Pullaruokinnan jälkeen matka jatkui edelleen myötätuulessa kohti Laukan siltaa. Yleensä 08-lenkeillä tämä tie ajetaan toiseen suuntaan. Kannattaa ajella välillä vakioreittejä päinvastaiseen suuntaan, niin maisemat näyttävät aivan erilaisilta.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Päivärinteen kautta takaisin Haapalehdon Shellin pihalle. Letkassa ajeli tänään muutamia uusia ajajia sekä myöskin vanhoja tuttuja konkareita. On mukava nähdä, että vuosienkin tauon jälkeen vanhat konkarit palaavat aina välillä tien päälle tuttuun letkaan. 08-lenkki oli taas oikein mukava sosiaalinen tapahtuma, jossa juttu lensi.

Kiitoksia tytöille ja pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Keskari oli pikkuisen ylinopeuden puolella, mutta ei kuitenkaan pahasti.
Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 121 km ajassa 4,03 tuntia. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1688274228

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna klo 18 Linnanmaan Prismalta.
Käydään ajamassa Virpiniemen lenkki. Koetetaan välttää ylinopeudet, vaikka lämpötila on sellainen ettei polviniveliä kolota.
Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Ajajia parveentui 17 kappaletta Prisman kulmalle. Kävimme ajamassa Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä-Kuovintori -lenkin. Ajovauhti säilyi maltillisena, vain hieman sorruimme ylinopeuden puolelle.
Kiitokset mukanaolleille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Muhoksen Nesteelle lättykahveille.
Menomatkalla pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen Pyhäkosken voimalaitokselle.
Muhoksen kahvien jälkeen jatketaan Tyrnävän kautta Alatemmekselle ja Lännen tielle. Lopuksi Haarasillan ja vanhan nelostien kautta Kempeleen läpi loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle.
Pidetään ajovauhti rauhallisena, eli korkeintaan kolmeakymppiä. Tunnin välein pidetään kukkien kastelutauko.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän mailla kuumassa kelissä

Tänään ajeltiin etelän kierros kuumassa kelissä. Jo aamusta tarkeni lyhyillä kamppeilla eikä irtohihoja ja pipoja tarvinnut edes harkita. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 15 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pienessä vastatuulessa Muhoksen taakse Leppiniemeen. Pyhäkosken voimalaitoksen kukat kasteltiin ennen Muhoksen kahvitaukoa. Nesteelle tultiin nyt Ponkilan vanhan sillan kautta. Siitä on hyvä ylämäki suoraan Nesteen kohdalla olevaan liikenneympyrään.

Tänään tarkeni kahvitella myös ulkona patiolla. Tytöt olivat paistaneet lättyjä, joten energiatankkaus tuli suoritettua perusteellisesti.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Tyrnävän viljapeltojen läpi kohti Alatemmestä. Lännentiellä takaa tullut ysilenkki ajeli ohi. Mukavassa myötätuulessa oli hyvä painella kohti kaupunkia. Lämmin ja komea ilma oli houkutellut paljon pyöräilijöitä ulos tien päälle. Lopuksi rullailtiin vanhaa nelostietä Kempeleen läpi Kaakkuriin ja loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteen kuumalle pihalle.

Kiitoksia pojille mukavasta lenkistä! Keskari oli taas pikkuisen ylinopeuden puolella, mutta ei kuitenkaan pahasti.
Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 115 km ajassa 3,51 tuntia. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1703610931

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna

Ajellaan ensin Alakylään ja tehdään paluumatka jotain turvallista reittiä takaisin.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat hellesäässä.
Ajoimme 15 pyöräilijän letkana Alakylään, josta suuntasimme Haukiputaan kautta Virpiniemeen.
Virpiniemestä normi reittä Rajakylään ja kellon lyödessä kahdeksan lukkojarrutus osui sopivasti Tarantellan kohdalle.
Kiitos porukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille kahville.
Menomatkalla Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja siitä vanhalle nelostielle.
Kahvin jälkeen Iin ympäriajo ja lopuksi Alakylän kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Loppuparlamentti Kuovintorilla Kuivasjärvellä.
Ajellaan taas aivan kaikessa rauhassa. Keskari saa mielellään jäädä alle kolmenkympin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki kuuman kostealla Iin kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin Iin kierros kuumassa ja kosteassa kelissä. Aamu valkeni sumuisena ja kosteana, aivan kuin kasvihuoneessa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 15 ajajaa. Yölläkin oli ollut yli +20C lämmintä, joten hyvin tarkeni.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Menomatkalla oli lievä myötätuuli, joten tuossa tuokiossa oltiin Iin Shellin aamukahveilla. Ulkoruokinnassa tarkeni ihan hyvin. Kahvitauon aikana yksi rengas päätti räjähtää omia aikojaan siinä ihan vieressä. Yksi pyöräilijä teki rengastyöt ennen kuin matkaa jatkettiin.

Iin kierros ajeltiin nyt myötäpäivään. Pohjois-Iin kautta ajeltiin Marionin kauhalle ja Raasakan patosillan kautta takaisin Iijoen eteläpuolelle. Pikkusen kastuttiinkin Iin ja Haukiputtaan kulmilla. Sade oli kuitenkin vain virkistävää kesäsadetta.

Parilla autoilijalla oli tänäänkin huono päivä. Pitäähän sitä kiilata, töötätä ja näyttää keskaria, jos joku on lähtenyt ulos pyöräilemään. Tuolla asenteella kuskin verenpaineet ovat tapissa ennen puolta päivää. Jos jokaiselle vastaantulijalle pitää rähistä tuolla tavalla, niin elämä saattaa tuntua ajan mittaan aika raskaalta.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. Keskariksi saatiin tasan 30 km/h. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 
Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 116 km ajassa 3,59 tuntia. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1719479495

----------


## arimk

Hellekelit jatkuvat.
Käydään ajamassa huomenna normi tiistain lenkki. Katsotaan suunta lähtiessä.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Juomaa kannattaa varata mukaan, niin bioteknisellä tauolla ei tarvitse pelkkiä suoloja varistella.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli lenkin lopussa Kuovintorilla lämpöä 27 astetta.
Sitä ennen olimme kiertäneen Virpiniemen, Haukiputaan ja Alakylän kautta, eikä sielläkään palellut.
Kesäinen ilma houkutteli paikalle 22 ajajaa, joista pari suuntasi Alakylän risteyksestä eri suuntaan.
Alakyläntiellä saatiin pitkästä aikaa harjoittaa renkaanvaihdon seurantaa, se sujui sujuvasti.
Kiitos mukana olleille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle.
Menomatkalla Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmalle ja siitä vasemmalle Ylikiiminkiin.
Seon kahvien jälkeen Lamun risteyksen kautta Koiteliin ja Alakylän kautta Kuovintorille.
Rauhassa ajellaan ja entinen kolmenkympin nopeusrajoitus on edelleen voimassa. Välillä poistutaan puskan puolelle tarkistamaan mustikkasatoa ja kastelemaan aluskasvillisuutta.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin helteessä

Tänään ajeltiin Ylikiimingin kierros aurinkoisessa ja helteisessä kelissä. Jo aamulla tarkeni lyhyillä lahkeilla aivan loistavasti. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 22 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pienessä vastatuulessa Oulujokivartta ylöspäin Laukan sillan kulmille. Autoliikenne oli tänään vähäistä, liekö helle väsyttänyt autot. Sen verran kuumaa oli, että juotavaa piti ottaa vähän reilummin. Yhdet rengastyöt tehtiin maantien laidassa ennen kahvitaukoa. Ylikiiminkiin tultiin liian aikaisin, sillä baari aukeaa vasta aamukymmeneltä. Ajankuluksi käväistiin katsomassa kylänraitin ruuhkaa. Kylän kulmilla on vanhoja perinneaittoja vieläkin pystyssä muistuttamassa vanhoista maanviljelysajoista.

Seon pihaan kurvattiin sopivasti aamukymmeneltä. Kylän parlamentti ehti kuitenkin hyökätä tiskille ensin, joten kahvi ja syötävä eväs oli pikkuisen kortilla. Toivottavasti kaikki saivat murua rinnan alle.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Vesalan kautta Huttukylään. Tälle tielle pitäisi tuoda piakkoin asfaltointiporukka töihin. 2-3 km pituinen pätkä on todella huonossa kunnossa. Kaikkia kuoppia ei pysty mitenkään näyttämään. Nyt tuo osuus vetäistiin läpi kovassa myötätuulessa ihan reipasta kyytiä. Onneksi renkaat kestivät kuitenkin ihan hyvin.

Puron ja Takalon teiden kautta ajeltiin Alakylään Kiiminkijokivarteen. Vesi on joessa todella matalalla eikä meidän laskema pilssivesi paljoa pintaa nostanut. Keväällä tuossa samassa paikassa vesi lähenteli sillan kantta, mutta nyt väliä oli monta metriä.

Lopuksi Alakylästä ajeltiin Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. Keskari taisi olla 30,8 km/h, eli melko lähelle kolmeakymppiä päästiin. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 116 km ajassa 3,55 tuntia. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1734963915

Taas meille pyöräilyfaneille riittää netissä seurattavaa, kun Euroopan läpi ajellaan pitkittäin ja poikittain. 

Transcontinental race 2018 #tcrno6 ajetaan Belgiasta Itävallan, Slovenian, Puolan ja Bosnian kautta Kreikkaan. Tapahtuma alkaa tänään sunnuntaina 29.7. Mukana on kolme suomalaista. Reitin pituus on noin 4000 km ja aikaa on 16 päivää. Osallistujia on vajaa 300, joista suurin osa ajaa yksin ja noin 30 pareina. Osallistujat ajavat ilman ulkopuolista apua eli myös kannustajien internetissä antama apu on kielletty. Kannustaa saa, mutta ei vaikuttaa suoritukseen.
Live-seuranta ja lisätietoja osoitteessa https://www.transcontinental.cc/

Toinen juuri alkanut tapahtuma on North cape 4000-ajo, jossa ajetaan Italiasta Gardajärveltä ylös Nordkappiin. Mukana on myös suomalainen Janne Villikka. Mielenkiintoiseksi tämän tapahtuman tekee reitti, joka kulkee Oulun läpi Haapalehdon Shellin kautta.
Live-seuranta löytyy täältä: http://www.northcape4000.com/en/live-event

----------


## arimk

Käydään huomenna ajamassa Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie reitti. Sateet ja ukkoset näyttäisivät tälläkin kertaa karttavan Oulun aluetta. Lämpöä on kuitenkin luvattu lenkin ajaksi noin 30 astetta.
Vaikka meidän vauhti on maltillista, juomaa kannattaa varata riittävästi. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Prisman kulmalle kertyi iltasella 20 ajajaa, joista starttiin osallistui 18. Reitti oli aioittu ja sääennustekin piti paikkansa. Ajoimme kahdessa porukassa pääosan matkaa. 
Autoilijoista ainoastaan yhdellä foortin kuljettajalla oli huono päivä. Hän ohitti letkan Takalontiellä reilua ylinopeutta ajaen meidän kyynärpäitä hipoen.
Meidän menoa vauhditti loistava kesäinen ilma ja myötätuuli. Kiilletiellä loppupalaverissa havaitsimme keskinopeuden nousseen 28,2 km/h. Nopeus oli kuitenkin sopiva kaikille ajajille, kunto alkaa kasvaa.
Kiitos mukana olleille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla lättykahveille Muhoksen Nesteelle.
Menomatkalla Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen ja siitä Muhoksen kahveille.
Paluumatkalla Tyrnävän, Alatemmeksen ja Haarasillan kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Entinen kolmenkympin nopeusrajoitus on vielä voimissaan, joten kaikessa rauhassa rullaillaan.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lakeuden kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin Yöpyöräilystä tuttu reitti lämpimässä kelissä. Vielä on kesää jäljellä, sillä jo aamulla tarkeni ajella lyhyillä lahkeilla aivan loistavasti. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 12 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujokivartta ylöspäin aina Leppiniemeen saakka. Voimalaitoksen nurkalla kasteltiin porukalla rutikuivaa nurmikkoa kaiken varalta. Muhoksen Nesteen kahveille tultiin Ponkilan vanhan sillan kautta. Sillalta on jämäkkä nousu suoraan Nesteen vieressä olevaan liikenneympyrään.

Nesteellä oli jo porukkaa kuin Rovaniemen markkinoilla. Kylän varttuneemmat ukot istuivat aamutuurissa omassa parlamentissaan. Sekaan kuitenkin mahtui ja tytöt olivat paistaneet lättyjä oikein urakalla. Pihallakin tarkeni vielä ihan hyvin.

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin kierros Muhoksen kirkkorannan kautta. Kirkkokin näytti olevan tupaten täynnä. Korivaarasta jatkettiin kohti Tyrnävän lakeuksia. Keltaisina lainehtivat loputtomat viljapellot ovat nyt komean näköisiä. Isännät olivat pikkuhiljaa aloittelemassa puintihommia. Muhokselta Alatemmekselle ajeltiin myötätuulessa ihan mukavaa vauhtia.
Lännentiellä ihasteltiin etelän puolella olevia ukkospilviä. Taivaanranta oli pikimusta, mutta meillä oli suunta kohti pohjoista. Ehdittiin ihan hyvin kuivin nahoin sateen alta pois. Vanhaa nelostietä pitkin ajeltiin lopuksi takaisin kaupunkiin.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Maikkulan Nesteen loppuparlamenttiin. Keskari taisi olla noin 30,8 km/h, eli melkein tavoitevauhtiin päästiin. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 115 km ajassa 3,54 tuntia. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1750821711

North Cape 4000-ajon kärki alkaa jo lähestyä Oulua. Kärkimies ajelee nyt jo Konginkaan kohdalla. Taitaa olla huomenna täällä Oulun seutuvilla. Reitti kulkee Haapalehdon Shellin kautta. Live-seuranta löytyy täältä: http://www.northcape4000.com/en/live-event

----------


## arimk

Huomenna on vuorossa parin tunnin Virpiniemi-Pudas-Alakylän reitti.
Lämpötila on palannut normaalitasolle, jotta pukekaa riittävästi vaatetta. Tiistain lenkillä ei tule työstä lämmin.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman kulmalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään lenkin lopuksi tuli puhetta Tiistain hitaitten historiasta: se taitaa löytyä tästä http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...10#post1692610
Junnu voi tarkentaa.

Kävimme ajamassa Linnanmaa-Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä-Kuovintori 55 km:n lenkin parissa tunnissa. Mukana oli noin 25 ajajaa. Ajoimme kahdessa letkassa ja se tuntuu olevan tämän kokoiselle ajoryhmälle hyvä vaihtoehto.
Autoilijat suhtautuvat suopeammin pienempään porukkaan. Kypäräkameraan ei tallentunut tänään muita kuin muutama läheltä ohittanut autokuski.
Sää on illalla mukavan viileää kesäkamppeissa helteiden jälkeen. Pian kesän helteitä muistellaan haikeudella.
Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Iin Shellille. Menomatkalla Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja siitä vanhalle nelostielle.
Kahvin jälkeen pyöräytetään Iin kierros ja palataan takaisin kaupunkiin.
Lopuksi voidaan käväistä katsomassa Suomen kärkikuskien menoa Raatin ja Toivoniemen kulmilla. Siellä ajetaan huomenna Tervaetappien korttelikisat.
Lenkillä ei pidetä kiirettä, joten kolmenkympin kyyti riittää varmasti. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iin kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin Iin kierros kirkkaassa ja tuulisessa kelissä. Aamu ei enää ollutkaan niin lämmin kuin viime viikkoina, mutta lyhyellä lahkeella kuitenkin pärjättiin. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 15 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Pohjoiseen päin saatiin ajella lievässä myötätuulessa. Lenkillä poristiin suuntamerkin näyttämisestä kääntymistilanteessa. Uuden lain mukaan merkkiä pitäisi näyttää koko kääntymistoimenpiteen ajan. Hommaa kokeiltiin käytännössä ja ihan riittävän haastavaa on jarruttaa ja kääntää pyörä yhdellä kädellä ohjaustangosta kiinni pitäen. Jalallakin voi kuulemma merkkiä näyttää, mutta lukkopolkimilla sekään ei ole aivan helppoa. Joskus tuntuu, että onko lainlaatija itse kokeillut hommaa tien päällä käytännössä. Me näytimme kuitenkin merkkiä vasemmalle ja pidimme pissitauon perinteisessä paikassa Iin kulmilla.

Shellillä oli riisipuurot ja munkit katettuna. Hyvin tekivät kauppansa ja matka saattoi jatkua kohti pohjoista Iin kierrokselle. Marionin kauha ohitettiin nyt pysähtymättä ja Iijoen eteläpuolelle tullessa päästiin ajamaan vastatuuleen.

Martinniemen kohdalta käännyttiin vasemmalle Kiiminkijokivarteen. Alakylän kautta ajeltiin Kuivasjärvelle. Liikenne oli tänään varsin kohteliasta, vain yksi heikompihermoinen autoilija oli liikkeellä perinteisellä tööttäys- ja kiilausmeiningillä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. Keskari oli Arin mukaan tasan noin 30,0 km/h, eli tarkkoja oltiin. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 
Lopuksi ajeltiin kaikessa rauhassa pyöräteitä pitkin Raatinsaareen katsomaan Tervaetappeja. Siellä oli Suomen kärkiajajat ajamassa korttelikisaa. Vauhdikasta oli meno paikan päältä katsottuna.

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 124km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1766762540


Ensi viikolla on taas mielenkiintoista seurattavaa, sillä ammattilaisten maantiepyöräilyn etappiajo ajetaan Norjan puolella Lapin komeissa maisemissa. Arctic Race of Norway ajetaan torstain ja sunnuntain välisenä aikana. Tapahtuma taitaa näkyä myös Eurosportin kanavalla.
https://www.arctic-race-of-norway.com/en/overall-route

Reittiesittely:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbU65ATOUNo

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään ajamassa Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie jne reitti.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman kulmalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa ajamaan.

----------


## arimk

Tänään Prismalle lähtöön ehti vähintään 26 ajajaa. Jakaannuimme heti lähdössä kahteen ryhmään ja ajoimme perätysten reilulla hajuraolla suunnitellun lenkin.
Alakyläntien alun ja Ylikiimingintien ajoimme yhdessä jonossa. Siitä huolimatta Ylikiimingintiellä sattui ja tapahtui.

Lämpötilat alkavat olemaan sopivia, reilut kymmenen astetta. Helteiden jälkeen osa oli jo pukeutunut talvivaatetukseen. 
Vauhti oli jälleen kaikille mukanaolijoille sopivaa, vain hieman ylinopeutta.

Porukkalenkki on aina niin hyvä, kuin sen heikoin lenkki. Nytkään sellaisia ei ollut mukana. 
Kiitos kaikille.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna Ylikiimingin Seolle kahville.
Alkumatka pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmalle, josta vasemmalle kohti Ylikiiminkiä.
Kahvin jälkeen Vesalasta Huttukylään ja Puron tien kautta Takalon tielle, josta loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille Kuivasjärvelle.
Kolmenkympin nopeusrajoitus on vielä voimissaan, eli rauhassa ajellaan.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingissä

Tänään ajeltiin Ylikiimingin kierros tuulisessa kelissä. Vesisadealue meni Oulun ohi yön aikana ja aamulla päästiin ajamaan poutakelissä. Lyhyellä lahkeella tarkeni vielä ihan hyvin. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 16 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Muhoksen puolelle. Hannu Karpon ja Enska Itkosen liikennevalistukselle olisi vielä tarvetta. Tänään nähtiin kaksi autoilijaa, jotka pelasivat ylämäessä venäläistä rulettia. Ohi vaan vaikka mitään ei näe. Onneksi ei tullut rekkaa vastaan. Jos autoilija jaksaisi odottaa 10-15 sekuntia, niin hän voisi suorittaa turvallisen ohituksen ja elää vieläpä vanhaksi. Onneksi noin 99% autoilijoista osaa ajaa kohteliaasti.

Laukalta Ylikiiminkiin ajeltiin reippaassa myötätuulessa. Seluskajärven kohdalla oli iso peräkärry ojassa. Näytti siltä, että kärry oli irronnut vauhdissa auton peräkoukusta ja mennyt omia menojaan ojaan. Kuski ihmetteli tilannetta vieressä ja näytti soittavan vetoapua paikalle. 

Harvoin on näin kovaa tuulta, vaikka Oulussa tuuleekin 362 päivää vuodessa. Ylikiiminkiin tultiin etuajassa, joten ajan kuluttamiseksi ajeltiin kierros hiljaisella kyläraitilla ennen kahville menoa.

Seon baarissa ei ollut kahvia tarjolla kuin muutamalle ensimmäiselle, vaikka eilen soittelin pöytävarauksen koko marssiosastolle. Kovasti on tämän baarin toiminta mennyt alaspäin viime aikoina. Kahvia oli pikkuisen pannun pohjalla ja tiskissä vain muutama munkki. Tuossa baarissa ollaan käyty kahvilla aina 1990-luvun alusta saakka ja ennen Seo oli kuuluisa hyvästä palvelusta ja tarjontaa oli yllin kyllin. On näköjään aivan sama soittaako Ylikiimingin baariin etukäteen vai ei. Tarjonta on joka tapauksessa aina sama. Ylikiimingin kierros on kuitenkin Oulun seudun parasta pyöräilymaastoa, joten mielellään tuonne ajelisi useamminkin. Omat eväät ovat tietysti aina varma valinta.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin kovassa sivutuulessa Vesalan kautta Huttukylään ja Puron tielle. Alakylässä vastaan iski jämäkkä vastatuuli. Puuskat olivat sitä luokkaa, ettei aurinkokantta ollut ollenkaan. Perämiehetkin joutuivat oikeasti polkemaan. Lopuksi ajeltiin Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. Keskari oli melko lähellä kolmenkympin lukemia. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 116 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1782288640

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Pienoinen kesäflunssa kiusaa, mutta ei ole vielä selättänyt.
Mikäli olo ei tästä pahene, huomenna Prisman nurkalla klo 18 lähtövalmiina.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän kierros. Menomatka Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Leppiniemeen ja siitä lättykahville Muhoksen Nesteelle.
Paluumatka Tyrnävän pottupeltojen läpi Alatemmekslle ja Haarasillan kautta vanhalle nelostielle. Loppuparlamentti Maikkulan Nesteellä.
Ajellaan aivan rauhassa, kun kuumin kisakausi alkaa olla jo takana. Kolmenkympin nopeusrajoitus on vieläkin voimissaan.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Muhoksen lättykahveilla

Tänään ajeltiin etelän kierros hienossa kelissä. Yö oli ollut kirkas ja kylmä, joten pitkän lahkeen taktiikalla piti lähteä liikkeelle. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 22 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin uuden Hiukkavaaran kierros, jolla vältettiin Vaalantien liikennevalot. Raitotien varren uusi pyörätie alkaa jo olla valmis, joten Oulukin on saanut uuden kehätien. 

Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä ajeltiin Leppiniemeen. Montan leirintäalueen jälkeen vastaan tuli yksi Mersu lujaa vauhtia kaasu kaasu pohjassa, mutta onneksi kuitenkin omalla kaistallaan.  Muhokselle tultiin Ponkilan vanhan sillan kautta. Muhosjoelta on hyvä nousu suoraan Nesteen kohdalla olevaan liikenneympyrään.

Nesteellä oli hyvät lättykahvit. Evästä riitti hyvin koko marssiosastolle. Näillä eväillä pyörä liikkui mukavasti pari tuntia eteenpäin. Ilmakin oli lämmennyt jo niin paljon, että pitkät housut joutivat takataskuun. Tyrnävällä oli alkamassa pottujen nosto. Urakka on iso, sillä peltoja riittää kilometritolkulla. Tien päällä oli myös oranssi velomobiili. Härveli ohitti meidät Lännen tiellä reippaalla vauhdilla. 

Limingan Haarasillalta tultiin vanhaa nelostietä pitkin kaupunkiin. Matka taittui mukavasti pienessä myötätuulessa. Liikkeellä oli yllättävän paljon muitakin pyöräilijöitä. Ajokelit ovat vielä parhaimmillaan, joten mikäs tuolla on ajellessa. Koitetaan ajella 08-lenkkejä maantiellä syyskuun loppuun asti. Sitten lokakuun puolella aloitellaan syksyn soratielenkkikausi.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Kempeleen läpi Maikkulan loppuparlamenttiin. Keskari oli kuulemma noin 30,2 km/h tienoilla, eli melko lähellä kolmenkympin lukemia. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! 

Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 120 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1798031518

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään ajamassa Alakylä-Takalo-Puro-Ylikiimingintie lenkki.
Lämpötilaennuste näyttää suotuisia lukemia.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Klo 18 kokoontui 18 pyöräilijää Prisman kulmalle. Suuntasimme Alakylään ja siitä jatkoimme suunnitellusti lähes lenkin loppuun. Paimentamistaidot olivat parissa viikossa pahasti ruostuneet. Viimeisissä risteyksissä suuntamerkkiä näytettiin sinne sun tänne ja lauma tai takaa katsottuna katras meinasi hajaantua ennen aikojaan omille teilleen. Itsekin oli osallisena tuohon parveiluun. Onnellisesti kuitenkin päästiin maaliin ilman haavereita. Takana tuleva ryhmä ajoi oman todistuksen mukaan mallikkaasti loppuun saakka. Ottakaamme oppia heistä.
Autoilijoiden lisäksi moottoripyöräilijöillä näkyy esiintyvän syysoireita. Kun ajoimme kahdessa ryhmässä, takimmaisen ryhmän yksi pärinäpoika oli ohittanut noin vaaksan etäisyydeltä. Meidän kohdalla ohitus tapahtui tyytti pohjassa. Kaikkiaan moottoripyöräilijöitä oli neljän parvi.
Autoilijat ohittelivat myös Alakyläntiellä huolestuttavan läheltä. Lenkin alussa Kaitoväylällä vastaantulevan auton vänkäri heilutteli kättään katon yläpuolella. Letkasta kuului kolinaa, mutta jäi epäselväksi, heittikö kaveri jotain meidän suuntaan.
Koetetaan me pitää oma tontti kunnossa. Autoilijoihin emme voi vaikuttaa, ainakaan lyhyellä aikavälillä.
Kiitos kaikille mukavasta lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla aamukahville ja puurolle Iin Shellille.
Menomatkalla Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä pitkin ylös pohjoiseen.
Kahvit Iin Shellillä ja kahvin jälkeen Iin kierros. Paluumatkalla kierros Alakylän kautta. Loppuparlamentti Kuovintorilla Kuivasjärvellä.
Kuumin kisakausi lienee jo takana, joten aivan rauhassa voidaan ajella korkeintaan kolmeakymppiä.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iitä kiertämässä

Tänään ajeltiin Iin kierros aurinkoisessa kelissä. Aamu oli jo kylmä ja pilvinen, mutta kymmenen maissa tuli esiin aurinko ja samalla myös kesäinen lämpö. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 13 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin täysin tyvenessä kelissä Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Autoilijoilla oli hyvä päivä. Liikkeellä oli vain lainkuuliaisia ja leppoisia ihmisiä. Meitä ei ahdisteltu millään tavalla, joten matka taittui rauhallisissa merkeissä.

Iissä pysähdyttiin Shellillä aamukahveille ja riisipuurolle. Shellin pihalla otettiin samaan aikaan kaksi eri potrettia. Toisessa oli pyöräilijöitä ja toisessa saman verran sorsien metsästäjiä. Samat eväät näyttivät olevan molemmilla. 

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessa Iijoen pohjoispuolelle. Tänä vuonna ei ole päästy ajamaan perinteistä Ii-Yli-Ii-Kiiminki kierrosta tietöiden vuoksi. Marionin kauhan kohdalta käännyttiin tänäänkin takaisin Iijoen eteläpuolelle. Asemakylän kautta palailtiin takaisin nelostien varteen.

Paluumatkalla otettiin Martinniemen kohdalla käännös vasemmalle. Kiiminkijoen vartta myöten noustiin Alakylään. Lopuksi rullailtiin Alakylästä loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille Kuivasjärvelle. Arin aina tarkka mittari on kalibroitu lukemaan 30 km/h, koska joka kerta meillä on näköjään sama keskinopeus.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 118 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1813552977

----------


## arimk

Kesäpyöräkelit jatkuvat vielä muutamia viikkoja.
Käydään huomenna tiistaina ajamassa Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylän kierros.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta ilta kuudelta.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Meitä oli tänään melkoinen joukko, laskekaa itse tästä. Minä sain 23 kpl itseni mukaanlukien, kun kurvasimme Kuovintorille.
Keli oli suotuisa ja autoilijoiden tai muiden tielläliikkujujien kanssa ei tullut eturistiriitoja.
Koko ajan ryhmäajomme ei ollut aivan täydellistä, mutta parhaamme teimme. Sellaista elämä on.
Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Muhoksen Nesteelle aamukahville. Menomatka pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Leppiniemeen, josta siirrytään joen eteläpuolelle.
Lättykahvit Nesteellä ja jatkot Tyrnävän ja Alatemmeksen kautta Lännentielle.
Lopuksi vanhaa nelostietä pitkin Kaakkuriin ja loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle.
Rauhassa rullaillaan korkeintaan kolmeakymppiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisella etelän reissulla

Tänään etelän kierros tuulisessa kelissä. Aamu oli kylmä ja sumuinen eikä lämpöasteitakaan ollut kuin +5C. Kahvin jälkeen sumu kuitenkin hälveni ja loppumatka saatiin ajella aurinkoisessa kesäkelissä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 12 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla käväistiin ensin testaamassa uusi Raitotien jatke. Oulun ensimmäinen kehätie avataan liikenteelle virallisesti huomenna aamulla. Kaikki oli jo nyt aamulla valmista, vain autot puuttuivat. Huomenna sekin puute on korjattu.

Pohjoispuolen tietä ajeltiin vastatuulessa Muhoksen puolelle Leppiniemeen. Aamut ovat jo kylmiä, joten pitkät kamppeet piti olla päällä. Leppiniemessä oikaistiin selkää ja nostettiin jalkaa ennen Oulujoen ylitystä. Ponkilan vanhan tien kautta noustiin kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle.

Nesteen tytöt olivat paistaneet lättyjä ja keittäneet hyvät aamukahvit. Näillä eväillä jaksoi hyvin ajella pari tuntia eteenpäin. Kahvilla poristiin myös Ruska-ajosta. Meille on taas seurattavaa, kun tulevana perjantaina starttaa Ruska2018. Kyseessä on Suomen läpi ajaminen mutkitellen etelästä pohjoiseen. Lähtöpaikkana on Turku ja maali on Kilpisjärvellä. Matkaa ajajat taittavat noin viikon aikana rapiat 2000 km. Lisää tietoa löytyy tuolta: https://www.randonneurs.fi/ruska-rid...-finland-2018/

Muhoksella laskettiin jyrkkä kirkonmäki alas jokirantaan ennen kuin matkaa jatkettiin kohti aavoja aroja. Tyrnävän pelloilla oli koolla paljon maastamuuttajia. Kymmenet kurjet olivat kokoontuneet pelloille syömään ennen pitkää muuttomatkaa. Sopivan myötätuulen sattuessa kohdalle nousee kurkien letka ylös taivaalle ja suunnaksi otetaan lämpimät maat.
Tyrnävän läpi ajeltiin hyvässä myötätuulessa kohti Alatemmestä ja Lännentietä. Vanhalla nelostiellä Kempeleessä kohdalle sattui aamun ainoa tööttäävä auto. Ajeltiin tien reunassa yhdessä jonossa ja töötti soi takana tiukkaan sävyyn. Ei oikein saatu selvää, että mikä autolla oli hätänä.
Lopuksi rullailtiin loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. Arin mittarin mukaan keskari oli noin 29,4 km/h tienoilla.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 122 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1829244354

----------


## arimk

En ehdi tänään tiistain hitaille. Työt haittaavat harrastusta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Iin Shellille. 
Menomatkalla Raitotietä Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä Iin Shellille.
Kahvin ja aamupuuron jälkeen Iin kierros ennen paluuta takaisin etelän maille. Käväistään palatessa kierros Jokikylän ja Alakylän kautta ennen Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttia.
Syksy painaa päälle ja vauhdit saavat hidastua. Eli keskari tähdätään alle kolmenkympin lukemiin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisella Iin reissulla

Tänään ajeltiin Iin kierros tuulisessa ja kirkkaassa kelissä. Aamulla oli syksyinen +5C asteen keli. Tuuli puhalteli lounaan suunnalta. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 12 ajajaa. 
Alkumatkalla paineltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan. Aamu oli melko kylmä, joten hanskat ja kengänsuojat piti olla tiukasti päällä. Leppoisassa myötätuulessa matka joutui mukavasti kohti Iin kahvipaussia.

Tarjolla oli normaalin pullakahvikattauksen lisäksi riisipuuroa. Pojat söivät kattilat tyhjiksi, joten hyvin kävivät eväät kaupaksi. Kahvilla oli puhetta parhaillaan menossa olevasta Ruska-ajosta. Ajajat lähtivät liikkeelle perjantai-iltana Turusta ja nopeimmat ovat nyt menossa suurin piirtein Syötteen lähellä.
https://www.randonneurs.fi/live/ruska2018/

Iissä ajeltiin Pohjois-Iin ja Raaasakan voimalaitoksen kautta Marionin kauhalle ja Asemakylän kautta takasin nelostien varteen.
Haukiputtaalta ajeltiin vanhaa tielinjausta pitkin Asemakylän ja Jokikylän läpi kohti Alakylää. Nämä vanhat sivutiet ovat maisemallisesti Oulun seudun parasta antia.

Alakylästä Kuivasjärvelle ajeltiin rajussa vastatuulessa. Isojen selkien takana oli hyvä lymyillä tuulensuojassa.
Lopuksi rullailtiin loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille. Arin mittarin mukaan keskari oli pikkusen alle 29 km/h.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 119km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1844748901

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Tehdään pyöräretki Alakylään, josta jatketaan Takalon- ja Purontien kautta Ylikiimingintielle.
Lopetetaan lenkki Kiilletielle Ruskossa.
Viimeisiä maantieyhteislenkkejä. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat ajettiin 11 ajajan joukkueella. Syksyisessä säässä kierrettiin suunniteltu reitti. Loppumatkasta tarvittiin valaistusta, mutta vielä selviää vaatimattomalla tuikulla.
Ajajat olivat valojen suhteen hyvin varustautuneita, vaikka asiaa en huomannut erikseen ennalta korostaa.
Mikäli ajokelit säilyvät tällaisina, vielä ensi viikolla ajetaan maantiellä. Sitten siirrytään metsäpoluille ja -teille. Siitä tarkemmin myöhemmin.
Kiitos kaikille mukanaolleille.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän kierros. Kahvit Muhoksen Nesteellä.
Alkumatkalla uutta Raitotietä pitkin Hiukkavaaraan ja Vaalantielle. Mennään vaihteeksi Montan voimalaitoksesta joen eteläpuolelle.
Nesteellä perinteiset lättykahvit, jonka jälkeen Tyrnävän aroille katsomaan muuttolintujen lähtöä.
Lopuksi Lännentien kautta Haaransillalle ja loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle.
Jos aamulla vielä tuuleskelee, niin koitetaan ajella vastaiseen hiljalleen.
Keskari saa taas jäädä selvästi alle kolmenkympin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisella etelän reissulla

Tänään ajeltiin etelän kierros tuulisessa kelissä. Aamulla oli lämpöä noin +8C asteen verran. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Hiukkavaaran kierros uutta Raitotietä pitkin. Pohjoispuolen tietä ajeltiin sivuvastaisessa tuulessa Monttaan Muhokselle. Voimalaitoksen nurkalla nostettiin jalkaa ja ihailtiin samalla Tervareitistön opastetaulua.

Ponkilan mäen kautta noustiin ylös kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Tytöt olivat paistaneet lättyjä, joten hyvin saatiin tankattua loppumatkaa varten.

Kahvin jälkeen laskettiin iso mäki alas Muhoksen kirkolle ennen Tyrnävälle menoa. Pelloilla oli jo lähdön tunnelmaa, sillä kurkia näkyi monessa kohdissa satamäärin. Olivat syömässä evästä ennen pitkää muuttomatkaa. Näkymä oli kuin täpötäydellä lentokentällä, jossa matkustajat odottavat etelän maille vievän lentokoneen lähtöä. Tyrnävän aroilla tuulee aina, mutta erityisesti tänään tuulta riitti tasapuolisesti kaikille. Kurjetkin odottivat selvästi myötätuulta ennen matkaanlähtöä.

Lännen tiellä päästiin ajamaan myötätuuleen kohti pohjoista. My tempo taisi tulla vastaan Alatemmeksen ja Limingan välillä. Pojilla näytti olevan vastatuuleen sama vauhti kuin meillä myötätuuleen. 

Haarasillalta tultiin mukavassa myötätuulessa Kempeleen läpi loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. Keskari taisi olla noin 29 km/h lukemissa.
Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 119 km. 
Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1859990880

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaitten viimeinen maantielenkki huomenna.
Käydään ajamassa Virpiniemen suuntainen lenkki. 
Bioteknisen tauon jälkeen on syytä sytytellä ajovaloja, joten varatkaa jonkinlainen tuikku mukaan. Takavalon voi sytyttää jo lähtöpaikalla.
Lähtö entiseen tapaan Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain viimeinen maantielenkki ajettiin hienossa syyssäässä. Alkumatkasta ripisteli muutamia vesiä ja loppumatkastakin tie oli märkä.
Alkuun ajetiin myötätuuleen kaasu pohjassa, mutta loppumatkasta löysättiin. Keskinopeus oli vain hieman yli 27.
Tänään meitä oli yhdeksän ajajaa jonossa. Ensi viikolla mennään metsään, saa nähdä minkälainen vaikutus sillä on osanottomäärään.
Illalla hämärä tulee yllättävän aikaisin. Valot olivat tarpeen, eikä kenelläkään tainnut olla tummia laseja.
Metsässä tarvitaan tehokasta valaistusta. Pyörän akkuvaloja näyttää olevan tarjouksessa paikallisissa liikkeissä. Vähintään muutama kymppi kannattaa panostaa valaistukseen.
Kiitos mukana olleille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle. Menomatka Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmalle ja siitä käännös vasemmalle Ylikiiminkiin.
Palatessa ajellaan Vesalasta Huttukylään ja Puron tien kautta Takalon tielle. Lopuksi Kuovintorille Kuivasjärvelle.
Huominen lenkki on tämän kesän viimeinen 08-lenkki maantiellä. Mitään erityistä kiirettä ei tarvi pitää, sillä Seon baari avautuu vasta aamukymmeneltä. Keskari saa jäädä reilusti alle kolmenkympin.
Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Kesän viimeinen 08-maantielenkki

Tänään ajeltiin kuin viimeistä päivää. Maantiekauden viimeinen reissu ajeltiin perinteisellä Ylikiimingin reitillä. Keli oli kostea, muttei kuitenkaan selkeästi satanut. Lämpömittarit näyttivät noin +7C asteen keliä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 12 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin jämäkässä vastatuulessa Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmille. Ylikiiminkiin päin käännyttäessä saatiin tuuli selän taakse. Autoliikenne oli todella hiljaista, mutta vastaan tullut nuori autokuski osasi sentään näyttää keskaria meille vastaantulijoille. Mielenpahoituksen syy jäi meille kuitenkin jokseenkin epäselväksi. 

Ylikiimingin Seolla on kaksi ulko-ovea. Karvalakkimiehet osasivat ryhmittyä sen oven viereen, joka avataan aamulla aina ensimmäisenä. Kypäräpäiset valitsivat puolestaan viimeisenä avattavan oven. Tiskille tultiin tässä järjestyksessä ja munkit oli viety ennen kuin niitä eniten tarvitsevat ehtivät paikalle. Tyttö aikoi kyllä paistaa 6 minuutissa uusia munkkeja. Tällä kertaa kaikki saivat kuitenkin lopulta jotain syötävää raittiin ilman lisäksi.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Vesalan ja Huttukylän välisellä tiellä. Puolivälissä on melkoinen kuoppien keskittymä. Kovin lähellä edellä menijää ei voinut ajaa ettei vahingossa aja monttuun. Jos tiemestareilla olisi jäänyt sukanvarteen ylimääräistä rahaa, niin tuolle suunnalle voisi investoida pari kilometriä uutta asfalttipintaa.

Alakylästä Kuovintorille saatiin ajaa jämäkässä vastatuulessa. Keulamiestä vaihdettiin varsin tiheään, joten pikkuisen homma helpottui. Tuulta riitti kyllä ihan hyvin myös meille peesareillekin.
Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuovintorin pihalla. Keskari taisi olla vähän yli 29 km/h lukemissa. 
Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 113km. 

08-maantiekausi on nyt tältä kesältä ohi ja ensi pyhänä siirrytään sorateiden puolelle. Soratiepyöräksi käy mikä tahansa, mutta renkaan leveys olisi hyvä olla vähintään 32-35 mm luokkaa. Leveämpi rengas tarjoaa mukavammat ja pehmeämmät kyydit.
Tässä olisi tämän aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1874682217

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaitten mettälenkki huomenna.
Käydään ajelemassa Kalimenkylän suunnalla pari tuntia. Vauhti on rauhallinen.
Metsässä on pimeää, joten valoilta vaaditaan vähintään kohtuullista tehoa ja riittävää turnauskestävyyttä.
Lenkki ajetaan sellaista reittiä, jotta 33 mm:n nappularenkaillakin pärjää. Renkaan leveydelle ei ole ylärajaa.
Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Tänään mentiin mettään ja heti eksyttiin. Kuusihenkisellä joukkueella tehtiin Kalimenkylän takamaastossa ylimääräinen piruetti. Sakkolenkki oli suunnitteilla Auranmajan maastoon, mutta nyt se tapahtui puolihuolimattomasti jo aikaisemmin.
Sää oli mainio, muutama aste lämmintä eikä satanut. Lenkkiseura oli myös erinomaista, parituntia hurahti nopeasti. Kaikki oli varustautuneet riittävillä valolähteillä. Valoa ei vielä tarvitse aivan alusta, joten tässä on hyvä testata kalustoa.
Kiitos mukanaolleille.
Tässä lenkki kartalla.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla sorateitä pitkin Haukiputtaan Seolle pannarikahville. Arilla saattaa olla jonkinlainen soratiereitti mielessään. Kannattaa ottaa mukaan reilusti vaatetta, sillä aamulla saattaa olla pikkupakkanen. 
Vauhti on rauhallista ja pissitauot hidastavat menoa entisestään. Sama vinkki toimii nykyisin 08-lenkillä kuin ennen vanhaan baarireissuillakin, eli varakumi mukaan takataskuun.
Lähtö on Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki pohjoisen sorateillä

Syksyn soratiekausi avattiin tänään Arin nuotittamalla pohjoisen kierroksella. Aamulla oli komea ja kirkas pakkaskeli. Lämpömittarit näyttivät kylmimmillään noin – 6 C asteen keliä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. Sen verran oli kylmä, jotta nahkakinttaat piti laittaa käpäliin.

Ari oli nuotittanut hienon reitin, jossa kahville ei menty tietenkään suorinta tietä. Kahden ja puolen tunnin soralla ja poluilla ajamisen jälkeen kurvattiin kuitenkin Haukiputtaan Seon tuttuun pihaan ja päästiin pannarikahveille. 

Viimeiset puoli vuotta on ajeltu asfaltilla, joten nyt välillä on ihan mukavaa vaihtelua käydä tuolla sivuteiden puolella. Oulun seudulla on tiheä soratieverkosto, jossa uutta ajettavaa reittiä riittää monelle reissulle. Toivottavasti nyt on pitkä ja lämmin syksy ilman paksuja kinoksia, niin päästään ajamaan seuraavat pari kuukautta sorateitä pitkin. Joulukuun puolivälissä on taas vuorossa perinteinen Talvipäivänseisaus-ajo, jossa saa sitten ajella vähän pidemmän kaavan kautta. Lisää tietoa löytyy tuolta: https://www.randonneurs.fi/kalenteri/

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin osittain samoja reittejä pitkin, mutta nyt tultiin kuitenkin vähän lyhyempää reittiä pitkin takaisin Haapalehtoon. Lämpötilakin oli jo plussan puolella, joten lokakuun keliksi nyt oli aivan loistava ilma ajella.

Lopuksi kurvailtiin kuntorataa pitkin loppuparlamenttiin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. 
Kiitoksia ratamestarille ja kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 86 km. 
Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/1889350705

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna

Käydään ajelemassa/eksymässä Linnanmaan pohjoispuolisiin pimeisiin metsiin.
Yritetään palata lähtöpaikalle parissa tunnissa.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli mainio syyssää ajella metsäteitä ja -polkuja. Seitsemän ajajan porukalla kävimme ajamassa osittain vanhan kertausta viimeviikolta, osittain uusia uria.
Minäkin muistin väliin katsoa Garminin reittiä, eikä eksytty. Huonommin oli käynyt saksanpaimenkoiralle, joka oli eksynyt Keinukankaalla omistajastaan. Me ei voitu auttaa tilanteessa.
Parissa tunnissa teimme n. 33 km:n lenkin ja osuimme takaisin Linnanmaalle.
Kiitos mukanaolleille.

----------


## arimk

Esa teki tälläkertaa lenkin muualle. Tein vähän tiedusteluja ja jonkinlainen ympyrälenkki siitä tuli. Käydään Kiimingissä kahvilla suunnilleen puolessa välissä. Cyklolla pitäisi selvitä lenkistä.

----------


## arimk

Päivän lenkki Kiimingin suunnalle kesäisessä kelissä. 
Tänään mukana oli seitsemän pyöräilijää. Jäälin takamaastossa väistelimme alkumatkasta hirventappajia. Yksi mies kurkisteli puskasta ase tanassa. Minä huutelin, että pistä varmistin päälle, me olemme rauhoitettuja eläimiä. Puskasta kuului "turpa kiinni hirvi".
Kiimingissä kahviteltiin ABC-asemalla. Kahvitila oli kutistunut puoleen entisestä, mutta hyvin silti sovimme.
Kalimenlammentiellä pari autoa hidastivat matkan tekoa, onneksi väistyivät syrjään. Pyörä näyttäisi olevan metsätielläkin nopein kulkuväline.
Kiimingin lenkillä reitille tulee väkisin aika pitkästi asfalttiosuuksia. Kukaan ei pitänyt sitä pahana, enemmän tuli kommentteja Sequoian 29x2" renkailla tehdystä reitistä. Kuulemma upotti jossakin kohtaa. Se voimalinjan alusta, johon muutama vuosi sitten olimme upota, oli nyt hyvä ajaa.
Matkaa kertyin n. 70 km ja selvisimme minuutin yli 12 takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Kiitos mukanaolleille.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Käydään ajamassa huomenna metsässä pari tuntia rauhallista vauhtia. Yritetään maltaa olla eksymättä.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18 ja palataan samaan paikkaan.
Tervetuloa ajamaan.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain ei kovin hitaat tänään seitsemän ajajan voimin:
Kävimme tekemässä seikkailuretken Linnanmaan pohjoispuolisiin metsiin. Parissa tunnissa ajoimme 39 km:n lenkin pääosin metsäautoteitä.
Yhden kerran saimme kokea rengastyöelämyksen. Aluksi piti lukea pyörän käyttöohje, ennen kuin rengas suostui irtoamaan. Mahtavia nämä nykyiset läpiakselit.
Rengastöiden vuoksi vähän myöhästyttiin aikataulusta. Seuraavalla kerralla voisi piirrellä vähän lyhemmän reitin, niin ei tarvitse hosua vauhdin kanssa.
Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Kassisen kierros. Reitti menee Valkeisjärven kautta Murtoselkään ja siitä lähes Sanginjoen tien päähän. 
Kassisessa ei ole kahvilaa, joten takataskuun kannattaa laittaa makkaravoileipä. Kassisesta tullaan Pilpajärven kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Käväistään kahvilla vasta kierroksen lopuksi Maikkulan Nesteellä.
Minun pitää joutua iltapäivällä jo ennen kolmea Tornioon, joten lopetetaan ajohommat jo vähän ennen puolta päivää.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Kassisen kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin Sanginjokivarressa.  Ajokeli oli pilvinen, mutta tuulinen. Lämpömittarit näyttivät noin +5 C asteen keliä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. 

Minä olin katsonut vähän tavallista lyhyemmän kierroksen, kun itse pitää joutua iltapäivällä Tornion suunnalle. Menomatkalla ajeltiin Valkeisjärven kautta Murtoselkään ja Sanginjoen tielle. Loppulassa käväistiin pyöräyttämässä Isokankaan kierros ympäri.

Sanginjoen tie on loppupäästä kapea ja mutkainen. Pienen sillan kautta siirryttiin Sanginjoen itäpuolelle Kassisen kylälle.
Hirvimiehiä oli liikkeellä muutama porukka, mutta piiput osoittivat onneksi tieltä poispäin. Karttiontiellä on Oulun mittakaavaan nähden varsin isoja nousuja, joten niskat hiessä siellä ajeltiin mäkiä ylös. 

Pilpajärvellä käväistiin mutka Tervareitin varrella olevalla laavulla. Polttopuut oli viety jonnekin parempaan paikkaan, mutta muuten paikat olivat ihan siistissä kunnossa.
Lopuksi kurvailtiin kahville ja loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. 

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 68 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1917788300

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat jälleen huomenna:
Käydään metsässä ajelemassa pari tuntia.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa ajamaan.

----------


## arimk

Menimme metsään, emmekä pahasti eksyneet. Reissuun lähti setsemän ajajaa ja katsomon puolelle jäi yksi kannustaja.
Keli oli jälleen mainio. Nurmeslehdontiellä oli edelleen suurehkoja rapakkoja, muuten tie oli hyvä ajella.
Reilun kolmen kympin reitistä selvisimme alle kahden tunnin. Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Sanginjoen ja Pikkaralan suunnalla. Käväistään aluksi mutka Isokankaalla ja tullaan sieltä Sangin sillan kautta Pikkaralaan. Kahvit Pikkaralan Shellillä.
Kahvin jälkeen Pikkaraisenkylän kautta Länsisuontielle ja takaisin kaupunkiin.

Vauhti on taas sitä rauhallista nytkyttelyä. Tunnin välein pysähdytään merkkaamaan reviiri.
Muistakaapa kellon viisareiden siirto talviaikaan. Saahaan huomenna nukkua tunnin verran tavallista pidempään. Jos ei aamulla enää nukuta, niin sitten voi ajella tunnin verran pitempään alkuverryttelyä.

Laittakaa vaan reilusti lämmintä kampetta päälle, kun minun kanssa aina muita ajajia palelee. Itse ajan aina niska hiessä.

Lähtö aamukasilta uutta talviaikaa Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Isokankaalla ja Pikkaralassa

Tänään ajeltiin Oulujokivarren molemmilla puolilla.  Ajokeli oli aurinkoinen, mutta aika kylmä. Pakkasta oli kylmimmillään noin -6 C. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 14 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Valkeisjärven kautta Murtoselkään ja Sanginjoen tielle. Loppulassa ajeltiin ensin rantapolku ja ajettiin sitten vastapäivään Isokankaan ympäri.

Loppulassa mentiin kapeasta sillasta Sanginjoen yli. Miehonseläntietä ajeltiin Sankivaaraan, josta tultiin rantareittiä pitkin Vaalantien varteen. Jarkolla hajosi rantapolulla takavaihtaja, joten hän joutui automieheksi. Me muut jatkettiin Oulujoen eteläpuolelle Pikkaralaan.

Pikkaralan Shellin pihalla olikin jo Hannu paikalla koirien kanssa. Shellin baari on pieni ja tunnelmallinen. Juuri ja juuri mahduttiin kaikki istumaan. Aamun potretissa oli miesten ja pyörien lisäksi myös kaksi pirteää koiraa.

Kahvin jälkeen kierrettiin Pikkaraisenkylän ympäri ja käväistiin testaamassa Viskaalin nousu. Kuntorataa pitkin palailtiin takaisin Pikkaralan Shellin kulmille. Länsisuon tien kautta ajeltiin Madekoskelle. Metsätiet olivat tänään rauhallisia, vaikka oli mahtavan aurinkoinen keli. Vastaantulijoita ei ollut kuin muutama koko aamupäivän aikana. 

Loppumatka Madekoskelta Haapalehtoon ajeltiin asfalttia pitkin. Vähän ennen puolta yhtä kurvailtiin loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellille. 
Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 95 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1932000671

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään ajamassa pohjoispuoleinen kierros. Näillä näkymin nappularenkailla pärjää.
Muistakaa latata lamppujen akut ja varavirtalähteet, pimeää on koko reissu talviaikaan siirtymisen jälkeen.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18 ja takaisin noin klo 20.

----------


## arimk

Tänään seitsemän ajajaa lähti matkaan Prismalta. Kävimme ajamassa pohjoisen suunnalla junarataa ja nelostietä seuraillen.
Kellossa piti tehdä paluuperät, kun matka uhkasi jäädä lyhyeksi.
 Takkurannan takamailla oltiin jo hyvin eksyksissä, kunnes yksi kertoi halunsa löytää auto Prisman parkkipaikalta.
Silloin ei auttanut, kuin suunnata kohti Prismaa.
Yritimme oikaista, mutta kanssa-ajajat eivät suostuneet ylittämään nelostien hirviaitoja. Piti palata takaisin ja kiertää siltaa pitkin.
Aivan mahtava sää ja liukkautta ei ollut kuin muutamalla puusillalla.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Sanginsuun ja Pikkaralan suunnalla. Kahvit reissun puolivälissä Zeppelinin Shellillä.
Rauhassa ajellaan ja reitti on lyhyempi kuin viime pyhänä. Soratiet voivat olla pikkusen pehmeitä, mutta ajellaan rauhallisesti. Jonkin verran pakollisia asfalttisiirtymiäkin on reitillä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Pilpakankaalla ja Kempeleessä

Tänään ajeltiin taas Oulujokivarren molemmilla puolilla.  Yöllä oli ollut selkä pakkaskeli, joten tienpinnat olivat mustalla jäällä. Aamulla nousi jostakin sankka sumu. Pakkasta oli kylmimmillään noin -3 C. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 14 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Valkeisjärven kautta Murtoselkään. Sanginjoen tietä pitkin tultiin golfkentän kohdalle, josta jatkettiin Sankivaaraan. Sanginjoen ylityksen jälkeen ajeltiin Pilpakankaan ympäri. Pilpasuon reunassa kulkee niin hyvä polku, että cyclollakin pääsi ihan hyvin eteenpäin. Ajokeli oli loistava, sillä soratiet ja polut olivat jäätyneet kovapintaisiksi. 40 millinen nastarengas ei upottanut ollenkaan. Pilpasuon reunalla oli kaksi telttakuntaa leiriytynyt yön yli. Me saavuimme sopivasti paikalle meluamaan, etteivät vaan nukkuisi liian pitkään.

Matka jatkui Oulujoen eteläpuolelle. Salaisessa paikassa käväistiin ihailemassa kivikukon kiviä. Liimatan tien kautta jatkettiin Kempeleen puolelle katsomaan uutta moottoritien ali kulkevaa pyörätietä. Kohtapuolin kurvattiin kahville Zeppelinin Shellille. 

Shelli on remontoitu ja paikka vaikutti oikein siistiltä. Aamupuurot oli jo kerätty pois, mutta pullaa ja kahvia oli riittämiin. Täälläkin näytti olevat paikallinen karvalakkiparlamentti parantamassa maailmaa.

Kahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Tahkoselän kautta Langintielle. Polkua pitkin mentiin läpi Länsisuontielle. Madekoskelta jatkettiin takaisin Oulujoen pohjoispuolelle Kiekon majalle. Kuntorataa pitkin jatkettiin Lylyjärven lähelle, josta lähdettiin palailemaan takaisin kohti Haapalehtoa.

Loppumatka Madekoskelta Haapalehtoon ajeltiin asfalttia pitkin. Vähän puolen päivän jälkeen kurvailtiin loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Lidlin pihalle. Paikalla oli yksi volkkari, joka ei suostunut käynnistymään. Meillä oli vielä niin paljon voimia jäljellä, että porukalla työnnettiin auto käyntiin.

Ensi pyhänä on isänpäivä, jolloin vanhan perinteen mukaan ei ajeta 08-lenkkiä. Keskitytään sen sijaan vaikkapa täytekakun syöntiin. 08-lenkit jatkuvat taas kahden viikon päästä. Sitä ennen on kuitenkin vuorossa tiistain hitaat.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 87 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1944878911

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Mennään metsään ajamaan sinne ja tänne. Yritetään löytää takaisin lähtöpaikalle parissa tunnissa.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään Linnanmaalle kertyi yhdeksän ajajaa. Kävimme ajamassa pohjoisen lenkin, joka jäi viime viikolla vähän vaiheeseen. Nyt menimme hirviaidan ylin, että heilahti, siltaa pitkin.
Ajokelit ovat kuin kesällä, lähes kymmenen astetta lämmintä. Metsäautoteiden pinta oli hieman pehmennyt, mutta ei se tahtia hidastanut. 
Lopuksi ajoimme kunniakierroksen Baanaa pitkin. Kaksi tuntia saatiin reissuun tärvättyä ja kilometrejäkin kertyi mukavasti.
Ensiviikolla jatketaan samaan malliin, jos talvi ei yllätä.
Kiitos ajajille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## arimk

Kesäkelit jatkuvat. Mennään huomenna metsään ja yritetään osata poiskin.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18 ja ajellaan pari tuntia alle kahtakymppiä.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli mainio kesäkeli. Sadetta ripsi muutaman asteen lämpötilassa ja se innosti kuusi ajajaa jonoon.
Kävimme kääntymässä Alakylän soramontuilla ja pujottelimme Kalimenkylän pohjoispuolelta nelostien varteen.
Sieltä suuntasimme Baanan loppuun pienelle sakkokierrokselle. Linnanmaan alueella on rakennustöitä ja 
tutut reitit oli katkaistu korkeilla aidoilla, joten aivan suorinta tietä ei Baanalle päästy.
Pari tuntia saatiin kulumaan rattoisasti. Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Kiimingin ABC:lle kahville.
Alkumatka Valkeisjärven kautta Murtoselkään ja Sankivaaraan. Loppulan kautta Koiteliin ja kahville ABC:lle.
Kahvin jälkeen muutama soratieosuus Kiimingissä ja sitten Jäälin kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Ajellaan rauhallisesti ja maisemia katsellen. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Loppulassa ja Kiimingissä

Tänään ajeltiin komeassa syyskelissä.  Eilinen lämpö oli vaihtunut yöllä pikku pakkaseen, joten soratiet ehtivät sopivasti kovettua hyvään kuntoon. Aamulla nousi jostakin sankka sumu. Pakkasta oli kylmimmillään noin -3 C. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin kuntorataa pitkin Valkeisjärvelle, josta jatkettiin Murtoselkään. Sanginjoen tietä pitkin tultiin golfkentän kohdalle, josta jatkettiin Sankivaaraan. Golfin pelaajia ei enää tänään näkynyt, mutta vielä eilen kentällä oli paljon porukkaa pelaamassa.  

Sankivaarasta ajeltiin Miehonseläntien kautta Loppulaan. Nämä metsätiet olivat todella rauhallisia. Ei nähty edes ainuttakaan hirvimiesten porukkaa. Outo valoilmiö, nimeltään Aurinko, nousi etelän taivaalta. Näky oli mahtava monen viikon harmaan tihkusateen jälkeen. Viiden viikon kuluttua päivä alkaakin jo pitenemään.

Kalimenlammen kautta ajeltiin Ylikiimingintielle ja kohti Huttukylää. Koitelissa oli ukko kuistilla aamukrapuloissaan oksentamassa, kun ajettiin siitä vierestä ohi. Koitelin rantatie oli todellinen maisemareitti näin komeana aamuna. Kohtapuolin kurvattiin kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle. 

Pullakahviruokinnan jälkeen jatkettiin Takalontien suunnalla. Käväistiin katsomassa Ransuperää ja Kolehmaisenlenkkiä ennen kuin tultiin Tirinkylän sillalle. Putkosen pikataipaleen kautta tultiin Kuusamontielle. 

Jäälissä etsittiin reitti Laivakankaan koululle, josta lähtee uusi kuntorata kohti Talvikangasta. Löytyihän se uusi reitti sieltä. Vaikka reitti on virallisesti vielä kesken, oli koko väli jo ihan ajettavassa kunnossa. Kalimenojan ylittävä silta on vielä pahasti kesken, eli siitä ei menty yli. Arkipäivänä tuolla reitillä on varmasti vielä työmiehiä töissä, mutta näin sunnuntaiaamuna saatiin ajaa aivan kaikessa rauhassa. Tämä uusi reitti on todella hyvä lisäys Oulun seudun kuntorataverkostoon.

Lopuksi ajeltiin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 87 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1971267088

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Yritetään löytää ajettavaa mettätietä/-polkua pariksi tunniksi pyörien alle.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta huomenna klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään kuu valaisi kulkuamme. Lähdimme kuuden ajajan seurueena, mutta pari karsiutui ennen Hämeenjärven kierrosta.
Pyöräteillä oli vähän kuuraa, mutta ei se liukkautta aiheuttanut. Alakyläntie oli aivan sula ja metsäteillä oli vain muutama väistettävä jäätynyt rapakko.
Loppuosuudella pääsimme suorittamaan ongelmanratkaisua. Yhden pyöräilijän takavaihtajan korvakko katkesi oletettavasti irtokiven aiheuttamana.
Pienen pohdinnan jälkeen pyörä saatiin hinattavaan kuntoon. Vajaat kymmenen kilometriä vetäjä sai tehoreeniä ja kaveri roikkui mukana yhtä sinnikkäästi, kuin nykyiset lentsut.
Loppumatkasta vähän oikaistiin ja noin kahdeksalta oltiin takaisin Prismalla. Kilometrejä kertyi 35.
Parhaiten jää mieleen reissut, joissa jotain odottamatonta tapahtuu. Toivottavasti pyörästä ei hajonnut muuta, kuin takavaihtaja.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän puolen kierros.
Kävistään ensin kiertämässä lentokenttä ja mennään sitten Kempeleen Shellille kahville.
Sitten Länsisuontien kautta Sankivaaraan ja Murtoselkään.
Vauhti on taasen rauhallista, joten termariin kannattaa ottaa lämmintä juotavaa.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin komeassa auringonpaisteessa. Pikku pakkanen on kovettanut soratiet huippukuntoon. Liukasta ei ollut vaikka maa olikin valkoisessa kuurassa. Pakkasta oli kylmimmillään noin -4 C. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Poikkimaantien sillan kautta Lämsänjärvelle ja Iinatin kuntoradalle. Keräsentien kautta ajeltiin kohti Vasaraperää ja Oulunsaloa. Vihiluodossa käväistiin meren rannalla kastelemassa rantakivet. Jäätä näkyi aivan rannassa, mutta ei kuitenkaan kauempana.

Niemenrannan kautta ajeltiin Lentokentän kierrokselle Papinjärvelle. Kaikki järvet ovat jo jäässä ja näkyipä Valkeisella jo jään testaajiakin. Itse en menisi vielä testaamaan jään paksuutta. Lentokentän ympäriajon jälkeen jatkettiin Oulunsalon kirkolle, jossa oli menossa isot joulumarkkinat. Liikkeellä näkyi olevan varttuneempia naisautoilijoita, jotka peruuttivat vanhasta muistista ilman taakse katsomista. Onneksi itse osattiin olla varuillaan ja väistettiin suoraan kohti tuleva auton perä.

Eilisessä lenkkiviestissä kerroin, että ajellaan kahville Kempeleen Shellille. Tarkoitin kuitenkin Zeppelinin Shelliä. Tarkasti ottaen Kempeleessä onkin kaksi Shelliä. Se vanha Shelli tuppaa vaan monesti unohtumaan. 

Zeppelin Shellillä oli paikallisia ukkoja parantamassa maailmaa. Heti alkoivat juttusille ja kysyivät, että tunnemmeko kenties tämän kylän paikallista pyöräilijää, eli Mauria? Tottakai me kaikki Maurizion tunnemme, vastattiin yhteen ääneen. Pieni on maailma, todettiin yhteistuumin.

Kempeleestä jatkettiin Liimatan tien kautta Madekoskelle ja Sankivaaraan. Jo parkkipaikan läpi ajaessa pelin henki tuli selväksi. Paikalla oli satoja hiihtäjiä kiertämässä 1,3 km pituista latua. Heti huomasi, että tämä on ainoa paikka jossa voi jo hiihtää. 

Murtoselän kautta ajeltiin Valkeisjärvelle ja takaisin Haapalehtoon. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 92 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1983622878

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia. Kuntopolut eivät taida vielä olla hiihtäjien valloittamia, vaikka lunta on pian sentin paksuudelta.
Nastarenkaat ovat kuitenkin suositeltava varuste.
Tervetuloa ajamaan!

----------


## arimk

Kävimme ajamassa neljän ajajan porukalla. Lenkki suuntautui Auranmajan kautta kaakon suuntaan.
Ylikiimingintieltä ajoimme Kalimenvaaraa sivuten ja Valkiaisjärveltä suuntasimme lähtöpaikka kohti.
Kuntopolut ja metsätiet ovat kovia, eikä pahempia uria ollut. Vauhtikin pysyi maltillisena.
Muutama minuutti alle kahden tunnin mittariin kertyi 34 km. 
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Haukiputtaan Seolle.
Menomatka meren rantaa myötäillen Haukiputtaalle ja takaisin jotain toista reittiä.
Kelit ovat nyt kääntyneet sellaisiksi, että nastarenkaiden käyttöä voi lämpimästi suositella. Termari on hyvä vaihtoehto tavalliselle juomapullolle, jos haluaa juoda nestemäisessä muodossa olevaa menovettä. Minun kanssa kun on liikkeellä, niin kannattaa ottaa isot kinttaat käpäliin ettei tule kylmä.
Vauhti on nastarengasvauhtia, eli hittaasti mennään.
Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaalla

Tänään ajeltiin tämän talven ensimmäinen todellinen talvipyöräilylenkki. Eilen illalla alkoi pyry, jossa tuli noin 5-10 cm lunta. Pakkastakin oli noin -3C, jota jämäkkä tuuli vielä kylmensi muutaman pykälän verran. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Hietasaaren kautta Toppilaan ja Patelan entisen sahan rantaan. Tänne rakennetaan uutta merenrannan asuinaluetta.  Merellä näkyi jäätä aivan rannassa, mutta ei kuitenkaan kauempana. Toppilan ja Virpiniemen välille on suunnitteilla uusi hieno merenrantaa myötäilevä pyörätie, josta on kaupungin nettisivuilla jo suunnitelmia nähtävillä.
https://www.oukapalvelut.fi/tekninen...ti.asp?ID=1138

Piimäperän kautta ajeltiin Raamattuopiston tien kautta Kelloon ja Virpiniemeen. Pyörätiet oli aurattu yllättävänkin hyvin.  

Kahville kurvattiin Haukiputtaan Seolle aamukymmenen aikoihin. Tarjolla oli kuumaa kahvia ja lämmintä korvapuustia. Näillä eväillä jaksoi hyvin jatkaa matkaa kohti Haukiputtaan pohjoista kierrosta.

Etelään päin palatessa puskettiin kovaan vastatuuleen. Koitettiin etsiä vähän suojaisempaa reittiä, ettei aivan nokkavastaiseen tarvitsisi ajella.
Lopuksi ajeltiin Baanan kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Lumi oli peittänyt Baanan kaistamerkinnät, joten ihmiset ajelivat kuka missäkin kohdassa Baanaa.  

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 83 km. 
Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1995771921

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään yrittämässä vielä kuntoratakierrosta, mikäli lunta ei tule kauheasti lisää.
Pari tuntia ajetaan joka tapauksessa jotain reittiä.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Talvi yllätti pyöräilijät. Tänään mukana oli viisi reippailijaa.
Lenkki lähti nihkeästi käyntiin. Pyöräremonttiin meidät houkuteltiin jo parin sadan metrin ajon jälkeen. Pikkupojalla pyörä oli sanonut etenemissopimuksen irti ja paikalle sattuneen nuoren rouvan vetoomus meidän ammattitaitoon sai pojat auttamismoodiin. Pyörän huolto oli kuitenkin niin pahasti laiminlyöty, ettei meillä ollut sopivia avaimia tai varaosia mukana.
Matka jatkui ennalta arvaamatonta reittiä, koska reitin valintaan vaikutti osittain kelvin lumikerroksen paksuus. Taivaalta tihuutti koko reissun ajan alijäähtynyttä vettä joka ikävästi jäätyi ajolasien pintaan, varsinkin vastatuuliosuudella. Kävimme kiertämässä Maikkula-Kaakkurin kautta takaisin lähtöruutuun.
Pyöräteistä suurin osa oli hyvin aurattu, varsinkin matkan loppuosalla. Hieman lenkki venähti yliajalle, mutta kilometrejäkin kertyi 37 talvinopeudella.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla auratuilla pyöräteillä. Illaksi ja yöksi on luvassa lumisadetta, joten annetaan auramiesten päättää reitti. Koitetaan löytää aurattuja väyliä jostakin. Oulunliikenne -sivustolla on reaaliaikainen aurauskartta:
https://www.oulunliikenne.fi/#/pyoraily

Rauhassa ajellaan, joen laittakaa reippaasti vaatetta päälle ja kuumaa juotavaa termariin. Matkan varrella käväistään juomassa munkkikahvit jossain baarissa.
Lähtö on taas aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shellilltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lumisessa Limingassa

Tänään ajeltiin taas todellinen talvipyöräilylenkki. Yöllä oli satanut noin 10 cm märkää lunta, joten työmiehen keliä oli odotettavissa. Pakkanen oli lauhtunut suvikeliksi lämpömittarien näyttäessä noin +1 C lukemaa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa. 

Auramiehet olivat heränneet ennen meitä. Vain alkumatkalla piti ajella lumihangessa. Lähes koko reitti oli aurattu, mikä oli iloinen yllätys. Tietysti märkä lumi upotti kapeaa rengasta jonkin verran, mutta kohtuullisen hyvässä kelissä päästiin ajamaan.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Maikkulan kautta Kaakkuriin ja Kempeleeseen. Tupoksen kautta ajeltiin vastatuulessa Liminkaan ja kahville Kasituvalle. 

Edellisestä Kasituvan vierailusta olikin vierähtänyt jo useampi kuukausi aikaa. Meininki oli kuitenkin sama kuin aina ennenkin. Paikalla oli kaksi ukkoporukkaa, jotka erotti päähineestä: Toisilla oli kypärät ja toisilla karvalakit. Tarjolla olisi ollut herkullista lounastakin, mutta nyt tyydyttiin pullakahveihin.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin taas Limingan kylän kautta Tupokseen. Kempeleen läpi ajeltiin meren rantaan Vihiluotoon. Nälkä alkoi jo vaivata matkamiestä, mutta sitkeästi ajeltiin tyhjin vatsoin takaisin Haapalehtoon. Talvipyöräily pehmeässä kelissä kuluttaa yllättävän paljon energiaa.  

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 80 km. Matka jatkui lounaskattauksen ääreen, ettei vaan pääsisi laihtumaan.
Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2007893491

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Talvi tuli Ouluunkin ja päästään testaamaan pyöräteiden kunnossapitoa.
Käydään ajelemassa Virpiniemen suunnalla.
Läntö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan!
Ensi viikonloppuna on tarjolla pimeää ajoa.

----------


## arimk

Tänään mukana oli kuusi ajajaa. Kävimme tarkastamassa Haukiputaan suunnan pyöräteiden auraukset. 
Pyörätiet olivat erinomaisessa kunnossa, paitsi Virpiniementie. Se oli jälleen sellaista perinteistä rypyläjääpottupeltoa.
Parin asteen pakkasessa ajelimme n. 39 km. Kiitos pojilla hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Terveisiä täältä Kasituvalta. Ollaan ajamassa Talvipäivänseisausta 7 miehen porukalla. Tullaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shellille jos kampi vielä pyörii.

----------


## arimk

Eilinen 08-lenkki
Talvipäivänseisaus ajajien vahvistukseksi saatiin Haapalehdosta pari kaveria. Kävimme Oulun Baariin mennessä katsomassa vielä jonkun paikallisen kirkon.
Me lopetettiin Maikkulaan, ainakin yksi kasilenkkiläinen kävi ajamassa koko neljän tunnin kierroksen.
Meidän lenkissä on vähän pohjia ennen nollakasia.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat, huomenna lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.
Käydään katsomassa Maurin traktoreita, mikäli tiet ovat aurattu siihen suuntaan.
En lupaa kuvan kaltaista nuffirivistöä.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Kuusi toiveikasta lähti Maurin traktorinäyttelyyn. Yksi arvasi oikein ja kääntyi Madekoskelta kotia kohti. Ei siellä ollut mitään nähtävää, Nuffit oli ajettu korkean aidan taakse.
Ajoreitti oli loistavassa kunnossa, luvattu lumisade ei ehtinyt saavuttaa Oulua. Pakkasta oli alle kymmenen astetta koko kierroksen ajan.
Matkaakin kertyi reilut 45 km ja vaikka ajoimme rankkaa ylinopeutta, muutama minuutti meni yli lasketun ajan. Talvella juomatauot tosin vievät aikaa, kun termospullojen availu ei oikein hyvin onnistu vauhdissa.
Ensiviikon tiistaina on joulupäivä ja silloin itse tankkaan jouluherkkuja. Seuraava tiistai on itsenäisyyspäivä, siitä voi tulla ajopäivä mutta katsotaan tilanne lähempänä ajankohtaa.
Kiitos kaikille tiistain hitaille vuoden varrella osallistuneille! 
Hyvää joulua ja uutta vuotta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kasin mallinen kierros Oulun pyöräteillä. Lupailee kylmää keliä, joten pysytään ihan suosiolla kaupungin lähistöllä. Ajellaan ensin pohjoisen kierros Ritaharjun suunnalla ja sitten painellaan kahville Hiirosen Nesteelle. Lopuksi sitten eteläinen kierros.

Kylmyys kangistaa ja hidastaa vauhtia, joten ajetaan suosiolla ihan kaikessa rauhassa. Termariin kannattaa laittaa kuumaa menovettä ja käpäliin isot kinttaat.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki pakkasessa

Tänään oli tarjolla talven kylmin ajokeli. Haapalehdon Shellin pihalla ei ollut varsinaista ruuhkaa, sillä olin ainoa ajaja. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla -19 C.

Olin aluksi suunnaksi pohjoisen. Ritaharjussa kiersi koko kylän ympäri. Raitilla oli hiljaista, mutta komea täysikuu valaisi taivasta. Päiväkin on alkanut jo pidetä talvipäivänseisauksen jälkeen, joten kesää kohti tässä mennään.

Patelassa kävin meren rannalla kuvaamassa täysikuuta. Siinä hommassa näpit jäätyivät noin 10 sekunnissa, joten äkkiä kinttaat takaisin käpäliin.
Pyöräytin meren rantoja myötäillen Hietasaaren ja Oritkarin kautta kahville Hiirosen Nesteelle. Paikalla oli vain pari muuta asiakasta, joten ihmiset lienevät jossain muualla jouluostoksilla.

Kahvin jälkeen pyörähdin Kempeleen puolella. Sormet ja varpaat alkoivat protestoida kylmyydestä loppumatkasta, mutta käväsin kuitenkin lopuksi Haapalehdon Shellillä.
Mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 76 km. Nyt äkkiä syömään, ettei vaan pääsisi laihtumaan.
Hyvää joulua kaikille!

Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2030998241

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna Haukiputtaan Seolle kahville. Koitetaan etsiä aurattuja reittejä, jos niitä sattuisi löytymään.
Lupailee kylmenevää keliä ja pohjoistuulta, joten enempi kampetta vaan päälle. Minun kanssa kun lähtee reissuun, niin yleensä tulee kylmä. Itse kyllä ajan aina niska hiessä.
Rauhassa ajellaan hidasta vauhtia ja välillä pysähdellään ihailemaan maisemia.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## arimk

Tänään ajeltiin viiden miehen porukalla. Aivan kaikkialle auramiehet eivät olleet ehtineet, mutta pääosin reitti oli hyvin aurattu. Menomatkalla Haukiputaalle hieman kierreltiin, mutta silti pannarit eivät ehtineet meidän mahoihin.
Takaisin palattiin rantareittiä, joka aloitettiin Takkurannalta. Pakkasta oli sopivat kymmenisen astetta, mutta pohjoistuuli tehosti pakkasvaikutusta. Takaisin Shellille ehdimme tasan kaksitoista.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle. Rauhassa ajellaan, joten laittakaa lämmintä kampetta päälle. Oma ajaminen on mitä on, mutta yritän kuitenkin tulla jarrumieheksi paikalle.
Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Tupoksen kahveilla

Tänään oli mainio talvinen ajokeli. Pakkasmittarit näyttivät – 5 C lukemia eikä mitään satanut taivaalta. Vaikka päivä onkin jo jatkunut talvipäivänseisauksen jälkeen, riitti pimeää ajokeliä vielä aamukahveille saakka. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Erkkolan sillan kautta uudelle rantapyörätielle ja siitä kohti Kaakkuria. Metsokankaalla ja Linnakankaalla pyöriskeltiin jonkin aikaa ennen kuin suunnattiin kohti Tuposta.

ABC:lla oli rauhallinen meininki. Muutama paikallinen ukko istui parantamassa maailmaa. Mekin jaksoimme istua nyt siististi pöydässä. Edellisellä kerralla kun oltiin täällä muutama viikko sitten talvipäivänseisausajossa, niin maattiin aamuyöllä kuka missäkin pitkin lattioita. Nyt jopa muistin ottaa eskortin mukaan. ABC:llä on aina yksi hyvä pullakahvitarjous eskortin omistajille.

Paluumatkalla rullailtiin mukavaan myötätuuleen. Oulunsalon kautta ajeltiin meren rantaan Vihiluotoon. Meren jäälle meni jo auton renkaan jäljet, joten kyllä sieltä jonkinlaista jäätä jo löytyy. Pilkkimiehiä oli jo aika paljon liikkeellä Oulunlahdella.

Oritkarin ja Nallikarin kautta ajeltiin kohti pohjoista. Merellä oli todella huono näkyvyys. Sumua oli niin paljon, ettei Toppilan korkeiden tornitalojen huippua meinannut erottaa.
Toppilasta ajeltiin suurin piirtein suorinta reittiä kohti Haapalehtoa. 

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 79 km. Nyt oli sopivan rauhallinen vauhti ja sykkeetkin pysyivät matalalla tasolla koko reissun ajan.

Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2059078500

----------


## arimk

Aloitetaan tiistain hitaat tällekin vuodelle.
Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia huomenna.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan keräämään talvikilometrejä.

----------


## arimk

Tänään käytiin kiertämässä Kempeleen kirkko kuuden ajajan porukalla. Ajokeli oli mainio, kolme astetta pakkasta, eikä satanut mitään ja tuulikin oli maltillista.
Yksi kaveri sanoi lähtiessä kuulostavan pitkältä lenkiltä. Hän oli oikeassa, pari tuntia tuli täyteen teatteritalon edessä, johon yhteislenkin lopetimme.
Yksi koira joutui Oulunsalossa sijaiskärsijän rooliin, kun isäntä oli holtiton. Pari tuli metsästä pyörätielle ja lähti kävelemään meistä poispäin tien reunaa siististi peräkkäin tien vasenta reunaa, koira edellä ja mies perässä. 
Oletimme miehen huomanneen meidät ja koiran olevan kiinni, kun lähdimme ohittamaan yhdistelmää. Oletus ei osunut oikeaan, vaikka meillä jokaisella on aika hyvät valot pyörissä ja kypärissä. 
Jostakin syystä irti oleva keskikokoinen koira säntäsi oikealle ja sai hieman osumaa ensimmäisen ajajan eturenkaasta. Kaikki osapuolet selvisivät kolarista säikähdyksellä, toivottavasti koirallakaan ei ilmene ongelmia jälkikäteen.
Muuta ennalta arvaamatonta ei tapahtunutkaan.
Kiitos ajaporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna kasin mallinen kierros, jossa kahvit on Hiirosen Nesteellä.
Ensin ajellaan Oulujoen pohjoispuolella ja lopuksi eteläpuolella.

Vauhti on taas erittäin hidasta rullailua, joten laittakaa reilummasti vaatetta päälle.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Oulua kiertämässä

Tänään ajeltiin hyvässä talvisessa kelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittarit näyttivät – 12 C lukemia ja taivas oli kirkas. Alkusiirtymällä ihailin Venusta, joka näkyi hienosti itäisellä taivalla aamunkajastuksen suunnalla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin uuden Hiukkavaaran ympäri ja jatkettiin kylmenevässä kelissä Ruskon suuntaan. Ritaharjussa pakkanen olikin jo kiristynyt -17C lukemiin, joten miehet olivat kuurassa ja vähän kylmissään. Ritaharju kierrettiin ensin kokonaan ympäri ja sitten päätettiin mennä kahville lämmittelemään lähistöllä olevalle Patelan Shellille.

Kahdeksan ajajaa mahtui juuri sopivasti Patelan Shellille. Jäipä muutama istumapaikka vielä muille asiakkaillekin. Munkit olivat tuoreita ja kuumaa juotavaa saatiin koko porukalle.

Kahvitauko sulatti miehet ja matkaa jatkettiin meren rantoja myötäillen kohti etelää. Hietasaaressa käväistiin kiertämässä saari ympäri. Meren jäällä näkyi olevan aika paljon porukkaa liikkeellä. Pilkkimiehiä näkyi paljon. Ihmetellä pitää, että miten he tarkenevat istua paikallaan tuollaisessa arktisen raikkaassa merituulessa?

Hollihaassa oli näköjään avattu luistelureitti lasten liikennepuistoon. Luistelijoitakin näytti olevan paikalla. Meidän matka jatkui Oritkarin kautta kohti Kaakkuria. Pakkanenkin helpotti sopivasti, joten loppumatka ajeltiin ihan miellyttävässä kelissä.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin tutussa paikassa Haapalehdon Shellin kulmilla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 78 km. Taas ajeltiin sopivan rauhallisesti ja sykkeetkin pysyivät aisoissa koko reissun ajan.

Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2075128611

----------


## arimk

Huomenna on jälleen tiistai.
Käydään etsimässä renkaiden alle pariksi tunniksi aurattua uraa.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään hyvin aurattuja kohtia löytyi vain alikulkujen kohdilta, kun neljän talvipyöräilijän porukalla kiersimme laitakaupungin kierroksen.
Muualla auraamattoman lumikerroksen paksuus oli n. 2-4 cm. Mäntylän ylämäkikin oli haastava noustava lumipöperössä.
Sovitimme ajonopeuden kelin mukaiseksi, joten kilometriennätys jäi saavuttamatta. Saavuimme takaisin Linnanmaalle jopa hieman etuajassa, niin teimme sakkolenkin YO:n ja VTT:n ympäri.
Pimeitä pyöriä liikkui kaupungilla huomattavan paljon. Kotiin palatessa Puolivälinkankaalla Menninkäisentien jatkeena olevaa kevyenliikenteen väylää henkilöauto ajoi aika hillitöntä vauhtia.
Oulussa liikennöinti on mennyt aika holtittomaksi. Me ei tällä kertaa törmätty mihinkään, eikä jouduttu kenenkään yliajamaksi. 
Kiitos mukana olleille mukavasta lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Lupailee niin kylmää ja tuulista keliä huomiseksi, että minä jätän suosiolla aamun 08-lenkin väliin. Pitää välillä ajatella terveyttäkin. 
Käykää aamulla ajamassa, jos tarkenette paremmin.

Itse käväsen huomenna jossakin välissä pikkuisen ulkoilemassa rauhallisesti. Mulla on ollut viime aikoina sykerytmit sen verran pahasti sekaisin (rasituksessa tulevia flimmereitä), että pitää koittaa välttää pitempiä lenkkejä tällaisissa pakkaslukemissa. Matalilla sykkeilla ajaminen kyllä onnistuu, mutta kovempaa vauhtia ei vielä pysty pitämään. Pakkasella syke tahtoo väkisinkin nousta turhan korkealle.

Katsotaan taas uudelleen tilannetta viikon päästä. Saattaa olla, että minun pitää ajella jonkin aikaa vähän rauhallisemmalla vauhdilla.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:

Illaksi lupaavat aikamoista hallaa ja tuulta tehostamaan pakkasen vaikutusta. Minä pidän pirttipäivän.

Palataan asiaan viikon päästä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Lupailee taas niin kylmää keliä, että minä jätän suosiolla aamun 08-lenkin väliin. Käykää te ajamassa, jotka kestätte pakkasta paremmin. Katsotaan tilannetta uudelleen taas viikon päästä.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Säätila näyttää ajettavalta.
Mikäli flunssa ei iske, lähden ajelemaan. Kurkku tuntuu tällä hetkellä karhealta.
Huomenna selviää ajokunto. Palataan aiheeseen.

----------


## arimk

Letka lähtee Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Letkan pituus selviää illalla.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Letkaan saatiin pituutta kahden pyörän verran. Kovien pakkasten jälkeen -9 astetta tuntui kesäkeliltä, kun käytiin kiertämässä Jääli.
Edellisen yön lumituisku oli siivottu ja alkava lumisade ei ehtinyt juurikaan vaikeuttaa matkan tekoa. 
Kevättä kohden. Kiitos ajoseurasta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kasin mallinen kierros Oulun lähiöissä. Aluksi kierros Oulujoen pohjoispuolella ja sitten kahville Hiirosen Nesteelle. Kahvin jälkeen kierros Oulujoen eteläpuolella.
Vauhti on oikein rauhallista rullailua. Kannattaa laittaa kaikki vaatteet päälle, mitä kotoa löytyy. Minun kanssa kun lähtee ajelemaan, niin kylmähän siinä hommassa tulee. 
Kuumaa juotavaa termariin, niin tarkenee paremmin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulessa ja pakkasessa

Tänään ajeltiin vanhan ajan talvikelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittarit näyttivät – 19 C lukemia ja jämäkkä kollistuuli teki ilmasta todella raikkaan. Alkusiirtymällä piti laittaa maski päähän naaman suojaksi, jotta ei naama paleltuisi. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Ruskon kautta Ritaharjun kierrokselle. Pakkasissa on se hyvä puoli, että pyöräteillä ei ole ruuhkaa. Vain muutama koira talutti ihmistä. Joitakin sitkaita maratoonareita oli naama kuurassa juoksemassa.

Pakkasen ja tuulen yhteisvaikutus on yllättävän kylmä. Parin tunnin ajamisen jälkeen oli pakko mennä sisälle lämmittelemään. Tällä kertaa kahvit juotiin lähes keskellä kaupunkia Hiirosen Nesteellä. Naamat olivat kuurassa kuin joulupukilla ja myöskin takkien sisäpuolella oli melkoinen kuurakerros. Nesteellä kuivateltiin kamppeita jonkin aikaa ennen raikkaaseen ulkoilmaan siirtymistä.

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin pienellä etelän kierroksella. Iinatin liikuntamaassa käväistiin katsomassa maastopyöräilyyn tarkoitettuja reittejä. Tällaisia liikuntapaikkoja kaupungin kannattaisi rakentaa enemmänkin.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin uuden Hiukkavaaran kautta takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 68 km. Taas ajeltiin sopivan rauhallista vauhtia ja sykkeetkin pysyivät aisoissa koko reissun ajan.

Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2120815599

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Sääennusteet lupaavat talvikeliä. Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia rauhallisesti, ettei kidukset palellu pakkasessa.
Lämmintä päälle ja termospulloon. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Talvikeli ei sytyttänyt ajajaryntäystä. Sovittu pakkasraja on noin 15 astetta ja nyt Garmin näytti parhailla paikoilla yli 26 astetta pakkasta. Tosin laite liioittelee muutaman asteen, mutta kyllä ajaessa ilma tuntui pienessä viimassa talvikeliltä.
Ehkä muut ajajat osaavat paremmin noudattaa ennalta laadittuja sääntöjä, minulle se ei ole koskaan ollut helppoa.
Kävin ajamassa pari tuntia ja vajaat kolmekymmentä kilometriä siirtymineen.  Aamulla selviää oliko ajo pakkasessa hyvä valinta.
Kiitos itselle hyvästä ajoseurasta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Tämän talven kelit ovat näköjään sellaisia, että jos ei ole kova pakkanen, niin sitten vaihtoehtoisesti sataa jämäkästi lunta.
Ajellaan aamulla kierros auratuilla pyöräteillä. Suunnan määräävät auramiehet. Koitetaan löytää tästä maailman parhaaksi kehutusta talvipyöräilykaupungista aurattuja pyöräteitä. Oulunliikenne-sivulla on aurauskartta, mutta sivuston käyttöliittymä on valitettavasti heikko. Kännykällä ei oikein saa selkoa auratuista reiteistä.
https://www.oulunliikenne.fi/#/pyoraily

Koitetaan ajella oikein rauhallisesti aamupäivän ajan. Puolivälissä pidetään lakisääteiteinen munkkikahvitauko.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Limingassa

Tänään ajeltiin nuoskalumessa. Aamulla pakkasmittarit näyttivät +1 C lukemia ja koko yön oli satanut märkää lunta. Alkusiirtymällä ajaminen meni kyntöhommiksi, sillä auramiehet olivat vielä nukkumassa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa.

Shellin pihalla kyseltiin muilta ajajilta, että oliko missään aurattu pyöräteitä. Pienen gallupin perusteella suunnaksi otettiin etelä, koska Sami oli löytänyt sieltä hyvin aurattuja pyöräteitä. Oulunliikenne-sivulla olevan auraustilannetta kuvaavan sovelluksen mukaan missään ei ollut aurattu yhtään mitään. Mitä virkaa tuollaisella sovelluksella on jos se ei näytä todellista ajantasaista tilannetta?

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Kastellin rannan kautta Kaakkuriin ja vanhan nelostien varteen. Kempeleessä tuli sopivasti auramies vastaan, joten etelän suuntaan oli oikein hyvä ajella.
Tupoksen kohdalla siirryttiin vanhalle nelostielle ja ajeltiin maantieletkassa Haarasillalle asti. 

Kahville kurvattiin Limingan Kasituvalle. Paikalla oli tuttuun tapaan paikallinen herraseura parantamassa maailmaa. Me kuivateltiin kamppeita ja tankattiin loppumatkaa varten. Meidän jäljiltä baarin lattia jäi märäksi ja ilmaan jäi leijumaan tuttu hien haju.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Kempeleen läpi Oulunsalon puolelle. Vihiluodossa käväistiin haistelemassa kosteita merituulia. Vesi oli noussut jään päälle eikä jäällä näkynyt ristin sieluakaan.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Kaukovainion kautta takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 78 km. Taas ajeltiin sopivan rauhallista vauhtia. Suurin ongelma lopussa oli nälkä, joka ajoi miehen lounaslautasen ääreen.

Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/2136286734

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Nuoskakelit väistyivät ja renkaat pyörivät lokaripyörissäkin.
Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia rauhallisesti vaikka Puttaan suunnalla.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Mukaan sopii.

----------


## arimk

Tänään käytiin mutka Haukiputaalla neljän ajajan porukalla. Haukipudas on kylmä paikka, lämpötilaero oli lähes kymmenen astetta verrattuna Linnanmaahan. Linnanmaalla oli noin 10 astetta pakkasta ja Virpiniemen suunnalla lähes tuplaten.
Ennusteessa Ouluun luvattiin -8°C. Sääennusteen mukaan ei pitänyt tuulla lainkaan, mutta ei sekään pitänyt paikkaansa. Kenelle näistä voisi valittaa.
Virpiniemen suunnan pyörätie oli kohtuullisen hyvin aurattu ja Virpiniemestä Haukiputaalle tien auraus oli samaa tasoa. Tavallisesti tämä osuus on ollut Oulun alueen parhaimmassa kunnossa.
Kaikesta huolimatta lenkille saatiin mittaa 36 km hieman reilussa kahdessa tunnissa.
Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Haukiputtaan Seolle. Baari aukeaa vasta aamukymmeneltä, joten kierrellään menomatkalla sen verran, että pannarit ovat valmiita.
Vauhti on oikein rauhallista rullailua matalilla sykkeillä. Siellä tuulee reilusti, joten raitista ilmaa saadaan taas koko rahan edestä.
Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaan kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin tuulisessa mutta muuten oikein komeassa aurinkokelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittarit näyttivät -1 C lukemia. Eilen illalla ja vielä yöllä oli melkoinen myrskytuuli, mutta onneksi kovin tuuli ehti rauhoittua ennen lenkiä. Alkusiirtymällä kuvasin laskevaa täysikuuta jäätävässä tuulessa.  Aamun muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa.

Aamukahdeksalta oli jo valoisaa. Pitkä pimeä kaamos alkaa olla jo selätetty ja ajovalot voi taas vaihtaa aurinkolaseihin. Alkumatkalla suunnaksi otettiin vastatuuli ja pohjoinen. Pyörätiet oli aurattu oikein hyvään kuntoon lähes kaikkialla. Ainoastaan Kiviniemen ja Virpiniemen väli oli surkeassa kunnossa. 

Paikoitellen oli todella liukasta. Pahin paikka oli Kiviniemen rannassa, jossa mentiin tuurilla jäisen mutkan läpi. Sivutiet olivat aivan jääratakunnossa, mutta kanveesissa ei kuitenkaan käyty.

Kahville kurvattiin juuri sopivasti, sillä emäntä nosti juuri samaan aikaan pannareita uunista. Tankkauksen jälkeen jatkettiin Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolelle. Siikasaarentien jäärata selvitettiin onnistuneesti ja pikkuhiljaa saatiin myötätuulikin auttamaan matkantekoa.

Lopuksi ajeltiin takaisin kaupunkiin. Nyt ajettiin kohti aurinkoa, joka lämmittikin jo aivan selvästi. Toppilan kautta ajeltiin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 81 km. Kotiin tuli nälkäinen mies, eli suunta kävi kohti lounaskattausta.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Ajellaan rauhallisesti pari tuntia ja palataan samaan paikkaan, missä jo valmiiksi olemme.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Letkassa on tilaa.

----------


## arimk

Oli mainio ajokeli. Tiet oli hyvin aurattuja eikä nolla-asteen lämpötilakaan ollut pehmittänyt pintoja.
Viiden ajajan letkalla kävimme tekemässä pienen etelän kierroksen.
Kiitos pojilla hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Kasituvalle Liminkaan. Alkumatkalla suurin piirtein lyhintä tietä Erkkolan sillan ja Kaukovainion läpi Kaakkuriin ja kohti etelää.
Palatessa sitten vaikkapa Oulunsalon kautta takasin kaupunkiin.
Rauhassa ajellaan hidasta vauhtia ja välillä jopa pysähdellään.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Limingassa

Tänään ajeltiin taas tuulisessa ja komeassa aurinkokelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittarit näyttivät -2 C lukemia. Aurattuja pyöräteitä lähdettiin etsimään etelän suunnalta. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa.

Aamukahdeksalta paistoi jo aurinko. Pitkä kaamos on nyt viimeinkin ohitse ja jostain vaatekaapin uumenista pitäisi etsiä aurinkolasit. Ykkösluokat pyörätiet oli tänään aurattu oikein hyvin, joten taktiikkana oli ajella niitä pitkin kohti etelää. Alemmat luokan pyörätiet olivatkin lähes kulkukelvottomia perjantai-illan lumi- ja vesisateen jäljiltä. Aurausraja on 5 cm, mutta tuollainen tiukka lumi, jossa on jäinen kuori, estää tehokkaasti etenemistä vaikka sitä olisi vain 3 cm. 

Tupoksen kohdalla siirryttiin tien päälle. Oli hienoa ajaa pitkässä letkassa sulaa maantietä pitkin haarasillalle asti. Maantieletkassa ajaessa tuntui, että kesä on jo lähellä.
Kahville kurvattiin Limingan Kasituvalle. Yksissä tuumin syötiin samantien munkkitiski tyhjäksi. Kokki joutui meidän jälkeen leivontahommiin, sillä paikalla oli muitakin kulkijoita. Etelän hiihtolomasesonki on selvästi lisännyt baarissa kävijöiden määrää.

Paluumatkalla saatiin myötätuulikin auttamaan matkantekoa. Limingan kylältä ajeltiin ensin pyörätietä Tupokseen ja siitä Kempeleen läpi kohti Oulunsaloa. Vihiluodon rannassa käväistiin haistelemassa kosteita merituulia. Jäällä näytti olevan porukkaa, vaikka rannat näyttivät kosteilta.

Lopuksi ajeltiin takaisin kaupunkiin. Loppumatkalla aurinko meni pilveen enteillen jo iltapäivän vesisaderintamaa. Oritkarin kautta ajeltiin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 83 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/2171301694

----------


## arimk

Kurkkukipua, en lähde illalla rasittamaan itseäni.

Käykää ajamassa.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kierros pohjoisen suunnalla. Kahvit Haukiputtaan Seolla. Kävin tänään siellä jo maistelemassa pannaria ja hyvää oli.
Lumipyrykin loppui vihdoinkin ja huomenna on perinteinen kirkas pakkaskeli. Kalenterikin näyttää jo maaliskuuta, joten ajovalot voi jo huoleti vaihtaa aurinkolaseihin.
Kannattaa laittaa termariin kuumaa juotavaa ettei tule vilu reissun aikana. Minun kanssa kun on reissussa, niin yleensä muut ovat vähän kylmisssään.

Pysähdytään tunnin välein merkkaamaan reviiri. Vauhti on rauhallista ja ideana olisi rakentaa jonkinlaista peruskunnon tapaista.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaan aurinkoisilla rannoilla

Tänään ajeltiin komeassa aurinkokelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittarit näyttivät noin -20 C lukemia, mutta maaliskuun aurinko teki nousuaan ja lämmitti ajokeliä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 3 ajajaa.

Aamukahdeksalta oli jo niin kirkas auringonpaiste, että aurinkolasit piti laittaa päähän pitkän kaamostauon jälkeen. Eturenkaat suunnattiin kohti pohjoista. Alkumatkan raitis keli tuntui näpeissä ja poskipäissä. Kellon Kiviniemessä käväistiin katsomassa merimaisemia. Yksi sitkeä sissi istui meren jäällä pilkillä todella kylmässä kelissä.

Virpiniemen suunnan pyörätie oli aurattu paremmin kuin tavallisesti. Auran kauha oli osunut jo lähes maahan saakka. Tuollainen parin sentin lumipolanne lisää kuitenkin kummasti tehoa polkemiseen.

Ennen kahvia käväistiin Ervastinrannassa. Täällä Kiiminkijoki laskee mereen. Vanhojen kala-aittojen välistä näkyi merelle asti. Ilman pyöräilyä täälläkään ei tulisi koskaan käytyä. Pyörälenkeissä on se hyvä puoli, että paikallistuntemus paranee koko ajan. Silti Haukiputtaan suunnaltakin löytyy vielä paljon ajamattomia teitä ja kujia. 

Kahville kurvattiin Santaholman kautta. Seolla oli jo pannarit valmiina ja tupa lähes täynnä paikallisia ukkoja.

Paluumatkalla kierrettiin ensin Myllysaarentie ympäri ja sitten lähdettiin ajamaan kohti etelän suunnalla näkyvää kirkasta aurinkoa. Paluumatkalla oli jo selvästi lämpimämpi ajokeli. Aurinko sulatti kuuran naamalta vaikka pakkasmittarit näyttivät edelleen -15C lämpötilaa.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 81 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: https://www.strava.com/activities/2187863919

----------


## arimk

Vielä on köhää jäljellä, parantelen tällä kertaa itseni kunnolla.
Käykää huomenna ajamassa.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Liminkaan Kasituvalle.
Menomatkalla Kaakkurin ja Linnakankaan kautta vanhalle nelostielle ja siitä Haarasillalle Liminkaan.
Palatessa vaikkapa Vihiluodon ja jääradan kautta Oritkariin.
Vauhti on rauhallista peruskunnon rakentelua. Lupailee raitista ja kirkasta keliä, joten termariin kuumaa juotavaa.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän auringossa

Tänään ajeltiin talven hienoimmassa aurinkokelissä. Aamulla pakkasmittarit näyttivät noin -13 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 4 ajajaa.

Aamukiireessä kotoa lähtiessä unohdin tietysti aurinkolasit matkasta. Onneksi alkumatkan reitti meni sen verran läheltä kotimökkiä, että käväistiin poikien kanssa hakemassa lasit varaston hyllyltä mukaan. Poikkimaantien sillan kautta ajeltiin vanhalle Iinatintielle ja siitä Linnakankaan kautta Kempeleeseen. Alkumatkalla tarvottiin pitkin auraamattomia pyöräteitä. Onneksi heti Kempeleen puolelle tullessa aurauksen laatu parani ja matka jatkui paljon leppoisammin.

Vanha nelostie oli tällä kertaa kokonaan jäässä Tupoksen ja Haarasillan välillä. Ilman nastarenkaita olisi matkanteko ollut vaikeaa. Jäisellä tiellä on jokseenkin jännittävää ajaa maantieletkassa. Tien pintaa tulee väkisinkin tuijotettua paljon tarkemmin kuin kesällä.

Kahvit juotiin Limingassa Kasituvalla. Tarjolla oli laskiaispullia ja munkkeja. Meidän jäljiltä tiskiin jäi vain murusia, joten kokki sai aloittaa leivontahommat saman tien.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Limingan kylän läpi kohti Tuposta. Selkämaantie näytti niin hyväkuntoiselta, joten mekin ajoimme sen kautta lentokentälle. Leton tie olikin kuitenkin selvästi huonommassa kunnossa. Tie oli kokonaan jäässä ja myös jäisiä uria oli tarjolla ihan riittävästi. Myös autoliikennettä oli yllättävän paljon.

Lentokentän kulmalla kiitoradan päässä pysähdyttiin merkkaamaan reviiri. Siinä samalla ihailtiin taivaalta tippuvia laskuvarjohyppääjiä. Tulivat yllättävän kovaa vauhtia kohti maata, vaikka varjot näyttivät olevan auki. 

Vihiluodossa siirryttiin merelle auratulle jääradalle. Tänään rata oli hyvässä kunnossa ja paikalla oli runsaasti muitakin ulkoilijoita. Torin rannassa pysähdyttiin hetkeksi ihailemaan lumi- ja jäärakentamista. Ammattimiehet valmistelivat paikkoja kuntoon ensi keskiviikon avantouinti tapahtumaa varten. Pitävät silloin kuulemma puheita avannosta käsin. Vesi on sen verran kylmää, että puheet taitavat pysyä kohtuullisen lyhyinä.

Lopuksi nälkä ajoi meidät kotiin päin. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 81 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2203440867

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Etsitään aurattuja reittejä lähialueelta parin tunnin risteilylle.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään Prisman kulmalla oli kolme lähtijää. Suuntasimme kohti Vihiluotoon menevää jäätietä.
Sää oli ennakoitua raaempi ja yksi pyöräilijä oli huonosti vaatettunut. Hän suuntasi kotiin lämmittelemään.
Avonaisilla paikoilla 15 asteen pakkanen ja pieni viima tuntui aika viileältä.
Kahdestaan yritimme Kempeleenlahden ylitystä jäätietä pitkin. Oritkarista alku näytti hyvältä ja etenimme noin puoleen väliin lahtea.
Siinä reitti kääntyi Vihiluotoa kohti ja lumituisku oli tukkinut koko väylän. Vähän matkaa yritimme eteenpäin, mutta olimme lähteneet ajamaan.
Suunta takaisin ja kiersimme Kaakkurin kautta takaisin päin. Värtössä tuli pari tuntia täyteen.
Taitaa olla viimeisiä reissuja tälle talvelle, kun parta on lenkin jälkeen kunnolla kuurassa.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Kevättä tekee kun ulkona sataa vettä. Kokeillaan, että olisiko etelän puolella paremmin aurattuja reittejä tarjolla. Todennäköisesti kahvitauko osuu taas Kasituvalle Liminkaan. Jos eteneminen loskassa on hidasta, niin jäädään kahville lähemmäs.
Käväsin äsken ajelemassa pari tuntia. Vettä satoi koko ajan ja ajokeli muuttui koko ajan pehmeämmäksi. Sohjoa oli paikoitellen 10 cm paksuudelta. Siellä missä auramies oli ajanut, olivat pyörätiet jo lähes sulia. Nyt olisi tuhannen taalan paikka käydä ajamassa sohjot pois ennen kuin ne jäätyvät.
Vauhti on aamulla rauhallista, kun minä oon jarrumiehenä. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän vesikelissä

Tänään ajeltiin kevään ensimmäinen vesikelilenkki. Aamupakkaset olivat vaihtuneet pariin lämpöasteeseen. Taivaalta tihuutteli hiljalleen vettä. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa.
Ajokeli oli monipuolinen. Tarjolla oli sohjoa, vettä ja sulaa asfalttia. Siellä missä pyörätiet oli aamulla aurattu, oli jo lähes kesäkeli. Jos auraaminen oli unohtunut, tarjolla oli puolestaan reilu sohjokerros.

Vanha nelostie oli tällä kertaa aivan sula. Pitkän tauon jälkeen päästiin taas ajamaan vettä heittävän takarenkaan peesiin. Vaatetta pitää olla päällä reilusti, sillä peesaaminen on märkää hommaa. Vauhti paranee kummasti, kun tulee sohjoiselta pyörätieltä sulalle maantielle. Tien päällä juteltiin, että ehkä me sittenkin vielä joskus pystymme ajamaan pyörällä kolmeakymppiä.

Kahvit juotiin tutussa paikassa Limingassa Kasituvalla. Tarjolla oli vieläkin laskiaispullia, vaikka laskiainen oli ja meni jo viikkoja sitten. Sen verran oltiin kuraisia, että mentiin suosiolla tuvan perälle istumaan. Eipähän tarvitse kunnollisten ihmisten haistella hikeä. 

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin omia jälkiä pitkin takaisin Kempeleeseen. Vihiluodossa käväistiin katsomassa merenrannan elämää. Väkeä oli paljon liikkeellä, sillä paikalla oli jokin isompi tapahtuma. Jääradalla oli kuulemma vettä jäällä Oritkarin päässä, joten suosiolla mentiin maita pitkin kaupunkiin.

Lopuksi ajeltiin loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehtoon. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 82 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2219070978

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia ja yritetään löytää reitti, mikä ei ole pahasti soosilla.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli paikoin työmiehen keli. Kolmistaan pohdimme lähtöpaikalla otollista suuntaa.
Suunnaksi valittiin etelä. Valinta oli hyvä, sillä vähintään puolet matkasta oli lumetonta asfalttia.
Näillä osuuksilla auraaja oli ollut ahkerana ja sohjo oli raavittu pois. Plussakelit olivat hoitaneet lopun.
Muutamissa kohdin pyörän suuntavakaus oli heikkoa viiden sentin sohjossa ja eteneminen vaati kunnon runttausta.
Kävimme mutkan Perävainio-Metsokankaalla ja lopetimme hieman etuajassa Hinttaan.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Tuulen suunnat ovat nyt sellaisia, että käväistään aamulla kahvilla Limingassa Kasituvalla. 
Ensin hiljalleen rauhassa vastatuuleen Liminkaan ja palatessa saadaan ajella mukavaan myötätuuleen takaisin kaupunkiin.
Termari ja paksut nahkakinttaat pelittävät vielä ihan hyvin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisilla aroilla

Tänään ajeltiin rajussa länsituulessa etelän kierros. Lämpömittarit näyttivät vain paria astetta, mutta tuulimittarit puolestaan noin 15 m/s lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa.

Talvi alkaa jo pikkuhiljaa hellittää otetaan ja ajokeli oli jo parempi kuin viime pyhänä. Nyt näkyi jo aika paljon paljastakin pintaa pyöräteillä. Välissä on kuitenkin röpöläjäätä ja syviä vesirapakoita, joten nastarenkaat olivat tarpeen. Arin lenkki jäi lyhyeen, kun Brooksin satula sanoi jo alkumatkalla työsopimuksen irti.

Neljällä miehellä jatkettiin Metsokankaan kautta Linnakankaalle. Tuuli puhalteli rajulla voimalla. Kempeleen ja Limingan peltomaisemissa ajettiin ihan vinossa sivutuuleen nojaten, jotta ei jouduttaisi vastaantulevien kaistalle. Vanha nelostie oli jo aivan sula, joten maantiekausikaan ei ole enää kaukana.

Kahvit juotiin tutussa paikassa Limingassa Kasituvalla. Tuntui hyvältä päästä välillä tuulensuojaan. Paikalla oli varsin paljon turisteja, sillä Lapin hiihtoviikot jatkuvat vielä jonkin aikaa. Dallaspulla antoi voimia loppumatkaa varten.

Limingassa käväistiin ihailemassa Hannu Krankan patsasta. Paluumatkalla ajeltiin sivumyötäisessä tuulessa Kempeleeseen. Vihiluodossa käväistiin haistelemassa merituulia. Lahkeet lepattivat tuulessa ja näpit jäätyivät hetkessä. Jäälle ei kannattanut mennä, sillä vesi oli noussut jään päälle. Luisteluradalla ajelu rajoittui tänä talvena pariin kertaan. Edellisenä talvena rata oli auki useamman viikon ajan. 

Lopuksi ajeltiin Limingantullin kautta loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehtoon. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 83 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2236284939

----------


## arimk

Huomenna on tiistai ja pyörään on löytynyt ehjä jakkara peffan alle.
Käydään ajamassa jälleen etelän suunnassa. Pohjoisen suunta on nyt aika toivoton.
Sääennuste lupaa pakkasta koko päiväksi, joten liukkauttakin löytynee.
Mukaan sopii. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Kävimme kiertämässä Kempeleen kirkon kolmen ajajan ryhmällä.
Tiet olivat käytännössä sulia, paitsi eteläisin piste. Kempelehallin kohdalla kevli oli todella liukas, ylämäkeen ei Maraton Winter meinannut pitää.
Siellä voi käydä harjoittelemassa liukkaankelin ajoa. Lenkki päätettiin Koivurannan lauttakahvilan kohdalle. Siellä oli sauna kuuma ja täynnä väkeä.
Me suunnistimme kuitenkin kotisaunan lauteille. Mittariin kertyi lenkille mittaa 38 km ja kaksi tuntia siihen tuhraantui.
Kiitos pojille mukavasta lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna Kiiminki-Haukipudas kierros. Pannarikahvit Haukiputtaan Seolla.
Mulla on vielä nastakumit alla ja jonkin verran liukkaita paikkoja on varmasti vielä reitin varrella. Oliskohan huominen sitten se talven viimeinen nastarengaslenkki.
Aamuksi lupailee muutamaa pakkasastetta, joten termari pitänee vielä ottaa mukaan.
Rauhassa ajellaan ja tunnin välein merkataan reviiri.
Muistakaa, että yöllä pitää siirtää kellot kesäaikaan. Lähtö Haapalehdon Shellliltä aamukasilta uutta kesäaikaa.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisessa Kiiminkijokivarressa

Tänään ajeltiin komeassa auringonpaisteessa Kiiminkijoen kierros. Lähtö oli aikainen, sillä kellon viisareita siirrettiin yöllä tunnin verran eteenpäin. Kinttaat piti vielä laittaa käpäliin, kun pakkasta oli aamulla -4 C.  Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.

Ajokeli oli taas parempi kuin viime pyhänä. Suurin osa reitistä oli täysin sulaa, mutta muutamat paikat olivatkin sitten todella liukkaita. Kevät on kuitenkin mennyt kuluneen viikon aikana reilusti eteenpäin.

Kiimingistä Haukiputtaalle ajeltiin reippaassa vastatuulessa. Pyörätie oli vielä aika jäinen, mutta autotie oli jo täysin sula. On hienoa ajaa 7 miehen jonossa maantienlaitaa auringonpaisteessa. Vielä kun tarkenisi shortsit jalassa…

Kahvit juotiin Haukiputtaan Seolla. Pannari oli vielä uunissa, mutta korvapuustit ja munkit tekivät kauppansa. Tupa oli lähes täysi, sillä paikalliset isännät paransivat joukolla maailmaa. 

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin Virpiniemessä. Pyörätie oli paikoin todella jäinen, mutta onneksi vieressä kulki sula maantie. Pahimmissa kohdissa ajeltiin maantien puolella. Kiviniemessä käväistiin katsomassa merenrannan elämää. Jäällä oli paljon pilkkijöitä istuskelemassa raittiissa merituulessa.

Kellosta Patelaan ajeltiin vanhan nelostien vartta. Piennar oli sula ja kuiva. Pölyä kyllä riittää ihan kaikille, kun autot ajavat ohi keskiviivaa pitkin.

Lopuksi ajeltiin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmille. Shellin kulmille oli ilmestynyt vaalimainoksia, joten suosiolla jäätiin kadun aurinkoiselle puolelle porisemaan.
Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 88 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2253886138

----------


## arimk

Sunnuntaina tarkastimme Virpiniemen suunnan suunnan, eikä hyvältä näyttänyt.
Huomenna suunnataan jälleen Oulujoen eteläpuolelle, mutta Kempeleen luistelubaana väistetään tällä kertaa.
Tiet alkavat olla pääosin sulia, vaikka liukkaitakin kohtia löytyy kun etsitään. Itsellä on edelleen nastoja alla.
Lähtö parin tunnin lenkille Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään matkaan lähti viisi ajajaa. Yksi autoileva ajaja antoi lähtöpaikalla kannustusta.
Kelit alkavat olla kesäisiä, pakkasta ei ollut ja jääosuudetkin jäivät muutamiin kymmeniin metreihin.
Rohkeimmat olivat mukana nastattomilla renkailla.
Maikkulanrinne jätettiin väliin, se näytti aika jäiseltä. Kiersimme vanhan Iinatintien alkuun muuta kautta.
Metsokankaan jälkeen kaarsimme takaisin Linnanmaata kohti. Lenkille kertyi mittaa n. 43 km.
Ajeluja jatketaan säiden mukaan, mutta maantiepyörä saanee olla varastossa vielä pari viikkoa.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Kävästään huomenna kahvilla Iin Shellillä. 
Menomatka Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. 
Palatessa samaa reittiä takaisin tai tarvittaessa pieni lisälenkki Alakylän kautta.
Rauhassa ajellaan ja tunnin välein tehdään reviirin merkkaus.
Laitoin tämän päivän lenkin jälkeen leveät touringrenkaat alle. Jospa sitä pärjäisi jo kesäkumeillakin kun varovasti ajelee. Fiksuimmat ajelevat vielä varman päälle nastakumeilla.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisessa Iissä

Tänään ajeltiin hienossa auringonpaisteessa Iin lenkki. Aamu oli kirkas ja kylmä, pakkasta oli -1 C.  Aamun muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa.

Ajokeli oli jo varsin kesäinen. Kaikki olivat liikkeellä kesärenkailla, joskin renkaan paksuus vaihteli 23-45 mm välillä. Liukasta oli noin 20 metrin matkalla, mutta siitäkin selvittiin kunnialla läpi. Reitin puolesta tämän aamun lenkki oli jo täysin kesäinen maantielenkki. Seuraavat puoli vuotta ajellaankin taas maantielaitaa pitkin.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotien vartta pitkin Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä pitkin ylös pohjoiseen. Yksikään autoilija ei tyytännyt meille eikä muutenkaan käyttäytynyt aggressiivisesti. Osansa on varmasti sillä, että me ajettiin koko lenkki yhdessä jonossa. Tällä tavalla autot pääsivät paljon helpommin meistä ohi. Pyöräilevä parijono herättää suomalaisissa autoilijoissa aina runsaasti aggressiota.

Tänään oli Oulussa tuuleton keli. Vuodessa on perinteisesti kolme tuuletonta päivää. Ne kaksi muuta taitavat olla heinäkuun loppupuolella mahdollisen hellejakson aikaan. Kaikki kesän merkit ovat ilmassa, sillä tien päällä näkyi jo moottoripyöriä. Maantiet ovat kyllä vielä melkoisen pölyisiä. Ilmassa oli paljon tavaraa, kun Postin rekka ohitti meidät Martinniemen lähellä.

Kahvit juotiin Iin Shellillä. Patiolla oli vielä toista metriä lunta, mutta sisällä oli oikein mukavaa. Riisipuuroakin olisi ollut tarjolla, mutta nyt tyydyttiin pullaruokintaan. 
Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Kiiminkijokivartta ylöspäin Alakylään. Tuntui hienolta ajaa kesärenkailla maantieletkassa. Alakylässä merkattiin reviiri tutussa paikassa pitkän talvitauon jälkeen. Lopuksi tultiin Kuivasjärven ympyrän kautta takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 101 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2271149887

----------


## arimk

Tänään ei ole kovin ajettava ilma. Yritetään aloittaa kesälenkit viikon päästä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Alkumatka pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Leppiniemeen ja siitä joen eteläpuolelle Muhoksen lättykahveille.
Kahvin jälkeen Tyrnävän ja Tupoksen kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Jätetään Alatemmeksen lenkura vielä ajamatta ettei mene yliajalle.
Vauhti on välikauden lukemissa. Viimeksi keskari oli noin 25 km/h tienoilla. Samaa tahtia ajellaan varmaankin myös huomenna.

Alku- ja loppumatkan siirtymillä on vielä hiekoitussepeliä. Itse ajelen vielä talvikalustolla, mutta alla pyörii pistosuojatut paksut kesäkumit. Jospa sitä viikon päästä pääsisi jo maantiepyörän rattiin.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisessa etelässä

Tänään ajeltiin komeassa auringonpaisteessa etelän kierros. Aamu oli kirkas ja komea lämpömittarin näyttäessä +0 C.  Aamun muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa.
Suurin osa porukasta oli jo liikkeellä maantiekalustolla. Itse olin talvikalustolla ja oma vaatetuskin oli täysin sama kuin tammikuussa. Ensi pyhänä pitää jo itsekin ottaa kesäpyörä esille.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pohjoispuolen tietä pitkin Leppiniemeen. Mäet olivat taas pikkuisen nousseet korkeammiksi siiten viime kesän. Laukan ja Leppiniemen välinen tie on melko huonopintainen. Kuoppia ja railoja on turhankin paljon.

Leppiniemessä merkattiin reviiri pitkän talvitauon jälkeen. Oulujoen pohjoispuolella oli vielä melko paljon lunta maastossa, kun taas Tyrnävällä on jo täysin sula maa. Tie on kuitenkin joka paikassa jo täysin sula.

Autoilijoilla oli tänään hyvä päivä. Kukaan ei töötännyt eikä kiilaillut meille. Liekö osansa sillä, että taas ajettiin yhdessä jonossa.
Lättykahvit juotiin Muhoksen Nesteellä. Kokki paistoi lättyjä koko porukalle, joten nälissään ei tarvinnut tien päälle lähteä. Gluteenitonta evästä ei kuitenkaan ollut kovin runsaasti tarjolla.

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin ensin mutka Muhoksen kirkkorannassa. Sitten nokka käännettiin vastatuuleen kohti Tyrnävää. Aavalla lakeudella tuulee aina, niin tänäänkin. Pojat pitivät reipasta tahtia yllä, joten kylmyydestä ei tarvinnut kärsiä. Tienvarren pelloilla näkyi paljon maahanmuuttajia. Tämän tunnisti jo kaukaa, kun autoja oli parkkeerattu kohdalle. Auton vieressä oli lintumiehiä kuvaamassa joutsenia ja kurkia. 

Tyrnävältä ajeltiin Alatemmekselle. Lännen tiellä ajettiin jämäkkään vastatuuleen kohti Haarasiltaa. Loppumatkalla ajeltiin vanhaa nelostietä pitkin Kempeleen läpi Kaakkurin kulmille. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteen pihalla. Tänään ajeltiin paikoitellen ihan kesävauhtia. Lenkki tuntui pikkuisen tavallista raskaammalta, mutta hyvin kuitenkin perille päästiin. 

Tänään pitäisi vielä ajella äänestyskopille. Menkäähän ajoissa äänestämään, ettei virastomestari heitä teitä iltakahdeksalta jonosta pihalle.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 122 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2288678725

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Siirrytään kesäaikaan ja ajellaan autoilijoiden ilona tienlaitaa Haukipudas-Alakylä -lenkki.
Näin alkukaudesta ajellaan rauhallisesti, pyritään pitämään keskinopeus 25 km/h tuntumassa.
Krossarin nappularenkailla selviää hyvin, mutta nastarenkailla voi ahistaa. Itsellä on alla 25 milliset sileät renkaat.
Tähän aikaan vuodesta on hyvä varata takataskuun pari varasisuria.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan ajamaan.

----------


## arimk

Tänään ajettiin tasa kahdessa tunnissa vähän vajaa viiskymppinen viiden ajajan ryhmänä. Lunta on paljon tien reunoilla ja sulamisvedet kastelevat tienpinnan monin paikoin.
Löysimme kuitenkin jäättömän reitin, kun jätimme Virpiniemen mutkan ajamatta. Lämpöä oli useita asteita, tosin lenkin loppua kohti lämpötila laski jyrkästi.
Värilliset lasit olivat tarpeen koko lenkin ajan, kun toisella puolen taivaanrantaa valaisi kuu ja toisella aurinko.
Ajon aikainen keskinopeus oli 25,3 km/h ja hyvin kaikki pysyivät mukana. Osalla ei ollut kovin paljon pyöräilykilometrejä takana tälle vuodelle.
Rengastöitä ei vieläkään päästy harjoittelemaan, mutta eiköhän sekin puute korjaannu tulevilla lenkeillä.
Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Iin Shellille.
Menomatkalla Raitotietä Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä Iihin. Kävästään katsomassa Marionin kauhaa taas pitkästä aikaa.
Ajellaan rauhallisesti ja tasaisesti. Keskari jää alle kolmenkympin niin kuin tapana on.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iin kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin tuulisessa kelissä Iin kierros. Aamu oli harvinaisen lämmin lämpömittarin näyttäessä +6 C.  Kylmä tuuli teki ilmasta kuitenkin paljon raittiimman tuntuisen. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 15 ajajaa.

Kaikki olivat liikkeellä maantiekalustolla. Tietkin ovat jo täysin kesäisessä ajokunnossa, joskin pölyä riittää kaikille tienkäyttäjille.
Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan. Vanhalla nelostiellä lasketeltiin myötätuuleen. Liikenne oli harvinaisen rauhallista, mutta tulihan sieltä takaa kuitenkin yksi hermoheikko autoilija. Toyotan maasturi tööttäili ja kiilasi vanhan ajan malliin. Aiheutimme hänelle kenties 5-10 sekunnin viivytyksen, joten toivottavasti hän ei myöhästynyt mistään tärkeästä tapaamisesta.

Iissä käväistiin katsomassa, että onko Marionin kauha edelleen paikallaan. Sieltähän se lumen seasta löytyi, mutta hankeen ei kuitenkaan viitsitty lähteä kahlaamaan.
Ennen kahvia käväistiin vielä Virkkulassa pohjois-Iissä. Sieltä löytyy muuten ihan jämäkkä nousu voimalaitoksen päälle. Nelostien varren pyörätietä ajeltiin kovassa vastatuulessa pari kilometriä etelään päin.

Kahville kurvattiin Iin Shellille. Puuroakin olisi ollut tarjolla, mutta nyt tyydyttiin pullaruokintaan. Ari teki kahvipöydässä klossiremonttia, mutta Shellin tarjoamat työkalut eivät olleet ihan parhaasta päästä. Muistakaa mutten vaihtaa klossit ajoissa.

Paluumatkan ilona oli jämäkkä vastatuuli. Pyörä ei rullannut ilmaiseksi, vaan peesareillekin riitti ihan riittävästi poljettavaa. Martinniemen risteyksestä käännyttiin vasempaan Kiiminkijokivarteen. Alakylästä Kuivasjärvelle olikin sitten ihan nokkavastainen tuuli. Onneksi pojat löysäsivät vauhtia sopivasti, joten porukka pysyi hyvin koossa loppuun asti. 
Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuivasjärvellä Kuovintorin pihalla. Keskari jäi sovitusti alle kolmenkympin, joten jokseenkin asiallisesti ajeltiin. Hattua pitää nostaa Pekalle, joka tuli pitkän tauon jälkeen uusilla polvilla mukaan letkaan. Kampi pyöri taas mukavasti loppuun saakka.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 121 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2306747991

----------


## arimk

Käydään huomenna ajamassa Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie jne. -lenkki. Takalontie on yhtä huonossa kunnossa, kuin aikaisemminkin. 
Huonoin pätkä on kuitenkin aika lyhyt, pari kilometriä.
Vauhti maltillista, ajonaikainen keskinopeus n. 25-27 km/h, joten hieman saattaa kaksi tuntia ylittyä.
Perinteisesti lenkki on lopetettu Ruskoon Kiilletielle, jolloin mittari on näyttänyt lenkille pituutta 56 km.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään käytiin ajamassa tällainen lenkki. Hyvä keli huokutti yhdeksän ajajaa letkaan.
Myötätuuleen paineltiin hieman ylinopeutta, mutta loppumatkan vastatuuli tasoitti ajonopeutta hitaitten lukemiin.
Teiden kunto ei ole parantunut talven aikana, varsinkin Takalontie muutamat lyhyet pätkät ennen Tirintien risteystä ovat  tosi huonossa kunnossa.
Iltapäivän lämmin keli jäähtyy illalla nopeasti. Varjo- ja alavissa paikoissa tuntui Ylikiimingintiellä viileältä.
Autoilijoiden kanssa tulimme tänään hyvin toimeen, emme saaneet yhtään kannustavaa tööttäystä.
Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.
Ensiviikon tiistai on vappuaatto. Päätetään myöhemmin ajetaanko silloin.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. 
Menomatka ensin Hiukkavaara kiertäen ja sitten Vaalantietä pitkin Leppiniemeen ja joen eteläpuolelle.
Lättykahvit Muhoksen Nesteellä ja sitten Tyrnävän ja Lännen tien kautta Haarasillalle ja loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle.
Vauhti lienee noin 27 km/h tienoilla. Tunnin välein pysähdytään nostamaan jalkaa pylvään juurella.
Lähtö aamukasilta aapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisella lakeudella

Tänään ajeltiin aurinkoisessa ja tuulisessa kelissä etelän kierros. Aamu oli pikkuisen vilpoisa lämpömittarin näyttäessä aamukuudelta vain -2 C. Aurinko paistoi kuitenkin komeasti, joten keli lämpeni koko ajan. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 16 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Hiukkavaaran kierros, jolla päästiin sujuvasti kaikkien liikennevalojen ohi. Vaalantiellä suunnaksi otettiin Muhos ja Leppiniemi. Vastatuuli puhalteli ihan reippaasti, mutta hyvällä vuorovedolla matka taittui iloisesti. Tänään autoilijat olivat hyvällä tuulella eikä meitä kohtaan osoitettu minkäänlaista tööttifanitusta.

Leppiniemessä pysähdyttiin merkkaamaan reviiri ja samalla muisteltiin voimalaitoksen rakentamista. Vapaana virrannut Pyhäkoski on ollut aikaisemmin melkoinen turistinähtävyys, jossa on laskettu pyhävaatteissa koskea ammattilaisten ohjaamilla koskiveneillä. Tuossa on elävää kuvaa musiikin kera vuodelta 1904. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBZ9YLDra4U

Lättykahvit ryypättiin Muhoksen Nesteellä. Tytöt olivat paistaneet urakalla lättyjä ja löytyipä nyt gluteenitonta evästä.

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin mutka Muhoksen kirkolla ja jatkettiin saman tien kohti Tyrnävää. Lintuja oli vieläkin paljon liikkeellä lakeuden pelloilla. Vastatuulikin helpotti jonkin verran. Parijonossa on hyvä peesi kun ajetaan suoraan vastatuuleen. Sivutuulessa peräpääkin saa polkea ihan reipaasti.

Alatemmeksellä päästiin ajamaan suoraan myötätuuleen, joten loppumatka meni mukavalla tahdilla. Kempeleen läpi ajeltiin vanhaa nelostietä pitkin ja lopuksi tultiin Kaakkurin kautta loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle.

Keskari jäi taas sovitusti alle kolmenkympin, joten jokseenkin asiallisesti ajeltiin. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 126 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2324790578

----------


## arimk

Huomenna Vappua vastaanottamassa.
Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia. Reitti pohjosen suuntaan ja nopeus sovitaan lähtöpaikalla. Alhaisin ehdotus voittaa.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Prisman kulmalle kerääntyi ennätysmäärä ajajia. Lähtijöitä oli parikymmentä, joten hajaannuimme kahteen ryhmään.
Suuntasimme Virpiniemeen ja sieltä edelleen Haukiputaan kautta Alakylään. Lopetimme Kuovintorille.
Ajonopeudeksi sovittiin 25-27 km/h ja me ajoimme lenkin keskinopeudella 26,7. Toinen ryhmä hukattiin, viimeinen havainto oli Kellon tienoilla.
Keltapuseroiset taisivat ajaa hitaampaa vauhtia, kun bioteknisellä tauolla pieni odottelukaan ei kasannut porukkaa.
Sellainen huomio, ettei nappularenkaat etene yhtä vauhdikkaasti kuin sliksit. Varsinkaan jos ajaja on levännyt koko talven.
Perille kuitenkin päästiin porukalla. Kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville ja aamupuurolle Iin Shellille.
Tänä aamuna oli liukasta, mutta eiköhän huomenna ole jo ihan normaali kesäinen ajokeli. Kesäkalustolla on tarkoitus lähteä liikkeelle.
Alkumatkalla Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä pitkin pohjoiseen. Iissä pieni kierros ennen kahville menoa.
Paluumatkalla Alakylän kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja selvästi alle kolmenkympin kyytiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shellilltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki mustalla jäällä

Tänään ajeltiin aurinkoisessa ja komeassa kelissä Iin kierros. Yöllä oli satanut sen verran lunta, että maa oli märkä. Varjopaikoissa oli vielä sen verran kylmää, että tiet olivat aamulla mustalla jäällä.  Aurinko paistoi kuitenkin niin komeasti, että kahvipaussin jälkeen tiet olivat jo aivan sulia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 12 ajajaa.

Sami oli hakenut Shellin henkilökunnalta pihaharjan, joten lähtöä odotellessa pidettiin pienet kevättalkoot. Lähtöpaikan hiekoitussepelit lakaistiin pois asfaltilta. Heti alkumatkalla piti ajaa kieli keskellä suuta, sillä maantierengas ei ole paras valinta jäiselle tielle. Raitotien kautta ajeltiin Patelaan vanhalle nelostielle.

Alkumatkalla oli mukava myötätuuli, joten Iihin tultiin hyvissä ajoin. Ennen kahvitaukoa käväistiin mutka Marionin kauhalla Raasakassa. 

Maalismaan tiellä oli vielä lumisia kohtia varjopaikoissa perjantain lumimyräkän jäljiltä. Pikkusen hirvitti ajaa maantiepyörällä jäisiin kohtiin, mutta tuurilla mentiin kuitenkin läpi. Yksi auto tuli töötti pohjassa takaa juuri kun yritimme taiteilla jäisessä kohdassa. Autoilija ei tuntenut minkäänlaista sääliä meitä kohtaan, vaan runnoi väkisin letkan ohi pahimmassa jääkohdassa. Harvoin näkee liikenteessä noin piittaamatonta käytöstä autoilijoiden taholta. 

Iijoen pohjoispuolella oli puu kaatunut tien päälle. Toinen kaista oli tukossa, mutta viereistä kaistaa pitkin päästiin menemään paikan ohi. Onneksi pojat huomasivat paikan hyvissä ajoin. Harvoin näkee näin paljon kummallisia tilanteita tien päällä kuin tänään nähtiin. 

Kahville ja aamupuurolle pysähdyttiin Iin Shellille. Riisipuuroa oli jäljellä vielä reilusti, mutta meidän jälkeen pata oli tyhjä. 

Kahvitauon jälkeen matka jatkui vastatuulessa koti etelää. Martinniemen tienhaarasta käännyttiin vasemmalle Kiiminkijokivarteen. Joessa oli vesi todella korkealla. Nyt viimeistään kannattaa käväistä katsomassa tulvivaa jokea, jos ei ole vielä tullut siellä käytyä. Alakylässä olisi ajettu rantatietä, mutta se olikin vielä aivan lumessa.

Loppumatka Kuivasjärvelle tultiin sivuvastaisessa tuulessa. Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin kurvattiin tasan kello 12, joten harvinaisen täsmällisiä oltiin. Keskari jäi taas reilusti alle kolmenkympin, joten sievästi ajeltiin. Onneksi kaikki pysyivät pystyssä jäisellä tiellä. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 118 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2343074415

----------


## arimk

Huomenna ei luultavasti tarvitse nastarenkaita.
Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki katsomassa Kiiminkijoen vesitilannetta.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään ei tarvittu nastarenkaita, mutta sadeasulla olisi ollut kysyntää.
Sade alkoi ennakkotiedoista poiketen jo lähtöpaikalla ja sitä kesti koko lenkin ajan.
Kaikki 17 ajajaa kastui tasapuolisesti, pari tosin luopui leikistä kesken kierroksen.
Lämpötila tippui tuntuvasti, eikä märät käsineet muutaman asteen lämpötilassa kovin mukavilta tuntuneet.
Palelevissa sormissa ja varpaissa on kuitenkin vielä tunto tallella.
Ajoimme Kiiminkijokivartta Koiteliin. Tulvaa ei tänä vuonna haitannut pyörälenkkejä.
Kiitos porukalle hyvästä seurasta!

----------


## arimk

Käydään huomenna ajamassa parin tunnin Virpiniemi-Alakylän kierros.
Ajovauhti on rauhallinen, joten kesävaatteissa voi tulla vilu.
Länsituulta on luvassa, mutta sadetta ei ole tilattu.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18, letkassa on tilaa.

----------


## arimk

Prismalla oli lähtijöitä noin 25 kpl, joten jakaannuimme kahdeksi ryhmäksi.
Osa lähtijöistä näytti naparetkeilijältä, olisiko viime tiistai opettanut.
Tänään lämpötila oli mukava, sellainen lupaus kesästä. Tuulikin sattui sopivasti, myötäistä suurin osa lenkkiä.
Lenkki oli aiottu. Alakylästä ajoimme vastatuuleen Kuovintorille ja keskinopeuskin saatiin täsmättyä tiistain hitaille sopivaksi.
Kiitos kaikille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla parin tunnin ajan alkulämmittelyä ja mennään aamukymmeneksi Lekatien lenkille.
Ajellaan alkumatkalla Sanginjoen tietä Loppulaan ja takaisin. 
Ajellaan Lekatien lenkin perässä jonon jatkona Liminkaan ja takaisin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisessa kesäkelissä

Kevätkelit vaihtelevat Oulun seudulla reippaasti. Kaksi viikkoa takaperin ajeltiin liukkaassa kelissä mustalla jäällä. Tänään puolestaan oli jo täysin kesäkeli. Jo alkumatkalla pystyi lähtemään lyhyellä lahkeella liikkeelle. Shellin pihalle ilmestyi noin 20 ajajaa.

Tämän aamun reitti oli vähän poikkeuksellinen. Ensin ajeltiin pari tuntia 08-lenkkiporukalla ja aamukymmeneksi tähdättiin Suvalan pihalle kauden ensimmäiselle Lekatien lenkille.
Alkumatkalla kierrettiin ensin uusi Hiukkavaara ja sitten käväistiin Loppulassa. Sanginjoentie on ollut aina huonopintainen, mutta nyt alkaa olla jo vaarallisen huonossa kunnossa. Saatiinpahan harjoitella käsimerkkien näyttämistä ihan urakalla.

Sangilta palattiin takaisin Vaalantielle ja Madekosken sillalle. Aamukymmeneksi piti ehtiä Suvalan pihalle ja hyvin siinä onnistuttiinkin. Pelivaraa jäi peräti kolme minuuttia. Aamukymmeneen mennessä ehdittiin ajaa noin 60 km.

Lekatien lenkkiä on ajettu muutaman vuoden ajan ja suosio on ollut koko ajan kasvamaan päin. Pyöräilyharrastus on vahvassa myötätuulessa täällä Oulun seudulla. Nyt paikalla taisi olla noin 100-120 ajajaa. En tiedä, ehtikö joku laskea tarkkaa lukua. Alun infopaketin jälkeen liikkeelle päästiin noin vartin yli kymmenen.

Ensin oli vuorossa pyörätieajoa Kempeleeseen. Tämä osuus oli koko reissun pelottavin kohta. Letka ajoi liian leveässä parijonossa, eikä vastaantulijoita nähnyt kunnolla. Muutama yhteentörmäys vastaantulijoiden kanssa oli lähellä. Pitäisi muistaa, että emme voi varata kuin korkeintaan puolet pyörätien leveydestä omaan käyttöömme. Toinen puolisko on varattuna vastaantulijoille. Turvallisinta olisi ajaa pyörätiellä yhdessä jonossa.

Ajaminen helpottui heti kun siirryttiin ajoradan puolelle Kempeleessä. Nyt ei ollut pelkoa vastaantulijoista ja ajaminen alkoi maittaa ihan eri tavalla. Lakeudella näkyi samalla silmäyksellä kaikki letkat ajamassa samaan suuntaan. Oli harvinaisen komea näky, kun aurinko paistoi ja pyöräkansa oli liikkeellä kohti Liminkaa.

Ennen kahvitaukoa käväistiin mutka Rantakylässä. Liminganportin pihaan kurvattiin varttia ennen puoltapäivää. Aika harvoin sitä ajaa neljä tuntia ilman kahvitaukoa. Odottaminen kannatti, sillä Pyörä-Suvala tarjosi makoisat munkkikahvit koko porukalle.

Potretin ottamisen jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin kohti Oulua. Kempeleessä hirsikesolin kohdalta käännettiin 08-letka kohti Linnakangasta. Loppumatkalla ajeltiin vähän reippaammin hyvässä myötätuulessa. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulassa lähes hellekelissä. Oli oikein mukava ja varsin pitkä lenkki. Alku- ja loppumatkalla ajeltiin vähän reippaammin ja lenkin keskivaiheilla rauhallisesti. Tällä tavalla saatiin sopivasti harjoiteltua eri vauhdeilla ajamista.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Ja kiitokset Pyörä-Suvalalle oikein makoisista munkkikahveista. Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 132 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2379553130

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki. Nopeus pidetään maltillisena, vaikka aurinko paistaa ja lahkeet lyhenee.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Kaunis alkukesän ilta houkutti ajajia niin paljon, että tarkkaa määrä jäi laskematta. Joku pääsi laskuissa kahteenkymmeneenseitsemään, se lienee vähimmäismäärä.
Kävimme ajamassa perinteisen Alakylä-Takalo-Purontie -lenkin ja Ylikiimingintietä takaisin. Yhteinen matka päätettiin Ruskoon. Purontien pahimmat kolot väistettin ajamalla Tirinkylän kautta. Katsokaa kartasta tarkka reitti.
Ajo sujui jouhevasti, eikä nopeusrajoitusta rikottu. Loppuparlamentin kuvaussessio vei aikaa, kun kuvaajalla oli kovat vaatimukset ryhmän asettelussa.
Kiitos porukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki 
Ajellaan aamulla ensin vastatuuleen Iin Shellille aamupuurolle. 
Alkumatkalla Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä pohjoiseen.
Pyöräytetään Iin kierros ja palataan Alakylän kautta Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja keskari jää takuuvarmasti reilusti alle kolmenkympin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Marionin kauhalla

Tänään ajeltiin märässä kelissä Iin kierros. Sadetta on riittänyt koko viikonlopun ajaksi eikä tämäkään aamu tuonut poikkeusta. Nyt oli hyvä keli testata sadekelin varustusta. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vastatuulessa Raitotien kautta Patelaan vanhalle nelostielle. Peesarin naama ja kamppeet olivat vahvasti kurassa jo menomatkalla. Pojat totesivat, että ei nämä kenkien päälle vedettävät mononsuojat paljon suojaa kosteudelta. Vanhan ajan kikka on laittaa muoviset leipäpussit jalkoihin kenkien sisään. Näillä keleillä olisi hyvä olla vaihtosukat mukana, mutta eihän sitä kuitenkaan muista lähtiessä.

Iissä ei maltettu mennä heti kahveille, vaan ensin käväistiin reissu Marionin kauhalla Raasakassa. Joku huono-onninen oli leiriytynyt asuntovaunuun kauhan viereen. Saattaa olla, että meidän meluaminen herätti koko leiriporukan.

Kahville ajeltiin Illinsaaren kautta. Shellille kurvasi märkää porukkaa, mutta sisälle kuitenkin päästiin. Pyhäaamun riisipuurokattaus palautti voimat ja puseron sisään tungettu Kalevan TV-ohjelmaliite kuivatti märkää ajopaitaa mukavasti.

Kahvitauon jälkeen matka jatkui kohti Kiiminkijokea. Pojat pitivät hyvää tahtia päällä ja lämpö palasi koneeseen. Alakylässä tiekin alkoi jo vähän kuivua ja matkanteko sujui mukavasti kohti Kuivasjärveä. 

Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin kurvattiin vähän puolenpäivän jälkeen. Keskari oli luvatusti alle kolmenkympin. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 125 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2398076386

Ensi sunnuntaina on perinteinen Oulujokiajo, joten silloin ei ajeta 08-lenkkiä. Lekatien lenkki ajelee kuitenkin ensi pyhänä Haukiputtaalle. 08-lenkki palaa kahden viikon päästä takaisin tien päälle.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna, satoi tai paistoi.
Käydään kiertämässä Virpiniemi-Alakylä -lenkki parissa tunnissa.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään satoi ja paistoi. Runsain sade oli siirtymätaipaleella Värttö-Linnanmaa. Tiet olivat märkiä koko lenkin ajan, vaikka sade lakkasi.
Ajajien letka oli huomattavasti lyhempi, kuin muutamana edellisenä tiistaina. Seitsemästä ajajasta saatiin kuitenkin letka aikaan.
Väliin ajettiin vähän vauhdikkaammin, mutta yleisön pyynnöstä loppumatkalla korjattiin keskinopeus hitaille sopivaksi.
Lenkki oli suunniteltu; Linnanmaa-Virpiniemi-Alakylä ja Kuovintorilla pikainen yhteenveto. Kilometrejä kertyi 54.
Kiitos lenkkiseurasta.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain ilta-ajelu huomenna.
Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia rauhallisesti lähiseudulla.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään ajajia riitti kahteen letkaan, yhteensä 22 kpl.
Kävimme ajamassa tällaisen lenkin.
Ilta oli aika viileä, aurinko näyttäytyi muutaman kerran, mutta ei se paljon lämmittänyt.
Osa oli valinnut vaatetuksen kalenterin mukaan ja se näkyi vauhdissa.
Ajoaikainen keskinopeus oli 28 kmph luokkaa. Myötätuulellakin saattoi olla vaikutusta menohaluihin.
Ylikiimingin tiellä oli kaikki Ylikiiminkiläiset lähteneet autoilemaan suuremmalle kirkolle. Kymmeniä autoja ohitti meidät.
Pääosa autoista väisti meidät reilusti, kun ajoimme parijonossa. Ylikiiminkiläisten autoista puuttuu jarrupoljin, eivät he ainakaan hidasta, vaikka mitä tulisi vastaan.
Kiitos kaikille mukanaolijoille hyvästä lenkistä. Ensiviikolla voi olla kesäisempi keli.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle.
Alkumatkalla ensin uuden Hiukkavaaran kierros ja Vaalantietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmalle.
Kahvit Ylikiimingin Seolla. Lopuksi Lamun kautta Koiteliin ja Alakylään.
Loppuparlamentti Kuovintorilla Kuivasjärvellä.
Rauhallisesti ajellaan niin kuin tavallisesti. Keskari joutaa jäädä näillä puheilla alle kolmenkympin.
Lähtö on aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingissä

Tänään ajeltiin kosteassa, mutta lämpimässä kelissä Ylikiimingin kierros. Viime päivien kovat helteet saivat aikaan ukkosia. Aamulla satoi ja jyrähteli kun astelin ulos pihalle. Lämmintä oli kuitenkin riittävästi, jo aamulla reilut +20C. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 14 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin lievässä vastatuulessa Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillan kulmille. Sade loppui jo heti alkumatkasta ja keli lämpeni reippaasti. Reviirin merkkaustauolla vähennettiin vaatetusta sen mitä pystyi.

Ylikiiminkiin päin ajaessa päästiin ajamaan myötätuuleen ja vetomiehet pillastuivat vähän kaasuttamaan raskaalla jalalla. Kahville kuitenkin kurvattiin tyylikkäästi yhdessä muodostelmassa. 

Viime kesänä Ylikiimingin Seo oli kuuluisa niukasta tarjonnastaan. Pari kertaa sieltä saatiin lähteä paluumatkalle kuivin suin. Jännityksellä odotin, että mitä baarissa on tarjolla tänä vuonna. Soittelin sinne eilen ja tein pöytävarauksen 20 hengelle. Kokki oli nyt pistänyt parastaan, sillä syötävää riitti koko marssiosastolle. Ilmeisesti Jarin keväällä antama palaute on tehonnut. Tässä baarissa käydään vielä monta kertaa tänä kesänä.

Kahvipöydässä Jarkko antoi hyvän vinkin mywindsock.com sivustosta. Ohjelma antoa tietoa lenkin aikaisista vasta- ja myötätuulista. Kirjauduin sivustolle ja sieltähän löytyi heti säätietoja. Tänään lenkillä oli näköjään 51% vastatuulta. Reitti-, aika- ja paikkatiedot ohjelma ottaa suoraan Stravasta.

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin Vesalan läpi kohti Oulua. Lamunkankaan kohdalta käännyttiin kohti Kiiminkiä. Huttukylässä palattiin Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolelle Puron tielle. Tässä tavalla päästiin kiertämään Vesalan ja Huttukylän välinen huonokuntoinen tieosuus.

Takalontielläkin tehtiin pieni lisälenkki. Kiiminkijoki ylitettiin Tirinkylän sillan kautta. Siellä on hyvä nousu heti joen ylityksen jälkeen, kun käännytään kohti Alakylää. 

Lopuksi ajeltiin Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. Säätiedotukset olivat luvanneet poutaa puoleenpäivään asti. Ihmetellä täytyy säämiesten tarkkuutta, sillä vesisade alkoi Kuivasjärvellä heti kello 12. Keskari oli pikkusen yli kolmenkympin, mutta hymyssä suin tultiin kuitenkin perille. Naama ei säilynyt puhtaana tälläkään reissulla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 123 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2435415642

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Ajellaan rauhallisesti pari tuntia. Lunta ei pitäisi sataa, mutta viileää keliä on luvassa.
Suunnistetaan aluksi Virpiniemen suuntaan ja loppulenkki sujuukin rutiinilla normireittiä.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Kävimme ajamassa 54 km:n lenkin; Linnanmaa-Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä-Kuovintori.
Alkumatkan ajoimme yhdessä 15 ajajan letkassa. Haukiputaan sikaanit olivat liikaa ryhmän taidoille ja letkan loppupäässä syntyi useita läheltä piti tilanteita.
Puskien kastelun jälkeen jaoimme porukan kahteen osaan ja niin loppumatka sujui jouhevammin. Ryhmäajo vaatii vielä harjoittelua.
Pari tuntia kului jälleen nopeasti, vaikka ei hurjasteltu. Vastatuulta riitti suurimmalle osaa lenkkiä.
Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki 
Ajellaan aamulla lättykahveille Muhoksen Nesteelle.
Alkumatkalla uuden Hiukkavaaran ympäri ja Vaalantietä Leppiniemeen.
Kahvin jälkeen Alatemmeksen kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Rauhassa ajellaan. Tavoitteena on päästä alle kolmeakymppiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisella Tyrnävällä

Tänään ajeltiin komeassa auringonpaisteessa etelän kierros. Aamulla oli niin lämmintä, että lyhyillä kamppeilla tarkeni ihan hyvin. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 15 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin lievässä myötätuulessa Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen asti. Reviirin merkkaustauolla tiirailtiin taivaalle ja odotettavissa olikin jämäkkää vastatuulta loppumatkan iloksi. 

Kahville kurvattiin Muhoksen Nesteelle. Kokki paistoi lättyjä sarjatulella, joten nälkään ei kuolla tänäänkään. Nesteen asiakaskunta on kokolailla miesvoittoinen, sillä paikalla oli myös kylän isännät omassa aamuparlamentissaan parantamassa maailmaa.

Kahvitauon jälkeen käväistiin ensi mutka jokirannassa Muhoksen kirkolla. Kapealla kirkkotiellä tuli vastaan autoileva iäkäs rouva, joka ajoi lähes meidän kaistalla. Ahdasta tuli, mutta onneksi meidän ajajat ovat hoikkia poikia, joten kaikki mahduttiin tielle.

Korivaaran kohdalta käännyttiin Tyrnävän suuntaan. Nyt alkoi se todellinen vastatuuli, jota riitti tasapuolisesti kaikille. Liikkeellä oli muitakin pyöräilijöitä, sillä vastaan tuli muutama letka. Tuuli pöllytti kuivaa multaa pottupelloilta tielle, mutta onneksi ajolasit suojasivat pahimmalta myräkältä.

Alatemmeksellä päästiin ajamaan kovaan sivutuuleen. Kovin paljon ei uskaltanut irrotella käsiä ohjaustangosta, kun tuntui että ojaan menee väkisinkin. Ilma lämpeni kuitenkin koko ajan. On mahtava ajaa lämpimässä kelissä pitkän talven jälkeen.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Kempeleen läpi Maikkulan Nesteelle loppuparlamenttiin. Keskari oli hitaampi kuin viime pyhänä, mutta lenkki kuitenkin tuntui paljon kovemmalta. Vastatuulta oli nyt enemmän kuin tilattiin ja se teki lenkistä vähän raskaamman tuntuisen.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 128 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2454081527

----------


## arimk

Huominen tiistain hitaat:
Käydään vuorostaan ihailemassa Kiiminkijokea. Väistetään Takalontien pahimmat montut kiertämällä Tirinkylän kautta.
Monttuja löytyy muutenkin riittävästi reitin varrelta.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään sää ja tuulet suosivat meitä. Kesäkamppeilla pärjäsi aivan hyvin. Tuuli vauhditti menoa ja odotimme jossakin vaiheessa kunnon vastatuulta.
Loppumatkasta vastatuulta ei ollut kuin lyhyillä osuuksilla, metsä taisi ohjata ilmavirran muualle.
Moni oli aavistanut hyvän pyöräretken ja meitä riitti kolmeen noin kymmenen ajajan ryhmään.
Reitti oli tuttu, mutta pari autoilijaa ei tehnyt siitä turvallista. Alakyläntiellä pikkuaudi ohitti meidät vauhdilla ja vastaantuleva punaisen pakettiauton kuljettaja joutui jarruttamaan.
Meitä Audi ei pahemmin uhannut. Konetiellä reitin viimeisessä liikenneympyrässä takana tulevan ryhmän ajajat olivat joutuneet volkkarin lähentelemäksi. Ajoporukan salapoliisit
selvittivät ajajan kotiosoitteen ja pohdimme kuulustelukäyntiä. Joku mukana ollut voi tarkemmin kertoa tapauksesta, meidät Passatti ohitti reilulla ylinopeudella.
Kaikesta huolimatta ajot jatkuvat. Torstai-iltana on perinteinen yöpyöräily. Kaikki mukaan sopivaan nopeusryhmään.
Kiitos ajajille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille kahville. Lupailee kosteaa keliä, joten nyt on hyvä testata sadekelin varustusta.
Ajellaan alkumatkalla Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Iissä pyöräytetään pikku kierros ja tullaan jotain sopivaa reittiä takaisin kaupunkiin.
Koitetaan nyt ottaa vastatuuliosuudet selvästi viimekertaista rauhallisemmin ja ajellaan muutenkin ilman kiirettä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Juhannusmyrskyn jälkiä ihmettelemässä

Tänään ajeltiin rajun tuulisessa kelissä. Shellin pihalla ei ollut ruuhkaa eikä letkan muonavahvuuskaan noussut kuin kahteen ajajaan. Matin kanssa haisteltiin tuulen suuntaa ja voimakkuutta. Yhteistuumin päätettiin, että nyt pysytään pyöräteillä edes jollain lailla tuulen suojassa. 

 Alkumatkalla käytiin katsomassa, että tulisiko joku Raitotien varresta tai Patelan suunnalta mukaan letkaan. Ristin sielua ei kuitenkaan näkynyt, joten matka jatkui rauhalliseen tahtiin kahden miehen porinapartiolla pyöräteitä pitkin ajellen. Muutaman kerran piti jalkautua, kun puita oli kaatunut pyöräteiden yli. Kaupungin metsureilla pitää nyt kiirettä, sillä pyöräteille kaatuneita puita on joka puolella kaupunkia. Lisäksi pyörätiet pitää harjata kaikesta roskasta mikä on puista tippunut.

Nuottasaaressa ajettiin kaatuneen puun alitse. Puu oli kaatunut, mutta se sitkutteli vielä ilmassa sähkölangan kannattelemana. Ihmisiä ei näkynyt kuin muutamia, missä lie olleetkaan. Kahville ajeltiin Tupoksen ABC:lle.

Kahvin jälkeen kierreltiin Kempeleen ja Metsokankaan kautta Madekoskelle. Lopuksi väisteltiin kaatuneita puita uudessa Hiukkavaarassa.

Kiitoksia Matille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 101 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2473137432

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään vuorostaan tutustumassa Virpiniemeen.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Meitä riitti tänään kahteen noin kymmenen ajajan ryhmään. Vauhti pysyi sopivana, vaikka väliin puhalsi navakka myötätuuli.
Muutaman myrskypäivän jäljet olivat vielä näkyvissä. Meidän reitiltä Linnanmaa-Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä-Kuovintori kaatuneet puut oli raivattu pois ja saimme edetä esteettömästi.
Muutaman auton kanssa oli vähän hankaluutta, mutta osumitta selvisimme. Toisin kävi bioteknisellä tauolla Haukiputaan Tenttutiellä. Vuosikausia olemme pysähtyneet radan varressa helpottamaan painetta.
Läheisen talon on oletettu olevan asumaton, mutta se osoittautui tänään oletukseksi. Me ensimmäisenä ryhmänä ehdittiin löhteä paikalta, mutta jälkimmäinen ryhmä oli saanut ripityksen pihapieliin kuseskelusta.
Tämä pitää ottaa seuraavalla kertaa paremmin huomioon. Kiitos kaikille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Etsitään rauhallisia maanteitä huomenna pohjoisen suunnalta. Muhoksen suunta lienee aika ruuhkainen Suviseuraliikenteen vuoksi, joten pysytään suosiolla poissa jaloista. 
Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille kahville. Menomatka Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja sitten vanhaa nelostietä ylös pohjoiseen. Ennen kahvia pyöräytetään kierros Marionin kauhan kautta.
Paluumatkalla sitten Alakylän kautta Kuovintorille loppuparlamenttiin.
Ajetaan rauhallisesti keskarin ollessa alle kolmekymppiä. Vastatuulipätkät erityisen rauhallisesti.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iitä kiertämässä

Tänään ajeltiin aurinkoisessa kelissä Iin kierros. Aamu oli kylmä ja tietenkin normaaliin tapaan tuulinen. Jämäkkä luoteistuuli piti kelin raittiina eivätkä Euroopan helteet eivät näytä ulottuvan tänne saakka. Pipo ja lapaset piti laittaa päälle, mutta sinnikkäästi lähdin kuitenkin lyhyillä lahkeilla liikkeelle. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 26 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin lievässä vastatuulessa Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Letka oli sen verran pitkä, että Haukiputtaan kohdalla porukka jaettiin sujuvasti vauhdissa kahteen osaan. Tällä jaolla on se etu, että autoilijat pääsevät paremmin meistä ohi. Liikenne oli tänään harvinaisen rauhallista ja muutenkin kohteliasta. Huonohermoiset autoilijat olivat varmaankin menneet jonnekin muualle.

Ennen Iitä merkattiin reviiri ja saman tien jatketiin matkaa Sorosen tien kautta Marionin kauhalle Raasakkaan. Iijoki ylitettiin tänään muutamaan kertaan eri kohdista. Ennen kahvia ajeltiin rauhallista maisema-ajelua komean Iin Haminan kylänraitin läpi. 

Käväsin toissapäivän lenkillä tarkistamassa Kiiminki – Yli-Ii välisen tien kunnon. Siellä tehdään perusparannusta, jossa tietä levennetään pari metriä. Työ on vielä pahasti kesken. Varsinaista tietyömaata on noin 12 km, josta 3 km on sepelipinnalla. Kyllä siitä pääsee maantiepyörälläkin, mutta varovasti kannattaa sepelikohdat ajella.

Kahvit juotiin Iin Shellillä. Vaikka oltiin isolla porukalla liikkeellä, riitti kaikille kuitenkin hyvin syötävää. Tarjolla oli normaalien munkkikahvien lisäksi riisipuuroa, joka tekikin hyvin kauppansa.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Kiiminkijokivartta pitkin Alakylään ja loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille Kuivasjärvelle. Pikkusen meni keskari yli kolmenkympin, mutta porukka pysyi kuitenkin hyvin kasassa. Ensi kerralla skarpataan ja yritetään päästä alle kolmeakymppiä.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 120 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2491827365

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Vuorossa on Alakylän suunta, sieltä Tirinkylän kautta Takalontielle ja loppu perinteistä reittiä.
Ajonaikainen keskinopeus pyritään pitämään alle 27 km/h.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## LTP

Hei kaikille!
Muistathan että Rokuan yhteislenkki palaa kalenteriin jälleen 4.8. 
Lähtee voit matkalle Haapalehdon Shelliltä Esan mukana klo 08.00 tai Pekan mukana Montan leirintäalueelta klo 10.00. 
Ruokailu Rokualla omakustanteinen, mutta muuten ajo on maksuton ja munkkikahvit tarjoo Pyörä-Suvala Oy.
Huolto auto mukana matkan ajan tavaroiden kuljetusta varten ja pientä apua saadaan Kari Hiltuselta mikäli on tarvetta. 
Nopeus 27-29 km/h.
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## arimk

Tänään hurjasteltiin myötätuuleen Kiimingin kirkonkylän kierto. Kovin kaukaa ei kylää kierretty.
Paljon ei ylinopeutta ollut, vain 1 km/h suunnitellusta. Lyhyt vastatuuliosuudella ei ollut juurikaan vaikutusta keskinopeuteen. 
Ajajia oli kahdessa ryhmässä yhteensä 24 ja kaikki vauhdin puolesta pääsivät perille.
Joskus heinäkuussa on ollut lämpimämpääkin kuin 15 astetta, ehkä kesä on vasta tulollaan.
Kiitos kaikille ajajille!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Muhoksen Nesteelle.
Alkumatkalla vältetään Vaalantien liikennevalot ja kierretään uusi Hiukkavaara ympäri. Vaalantietä pitkin Leppiniemeen voimalaitoksen kupeeseen.
Lättykahvit Muhoksen Nesteellä ja lopuksi Tyrnävän ja Alatemmeksen kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Loppuparlamentti tutussa paikassa Maikkulan Nesteellä.
Nyt ajellaan rauhallisesti ja tosissaan yritetään päästä alle kolmeakymppiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin pilvisessä kelissä etelän kierros. Aamu oli taas heinäkuun keliksi kylmä, mutta sinnikkäästi lähdin kuitenkin lyhyillä lahkeilla liikkeelle. Lämpömittari näytti noin + 14 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 18 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla kierreltiin uusi Hiukkavaara ja jatkettiin lievässä myötätuulessa Vaalantietä pitkin Muhokselle Leppiniemeen. Ponkilassa ajeltiin vanhan sillan kautta Muhosjoen yli. Sillalta onkin melkoinen nousu ylös kahvipyötään.

Oikein hyvät lättykahvit juotiin Muhoksen Nesteellä. Kokki paistoi lättyjä sarjatulella ja kassaneiti juoksutti niitä syötäväksi vitriiniin. Nälkäisimmät ottivat kaksi lättyä, ettei energia lopu ennen aikojaan. 

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin mutka alhaalla kirkkorannassa ennen kuin jatkettiin kohti Tyrnävää. Nyt saatiin tuuli selän taakse, joten reippaalla tahdilla oltiinkin jo Alatemmeksellä. Nelostietä ylitettäessä Juhalla puhkesi etukumi. Renkaanvaihtopaikalla oli yksi työmies ja 17 avustajaa antamassa hyviä neuvoja. Siinä samalla kasteltiin joutessamme Alatemmeksen pusikot.

Lännentiellä päästiin puskemaan jämäkkään vastatuuleen. Tuollainen iso parijono helpottaa kuitenkin kovasti letkan häntäpään menoa. Keulassa sai polkea ihan koko rahan edestä. Yhden lätyn taktiikalla energia alkoi olla aika vähänä loppumatkalla. Sykemittarin mielestä lenkin aikana kului tänään 3300 kaloria.

Lopuksi ajeltiin vastatuulessa Kempeleen läpi Kaakkuriin ja loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. Ei päästy tänään alle kolmeakymppiä. Ylinopeutta taisi olla noin +1 km/h luokkaa, mutta perille päästiin kuitenkin hymyssä suin.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 128 km. Tässä olisi aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2511064494

----------


## arimk

Huomenna tiistain hitaiden lenkillä meidän pitää valita rauhallisempi vesien heittopaikka.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli vähän erilainen hitaiden lenkki 21 ajajan toteuttamana. Pitkästä aikaa hitailla päästiin harjoittelemaan rengastöitä.
Ensimmäinen rengasrikko saatiin parin kilometrin ajon jälkeen. Silloin vaihdettiin molemmat ulko- ja sisärengas.
Siitä selvittiin alle puolen tunnin ja matka jatkui. Haveri sattui eka porukalle ja takaporukka odotti maltillisesti.
Bioteknisen tauon paikkaa arvottiin ja valittu paikka ei ollut paras mahdollinen. Seuraavalla kertaa katsellaan joku muu paikka.
Seuraava rengas rikkoontui kun käännyttiin Jokelantieltä Haukiväylälle. Tämä sattui takana tulevassa ryhmässä.
Tieto välitettin etummaiselle ryhmälle, joka hidasti vauhti ja jäi odottamaan Alakyjän risteykseen.
Rengastöiden jälkeen painettiin kaasua ja saavutettiin etuporukka. Alakyläntiellä hurjastelu jatkui, silti meni 20 minuuttia yliajalle.
Nyt kaikki vanhoilla vuosikausia pyörineillä renkailla ajavat rengaskaupoille.
Jonkin mielestä nyt oli parhaat tiistain hitaat, kun ne eivät olleet hitaat.
Kiitos kaikille vaihtelevasta lenkistä.

----------


## MiHe

Hyvä taukopaikka on mäen päällä tai muu hiljaisen vauhdin osuus. Viimeinen pysähdys Alakylän tien risteyksessä aiheutti jälkimmäisessä ryhmässä hämminkiä, heti kääntymisen jälkeen nopea pysähdys ja miksi pysähdyttiin kun rengas vaihtojen jälkeen oli puhetta ajaa loppu reippaammin . Kun huudetaan "pysähtyy" niin keulassa ei saisi koskea jarruihin vaan antaa vauhdin rullata pois, näin loppupäässä ei tarvitse lukkojarrutuksia. Aika usein kolarit tulee heti lähdössä tai pysähtyy. Terveisin Mika

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki 
Ajellaan aamulla kahville Ylikiimingin Seon baariin. Menomatka nyt poikkeuksellisesti Alakylän ja Joloksen kautta. Paluumatka sitten Laukan sillan kautta Haapalehdon Shellille.
Nyt nopeusrajoitus on 30 km/h. Siitä pidetään kiinni.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Joloksen kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin koleassa ja pilvisessä kelissä Joloksen kierros. Heinäkuu on nyt puolivälissä, mutta meikälaisen pyöräilyvaatetus on samannäköinen kuin tammikuussa. Lämpömittari näytti +13 C lukemia ja tuuli puhalteli tietysti pohjoisen puolelta. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 18 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotietä pitkin Kuivasjärvelle ja siitä Alakylään. Takalontie on niin huonossa kunnossa, että suosiolla jätettiin se väliin. Jokivartta pitkin ajeltiin suoraan Kiimingin keskustaan. Kuusamontien osuus ajeltiin yhdessä jonossa. Liikennettä ei ollut kovinkaan paljoa.

Joloksentien risteyksessä merkattiin reviiri ja jatkettiin kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Ensimmäiset 5 km olivat varsin kuoppaisia, mutta sitten tien pinta parani selvästi. Joloksentie on parhaita pyöräilyteitä tässä Oulun seudulla. Mäkeä ja mutkaa on tarjolla mukavasti. 

Munkkikahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla. Soittelin eilen baarin emännälle, että tulossa on iso porukka nälkäisiä pyöräilijöitä. Tällä kertaa kaikki taisivat saada syötävää.
Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui mukavassa myötätuulessa kohti Laukan siltaa. Vetomiehet painoivat sen verran kaasua, että haaveet alle kolmenkympin keskarista alkoivat näyttää vain haaveilta. Toisaalta tänään ajettiin kuitenkin järkevästi, eli reilussa myötätuulessa ajeltiin reilumpaa vauhtia ja ylämäet ajettiin rauhallisesti.

Yksi todellinen vaaratilanne oli, kun takaa lähti auto ohittamaan paikassa, jossa näkyvyyttä ei ole. Tuplakeltaiset viivat eivät estäneet ohittajaa. Vastaan tulikin juuri pahimmassa kohdassa auto. Onneksi vastaantulleen auton kuskilla toimi hoksottimet. Hän väisti ja pysähtyi aivan tien reunaan. Autoilijoilta toivoisi enemmän malttia liikenteessä.
Paljon oli pyöräilijöitä liikkeellä tänään. My Tempo tuli vastaan ennen Laukan siltaa ja muutamia muitakin porukoita oli liikkeellä.

Laukan sillan kulmilta Päivärinteelle on juuri valmistunut uusi pyörätie. Asfaltti näytti oikein sileältä ja hyvin tehdyltä. Tällä porukalla emme kuitenkaan voineet mennä pyörätielle, vaan matkaa jatkettiin huomattavasti kuoppaisemmalla maantiellä. Loppumatkalla oli jonkin verran vastatuulta, mutta hyvin jatkettiin ajella takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Lopuksi ajeltiin loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 122 km. Ensi pyhänä olisi tarkoitus ajella laivakahveille Lumijoen Varjakkaan. 
Tässä olisi tämän aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2530537217

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Yritetään huomenna ajaa rauhallisesti parin tunnin lenkki.
Suunnillen puolessa välissä pysähdytään mäen päälle tai alle. Ks. edelliset viestit.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään sopivan viileä heinäkuinen sää sai 25 ajajaa liittymään letkaan. Kahdessa porukassa kierrettiin Ala- ja Tirinkylän kautta Purontietä Huttukylään.
Siitä Ylikiimingintietä perinteistä reittiä Kiilletielle. Loppumatkasta löysimme muutaman kilometrin pituisen uutuuttaan kiiltävän asfalttipätkän.
Tänään ei hurjasteltu. Kiitos kaikille hyvästä lenkistä.
Ensiviikolla en ehdi ajamaan, mutta tuuraaja on sovittu. Ajakaa siivosti.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki 
Ajellaan aamulla laivakahveille Lumijoen Varjakkaan. Menomatkalla Poikkimaantien sillan kautta vanhalle Iinatin tielle ja siitä etelään.
Nyt ajellaan rauhallista vauhtia, eli alle kolmeakymppiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Varjakan laivakahveilla

Tänään ajeltiin aurinkoisessa ja lämpimässä kelissä Lumijoen Varjakkaan laivakahveille.  Nyt viimeinkin saapui kesä myös tänne Perämeren rannoille. Jo aamusta jopa minäkin tarkenin ihan hyvin lyhyillä kamppeilla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 21 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Hiukkavaaran ja Poikkimaantien sillan kautta vanhalle Iinatintielle. Linnakankaan kautta ajeltiin vanhalle nelostielle, jossa päästiin viimein ajamaan viivasuoraa maantietä.

Limingassa ajeltiin kylän läpi ja otettiin suunnaksi Lumijoelle päin menevä rantatie. Aurinkoisessa kelissä lakeuden pellot näyttivät oikein komeilta. Lumijoen kirkonkylän kautta ajeltiin Varjakan tielle. Suora tie vei suoraan meren rannalle.

Aamukahvit juotiin perinteisessä Hailuoto-laivassa. Markus oli soittanut kahvilan pitäjälle ja sopinut, että kahvila aukeaa tänään poikkeuksellisesti jo kello 10. Tavallisesti kahvila avautuu puolenpäivän aikoihin. Tarjolla oli kaikenlaista purtavaa runsain mitoin.

Vuonna 1920 rakennettu Hailuoto-laiva seilasi aikoinaan Oulun torin ja Hailuodon väliä. Se olikin pitkään ainoa yhteys saaresta mantereelle. Lauttaliikenteen alkaminen Riutunkarista Hailuotoon teki lopulta Hailuoto-laivan tarpeettomaksi. Viimeisen matkansa laiva teki vuonna 1972. Sen jälkeen alus nostettiin kahvilaksi Oulun torille. Jossain vaiheessa toria remontoidessa laiva siirrettiin lopulta nykyiselle paikalleen Lumijoen Varjakkaan, jossa se toimii nykyisin kahvilana.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui takaisin Lumijoelle ja Rantakylän uimamontun kautta Liminkaan. Lekatien lenkin porukka tuli vastaan Liminganportin lähellä. Paljon näytti olevan sielläkin ajajia liikkeellä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 132 km. Tässä olisi tämän aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2550099629

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille aamupuurolle ja kahveille. Menomatkalla Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja siitä vanhalle Nelostielle. Iissä pieni kierros Marionin kauhalla ennen kahville menoa.
Kahvin jälkeen Alakylän kautta Kuovintorille Kuivasjärvelle.
Ajellaan samalla tavalla rauhallisesti kuin viime kerralla, eli leppoisasti alle kolmeakymppiä. Mitään kiirettä ei kahville ole, sillä Iin Shelli on avoinna ympäri vuorokauden. Hyvin ehditään perille ennen sulkemisaikaa.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iitä kiertässä

Tänään ajeltiin aurinkoisessa ja tuulisessa kelissä Pohjois-Iin kierros. Viime päivien helteet ovat näköjään loppumassa, sillä tuuli on kääntynyt koillisen puolelle. Tänään kuitenkin pärjäsi vielä ilman pipoa lyhyillä ajokamppeilla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 17 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotien kautta Patelaan vanhalle nelostielle. Liikenne oli aika rauhallista, vain kaksi turhan vaarallista ohitusta sattui kohdalle. Tuttu vastatuuli oli jälleen matkaseurana, joten vetomiehet saivat tehdä töitä ennen aamukahveja.

Iissä käväistiin kierros Marionin kauhan ja Pohjois-Iin kautta. Ensi kesänä päästäänkin siten ajamaan tuttua Maalismaan kierrosta kunhan tietyö Kiimingin ja Yli-Iin välillä saadaan ensin valmiiksi.

Iin Shellille kurvattiin vähän aamukymmenen jälkeen. Riisipuuro teki kauppansa ja pojat söivät tietysti kattilat tyhjiksi. Tänään oltiin ulkoruokinnassa, sillä patiollakin tarkeni oikein hyvin kahvitella.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui kovassa myötätuulessa takaisin Haukiputtaalle. Pojat painoivat kaasua, joten hetken päästä oltiinkin jo Martinniemen kohdalla kääntymässä vasemmalle kohti Kiiminkijokivartta. Nyt taas painittiin vastatuulen kanssa ihan tosissaan. Tällaisella tuulisella kelillä tasaisen rasituksen taktiikka vaatii malttia vastatuuliosuuksilla. Myötäisessä puhurissa sitä voi sitten kaasutella vähän reilummin.

Alakylässä merkattiin reviiri tutussa risteyksessä. Joku muukin näyttää käyttävän hajusta päätellen tätä samaa paikkaa oman reviirinsä merkkaukseen. Loppumatkalla Kuivasjärvelle rallateltiin myötätuulessa. Vielä viimeisen sadan metrin aikana yksi auto ehti kiilaamaan meitä, mutta siitä selvittiin säikähdyksellä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Keskarikin saatiin pysymään alle kolmenkympin lukemissa. Lopuksi pyöräytettiin vielä poikien kanssa Madekosken kierros sakkolenkkinä. Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna noin 137 km. 

Ensi pyhänä olisi vuorossa Rokuan lenkki. Lähtö on vaihtoehtoisesti Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 08.00 tai Montan leirintäalueelta klo 10.00.

Tässä olisi tämän aamun reitti minun mittarilla tallennettuna: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2569422433

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Ennusteen mukaan saamme ajella ajankohtaan nähden viileässä kelissä. Toivotaan vielä sadetta mausteeksi.
Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.
Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## arimk

Tänään 15 ajajaa lähti lenkille. Vaatetuksesta päätellen olisi luullut kyseessä olevan talvilenkki.
Vastatuulta halkaistiin alkumatkasta Alakylään mentäessä ja jossakin vaiheessa saatiin tuuli selkien taakse.
Purontien ja Ylikiimingintie kautta päädyimme Kiilletielle. Loppujutustelut jäivät lyhyeksi lämpötilasta johtuen.
Nopeus saatiin pysymään kohtuullisesti hitaille sopivana, vain hieman ylinopeutta.
Kiitos kaikille mukavasta lenkistä.
Ensi sunnuntaina on tarjolla opastettu ajo Rokuan lihapatojen kimppuun. On siellä kevyempääkin purtavaa tarjolla.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 8. Lekatien porukka starttaa myöhemmin puolimatkasta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Rokuan kuntokeskukselle lounaalle. Alkumatkalla ensin perinteinen Hiukkavaaran kierros ja sitten Vaalantietä pitkin Monttaan. Jos ehditään, niin ajellaan Montan kierros vastapäivään läpi ennen Montan leirintäalueelle menoa.
Aamukahvit Montan leirintäalueella. 
Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkuu Montasta noin klo 10. Ajetaan yhdessä Lekatien lenkin porukan kanssa Vaalantietä eteenpäin. Ajetaan Vaalantie aivan päähän asti ja jatketaan siitä Rokualle. Lekatien väki ajelee edellä ja me tulemme omassa ryhmässä heidän takanaan.
Rokuan kuntokeskusksessa on mahdollisuus ruokailla noutopöydästä (18 e) tai vaihtoehtoisesti juoda kahvit aulabaarissa.
Paluumatkalla ajellaan samaa reittiä takaisin. Iltapäiväkahvit ovat taas Montan leirintäalueen kahviossa. 
Lopuksi ajellaan takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille.
Pidetään vauhti tavallista rauhallisempana, kun matkakin on tavallista pidempi. Ajovauhti on noin 27-28 km/h tienoilla.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä tai aamukymmeneltä Montan leirintäalueelta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkin ja Lekatien lenkin yhteinen Rokuan reissu

Tänään ajeltiin aurinkoisessa ja tuulisessa kelissä Rokuan lenkki. Yö oli ollut kylmä ja vielä aamullakin oli vain +6C lämmintä. Pipo ja hanskat piti ottaa taas esille viikon kesätauon jälkeen. Shelliltä lähti liikkeelle yli 30 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolen tietä Monttaan. Sen verran oli aikaa, että ehdittiin kiertää yksi kierros Montan kisareittiä läpi ennen aamukahveja.
Aamukahvit tarjosi Pyörä-Suvala Montan leirintäalueen kahvilassa. Paikalle tuli vielä reilusti lisää porukkaa, sillä lenkki oli mahdollista aloittaa myös Montasta. Yhteensä koko porukan muonavahvuus oli noin 50 ajajaa.

Montasta jatkettiin kolmessa ryhmässä ja pienessä myötätuulessa pohjoispuolen tien päähän Utoslahteen saakka. Tämä tie on oikein hyvä pyöräilyreitti, sillä liikennettä ei juurikaan ole. Vilkkaalla Kainuuntiellä ajettiin pieni pätkä ennen Rokualle kääntymistä. 

Rokualla on Oulun lähialueen hienoin pyöräilytie. Mäkeä ja mutkaa on muutaman kilometrin matkalla ihan mukavasti. 

Rokuan kuntokeskuksen lounaspöytään tultiin juuri sopivasti avaamisaikaan. Tarjolla oli kaikenlaista syötävää hienosta salaattipöydästä alkaen. Vaati kanttia, ettei syönyt liikaa, sillä ohjelmassa oli vielä sadan kilometrin vastatuuliosuus takaisin Ouluun. Täydellä mahalla ei ole kovin helppo ajaa vastatuuleen.

Potretin ottamisen jälkeen lähdettiin paluumatkalle. Matkaa taitettiin kahdessa ryhmässä. Me 08-lenkkkiläiset tultiin muiden takana omana osastona. 

Ajo sujui muuten hienosti, mutta Utajärven lähellä sattui pieni haaveri. Letkan kärki hidasti jostain syystä suoralla tiellä ja peräpäässä ajajilta loppui tila. Kaksi kaveria kaatui ojan puolelle. Tilanne näytti pahalta, mutta onneksi mitään isompia vaurioita ei miehiin eikä pyöriin tullut. Kaatuneet ajajat pystyivät jatkamaan matkaa pienen tauon jälkeen. Tällaiset tilanteet tulevat aina yllättäen ja äkkiä. Tietyllä tavalla ne osittain kuuluvat väistämättä lajiin, mutta kuitenkin riskiä voi aina pienentää muutamalla konstilla. Näytetään käsimerkit huolellisesti ja ajetaan suorassa linjassa edellä menevän takana. Pidetään sen verran turvaväliä, ettei ajeta pahki edellä menevän takarenkaaseen. Vahinkoja kuitenkin väistämättä joskus vaan sattuu. 

Pienen tauon jälkeen matka jatkui jämäkässä vastatuulessa kohti Montan leirintäaluetta. Vuoroveto toimi letkassa hienosti ja vastatuuleenkin pystyttiin ajamaan ihan mukavaa vauhtia.

Pyörä-Suvala tarjosi Montassa iltapäivän munkkikahvit. Pieni lisäenergia tulikin tarpeeseen, sillä edessä oli vielä tunnin ajo kovaan vastatuuleen. Hyvällä vuorovedolla päästiin mukavasti Haapalehtoon. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta pyöräilypäivästä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 206 km.

Stravassa näyttää olevan tänään jonkinlaista ruuhkaa, joten reittiä ei vielä saanut sieltä näkyviin.

----------


## Tuomo O

Kiitos mukavasta lenkistä, haaverista huolimatta. Täällä kaveri, joka löytyi haaverin myötä ojanpohjalta.

Omalta osaltani lisään tähän että huolellisuus kannattaa pyrkiä säilyttämään myös silloin kun on muutama tunti ajettu leppoisasti ja kaikki on sujunut hyvin. Siinä jutustellessa tarkkaavaisuus pääsee helposti huononemaan. Se oli omalta osaltani osasyy tähän, olen pahoillani. Tilanteet tulee todella nopeasti ja "vahinko ei tule kello kaulassa."

Täällä kaikki hyvin, kiitos huolehtimisesta haaverissa.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Ajellaan huomenna Virpiniemen kautta Alakylään.
Lenkille tulee mittaa n. 55 km ja aikaa vierähtää muutama minuutti päälle kahden tunnin.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Tervetuloa letkaan.

----------


## arimk

Nyt pysyttiin aikataulussa. Kuovintorille saavuttiin klo 20.05 ja ajonopeus oli 27 km/h.
Jälleen saatiin pari letkaa aikaan ja yhteensä ajajien vähimmäismäärä oli 22 kpl. 
Pienemmissä ryhmissä ajaen homma tuntuu sujuvan jouhevammin, eikä suurta haitariliikettä yleensä synny jonon hännille.
Tänään nähtiin sellainenkin ihme, että autoilija näytti meille peukkua Tenttutiellä.
Kellon liikenneympyrässä nähtiin autoilijoilta toisenlaista käyttäytymistä.
Biotekniselle tauollekin löydettiin kohtuullinen uusi paikka, katsotaan jatkossa miten se toimii jatkossa.
Ilta hieman viileni, mutta talvitakilla tarkeni oikein hyvin. Jalat selviävät vähemmilläkin loimilla.
Kesälenkit jatkuvat ensiviikolla. Kiitos kaikille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamukahville Ylikiimingin Seolle Joloksen kautta.
Alkumatkalla Haapalehdosta Raitotietä pitkin Kuivasjärvelle ja Alakylään. Kiimingistä Kuusamontielle ja Joloksen tielle.
Kahvin jälkeen Laukan sillan kulmalta Päivärinteelle ja takaisin Haapalehtoon.

Jos ei ajeta liian lujaa, niin saatetaan ehtiä sopivasti seuraamaan Tervaetappeja. Elite lähtee ajamaan kello 12.00 Oulujoen koululta pohjoispuolen tietä kohti Monttaa.

Pidetään lenkin vauhti rauhallisena. Keskari saa jäädä alle kolmenkympin.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Joloksen kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin aurinkoisessa ja tuulisessa kelissä Joloksen lenkki. Aamulla oli peräti +12 C lämmintä, joten lyhyen lahkeen taktiikalla saattoi lähteä liikkeelle. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 14 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin myötätuulessa Raitotietä pitkin Kuivasjärven ympyrään, josta käännyttiin Alakylään. Kiiminkijokivarressa päästiin jo nauttimaan vastatuulesta. Kiimingistä siirryttiin Kuusamontielle, jossa ajeltiin yhdessä jonossa kohti Joloksen tiehaaraa. Pikkusen piti vauhtiakin välillä toppuutella, kun ajettiin sivuvastaisessa tuulessa lievään ylämäkeen.

Joloksen tiellä oli auto ojassa, mutta paikalla ei näkynyt ketään. Muutama auto tuli tielläkin vastaan, mutta onneksi kukaan ei millään lailla kiilaillut meitä. 
Aamukahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla. Paikallinen ukkoparlamentti ehti ensin tiskille, mutta onneksi pannaria ja munkkia riitti koko marssiosastolle. Täysin vatsoin palattiin takaisin tien päälle. 

Kahvin jälkeen pyöräytettiin maisemakierros Ylikiimingin kylällä. Tarkoituksena oli hidastella paluumatkalla sen verran, että ehditään nähdä Tervaetappien ajajia. Ylikiimingistä ajeltiin sivuvastaisessa tuulessa kohti Laukan siltaa. Matka joutui kuitenkin vuorovedolla mukavalla tahdilla.

Päivärinteen suoralle käännyttäessä päästiin ajamaan mukavaan myötätuuleen. Päivärinteen ja Metelinmäen nousut tulivat pian vastaan, joten Tervaetappien katselutauko otettiin vasta Sanginsuun lähellä. Bussipysäkillä odoteltiin jonkin aikaa ja Oulusta päin tulikin kohta iso letka, jossa olivat Elite, Kat2 ja M18 sarjat kaikki samassa lähdössä. Ajoivat vielä ihan sopuisasti yhdessä porukassa melkoiseen vastatuuleen kohti Monttaa.

Pienen katselutauon jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 127 km.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia. Katsotaan lähtiessä taivaalle, missä näyttää kirkkaimmalta ja suuntaamme sinne.
Sadeasuja saadaan kuitenkin testata pitkän kuivan kauden jälkeen. Takalokasuoja on suositeltava lisävaruste.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään luotimme yr.no ennusteeseen ja se toimi. Alakyläntietä sadetta karkuun ja sitten sateen alta pois. Lenkillä ei satanut tippakaan, ainostaan muutamalla loppukilometrillä tie oli märkä. Lämpötilakin oli kesäinen.
Kaikken ihmeellisintä oli kun koko lenkin puhalsi myötätuuli. Tuulen vaikutuksesta matkan teko sujui tavanomaista nopeammin.
Aluksi suuntasimme Alakylään, jossa päivitimme reittisuunnitelmaa.
Alkuperäinen suunnitelma tuntui parhaimmalta, joten suuntasimme Haukipudasta kohti. Virpiniemen kautta kaarsimme takaisin lähtöpisteeseen.
Suunnitelma tuotti karvaan pettymyksen 17 ajajalle, jotka olivat varustautuneet sadetakein ja -housuin. Ilmeistä päätellen pettymyksestä toivuttiin nopeasti.
Lenkille lähtemisessä se lähteminen on monesti vaikeista. Sääennusteita ei kannata ottaa kovin vakavasti ja vastatuuli on asennevika. Kiitos kaikille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki 
Ajellaan aamulla Muhoksen Nesteelle lättykahville. Alkumatkalla ensin Hiukkavaaran kierros ja sitten Leppiniemen kautta kahville.
Kahvin jälkeen Tyrnävän läpi Haarasillalle ja kohti kaupunkia.
Vauhti on alle kolmenkympin kyytiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin tuulisessa kelissä etelän kierros. Kesäkelit onneksi jatkuvat vielä, joten lyhyellä lahkeella pystyi lähtemään liikkeelle. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 17 ajajaa.
Alkumatkalla kierrettiin ensin uusi Hiukkavaara. Vaalantietä jatkettiin jämäkkään vastatuuleen kohti Leppiniemeä. Alkumatkalla nautittiin komeasta auringonpaisteesta, mutta kahvin jälkeen taivas meni tietysti pilveen. 

Aamukahvit juotiin Muhoksen Nesteellä. Soittelin eilen pääkokille ja varoitin, että parikymmentä nälkäistä ajajaa tulee syömään lättyjä. Paikallinen karvalakkiparlamentti ehti kuitenkin tiskille ennen meitä ja söi kaksin käsin lättyjä. Meille jäi rippeet, mutta onneksi kokki paistoi sarjatulella lisää syötävää.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui Tyrnävän läpi Alatemmekselle. Aroilla oli tänään komean näköistä. Viljapellot lainehtivat tuulessa ja potutkin ovat kohta valmiita kerättäväksi. Taivas oli kuitenkin varsin synkän näköinen ja Tyrnävän kohdalla saatiinkin jonkin verran vettä niskaan. Tänä kesänä on ollut kovia tuulia ja niin oli tietysti tänäänkin. Tuulen suunta on kuitenkin viimeinkin kääntynyt lämpimän, eli etelän puolelle. Lännen tiellä päästiin ajamaan mukavaan myötätuuleen.

Vanhaa nelostietä tultiin Kempeleen läpi reippaasti myötätuulessa. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Maikkulan Nesteellä. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 127 km.

Lähipäivinä on taas seurattavaa täällä kotikatsomossa, kun Paris-Brest-Paris alkaa. Lähdöt alkavat porrastetusti tänään kello 16. Ajomatka on 1230 km ja matkaan voi käyttää korkeintaan 90 tuntia. Kyseessä on jo vuodesta 1891 lähtien ajettu brevet-tapahtuma. Matkaan lähtee tällä kertaa noin 7000 ajajaa. Mukana on myös tuttua porukkaa meidän omasta 08-lenkkiporukasta. Koivurannan Matti ja Paalasen Sampsa ovat mukana samoin kuin Raitasen Jorma naapurikaupungista Kuopiosta. Tsemppiä ja onnea matkaan!
Poikien matkantekoa voi liveseurannan avulla. Ajajaa voi etsiä nimen tai lähtönumeron avulla. https://track.rtrt.me/e/PBP-2019#/tracker

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2628971307

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Koetetaan löytää sateetonta reittiä pariksi tunniksi. Mikäli se ei onnistu, ajamme sateessa.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Kuivaa reittiä löytyi tälläkin kertaa ajettavaksi. Tiellä oli hieman kosteutta Raja- ja Alakylän tienoilla iltapäivän-illan sadekuurojen jäljiltä.
Linnanmaa-Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä reitti oli hyvä. Haukiputaalla ei ollut satanut ja Alakylässä tie ehti pääosin kuivata. Lenkin aikana ei satanut pisaraakaan.
Teknisiä murheita oli normaalia enemmän, parit rengastyöt ja vähän muutakin säätöä. 
Viidentoista lähtijän joukko karsiutui matkan varrella parilla kaverilla. Yleensä pidot paranee, kun väki vähenee.
Noin vartin myöhässä aikataulusta saavuimme loppumatkan vastatuulesta Kuovintorille. Muutenkin tällä kertaa ei myötätuulta riittänyt koko lenkille.
Pyörälenkit ovat uniikkeja, vaikka kaukaa katsottuna ne näyttävät samanlaisilta. Kiitos jälleen kaikille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingissä

Tänään ajeltiin mukavassa kelissä Ylikiimingin kierros. Aamu oli jo sen verran viileä, että pitkällä lahkeella ja villateemalla piti lähteä liikkeelle. Minun vaatetus näytti taas ihan samalta kuin tammikuun lenkeillä. Jospa sitä pääsisi vielä ajelemaan lyhyellä lahkeella ennen talven tuloa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 18 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla pyöräytettiin uuden Hiukkavaaran kierros. Vaalantiellä oli vuorossa aamun vastatuulipätkä, mutta peesissä rullailtiin leppoisasti isojen selkien takana. Mattikin ehti mukaan 08-lenkille lähes suoraan Paris-Brest-Paris ajosta. Reissu oli mennyt oikein hyvin. Oli mukava kuulla tuoreita tarinoita tästä kuuluisasta ajosta.

Laukan sillan kulmalta käännyttiin kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Nyt päästiin ajelemaan mukavaan myötätuuleen ja matka joutuikin reippaaseen tahtiin.
Aamukahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla. Soittelin eilen pääkokille ja varoittelin, että parikymmentä nälkäistä ajajaa tulee aamulla. Oli yrittäjän unelma-aamu, sillä kassakone kilisi koko ajan ja kahvijono ylsi pihalle saakka.

Potretin ottamisen jälkeen matka jatkui Vesalaan ja kohti Huttukylää. Tämä tie alkaa olla todellakin remontin tarpeessa. Pieniä koekaivauksia tiellä olikin tehty muutamassa kohdassa.

Yli-Iin tiellä oli asfaltti revitty pois, joten Takalon tiehaaraan ajeltiin pyörätietä pitkin. Takalon tien loppuosan huonopintainen osuus jätettiin ajamatta. Kiertotie ajeltiin Tirinkylän sillan kautta. Lopuksi ajeltiin Alakylästä sivutuulessa kohti Kuivasjärveä ja Kuovintoria.

Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 120 km.
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2649298650

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Ajetaan Alakylän suuntaan ja kierretään takaisin jotain kautta.
Sääennusteet näyttävät poutakeliä.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli se toinen kesäpäivä. Kaksitoista ajajaa ilmaantui Prisman kulmalle. Sääennusteen perusteella olisi odottanut suurempaakin joukkoa.
Ajoimme Alakylään ja Tirinkylän kautta rengastestiin Yli-Iin tien alkuun. Purontiellä yhytimme läski-/maastopyöräryhmän. Toistakymmentä naista oli pikitiellä jollakin virtuaalisella maastolenkillä.
Haastattelu ei jääty tekemään. Matka jatkui perinteisen kaavan mukaan ja muutama minuutti yli kahdeksan olimme Oulun Viemärihuollon pihalla.
Kevyesti ajoimme ylinopeutta. Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
 Ajellaan aamulla lättykahville Muhoksen Nesteelle. Menomatkalla Hiukkavaaran kierroksen kautta Vaalantielle ja Monttaan.
Aamukahvien jälkeen Tyrnävän ja Lännen tien kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Lopouparlamentti Maikkulan Nesteellä. Vauhti pidetään alle kolmessa kympissä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki syyskuun lämmössä

Syyskuu alkoi, mutta kesäkelit jatkuvat. Tänään ajeltiin hienossa kelissä etelän kierros. Jo aamulla lämpömittarit näytti +15C lukemia, joten jopa minäkin tarkenin ihan hyvin lyhyellä lahkeella. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 16 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla pyöräytettiin vastatuulessa uuden Hiukkavaaran kierros. Vaalantietä pitkin jatkettiin Leppiniemeen saakka. Voimalaitoksen kulmalla pysähdyttiin merkkaamaan reviiri. Aurinko rävähti paistamaan siniseltä taivaalta, joten vaatetusta piti vähentää minimiin. Onko tämä nyt sitä ilmastonmuutosta? Yleensä syyskuussa etsitään pipoja ja kinttaita, mutta nyt ajellaan kesähepeneissä.

Letka kurvasi Muhoksen Nesteelle lättykahveille. Nyt kokki oli paistanut ison pinon lättyjä eikä kylän miehetkään ehtineet syödä pöytää tyhjäksi. 

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin Muhoksen kirkkorannassa ennen Tyrnävälle menoa. Aavalla arolla oli tänään paljon liikettä. Kurjet lentelivät taivalla omissa letkoissaan ja pelloilla oli menossa pottujen nosto. Leikkuupuimuritkin olivat keräämässä viljaa. Kaikki nämä ovat syksyn merkkejä, joten kesä alkaa olla lopuillaan. Ajellaan kuitenkin vielä nämä syyskuun 08-lenkit maantiellä. Sitten lokakuun puolella siirrytään sorateiden puolelle.

Limingan autoilijoilla on näköjään menossa jonkinlainen kiilauskampanja. Teemana näyttää olevan vaarallinen ohittaminen. Kuka uskaltaa ohittaa pyöräilijän lähimpää? Tarkoitus on säikäyttää pyöräilijät niin pahasti, että älyävät pysyä kotona. Peräkärryä vetävä Toyota johtaa nyt tätä kilpailua. Nyt välimatkaa oli 20-30 cm. Autoilijan täytyy tuntea todella hyvin autonsa ja peräkärryn mitat, kun uskaltaa ohittaa noin läheltä.

Loppumatkalla nautittiin mukavasta myötätuulesta. Kempeleen läpi rullailtiin loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 127 km.

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2669732279

----------


## arimk

Huominen tiistain hitaat
Ajellaan Virpiniemen lenkki. Ajokelin tietää tarkasti vasta lenkin loputtua.
Sääennusteet ovat toteutuneet aika heikosti viimeaikoina.
Ajovaloja ei vielä tarvita, mutta sekin aika lähestyy. Takavalo lisää aina näkyvyyttä.
Sunnuntaina autoilijat käyttäytyivät aikalailla agressiivisesti. Sekin on syksyn merkki, lomakausi olla ohi.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Kävimme ajamassa Virpiniemi-Haukipudas-Alakylä reitin. Letkan pituudeksi laskin 11 ajajaa.
Autoilijoiden kanssa pärjättiin kohtuullisesti, mutta Virpiniemeen mennessä holtiton pyöräilijä aiheutti pientä kaaosta.
Oikeaan reunaan pyöränsä parkkeerannut vanhaherra käänsi yhtäkkiä pyöränsä meidän eteen.
Mikälie oikosulku herralle tullut, tai sitten hänen arvio tiistain hitaiden nopeuden aivan väärä. 
Keulassa ei kuitenkaan tehty paniikkijarrutuksia vaan pojat hidastivat vauhtia maltillisesti ja kurvailivat pienestä välistä eteenpäin. Näin kolaroinnilta vältyttiin.
Nämä tilanteen tapahtuvat aina yllättäen, eikä niitä voi ennakoida. Minulla oli kypärässä kamera, mutta eihän pyöräteillä kuvata kun siellä ei tapahdu mitään.
Lähtiessä lämpötila oli aivan mukava, mutta loppumatkasta lämpötila laski nopeasti. Valoa vielä riitti myös kotimatkalle. Viikon päästä tilanne voi olla jo toinen.
Kiitos porukalle hyvästä lenkistä.
Lauantaina ajattelin käydä Juustolassa syömässä. Syksyllä kierros on vastapäivään. Mikäli kelit suosivat, lisätietoa lähempänä viikonloppua.

----------


## arimk

Ruskaa etsimään lauantaina. Käyn lauantaina Juustolassa syömässä ja hörppään parit munkkikahveet sopivassa paikassa matkan varrella. Syksyn lenkki on vastapäivään.
Lähtö Haapalehto Shelliltä klo 8.  Reitti Alakylä-Koiteli-Lamu-Ylikiiminki-Juustola-Yli-Ii-Ii-Oulu.Mukaan sopii ja syömisiin voi osallistua omalla kustannuksella. Ajovauhti suunnilleen tiistain hitaiden luokkaa. Iltasella on tarkoitus olla Oulussa n. klo 17.Tervetuloa ajamaan ja tällä kertaa kortitta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Iin Shellille aamupuurolle.
Menomatka Haapalehdosta Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä pohjoiseen. Käväistään mutka Marionin kauhalla ennen kahvitaukoa.
Kahvin jälkeen Alakylän kautta loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille.
Syksy saapuu ja vauhti saa pikkuhiljaa hidastua. Alle kolmeakymppiä ajellaan.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Iin kierroksella
Tänään ajeltiin kosteassa kelissä Iin kierros. Yöllä oli satanut ja maa oli märkä aamulla. Varauduin oikein kunnon sateeseen, eli takalokari paikoilleen ja pitkät kamppeet päälle. Lämpömittari näytti aamulla +12C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli suurimmillaan 9 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin lievässä myötätuulessa Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan. Liikennettä ei ollut juuri ollenkaan, mutta olipahan muutama kiilaaja kuitenkin lähtenyt ahdistelemaan pyöräilijöitä. Tänään oli kolme todellista vaaratilannetta, jossa autoilija kiilaa tahallaan meitä pyöräilijöitä. Tie oli joka kerralla tyhjä, eli turvallinen väistäminen olisi ollut helppoa. Kysymys kuuluu, että miksi autoilija kiilaa tahallaan? Pyöräilijän ainoa turva näyttäisi olevan GoPro-kamera, mutta sekään ei auta, jos auto ajaa tahallaan takaa päälle. 

Vanhaa nelostietä ajeltiin pohjoiseen. Patelan Shellin kohdalla olevassa liikenneympyrässä on todella iso ja syvä kuoppa. Varokaa sitä, jos ajelette tuolla suunnalla. Meidän letka näytti hyvin merkkiä, joten kukaan ei onneksi ajanut tuohon kuoppaan.

Ennen kahvitaukoa käväistiin mutka Marionin kauhalla Raasakassa. Kohta päästään ajamaan myös Yli-Ii – Kiiminki välillä kulkevaa tietä. Perjantaina olin tuolla suunnalla ja tietyö oli lähes valmis. Siellä on nyt kaksi sorapätkää. Ensimmäinen on heti Kuusamontien tuntumassa, mutta sen pääsee kiertämään vieressä kulkevaa pyörätietä pitkin. Kauempana on noin puolen kilometrin pituinen sorapätkä, mutta asfalttikoneet olivat jo paikan päällä. Vielä ehditään tänä syksynä ajamaan tuo uudistettu ja levennetty tie.

Kahvin ja riisipuuron jälkeen matka jatkui vastatuulessa kohti Haukipudasta ja Alakylää. Loppumatkalla nautittiin jämäkästä vastatuulesta. Alakylästä puskettiin loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 120 km.

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2689719106

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään katsomassa, onko 849-tien alku asfaltoitu Kiimingissä.
Lenkistä on tarkoitus selvitä parissa tunnissa.
Aurinko laskee noin klo 20, joten hämärä voi yllättää loppusiirtymällä.
Takavalo on suositeltava varuste. 
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Kymmenen ajajan voimin todistettiin Kiimingintien alun asfaltoinnin olevan aivan loppusuoralla. Toinen kaista oli pieneltä matkalta enää päällystämättä.
Sunnuntaina on toiveita päästä pitkän tauon jälkeen ajamaan tämäkin reitti.
Tänään oli sade-ennusteuhkailuista huolimatta hyvä ajokeli. Vain muutama pisara tuli lähtöpaikalla, mutta tietä tihku ei kastellut.
Lenkki loppui auringonlaskun aikoihin, jonka jälkeen hämärä laskeutuu yllättävän nopeasti. Ensi viikolla ajovalot ovat tarpeen jo lenkin aikana.
Hyvin oltiin tänäänkin varustauduttu, takavalot olivat valtaosalla ja muutamalla etuvalokin.
GoPro-kameralla on yllättävä vaikutus. Sunnuntaina autoilijat lähentelivät oikein joukolla. Nyt, kun kamera oli kypärän päällä, ei yhtään kiilausta tms. tapahtunut.
Tietysti tämä on osittain sattumaa, mutta kyllä kypärän päällä näkyvästi oleva kamera selvästi lisää turvallisuutta. Yksin ajaessa tämän huomaa vielä paremmin.
Ajetaan vielä 2-3 viikkoa maantiepyörillä autoilijoiden harmina. Kiitos kaikille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Muhoksen Nesteelle lättykahville.
Menomatkalla ensi uuden Hiukkavaaran ympäri ja sitten pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen ja kahville.

Kahvin jälkeen Tyrnävän, Alatemmeksen ja vanhan nelostien kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.
Syksy painaa päälle ja vauhdit saavat tippua. Huomenna ajellaan alle kolmeakymppiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisessa etelässä

Tänään ajeltiin tuulisessa kelissä etelän kierros. Yöllä oli kylmä keli, aamullakin mittarit näyttivät +3 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin jämäkässä vastatuulessa kohti Muhosta. Hiukkavaarassa oli tehty asfaltointihommia, joten pikku pätkä saatiin ajaa aivan uudella pinnalla.  Vaalantiellä vetovuoro vaihtui paljon tavallista tiheämpään, sillä tuulenhalkojan rooli oli kova tänä aamuna.

Leppiniemen kautta kurvattiin Muhoksen Nesteen aamukahveille. Tarjolla oli taas kylän parhaita lättyjä. Kaikki syötiin, mitä oli tarjolla.

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin katsomassa, onko Muhoksen kirkko vielä paikoillaan. Sitten suunnaksi otettiin Tyrnävän aavat ja tuuliset arot. Peesipaikka oli kullan arvoinen, sillä yksin täällä oli aivan tuulen vietävänä. Pelloilla näkyi muuttomatkaansa suunnittelevia kurkia odottelemassa sopivia myötätuulia.

Mekin päästiin lopuksi ajamaan vähäksi aikaa myötätuuleen.  Autoilijoilla oli tavallista parempi päivä. Nyt piti ajaa peräti 100 km ennen kuin ensimmäinen tööttäävä kiilaajakuski iski takaa. Miehellä oli auton perässä ylikorkealla kuormalla lastattu peräkärry. Sellaisen huojuvan kuorman kanssa kannattaisi ohittaa reilusti kauempaa.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Kempeleen läpi loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. Keskaririkin saatiin painumaan alle kolmenkympin. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 129 km.

Taas meillä on seurattavaa, sillä perinteinen Ruska-ajo starttasi perjantai-iltana Tartosta. Ajajilla on 8 vuorokautta aikaa ajaa noin 2000 km pituinen reitti Suomen halki. Maali on Jäämeren rannalla Hammerfestissa Norjassa. Tuolta löytyy seuraamisohjeet: https://www.randonneurs.fi/

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2710022064

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Käydään huomenna ajamassa Virpiniemen kautta Kuovintorille.
Aurinko ehtiä horisontin taakse ennen lenkin loppua.
Ajovalot pitää etsiä kevään kätköistä pyörän keulalle ja taakse.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään valot olivat tarpeen loppumatkasta. Hämärä tulee heti auringonlaskun jälkeen.
Hämärää oli myös Ukonkaivoksen tienhaarassa vähän aikaa, kun kuski polkaisi vanhan tiisselivolvon kaasun lattiaan. Mistä näitä riittää ja kuka näitä siittää?
Alkumatkasta Haukiputaalle saakka oli satanut muutamia sadekuuroja ja tien reunalla oli pieniä rapakkoja. Muuten tänäänkin oli kuiva ajokeli.
Syksyä kohti ajonopeus on hieman kasvanut ja Alakyläntiellä meidän yhdentoista ajajan letka paineli reilua ylinopeutta. Parin autokuskin mielestä ajossa oli tyyttäyksen verran parannettavaa.
Kuovintorille saavuimme minuutin yli 20. Kiitos kaikille hyvästä lenkistä. Maantiekausi jatkuu ainakin viikon-kaksi keleistä riippuen.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Maalismaan kierros.
Alkumatkalla Haapalehdosta Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle.
Iin Shellillä aamupuurot ja kahvit. Maalismaan tien kautta uudistetulle Yli-Iin ja Kiimingin väliselle tielle.
Takalon tien kautta Alakylään ja Kuovintorille loppuparlamenttiin.

Nyt äsken satoi vettä ja tiet jäävät yötä vasten märäksi. Yöksi on luvannut mahdollisesti lievää pakkasta. Katsotaan, että kuinka liukas ajokeli aamulla on. Sen näkee sitten aamulla.
Vauhti on edelleen hidastuvaa sorttia. Alle kolmeakymppiä mennään selkeästi.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Maalismaan kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin raittiissa kelissä Maalismaan kierros. Illalla satoi vettä, yöllä oli puolestaan pakkasta, joten aamulla oli mustan jään keli. Aamulla lämpömittarit näyttivät -1 C lukemia, eli selkeästi pitkien kalsareiden keli. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin varovasti hiljalleen liukkaassa mustan kelissä. Onneksi illan sadealue oli ollut varsin pieni. Kuivasjärven takana saatiin ajaa jo melko kuivalla tiellä. Raitis vastatuuli teki menomatkasta melko kylmän. Onneksi kaikilla oli hyvin vaatetta päällä.

Iin Shellille pysähdyttiin aamukahville ja riisipuurolle. Täällä on kylän paras puuroaamiainen, joka tekikin taas ihmeitä. Energiaa riitti hyvin koko loppulenkin ajaksi.
Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin sivuvastaisessa tuulessa kohti Maalismaata. Liikennettä ei ollut kuin muutama auto. Kuskeilla oli tavallista parempi sunnuntai ja me saatiin ajaa koko lailla rauhassa. 

Maalismaan tien pysähdyttiin pitkästä aikaa merkkaamaan reviiri. Lähistöllä oli iso porotokka samoissa hommissa. Stopin jälkeen päästiin ajamaan uutta hienoa tietä reippaassa myötätuulessa. Kiimingin ja Yli-Iin välinen tieremontti on nyt valmis. Tie on nyt aivan huippukunnossa eikä kuoppia tarvinnut näyttää.

Takalon tiellä koitti sitten paluu arkeen. Kuoppia ja railoja oli aivan yhtä paljon kuin aikaisemminkin. Pahimmat montut vältettiin kiertämällä Tirinkylän sillan kautta.
Alakylästä ajeltiin lopuksi loppuparlamenttiin Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorille. Lenkki sujui hienosti kylmästä keli huolimatta. Keskari oli melkein tasan 30 km/h, joten jokseenkin asiallisesti ajeltiin. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä!

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2729973601

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Käydään huomenna testaamassa talvivaatteita maantiellä. Illaksi on luvassa koleaa säätä, mutta liukasta ei pitäisi olla.
Ajetaan Tirinkylä-Purontie kierros. Loppumatkasta on aika hämärää, joten ladatkaa valaisimien akut ja viritelkää pyöriin.
Tämä on viimeinen tiistain maantielenkki, sitten siirrymään metsäpoluille.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat hämäräpuuhissa.
Yhdeksän ajajan porukalla kävimme loppumatkassa valaisemassa Ylikiimingintietä.
Kaikkia autoilijoita touhu ei tyydyttänyt, torvea soitettiin useampaan otteeseen.
Yllättävän nopeasti ilta pimenee, heti puolimatkan jälkeen huomasi valoilla olevan jotain vaikutusta.
Illan pimeydessä eksyttiin loppumatkasta uutta asfalttitietä kaatopaikan suunnalle. Yhteislenkki loppui nyt Ruskon liikennejakajan tienoille.
Tämä oli tiistain viimeinen maantielenkki, kiitos kaikille kesän mittaan lenkille osallistuneille. Kiitos myös nyt mukana olleille.
Lenkit jatkuvat ensiviikolla sorateillä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kesän viimeinen maantielenkki. Käväistään lättykahveilla Muhoksen Nesteellä.
Menomatkalla ensin Hiukkavaaran kierros ja sitten Vaalantietä pitkin Leppiniemeen.
Kahvin jälkeen Tyrnävän ja Alatemmeksen kautta loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle.
Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena ja muistetaan nostaa jalkaa tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Kesän viimeinen 08-maantielenkki

Tänään ajeltiin hyvässä kelissä etelän kierros. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla peräti +7 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pienessä vastatuulessa kohti Muhosta. Hiukkavaaran kierroksella oli taas viikon aikana tehty asfaltointihommia eikä kuoppia tarvinnut varoa. Vaalantiellä ajeltiin vastatuuleen, joten keulassa ei kovin kauaa viihdytty. Yksi golfkentälle kiirehtivä BMW yritti tehdä läheistä tuttavuutta, mutta ihan kosketusetäisyydelle ei auto kuitenkaan tullut.

Pyhäkosken voimalaitoksen kulmalla nostettiin jalkaa tutussa paikassa.  Tänään ajeltiin kiertoajelu Aarne Ervin suunnittelemassa Leppiniemen kylässä. Satoja kertoja tuosta on ajettu ohi, mutta kerrankin käytiin katsomassa tuota suojeltua kylää. Alueen perällä on komeat edustustilat, jossa itse Kekkonenkin vieraili aikoinaan. 

Ponkilan vanhan sillan kautta kurvattiin Muhoksen Nesteen aamukahveille. Tarjolla oli taas mahtavia lättyjä. Nesteellä on Oulun alueen toiseksi parhaat tarjoilut. Kolmella eurolla saa todella hyvät lättykahvit. Ainoastaan Haukiputtaan Seon pannari pistää vielä tästäkin paremmaksi.

Paluumatkalle lähdettin Muhoksen kirkon kautta. Muhoksen kylältä on melkoinen lasku alas kirkkorantaan. Toisinpäin ajettuna tässä olisi hyvä vetää mäkitreeniä.
Jokainen pyöräilijä tietää, että Tyrnävällä tuulee aina. Niin tuuli tänäänkin. Alatemmekselle asti ajeltiin sivuvastaisessa tuulessa. Peesipaikalla oli kuitenkin mukava lymyillä. Yksikseen täällä olisi aivan tuulen vietävänä ja vauhti tietysti romahtaisi. 

Lännen tiellä päästiin ajamaan myötätuuleen. Loppumatkalla ajeltiin reippaasti Kempeleen läpi loppuparlamenttiin Maikkulan Nesteelle. Keskari jäi alle myötätuulesta huolimatta alle kolmenkympin. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 126 km.

Ensi pyhänä siirrytään syksyn soratiekauteen. Ajellaan oikein rauhallisesti normaalin mittainen nelituntinen kierros hiekkateitä pitkin.

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2748595921

----------


## arimk

Tähän käy viimevuotinen 1.10.2018 jaettu kutsu:
Tiistain hitaitten mettälenkki huomenna.
Käydään ajelemassa Kalimenkylän suunnalla pari tuntia. Vauhti on rauhallinen.
Metsässä on pimeää, joten valoilta vaaditaan vähintään kohtuullista tehoa ja riittävää turnauskestävyyttä.
Lenkki ajetaan sellaista reittiä, jotta 33 mm:n nappularenkaillakin pärjää. Renkaan leveydelle ei ole ylärajaa.
Tervetuloa mukaan. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta.

----------


## arimk

Metsään mentiin, eikä pahasti eksytty. Suunniteltu lenkki jäi alamittaiseksi, kun etenimme reipasta tahtia kovapohjaisella reitillä.
Kellon Asemaperän jälkeen yksi teki rengastöitä ja seitsemän jakoi vieressä hyviä neuvoja.
Garmin heräsi kuolleesta ja piirsi tällaisen reitin. Linnanmaalla oltiin hyvissä ajoin ennen kahdeksaa.
Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla sorateillä. Kahvit Kiimingin ABC:llä reilun parituntisen ajon jälkeen.
Vauhti on oikein rauhallista syksyn peruskuntoajelua.
Vaatetta kannattaa laittaa reilusti, sillä aamut ovat melko kylmiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Syksyn ensimmäinen 08-soratielenkki

Tänään ajeltiin hienossa kelissä syksyn ensimmäinen soratielenkki. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +2 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin kuntorataa pitkin Kivikkokankaalle ja metsäteitä pitkin Kiekon majalle. Sankivaarassa ihmeteltiin isoja lumikasoja, jotka oli naamioitu purukasoiksi. Ihmisiä ei näkynyt kuin muutama. Yksi Suomen ajokoira tuli joksikin aikaa letkaan meidän mukaan, mutta hauva ei lähtenyt kuitenkaan kahville meidän kanssa.

Loppulassa otettiin aamun potretti Sanginjoen ylittävällä sillalla. Oli hienoa ajaa pitkästä aikaa hiljaisia metsäteitä pitkin. Liikennettä ja melua ei ollut lainkaan. Kiilaavat autotkin olivat päättäneet pysyä pikitiellä.

Kalimenlammen kautta ajeltiin läpi Ylikiimingin tielle. Huttukylän kyläraitin kautta ajeltiin Kiiminkijoen rantaan. Koitelin kautta ajeltiin kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle. 
ABC:lla oli tarjolla komeita omenan näköisiä munkkeja. Omenat ovat terveellisiä, joten pojat ottivat tietysti näitä munkkeja.

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin Takalon tien suunnalla. Ransuperän ja Kolehmaisen lenkkien kautta kurvailtiin Soratien kautta suoraan Tirinkylän sillalle. Putkosen rallitie oli laitettu remonttiin. Näytti olevan oikein runkoparannus, sillä niin isoja kiviä oli tie täynnä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Jäälin kautta uudelle kuntoradalle. Lopuksi oltiin jo tutulla reitillä Hönttämäen ja Haapalehdon välillä. Muutkin ihmiset olivat jo heränneet, mutta hyvin mahduttiin samalle kuntoradalle.

Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 91 km.
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2766748468

----------


## arimk

Huominen tiistain hitaat suunnataan itää kohti. Takaisin lähtöpaikkaan yritetään ehtiä parissa tunnissa.
Reitti kulkee kovapohjaisia reittejä, mutta paikoin renkaiden pistosuojaus joutuu testiin.
Kunnollinen valaisin helpottaa etenemistä. Akkujen kesto on myös koetuksella, aurinko häipyy horisonttiin pian lähdön jälkeen.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18. Tervetuloa mukaan seikkailulle pimeään metsään.

----------


## arimk

Linnanmaan Prisman kulmalle ilmestyi neljä ajajaa. Lähdössä yksi todettiin yli-ikäiseksi, eikä huolittu porukkaan. Totuus oli tietysti toisenlainen.
Kolmistaan ajettiin tällainen lenkki ja takaisin ehdittiin reilusti ennen iltauutisia. Ilma oli hieno, vaikka loppumatkasta mentiin pakkasen puolelle.
Ensi sunnuntaina voi ajella sorateitä ohjatusti vähän pitemmän matkaa. Lähdöt Haapalehdon Shelliltä klo 8 ja matka jatkuu yhteislenkkinä Lekatien porukan kanssa Auran majalta klo 10.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkkiseurasta ja tervetuloa sunnuntain lenkeille.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla 08-lenkin ja Lekatien porukan kanssa yhteinen soratielenkki.
Ensimmäinen lähtö normaalisti Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamulla kello 08.00. Ajellaan kierros Hietasaaren suunnalla ja käväistään Iskon Nesteellä kahvilla ennen Auran majalle menoa.

Toinen startti aamukymmeneltä Auran majalta, jolloin myös Lekatien lenkki tulee mukaan letkaan. Ari on katsonut mukavan soratiereitin jo valmiiksi.
Kierroksen lopuksi on Auran majalla mahdollisuus saunomiseen ja takkatuvassa on myös tulet tehtynä makkaranpaistoa varten (omat makkarat).

Hiltusen Kari tulee aamukasilta autolla Haapalehdon Shellille. Vaihtovaatereput voi antaa Karille, niin hän kuljettaa ne autolla Auran majalle.

Vauhti on samalla tavalla rauhallista peruskuntovauhtia kuin viime pyhänä.

----------


## arimk

Tänään tehtiin lenkki vaihtelevassa säässä. Aluksi Haapalehdosta lähti kahdeksalta noin seitsemän ajajaa.
Kiersimme Hietasaaren ja vähän muutakin ennen Iskon Nesteen aamupäiväkahveja. Nesteeltä suuntasimme Auranmajalle.
Siellä oli piha täynnä lenkille lähtijöitä. Kaikkiaan meitä oli noin 40, jollakin voi olla tarkempi määrä laskettuna.
Kävimme kiertämässä viisikymppisen ja tulimme takaisin Auranmajalle munkkikahville.
Tässä vielä erikseen loppumatka Haapalehtoon.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Yritetään löytää hieman kuivempi reitti kuin sunnuntaina.
Pimeässä metsässä viivymme pari tuntia.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaille osallistui tänään neljä ajajaa. Kävimme ajamassa 37 km:n lenkin.
Sääennusteista poiketen jälleen satoi, tällä kertaa vettä. Kalimenojan varsi oli liukkaampi kuin sunnuntaina ja pari kertaa kävimme tutkimassa maapalloa lähietäisyydeltä.
Muutama minuutti meni yliajalle, mutta vastaavasti lenkin rasitus oli maltillinen.
Metsäseikkailut jatkuvat ensiviikolla. Kiitos pojille mukavasta lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla sorateitä pitkin Muhoksen Nesteen lättykahveille.
Nyt on märkä keli, mutta säämiesten mukaan sade loppuu ennen aamua. Tiet ovat kuitenkin sen verran märkiä, ettei vauhti päätä huimaa. Eli rauhallisesti ajellaan ja reviiri merkataan tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Talven ensimmäinen 08-nastarengaslenkki

Tänään ajeltiin komeassa auringonpaisteessa liukkaan kelin soratielenkki. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -3 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 4 ajajaa.

Eilinen vesisade oli yöllä muuttunut räntäsateeksi. Sen jälkeen ilma kirkastui ja pakkanen teki aamuksi liukkaan jääkelin. Jäätynyttä sohjoa oli tarjolla pyöräteillä. Itse vaihdoin aamulla nastarenkaat alle. Kaksi ajajaa oli liikkeellä nastarenkailla ja toiset kaksi olivat kesäkumeilla.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pyörätietä pitkin Sanginsuuhun. Oulujoki ylitettiin Madekosken sillan kohdalta. Juuruksen tien kautta kurvattiin Länsisuontielle, jossa oli tarjolla XL-kokoisia rapakoita. Takavaihtaja sai sen verran vesikylpyä, että vaihteen vaihtaminen ei enää onnistunutkaan aivan helposti. Vaijerit ja itse vaihtaja olivat mukavan jääkuorrutuksen alla.

Renkaanvaihdon jälkeen huomasi taas, että Marathon Wintteri ei ole mikään nopea rengas. Tänään pyörää piti oikein polkea. Rullaavuudessa ero kesärenkaaseen on melko iso. 

Viskaalin nousun kautta ajeltiin Laitasaareen ja Muhokselle. Pappi-Karhuntie oli ainakin aivan uusi ja ennen ajamaton tie. Nyt Nesteelle tultiin takakautta junanradan eteläpuolta.
Nesteellä oli taas tarjolla perinteiset lättykahvit. Ukkoparlamentti oli jo paikalla, mutta hyvin mahduttiin sekaan.

Kahvitauon jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin vanhaa Kainuuntietä pitkin Laitasaaren läpi Pikkaralaan. Pikkaraisenkylällä ajeltiin kyläkierros komeassa maalaismaisemassa. Maisemat olivat komeita, kun lumi oli maassa ja aurinko paistoi kirkkaasti. Vasantien lenkin kautta ajeltiin Pukintielle ja kohti Turkansaarta.

Sangin sillan kulmalla kaksi ajajaa käänsi kurssin kohti lounaskattausta. Kahden miehen partiolla käväistiin vielä ajamassa Kiekon majan kuntoradan kautta metsätieosuus läpi Sanginjoen tielle.

Lopuksi ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 92 km.
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2802660556

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla sorateitä pitkin kahville Zeppelinin Shellille.
Lupailee pakastuvaa keliä, joten soratiet ovat aamulla hyvässä ajokunnossa. Isoja rapakoita riittää varmasti taas viime päivien sateiden jälkeen. Mulla on nyt edessä nastakumi kaiken varalta ja tarvittaessa aamulla ehtii vääntää nastat takarenkaaseenkin.

Muistakaapa, että ensi yönä on ohjelmassa kellon viisareiden siirto talviaikaan. Saadaan nukkua tunti tavallista pitempään tai sitten voi vetäistä tunnin ylimääräiset aamuverryttelyt.

Vauhti on rauhallista tahtia. Lähtö on aamukasilta uutta talviaikaa Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Kempeleen metsissä

Tänään ajeltiin hienossa syyskelissä etelän suunnan soratielenkki. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -3 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa.

Taas oli aamulla sen verran liukasta, että laitoin nastakumit alle myös takarenkaaseen. Osa porukasta oli liikkeellä vielä kesäkumeilla ja hyvin pysyivät pystyssä niilläkin.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin kuntorataa pitkin Valkeisen tielle. Valkeisjärvellä oli hirviporukka aloittamassa pyyntihommia. Jäisiä rapakoita kierreltiin tänään oikein urakalla. Viime viikon sateet ovat kostuttaneet metsätiet varsin perusteellisesti. Aamun pakkanen oli kuitenkin kovettanut tiepohjat mukavan koviksi, joten nyt oli aivan huippukeli ajella.

Oulujoki ylitettiin Madekosken sillan kohdalta. Juuruksen tien kautta kurvattiin Länsisuontielle, josta mentiin metsäpolun kautta Langintielle. Monrunkijärvellä otettiin aamun potretti komealla hiukkarannalla.  Tie Kempeleeseen on yleensä upottavan pehmeä, mutta nyt pakkanen oli kovettanut pinnan hyvään ajokuntoon.

Kahvit juotiin Zeppelinin Shellillä. Kahvipöydässä istuskellessa huomattiin, että ohi ajoi solakoita ajajia. MyTempo oli näköjään liikkeellä samalla suunnalla kuin mekin.

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin uutta kuntorataa pitkin Kempeleestä Iinattiin. Vaikka reitti on vielä keskeneräinen, oli siellä todella paljon ulkoilijoita liikkeellä. Tuosta reitistä näyttää tulevan suosittu ulkoilualue.

Lopuksi ajeltiin taas Madekosken sillan kautta Kiekon majalle. Metsien poikki tultiin läpi Sanginjoen tielle. Autoja oli kovasti liikkellä tuolla suunnalla. Kaleva uutisoi eilen Ahin majasta, joka on Isokankaanjärven rannalla. Uusia kävijöitä näytti olevan heti menossa testaamaan majaa.

Lopuksi ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 78 km.
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2820363810

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Yritetään löytää reitti, missä ei ole jättirapakkoja. Pienemmät rapakot ovat jäätyneet.
Itse varustaudun nastarenkailla illan koitokseen.
Sekunnilleen kahden tunnin lenkkiä en lupaa, voi mennä muutaman minuutin ylitöiksi.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli valoisampi retki. Vitivalkoista lunta oli maassa pari senttiä. Muutamassa kohtaa pääsimme ajamaan lumeen ensijäljet.
Autot olivat toimineen metsäteiden rapakoissa jäänmurtajina, mikä hieman hankaloitti etenemistä. Jää oli rikkoutunut, nyt oli koko rapakon pinta ahtojäätä ja vähän laajemminkin.
Keliolosuhteet olivat sen verran haastavia, jotta suosiolla oikaisimme lyhemmän lenkin kautta. Silti tänäänkin meni muutamia sekunteja yliajalle.
Yksi tasapainotaituri selvisi ilman nastoja meidän nelihenkisestä seurueen lenkistä kaatumatta.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä. Metsäretket jatkuvat säiden salliessa.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla aurattuja reittejä pitkin pannarikahveille Haukiputtaan Seolle.
Lunta on tullut niin jo paljon, että metsäteillä ajelu taisi loppua ainakin joksikin aikaa. 
Tämä lumisade pitäisi loppua yöllä. Toivotaan, että auramiehet heräävät ennen meitä.
Termariin kannattaa ottaa kuumaa juotavaa ja käpäliin paksut kinttaat.
Nastarenkailla ajellaan ja vauhti on sen mukaista, eli hiljaa ajellaan.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaan kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin talvikelissä Haukiputtaan kierros. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +0 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 4 ajajaa.

Viime päivien aikana talvi tuli ryminällä tänne Ouluun. Lunta on jo niin paljon, ettei auraamattomille metsäteille tule nyt lähdettyä. Soratiekausi jäi todella lyhyeksi tällä erää. Saapa nähdä, että sulavatko nämä lumet vielä pois. Toissa syksynä talvi tuli aikaisin ja lumet jäivät silloin maahan jo lokakuussa. Ensi vuonna soratiekautta on tarkoitus pidentää. Ajetaan ensi kesänä yksi 08-soratielenkki aina kerran kuukaudessa. Tällä tavalla soratiekausi jatkuu läpi kesän.

Tänään otettiin suunnaksi pohjoisen auratut pyörätiet. Pääreitit olivatkin hienosti aurattu. Ainoastaan Virpiniemen hiihtokeskuksen lähellä traktori oli ajanut pyörätien läpi kauha ylhäällä.

Vartin yli kymmenen kurvattiin kahville Haukiputtaan Seolle. Maailman paras pannarin tekijä oli taas leiponut meille syötävää. Kaikki kylän auramiehetkin olivat kahvilla samassa baarissa.

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin puolen tunnin kierros Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolella. Sivutietkin oli jo aurattu, mutta aika pehmeä ajokeli siellä kuitenkin oli. Tehoja piti laittaa pehmeällä tiellä peliin vähän reilummin, jotta pääsisi eteenpäin.

Haukiputtaalta palailtiin takaisin kaupunkiin pyöräilyn pääväylää numero 1. Reitti on hyvin opastettu ja aurattu. Jokaisen risteyksen kohdalla on hyvät opastekyltit, joten aika hyvin jopa me pysyttiin reitillä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Tuiran rannasta pyöräteitä pitkin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 84 km.

Ensi pyhänä on Isänpäivä. 08-lenkeillä on se periaate, että isän- ja äitienpäivien yhteislenkit jätetään ajamatta. Sen sijaan silloin syödään aamulla kakkua kaikessa rauhassa. 08-lenkki palaa takaisin tien päälle taas kahden viikon kuluttua.

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2837496305

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaan kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin talvikelissä Haukiputtaan kierros. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +0 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 4 ajajaa.

Viime päivien aikana talvi tuli ryminällä tänne Ouluun. Lunta on jo niin paljon, ettei auraamattomille metsäteille tule nyt lähdettyä. Soratiekausi jäi todella lyhyeksi tällä erää. Saapa nähdä, että sulavatko nämä lumet vielä pois. Toissa syksynä talvi tuli aikaisin ja lumet jäivät silloin maahan jo lokakuussa. Ensi vuonna soratiekautta on tarkoitus pidentää. Ajetaan ensi kesänä yksi 08-soratielenkki aina kerran kuukaudessa. Tällä tavalla soratiekausi jatkuu läpi kesän.

Tänään otettiin suunnaksi pohjoisen auratut pyörätiet. Pääreitit olivatkin hienosti aurattu. Ainoastaan Virpiniemen hiihtokeskuksen lähellä traktori oli ajanut pyörätien läpi kauha ylhäällä.

Vartin yli kymmenen kurvattiin kahville Haukiputtaan Seolle. Maailman paras pannarin tekijä oli taas leiponut meille syötävää. Kaikki kylän auramiehetkin olivat kahvilla samassa baarissa.

Kahvin jälkeen käväistiin puolen tunnin kierros Kiiminkijoen pohjoispuolella. Sivutietkin oli jo aurattu, mutta aika pehmeä ajokeli siellä kuitenkin oli. Tehoja piti laittaa pehmeällä tiellä peliin vähän reilummin, jotta pääsisi eteenpäin.

Haukiputtaalta palailtiin takaisin kaupunkiin pyöräilyn pääväylää numero 1. Reitti on hyvin opastettu ja aurattu. Jokaisen risteyksen kohdalla on hyvät opastekyltit, joten aika hyvin jopa me pysyttiin reitillä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Tuiran rannasta pyöräteitä pitkin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 84 km.

Ensi pyhänä on Isänpäivä. 08-lenkeillä on se periaate, että isän- ja äitienpäivien yhteislenkit jätetään ajamatta. Sen sijaan silloin syödään aamulla kakkua kaikessa rauhassa. 08-lenkki palaa takaisin tien päälle taas kahden viikon kuluttua.

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://www.strava.com/activities/2837496305

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Nyt ei ole metsään menemistä. Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki pyöräteillä.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain kaupunkikierros. Kaupunki kierrettiin, mutta ei kovin kaukaa.
Sää oli mitä parhain talviajoon, pakkasta noin 7 astetta ja tyyni keli.
Tiet oli hyvin aurattu ja niin leveästi, että me kaikki kolme sovimme paikoin ajamaan rinnakkain.
Aikataulussa ei päästy aivan takaisin lähtöpisteeseen, mutta aika lähelle.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään arvioimassa Virpiniemen aurahenkilön työn jälki huomenna.
Yleensä siellä suunnalla pyöräilyn tehontarve on ollut suuri.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## opo

Onko mitään hyvää karttasovellusta jossa näkyisi noita polkuja tarkemmin? kun noissa maastokartoissa ei näy esim. Kalimenojan vieressä menevät polut

----------


## arimk

Kävimme neljän ajajan porukalla testaamassa Haukiputaan suunnan aurattuja pyöräteitä.
Opasteita on niin tiuhassa, että eksymisen vaaraa ei ole. Aurauksetkin oli hoidettu pääosin hyvin.
Ykkösväylällä liiankin leveästi. Monessa kohtaa auraus ulottui pitkästi pientareen puolelle.
Aika monta paikka selvitettiin, mutta paluumatkalla Kellossa Coren kohdalla leveäksi aurattu kohta koitui yhden takakiekon kohtaloksi.
Lievää väkivaltaa käyttäen kiekko saatiin sopimaan ja pyörimään haarukan väliin.
Hieman kihnuttaen pääsimme takaisin Prismalle.  Tapaus dokumentoitiin ja siitä lähetetään palautetta ao. taholle.
Muuten hyvä lenkki, kiitos ajoporukalle.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pikkusen mutkitellen kahville Zeppelinin Shellille. Paluumatka myöskin pikkusen mutkitellen takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille.
Vauhti on oikein rauhallista peruskuntoajelua. Kelit ovat vaihtelevia, mutta nastarenkaat ovat suurinpiirtein välttämättömät.
Lähtö tuttuun tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän talvessa

Tänään ajeltiin talvikelissä etelän kierros. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -2 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.

Viime kelit ovat taas vaihdelleet rajusti. Sivutiet ovat melko röpöläisellä ja myöskin jäisellä pinnalla torstain vesisateiden jälkeen. Tämän aamun lenkin aikana alkoi lumisade, joka hidastutti ajokeliä jonkin verran. Pääpyörätiet ovat aurattu kuitenkin todella hyvin, joten ihan hyvä siellä on ajella.

Aamun reitti oli vähän erilainen kuin normaalisti. Nyt katselin etukäteen kartalta paikkoja, joissa ajellaan harvemmin. Minulle tuli yli 7 km aivan uutta reittiä lenkin aikana. Lenkillä oli puhetta Wandrer-sivustosta, jossa kirjautumisen jälkeen pääsee näkemään samalla kartalla kaikki omat reittijäljet. Oma reviiri näkyy tosi hyvin kartalla ja samalla innostuu ajamaan myös uusia reittejä. Ohjelma hakee reittitiedot suoraan Stravasta, kunhan vaan itse antaa sille luvan. Sovellus toimii kännykällä tai tietokoneella. Tässä linkki kirjautumiseen:
https://wandrer.earth/signup

Tänään otettiin alussa suunnaksi Sääskensuon kierros. Sivutie oli röpelöisellä jäällä ja välillä kiristeltiin lokareiden ruuveja pikkusen kireämmälle. Hetken päästä käväistiin katsomassa Artturilan ryhmäpuutarhaa, joka olikin yllättävän laaja alue. Vehkakankaantie oli monelle kaverille ennen ajamaton tie. Itsekin löysin vasta pari viikkoa sitten. 

Vanhan Iinatintien kautta ajeltiin Metsokankaalle ja sieltä mentiin katsomaan Kempeleen uutta isoa palloiluhallia. Aamun potretti otettiin nyt tämän uuden hallin vieressä.
Puoli yhdentoista aikoihin kurvattiin kahville Zeppelinin Shellille. Nälkäisimmät ottivat munkin ja joulutortun kahvin kera. Näillä eväillä jaksoi hyvin lenkin loppuun asti.

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin Kempeleen läpi Ollakan kautta Sarkkirantaan. Oulunsalon kautta jatkettiin kohti kaupunkia. Lumisade yltyi melko sakeaksi ja luntakin kertyi nopeasti muutama sentti pyöräteille. Metelinkankaan ja Kaakkurin kautta ajeltiin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille.
Loppuparlamentissa oltiin pikkusen jälkeen puolenpäivän. 

Lopuksi ajeltiin Tuiran rannasta pyöräteitä pitkin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 74 km.
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42039591

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän talvessa

Tänään ajeltiin talvikelissä etelän kierros. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -2 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.

Viime kelit ovat taas vaihdelleet rajusti. Sivutiet ovat melko röpöläisellä ja myöskin jäisellä pinnalla torstain vesisateiden jälkeen. Tämän aamun lenkin aikana alkoi lumisade, joka hidastutti ajokeliä jonkin verran. Pääpyörätiet ovat aurattu kuitenkin todella hyvin, joten ihan hyvä siellä on ajella.

Aamun reitti oli vähän erilainen kuin normaalisti. Nyt katselin etukäteen kartalta paikkoja, joissa ajellaan harvemmin. Minulle tuli yli 7 km aivan uutta reittiä lenkin aikana. Lenkillä oli puhetta Wandrer-sivustosta, jossa kirjautumisen jälkeen pääsee näkemään samalla kartalla kaikki omat reittijäljet. Oma reviiri näkyy tosi hyvin kartalla ja samalla innostuu ajamaan myös uusia reittejä. Ohjelma hakee reittitiedot suoraan Stravasta, kunhan vaan itse antaa sille luvan. Sovellus toimii kännykällä tai tietokoneella. Tässä linkki kirjautumiseen:
https://wandrer.earth/signup

Tänään otettiin alussa suunnaksi Sääskensuon kierros. Sivutie oli röpelöisellä jäällä ja välillä kiristeltiin lokareiden ruuveja pikkusen kireämmälle. Hetken päästä käväistiin katsomassa Artturilan ryhmäpuutarhaa, joka olikin yllättävän laaja alue. Vehkakankaantie oli monelle kaverille ennen ajamaton tie. Itsekin löysin vasta pari viikkoa sitten. 

Vanhan Iinatintien kautta ajeltiin Metsokankaalle ja sieltä mentiin katsomaan Kempeleen uutta isoa palloiluhallia. Aamun potretti otettiin nyt tämän uuden hallin vieressä.
Puoli yhdentoista aikoihin kurvattiin kahville Zeppelinin Shellille. Nälkäisimmät ottivat munkin ja joulutortun kahvin kera. Näillä eväillä jaksoi hyvin lenkin loppuun asti.

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin Kempeleen läpi Ollakan kautta Sarkkirantaan. Oulunsalon kautta jatkettiin kohti kaupunkia. Lumisade yltyi melko sakeaksi ja luntakin kertyi nopeasti muutama sentti pyöräteille. Metelinkankaan ja Kaakkurin kautta ajeltiin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille.
Loppuparlamentissa oltiin pikkusen jälkeen puolenpäivän. 

Lopuksi ajeltiin Tuiran rannasta pyöräteitä pitkin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 74 km.
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42039591

----------


## arimk

Huominen tiistain hitaat:
Käydään parin tunnin lenkki etelän suunnalla. Siellä voisi olla vähemmän sohjoa.
Sääennusteessa on luvattu kesäistä keliä.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Liisanpäivän liukastelut.
Tänään ajoimme lenkin paririvissä, jonoa ei saatu aikaan. Pyörätiet olivat hyvin kolattuja, vain muutamassa kohtaa oli hieman sohjoa.
Ohut jääpolanne kantoi vielä hyvin, osalla matkaa jäljellä oli vain hiekotushiekkaa. Liukasta ei meidän mittapuulla ollut missään, osin kesäkeli.
Oulunsalo-Kempele -lenkki lopetettiin Värttöön. Kiitos ajokaverille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Haukiputtaan Seolle pannarikahveille. Menomatka vähän mutkitellen, ettei tulla paikalle ennen avaamisaikaa.
Sivuteillä on vielä jäätä, joten nastarenkaita suositellaan lämpimästi.
Vauhti on rauhallista rullailua, joten lämpimästi kampetta päälle ja termariin kuumaa juotavaa.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaan lumipyryssä

Tänään ajeltiin talvisessa kelissä Haukiputtaan kierros. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -0 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.

Ajokelit vaihtelivat taas äärilaidasta toiseen. Alkumatkalla saatiin ajaa mukavassa mustaan jään kelissä. Rengas rullasi ja matka taittui leppoisasti. Haukiputtaan puolella alkoi lumipyry, joka teki matkateosta selvästi työläämpää.

Uuttakin reittiviivaa saatiin piirrettyä, kun ajeltiin metsätietä pitkin Takkurannasta Haapakankaalle. Kiiminkijoen yli mentiin rautatiesillasta Asemakylän puolelle. Lumipyry yltyi ja näkyvyys oli poikien mukaan pahimmillaan noin 3 cm. 

Pahimman lumipyryn aika vietettiin Seon baarissa pannareita syöden. Maailman paras pannarintekijä oli juuri saanut valmiiksi päivän ensimmäiset pannarit. Pojat tietysti söivät tiskin tyhjäksi. Tauon aikana satoi 5 cm uutta lunta.

Oikein hyviä taukopaikkoja löytyy tästä aivan läheltäkin. Eilisellä lenkillä löytyi oikein hyvä paikka, kun käväistiin automuseolla lättykahveilla. Lättyjä sai ottaa noutopöydästä itse omantunnon mukaan. Automuseon kahvila on auki maanantaista lauantaihin, eli sunnuntaisin pitää käydä jossain muualla.

Kahvitauon aikana oli satanut noin 5 cm märkää lunta. Paluumatkalla oli perinteinen työmiehen keli eikä auramiehiä näkynyt missään. Lenkistä tulikin oikein hyvä voimaharjoitus jaloille. Polarin mittari taisi liioitella, sillä sen mukaan lenkillä kului peräti 2900 kaloria. Talvipyöräily onkin ihan tehokasta liikuntaa, sillä joka reissulla tulee aina nälkä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Toppilan ja Ainolan puiston läpi pyöräteitä pitkin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 76 km.

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42244970

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Haukiputtaan lumipyryssä

Tänään ajeltiin talvisessa kelissä Haukiputtaan kierros. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -0 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa.

Ajokelit vaihtelivat taas äärilaidasta toiseen. Alkumatkalla saatiin ajaa mukavassa mustaan jään kelissä. Rengas rullasi ja matka taittui leppoisasti. Haukiputtaan puolella alkoi lumipyry, joka teki matkateosta selvästi työläämpää.

Uuttakin reittiviivaa saatiin piirrettyä, kun ajeltiin metsätietä pitkin Takkurannasta Haapakankaalle. Kiiminkijoen yli mentiin rautatiesillasta Asemakylän puolelle. Lumipyry yltyi ja näkyvyys oli poikien mukaan pahimmillaan noin 3 cm. 

Pahimman lumipyryn aika vietettiin Seon baarissa pannareita syöden. Maailman paras pannarintekijä oli juuri saanut valmiiksi päivän ensimmäiset pannarit. Pojat tietysti söivät tiskin tyhjäksi. Tauon aikana satoi 5 cm uutta lunta.

Oikein hyviä taukopaikkoja löytyy tästä aivan läheltäkin. Eilisellä lenkillä löytyi oikein hyvä paikka, kun käväistiin automuseolla lättykahveilla. Lättyjä sai ottaa noutopöydästä itse omantunnon mukaan. Automuseon kahvila on auki maanantaista lauantaihin, eli sunnuntaisin pitää käydä jossain muualla.

Kahvitauon aikana oli satanut noin 5 cm märkää lunta. Paluumatkalla oli perinteinen työmiehen keli eikä auramiehiä näkynyt missään. Lenkistä tulikin oikein hyvä voimaharjoitus jaloille. Polarin mittari taisi liioitella, sillä sen mukaan lenkillä kului peräti 2900 kaloria. Talvipyöräily onkin ihan tehokasta liikuntaa, sillä joka reissulla tulee aina nälkä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Toppilan ja Ainolan puiston läpi pyöräteitä pitkin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 76 km.

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42244970

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään katsomassa, miten hyvin tiet ovat aurattu Kiimingin suunnalla.
Pari tunnin lenkillä ehditään tehdä vaikka Jäälin kierros.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Jäälin kierto typistyi Jäälin grillin kierroksi. Muutenkin aiottua reittiä loppumatkasta vähän oikaistiin.
Meitä oli kolme ja kaikilla oli erilainen kaluston valinta. Levein hymy lopussa oli fatbike valintaan päätyneellä.
Minulla oli laihimmat renkaat, 42 mm Marathon Winterit. Ne luirusivat paikoin puolelta toiselle.
Yhdessä kohtaa asfaltin reuna jälleen yllätti ja kamppasi pyöräilijän.
Taisi olla yksi hitaimmista tiistain lenkeistä, mutta tehoa tarvittiin enemmän, kuin normilenkillä.
Lenkki lopetettiin aiotusti Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitos pojille ajoseurasta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle.
Menomatkalla Metsokankaan ja Kempeleen läpi ja paluumatka eri reittiä vähän lähempää meren rantaa.

Vauhti on rauhallista ja välillä pysähdytään merkkaamaan reviiri.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän pakkasessa

Tänään ajeltiin kirkkaassa ja raittiissa kelissä etelän lenkki. Lämpömittarit näyttivät pahimmillaan -13 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 4 ajajaa.

Viime viikon kovien lumisateiden jäljet näkyvät vieläkin pyöräteillä. Auraustyön laatu vaihtelee paljon eri puolella kaupunkia. Paikoitellen rengas rullasi ihan mukavasti hyvin auratulla reitillä. Todella paljon on kuitenkin sellaisia huonosti aurattuja pyöräteitä, joissa ajamiseen vaaditaan reilusti voimaa. 

Aamun teema oli taas etsiä uusia reittejä. Niitähän löytyi ihan mukavasti matkan varrelta. Liian usein tulee ajettua aina niitä samoja reittejä, vaikka ihan lähellä menee uusi ja ennen ajamaton tie. Tänä talvena onkin tietoisesti yritetty etsiä uusia reittiviivoja.

Aamu oli paljon kylmempi kuin Pekka Pouta lupasi. Näpit olivat kohmeessa jo reilusti ennen Tupoksen ABC:ta. Munkkikahvitauko sulatti miehet taas ajokuntoon ja paluumatkalla saatiin nauttia mukavasta sivumyötäisestä tuulesta. 

Kempeleessä pikkuisen eksyttiin, mutta kuitenkin löydettiin lopulta sieltä pois. Vihiluodossa ihailtiin jäätyvää merta. Jäätä ei ole vielä paljoa, sillä edes pilkkimiehiä ei näkynyt jäällä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Torin rannan kautta takaisin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmille. Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 76 km.
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42444566

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.Minä sain Sequoian ajokuntoon. Sunnuntaiaamuna pyörä ei suostunut yhteistyöhön.Yritetään pysyä pystyssä Haukiputaan suunnalla. Ajetaan sinne Virpiniemen kautta, jos tie on edes kohtuullisesti aurattu.Mikäli edellisen tiistain lumituisku toistuu, minäkin vaihdan leveämmät renkaat alle.Lähtö Linnanmaan prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Kävimme neljän ajajan porukalla ajamassa tällaisen lenkin.
Menomatka sujui hyvin myötätuuleen, vaikka reitin pinnalla oli pieni kerros lunta. Lunta tuli lisää koko ajan ja loppumatkasta vastatuuleen lumikerros haittasi etenemistä.
Muutaman minuutin yliajassa 38 km:n lenkki saatiin tehtyä. Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Haukiputtaan Seolle kahville. Koitetaan löytää muutama uusikin tienpätkä sieltä jostain matkan varrelta.
Ulkona on sellainen rapsakka jääkeli, joten nastarenkaita suositellaan lämpimästi.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja ryypyt otetaan termareista tunnin välein. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Martinniemessä

Tänään ajeltiin lauhassa ja pilvisessä kelissä pohjoisen lenkki. Lämpömittarit näyttivät leppoisia -1 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 3 ajajaa.

Viime viikon vesikelit olivat jäädyttäneet tiet melko liukkaiksi. Tämä talvi on näköjään taas sellainen, että lämpötila sahaa nollan molemmin puolin. Hiekoitusporukat tekevät tietysti parhaansa, mutta liukkaita paikkoja on kuitenkin melko paljon.

Tänään ajeltiin ensin kierros Ruskonselän suunnalla. Kuivasjärvellä pyöräytettiin kylän ympäriajo jäisillä teillä. Nastat pitävät kyllä tosi hyvin, vaikka keli näyttää pahalta. Jalkamies ei meinaa pysyä ollenkaan pystyssä, mutta pyörällä pärjää vielä ihan hyvin. 

Ennen Haukipudasta alkoi lumisade. Lunta tuli sen verran, ettei jäisiä kohtia enää erottanut pitävämmästä pinnasta. Hyvin kuitenkin pysyttiin pystyssä. Ennen kahvitaukoa käväistiin mutka Martinniemessä. Aamun potretti otettiin uudessa paikassa Martinhovin pihalla.

Kahville kurvattiin Haukiputtaan Seolle. Maailman paras pannarintekijä oli juuri saanut pannarit ulos uunista, joten eväät olivat viimeisen päälle.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Virpiniemen kautta. Pikkusen oikaistiin, kun ajeltiin raviradan vierestä kohti Kiviniemeä. Kovassa myötätuulessa vauhti nousi niin kovaksi, että kuskia vähän hirvitti peilikirkkaalla jäällä. Ei voi kuin ajaa rennosti suoraan ja toivoa parasta. Pystyssä kuitenkin pysyttiin.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Puokkarin kautta takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 85 km.
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42626582

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Yritetään löytää aurattuja reittejä. Etelän suunta taitaa olla paras valinta.
Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki. Vauhti on rauhallinen.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Lenkille valikoitui viikon kovin pakkashetki, kun kävimme kolmen ajajan porukalla tekemässä lähiökierroksen.
Pakkasta oli 15-20 astetta. Aluksi tuntui niin kylmältä, että päätimme lyhentää lenkkiä. Kun pakkanen kiristyi ja ajajat lämpenivät kiertelimme kaksi tuntia lähialueella.
Pyörätiet oli hyvin aurattuja. Nastarenkaat rullasivat hyvin, vaikka pakkaskelillä vauhti ei päätä huimaa.
Vuoden pari viimeistä tiistaita osuu aattoihin, silloin harrastetaan jotain muuta. Ensiviikon tiistaina on normaalit kuviot.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle.
Pikkusen mutkitellen kohti Kiiminkiä ja sitten sama takaisin.
Vauhti on oikein rauhallista ja tunnin välein pysähdytään tyhjentämään termaria.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Kiiminkiä kiertämässä

Tänään ajeltiin pilvisessä ja räntäsateisessa kelissä Kiimingin kierros. Lämpömittarit näyttivät leppoisia +1 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa.

Viime pyhän jääkelit vaihtuvat pehmeään lumikeliin. Nyt oli paljon hitaampi ajokeli, eikä rengas rullannut mitenkään vapaaehtoisesti. Tasamaallakin sai polkea, jotta matka taittuisi pehmeillä pyöräteillä. Mutta meillähän ei ole mihinkään kiire, joten vauhtia laskettiin jonkin verran.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Talvikankaan kierros. Välikylässä käväistiin Kuusamontien pohjoispuolella etsimässä uusia reittejä. Jääli kierreltiin ympäri aivan ulkoreunoja pitkin. Pikkusen pohdittiin, että olisko kierretty Jäälinjärvi ympäri. Cyclokalustolla ei lähdetty kuitenkaan pehmeille poluille järven kiertoon.

Kiimingissä oli yllättävän mäkiset reitit ajettavaksi. Uusia reittejä löytyi Iso-ahonkankaalta ja Korkiakankaalta. Pari kertaa ajettiin ihan kahvipaikan vierestä ohi ennen kahvitaukoa. Sitten lopulta kurvattiin kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle. Aamun potretti otettiin poikkeuksellisesti sisätiloissa ison munkin edessä. Saatiin samalla otettua XL- kokoinen munkkipäivitys.

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin Kuusamontien pohjoispuolella. Niemeläntörmältä ja Hakomäeltä löytyi isot asutusalueet, joita käväistiin katsomassa.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin Kuusamontien vartta pitkin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Muutama ketunlenkki ja yksi eksyminen tuli tehtyä paluumatkalla, mutta takaisin kuitenkin löydettiin. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 76 km.

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42802183

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Käydään ajamassa Haukiputaan suunnalla.
Testaan Fatboyn kevliajettavuutta, joten vauhti on todella hidasta.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Kävimme kiertelemässä Haukiputaan suunnalla tällaiset kiemurat.
Vauhti oli sama kuin ennenkin 19 km/h, vaikka alla oli aika huonosti aurattua tietä ja välissä vankempaa ajopeliä.
Yllättävän kevyesti läskipyörä kulkee, kun renkaisiin pistää enemmän painetta. Meitä oli kolme fatbikellä ja yksi maastonastarenkailla.
Ensi viikonloppuna voi nauttia ajelusta perusteellisemmin. https://www.randonneurs.fi/tapahtuma...nstance_id=650
Oulussa ei tarvitse ennakkoilmottautua, riittää kun tulee ajamaan.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pikkusen kierrellen kahville Maikkulan Nesteelle.

Mukana lenkillä on myös talvipäivänseisaukseen osallistuvia ajajia. Pojat lähtivät tänään liikkeelle Maikkulan Nesteelle auringon laskiessa kello 14.04. Ajoaikaa heillä on huomiseen auringon nousuun saakka. Aikoivat tulla vielä mukaan aamun 08-lenkille. Tseppiä pojille yöpyöräilyyn!
Pitkämatkalaisten sijaintia voi seurata tuolta: https://www.randonneurs.fi/live/talvipaivanseisaus2019/

Lähtö normaaliin tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden pimein 08-lenkki 

Tänään on talvipäivänseisaus, eli vuoden lyhin päivä. Sen kunniaksi on jo vuosia ajettu talvipäivänseisaus-pyöräilyä, jossa ajetaan läpi vuoden pisimmän yön. Tämän aamun 08-letkassa oli mukana 5 ajajaa, jotka ajoivat läpi yön. Itse olin yöreissulaisten mukana vaan alku- ja loppumatkalla.

Shellille kokoontui aamulla 6 ajajaa. Oli pimeää ja sumuista. Lämpömittarit näyttivät leppoisia +1 C lukemia. Alkumatkalla käväistiin kierros Oulun pohjoisosissa, josta löytyi kaksi patsasta kuvattavaksi. Pojilla oli ajoaikaa kello 10.29 saakka, jolloin aurinko nousi. Ennen sitä ehdittiin käväistä kiertämässä Metsokangas ympäri. 

Kahville kurvattiin Maikkulan Nesteelle, jossa oli samalla talvipäivänseisauksen ajajien maali. Pojille kertyi yön aikana 242 km talvipyöräilyä. Kunnioitettava suoritus!

Aamukahvin jälkeen jatkettiin Ericin kanssa Puokkarin ja Pyykösjärven suunnalle, jossa pyöriskeltiin Wandrer-hengessä reilun tunnin ajan.
Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 76 km. Hyvää Joulua kaikille tutuille!

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42974187

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla sellainen kasin mallinen kierros Oulun seudun pyöräteillä. Aluksi pyörähdetään etelän puolella ja lopuksi kierros pohjoisen suunnalla. Kahvit ryypätään vaihteeksi Oulunsalon Shellillä reissun puolivälissä.
Lupailee taas eksoottista ajokeliä, sillä keli on rajusti lauhtumaan päin. Vauhti on rauhallista rullailua ja tunnin välein tyhjennetään termarit siellä jossain.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki 

Tänään ajeltiin vuoden viimeinen 08-lenkki etelän suunnalla. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -2 C lukemia, mutta kova etelänpuoleinen tuuli teki kelistä raittiin tuntuisen. Aamuksi ennustettu lumisade alkoi täydellä teholla vasta kahvitauon aikana.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin vanhan Iinatintien kautta Metsokankaalle. Iinatin ja Linnakankaan välinen valaistu hiihtolatu oli näköjään saatu priimakuntoon. Yhtään hiihtäjää ei ladulla näkynyt, mutta yksi läskipyöräilijä ajeli hiihtoladulla kaikessa rauhassa.

Me jatkettiin pyöräteitä pitkin Kempeleen puolelle. Vähän mutkitellen ajeltiin Kokkokankaan kautta Haapamaan kierrokselle. Uusi Metsärinteen alue ajeltiin myös ympäri. Tämä oli ainakin minulle aivan uutta ja ennen ajamatonta seutua. Sieltä löydettiin vielä pois ja matka saattoi jatkua Kempeleen keskustan kautta Teppolan tielle. Lumipyry alkoi tuntua poskipäissä, kun lunta tuli vaakasuoraan pitkin aavaa peltoaukeaa.

Kahville kurvattiin Oulunsalon Shellille. Täälläkin näkyy istuvan paikallinen karvalakkiparlamentti maailmaa parantamassa. Sekaan mahtui kuitenkin hyvin myös muutama lumikuorrutuksen saanut pyöräilijä. Munkit olivat tuoreita ja matka saattoi jatkua tankkauksen jälkeen kohti Oulunsalon kierrosta.

Lunta oli satanut kahvitauon aikana noin 5 cm, joten matkanteko muuttui astetta hitaammaksi. Porukan fatbike-kuski hykerteli tyytyväisenä lumisilla pyöräteillä. Yksi lumiaura ajeli vastaan lentokentän lähellä, mutta muuten saatiin ajella lumikelissä loppumatka.

Kello lähenteli jo keskipäivää, joten Oulunsalosta jatkettiin suoraan lounaskattauksen ääreen. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 76 km. 
08-lenkit jatkuvat vasta ensi vuonna. Hyvää Uutta Vuotta kaikille tutuille!

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43176351

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Haukiputtaan Seolle kahville.
Menomatkalla ajellaan jonkin pikku mutkan kautta, että Ritva ehtii ottaa pannarit uunista.
Palatessa sitten suorempaa reittiä takaisin kaupunkiin.
On sen verran raitista, että termariin kannattaa laittaa kuumaa juotavaa ja käpäliin paksut kinttaat.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Vuoden ensimmäinen 08-lenkki 

Tänään ajeltiin vuoden ensimmäinen 08-lenkki Haukiputtaan suunnalla. Keli oli aurinkoisen kirkas ja ilma tuntui melko kylmältä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -10 C lukemia, mutta Haukiputtaan tienoilla elohopea painui auringon noustessa jo -15 C lukemiin. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin suurin piirtein suorinta tietä pitkin Haukiputtaalle. Ajokeli oli liukas, sillä jään päälle oli eilen satanut ohut kerros lunta. Paikotellen lumi oli jo tamppaantunut kiinni jäähän ja ajaminen tuntui siellä helpommalta. Muutamassa mutkassa näkyi ulosajojen jälkiä, kun autot olivat liukkaassa kelissä ajaneet ulos tieltä.

Martinniemen kohdalta siirryttiin vanhalle nelostielle ja ajeltiin pari kilometriä pohjoiseen. Martinniemen kierros ajettiin nyt Taatantien kautta. Miehet alkoivat jo olla aamukymmenen jälkeen sen verran jäässä, että oli aika mennä sisälle lämmittelemään.

Kahvit juotiin Haukiputtaan Seolla. Maailman paras pannarintekijä oli juuri saanut homman valmiiksi ja me pääsimme tuoreeltaan syömään kuumaa pannaria. Kahvijutuissa pohdittiin keinoja, joilla saa parhaiten varpaat pysymään lämpiminä pakkaskeleissä. Hyviä vinkkejä aina kaivataan, sillä Oulussa on vielä perinteinen talvi, jossa saattaa olla reilustikin pakkasta. 

Viime viikolla kävin parin päivän ajan ihmettelemässä Helsingin talvea, jossa lämpötila oli noin +6 C tienoissa ja nurmikot vihersivät komeasti tammikuussa. Pyöräilijät ajelivat kesärenkailla pitkin sulia pyöräteitä. Ero Oulun talvisiin olosuhteisiin on valtava. Ilmaston lämpeneminen jatkuu kuitenkin koko ajan ja Oulunkin talvet tulevat todennäköisesti muuttumaan kovasti siitä mihin täällä on totuttu.

Kahvin jälkeen palailtiin mutkitellen kohti kaupunkia. Kellon Kiviniemessä käväistiin katsomassa matalalta paistavaa aurinkoa meren rannalla. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 82 km. 

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43403596

----------


## arimk

Parin viikon tauon jälkeen tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Käydään ajamassa parin tunnin lenkki rauhallista vauhtia.
Keliä ei voi vielä arvata, mutta mitään paukkupakkasta ei ole luvassa.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli jälleen mainio pyöräilykeli, kun kävimme kahdestaan ajamassa lenkin etelän suuntaan.
Paikoin tiet olivat pinnasta liukkaita, mutta emme antaneet sen haitata etenemistä.
Mielenkiintoisia ajokelejä tammikuulle. Ehkä talvikin alkaa jossakin vaiheessa.
Kiitos ajokaverille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle.
Meno- ja paluumatkalla pikkusen mutkitellen, mutta yritetään kuitenkin löytää perille.
Vauhti on rauhallista rullailua, eli kiirettä ei pidetä. Termariin kannattaa keitellä kuumaa juotavaa, niin voidaan pysähtyä välillä ryyppytauolle.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Kiimingin kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin lauhassa ja kirkkaassa kelissä Kiimingin suunnalla. Aamupimeää taivasta valaisi komea täysikuu. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +3 C lukemia. Yöllä oli satanut lunta ja vähän vettäkin, sillä pyöräteillä oli 1-2 cm paksuinen lumipatja. Lumen päällä oli rapea kuori, joka hidastutti ajamista jonkin verran. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Talvikankaan kautta Kiimingin puolelle Välikylään, jossa käväistiin kiertämässä yrityskylä ympäri. Vaasan leipomosta leijaili mahtavat tuoksut lähiympäristöön. Nälkä meinasi tulla jo menomatkalla. Jääli kierrettiin ympäri reunoja pitkin. Jääli on paljon laajempi alue kuin yhtäkkiä luulisi. Paljon jäi vielä ajamatta reittejä tällä suunnalla.

Ennen kahvia käväistiin vielä kiipeilemässä Kaista-ahon suunnalla mäkiä. Tällä suunnalla on mukavan vaihtelevat tiet. Pasonmäen kautta kurvattiin kahville Kiimingin ABC:lle.
Kahvin jälkeen mäkiä kiipeiltiin Hakomäen ja Honkimaan suunnalla. Joskus sulan maan aikana pitäisi ajella Vepon talon lähistöllä olevat kuntoradat läpi. Reitit ovat kivituhkapohjalla ja kohtuullisen mäkisiä, eli oikein sopivia pyörällä ajettaviksi.

Lopuksi ajeltiin kovassa vastatuulessa Kiimingistä takaisin Haapalehtoon. Shellin kulmalla oltiin täsmällisesti puolenpäivän aikoihin. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 81 km. 
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43632323

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Käydään huomenna ajamassa lenkki Virpiniemen suunnassa.
Lenkillä viihdytään pari tuntia ja vauhti on rauhallista.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli tyypillinen vappukeli. Muutama aste lämmintä ja vettä tuli eri olomuodossa koko lenkin ajan. Ei uskoisi olevan tammikuun puoliväli.
Prismalle saapui viiden ajajan parvi, joista yksi luopui leikistä jo alkuvaiheessa. Me muut ajoimme Haukiputaalle reippaassa myötätuulessa ylinopeutta.
Takaisin tullessa hieman kiertelimme, mutta ajoittain silloinkin tuntui myötätuulelta. Sade muuttui loppumatkasta rehelliseksi vesisateeksi ja vaatteet kastuivat.
Minulla oli alla Fatboy ja täytyy ihmetellä, miten kevyesti se liikkuu pienen lumikerroksen päällä.
Tällainen lenkki kartalla. Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla vaihteeksi etelän puolella. Käväistään katsomassa, että onko Tupoksessa lunta. Kahvit Tupoksen ABC:llä.
Meno- ja paluumatka pikkusen kierrellen lähiöiden kautta. 
Koitetaan pysyä kuitenkin hyvin auratuilla reiteillä. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän sohjokelissä

Tänään ajeltiin lauhassa ja sohjoisessa kelissä etelän suunnalla. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +1 C lukemia. Eilinen vesisade oli vaihtunut yöllä märäksi lumisateeksi. Pyöräteiden liukkaus oli vaihtunut nihkeäksi märän lumen keliksi. Lunta oli muutama sentti ja se teki ajamisesta pikkusen raskaampaa. Läskikuskit hykertelivät keliä parhaaksi mahdolliseksi. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Kiulukankaan kautta Hiukkavaaraan ja Poikkimaantien sillalle. Vanhalla Iinatin tiellä päästiin pois katulamppujen alta ja nauttimaan pimeydestä. Nykyisillä ledivaloilla näkee todella hyvin ja joskus vastaantulijat jopa huomauttelevat liian kirkkaista valoista.

Aamukahvit juotiin Tupoksen ABC:llä. Munkkienergialla jatkettiin kahvin jälkeen Tupoksen kierrokselle. Meillä oli hyvä paikallinen opas mukana, joten uusiakin kilometrejä kertyi mukavasti. 

Kempeleessä pyöräytettiin Koskelan ja Tuomipuiston kierros. Oulunsalon kautta ajeltiin Vihiluotoon haistelemaan raikkaita merituulia. Perämeren jää ei näyttänyt vielä houkuttelevalta, mutta kyllä siellä näkyi kuitenkin muutamia rohkeita pilkkimiehiä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Hiirosen ja Kaukovainion läpi takaisin Haapalehtoon. Shellin kulmalla oltiin parikymmentä minuuttia jälkeen puolenpäivän. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 82 km. 
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43850629

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Kesäkelit jatkuvat, mutta siitä huolimatta nastarenkaat on hyvä valinta.
Käydään ajamassa etelän suunnalla.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Kolmen ajajan porukalla käytiin tarkastamassa teiden liukkaus.
Tiet oli hyvin hiekoitettuja, mutta nastarenkaat olivat kuitenkin tarpeen.
Tammikuun ihmeelliset säät jatkuivat, nytkin oli aste-pari astetta lämmintä.
Reitti valittiin siten, että kun kohdattiin vastatuuli, niin käännyttiin sivuraiteelle.
Ehkä joku metri tuli ajettua vastatuuleen. Yhden ajajan mielestä koko ajan oli vastatuuli.
Lenkki päätettiin Koivurannan saunalautalle, mutta siellä oli yksityistilaisuus. Vohvelit jäivät maistamatta.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä iltalenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Luipailee sen verran raitista keliä, että ajellaan aamulla sellainen kasin mallinen kierros Oulun lähiöissä. Ensin pohjoisten lähiöiden kierros. Sitten kahville Hiirosen Nesteelle.
Kahvin jälkeen etelän puolen kierros.
Nyt on selkeästi isojen kinttaiden keli. Termariin vielä lämmintä juotavaa, niin kyllä siellä tarkenee ajella rauhallisesti.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki pohjoisen pakkasessa

Tänään ajeltiin kylmässä ja aurinkoisessa kelissä pohjoisen suunnalla. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -10 C lukemia, mutta keli oli kylmenemään päin. Loppulenkin aikana pakkasta oli jo -14 C. Raikas koillistuuli teki kelistä vilpoisen. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 3 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Talvikankaan ja Ruskon kautta Ritaharjuun. Perjantai-iltana satanut lumi oli vielä monin paikoin auraamatta. Tällaisissa paikoissa ajaminen oli selvästi raskaampaa. Kaikki ykkösluokan pyörätiet olivat kuitenkin hyvin aurattu.

Ritaharjun kierroksen jälkeen mietittiin kahvipaikkaa. Alustavasti oli puhetta Hiirosen Nesteestä, mutta maailman parhaat pannarit olivat vain puolen tunnin ajomatkan päässä. Pannari voitti pikaisen äänestyksen tuloksella 3-0, eli renkaat käännettiin kohti Haukipudasta.

Maailman paras pannarintekijä oli juuri sopivasti saanut homman valmiiksi, eli kahvitauon ajoitus oli täydellinen. Ennen sisäänmenoa otettiin vielä kuurapartojen potretti Haukiputtaan Seon pihalla. Parrassa olevien jääpuikkojen pituus on näköjään suoraan verrannollinen ajetun matkan pituuteen.

Paluumatkalla saatiin tuuli selän taakse, mutta keli kylmeni koko ajan. Vie taas vähän aikaa ennen kuin tottuu pakkasiin. Paluumatkalta haettiin muutama uusi reittijälki ja lopuksi käväistiin katsomassa meren rannan elämää Nallikarissa.

Matti jatkoi torilta kohti etelää ja Arin kanssa vielä ajeltiin takaisin Haapalehdon Shellille. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 81 km. 
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/44078910

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Käydään ajamassa Haukiputaan suunnalla. Auramiehet ratkaisevat lenkin pituuden.
Vauhti rauhallista. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Käytiin ajamassa lenkki Haukiputaalle ja takaisin.
Kaikki kolme ajajaa oli valinneet ajokalustoksi leveimmät renkaat, mitkä tallista löytyvät.
Reitti oli vaihtelevasti aurattu, väliin päästiin ajamaan vasta aurattua tietä. Paikoitellen aurauksesta oli kulunut enemmän aikaa.
Lunta kertyi lisää koko matkan ajan. Keskimäärin lunta oli noin tuuman verran. Kinostunut lumi vaikeutti etenemistä.
Lenkille tuli mittaa 33 km ja siitä selvittiin kahdessa tunnissa. Minullekin tuli tammikuussa ensimmäinen tonni täyteen.
Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Jos auramiehet ovat hommansa tehneet, niin ajellaan aamulla kahville Kasituvalle Liminkaan. Jos joudutaan umpihankeen, niin katsotaan sitten jonkinlainen muu aurattu suunta.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja termarin tyhjennystauko aina tunnin välein.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän lumisateessa

Tänään ajeltiin lumisessa kelissä etelän suunnalla. Edellisen yön oli satanut lunta, mutta onneksi auramiehet olivat heränneet ennen meitä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -4 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 4 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla saatiin vielä ajella hyvin aurattuja pyöräteitä pitkin. Kaakkurin kautta ajeltiin vanhan nelostien kupeeseen. Kempeleen läpi ajeltiin Tupokseen, jossa hypättiin ajoradan puolelle. Neljän miehen maantieletkassa ajeltiin reipasta kyytiä Haaransillalle.

Oli mukava kurvata pitkästä aikaa Kasituvalle. Munkit olivat pienentyneet viime talvesta, olisi ehkä kannattanut ottaa kaksi munkkia. Kahvin jälkeen kierrettiin Wandrer-hengessä kierros Limingan kylän ympäri.

Paluumatkalla lumisade yltyi koko ajan ja loppumatka saatiinkin ajella vähän raskaammassa kelissä. Hyvin kuitenkin jaksettiin takaisin Haapalehtoon, joskin nälkä vaivasi marssiosastoa loppuparlamentissa.

Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 86 km. 

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/44315801

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia lähialueella. Pakkasta ei pitäisi ennusteen mukaan olla kuin kymmenisen astetta.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli talvipyöräilyn tuntua. Pikkupakkasesta huolimatta neljä ajajaa kiersi Sanginsuun lenkin.
Pakkasta oli lenkin aikana n. 16-24 astetta. Rauhallisesti ajaen ei tuollainen halla vielä keuhkoja jäädytä ja päästiin viimein testaamaan talvivarusteita.
Pyörätiet olivat hyvin aurattuja ja liukkaus on hävinnyt pakkasen myötä. 
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Kempeleen ja Oulunsalon suunnalla. Reitti on pikkuisen mutkitteleva, mutta jonnekin sitäkin myöten päädytään.
Kahvit Oulunsalon Shellillä, jos sinne löydetään.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja lakisääteiset tauot kuuluvat ohjelmaan. Termariin kannattaa ladata kuumaa juotavaa, ettei tarvitse lunta janoonsa syödä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän mailla

Tänään ajeltiin lauhassa kelissä etelän suunnalla. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +2 C lukemia, mutta onneksi keli ei ollut vielä liukas. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla lounaistuuli puhalteli todella reippaasti suoraan vastaan. Tänään ajeltiin vähän suojaisempia reittejä metsän suojassa, jotta saataisiin edes vähän tuulensuojaa. Vanhan Iinatin tien kautta ajeltiin Metsokankaalle ja Kempeleen puolelle. Köykkyrissä oli parkkipaikka aivan  täynnä hiihtokilpailujen vuoksi. Uuden Metsärinteen lähiön kautta ajeltiin Ketolanperän tien varteen. Kello lähenteli Kempeleessä jo aamukymmentä, joten kahvitauko päätettiin siirtää vieressä olevalle Zeppelinin Shellille.

Kahvitauon jälkeen jatkettiin Kempeleessä kiertelyä. Jotenkin päädyttiin Kempeleen jätekeskukseen eikä maisemat varsinaisesti häikäisseet. Melkoisia jätevuoria oli tien molemmin puolin. Tuolla taas havahtui siihen, että kuinka paljon jätettä me tuotamme joka päivä.

Seuraava umpikuja odotti Niittyrannassa. Melko pitkälle saatiin ajaa peltotietä pitkin ennen kuin tie päättyi. Pois kuitenkin löydettiin ja matka jatkui kohti Oulunsaloa.
Kirkon ohi ajettiin sopivasti kirkonmenojen aikaan. Urheilukentän kulmalta löytyi uusi pyörätie, jota päästiin lentokentälle asti. Keli alkoi lauhtua ja pyörätiellä oli jo aivan suliakin kohtia. 

Kyllä tämä talvi on ollut poikkeuksellisen lämmin. Yleensä tähän aikaan kärvistellään kovissa pakkasissa. Tänä talvena ei taideta päästä ajamaan jäärata-ajoa Hailuotoon. 
Oulunsalosta päästiin ajelemaan myötätuulessa kohti kaupunkia. Limingantullissa testattiin uusi alikulkutunneli ja Kontinkankaan nousussa saatiin mitattua tämän aamun korkeimmat sykkeet. 

Loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellille kurvattiin puoli yhden aikoihin. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 83 km. 

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/44552000

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Helmikuun sää on tosi vaihtelevaa ja poikkeuksellista. Nyt vesisade on pehmentänyt polanteen. 
Yritetään löytää hyvin aurattua hiekoitettua väylää pariksi tunniksi pyörien alle.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään kierrettiin kahdessa tunnissa tällainen lenkki kolmen ajajan porukalla.
Lämpötila oli plussalla, joten talvipyöräilyn tuntu piti hakea liukkaudesta.
Iinatintiellä sekä Maikkulanrinteellä löytyi pinnasta liukasta alustaa.
Näillä osuuksilla lisättiin vauhtia, ettei ehdi kaatumaan. Hyvin toimi.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle.
Meno- ja paluumatka pikkusen mutkitellen.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja tunnin välein nostetaan jalkaa puun juurella.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle.
Meno- ja paluumatka pikkusen mutkitellen.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja tunnin välein nostetaan jalkaa puun juurella.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisessa etelässä

Tänään ajeltiin lauhassa kelissä etelän suunnalla. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +1 C lukemia. Sen verran oli lunta satanut viime päivinä, ettei keli ollut erikoisen liukas. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa.

Saderintama oli tulossa näille lakeuksille iltapäiväksi. Jo aamulla tuuli todella kovaa etelän puolelta. Alkumatkalla puskettiin luovimalla vastatuuleen. Uutta lunta oli muutama sentti maassa, mutta aika hyvin pääreitit oli aurattu. 

Kempeleen puolella löydettiin uuttakin reittijälkeä. Tupoksen pellot olivat suurin piirtein sulia. Ei millään uskoisi, että nyt on helmikuun puoliväli. Lunta on saman verran kuin normaalisti huhtikuun puolivälissä. 

Rajakorven tieltä tultiin Tyrnävän tielle ja samalla saatiin tuuli selän taakse. Heti sai laittaa isoa eturatasta päälle, kun tuuli työnsi miehiä selän takaa. Tupoksen ABC:lle tultiin nyt vanhaa tietä suoraan takapihan puolelle.

Munkkitankkauksen jälkeen jatkettiin Tupoksen läpi meren rantaan Temmesjokisuuhun. Tämä oli minulle uusi ja käymätön paikka. Paikalla oli melkoinen mökkikylä, liekö kalastajien tukikohtia?

Leton tiellä ajettiin suoraan myötätuuleen. Harvoin tuota tietä on ajettu noin lujaa. Kysymys ei ole minun tapauksessani hyvästä kunnosta, vaan kovasta myötätuulesta. Lentokentän vieressä pidettiin tankkaus- ja tyhjennystauko mäntymetsässä. Lunta ei ollut maastossa lainkaan. Paikalle sattui puhelias pariskunta omalla sauvakävelylenkillään. Kovasti olivat kiinnostuneita pyöräilystä.

Oulunsalosta ajeltiin sivutuulessa kohti kaupunkia. Loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellille kurvattiin puoli yhden aikoihin. Kiitoksia pojille hienosta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 82 km. 

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/44760619

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Säätiedotus lupailee lämmintä nastarengaskeliä. Sadetta ei ole luvassa, mutta se nähdään huomenillalla.
Ajetaan ensin hitaasti vastatuuleen ja sitten nopeasti takaisin, tai päinvastoin.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Viiden ajajan porukalla käytiin Kolkuttelemassa Kempeleen rajoja.
Yksi ajaja jatkoi siitä matkaa Limingan suuntaan ja me muut kurvasimme kaupunkia kohti.
Menomatkalla yritimme ajaa rauhallisesti ja paluumatkalla myötätuuleen vauhti vähän lisääntyi.
Loppuporinat pidettiin tutussa paikassa Värtön K-marketin nurkalla. 
Lämpötila oli muutaman asteen plussalla, mutta liukkautta ei juuri havaittu.
Näyttää, että kunnon talvi on Oulun seudullakin peruttu.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Kasituvalle Liminkaan.
Kelit ovat eksoottisia näin helmikuuksi. Aamuksi lupailee kuitenkin pikkuisen kylmenevää, joten eiköhän se vesisade muutu pikkuhiljaa vähän kiinteämpään muotoon. Tänään oli liukasta, joten nastarenkaita suositellaan lämpimästi.
Lämmintä päälle ja termariin kuumaa juotavaa. Vauhti on rauhallista ja tunnin välein pysähdytään laskemaan pilssivesiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shellilltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki lumikelissä ja aurinpaisteessa

Tänään ajeltiin todella lumisessa kelissä etelän suunnalla. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +1 C lukemia. Eilinen vesisade vaihtui yön aikana lumisateeksi. Aamulla märkää uutta lunta oli satanut noin 10 cm. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa.

Kahvipaikaksi oli sovittu Kasitupa Limingassa. Sinne pääseminen vaati pikkuisen eri reitin kuin tavallisesti. Auraamattomilla pyöräteillä vauhti oli vähän reilut 10 km/h ja auratuilla päästiin kaksinkertaista nopeutta.

Oulun ja Kempeleen auramiehiä pitää jälleen kerran kehua. Pääreitit oli aurattu jo aamulla. Limingassa oli sen sijaan heikompaa. Aamun umpihankiosuudet olivat pääasiassa Limingan suunnalla.

Tupoksen kohdalta käännyttiin oikealle kohti Liminkaa. Pyörätie oli auraamalla, joten tuo osuus ajeltiin autotiellä. Vastatuuli ja loska antoivat oman mukavan lisänsä työmäärään. Tämän aamun kalorikulutus oli minun Polarin mukaan vähän yli 3500 kaloria, mikä on reilut 500 kaloria enemmän kuin normaaleilla 08-talvilenkeillä. Kesällä rasvaa palaa vähemmän, kun lymyillään aina välillä peesissä muiden takana. Näillä talvilenkeillä poljetaan koko ajan eikä peesistä ole niin suurta hyötyä kuin kesällä.

Laskiaissunnuntain kahvit juotiin Kasituvalla Limingassa. Tarjolla oli laskiaispullia ja munkkeja. Kaikki tietysti syötiin mitä oli tarjolla.

Paluumatkalla ajeltiin Oulunsalon kautta. Vihiluodossa käväistiin haistelemassa raikkaita merituulia. Maisemat ovat taas todella hienon näköisiä viimeöisen lumisateen jälkeen. 

Loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellille kurvattiin puoli yhden aikoihin. Kiitoksia pojille hienosta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 80 km. 
Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/44991714

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna
Käydään ajamassa Haukiputaan suunnalla. Optiona Virpiniemi, jos tie on kohtuullisesti aurattu.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli jälleen mainio pyöräilykeli. Pakkasta oli aluksi kolme astetta ja se tuplaantui lenkin aikana.
Täysin tyyntä, joka Oulussa tuntuu myötätuulelta. Kolmen ajajan porukalla kiersimme Virpiniemen kautta Haukiputaan Annalankankaalle.
Sieltä takaisin lähtöpaikalle Ideaparkin kautta. Minuutti meni yliaikaa lenkille, joten hitaiksi aika reippaasti liikuttiin.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Haukiputaan Seolle pannarikahville.
Sen verran mutkitellen ajellaan, ettei tulla ennen aikojaan kahvipaikalle.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja tauot pidetään ajallaan.
Termariin kannattaa laittaa lämmintä juotavaa, sillä raittiit talvikelit ovat jatkuneet jo monta päivää.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki vanhan ajan talvikelissä

Tänään ajeltiin hienossa talvikelissä Haukiputtaan suunnalla. Oli oikein perinteinen talvikeli, sillä lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -8 C lukemia. Joka sunnuntainen lumisade oli taas täällä. Aamulla uutta lunta oli satanut noin 5 cm. Tällä kertaa lumi oli kuivaa, eikä se haitannut kovinkaan paljon ajamista. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 3 ajajaa.

Haukiputtaalle vievä pääpyörätie oli aurattu jo aamulla. Tänä talvena pyöräteiden auraus on selvästi parantunut Oulussa. Pääreitit on aurattu hyvinkin nopeasti ja muut pyörätiet aika pian lumisateen loppumisen jälkeen. Menomatkalla kulkijat olivat harvassa. Ville tuli pyörällä vastaan Kellon lähellä. Lisäksi muutama koira oli lähtenyt ulkoiluttamaan emäntäänsä, mutta muuten oli tien päällä todella rauhallista.

Ennen kahvia käväistiin vähän eksyilemässä Martinniemen ja Häyrysenniemen suunnalla. Nälkä ajoi porukan puoli yhdentoista aikoihin Haukiputtaan Seolle pannarikahveille. Tarjolla oli maailman parasta pannaria. Pojat olivat sen verran nälkäisiä, että ottivat tupla-annoksen.

Paluumatkalla tultiin yhden eksymisen kautta kohti etelää. Lumisade jatkui ja pääpyörätie oli aurattu jo toiseen kertaan tälle aamulle. Loppuparlamentissa Haapalehdossa oltiin puoli yhden aikoihin. 

Kiitoksia taas pojille hienosta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 81 km. 

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti:  https://ridewithgps.com/trips/45225951

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna
Käydään ajamassa Kiimingin suunnalla.
Lenkin kesto pari tuntia ja vauhti rauhallista.
Lopetetaan lenkki vaikka Haapalehdon Shellille.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli mainio talvikeli pyöräilyyn, 6-10 pakkasastetta ja tuulikin oli siedettävä. Pyörätiet oli hyvin aurattuja, eivätkä liukkaita tällä hetkellä.
Kävimme kahdestaan kiertämässä Jäälin ja paluumatkalla tehtiin muutama ketunlenkki, jotta pari tuntia saatiin tärvääntymään.
Kiitos ajokaverille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla ensin vastatuuleen kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle. Koitetaan löytää jokin vähän tuulensuojaisempi reitti.
Paluumatkalla sitten jotain toista reittiä pitkin takaisin kaupunkiin.
Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena peruskuntoajeluna. Termariin taas lämmintä juotavaa mukaan ettei janoonsa tarvitse lunta syödä.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Tyrnävän lakeuksilla

Tänään ajeltiin komeassa talvikelissä Pikkaralan ja Murron suunnalla. Oli mukavan kirkas ja aurinkoinen aamu. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -6 C lukemia. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 5 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin jämäkkään vastatuuleen Oulujoen pohjoispuolta kohti Sanginsuuta. Sanginsaaren tien kautta ajeltiin Pikkaralaan. Sivutiet olivat oikein hyvässä kunnossa eikä liikennettä ollut kuin muutama harva auto.

Murrosta löytyi taas uusi ja ennen ajamaton tie. Syrjälän tien nimi ei paljoa lupaillut, mutta toiveikkaana lähdettiin kuitenkin katsomaan, että minne tie vie. Tarkoituksena oli päästä Tupoksen ABC:lle, mutta tie näytti vievän täysin päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Mukavaa, että täältä kotiseudulta löytyy vielä uusia ja ennen ajamattomia teitä.

Peltoteillä kului sen verran paljon aikaa, että kahville päätettiin ajaa vähän lähemmäksi. Zeppelinin Shell tulikin oikein sopivasti vastaan. Kello oli jo varttia vaille yksitoista, kun letka kurvasi kahville. Munkit olivat oikein tuoreita ja tulivat tarpeeseen. Sen verran energiaa kului matkalla, että pojat ottivat peräti tuplamunkit.

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui meren rantaan Vihiluotoon, josta siirryttiin meren jäälle auratulle luisteluradalle. Neljän kilometrin pituinen luistelurata Vihiluodosta Oritkariin on mahtava lisä Oulun seudun talvipyöräilyreitistöön.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Oritkarista Haapalehtoon loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 81 km. 

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti:  https://ridewithgps.com/trips/45486717

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna
Etelän suunnalla on vähiten polannetta, niin käydään siellä.
Voidaan käydä vilkaisemassa Kempeleenlahden jäätien ajettavuus, mutta jäällä voi olla vettä.
Joka tapauksessa pari tuntia ajellaan rauhallista vauhtia.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18 ja lopetetaan lenkki johonkin sopivaan kohtaan.

----------


## arimk

Tänään ajettiin lenkki kolmen ajajan vakioporukalla. Kävimme Oritkarissa toteamassa jäätievaihtoehdon olevan tältä erää ohi.
Ajoimme Oulusalon kautta Kempeleeseen ja kirkon nurkalta käännyimme Oulua kohti. Lopuksi päädyimme Värtön K-kaupalle viisi minuuttia yliajalla.
Nappularenkailla olisi pärjännyt valtaosan matkaa ja lämpötilakin oli kuin Vappuna.
Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kahville Kasituvalle Liminkaan.
Menomatka suurinpiirtein suoraan, mutta paluumatkalla pikkusen mutkitellen takaisin päin.
Vauhti on rauhallista ja tunnin välein pysähdytään merkkaamaan reviiri.
Termariin kannattaa ottaa kuumaa juotavaa ettei mene janon puolelle.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Limingan peltoteillä

Tänään ajeltiin tuulisessa kelissä Limingan ja Tyrnävän suunnalla. Ilma oli pilvinen ja tuulinen, joten suunnaksi otettiin ensin etelä ja vastatuuli. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla -7 C lukemia, mutta keli oli koko ajan lauhtumaan päin. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 4 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Kaukovainion ja Metsokankaan kautta Linnakankaalle Kempeleen puolelle. Kempeleen eteläpuolella näytti olevan lumiraja. Pellot olivat lähes lumettomia, ainoastaan metsälämpäreiden kohdalla oli enempi lunta.

Vanhaa nelostietä pitkin ajeltiin rajussa vastatuulessa Liminkaan Haarasillalle. Kahvit juotiin tutussa paikassa Kasituvalla. Koronavirus ei ollut estänyt paikallista karvalakkiparlamenttia kokoontumasta kahvikuppien ääreen. 

Kahvin jälkeen päästiin ajamaan aloittelemaan gravel-kautta. Honkisuontie, Leppiojantie ja Arotie olivat loistavassa ajokunnossa. Tiet olivat pääasiassa sulia, ainoastaan metsätaipaleiden kohdalla oli jääratakeliä tarjolla.

Haarasillan kohdalla tultiin takaisin nelostien varteen. Vanhaa nelostietä pitkin saatiin ajaa kovassa myötätuulessa maantieletkassa. Paluumatkalta löytyi pari uuttakin tietä ajettavaksi.

Lopuksi hajaannuttiin kohti lounaskattauksia. Itse käväsin lopuksi vielä Haapalehdossa. Kiitoksia taas pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänään 90 km. 

Tässä on vielä tämän aamun reitti:  https://ridewithgps.com/trips/45759846

----------


## TERU

Honkisuontie ja muutkin tuttuja patsi Jyväskyläntieltä Leppiojantielle osuus uutta, mukava nähdä teidän reitit, monta uutta tietä tullut omiin reitteihin. 
Murronkylältä Tupostielle ja Ängesleväntielle peltoaukeiden läpi on monta hyvin ajettavaa hiekkatietä myös, maatiloja ja hyvin vähän liikennettä.

----------


## arimk

Huomenna työt haittaavat harrastusta.
Käykää ajamassa.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkit tauolle koronaviruksen vuoksi

Jätetään sunnuntai-aamun 08-lenkit ajamatta toistaiseksi. Pidetään yhteislenkkitaukoa ainakin 13.4.2020 saakka. Katsotaan silloin tilannetta uudestaan.

Tällä tavalla mekin kannamme omalta osaltamme vastuuta ettei Korona-virus pääsisi leviämään.

Pyöräily jatkuu tietysti joka päivä, mutta julkisia yhteislenkkikutsuja 08-lenkille ei nyt tule toistaiseksi.

Koittakaa pysyä terveinä ja pitäkää huolta lähimmäisistä!

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Yhteislenkki on peruttu toistaiseksi, ks. edellä EKHn viesti.

----------


## juhamalm67@gmail.com

> Tiistain hitaat:
> Yhteislenkki on peruttu toistaiseksi, ks. edellä EKHn viesti.



Eikö tänä kesänä ajeta 08-lenkkejä ollenkaan ?

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingissä

Tänään ajeltiin ensimmäinen 08-lenkki Koronatauon jälkeen. Kesäkuun helteiden jälkeen palattiin takaisin tavallisiin suomalaisiin kesäilmoihin, eli tuuleen ja sateeseen.

Shellin pihalle kokoontui aamukasilta 14 pyöräilijää. Sade alkoi sopivasti juuri lähtöhetkellä, joten märkää kyytiä oli luvassa. Ensimmäinen sadekuuro loppui onneksi jo Metelinmäen kohdalla. Kamppeet jäivät kuitenkin kosteiksi eikä kuumuus pahemmin haitannut kulkijaa.

Laukan sillan kulmilta päästiin ajamaan myötätuulessa kohti Ylikiiminkiä. Vauhtia piti välillä vähän toppuutella, mutta peesissä oli kuitenkin helppo ajella.
Kahvitauolle kurvattiin Ylikiimingin Seolle aamukymmenen aikaan. Tauko tulikin juuri sopivasti, sillä sormet alkoivat olla jo aika jäässä. Hanskatkin olisivat olleet kotona lähtövalmiina, mutta jätin ne kuitenkin jostain kumman syystä kotiin.

Sormet sulivat hyvin tauon aikana ja matka saattoi jatkua. Pieni vesisade tuli uudelleen kohdalle, mutta tämä olikin pienempi kuuro. Matka taittui mukavassa myötätuulessa Lamun kautta Koiteliin.

Lopuksi ajeltiin jämäkässä vastatuulessa Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin.
Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä. Oli hienoa ajella pitkän tauon jälkeen isossa letkassa. Matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 120 km.

Tässä on aamun reitti
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/51953465

----------


## arimk

Aloitetaan tiistai-illan ajot huomenna entisillä ohjeilla.
Käydään ajamassa pari tuntia maantiellä.
Ajonaikainen keskinopeus n. 26-27 km/h.
Kypärä pakollinen. 
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli tosi kesäinen lenkki. Lähtöpaikalla tuli pieniä ongelmia, kun minulla ei ollut takarenkaassa alaosassa ilmaa. 
Litkutetun renkaan venttiili oli kahlannut tuplakehän välitilaan, eikä ilman väkivaltaa suostunut poistumaan kumpaakaan suuntaan.
Pitkänmatkan pyöräilijällä on sen verran työkaluja, että tovin askaroinnin jälkeen venttiili antautui ja irtosi.
Sisäkumi paikalleen ja matkaan varttitunnin myöhässä. Matka sujui hienosti auringonpaisteessa myötätuuleen lähes kuivaa tienlaitaa pitkin.
Toinen kesäinen elementti koettiin ennen Alakylää. Rankkasade kasteli koko porukan tasapuolisesti muutaman kilometrin matkalla.
Alakyläntiellä sade loppui, mutta rusketus saatiin maansiirron märälle tielle levittämistä tuotteista.
Nopeusrajoitusta rikottiin, mutta yritetään ensikerralla uudelleen. Kilometrejä oli kasassa Kuovintorilla 54 kpl.
Kiitos kaikille kuudelle ajokaverille.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Maalismaan kierros.
Menomatkalla ensin Raitotietä Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Kahvit ryypätään Iin Shellillä ja sen jälkeen ajellaan Maalismaan tien kautta eteenpäin.
Loppuparlamentti tutussa paikassa Kuovintorilla Kuivasjärvellä.
Vauhti jää alle kolmenkympin. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Yli-Iin kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin 08-lenkki hienossa kesäkelissä. Viime viikon koleiden sateiden jälkeen oli hienoa ajella lyhyillä kamppeilla auringonpaisteessa. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 16 ajajaa. Oli harvinaisen tyyni keli, sillä vastatuuli heräsi vasta loppumatkalla jossain Yli-Iin ja Kiimingin välillä.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Vauhti oli kohtuullisen reipasta ja mukavan tasaista. Ajaminen letkassa sujui hyvin ja hyväkuntoisia vetäjiä tuntui riittävän. Porukka pysyi hyvin koossa.

Kahvit juotiin tutussa paikassa Iin Shellillä. Pojat löysivät heti riisipuuroastian vanhasta muistista. Itse tyydyin perinteiseen munkkikattaukseen. Asiaan kuuluu tietysti potretti Shellin pihalla. Edellisestä potretista tällä paikalla onkin kulunut jo lähes vuosi. Aika usein tässäkin paikassa on harrastettu pyöräilyaiheista valokuvausta viimeisen 25 vuoden aikana.

Matka jatkui Iin asemakylälle, jossa mentiin rautasillasta joen pohjoispuolelle. Nyt saatiin ajaa todella hyväpintaisella tiellä Karjalankylään saakka. Sen jälkeen piti taas keskittyä kuoppien näyttämiseen.

Yli-Iistä käännyttiin kohti Kiiminkiä. Tie on aivan huippukuntoinen viime vuoden remontin jäljiltä. Vastatuuli alkoi vähän vaivata, mutta leveiden selkien takana on mukava rullailla. Välillä vetomiehet innostuivat painamaan kaasua vähän reilummin, kun saivat hyvän vastatuulipätkän.

Autoilijoillakin oli hyvä päivä, sillä vasta loppumatkalla yksi autoilija tyyttäsi kovasti. Ehdittiin kuitenkin juuri kääntyä Takalontielle, joten hän vähän myöhästyi letkan kiilaamisesta. Kiiminkijoki ylitettiin Tirinkylän sillan kautta, koska siellä oli vähän parempaa tien pintaa tarjolla.

Lopuksi ajeltiin perinteisessä vastatuulessa Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Arin mittarin mukaan ajettiin kuulemma kolmeakymppiä. Matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 129 km.

Ensi pyhänä on tarkoitus ajaa 08-soratielenkki. Ajellaan Sangin ja Laajin sorateiden kautta kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle.

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/52343399

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Ajellaan rauhallisesti pari tuntia vallitsevassa kelissä. Räntää ei kuitenkaan ole luvassa.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Hitaita kerääntyi Prisman kulmalle 15 kpl, joten jakaannuttiin kahteen porukkaan ja lähtöpaikalla.
Näin saatiin harjoitella tehokkaammin vaihtoja, eikä voimakasta haitariliikettä jonon perällä syntynyt.
Kävimme ajamassa tämän lenkin. Sää suosi, lähes koko lenkin oli aurinkoista ja sateesta oli muistona muutama rapakko tien laidassa.
Ensiviikon ajetaan lyhempi, vielä hidasvauhtisempi lenkki metsäautoteitä ja polkuja pitkin. Siitä tarkempaa tietoa myöhemmin.
Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan huomenna soratielenkki Ylikiiminkiin. 
Menomatka Valkeisjärven ja Sanginjoen kautta Laajin tielle, josta Ylikiimingin Seolle.
Paluumatkalla Kassisen kautta Pilpajärvelle ja takaisin Haapalehtoon. Matkalla on enimmäkseen soratietä, mutta myös muutama asfalttisiirtymä. Normaalilla cyclocross-renkaalla pärjää oikein hyvin. Maastopyörän renkaalla pärjää myös oikein hyvin.

Vauhti on selvästi hiljaisempaa kuin maantielenkeillä, eli ihan rauhassa ajellaan.

Lähtö normaaliin tapaan kello 08.00 Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin sorateillä

Tänään ajeltiin kesän ensimmäinen 08-soratielenkki hienossa kesäkelissä. Tänä vuonna sovittiin sellainen uudistus, että myös kesällä ajetaan soratielenkkejä aina muutaman viikon välein. Suurin osa kesälenkeistä ajetaan kuitenkin entiseen tapaan maanteillä.

Jo aamulla lämpömittarit näyttivät +17 C lukemia, eli tänään oli lyhyiden kamppeiden keli. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin kuntoradan kautta Valkeisjärvelle. Päivän huonokuntoisin tie sattui heti alkumatkalle Murtoselän ja Sanginjoentien väliselle metsätielle. Kaivinkone oli alkanut kaivaa metsätielle ojia ja työmaa oli vielä kesken.

Sanginjoentiellä ihmeteltiin kaatuneita puita Loppulan lähellä. Ukkosen aikana jonkinlainen syöksyvirtaus oli kaatanut lähes kaikki puut noin hehtaarin alueelta. Tie oli raivattu ajokuntoiseksi, mutta kaatuneita puita oli vielä paljon ihan tien vieressäkin.

Seuraava soratie oli Laajin tie, joka vei meidät läpi Ylikiimingintieltä Puolangantielle. Laaji on vajaa parikymmentä kilometriä pitkä ja oikein hyväpintainen soratie, joka kulkee mukavassa metsämaisemassa. Hillanpoimijoiden autoja oli muutamia tien poskessa.

Jokelan kylän kohdalta tultiin taas asfaltille ja saman tien kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle. Paikalla olikin jo Eric pannarinsyöntihommissa. Tupa oli lähes täynnä, sillä normaalin ukkoparlamentin lisäksi paikalla oli myös paljon motoristeja kahvittelemassa.

Matka jatkui asfalttisiirtymällä vastatuulessa kohti Kassisen tienhaaraa. Seuraava soratie olikin parikymmentä kilometriä pitkä pätkä Kassisesta Pilpajärven kautta Vaalantielle. Tämä taisi olla reitin mäkisin ja vaihtelevin tie. Tien pintakin oli nyt oikein hyvä, joten ihan hyvällä vauhdilla saatiin päästellä menemään. Pilpajärven laavulla pidettiin pieni nesteytys ja tyhjennystauko. Sääskiä oli onneksi vain muutama, eikä niistä ollut pahemmin haittaa.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Vaalantietä pitkin Hiukkavaaraan, josta Ari löysi meille vielä pienen soratiepätkän ajettavaksi. Loppuparlamentti poristiin Lidlin pihalla Haapalehdossa.
Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Oli virkistävää vaihtelua ajella hiljaisilla sorateillä. Autoista ei ollut haittaa eikä liikennettä ollut muualla kuin asfalttisiirtymillä. Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 113 km. Keskari taisi olla noin 25,5 km/h tienoilla, mikä on ihan hyvää vauhtia sorateille. Pikkuisen hiljempaakin voidaan toki ajella.

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/52755796

----------


## arimk

Tiistain huominen lenkki ajetaan metsässä. Samoja helppoja reittejä kuin syksyllä.
Syksyllä metsälenkit ovat jääneet vähimmillään kahteen, kun talvi on yllättänyt.
Ajellaan kokeeksi noin kerran kuussa metsässä kesäkaudellakin.
Ajokalustoksi sopii cyclocross-fatbike. Renkaissa on hyvä olla jonkinlaista kuviota.
Lenkin kesto noin kaksi tuntia ja siinä ajassa ehdimme ajaa n. 35 km.
Lähtö entisestä paikasta Linnanmaan Prismalta.

----------


## arimk

Säätiedotus lupasi sadetta ja ukkosta koko illaksi. Saatiin kuitenkin tilattua sateisiin tiistain hitaiden mentävä tauko.
Ajokalustona oli maantiepyörän näköisestä läskipyörään. Kaikille näistä löytyi reitiltä optimialustaa.
Kymmenen ajajan porukalla kiersimme sorateitä 34:n kilometrin lenkki. Nopeus pidettiin sellaisena, jotta kaikki pysyivät mukana.
Nurmeslehdontiellä oli vesilammikoita, joista suurimmat ulottuivat tien laidasta laitaan. Muualla ei juurikaan lätäkköjä ollut.
Rengastöitä tehtiin Kalimenojan sillalla. Ensin harjoiteltiin rikkoontuneella varakumilla ja sitten toinen yritys ilmat sisällä pitävällä kamppeella.
Hieman kahdeksan jälkeen palasimme lähtöpaikalle. Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.
Ensiviikolla ajellaan maantiellä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla maantiellä etelän kierros. Jos Muhokselta ei löydy kahvipaikkaa, niin pidetään kahvitauko vaikkapa Limingassa ensimmäisessä auki olevassa baarissa.
Ajellaan ihan rauhassa alle kolmeakymppiä ja tunnin välein kastellaan pientareen kukat.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin etelän kierros kosteassa kesäkelissä. Aamulla lämpömittarit näyttivät +14 C lukemia, eli juuri ja juuri lyhyiden kamppeiden keli. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 8 ajajaa. Koko eilisen illan ja yön oli satanut, joten tie oli aivan märkä, vaikka taivaalta ei enää enempää kosteutta tullutkaan.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Hiukkavaaran ympäriajo, jonka jälkeen matka jatkui Vaalantietä pitkin kohti Monttaa. Muhos on nykyisin sunnuntaisin kuiva kunta, sillä kylältä ei löydy avoinna olevaa kahvipaikkaa. Yksi kerrallaan pojat ovat käyneet Nesteellä anelemassa, mutta lättyjen paistaja on ollut tiukkana. Pientä toivetta kuulemma on, että elokuun puolella avaisivat baarin myös sunnuntaisin.

Poikien kanssa mietittiin alkumatkalla kahvipaikkaa. Montan leirintäalue oli ensimmäisenä reitillä, joten sinne mentiin. Ovi oli auki, mutta pullatiski oli typötyhjä. Suklaapatukka sai olla munkin korvikkeena, joten pientä purtavaa kuitenkin saatiin. Varokaa muuten Montan uutta ärhäkkää vahtikoiraa, jos menette pihan perälle puskaan pissalle.

Muhoksen kylän läpi ajeltiin kohti Tyrnävää. Alkumatkan kosteus alkoi pikkuhiljaa hellittää ja aurinkokin pilkahteli aina välillä paksujen pilvien raosta. Vetomiehillä tuntui olevan tänään hyvä päivä, sillä pitkillä suorilla tultiin välillä ison rievän vauhtia. Vetorinki pyöri ja letka pysyi hyvin kasassa. 

Lopuksi ajeltiin Alatemmekseltä Lännen tietä Haarasillalle ja Kempeleen läpi kohti kaupungin valoja. Loppuparlamentti poristiin remontissa olevan Maikkulan Nesteen pihalla. Pihalla olleen mainoksen mukaan syksyllä tälle paikalle avautuu Suomen hienoin liikenneasema. Odottavan aika on aina pitkä. Munkiton lenkki tuli tästä, mutta mukavaa oli kuitenkin.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein hienosta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 125 km. Arin aina yhtä tarkan mittarin mukaan keskari oli 30 km/h. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://www.strava.com/activities/3814309006

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Ajetaan pari tuntia rauhallisesti asfalttiteillä. Valitaan suunta vallitsevien sääolojen mukaan.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat pyöräytettiin hienossa kesäkelissä. Kävimme kiertämässä Virpiniemen lenkin.
Virpiniemessä oli kolopallonpelaajien autoja parkkipaikka pullollaan. Kevyen liikenteen väylällä oli hyvästä kelistä huolimatta aika hiljaista.
Matka jatkui Haukiputaan läpi Alakylään. Alakylän tiellä loppumatkasta neljäntoista ajajan letka oli muutamalle heikkohermoiselle autoilijalle liikaa.
Torvea soitettiin ja kun lähimmillään yksi auto ajoi muutaman kymmenen sentin päästä letkan ohi, siirryttiin yhteen jonoon.
Vaikeaa kuvitella mitä tällaisen kaikkien turvallisuuden vaarantavan autoilijan päässä liikkuu tai loiskuu. 
Lenkin nopeus pidettiin säällisenä tiistain hitaille. Ajoporukka oli jälleen mainio, kiitos kaikille.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän maantiekierros vastapäivään.
Aluksi ajellaan kahville Kasituvalle Liminkaan. Sitten Lännen tien kautta Alatemmekselle ja Muhokselle.
Montassa voidaan hetki vilkaista Tervaetappeja ennen paluuta kaupunkiin.
Koitetaan päästä alle kolmeakymppiä ja tunnin välein jalkaudutaan kastelemaan tienvarren kukat.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän maanteillä

Tänään ajeltiin etelän kierros vastapäivään. Hyvät kesäkelit jatkuvat, joten lyhyillä kamppeilla tarkeni ajella jo aamulla. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa. Melkein koko lenkki saatiin ajaa kuivassa kelissä, vain loppumatkasta pikkusen kastuttiin.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Poikkimaantien sillan kautta joen eteläpuolelle ja vanhan Iinatintien kautta Kempeleen suuntaan. Tänään ei tuullut juurikaan, joten perinteinen vastatuulipätkä jäi nyt ajamatta. Vetorinki pyöri taas hienosti ja matka taittui iloisesti.

Kahvit juotiin jo alkumatkasta Kasituvalla Limingassa. Munkkitiski syötiin tyhjäksi, mutta pikkusen jäi vitriiniin evästä muille asiakkaille. Aika hiljaista oli Kasituvalla, mutta perinteinen Karvalakkiparlamentti istui tietysti perinteistä aamutuuriaan.

Kahvitauon jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin Lännen tien kautta kohti Alatemmestä. Tämän aamun lenkin kiertosuunta oli nyt eri kuin tavallisesti, sillä toiveissa oli nähdä Tervaetappien ajajia loppumatkasta. Miesten maantieajo starttasi kello 11.00 Oulujoen koululta ja porukka tulikin meitä vastaan Päivärinteen suoralla. Ehdittiin kurvata tien sivuun kannustamaan ja valokuvaamaan ajajia. Muutaman tutun My Tempo -kuskin ehdin pongata isosta, noin 50 ajajan pääjoukosta. 

Päivärinteen kohdalla kohdalle sattui sadekuuro, joten tie oli loppumatkan ajan märkä. Onneksi oli kuitenkin lämmintä eikä tien päällä tarvinnut palella. Vauhtia oli loppumatkalla ihan riittävästi, joten lämpökin pysyi hyvin yllä. Autoilijoillakin oli tänään hyvä päivä, sillä kiilarit ja tööttääjät olivat menneet ajelemaan jonnekin muualle.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein hienosta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 131 km. Keskari oli taas melko lähellä kolmeakymppiä. 
Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/53564923

----------


## arimk

Käydään huomenna ajamassa tiistain hitaiden lenkki siihen suuntaan, missä kastutaan vähiten.
Ajon aikainen keskari pyritään pitämään n. 27 kmph.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Sade alkoi aikataulussa muutama minuutti ennen lähtöä. Viidentoista hengen porukalla odotimme lähtöhetkeä Prisman päätykatoksen alla. Pahin kuuro menikin ohi ennen kuutta.
Ajoimme Alakylään ja sade oli kastellut tien meidän edessä, muutamia pisaroita tuli vielä taivaaltakin. Alakylästä suuntasimme Haukiputaalle, sieltä Virpiniemen kautta takaisin lähtöpaikalle.
Loppumatkasta tie oli ehtinyt kuivua ja väliin aurinkokin näyttäytyi. Garmin Connect ei ole vieläkään toipunut kaikilta osin ongelmista, eikä suostu jakamaan tietoja.
Lenkille tuli mittaa 58 km ja keskinopeus oli 27,5 km/h. Hieman lenkki venyi yliajalle.
Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki Loukkojärven suunnalla.
Menomatkalla kahvit Kiimingin ABC:llä.
Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena ja ajellaan sopivan hitaasti.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Onkamon sorateillä

Tänään ajeltiin soratielenkki pohjoisen suunnalla hienossa kesäkelissä. Keli oli jo aamulla niin lämmin, että lyhyillä kamppeilla tarkeni ihan hyvin. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin kuntorataa pitkin Jääliin ja siitä suoraan Kiimingin ABC:lle kahvitauolle. Baari oli kuitenkin vielä kiinni, joten kahvitaukoa siirrettiin tuonnemmaksi ja reittisuunnitelma päivitettiin uusiksi ABC:n pihalla.

Matka jatkui Tirinkylän kautta Takalontielle, josta päästiin karkeapintaiselle Hetekankaantielle. Onkamojärvellä käväistiin mutka komealla uimarannalla ennen järven kiertoa. Onkamo on varsinainen sorateiden risteysalue, sillä sinne pääsee ainakin viidestä eri suunnasta. Nyt päätettiin ajaa Liippaantien kautta Kiimingin ja Yli-Iin väliselle tielle. 

Alun perin oli ajatus käväistä myös Loukkojärvellä, mutta kello lähenteli tienhaaran kohdalla jo yhtätoista. Ennen kahvitaukoa ehdittiin ajaa yli 70 km, joten Kiimingin ABC:n munkkikahvit kutsuivat houkuttelevasti nälkäisiä ajajia. Tarjolla olikin oikein hyviä ja tuoreita munkkeja asevelihintaan. Kun ajaa ensin muutaman tunnin, niin munkki maistuu selvästi paremmalta. Ikinuori Ari oli ajanut edellisenä päivänä 600 km:n brevetin ja oli vielä tänään hyvävoimaisena mukana letkassa. Kova ja hatunnoston arvoinen suoritus!

Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui Koitelin kautta Jäälinjärvelle. Järvi kierrettiin nyt metsätien kautta ympäri. Paikalla oli runsaasti muitakin kulkijoita, erityisesti marjastajia ja lenkkeilijöitä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin tuttua kuntorataa pitkin takaisin Haapalehtoon. Tuli vähän pidempi kierros kuin oli tarkoitus, mutta onneksi kenelläkään ei ollut tulenpolttava kiire lounaalle.
Kiitoksia kaikille oikein hienosta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 115 km. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/54008407

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna ajetaan samaan malliin kuin 08, siis metsään mennään.
Reitit helppoja metsäautoteitä sekä polkuja ja parissa tunnissa pyritään saapumaan takaisin lähtöpaikalle.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoiskulmalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Prismalle tuli yhdeksän ajajaa, joista kahdella oli vääränlainen kalusto. Seitsemän kaverin porukalla kiersimme 38 km:n lenkin.
Kalimenojan varressa reitti kävi liian hankalaksi, joten oikaisimme koirien reitille. Puolimatkassa oli hiekkaestepätkä, jossa vaadittiin enemmän poweria.
Takaisin palattiin muutama minuutti yliajalla, eikä sade kastellut tällä kertaa. Viikon päästä ajetaan maantienlaitaa.
Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan  kahville Iin Shellille.
Alkumatkalla Haapalehdosta Raitotien kautta vanhalle nelostielle ja Marionin kauhan kautta Iin Shellille.
Paluumatkalla vanhaa nelostietä takaisin ja Kiiminkijokivartta Alakylän kautta Kuivasjärvelle Kuovintorille.
Koitetaan nyt päästä alle kolmeakymppiä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisessa Iissä

Tänään ajeltiin maantielenkki pohjoisen suunnalla aurinkoisessa ja todella tuulisessa kesäkelissä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 13 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin rajussa vastatuulessa Raitotien kautta Patelaan ja vanhalle nelostielle. Yksi rengasrikko sattui Holstinmäen kohdalla, joten pieni renkaanvaihtotauko pidettiin tien sivulla. Samalla Jarikin liittyi mukaan letkaan ja matka jatkui kohti pohjoista. 

Iin lähellä ajettiin kiinni yksinäinen laihan näköinen pyöräilijä. Ajopaita paljasti, että kaveri tulee Italiasta. Hän oli pakannut kevyet bikebacking-varusteet pyörään kiinni Milanon seudulla ja oli lähtenyt ajelemaan kohti pohjoista. Suuntana oli Nordkapp. Kovassa vastatuulessa kaveri polki ja alkoi yrittää ehtiä illaksi Rovaniemelle.

Me kävästiin ennen kahvia Raasakan kierros. Aamun potretti otettiin perinteikkään Marionin kauhan edessä. Pohjois-Iin kautta ajeltiin munkkikahveille Iin Shellille. Riisipuuroakin oli tarjolla ja pojat söivät tietysti kattilat tyhjiksi.

Paluumatkalla päästiin vihdoin jamaan kovaan myötätuuleen. Nyt isolle eturattaalle tuli käyttöä, mutta onneksi välitykset riittivät. Ennen Haukipudasta kurvattiin vasempaan Kiiminkijokivarteen. Alakylän kautta ajeltiin loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille Kuivasjärvelle. 

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein hienosta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 121 km.

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/54443136

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna. Käydään ajamassa maantielenkki.
Parissa tunnissa matkamittariin kertyy n. 50 km.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tiistailenkin pituus oli 57 km ja ajajita lähtiessä 12 kpl. Alakylässä kaksi lilliputtivaltion vierasta kääntyivät Haukipudasta kohti. Loppuporukka suuntasi Tirinkylän kautta Takalontielle. Loppumatka Puron- ja Ylikiimingintietä Ruskoon.
Sääolosuhteet olivat hyvät, mutta loppumatkasta varjoisissa paikoissa ei enää ollut kovin lämmintä. Syksyn merkkejä näkyy jo koivuissa, mutta muutama kerta vielä ajellaan maantiellä.
Tänään ei ajettu ylinopeutta, joten lenkki venyi muutaman minuutin yliajalle. Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## bipabupa

Kysytäänpäs täältä vinkkejä reitistä. Ajattelin lähteä maantiepyörällä käymään Koitelinkoskella ja sieltä Sanginsuuhun ja sen kautta takaisin Ouluun. Mietin menisinkö Kiimingin kautta vai Koitelintietä pitkin koskille, mutta kiinnostaisi tietää missä kunnossa tuo Koitelintie on, kun porukka on näköjään vasta ajanut sitä kautta. Koitelista ajattelin ajaa Koitelinkoskentie - Mehiläissuontie -  Kalimenlammentie - Korpiseläntie - Miehonseläntie - Peräkyläntie - Sanginsuu. Osaisiko joku sanoa, että missä kunnossa nuo tiet ovat, että pääsisinkö tuota reittiä maantiepyörällä? Kiitos paljon jo etukäteen!

----------


## EKH

> Kysytäänpäs täältä vinkkejä reitistä. Ajattelin lähteä maantiepyörällä käymään Koitelinkoskella ja sieltä Sanginsuuhun ja sen kautta takaisin Ouluun. Mietin menisinkö Kiimingin kautta vai Koitelintietä pitkin koskille, mutta kiinnostaisi tietää missä kunnossa tuo Koitelintie on, kun porukka on näköjään vasta ajanut sitä kautta. Koitelista ajattelin ajaa Koitelinkoskentie - Mehiläissuontie -  Kalimenlammentie - Korpiseläntie - Miehonseläntie - Peräkyläntie - Sanginsuu. Osaisiko joku sanoa, että missä kunnossa nuo tiet ovat, että pääsisinkö tuota reittiä maantiepyörällä? Kiitos paljon jo etukäteen!



Koiteli - Sanginsuu on tuolla reitillä lähes kokonaan soratietä. Maantiepyörän renkaat eivät todennäköisesti kestä tuollaisella reitillä. Ota alle paksupirattainen pyörä, niin tuon reitin ajelee hienosti.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla etelän kierros maanteitä pitkin.
Alkumatkalla ensin Kempeleen läpi Liminkaan ja kahville Kasituvalle.
Alatemmeksen ja Muhoksen kautta takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Vauhti on maksimissaan kolmeakymppiä ja välillä pysähdytään liikennevaloihin.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisessa etelässä

Tänään ajeltiin maantielenkki etelän suunnalla tuulisessa kesäkelissä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa. Vaikka ollaan jo elokuun loppupuolella, ovat ajokelit vielä aivan kesäisiä. Lyhyillä lahkeilla pärjäsi tänään ihan hyvin koko reissun ajan.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin rauhallisesti pyöräteitä pitkin Maikkulaan ja vanhalle Iinatintielle. Tuuliselle maantielle päästiin Kempeleen vanhan hirsikesoilin kohdalla. Sen verran kovasti vastatuuli puhalsi, että vetorinki alkoi pyörimään melko ripeällä tahdilla.

Munkkikahveille kurvattiin Limingan kasituvalle. Munkitkin olivat jo päässeet pois karanteenista ja syötävät eväät olivat tarjolla ihan entiseen malliin. Nyt ei saatu syötyä tiskiä tyhjäksi, kun oltiin vähän pienemmällä porukalla liikkeellä.

Limingasta ajeltiin Lännen tien kautta Alatemmekselle ja saman tein kohti Tyrnävää. Vastatuuli asuu näillä tuulisilla aroilla. Tänäänkin saatiin ajella alaotteelta sivuvastaiseen tuuleen. Onneksi tuota massaa on kertynyt sen verran paljon, ettei tuuli vienyt mennessään.

Muhoksella käväistiin nousemassa kirkon mäki ylös. Yleensä tämä jyrkkä mäki lasketaan vauhdilla alas. Nyt piti kaivaa vaihdelaaatikosta pientä pykälää pesään, jotta pääsi ylös. Leppiniemen kautta ajeltiin Päivärinteelle. Taivaalle alkoi ilmestyä tummia sadepilviä, mutta tuurilla päästiin kuitenkin suht kuivana perille asti.

Varokaa muuten, kun laskette Metelinmäeltä kohti kaupunkia. Laskun lopussa on kaksi isoa ja syvää kuoppaa suoraan ajolinjalla lähellä tien reunaa. Tuossa laskun lopussa kohdassa on 40-50 km/h vauhtia, joten isoon kuoppaan ajaminen saattaa tuntua vähän ikävältä. 

Lopuksi ajeltiin loppuparlamenttiin Haapalehdon Shellin kulmille. Tänään autoilijatkin olivat aivan ystävällisiä ja ajo sujui muutenkin ihan mukavasti. Keskarikin saatiin pudotettua alle kolmenkympin.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein hienosta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 129 km. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/54857000

----------


## arimk

Käydään ajamassa huomenna parituntia Haukipudas-Alakylä suunnalla.
Vauhti rauhallista ja liikennesääntöjä noudatetaan. Valoja ei vielä tarvita, mutta takavalo on aina hyvä varuste.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Linnanmaan Prisman kulmalta lähti kahdeksan ajajaa kohti Virpiniemeä. Yksi otti varaslähdön ja liittyi letkaan sadetamineet päällä Rajakylässä.
Nämä muutamat sadevarusteilla lenkin tehneet takasivat muille kuivan ajokokemuksen. Helliä ainakin sadevaatteiden alla ei tainnut olla kovin kuivaa.
Tosiaan, synkistä ennusteista huolimatta lenkin aikansa satoi vain parissa kohtaa muutamia pisaroita. Tie kuivasi ja loppumatkasta paistoi ajoittain aurinko.
Autoilijoiden kanssa oli jälleen tilanteita. Ensin Virpiniemessä punaisen farkun kuskilla oli niin kiire pelaamaan, että oli kaataa koko porukan kurvaamalla letkan eteen vilkkua käyttämättä.
Kiiminkijoentiellä hevoskuskilla oli luultavasti tullut raveissa turpaan. Ensin hän ajeli letkan perässä pitkän matkaa torvea soitellen. Sitten kun tuli sulkuviiva ja tarpeeksi huono näkyvyys, niin silloin ohitus.
Vänkäri huuteli meille sivuikkunasta kannustavia kommentteja. Kärryssä oleva hevonen ei osallistunut tapahtumiin. Taisi olla tyytyväinen, kun väliin oli rauhallista menoa.
Vähän jälkeen kahdeksan saavuimme Kuovintorille, josta hajaannuimme suunnillemme.
Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä. Ajonopeus pysyi sovitussa raameissa.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla maanteitä pitkin pannarikahveille Ylikiimingin Seolle. Alkumatkalla ensin Hiukkavaaran kierros, jonka jälkeen Vaalantietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmalle.
Kiirettä ei tarvi pitää, sillä baari aukeaa vasta aamukymmeneltä.
Palatessa Lamun, Koitelin ja Alakylän kautta loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille.
Lähtö perinteiseen tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisessa Ylikiimingissä

Tänään ajeltiin maantielenkki Ylikiimingin suunnalla mukavassa kesäkelissä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 14 ajajaa. Aamu oli jo sen verran vilponen, että pitkät housut piti kaivaa naftaliinista. Lyhyillä lahkeilla pärjäsi kyllä sitten kahvitauon jälkeen ihan hyvin.

Alkumatkalla kierrettiin ensin Hiukkavaara ja jatkettiin Vaalantien kautta kohti Laukkaa. Kahdella autoilijalla oli tänään huono aamu. Ensimmäinen kiilaili peräkärryn kanssa Kiekonmajan kohdilla. Jälkimmäinen kiilari yritti jotain läheltäajon ennätystä Ylikiimingin kirkon kohdalla. Kummallakaan kerralla ketään ei tullut vastaan, eli mitään kiilaustarvetta ei ollut. Jälkimmäinen lähetti meille vielä keskisormiterveisiä, eli jonkinlainen ajatus hänellä selvästi oli. Kuski ei kuitenkaan halunnut jäädä juttelemaan, vaan kiihdytti selvää ylinopeutta kohti horisonttia.

Pannarikahvit juotiin Ylikiimingin Seolla. Ajoitus oli täydellinen, kun baari aukesi 10 sekuntia ennen kuin kurvattiin pihalle.
Paluumatkalla pojat painoivat pikkusen enemmän kaasua, mutta hyvin pysyi porukka koossa perille saakka. Keskari taisi olla jonkin verran yli 30, mutta loppusiirtymällä sekin saatiin painumaan alle kolmenkympin.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein hienosta lenkistä! Omaan matkamittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 120 km. 

Ensi pyhänä ajeltaan vaihteeksi soratielenkki Haukiputtaan suunnalla. Ratamestari Ari katsoo meille reitin, joka vie meidän pannarikahveille Haukiputtaan Seolle.

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/55241120

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Ajellaan maantienlaitaa pari tuntia rauhallista vauhtia.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään oli jälleen mainio pyöräilykeli, vaikka syksyn merkkejä on aistittavissa.
Prisman nurkalle tuli 15 ajajaa ja ajoimme yhden vakioreitin Linnanmaa-Alakylä-Tirinkylä-Takalontie-Purontie-Ylikiimingintie ja lopetimme yhteislenkin Ruskoon. 
Ripustin kypärän katolle GoPron ja kuten arvata saattaa, autoilijat suhtautuivat pyöräilijöihin tasavertaisina tienjakajina. Lopuksi mittarissa oli 57 km. Kiitos ajoporukalle hyvästä lenkistä.
Tässä hitaitten loppukiri

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki Haukiputtaan suunnalla. Ari on katsonut reitin, joka toivottavasti vie meidät Haukiputtaan Seon pannaripöydän ääreen.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki gravel Haukipudas

Tänään ajeltiin Arin nuotittama soratielenkki Haukiputtaan suunnalla. Aamulla aurinko paistoi kirkkaalta taivaalta ja keli oli muutenkin harvinaisen lämmin. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. Lyhyillä lahkeilla pärjäsi taas kahvitauon jälkeen ihan hyvin.

Ari oli katsonut hienon reitin, jossa ei paljoa asfaltilla käyty. Minullekin näkyi tulleen 16 km uutta ja ennen ajamatonta tietä. Hienoa, että vielä näin monen ajovuoden jälkeen vieläkin löytyy vielä uusia teitä ihan tästä läheltä. Wandrer-ohjelmakin oli näköjään luokitellut nuo Arin nuotittamat reitit tieksi. Arilla oli reittisuunnittelussa apuna kartta vuodelta 1956. Moni tie oli mennyt jo aika huonoon kuntoon tuon kartan painamisen jälkeen. Gravel-kalustolla pääsee kuitenkin ihan hyvin myös sellaista tietä, johon ei olisi tavallisella perheautolla mitään asiaa.

Pannarikahveille kurvattiin Haukiputtaan Seolle pikkusen aamukymmenen jälkeen. Ajoitus oli loistava, sillä sisälle tultaessa Ritva oli juuri leikkaamassa pannaripalasia. Hyvältä maistui, käykääpä joskus maistamassa maailman parhaita pannareita jos ette ole vielä siellä käyneet.

Kahvin jälkeen Ari pyöritteli meitä Haukiputtaan takametsissä ristiin rastiin. Itse olin perävahtina takana ja välillä minäkään en tiennyt, missä nyt ollaan. Onneksi keulassa oltiin kuitenkin ihan hyvin kartalla.

Auran majalta tultiin kuntorataa pitkin Haapalehtoon. Kaupungin työmiehet olivat käyneet levittämässä kuntoradalle paksun kerroksen jonkinlaista turvahiekkaa. Mutkissa tuntui kuin ajaisi kuulalaakereiden päällä. Normaali kivituhka on kyllä täysin ylivoimainen pintamateriaali kuntoradalle. En ymmärrä, miksi hyvä pinta piti pilata tuollaisella paksulla turvahiekkakerroksella. Olkaa varovaisia varsinkin mutkissa.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Lidlin pihalla. Kiitoksia ratamestari Arille ja kaikille muillekin oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 92 km. Hyvä nälkä tuli taas lenkin aikana. Oli aika suunnata lounaskattauksen ääreen. 

Ensi pyhänä ajellaan taas maantiellä.

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/55647293

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna metsässä.
Käydään seikkailemassa pari tuntia Linnanmaan lähimetsissä.
Valoja ei vielä tarvinne lenkin aikana.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Pahin sadekuuro meni ohi ennen lähtöä, mutta koko lenkin ajan tuli sen verran tihkusadetta ettei tie pölissyt.
39 kilometrin lenkillä löytyi kaikille sopivaa alustaa. Asfaltti miellytti sileärenkaisia, muta ei niinkään.
Muutama minuutti meni yliajalle, vaikka etenimme melkoista vauhtia.
Pari seuraavaa kertaa ajetaan maantiellä, sitten siirrytään jälleen metsäpoluille.
Kiitos kaikille kuudelle ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Minä jätän varmuuden vuoksi huomisen 08-lenkin väliin. Pikkusen on kurkku kipeä ja muutenkin vähän nuhainen olo. 
Oireet ovat aika lieviä, mutta näin Korona-aikana en nyt viitsi tulla letkaan mukaan. Tämä on erittäin todennäköisesti työmaalta hankittua jokasyksyistä pientä flunssanpoikasta. Käväsen aamulla ajelemassa oman rauhallisen lenkin, niin en tartuta ainakaan teitä muita. Jospa sitä olisi meikäläinenkin jo viikon päästä taas täysissä voimissa.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla kesän viimeinen 08-maantielenkki. Pannarikahvit juodaan Ylikiimingin Seolla. Menomatkalla ensin uuden Hiukkavaaran ympäri ja sitten Vaalantietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmalle, josta käännös Ylikiimingin vuoristoon.

Minä oon vieläkin pikkusen flunssatoipilas, mutta eiköhän ajaminen jo onnistu, kun pidetään vauhti aisoissa. Eli hidasta kyytiä on luvassa, ottakaa vaatetta päälle reilusti.
Lähtö perinteiseen tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingissä

Tänään ajeltiin kesän viimeinen 08-maantielenkki Ylikiimingin suunnalla. Aamu oli pilvinen ja kylmä, lämpömittarit näyttivät noin +2 C lukemia. Sen verran piti aamulla penkoa vaatekaappia, että paksummat hanskat löytyivät lämmittämään käpäliä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 11 ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla kierrettiin ensin uusi Hiukkavaara, jonka jälkeen matka jatkui Vaalantietä pitkin Laukan sillan kulmille. Garmin näytti Päivärinteen kohdalla +0,2 C lämpötilaa, joten aika raittiissa kelissä matkaa taitettiin. Vetovuoro pyöri hyvin ja porukassa jutellen aika kului taas nopeasti.

Ylikiimingin Seon pihaan kurvattiin minuuttia vaille kymmenen, joten äärimmäisen täsmällistä työtä letkan vetäjät tekivät. Pannari maistui taas niin hyvin, että tiski syötiin saman tien tyhjäksi. Isot kiitokset Seon kokille meidän kaikkien pyöräilijöiden ruokkimisesta koko kesän ajalta. Muistakaapa käydä joskus omillakin lenkeillä kannattamassa tuota hyvää kahvilaa. 

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin reipasta vauhtia Vesalan läpi Lamun risteykseen saakka, josta käännyttiin kohti Kiiminkiä. Mukava myötätuuli puhalteli selän takaa ja vauhtikin nousi selvästi. Letkassa oli kuitenkin helppo lymyillä peesissä aurinkokannella.

Alakylästä käännyttiin vasemmalle kohti Kuivasjärveä. Siitä samassa myötätuuli olikin muisto vaan. Loppumatka ajeltiin ihan kunnon vastatuuleen. Vetovuorokin alkoi pyöriä selvästi ripeämmällä tahdilla.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Kuivasjärvellä Kuovintorin pihalla. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 120 km. Sen verran tuli nälkä, että oli aika suunnata lounaskattauksen ääreen. 

Syksy on nyt sen verran pitkällä, että 08-lenkit siirtyvät soratiekauteen. Ensi pyhänä ajellaan Sanginjoen ja Kiimingin suunnalla. Kahvit Kiimingin ABC:llä.

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/56417271

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki 

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki Sanginjoen ja Kiimingin suunnalla. Kahvit Kiimingin ABC:llä. Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena ja muistetaan ihailla ruskan komeita värejä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Isokankaalla

Tänään ajeltiin 08-soratielenkki Sanginjoen suunnalla. Aamulla sateli vettä, joten GoreTex -vaatetus piti laittaa päälle. Ilma oli kuitenkin aika lämmin, mittarit näyttivät +10 C lukemia. Letkan muonavahvuus oli kolme ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin kuntorataa pitkin Valkeisjärvelle, josta metsätien kautta jatkettiin Sanginjoentielle. Golfkentän kautta ajeltiin Sanginjoen taakse Miehonseläntielle. Sadekin loppui jo alkumatkalla, joten ajokeli oli mitä parhainta sorttia.

Isokankaalla oli tarkoitus vain käväistä mutka Makkaraharjulla, mutta komeiden mäntykankaiden houkuttelemina jäätiin alueelle ajelemaan vähän pidemmäksi aikaa. Isokankaan alue on Oulun hienoimpia retkeilyalueita. Makkaraharjun sijasta ajeltiinkin viereiselle harjulle. Sen sijaan löydettiin todella hieno polku, joka meni korkean harjun reunalla. Hienoa, että koko ajan vanhakin löytää uusia reittejä ihan tästä läheltä. Rapakot olivat tänään XL-kokoa, mutta jotenkin niistäkin läpi päästiin.

Ajantaju menee metsässä ihan sekaisin. Nytkin aika kului ketunlenkkejä tehdessä niin nopeasti, että keskipäivä lähestyi uhkaavasti. Kahvipaikaksi muutettiin Sankivaaran Golfravintola, joka olikin juuri sopiva paikka meidän tarpeisiin. Kellokin oli jo varttia vaille kaksitoista, kun istahdettiin kahvipöytään. Selät olivat sen verran kurassa, että takit piti riisua ennen tuolille istumista.

Kahvin jälkeen ajeltiin Murtoselän kautta Valkeisjärvelle ja takaisin Haapalehtoon.
Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Lidlin kulmilla. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 88 km. Nälkä ajoi polkijan sisälle lounaskattauksen ääreen. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/56799751

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Ajellaan huomenna metsäreissu. Yritetään löytää vähintään puolikuivaa reittiä. Paikoin rapakot ovat leveämpiä kuin tiet.
Valot ovat välttämättömät. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Kolmen ajajan porukalla ajettiin 38 km:n lenkki. Aikaa kului tarkalleen kaksi tuntia.
Lämpötila oli sopiva, eikä tällä kertaa satanut mitään. Lehtipuissa on syksyn värejä, vaikka osa lehdistä on jo pudonneet värittämään puiden alustoja.
Metsäreissut jatkuvat ensiviikolla. Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki Sanginjoen Isokankaan suunnalla. Kahvit Sankivaaran golfkahvilassa.
Vauhti on rauhallista, joten reilusti vaatetta päälle. Jonkinlaiset kengänsuojat ovat hyvät, sillä luvassa on taas tienlevysten rapakoiden kiertoa. Jospa se oikea Makkaraharjukin löytyisi tällä kertaa sieltä reitin varrelta.
Lähtö aamukasilta Hapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Isokangasta kiertelemässä

Tänään ajeltiin 08-soratielenkki Sanginjoen suunnalla. Ajokeli oli lokakuuksi yllättävän kesäinen. Jo aamulla mittarit näyttivät +7 C lukemia. Ennen kahvia aurinko alkoi vielä paistamaan ja keli lämpesi entisestään. Letkan muonavahvuus oli kahdeksan ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Valkeisjärven kautta Murtoselkään, josta metsätien kautta jatkettiin Sanginjoentielle. Asfalttisiirtymän kautta ajeltiin Loppulaan ja Isokankaan laajoille metsämaille.

Isokankaalla kierreltiin koko alue ympäri ja yksi harhaanajokin saatiin aikaan. Vielä löydettiin kuitenkin metsästä pois. Sanginjoki ylitettiin tänään useaan kertaan. Olipa mukana myös kaksi minulle uutta siltaa. Molemmissa piti ajaa pikkusen pihapiirin ja peltoaukean läpi. Kukaan ei kuitenkaan hoksannut estää meitä, joten läpi päästiin. Vuosien varrella 08-lenkeille on tullut paljon enemmän kartanlukijan eksymisiä ja harhaanajoja kuin silloin joskus alkuvuosina. Koskaan ei tiedä mitä siellä tien päässä on ennen kuin käy paikan päällä katsomassa. 

Sankivaaran Golfravintolaan ehdittiin tällä kertaa vähän ennen yhtätoista, eli juuri sopivasti. Golfkausi on vielä täydessä vauhdissa ja porukkaa oli kentällä satamäärin.

Kahvin jälkeen siirryttiin Kiekonmajan kautta Oulujoen eteläpuolelle. Vehkakankaantien kautta ajeltiin Iinattiin kuntoradalle. Nyt on saatu valmiiksi todella hieno ja hyväkuntoinen kuntoratareitti Iinatin ja Kempeleen Linnakankaan välillä. Kuntorataa pitkin ajeltiin Kastelliin saakka. Lopuksi ajeltiin pyörätietä pitkin takaisin Haapalehtoon.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Lidlin kulmilla. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 81 km. Oli aika suunnata lounaskattauksen ääreen. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/57146447

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Mennään metsään ajelemaan ja yritetään osata takaisin parin tunnin kuluttua.
Valaisevat valot ovat välttämättömät. Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Prismalta lähti kuudelta metsään kahdeksan ajajaa. Reilun kahden tunnin päästä saman verran porukkaa tuli takaisin samaan paikkaan.
Siinä välissä käytiin ajamassa 35 km monenlaista reittiä. Oli hiekka-, muta- ja vesiesteitä, mutta kaikista selvittiin melkein kaatumatta.
Muutamassa tienhaarassa edettiin hieman empien, mutta oikeasti eksyksissä ei oltu kertaakaan.
Tänään oli monipuolista ajokalustoa, joissa renkaita 35 mm:n nastarenkaasta yli 10 cm:n levyiseen.
Koko illaksi luvattu sade alkoi vasta lenkin päätyttyä. Lenkin aikana ei satanut pisaraakaan.
Kiitos porukalle hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki Arin nuottien mukaan. Sellainen aavistus on, että reitti suuntautuisi Kiimingin tienoille. 
Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena ja muistetaan pitää tunnin välein jalannostotauko jonkin puun juurella.
Lähtö tutusta paikasta Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Kiimingin kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin 08-soratielenkki Kiimingin suunnalla. Ajokeli oli oikein hieno, lämpömittarit näyttivät +7 C lukemia eikä taivaalta satanut mitään. Letkan muonavahvuus oli seitsemän ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin kuntorataa pitkin Jääliin, missä käväistiin pikku kiertoajelulla. Uimamontun ja Nurmijärven kautta ajeltiin läpi Alakylän tielle. Hetekankaantiellä rapakot olivat tietä leveämpiä, mutta läpi päästiin ihan hyvin. Normaalilla henkilöautolla en kyllä lähtisi tuolle tielle, mutta pyörällä pääsee paremmin.

Onkamonseläntie oli taas aivan huippukunnossa. Ihmisten luontoinnostus on kovassa nousussa, sillä vastaan tuli muutama autokin. Normaalisti täällä ei näe ristin sielua. Nyt oli liikkeellä myös oranssiin pukeutuneita hirvimiehiä.

Hetkeksi pistäydyttiin Kiimingintien asfaltille. Kohta käännös vasemmalle Sivujärventielle, joka olikin ainakin viiden puomin tie. Tämä oli minulle aivan uusi tie. Ei mitään hajua, että minne tämä menisi. Joku oli käynyt tuomassa tänne paksun murskekerroksen, jossa ei kovin kovaa hurjasteltu. Tie vei kuin veikin läpi vanhalle Kuusamontielle, eli kartalla oltiin taas.

Kahville kurvattiin Kiimingin ABC:lle noin yhdentoista aikoihin. Munkin olivat tuoreita ja kolmen tunnin ajamisen jälkeen todellakin maistuivat jokaiselle. Paikalla oli tänään kaksi seuruetta, meidän lisäksi paikalla oli saman verran poliiseja syömässä. Kerrankin saattoi huoletta jättää pyörän ulos nojaamaan huoltoaseman seinänvierustalle. 

Kahvitauon jälkeen kello oli jo puoli kaksitoista ja oli jo aika palata takaisin Haapalehtoon. Ensin ajeltiin pyörätietä pitkin Välikylään ja sitten lopuksi kuntorataa pitkin Haapalehtoon.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Haapalehdon Lidlin kulmilla. Kiitoksia ratamestari Arille oikein mukavasta reitistä ja kaikille mukana ajaneille oikein mukavasta ajoseurasta! Taas meni reilut neljä tuntia kuin siivillä. Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 94 km. Nälkä ajoi miehen kotiin lounaskattauksen ääreen. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/57491145

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:

Käydään ajamassa metsässä pari tuntia.
Muistakaa ladata valojen akut.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Kesä alkaa olla lopullaan, ilta oli aika viileä. Kymmenen ajajan letkalla kävimme ajamassa tällä kertaa kovia pintoja pitkin.
Matkamittariin kertyi 39 km ja pari minuuttia etuajassa saavuimme takaisin lähtöpisteeseen.
Jälleen totesimme, että pyörän valojen akun kestossa myyntimiestesten lupauksilla ja käytännöllä on tuntuva ero.
Metsäretket jatkuvat lumitilanteen salliessa. Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä ja vauhdikkaasta lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki Oulujoen eteläpuolella. Matilla taisi olla mielessään joku sopiva reitti. Katsotaan sitten aamulla, mihin päädytään. 
Vauhti on rauhallista ja tauot pidetään ajallaan. Jonkinlainen ajovalo olisi hyvä olla mukana ainakin alkusiirtymällä.
Lähtö on perinteiseen tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin 08-soratielenkki Kempeleen, Tyrnävän ja Tupoksen suunnalla. Ajokeli muuttui askeleen talvisempaan suuntaan. Lämpömittarit näyttivät suurin piirtein +0 C lukemia ja kostea usva leijaili lakeuden yllä. Tänään oli sadekamppeiden keli, sillä ennusteet lupailivat räntäsadetta Oulun seudulle. Letkan muonavahvuus oli kuusi ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Iinatin kuntorataa pitkin Kaakkuriin ja siitä Kempeleen puolelle. Köykkyrin lähistöllä ajeltiin komeita neulaspolkuja. Murron lähistöltä jatkettiin aamun saviosuudelle. Peltotiet olivat pehmeässä kunnossa. Liukasta oli, mutta pystyssä kuitenkin pysyttiin. Pyörä meni kyllä pesuun lenkin jälkeen, mutta sehän kuuluu asiaan.

Matti oli löytänyt hienoja uusia reittejä. Minullekin tuli noin 21 km uusia ja ennen ajamattomia teitä. Mukava huomata, että ihan tästä läheltäkin löytyy vielä uusia reittejä.
Kahville kurvattiin Tupoksen ABC:lle puoli yhdentoista aikoihin. Perinteisellä munkkipysähdyksen taktiikalla mentiin tänään. 

Kahvitauon jälkeen ajeltiin lähes suoraa tietä kohti Haapalehtoa. Loppuun saatiin vielä pätkä kuntorata-ajoa kohti Haapalehtoa. Loppumatkalle saatiin vielä jämäkkä räntäsade, joten kyllä se kesä taitaa olla nyt ohitse.

Kiitoksia ratamestari Matille oikein mukavasta reitistä ja kaikille mukana ajaneille oikein mukavasta ajoseurasta! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 87 km. Nälkä ja kova räntäsade ajoi miehen kotiin lounaskattauksen ääreen. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/57823079

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna:
Ajetaan rauhallisesti pari tuntia. Valitaan reitti kelin mukaan, metsässä voi olla aika märkää. Pimeää ainakin on.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään kierrettiin neljän ajajan porukalla rantareitti. Valoisalla nähtävää oli ollut hieman enemmän.
Patelan sahan alueelle on noussut monia uusia taloja. Loppumatkassa rakennuskanta oli vanhempaa.
Sen verran oli halla, että vain termospullossa juoma oli loppumatkasta nestemäisessä muodossa.
Sumu muuttui pienenpieniksi hiutaleiksi ja maahan alkoi kertyä valkoista. Liukasta ei kuitenkaan ollut.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Huomenna siirrytään talviaikaan. Yöllä pitäisi herätä kello 04.00 ja siirtää kellon viisareita tunnin verran taaksepäin.
Kelikin on talvinen. Ajetaan aamulla aurattuja sorateitä pitkin. Auraamattomilla teillä on nyt niin haastava keli, että odotetaan lumien sulamista ennen kuin mennään sinne ajelemaan. Tänä aamuna maa oli jäässä ja samaa lupailee huomisellekin. Itse olen jo vaihtanut nastarenkaat alle ja samaa suosittelen muillekin. 
Ajetaan aamulla Pikkaralan kautta kahville Tupoksen ABC:lle.
Vauhti on oikein rauhallista nastarengasvauhtia.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta uutta talviaikaa.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki aurinkoisessa pakkaskelissä

Tänään ajeltiin 08-soratielenkki Pikkaralan, Murron ja Oulunsalon suunnalla. Viime viikolla Oulun seudulla satoi reilusti lunta, joten auraamattomat metsätiet ovat juuri nyt aika vaikeakulkuisia. Tänään ajeltiin auratuilla sorateillä, jotka olivatkin varsin hyvässä ajokunnossa. Nastarenkaat pyörivät alla ja ajaminen oli tietysti vähän raskaampaa kuin kesäkumeilla. Aamulla oli muutama aste pakkasta ja aurinko teki jo nousuaan itäiselle taivaalle. Letkan muonavahvuus oli seitsemän ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pyörätietä pitkin Sanginsuuhun ja sillan yli Oulujoen eteläpuolelle. Määtänkankaantiellä päästiin jo soralle. Tiepohja oli mukavasti jäässä eikä rengas upottanut lainkaan. Pikkaralan Shellin kulmilla tehtiin rengastöitä. Nasta oli tullut Marathon Wintterin kumin läpi ja rikkoi siinä samalla sisäkumin.

Matka jatkui aurinkoisessa kelissä kohti Murtoa. Garmin näytti peräti -6.5 C pakkasta Juurussuon alavilla peltoteillä. Näpit olivat vähän kohmeessa, mutta aika hyvin siellä tarkeni kuitenkin ajella. Ajamisessa oli kuitenkin jo talvipyöräilyn tuntua. Miten sitä taretaan ajella oikeassa pakkasessa, kun nyt jo tuntuu raittiilta? Onneksi paksut joulupukki-malliset kinttaat ovat vielä varastossa odottamassa.

Kahville kurvattiin tuttuun paikkaan, eli Tupoksen ABC:lle.  Paikalla oli aika rauhallista. Yleensä Tupoksen ABC:lla on ollut kulkijoita ruuhkaksi asti, mutta onko Koronan pelko vähentänyt ihmisten kulkemista? Vielä kuitenkin saatiin onneksi olla sisäruokinnassa. Viime kevään lenkeillä kahvitauot pysyivät lyhyinä, kun kahvit piti juoda huoltoaseman pihalla raittiissa viimassa.

Kahvitauon jälkeen ajeltiin Tupoksen kautta Leton tielle ja kohti Oulunsaloa. Lentokenttä kierrettiin ympäri ennen kuin palailtiin takaisin kohti kaupunkia. Lentokentän takana kulkevalla soratiellä oli puoli miljoonaa kuoppaa, mutta niistä pääsi sopivasti pujottelemalla läpi.

Loppuparlamentti poristiin Shellin kulmilla Haapalehdossa vähän ennen puolta yhtä. Kiitoksia pojille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 92 km. Oli aika ajella ruokapöydän ääreen. 

Tässä vielä aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/58147794

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat:
Etsitään huomenna pariksi tunniksi rapakotonta reittiä renkaiden alle.
Nastarengaskelit siirtyivät syksymmälle, mutta pimeyttä riittää.
Lähtä Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Tänään mukana oli viisi ajajaa. Ajokeli oli kuin kesällä, lähes kymmenen lämpöastetta ja niskaan saatiin muutama virkistävä vesikuuro.
Muutama rapakko onnistuttiin löytämään, kun metsät lainehtivat vettä ja järvi ulottui paikoin kuntoradan yli.
Kummatkaan sadekuuro tai rapakot eivät porukkaa kastelleen.
Vajaa nelikymppinen taitettiin minuuttia alle tavoiteajan. Kiitos ajokavereille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Matin nuotittama soratielenkki Oulunsalon suunnalla. Vauhti on rauhallista ja kahvit juodaan normaaliin tapaan matkan varrella.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Oulunsalon poluilla

Tänään ajeltiin 08-soratielenkki Oulunsalon suunnalla. Matti oli katsonut meille hienon ja vaihtelevan reitin. Minullekin kertyi tänä aamuna peräti 21 kilometriä aivan uusia polkuja ja sorateitä. Syyskelit palasivat takaisin ja kesärenkailla pärjäsi tänään oikein hyvin. Aamulla oli muutama aste lämmintä ja muutama pieni sadekuuro ripsautti pikkusen vettä. Letkan muonavahvuus oli kuusi ajajaa. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin pyörätietä Oulunlahteen, jossa käväistiin radan varren sorateillä. Neulaspoluille päästiin Oulunsalossa lentokentän takana. Kisakankaan hiihtomajalta lähti todella hieno ja helppokulkuinen polku kohti Koppanaa. Nämä olivat minulle täysin uusia polkuja. Märkä keli auttoi, sillä gravelrenkaat eivät juurikaan uponneet hiekkaan. Kuivan hiekan aikana kesällä täällä saattaisi tarvita leveämpää rengasta. Näytti siltä, että paljon jäi polkuja vielä ajamattakin. Oulunsalossa näyttää olevan melkoinen polkuverkosto ajettavaksi.

Nenännokan hiekkarannalla otettiin aamun potretti aivan meren rannalla. Paikoin maasto oli melkoisen märkää ja rapakot olivat taas tietä leveämpiä. Paikoin soratiet imivät rengasta tehokkaasti. Pyörä ja mies joutuivat pesulle heti lenkin jälkeen. Arilla ei ollut takalokaria, joten ajotakin alkuperäistä väriä ei oikein hahmottanut kurakerroksen alta.
Kahville kurvattiin Oulunsalon Shellille. Munkit olivat juuri uunista ulos päässeitä, joten hyvin maistuivat. Paikalta löytyi sattumalta eräs Pekan entinen juoksukaveri, joten 1980-luvun maratonjuoksuja muisteltiin porukalla.

Kahvitauon jälkeen kello oli jo puoli kaksitoista, joten suunnaksi otettiin saman tien Haapalehto. Loppumatka ajeltiin pyöräteitä pitkin suoraan Shellin loppuparlamenttiin. Olipa taas hieno reitti ja muutenkin oikein mukava lenkki! Kiitoksia kaikille ajokavereille! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 80 km. 

Ensi pyhänä on isänpäivä, joten silloin jätetään 08-lenkki ajamatta. Herätään kuitenkin aamukahdeksalta syömään kakkua. 08-lenkki palaa takaisin sorateille kahden viikon päästä.

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/58433888

----------


## arimk

Tiistain hitaat huomenna.
Käydään ajamassa rauhallisesti pari tuntia.
Säätiedotus lupaa vain kohtuullista tuulta eikä pitäisi sataa.
Lähtö Linnanmaan Prismalta klo 18.

----------


## arimk

Prisman kulmalle tuli kuusi ajaa. Yhden lenkki alkoi rengastöillä ja sitten hän meni hukkaan.
Puoli kilometriä ajettuamme huomasimme yhden puuttuvan ja odotimme jonkin aikaa.
Siihen mennessä oli monta tienhaaraa ja meillä oli ennalta arvaamaton suunta, joten jatkoimme matkaa.
Muutamassa kohtaa löytyi ajokelpoisia polkuja ja loppumatka ajettiin kuntorataa pitkin.
Mikäli reitit kuivuvat, voidaan vielä ehtiä oikeasti metsään ennen talven tuloa.
Kiitos pojille hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## EKH

Laitetaampa tännekin välillä lenkkijuttua.

08-lenkki kesäkelissä Ylikiimingissä

Tänään ajeltiin 16 ajajan partiolla maantielenkki aurinkoisessa ja lämpimässä kelissä Ylikiimingin suunnalla. Lämpömittarit näyttivät jo aamulla +15 C lukemia, joten jopa minäkin tarkenin lähteä liikkeelle lyhyen lahkeen taktiikalla. Tuuliliivi ja irtohihat olivat toki mukana.

Alkumatkalla kierrettiin ensin Hiukkavaara ja jatkettiin pohjoispuolen tietä Laukan sillalle saakka. Tänään oli harvinaisen tuuleton keli, mikä on Oulussa todella harvinaista. Vetovuorot vaihtuivat sopivasti ja peesipaikalla oli leppoisaa ajella.

Ylikiimingin Seolle saavuttiin jo ennen kymmentä, joten avaamista saatiin odotella tovin aikaa. Seurana oli Ylikiimingin ukkoparlamentti, jonka kanssa käytiin myös pyöräilyaiheista keskustelua. Kokki oli paistanut todella hyvää pannaria, joten valinta oli helppoa. Nälkäisimmät ottivat tuplakattauksen ja hyvin maistui.

Tauon jälkeen matka jatkui Vesalan läpi kohti Lamun mäkeä, josta käännyttiin kohti Koitelia. Vesi näytti laskeneen jo kovasti Kiiminkijoessa, joten kevättulvat lienevät jo ohi tältä vuodelta.

Kuusamontien ali mentiin pyörätien tunnelista ja matka jatkui ajorataa pitkin kohti Alakylää. Vieressä kulkevalla pyörätiellä oli tapahtunut hetkeä aikaisemmin jonkinlainen kolari, jossa pyöräilijä lienee törmännyt pihasta pensasaidan takaa tulevaan autoon. Pyöräilijäporukka oli paikalla odottelemassa ambulanssia. Tuollaiset pimeät pihaliittymät ovat todella vaarallisia eivätkä autoilijat osaa aina varoa pyöräilijöitä.

Alakylästä tultiin myötämaata pitkin hyvää vauhtia kohti Kuovintorin loppuparlamenttia. Loppumatka saatiin ajaa jo todella lämpimässä kelissä. Oli mahtavaa, ettei tällä reissulla tarvinnut palella. Jospa se kunnon kesä alkaisi tästä.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 120 km ajassa 4,00 tuntia, joten aika tarkasti kolmeakymppiä ajeltiin.

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/68676208

----------


## Ahven

Hyvä tietää että lenkki on edelleen aktiivinen. Ehkä ensi sunnuntaina ehdin itsekin mukaan. 

Kolarin osalta korjaan, että pyöräilijöitä ja autoilija ei ollut mukana. Olin toinen paikalla olevista pyöräilijöistä. Moottoripyöräilijä säikähti pihatieltä tulossa olevaa autoa ja teki lukkojarrutuksen, jonka seurauksena kaatui. Autoilija soitti hätäkeskukseen ja pyysi ambulanssin käymään ja varmistamaan, että moottoripyöräilijä on kaikilta osin kunnossa. Kuski pääsi muutaman minuutin levon jälkeen jo tolpilleen eikä onneksi ainakaan mitään näkyviä vaurioita tullut. Tilanne varmaan näytti pahemmalta kuin mitä se loppujen lopuksi oli.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Viime pyhänä loppuparlamentissa oli puhetta soratielenkistä. Ensi yöksi lupailee sadetta. Metsäteillä on sateisen yön jälkeen sen verran märkää, että ajellaan aamulla maantielenkki asfalttia pitkin.

Eli aamulla ajellaan maanteitä pitkin lättykahveille Muhoksen Nesteelle. Kahvin jälkeen Tyrnävän ja Alatemmeksen kautta takaisin kaupunkiin.

Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena, eli alle kolmeakymppia mennään. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Tyrnävän tuulisilla aroilla

Tänään ajeltiin 12 ajajan porukalla maantielenkki koleassa kelissä Tyrnävän suunnalla. Yöllä oli satanut ja taivas oli tiukasti pilvessä. Lämpömittarit näyttivät aamulla +13 C lukemia.

Alkumatkalla kierrettiin ensin Hiukkavaara ja jatkettiin pienessä myötätuulessa pohjoispuolen tietä Leppiniemeen saakka. Perinteisellä pissipaikalla laskettiin tänään nousumetrejä. Pyhäkosken voimalaitoksen padotuskorkeus on 32 metriä ja Montan leirintäalueen montusta laskettiin 37 nousumetriä voimalaitokselle. Kyllähän siinä on iso mäki ainakin näin Oulun mittapuulla laskettuna. Hiki siinä aina tulee, kun tuon mäen ajaa ylös.

Lättykahvit juotiin Muhoksen Nesteellä. Kokki oli paistanut ison pinon lättyjä, joten nyt ei syöty tiskiä aivan tyhjäksi. Hyvää kuitenkin eväs oli ja sillä jaksoikin ajella seuraavat pari tuntia.

Tauon jälkeen alkoi päivän vastatuuliosuus. Tyrnävällä ei ole mäkiä, mutta jämäkkä vastatuuli korvaa hyvin isommatkin mäet. Nyt tuuli puhalteli lännen puolelta, joten ei aivan niin pahasta suunnasta kuin tavallisesti. Peesipaikalla oli varsin leppoisaa ajella, mutta keularivissä en viihtynyt kovinkaan pitkään. Vetovuoro pyöri hyvin ja kaikki saivat maistaa tuulenhalkojan roolia.

Alatemmeksellä kasteltiin tienvarren kukat ja jatkettiin Lännentietä pitkin kohti Liminkaa. Kasitiellä oli tänään ruuhkaa, sillä kulttuurikaupunki Ouluun menijöitä tuntui riittävän. Tien ylitystä piti vartoa pitempi tovi.

Haaransillalta ajeltiin vanhaa nelostietä kohti pohjoista. Vauhti oli tasaista vähän yli kolmeakymppiä eikä tuulikaan ollut aivan vastainen. Tämä porukka osaa ajaa todella tasaisesti ja luotettavasti ilman turhaa nykimistä. Kempeleessä liikenne lisääntyi ja mekin kavensimme letkan yhteen jonoon. Autot olivat tänään hyvällä päällä eikä meille ärhennelty lainkaan.

Kaakkurissa on tietöitä, joten loppuparlamenttiin ajeltiin pikkusen eri reittiä kuin tavallisesti. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 126 km ajassa 4,27 tuntia. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/69160153

----------


## TERU

Kiitos vaan raportista ja tervetuloa takaisin palstalle tuottamaan noita. Tämän totean suurella tyytyväisyydellä, kun pääsen irrottautumaan avoimesta FB:sta, josta kummallisia kaveripyyntöjä tunkee, ei hyvä.

Mukava lukea lenkin ennuste ja se toteutus!

----------


## TERU

Ei auta kun ei tänne tule juttua, pakko oli taas palata FB hässäkkään, tiukasti rajaten ettei kaiken aikaa tule uutta kaveriehdokasta.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla sorateitä pitkin kahville Ylikiimingin Seolle.
35 mm tai sitä leveämmällä kumilla pärjää ihan hyvin. Maastopyörä tai läskipyöräkin sopii hyvin tuolle reitille. Välissä on muutama asfalttisiirtymä.
Lähtö tuttuun tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingin sorateillä
Tänään ajeltiin 7 ajajan porukalla soratielenkki lämpimässä ja aurinkoisessa kelissä Ylikiimingin suunnalla. Jo aamulla oli lyhyen lahkeen keli.
Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin asfalttisiirtymä Vaalantietä pitkin. Pilpajärven tiellä päästiin soralle. Pinta oli lähes yhtä sileää kuin Vaalantiellä, joten hyvä siellä oli ajella. Autot ja ihmiset olivat menneet jonnekin muualle. Saatiin ajella aivan tyhjiä teitä kohti Kassista, jossa pidettiin pieni tauko. Sääsket tulivat uskollisesti tervehtimään meitä taukojen aikana, joten pitkään ei viitsitty taukoilla. Ajon aikana sääskistä ei ollut haittaa.
Lusikkalehdon hyväkuntoisen soratien kautta siirryttiin Puolangan tielle. Kello lähenteli jo aamukymmentä, joten eturenkaat käännettiin kohti Ylikiimingin Seon baaria. Seon ovenkahvassa oltiin ennen puolta yhtätoista. Ylikiimingin isännät olivat miehittäneet baarin, mutta onneksi terassin puolelle vielä mahtui. Pannari oli taas huippuhyvää ja matka saattoi jatkua täysin tankein.
Kahvin jälkeen matka jatkui Karahkan kylätiekierroksella. Asfalttisiirtymän kautta jatkettiin Sanginjoen tielle. Huippukuntoista soratietä oli 12 km, jonka jälkeen sora vaihtui asfalttipintaan. Loppulassa oli luontokahvila availemassa oviaan vanhassa metsänvartijan talossa. Nyt ei kuitenkaan pysähdytty enää toisille kahveille, vaan matkaa jatkettiin kohti Murtoselkää.
Sanginjoen suunnan sorateitä on kunnostettu viime- ja tänä kesänä. Valkeiselle menevälle tielle oli levitetty paksu sorakerros. Sen verran siinä kuitenkin oli jo ehditty kulkea, että selkeät ajourat olivat jo näkyvissä.
Lopuksi ajeltiin kuntorataa pitkin Haapalehtoon. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 113 km ajassa 4,25 tuntia. 
Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:

https://ridewithgps.com/trips/70086148


27/06/21
RIDEWITHGPS.COM
27/06/21
113.5 km, +557 m. Bike ride in Oulu, Pohjois-Suomi

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla Maalismaan lenkki. Alkumatkalla Raitotietä pitkin Patelaan ja vanhaa nelostietä pitkin aamupuurolle Iin Shellille.
Paluumatkalla Yli-Iin ja Alakylän kautta loppuparlamenttiin Kuovintorille.
Rauhallista kyytiä on luvassa ja tauot pidetään ajallaan.
Lähtö aamukasiltta Haapalehdon Shellillä.


Kävin äsken toripoliisipatsaalla katsomassa, kun kaksi Mattia lähtivät ajamaan Yötön 3000 km ajoa. 
Tapahtumassa on tarkoitus ajaa Suomen ympäri mahdollisimman nopeasti. Maksimiaika on kaksi viikkoa. Mukana on 15 ajajaa, joiden pitää käydä seitsemässä eri paikassa (Helsinki, Oulu, Pokka, Karigasniemi, Utsjoki, Kuusamo ja Joensuu). Maali on jokaisella ajajalla samassa paikassa, josta hän lähti ajamaan. Hyvää ja turvallista matkaa kaikille osallistujille!
Tapahtuman seurantalinkki löytyy randonneurs.fi -sivustolta.
https://www.randonneurs.fi/

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla pannarikahveille Ylikiimingin Seolle. Menomatkalla ensin Hiukkavaaran ympäri ja sitten Vaalantien kautta Ylikiiminkiin.
Baari aukeaa kello 10.00, joten kiirettä ei tarvitse pitää. Pitkiä kalsareita ei tarvitse, mutta juomapullolle on tarvetta.
Lähtö normaaliin tapaan aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## Hebe

Suurpyöräilijä Korhonen lausui näin lähes 10 vuotta sitten:





> Paikka: Linnanmaan Prisman pohjoispääty
> Aika: 1.9.2011 klo 18
> Vauhti: 23-26 km/h
> Kalusto: polkupyörä



Torstain hitaat muuttui talvella tiistain hitaiksi, kun torstaisin oli kuulemma perinteinen kovalenkki samaan aikaan.

Vieläkö hitaita ajetaan, vai onko vaipunut unholaan kuten torstain kovempi lenkki?

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla perinteinen Ylikiimingin kierros. Pannarikahvit Seolla karvalakkiparlementin seurana. Kiirettä ei tarvitse pitää, sillä baari aukeaa vasta aamukymmeneltä.
Muistetaan pysähtyä punaisiin valoihin ja risteyksissä olevien kolmioiden kohdalle.
Huomiselle lupailee parempaa keliä kuin viime pyhänä oli. Jospa nyt ei tarvitsisi ajella ukkosmyrskyssä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla maanteitä pitkin etelän kierros ja juodaan lättykahvit Muhoksen Nesteellä.
Menomatkalla ensin Hiukkavaara ympäri ja sitten Vaalantietä pitkin Leppiniemeen.
Kahvin jälkeen Tyrnävän kautta Alatemmekselle ja lopulta Maikkulan Nesteelle loppuparlamenttiin.
Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena, eli noin kolmenkympin tietämillä.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin hyvässä kelissä maantielenkki Muhoksen ja Tyrnävän suunnalla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 12 ajajaa. Kalenterin lehti kääntyi elokuun puolelle ja ajokelit jatkuvat kesäisen lämpiminä. Lyhyillä housuilla tarkeni ihan hyvin ajella koko lenkin ajan.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Hiukkavaaran kierros ja sen jälkeen Vaalantietä pitkin Leppiniemen tutulle taukopaikalle. Lemmenpolun alussa olevien vessojen ovet oli naulattu kiinni, mutta se ei meitä haitannut. Keli lämpeni sen verran, että irtohihat piti riisua jo ennen kahvipaussia.

Muhoksen Nesteen patiolla tarkeni ihan hyvin istuskella. Kokki paistoi lättyjä sarjatulella, joten evästä riitti hyvin koko marssiosastolle. Jarkkokin kurvasi paikalle aika-ajopyörällä. 
Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin pienessä vastatuulessa Tyrnävän läpi kohti Alatemmesta. Pikkusen jännättiin, että ehditäänkö nähdä NorthCape 4000 -ajajia loppulenkin aikana. Kärkiajaja Steven Le Hyaric ehti kuitenkin Lännentielle pikkusen ennen meitä. NorthCape 4000 km -ajo alkoi viikko sitten Italiasta Gardajärveltä ja heillä on maalipaikkana Nordkapp. Kärkiajaja ehti ajaa viikossa 3000 km ja jäljellä on vielä noin 1000 km. Seuraavien päivien ja viikkojen aikana ajajia näkyy paljon täällä Oulun seudulla. Heidän reittinsä tulee etelästä Lännentien kautta vanhalle nelostielle. Haapalehdon Shellin kautta ajajat jatkavat Kiimingin ja Yli-Iin suuntaan. Tuolta voi seurata live-tilannetta:
https://www.northcape4000.com/live-2/

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin mukavassa myötätuulessa Kempeleen läpi vanhan nelostien kautta Maikkulan Nesteelle loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 126 km ajassa 4,13 tuntia. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/72388526

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla maanteitä pitkin pannarikahveille Ylikiimingin Seolle. Kiertosuunta on nyt myötäpäivään, eli ajetaan ensin Kiiminkiin ja jatketaan Kuusamontietä Joloksen tielle.

Kahvitauon jälkeen jatketaan kohti Laukan siltaa ja Haapalehdon Shelliä. Paluumatkalla pohjoispuolen tiellä saattaa tulla vastaan Tervaetappeja ajavia kisamiehiä.
Vauhti on rauhallista, eli alle kolmeenkymppiä yritetään päästä.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki tuulisella Joloksen kierroksella

Tänään ajeltiin tuulisessa ja viileässä kelissä maantielenkki Joloksen ja Ylikiimingin suunnalla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 9 ajajaa. Haapalehdon Shellille kurvasi aamukahdeksalta yksi North Cape 4000-ajaja. Kaveri moikkasi meitä englannin kielellä ja painui sisälle aamupuurolle.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Talvikankaan kierros ja sen jälkeen jatkettiin uudelleen päällystettyä pyörätietä  Kiiminkiin. Ennen Yli-Iin tien risteystä saavutettiin kaksi muuta North Cape 4000-ajajaa. He ovat ajaneet jo yli 3000 km kahdessa viikossa Italiasta tänne, eli päivää kohden keskimäärin yli 200 km. Kaverit jatkoivat jämäkässä vastatuulessa kohti Yli-Iitä. Matkaa perille Nordkappiin on Oulusta vielä noin 1000 km. 

Me jatketiin rajussa vastatuulessa Kuusamontietä eteenpäin kohti Joloksen risteystä. Ylikiiminkiin päin käännyttäessä tuuli helpottui ja liikennekin loppui lähes kokonaan. Joloksen tie on mukava pyöräilyreitti, jossa on pieniä mäen tönkäreitä ihan sopivasti.

Kahville kurvattiin Ylikiimingin Seolle pikkusen aamukymmenen jälkeen. Tuoretta pannaria oli taas tarjolla koko marssiosastolle. Nyt oli niin kylmä, että suosiolla istuttiin sisällä. Luvattu sade antoi onneksi odottaa itseään. Sen verran tuuria oli, että tänään ei kastuttu lainkaan.

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin myötätuulessa kohti Laukan siltaa. Vauhtia oli sen verran, että keskarikin nousi ihan reippaasti verrattuna Kuusamontien vastatuuleen.
Vaalantiellä meitä vastaan oli tulossa kilpapyöräilijöitä. Tervaetappien maantielähtö tuli meitä vastaan sopivasti Metelinmäen päällä. Ensin tuli poliisin moottoripyörä ja sitten varsinaiset kilpailijat. Noin 5-6 miestä oli yrittämässä irti pääjoukosta. Me tietysti hurrasimme kovasti tien vieressä.

Lopuksi ajeltiin pienessä myötätuulessa Haapalehdon Shellille loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 120 km ajassa 4,05 tuntia. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/72835127

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki etelän suunnalla.  Matti on katsonut meille reitin jota pitkin pääsee munkkikahveille.
Vauhti rauhallista ja tunnin välein pysähdytään nostamaan jalkaa puun juurella.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki etelän soralla ja metsäpoluilla

Tänään ajeltiin aurinkoisessa ja viileässä kelissä soratielenkki Kempeleen ja Pikkaralan suunnalla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 6 ajajaa, joista yksi lähti ajelemaan maanteitä pitkin. 
Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin kuntorataa pitkin Kempeleen puolelle. Köykkyrin kulmilta siirryttiin poluille. Matti oli katsonut meille hienon polkureitin, jota pitkin päästiin Murtoon. Minulle näytti tulevan uutta ja ennen ajamatonta polkua noin 8 km.

Murrosta jatkettiin sorateitä pitkin Ahmosuon lentokentän kupeeseen ja edelleen hienoille Pikkaralan poluille. Mukavia jäkäläkankaita oli pitkin matkaa. Sorateille oli vedetty kunnon kerros uutta soraa, eikä ajaminen ollut ihan helpoimmasta päästä.

Kahville kurvattiin Pikkaralan Shellille puoli yhdentoista aikoihin. Asema ei ole iso, mutta siellä on oikein ystävällinen ja lämmin tunnelma. Tarjolla oli itsetehtyä piirakkaa, joka teki tietysti kauppansa. Nälkäisimmät ottivat tupla-annoksen. Jäi sinne vitriiniin vielä syötävää myös perässä ajaville.

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin Länsisuon tien kautta kohti Madekoskea. Rapakot olivat syviä ja paljon leveämpiä kuin varsinainen tie. Kuivin jaloin ei selvinnyt kukaan.
Sanginsuussa siirryttiin Oulujoen pohjoispuolelle. Sanginjoen varren metsätie näytti menevän suoraan golfkentän nurmikolle. Hyvä tie on näköjään katkaistu ja tilalle on istutettu nurmikkoa. 20 metriä mentiin nurmikon läpi varovasti, vaikka pari ukkoa varoitteli golfpalloista. Onneksi meillä oli kypärät. Varoittelijalla itsellään ei ollut kypärää, joten hän taisi olla koko ajan hengenvaarassa.

Sankivaarasta ajeltiin Murtoselän kautta Valkeisjärvelle ja Sukasen linjalle. Ari hoksasi vielä muutamat polut Hiukkavaaran alueelta. Isojen ojien yli mentiin Pohjan prikaatin pioneerien rakentamien muinaisten siltojen kautta. Nuo sillan eivät läpäise enää EU:n turvallisuusmääräyksiä. Yli kuitenkin päästiin.

Lopuksi ajeltiin muutaman polun kautta Haapalehdon Shellille loppuparlamenttiin. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 87 km ajassa 4,00 tuntia. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/73284917

----------


## JanneKii

Milläs kalustolla te tuon ajoitte, kippuratankoisilla vai maastopyörillä? Keskivauhta aika kova kuitenkin.

----------


## EKH

Kalustossa oli kaikenlaista ajopeliä läskipyörästä kippurasarvisiin

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki
Ajellaan aamulla maanteitä pitkin pannarikahveille Ylikiimingin Seolle. Menomatkalla ensin Hiukkavaaran ympäri ja Vaalantien kautta kohti Ylikiiminkiä.
Palatessa sitten Lamun, Koitelin ja Alakylän kautta Kuovintorille.
Tavoitteena on päästä alle kolmeakymppiä. Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Ylikiimingissä

Tänään ajeltiin syksyisen koleassa kelissä maantielenkki Ylikiimingin suunnalla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 7 ajajaa. Lämpömittari näytti noin +8 C lukemia alkumatkan vesisateessa.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Hiukkavaaran kierros ja siitä jatkettiin myötätuulessa kohti Laukan siltaa. Ylikiiminkiin päin käännyttäessä alkoi myös vastatuuli. Pari sadekuuroa virkisti ja raikasti ilmaa turhankin paljon. Onneksi suurin osa lenkistä saatiin ajaa poutakelissä.

Pannarikahveille kurvattiin Ylikiimingin Seolle aamukymmeneltä. Kiireisimmät karvalakkiparlamenttiukot kiilasivat meitä jo menomatkalla. Harmaan farmarimersun kuljettaja ohitti meidät ruhtinaallisella 20 cm turvavälillä. Pannari oli oikein hyvää ja saman tien syötiin kaikki nähtävillä olevat palat.

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin edelleen vastatuulessa kohti Koitelia ja Alakylää. Loppumatkalla Alakylästä Kuivasjärvelle päästiin viimeinkin ajamaan myötätuuleen. Letkan etupuolelle lähti tiedustelupartio kokeilemaan omaa maksimisykettään Strava-segmentillä. Pääjoukko tuli perässä noin 35 km/h vauhdilla mukavassa myötätuulessa.

Lopuksi koko porukka kokoontui Kuovintorille loppuparlamenttiin. Yhteisajon keskari taisi olla juuri tasan kolmeakymppiä. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 120 km ajassa 4,10 tuntia. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/73722429

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla lättykahveille Muhoksaen Nesteelle. Menomatka Hiukkavaaran ja Vaalantien kautta Leppiniemeen.
Kahvin jälkeen Tyrnävän arojen kautta Alatemmekselle ja lopuksi Maikkulan Nesteelle.

Aamut ovat olleet kylmiä, joten ihan pelkillä lyhyillä ei tarkene. Pitkää hihaa ja housua tarvitaan alkumatkalla.
Vauhti on sitä rauhallisempaa sorttia, eli alle kolmeakymppiä pyritään menemään.

Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Tyrnävän lakeuksilla
Tänään ajeltiin aurinkoisessa kelissä maantielenkki Muhoksen ja Tyrnävän suunnalla. Aamun muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. Lämpömittari näytti noin +6 C lukemia, mutta keli lämpeni nopeasti samalla kun aurinko nousi ylemmäs taivaalle. Tänään oli harvinaisen tyyni ilma. Tehtaiden savut nousivat suoraan ylöspäin, mikä on Oulussa todella harvinaista.

Alkumatkalla kierrettiin ensin Hiukkavaara ja siitä jatkettiin kohti Leppiniemeä. Aurinko paistoi iloisesti ja keli lämpeni koko ajan. Vaatetta oli aivan liikaa ja sitä piti vähentää pariin otteeseen. Ongelmana oli, että minne riisutut vaatteet laitetaan loppulenkin ajaksi.

Lättykahveille kurvattiin Muhoksen Nesteelle. Tankkauksen jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin aurinkoisilla Tyrnävän lakeuksilla. Viljapelloilla olivat jo puimurit käyneet ja potunnostokin oli alkamassa. Ensi talven kaurapuuroainekset oli jo kerätty talteen. Pelloilta kuului kurkien ääntelyä. Syysmuutto on jo alkamassa ja linnut tankkasivat evästä pitkää muuttomatkaa varten.

Lopuksi ajeltiin Alatemmeksen kautta Lännen tielle ja siitä sitten kohti kaupunkia. Perinteistä rajua vastatuulta ei tullut missään vaiheessa. Lenkki sujui oikein leppoisasti loppuun saakka. Oli taas hienoa ajaa komeassa kelissä ja mukavassa porukassa.

 Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 126 km ajassa 4,21 tuntia. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/74175229

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla maanteitä pitkin pannarikahveille Ylikkimingin Seolle. Alkumatka Hiukkavaaran ja Vaalantien kautta Laukalle. Tähdätään baarin ovelle avaamisaikaan aamukymmeneksi, joten kiirehtiminen ei kannata.

Paluumatkalla Lamun ja Koitelin kautta Alakylään. Lopuksi Kuovintorille loppuparlamenttiin.

Keskari pyritään pitämään alle kolmenkympin lukemissa ja taukojakin on kerran tunnissa.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla maanteitä pitkin Iin Shellille aamupuurolle. Menomatkalla Raitotien kautta vanhalle nelostielle ja siitä pohjoiseen. Kävästään ennen kahvia katsomassa, että onko Marionin kauha vielä paikoillaan.

Paluumatkalla Haukiputtaan ja Alakylän kautta Kuovintorille.

Vauhti pyritään pitämään alle kolmessakympissä Shellille ei ole kiirettä, sillä se on auki ympäri vuorokauden.
Lähtö Haapalehdon Shelliltä aamukasilta.

----------


## EKH

Sateinen 08-lenkki Iin suunnalla

Tänään ajeltiin syksyisen kosteassa kelissä maantielenkki Iin suunnalla. Aamun muonavahvuuteen kuului 7 veljestä. Lämpömittari näytti noin +9 C lukemia, mutta vesisade teki kelistä raikkaan oloisen.

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin Raitotien kautta kohti Patelaa ja vanhaa nelostietä kohti pohjoista. Sade alkoi sopivasti alkumatkasta ja kesti lenkin loppuun saakka. Iin Raasakassa käväistiin katsomassa Marionin kauhaa. Menomatkalla arvuuteltiin, että milloin Marion purettiin. Oikea vastaus oli 1996 ja tieto löytyi kauhan vieressä olevasta infotaulusta. 

Kauhalta jatkettiin Pohjois-Iin suuntaan. Iin Shellin kahville saapui märkiä miehiä aamukymmenen jälkeen. Pojat söivät mannapuurokattilat tyhjiksi. Munkitkin olivat vähän liian hyviä. Innokkaimmat söivät tupla-annoksen.

Kahvin jälkeen matkaa jatkettiin edelleen vesisateessa ja vastatuulessa kohti Martinniemeä. Iissä katsottiin kahvilan ikkunasta, että sateisella nelostiellä menee pitkän matkan retkipyöräilijä kohti etelää. Martinniemen kohdalla ohitettiin tuo kaveri. Mies näytti tulevan Nordkapista ja oli menossa kotiin päin kohti Ranskaa. Toivottavasti ajokelit paranevat loppumatkalle.

Loppumatkalla ajeltiin vastatuulessa Kiiminkijokivartta pitkin kohti Alakylää. Yksi fani ohitti meidät Volvolla tyytti pohjassa. Yleensä heikkohermoisia Volvoja löytyy lenkin varrelta kolme kappaletta. Tänään vain yksi.

 Alakylästä Kuivasjärvelle päästiin ajamaan sivutuuleen. Lopuksi läpeensä märkä porukka kokoontui Kuovintorille loppuparlamenttiin. Tänään onnistuttiin ajamaan alle kolmeakymppiä. Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 121 km ajassa 4,10 tuntia. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/75104705

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla maanteitä pitkin pannarikahveille Ylikiimingin Seolle. Menomatkalla ensin kierros Hiukkavaaran ympäri ja sitten Vaalantietä pitkin kohti Ylikiiminkiä.
Paluumatkalla Lamun, Koitelin ja Alakylän kautta Kuovintorille. 

Näin loppusyksystä ei tarvi enää hosua vauhdin kanssa. Ajellaan kaikessa rauhassa ja yritetään päästä alle kolmeakymppiä.
Vaatetta saa olla reilusti päällä, sillä kesän helteet ovat jo luultavasti takanapäin. 
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki Sanginjoen ja Kiimingin suunnalla. Kahvit Kiimingin ABC:llä. Suurin osa reitistä on soratietä, mutta muutama polkukin osuu reitille.
Kävin tänään ajelemassa Jäälin takametsissä ja löysin paikkoja, mihin ei ainakaan kannata huomenna mennä. Kengät ovat vieläkin kuivamassa. Märät paikat ovat märkiä, joten kierrellään kuivilla kankailla.

Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena ja nautitaan komeasta ruskasta.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki Haukiputtaan suunnalla. Ari on katsonut meille reitin, joka toivottavasti vie pannarikahveille Haukiputtaan Seolle.
Pidetään vauhti rauhallisena ja muistetaan pysähtyä merkkaamaan reviiri tunnin välein. Kalustoa huolletaan tarpeen mukaan matkan varrella.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

Huominen 08-lenkki

Ajellaan aamulla soratielenkki pääasiassa Jäälin ja Koitelin välisessä maastossa. Kahvit reissun puolivälissä Kiimingin ABC:llä.
Reitillä on tasapuolisesti kuntorataa, soratietä ja polkuja. Kengänsuojat kannattaa ottaa mukaan, sillä rapakoitakin löytyy matkan varrelta.
Vauhti on rauhallista sorttia ja tunnin välein kastellaan pusikot.
Lähtö aamukasilta Haapalehdon Shelliltä.

----------


## EKH

08-lenkki Huttukylän poluilla ja sorateillä

Tänään ajeltiin kosteassa syyskelissä meikäläisen nuotittama soratielenkki Jäälin, Huttukylän ja Koitelin välisellä metsäalueella. Letkan muonavahvuus oli 10 ajajaa. Aamulla lämpömittari näytti +11 C lukemia. Pieni tihkusade viilensi kuitenkin sopivasti, joten keli tuntui ihan mukavalta. 

Alkumatkalla ajeltiin ensin Haapalehdosta kuntorataa pitkin Jääliin, jossa päästiin kurvailemaan poluille. Laivakankaalla oli hirvimiehiä passissa metsätien reunassa. Kovasti passimies kehui minun punaista takkiani. En kuulemma tämä takki päällä näytä aivan hirveltä, joten aikoi jättää tällä kertaa ampumatta.

Viime päivien sateet näkyvät syvinä ja leveinä rapakkoina. Välillä rapakot ovat tietä leveämpiä, joten hyvällä vauhdilla piti mennä keskeltä yli veden lentäessä korkeassa kaaressa. Haisunsuosta vähän itään päin löytyi mukava hiekkarantainen lampi, jonne oli rakennettu mukavan oloinen laavu. Tätä laavua ei ole merkitty karttoihin, joten se löydettiin sattumalta. Haisunkankaalla olisi ollut paljon hyviä polkuja, mutta kello ilmoitti, että meidän piti lähteä Kiiminkiin kahville.

ABC:lle kurvattaessa ajajat olivat reilusti keskimääräistä kuraisempia ja märempiä. Sisälle kuitenkin päästiin ja nautiskeltiin oikein hyvät pannarikahvit. Fiksuimmat miehet laittoivat vanhan Kalevan suojaksi tuolin päälle, etteivät sotke paikkoja.

Kahvin jälkeen palattiin takaisin samaan metsään mistä lähdettiinkin. Nyt suunnaksi otettiin Saarinen, joka oli pitkän polun päässä. Välillä renkaan alla oli oikein kuivaakin pintaa, mutta oli sitä märempääkin tarjolla. Polun varressa hoksasin, että kellohan on jo puoli kaksitoista. Suunnaksi oli saman tien otettava Haapalehto. Kalimeenharjun tieltä tultiin asfaltoidulle Ylikiimingin tielle. Muutama kilometri asfalttia ja käännös vasemmalle Kalimenvaaran tielle. Täällä tarjolla oli reissun suurimmat rapakot ja röykkyisin tie.

Valkeisjärveltä ajeltiin Sukasen linjan kautta Hiukkavaaraan ja lopuksi takaisin Haapalehtoon. Loppuparlamenttiin ehdittiin vähän ennen puolta yhtä. Metsässä aika kuluu kuin siivillä ja ajantaju pääsee unohtumaan. Monta mukavaa polkua jäi ajamatta, mutta jossain vaiheessa nekin pitää käydä ajamassa. Erityisesti Jäälin suunnalla on paljon mukavia polkuja.

Kiitoksia kaikille oikein mukavasta lenkistä! Omaan mittariin kertyi tänä aamuna 85 km ajassa 4,07 tuntia. 

Tässä vielä tämän aamun reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/76791598

----------

